# State Sponsorship Applications Club



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am wondering if anyone in this forum had applied for State Sponsorship with Northern Territory? 

Please share the experience.

Thanks.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone in this forum had applied for State Sponsorship with Northern Territory?
> 
> ...


Yes i applied on october last year (paperbased) and got approval on June 2011.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ntvngoc said:


> Yes i applied on october last year (paperbased) and got approval on June 2011.


ohh....they take close to 8 months to process? That seems too much of a waiting time...

You are based out of Darwin now? Can you pl. tell me the scope of IT market out there in NT based companies?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

yes the standard process takes 30 weeks. I would say NT is not good for IT professionals like Syd/Mel, however its un-employment rate is lowest in Aus.


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

*South Australia State Sponsorship*

Anyone applied for SS for SA since it reopened last month and received a response yet?

I'm on a race against the clock to hopefully get a positive response so I can lodge my onshore visa...


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

I have applied and waiting with fingers crossed...and hoping for the best


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

I applied couple of weeks back..still no change of status..if i see the list it says the "High availability" in my profession ..by seeing that i assumed i will get in a week but it doesnt look like so






bharanis said:


> I have applied and waiting with fingers crossed...and hoping for the best


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

sri2005_05 said:


> I applied couple of weeks back..still no change of status..if i see the list it says the "High availability" in my profession ..by seeing that i assumed i will get in a week but it doesnt look like so


They might take up to 8 weeks to finalise the decision. My occupation is now having "Medium Availability" so waiting....


----------



## arntoh (Jan 20, 2011)

I applied in July 19 and got my Approval on 8th August, what I know is that applications for August have slowed down, we got ours in a record of 22days after being received at SA. That was the average for August applicatns gues there were no much applications by then hence the fast processing.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

arntoh said:


> I applied in July 19 and got my Approval on 8th August, what I know is that applications for August have slowed down, we got ours in a record of 22days after being received at SA. That was the average for August applicatns gues there were no much applications by then hence the fast processing.


Thats Gr8...Good luck for your visa and keep us posted...


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think state sponsorship entirely depends on luck..Most of the people who apply will definitely have experience and qualifications..but whoever will get nominated its all about timing and luck






bharanis said:


> Thats Gr8...Good luck for your visa and keep us posted...


----------



## IrishStew (Sep 25, 2008)

FWL said:


> Anyone applied for SS for SA since it reopened last month and received a response yet?
> 
> I'm on a race against the clock to hopefully get a positive response so I can lodge my onshore visa...


Hi ya,

There seemed to be very fast processing during July (2-3 weeks) but August has slowed down  (mention of competing forum removed by moderator). 

IrishStew


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

Already some ICT occupations moved to "medium" from "high availability" in SA SMP list. So i guess their quota also is getting filled.


----------



## arntoh (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi I got my CO a few hours ago, asked for form 80 and already filled in the details and submitted. Hope for response soon.


----------



## chelbie1124 (Apr 4, 2011)

arntoh said:


> I applied in July 19 and got my Approval on 8th August, what I know is that applications for August have slowed down, we got ours in a record of 22days after being received at SA. That was the average for August applicatns gues there were no much applications by then hence the fast processing.



Hi Arntoh, I'm about to submit my application for SA SS. I have some concern with financial capacity requirement. Did SA request you to submit proof of funds? Also, when sponsorship is granted, do SA or DIAC check your bank account from time to time if you still have the required amount?


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

chelbie1124 said:


> Hi Arntoh, I'm about to submit my application for SA SS. I have some concern with financial capacity requirement. Did SA request you to submit proof of funds? Also, when sponsorship is granted, do SA or DIAC check your bank account from time to time if you still have the required amount?



No proof of funds submitted on my experience. :boxing:


----------



## chelbie1124 (Apr 4, 2011)

treb94 said:


> No proof of funds submitted on my experience. :boxing:


Thanks for your reply! But you do have 25,000 AUD in your account, right?


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

chelbie1124 said:


> Thanks for your reply! But you do have 25,000 AUD in your account, right?


Nope... You don't need to show anything during application  But, You just need to make sure that you can provide that number when you've migrate.... IMHO :boxing:


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

chelbie1124 said:


> Hi Arntoh, I'm about to submit my application for SA SS. I have some concern with financial capacity requirement. Did SA request you to submit proof of funds? Also, when sponsorship is granted, do SA or DIAC check your bank account from time to time if you still have the required amount?


Hey,

Just a tiny help...
On what pointers should we frame the statement of commitment? 
That' the only thing which remains to be completed for me to submit the SA's SS application.
Please help.!!


----------



## arntoh (Jan 20, 2011)

newbie_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a tiny help...
> On what pointers should we frame the statement of commitment?
> ...


Hi newbie, sorry for not being activ on this forum, did u submit your SA SS??


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

arntoh said:


> Hi I got my CO a few hours ago, asked for form 80 and already filled in the details and submitted. Hope for response soon.


Awesome!  keep us posted... and Wish you the best!


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

arntoh said:


> Hi newbie, sorry for not being activ on this forum, did u submit your SA SS??


Hey Arntoh

Yeah I did, mid September.


----------



## lovemelb (Apr 28, 2011)

newbie_ said:


> Hey Arntoh
> 
> Yeah I did, mid September.


Have you got any reply for SA SS? I have applied a week ago and sent the documents. How long will it take them to send us an ackowledgement? Can you explain the progress you have made so far on this?

Thanks


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Offshore Subclass 475 Visa*

Dear All,

Greetings,

I already submitted my application on the 20th of September 2011, Documents received by SA immigration office on 27th of September; I’m an electrical engineer with 10 years experience, and the state occupation list showing high availability of my job.

What I understood from my Lawyer that the file will be assessed with an actual period of (1-2) months, so we can start counting from the date of receiving the documents by SA immigration office.

So, anyone got his State sponsorship approval with a period exceeding 2 months?

Could you please share your status and comments?

Appreciate it.

Wish you all the best.

Sami


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Bro,

You should get an update in your online status withn max. of one week from the date of submitting online application, if not!! thats mean your post got delayed and you should check with your post office.

Wish you all teh Best.

Sami


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy / NTVNGOC

This post was very helpful for me. I am Sriram, planning to migrate to Australia. I have been positively assessed by the ACS. Currently, I need to apply for State Sponsorship, and I need to apply for State sponsorship at Northern Territory.

If you could provide me with your phone number or Email Address, it will be of great help to me. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy / NTVNGOC
> 
> This post was very helpful for me. I am Sriram, planning to migrate to Australia. I have been positively assessed by the ACS. Currently, I need to apply for State Sponsorship, and I need to apply for State sponsorship at Northern Territory.
> 
> ...


Hi Sriram,

NT SS takes close to 7+ months min... So I havent applied. What is your skillset? Is there a specific reason for u to choose NT over other states?

Cheers.


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

Thank you for you quick response. I have been positively assessed by the ACS under the ANZSCO code 262113 - Systems Administrator. I am a SAP BASIS consultant. Currently only Northern Territory has openings for my ANZSCO Code. Hence, I thought of applying for the 
NT state sponsorship. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Thank you for you quick response. I have been positively assessed by the ACS under the ANZSCO code 262113 - Systems Administrator. I am a SAP BASIS consultant. Currently only Northern Territory has openings for my ANZSCO Code. Hence, I thought of applying for the
> NT state sponsorship.
> ...


Ok. Did u chk in NSW and VIC list fully? I m sure atleast SA has got ds in their list. Chck once again mate.

Cheers.


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Maddy,

My occupation in listed in NSW. But the minimum years of experience required is 5 yrs. 
In SA, the occupation is listed in Red, this means only graduates from an Aus university can apply for this. My occupation is not listed in VIC, QLD, WA. Only option currently is NT. 
Do you have any contacts in NT. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hey Maddy,
> 
> My occupation in listed in NSW. But the minimum years of experience required is 5 yrs.
> In SA, the occupation is listed in Red, this means only graduates from an Aus university can apply for this. My occupation is not listed in VIC, QLD, WA. Only option currently is NT.
> ...


NT just for SS sake u may apply. But IT folks rarely get jobs there and u hardly find any industries using SAP as ERP application in NT region. It won't be a gud idea to get a PR early and struggle for jobs in NT for a long period. So its a bit tricky for u to go with this decision. However, If ur not in a hurry to move to OZ u may consider applying for 175 instead.

Good Luck.


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

But my occupation is not listed under the general migration. I have to go through the state sponsorship. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

But my occupation is not listed in the General migration. I have to apply for 176, state sponsorship. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> But my occupation is not listed in the General migration. I have to apply for 176, state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Sriram...i didnt get you. How come your occupation is not in the DIAC skilled migration (SOL) list? If its not there in the list you PR will become priority 5 which will take min 3years to get the visa. Im sure sysadmin is in demand in the ICT field.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

If I am not wrong, there are Schedule1 and Schedule2 in the DIAC site. The occupations in the Schedule1 can apply for 175. The occupations in Schedule2 can apply for 176, under the state sponsorship. 

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> If I am not wrong, there are Schedule1 and Schedule2 in the DIAC site. The occupations in the Schedule1 can apply for 175. The occupations in Schedule2 can apply for 176, under the state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Yes thats right. After July 2011 Schedule 1 occupation should exists if you wanna apply for 175.

Why don't you mail SA, NSW state sponsorship dept and ask with your ANZSCO code , no. of years of experience if the applications are accepted. Try your luck if nothing works out then you are left with no choice but to apply for NT.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ram1885 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

I have already mailed NSW and SA. Currently the only option is NT.

Regards,
Sriram


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> I have already mailed NSW and SA. Currently the only option is NT.
> 
> ...


Okay, Good Luck with your move.

All the best. I'm sure 'EE-India' mate will surely help you as he is already in Darwin for more than a year now.

All the best.

Cheers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*South Australia state sponsorship applicants..*

Hi;
I didnt find any posts for applicants who have applied for South Australia state sponsorship.
Thought of starting one so that we can share each other's experiences and benefit from it.
Let's start with me..

I applied for SS online on 30th Nov and sent the required docs the same day.They have received the docs yesterday.
Waiting with fingers crossed..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I had applied for that sponsorship a while back thinking that I wasn't going to get accepted to Victoria. It turned out that I received acceptance from both - SA took longer, the latter was approved in about a month and a half.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I had applied for that sponsorship a while back thinking that I wasn't going to get accepted to Victoria. It turned out that I received acceptance from both - SA took longer, the latter was approved in about a month and a half.


But before all the SS results, you had filed for 175 already?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> But before all the SS results, you had filed for 175 already?


Yes, exactly lol


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Yes, exactly lol


okay.... So optimistically saying you have another 5 months time to learn more about immigration process and coming to a conclusion of which state to move on according to the job market.  Ironically I hope u dont end up in VIC or SA later ...hahaha...

Good Luck... All for well and Good...

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

My dates are in my signature ...any details about how SA is for IT ?


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Yes, exactly lol


Wow, you must be loaded to make three applications!! Why so many :confused2:? Making really sure?

:ranger:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Have been checking the online tracking since morning in the hope that my application status changes and it did change a few minutes back..

It now reads : " Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office"

The immigr. website states this : " Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 31 October 2011"...

So I guess its gonna be atleast 6 weeks (considering that their offices will be closed from 23rd Nov to 3rd Jan) before my application will be finalised..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

smartypants said:


> Wow, you must be loaded to make three applications!! Why so many :confused2:? Making really sure?
> 
> :ranger:


say what? 

It didn't cost me a dime to apply for SA or VIC sponsorship. 

After I applied to Victoria, I saw a bunch of occupations (including mine) on the "flagged" list on Skills Australia and applied directly for the 175. (DIAC is about to revamp the SOL again it seems). But two days later I was accepted to Victoria, so I couldn't use it as the system doesn't allow you to change from 175 to 176. Either way, I don't mind - I can save more money this way.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> say what?
> 
> It didn't cost me a dime to apply for SA or VIC sponsorship.
> 
> After I applied to Victoria, I saw a bunch of occupations (including mine) on the "flagged" list on Skills Australia and applied directly for the 175. (DIAC is about to revamp the SOL again it seems). But two days later I was accepted to Victoria, so I couldn't use it as the system doesn't allow you to change from 175 to 176. Either way, I don't mind - I can save more money this way.


Ah, I didn't know applying for sponsorship was free…:rockon:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

smartypants said:


> Ah, I didn't know applying for sponsorship was free…:rockon:


I think Vic and SA are the only two states which do not charge for getting state spons.
other states charge anything from $200 to $300.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I think Vic and SA are the only two states which do not charge for getting state spons.
> other states charge anything from $200 to $300.


SA, VIC, QLD, NT, TAS no fees.

Rest of the states has application fee.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> SA, VIC, QLD, NT, TAS no fees.
> 
> Rest of the states has application fee.


My bad..
You are right Maddyoz...
I was under the wrong impression...


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

*western australia state sponsorship*

Hi,

I need information on Western Australia state sponsorship. I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.

I have appeared for IELTS and I will get result on 23rd dec 2011. To apply for DIAC, I need 7 band each. I am not sure if I would be able to get 7 band each. (I assume, if I get 7 band each I will be able to apply for DIAC and I can work and live any where in AU). In case I don’t then I will apply for Western Australia state sponsorship, where I need 6 band each (which I am sure I will get).

My consultant says I will surely qualify for Western Australia state sponsorship. But I am not sure if she is giving me right information. Please let me know if I would be able to qualify for Western Australia state sponsorship or not? What is the criteria? Once I get approval from Western Australia state sponsorship, is there any other accessing authority or I will get the VISA directly?

My age: 29
Experience: 9 years in IT 
IELTS: (Assuming at least 6 band each)

Please help, as I need information before I apply further.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need information on Western Australia state sponsorship. I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.
> 
> ...


Yes you will get through. IELTS all band 6 min would suffice.

Application fees 200 AUD. 

Processing time : same day to 7 days max. 

I have got WA SS and i got the approval in 2 hours after i have lodged the application. This state is fastest in processing the SS Applications. Please note the application is quite lengthy one and you may need to spend 2 hrs atleast to fill in all information (Phrases to be written on your own).

Refer this for you to know all about WA : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4660-western-australia-immigrants-expats.html

Good Luck.


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Maddy...but I would like to know once i get approval from WUSS, will I get the VISA or my application would be further accessed?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Thanks Maddy...but I would like to know once i get approval from WUSS, will I get the VISA or my application would be further accessed?


1) ACS SKILLS	ASSESSMENT
2) IELTS
3) STATE SPONSORSHIP
4) POINTS CALCULATION SELF ASSESSMENT (You should get 65 points)
5) APPLY FOR 176 GSM VISA with DIAC
6) CO ALLOCATION, GET PCC, MEDICALS DONE.
7) APPLICATION RESULT

You are now in Stage2 

Cheers!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

anybody else who has applied to South Australia for state sponsorship?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> anybody else who has applied to South Australia for state sponsorship?


Hi 

I was just wondering whether we have to show the proof of funds from the start or it might be asked at later stage?

Also which state requires less amount for "proof of funds". Victoria / NSW or any other


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering whether we have to show the proof of funds from the start or it might be asked at later stage?
> 
> Also which state requires less amount for "proof of funds". Victoria / NSW or any other


Proof of funds evidence is not required by SA and WA.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Proof of funds evidence is not required by SA and WA.


What about if applying through 175. Is there any proof of funds requirement in case of 175.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

If you apply for SS, whatever the fund you are declaring that you will bring in later when you migrate should be adhered as you may have to sign in the declaration stating the same amount you had given in the application.

So irrespective of the proof is asked by the State Immigration or not, you have to declare the amount that you will bring in reality post PR approval. (It can be close to the approximate amount mentioned)

Good Luck.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> If you apply for SS, whatever the fund you are declaring that you will bring in later when you migrate should be adhered as you may have to sign in the declaration stating the same amount you had given in the application.
> 
> So irrespective of the proof is asked by the State Immigration or not, you have to declare the amount that you will bring in reality post PR approval. (It can be close to the approximate amount mentioned)
> 
> Good Luck.


SS applicants will have to be ready for showing the "proof" if DIAC asks for it.But generally speaking they do not ask for it.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> What about if applying through 175. Is there any proof of funds requirement in case of 175.


DIAC never asks for fund proof, the proofs are only for state sponsorship. The reason for this is because since you have an obligation to be in their state, you should show them some proof to exhibit that you can live on your own even if you are out of job and you will not end up going to the State Immigration office later for any financial help.

Hence the request. But for 175, DIAC doesn't need any proof of fund to be uploaded in the application.

Good Luck.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks lifeisgood / MaddyOz. I admit you guys are doing a wonderful job replying on so many queries daily. Hats off to you guys and thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks lifeisgood / MaddyOz. I admit you guys are doing a wonderful job replying on so many queries daily. Hats off to you guys and thanks


:welcome: This forum is all about knowledge sharing which helps you to learn as well as to answer other's queries 

Cheers!


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I applied for SA state sponsorship in October. Full set of docs received on the 4th of November. I got it approved on the 18th of November. It exactly took me 30 days from the day of lodging my online application.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

giri26 said:


> I applied for SA state sponsorship in October. Full set of docs received on the 4th of November. I got it approved on the 18th of November. It exactly took me 30 days from the day of lodging my online application.


wow..thats wonderful!! Congrats...
The SA immigr. site states that they are "currently processing applications received from 31st Oct 2011"

And your docs were received on 4th nov and you still got the approval letter...
so you got the approval within 2 weeks..makes me :clap2: ...awaiting for my decision..I applied online on 30th nov and fullset of docs received on 13th dec..but the christmas holidays from 23rd dec to 3rd jan will mean that I can expect my decision only next year..

seems that the SA immigr. site is not being updated regularly.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

mimran said:


> Thanks lifeisgood / MaddyOz. I admit you guys are doing a wonderful job replying on so many queries daily. Hats off to you guys and thanks



Thats how it should be...
I benefit from this forum immensely so giving back is the least that I can do..

thanks for the kind words mimran...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone else who has already applied to South australia for state sponsorship and has got the approval or it waiting can share their time line..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

SA has updated the "current processing application dates" from 31st Oct to 14th Nov today. Its still a long wait for me but atleast the dates are moving forward..Immig. SA is the taking a loooong Christmas break : 23rd Dec to 3rd Jan...:xmastree::xmastree::xmastree:


Anybody in this time range ?

Mine is 13th Dec...
One whole frigging month to go .....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

giri26 said:


> I applied for SA state sponsorship in October. Full set of docs received on the 4th of November. I got it approved on the 18th of November. It exactly took me 30 days from the day of lodging my online application.


hi giri; 
Does the client tracking system update on time?


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hi giri;
> Does the client tracking system update on time?


Yes it does. For me the approval took just a day after the final change of status occured. They are pretty good at updating the status.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Urgent: Clarificat​ion in online applicatio​n*

I meet all the criteria for SA State Sponsorship at this point in time including IELTS for my occupation. However, I've applied for IELTS re-marking on 19th Nov and expecting the re-mark results before first week of Jan '12.

Could anyone please advise, if I can submit the online application for State Sponsorship with my current IELTS score and then forward the updated score sheet if in case there is a change?

Many thanks in advance for helping me out!

Regards,
VJ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> I meet all the criteria for SA State Sponsorship at this point in time including IELTS for my occupation. However, I've applied for IELTS re-marking on 19th Nov and expecting the re-mark results before first week of Jan '12.
> 
> Could anyone please advise, if I can submit the online application for State Sponsorship with my current IELTS score and then forward the updated score sheet if in case there is a change?
> 
> ...


Wats ur current score? If it meets the min score requirement of ur SA SS application then u can proceed... If not then u have to wait till d remarking results.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Wats ur current score? If it meets the min score requirement of ur SA SS application then u can proceed... If not then u have to wait till d remarking results.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy!

My current score is: L 7.5, R 6.5, W 7, S 6.5 - Meets SA SS requirements. 

But I think while the application is under re-marking process, the current result is on hold and cannot be used for immigration purposes. So I'm not sure if I can apply for SS.

Also, could anyone please advise if IELTS scores are asked in SA SS online application? Do I need to upload scanned copy of IELTS result letter as well?

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy!
> 
> My current score is: L 7.5, R 6.5, W 7, S 6.5 - Meets SA SS requirements.
> 
> ...


Okay. Have you got the IELTS result report does it have the report number in it? If so u can scan the same and submit it. Need not wait for remarking even if there is an increase in d mark it wont do any good as far as SA SS application is concerned.

Yes in the online application u need to fill in each band scores n give the test report number as well.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

giri26 said:


> Yes it does. For me the approval took just a day after the final change of status occured. They are pretty good at updating the status.


thanks giri;
waiting with my fingers crossed...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy!
> 
> My current score is: L 7.5, R 6.5, W 7, S 6.5 - Meets SA SS requirements.
> 
> ...


While filling up the online form for SA SS there will be a section in which you will be asked the TRF number and date on which the IELTS test was taken.You will also be asked to enter the individual and overall IELTS score..this should be enough ...
Upload the IELTS copy if they ask..
You said that "the current result is on hold"...what does this mean? Is it bcoz you have requested for re-marking so you cant use the current result?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> While filling up the online form for SA SS there will be a section in which you will be asked the TRF number and date on which the IELTS test was taken.You will also be asked to enter the individual and overall IELTS score..this should be enough ...
> Upload the IELTS copy if they ask..
> You said that "the current result is on hold"...what does this mean? Is it bcoz you have requested for re-marking so you cant use the current result?


Thanks Maddy and lifeisgood!

Yes, I got my previous results report. While applying for re-marking, I've to hand over the original report; I'll get a photo copy. After re-marking if the results change, they will send a new report else, they will forward the same report.

lifeisgood: Yes, as I've applied for re-marking I heard I cannot use the current result.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy and lifeisgood!
> 
> Yes, I got my previous results report. While applying for re-marking, I've to hand over the original report; I'll get a photo copy. After re-marking if the results change, they will send a new report else, they will forward the same report.
> 
> lifeisgood: Yes, as I've applied for re-marking I heard I cannot use the current result.


At such situation since ur original report is not with you now, You don't have any option but to wait for the remarking to complete.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> At such situation since ur original report is not with you now, You don't have any option but to wait for the remarking to complete.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Maddy! Hard luck for me.. My occupation is under "low" availability and I need to apply ASAP.. God.. I want the result letter soon.. 

Few clarifications:
1.) Do I need to get the hard copies attested for SA SS? or photo copies of the originals are good enough? 
2.) Is there any section in online application where I would need to write a note for choosing SA? - I mean like, WHY SA?

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy! Hard luck for me.. My occupation is under "low" availability and I need to apply ASAP.. God.. I want the result letter soon..
> 
> Few clarifications:
> 1.) Do I need to get the hard copies attested for SA SS? or photo copies of the originals are good enough?
> ...


1) Hard copies (Photocopies of the originals) need not be certified, however you need to get a witness signature in the online application printout from your friend while sending the documents vide courier / post.

2) Yes, in online application there is a section for you to specify why you have chosen SA.

All the best.

Cheers.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> 1) Hard copies (Photocopies of the originals) need not be certified, however you need to get a witness signature in the online application printout from your friend while sending the documents vide courier / post.
> 
> 2) Yes, in online application there is a section for you to specify why you have chosen SA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddy!

Any tips on what to write and what not to write for the question "Why SA" would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy!
> 
> Any tips on what to write and what not to write for the question "Why SA" would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


What to write... Mention the state highlights in IT sector Growth. Your potential target employers in SA. Calm n laidback lifestyle in Adelaide.. How you feel u can settle here on your narration...

What not to write... Too much of unnecessary info which is nt relevant to SA. Don't mention any friends or relatives names living outside south australia.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy!
> 
> Any tips on what to write and what not to write for the question "Why SA" would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I just wrote the stipulated 200 words. Did some research about SA on Wiki and the immigration SA website and highlighted some advantages to migrating to that state. That was enough for me. I guess the problem comes with over complicating things. Just interpreting the question for what it is, should be enough.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

For all prospective SA SS (including me) applicants:

In great news for job seekers, South Australian Parliament recently ratified legislation which brings BHP Billiton’s massive Olympic Dam mine expansion one step closer to reality.

Passage of the final Indenture Bill through Parliament has unlocked $1.2 billion for BHP Billiton to commence initial works on the project at Roxby Downs in the state’s north.

BHP Billiton’s Supplementary Environmental Impact Statement for the project, released in May 2011 anticipates as many as 6000 new jobs will be created during periods of construction, an additional 4000 full time positions following construction and the creation of an estimated 15,000 indirect jobs.

The expansion will require skilled workers across a wide range of fields including:

Scientific and engineering services
Manufacturing
Mineral processing and distribution
Specialist equipment and consumables
Administration and business services
Information and Communication Technology
Transport and logistics
Education and training
Research and development
Site construction, management and operations
It is now up to BHP Billiton and its board to approve the expansion next year.

In further good news for the state's economy, Premier Jay Weatherill announced in December the value of major developments in South Australia has reached a record $109 billion.

These developments promise to provide major opportunities to South Australian businesses and job seekers.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> What to write... Mention the state highlights in IT sector Growth. Your potential target employers in SA. Calm n laidback lifestyle in Adelaide.. How you feel u can settle here on your narration...
> 
> What not to write... Too much of unnecessary info which is nt relevant to SA. Don't mention any friends or relatives names living outside south australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddy and Giri!

Few questions on documents needed for SA SS:

I could see from the website that they ask only for the following documents:
1. Passport
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS
4. Employment contracts/letters

Questions:
1. Could anyone advise if they have posted any other supporting documents - like Resume, payslips etc?
2. When they say "Employment letters", what should I give: Experience letters or Offer letters or Reference letters? Please advise.

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> For all prospective SA SS (including me) applicants:
> 
> In great news for job seekers, South Australian Parliament recently ratified legislation which brings BHP Billiton’s massive Olympic Dam mine expansion one step closer to reality.
> 
> ...


Great news!!!

Thanks for sharing 

Cheers!


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi lifeisgood , please share official link to this news ...I had also read similar news about different investments in SA at Cookies must be enabled | The Australian 
Job market depends on when exactly such projects start ....



lifeisgood said:


> For all prospective SA SS (including me) applicants:
> 
> In great news for job seekers, South Australian Parliament recently ratified legislation which brings BHP Billiton’s massive Olympic Dam mine expansion one step closer to reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi lifeisgood , please share official link to this news ...I had also read similar news about different investments in SA at Cookies must be enabled | The Australian
> Job market depends on when exactly such projects start ....


I have signed up for the SA newsletters and they send them out to the registered email users.
This is the link to sign up for the newsletters..

Where are you migrating from :: Make The Move


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks Maddy and Giri!
> 
> Few questions on documents needed for SA SS:
> 
> ...


yeah they only ask for these 4 docs :
1. Passport
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS
4. Employment contracts/letters : send all the three which you have mentioned and a few payslips..

AFAIK they have specifically stated that resumes will not be accepted bcoz the form which we fill up online includes all the details which a resume has..
Also they have stated that do not send unwanted and extra documents..


----------



## Jzk (Aug 2, 2011)

I Completed & Submitted my SA SS application on 20 Aug 2011 while 
Complete Set of Documents were Received by Immigration SA Office on 26 Aug 2011 and 
Application Decision (granted) was made on 10 October 2011.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Jzk said:


> I Completed & Submitted my SA SS application on 20 Aug 2011 while
> Complete Set of Documents were Received by Immigration SA Office on 26 Aug 2011 and
> Application Decision (granted) was made on 10 October 2011.


congrats
I guess the average processing time is around one and half months..for a need to add 10 days to it (Christmas holidays by Immi SA)..
So I should be expect to hear back by them by Feb 1st week..:ranger:
ok.Have you applied for 176 visa yet?


----------



## Jzk (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks.
Yes in your case,my guess would be early Feb too,goodluck.And as for the visa,i applied for a e475 visa on 21st Oct.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Jzk said:


> Thanks.
> Yes in your case,my guess would be early Feb too,goodluck.And as for the visa,i applied for a e475 visa on 21st Oct.


oh ok..
any specific reason as to why you chose e475 visa? Were you short of points?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had submitted for SA SS online on 12th Dec and complete set of documents were received by SA office on 15th December. My Job category has been moved from Medium availability to "Low" according to the recent update made on 21st Dec by SA. Based on the previous discussion in this forum, looks like decision on my application may likely to come in early Feb. If my job category reaches planning level before then, will my application be rejected?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted for SA SS online on 12th Dec and complete set of documents were received by SA office on 15th December. My Job category has been moved from Medium availability to "Low" according to the recent update made on 21st Dec by SA. Based on the previous discussion in this forum, looks like decision on my application may likely to come in early Feb. If my job category reaches planning level before then, will my application be rejected?


Yes, as I understand from their website if the planning level is met, then the applications in hand will be denied sponsorship. 

I'm in a worst condition than you as I'm just applying now and my occupation has moved to "Low" availability already 

Good luck!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> yeah they only ask for these 4 docs :
> 1. Passport
> 2. Skills Assessment
> 3. IELTS
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted for SA SS online on 12th Dec and complete set of documents were received by SA office on 15th December. My Job category has been moved from Medium availability to "Low" according to the recent update made on 21st Dec by SA. Based on the previous discussion in this forum, looks like decision on my application may likely to come in early Feb. If my job category reaches planning level before then, will my application be rejected?



Yes..
Unfortunately if your job category's planning level reaches before your application date then they will reject it ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@ Vijay and Maverick.....Remain positive .


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

I initially had plans to move to SA but then later went in with WA.....
Love Adelaide too.....

I had applied on 22 Nov online
Docs received - 1st Dec
Approved - 22nd Dec

So guys, I guess it takes around a month for decision.......

All the best to all who have applied........hope you all get approvals really quick


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Yes, as I understand from their website if the planning level is met, then the applications in hand will be denied sponsorship.
> 
> I'm in a worst condition than you as I'm just applying now and my occupation has moved to "Low" availability already
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Vijay...wish you too a very good luck with your application....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

varunsal said:


> I initially had plans to move to SA but then later went in with WA.....
> Love Adelaide too.....
> 
> I had applied on 22 Nov online
> ...


Congrats varunsal;
You got the SS just one day before they closed for the Xmas Holidays..
My docs reached on 13th Dec so I guess its gonna take a bit more time to get the SS.


----------



## Jzk (Aug 2, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> oh ok..
> any specific reason as to why you chose e475 visa? Were you short of points?


Yes i was short of points as i wasnt 25 years of age when I applied so couldnt get the max age points.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Congrats varunsal;
> You got the SS just one day before they closed for the Xmas Holidays..
> My docs reached on 13th Dec so I guess its gonna take a bit more time to get the SS.


Hey buddy,

I guess you should expect it by first week of Jan or max second.......
All the best.........


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

varunsal said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I guess you should expect it by first week of Jan or max second.......
> All the best.........


yeah it will be great if I get by 2nd week of Jan...
seems a bit tight bcoz the immi SA office is gonna be closed till 3rd Jan and at the moment they are processing applications received from 14th Nov..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> yeah it will be great if I get by 2nd week of Jan...
> seems a bit tight bcoz the immi SA office is gonna be closed till 3rd Jan and at the moment they are processing applications received from 14th Nov..


Mine's 22nd Nov and docs rec on 1st Dec, So i guess this timeline's little conservative on their part......

expect it max by 2nd week for sure.......all the best........


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Any new applicants out here aspiring for SA ?
Share your experience so that everyone can benefit..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Occupations availability*

All,

Does anyone know based on what criteria the occupations availability is updated for SA?

I'm guessing it would be based on the number of online applications received for a particular occupations - not sure though.

Or is it based on the availability less the actual applications approved?

I'm asking this because my occupation is under "Low" availability and I've submitted my online application on 28th Dec.

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> All,
> 
> Does anyone know based on what criteria the occupations availability is updated for SA?
> 
> ...


I don't think it is online application. Even if you submit your application online, the processing starts only when they receive your full set of documents through mail with the cover page. I say this because I know people who submitted their online applications when the occupation was still available and still got denied as it got filled before their papers reached. This is not to scare you but thats how it is. I was in the same situation couple of months back but I was lucky.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

giri26 said:


> I don't think it is online application. Even if you submit your application online, the processing starts only when they receive your full set of documents through mail with the cover page. I say this because I know people who submitted their online applications when the occupation was still available and still got denied as it got filled before their papers reached. This is not to scare you but thats how it is. I was in the same situation couple of months back but I was lucky.


giri's rite..
they have clearly mentioned on the website that without the full set of docs the application is incomplete so they wouldnt even care to open to it.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> All,
> 
> Does anyone know based on what criteria the occupations availability is updated for SA?
> 
> ...


It will be based on the approved ANZSCO code nominations. Every state will arrive at a 'number' for each occupation that are currently in demand. Then based on d nominations fulfilled after review the availability will keep reducing.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> It will be based on the approved ANZSCO code nominations. Every state will arrive at a 'number' for each occupation that are currently in demand. Then based on d nominations fulfilled after review the availability will keep reducing.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks Giri, lifeisgood and Maddy


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi MaddyOZ

Thats pretty fast, I hope U r the only person I am hearing about who has got sponsorship in 2 Hrs,
Whats ur Proffession and occupation .....

Hope u r in huge demand in WA



MaddyOZ said:


> Yes you will get through. IELTS all band 6 min would suffice.
> 
> Application fees 200 AUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi MaddyOZ
> 
> Thats pretty fast, I hope U r the only person I am hearing about who has got sponsorship in 2 Hrs,
> Whats ur Proffession and occupation .....
> ...


I have seen there are couple of more members in this forum, who got the same day SS approval by WA immigration. I am a ICT Business Analyst.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thanks Maddy!*

I am keeping my fingers crossed, my application would reach tomorrow. Hope to expect the same response as you got! Would update on the progress... wish you a very happy new year! Cheers!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed, my application would reach tomorrow. Hope to expect the same response as you got! Would update on the progress... wish you a very happy new year! Cheers!


WA SS Application will be done online and no hard copies are required to be sent. I didn't get which one you referred here as will reach tomorrow. 

All the best for your application and Wish you Good Luck!

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally the holidays are over and we can expect decision on our state sponsorship applications ...
keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey... I got the positive assesment today, I am applying for DIAC tomorrow.. How much time would DIAC take?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hey... I got the positive assesment today, I am applying for DIAC tomorrow.. How much time would DIAC take?


Congrats. DIAC application will take around 30 mins to 1 hour to complete all the information. 

Good Luck.

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

What I mean was once DIAC application filing is done, how much time I should expect for VISA to arrive?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

the CO will be allocated within 4 weeks..so if the CO does not ask for any other supporting docs then PCC,medicals are the only other docs required..hence 2-3 months at the most and you will be smiling with the visa in your hand ..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> What I mean was once DIAC application filing is done, how much time I should expect for VISA to arrive?


To be precise, CO allocation will happen in 20 days from the date of application for 176 visa. If PCC n Medicals are frontloaded then you will get staright forward grant in the next five days ( provided all other necessary docs are met). If not then depends on fulfilling these things, the visa grant will be done by the CO.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hey... I got the positive assesment today, I am applying for DIAC tomorrow.. How much time would DIAC take?


congrats man!

Looks like you got approval in a day.as well.

Can you share your timelines?

Also, did you get an email that your application is being assessed from WA? If yes, how long after that the approval came?

Many Thanks!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*SA SS dates*

SS dates are finally moving.
Just checked and the dates have jumped by 10 days.. 

Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 24 November2011


Click here for the Processing Dates.

So we should be hearing a lot of "Yippe I got the SA SS!!" in the next few days...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> SS dates are finally moving.
> Just checked and the dates have jumped by 10 days..
> 
> Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 24 November2011
> ...


 You will get an email when you are least expecting it...hahaha....

-------------
Dear Applicant

A decision has been made on your application for State Sponsorship from the Government of South Australia.

To view the decision please visit the Client Tracking System:

Immigration SA Applications
--------------

This is what the content of the email will be !!. Wishing you good luck with the application.

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> You will get an email when you are least expecting it...hahaha....
> 
> -------------
> Dear Applicant
> ...


thats rite Maddy...
EA surprised me by sending the +ve assessment in 7 weeks(the website still says 12 weeks..lol) 
I hope too that the email comes in a few days..haha


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@Maddy: Do we also need to send documents to DIAC after filling out the online 176 form?
If Yes then which docs?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> @Maddy: Do we also need to send documents to DIAC after filling out the online 176 form?
> If Yes then which docs?


Nope. Just online upload of the docs which you must have used for EA and SS, Along with that PCC + Medicals. 

Educational qualifications
Passport Scanned copy
IELTS result
Skills Assessment result
Work Experience Evidences including payslips
PCC
Medicals
Passport Photo (Scan copy)

Good Luck.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Nope. Just online upload of the docs which you must have used for EA and SS, Along with that PCC + Medicals.
> 
> Educational qualifications
> Passport Scanned copy
> ...


oh ok..
so we do not need to send any hard copies of docs?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> oh ok..
> so we do not need to send any hard copies of docs?


Yes yes and yes ! 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes yes and yes !
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


ok..thanks 
I have already got all the docs notarised .

spent all that money for nothing...lol


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, I have a query on citizenship eligibility....I might be jumping too far as i'm currently awaiting for State sponsorship from South Australia...Just thought of sharing it in this elite forum...I understand that to be eligible for Aussie citizenship, person should have lived here continuously for 48 months on a valid visa with 12 months on a PR...i have been living here in Sydney for more than 5 yrs now on 457....I'm planning to move to SA after one year (if i get the SS from SA) as i have to serve my commitment with my current employer....In this case, am i eligible for citizenship after 1 year of getting the PR..since i'm not going to move to SA immediately, will it affect my citizenship in any way?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Hi, I have a query on citizenship eligibility....I might be jumping too far as i'm currently awaiting for State sponsorship from South Australia...Just thought of sharing it in this elite forum...I understand that to be eligible for Aussie citizenship, person should have lived here continuously for 48 months on a valid visa with 12 months on a PR...i have been living here in Sydney for more than 5 yrs now on 457....I'm planning to move to SA after one year (if i get the SS from SA) as i have to serve my commitment with my current employer....In this case, am i eligible for citizenship after 1 year of getting the PR..since i'm not going to move to SA immediately, will it affect my citizenship in any way?


Probably yes. You have to meet the moral obligation of residing in SA as agreed for a 176 visa. If you apply from sydney after an year post PR grant..then immigration authorities can question your application as you will not be in SA at that time of your citizenship application processing.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Probably yes. You have to meet the moral obligation of residing in SA as agreed for a 176 visa. If you apply from sydney after an year post PR grant..then immigration authorities can question your application as you will not be in SA at that time of your citizenship application processing.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks maddyoz...is there any rule that a person should have completed 2 yrs in SA before applying for citizenship? Also, is there any time limit to move to SA after the PR grant?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Thanks maddyoz...is there any rule that a person should have completed 2 yrs in SA before applying for citizenship? Also, is there any time limit to move to SA after the PR grant?


There is no hard bound rule for this. As per the DIAC guidelines when you apply for citizenship you should have lived in OZ for 48 months which should include one year as a PR.

So now for your PR if its not 176 then no problem being in sydney you can straight away apply for citizenship after an year. However in 176, DIAC might look at the adherence of the visa obligations in which case if you were still in sydney with a SS approved by SA then this might be questioned by the officers during the citizenship grant assessment.

After a PR (176) is granted with SS, the first two years you need to live in that state as per the approval conditions. (This is to make sure the sponsoring state gets the tax revenue from your income). If you are sure this might not be possible for you, then wait for 6 more months and get 175. 

Cheers!


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> There is no hard bound rule for this. As per the DIAC guidelines when you apply for citizenship you should have lived in OZ for 48 months which should include one year as a PR.
> 
> So now for your PR if its not 176 then no problem being in sydney you can straight away apply for citizenship after an year. However in 176, DIAC might look at the adherence of the visa obligations in which case if you were still in sydney with a SS approved by SA then this might be questioned by the officers during the citizenship grant assessment.
> 
> ...


Ok..thanks a lot for your quick response maddy....looks like it shouldn't be a problem if i apply for a citizenship from SA after one year of PR grant?
Anyways, I don't have an option to apply under 175 as my job category is not listed in SOL..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Ok..thanks a lot for your quick response maddy....looks like it shouldn't be a problem if i apply for a citizenship from SA after one year of PR grant?
> Anyways, I don't have an option to apply under 175 as my job category is not listed in SOL..


Yes, if you have moved to SA in PR and after an year when you apply it will be clean and clear. No question on adherence of the visa obligations, you would have met all the conditions.

Good Luck!

Cheers!


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes, if you have moved to SA in PR and after an year when you apply it will be clean and clear. No question on adherence of the visa obligations, you would have met all the conditions.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Cheers!


thanks again!!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

maverick27 said:


> Hi, I have a query on citizenship eligibility....I might be jumping too far as i'm currently awaiting for State sponsorship from South Australia...Just thought of sharing it in this elite forum...I understand that to be eligible for Aussie citizenship, person should have lived here continuously for 48 months on a valid visa with 12 months on a PR...i have been living here in Sydney for more than 5 yrs now on 457....I'm planning to move to SA after one year (if i get the SS from SA) as i have to serve my commitment with my current employer....In this case, am i eligible for citizenship after 1 year of getting the PR..since i'm not going to move to SA immediately, will it affect my citizenship in any way?


If you are intending to apply for 176 SS then the 2 year rule applies to you


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Good Blog...Must read 4 everyone*

This is a good blog by a British couple who have moved to SA recently...

Click here


----------



## comingtoaustralia (Feb 19, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> This is a good blog by a British couple who have moved to SA recently...


Fame at last! lol - Seriously though, nice to know we are at least interesting for peeps to read 

We're not actually there just yet - we leave in about a month (just to confirm, I am one half of the send us downunder couple  ), but hope to keep the blog going for quite a bit as we travel around Oz as well - we thought it was the best way of all our friends and family being able to keep up with our movements and adventures etc...

Thanks once again for the name check


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

comingtoaustralia said:


> Fame at last! lol - Seriously though, nice to know we are at least interesting for peeps to read
> 
> We're not actually there just yet - we leave in about a month (just to confirm, I am one half of the send us downunder couple  ), but hope to keep the blog going for quite a bit as we travel around Oz as well - we thought it was the best way of all our friends and family being able to keep up with our movements and adventures etc...
> 
> Thanks once again for the name check


You are doing one fine job :clap2:

Keep writing, and your 'Fame' is gonna only increase from here.....all the best


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> SS dates are finally moving.
> Just checked and the dates have jumped by 10 days..
> 
> Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 24 November2011
> ...





> This is what the SA SS website says now : Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 5 December 2011.


These guys are really running now..:clap2:


----------



## Tysonian (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am an Australian living in London. My partner and I are interested in moving to my hometown of Adelaide, although spouse migration is probably our best option, I would like to know more about people's experience with SA state sponsership (why rule possibilities out?).

Where should I look to find out more?

Tyson


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Any new SS approvals in the past 10 days?
I am sure there must be quite a few as the processing dates have literally jumped from 14th Dec2011 to 5th Nov 2011 in a span of 10-15 working days..
Come on guys post your approvals..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

My online application has a third line/column now which says:

Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.

Fingers Crossed..
I hope that I get the SS..
:scared:ray:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> My online application has a third line/column now which says:
> 
> Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.
> 
> ...


Is this a reason to worry bcoz i havent seen anybody on this forum saying anything about this third line.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Got the SA SS !!!*

Yipee!!!
Got the SA SS got!! :dance:

The new thing is the validity period :



> The validity of this sponsorship approval is only valid for 60 days from date of approval.


It was 30 days till 16th and they changed it to 60 days on 17th jan..

so now I can at last fill out the 176 visa..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yipee!!!
> Got the SA SS got!! :dance:
> 
> The new thing is the validity period :
> ...



SuperCongrats buddy.....Awesome news!!!!!
Begin the process, and soon your wish will be 'granted'


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yipee!!!
> Got the SA SS got!! :dance:
> 
> The new thing is the validity period :
> ...


Congrats LIG!!! Good luck with the visa application! :clap2:


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yipee!!!
> Got the SA SS got!! :dance:
> 
> The new thing is the validity period :
> ...


Congrats LIG...great news..

I just received mine today and it got rejected...:-(

Reason : 
Application refused as the applicants listed work experience in Sydney, New South Wales does not meet the Immigration SA work experience criteria. As is stated on the website: 7.4 Any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia. State sponsorship requirements: South Australia There is no re-visit on this application 

Not sure on what to do next...Victoria is offering sponsorship, but looks like they need a job offer if the person is in Australia...Applying for state sponsorship from Australia is proving to be difficult...any suggestions from anyone????


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yipee!!!
> Got the SA SS got!! :dance:
> 
> The new thing is the validity period :
> ...


-----------------------------------------------

Congrats LIG, great news! Have a great and speedy one for 176 as well!

Regards,
Sri


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all.

I`m an IT professional and applied for SA state sponsorship. Below is the timeline for my case.

Online Application Completed & Submitted 08 Sep 2011
Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office 10 Oct 2011
Application Decision Approved 02 November 2011
Form 1100 Requested & sent to DIAC 30 November 2011


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

We applied for state sponsorship on the 13th January 2012 and posted the required documents on the 16th January, I included my resume along with a reference from my employer but I didn't put in any payslips.....is this ok?

I put in a copy of my IELTS even thought it wasn't required(and now I know resume isn't required either)....will they consider this overloading on paper work and will it affect their approval??


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

Stoneman said:


> We applied for state sponsorship on the 13th January 2012 and posted the required documents on the 16th January, I included my resume along with a reference from my employer but I didn't put in any payslips.....is this ok?
> 
> I put in a copy of my IELTS even thought it wasn't required(and now I know resume isn't required either)....will they consider this overloading on paper work and will it affect their approval??


Hello Stoneman,

Pay slips are not required for SA SS. I even didn`t submit them.

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yipee!!!
> Got the SA SS got!! :dance:
> 
> The new thing is the validity period :
> ...


Congrats Mate... All the best for your PR application 

Cheers.


----------



## Stoneman (Feb 13, 2009)

dynamicmoodz said:


> Hello Stoneman,
> 
> Pay slips are not required for SA SS. I even didn`t submit them.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks thought I had messed up, now the waiting begins


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have already submitted the visa(176) application 2 months back with South Australia SS. The new demand list for Victoria shows up my occupation now. What if I apply for Victoria state sponsorship and on getting the approval is there a way i could continue my visa application with Victoria SS?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

dynamicmoodz said:


> I have already submitted the visa(176) application 2 months back with South Australia SS. The new demand list for Victoria shows up my occupation now. What if I apply for Victoria state sponsorship and on getting the approval is there a way i could continue my visa application with Victoria SS?


No. You cannot change the sponsoring state. You can withdraw the 176 application filed using SA, and then lodge a new application. Hope this helps.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*State Sponsorship Status tracking?*

I need your help and suggestion.......

Is there any means by which we could check the status of WA state sponsorship application, 
Can we contact the department requesting the status.........

.......


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi maddy,
is there any means by which we can check the status of SS application as i have applied since 20 days and no response....
also where can we find the occupation CAP for WA?



MaddyOZ said:


> Yes you will get through. IELTS all band 6 min would suffice.
> 
> Application fees 200 AUD.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi maddy,
> is there any means by which we can check the status of SS application as i have applied since 20 days and no response....
> also where can we find the occupation CAP for WA?


No, you can't check the status online after you submit. But generally WA SS application processing time is the fastest amongst all other states. If it has taken more than 20 days you can call or email them and ask the status.

If you go to their website state occupation demand list is given.. You can check the same. But I didn't get what do you mean by CAP?

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

*WA State Sponsorship*



MaddyOZ said:


> No, you can't check the status online after you submit. But generally WA SS application processing time is the fastest amongst all other states. If it has taken more than 20 days you can call or email them and ask the status.
> 
> If you go to their website state occupation demand list is given.. You can check the same. But I didn't get what do you mean by CAP?
> 
> ...


I have the same situation here. I applied for 475 State Sponsorship to WA on 9th January and still waiting for response. I have been assessed through ACS on ICT Business Analyst. My IELTS was individually at least 6 on each band. I am not sure why my response in delaying? Is it normal to reply this late for WA? If there is any missing info, will they contact with me? Is there any chance of refusal of SS application? I am worried about this response. Can you please help/guide? - Jamil


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

I m a lil bit worried abt it as i heard the result comes fastest on wa....if anyone of u hv any idea,plz reply asap on this issue... 
3 weeks running but the result is not coming...can anyone tell me is it an abnormal situation or the result can be delayed normaly? how many days it can take max? 
if there is any problem with the papers,will they inform me?


thank you.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> I m a lil bit worried abt it as i heard the result comes fastest on wa....if anyone of u hv any idea,plz reply asap on this issue...
> 3 weeks running but the result is not coming...can anyone tell me is it an abnormal situation or the result can be delayed normaly? how many days it can take max?
> if there is any problem with the papers,will they inform me?
> 
> thank you.


Why don't you call them directly and ask for the status of your application?

You will get a reply for sure.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

If I am not wrong, the DIAC has stoped changing a VE 175 application in to VE 176 application from last planning year? Isn't it??



MaddyOZ said:


> But before all the SS results, you had filed for 175 already?


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

We have to submit a declaration for proof of fund at the time of application for state sponsorship. But in my experience I don't think they veryfied my account time to time.



chelbie1124 said:


> Hi Arntoh, I'm about to submit my application for SA SS. I have some concern with financial capacity requirement. Did SA request you to submit proof of funds? Also, when sponsorship is granted, do SA or DIAC check your bank account from time to time if you still have the required amount?


----------



## billymate (May 19, 2011)

We were told the same by our agent but neither the diac or sa have asked or even checked to see if we had the funds required,we have our visa now and still no request for proof of funds, hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

I hv 55 points without 10 points of state sponsorship ( that I hv seen in point clac ,the last option is 10 points given for nominated occupation by spacific regional sponsorship. ) ...after completing ss,I will gain 65 points including that 10 points. 
Am I eligible for applying on ss having currently this 55 points?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys!!

If I get state sponsorship from two states ...Do i need to tell DIAC about which state sponsorship I will use to apply for 475 visa ? What happens in this case ?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

jamil said:


> I hv 55 points without 10 points of state sponsorship ( that I hv seen in point clac ,the last option is 10 points given for nominated occupation by spacific regional sponsorship. ) ...after completing ss,I will gain 65 points including that 10 points.
> Am I eligible for applying on ss having currently this 55 points?


Hi Jamil,
I may not be the best person to advise you on this but I just wanted to let you know that you get only 5 points for State Sponsorship & not 10 points.

You can check this link for more details: State or Territory Government Nomination – Points

Even with a state sponsorship, if you don't reach the required 65 points, your visa application will be rejected. Not sure about your current IELTS score, but if you can manage to get 8's across all the modules that might be another way of increasing your score & reaching the magical 65 points.

Good luck!!


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Jamil,
> I may not be the best person to advise you on this but I just wanted to let you know that you get only 5 points for State Sponsorship & not 10 points.
> 
> Even with a state sponsorship, if you don't reach the required 65 points, your visa application will be rejected. Not sure about your current IELTS score, but if you can manage to get 8's across all the modules that might be another way of increasing your score & reaching the magical 65 points.
> ...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi maddy,
> is there any means by which we can check the status of SS application as i have applied since 20 days and no response....
> also where can we find the occupation CAP for WA?


have you got ur result?


----------



## iftekher123 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dear Maddy,

I want to apply for SS of WA under 475 subclass. online application is asking to specify 3 regions to choose. Could you please provide suggestion on 3 best regioins of WA except PERTH considering I am applying 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

No i have not yet recieved the result, am still waiting ????

It would be good if we all give details regarding the WA SS time line as 
Occupation:
WA ss Aplied on:
WA confirmation received on:





jamil said:


> have you got ur result?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

> Dear Maddy,
> 
> I want to apply for SS of WA under 475 subclass. online application is asking to specify 3 regions to choose. Could you please provide suggestion on 3 best regioins of WA except PERTH considering I am applying 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).


I would say only Perth is only the viable option if you are looking for core IT jobs.

But if you are Ok to be in regional areas with the prospective end customers / manufacturers / mining industries as the employers then 'South West' and 'Great Southern' perhaps an option as well.

Good Luck.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> No i have not yet recieved the result, am still waiting ????
> 
> It would be good if we all give details regarding the WA SS time line as
> Occupation:
> ...


yes .I agree.So that we can predict current situation. 
here's my timeline: 

Occupation:ICT Business Analyst
WA ss Aplied on:9th January
WA confirmation received on:still waiting..passing through really a hard time: 

btw,which category have u applied for ?


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

am applying for 176....
but i could see a lot of ICT analyst getting the result pretty fast, maddy got it really fast i think....

so which category u r applying?



jamil said:


> yes .I agree.So that we can predict current situation.
> here's my timeline:
> 
> Occupation:ICT Business Analyst
> ...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

I hv app


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> am applying for 176....
> but i could see a lot of ICT analyst getting the result pretty fast, maddy got it really fast i think....
> 
> so which category u r applying?


have u applied for ICT Business Analyst? 

I hv apply under 475 subclass...


----------



## Pervez.au (Jan 31, 2012)

jamil said:


> have u applied for ICT Business Analyst?
> 
> I hv apply under 475 subclass...


Hi Jamil:

I am from Dhaka too and planning to apply for WA state sponsorship very soon under 475 category. Just waiting for IELTS results which will be published tomorrow. I have been assessed as suitable ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in Nov 2011 and now stucked for IELTS. 

I have read your posts. Did you knock state to know the progress of your state sponsorship? Please PM me with your number. It should not take so long. I am worried for the CAP. Do you have any idea how many ICT Business Analyst position left to be sponsored in WA for the year 2011-2012? 

Which regions did you choose? I am planning for Mandurah and Southern Suburbs of WA. 

Cheers,
Pervez


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Rright now I qualify for 475 WA. My current points are 55 but as in my previous posts I have stated that my experience will be 3 years by 31 march, thus fetching me 5 more points. In that situation I'll qualify for 176.

Is it possible that right now I apply for 475 which is valid for 3 months and if by march 31 WA doesn't close its state sponsorship I apply for 176 for the same state.


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

My consultant started uploading my papers online on 5th Jan and now he is done filing with all the papers for DIAC. I still wonder why till now Case office has not been allotted. Is it normal? I have a nervous feeling now :-(


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes that is possible...


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Yes that is possible...



you are replying to my post...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> No i have not yet recieved the result, am still waiting ????
> 
> It would be good if we all give details regarding the WA SS time line as
> Occupation:
> ...


1 month hv passed,I hv not yet got the result.called them,they are saying some informations are missing on my file but hv not got any email from them yet that which infos are missing cant realize. 
feeling very worried. 
hv u got ur result on last week?


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

am still waiting for the result.....
u should have asked them what info is missing and ask when u would recieve any further info.....
tell me what all u submitted



jamil said:


> 1 month hv passed,I hv not yet got the result.called them,they are saying some informations are missing on my file but hv not got any email from them yet that which infos are missing cant realize.
> feeling very worried.
> hv u got ur result on last week?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> am still waiting for the result.....
> u should have asked them what info is missing and ask when u would recieve any further info.....
> tell me what all u submitted


asked them n they denied to tell abt the spacific issue on phone that suggested me if I didnt informed by them then email further to know abt what infos are required . I hv sent email asking them and waiting for the answer.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi maddy! 
can u give me information/link about Pilbara,cost of living?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> Hi maddy!
> can u give me information/link about Pilbara,cost of living?


check www.moving2wa.com

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys this link might be of help for you all...

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

this has got the timeline.....


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.

As I could not hit the sufficient score in IELTS, I applied for Western Australia state sponsorship, as I qualified to apply for it. I got the positive assessment for WUSS within 2 days.

My consultant had been filing papers for DIAC since Jan 5th and she completed uploading all the papers around last week of Jan. 

Since then I have been eagerly waiting for the Case Officer to be allotted and still haven’t seen any sign of it.

I am curious and a little worried thinking how much time it would take for the Case Officer to be allotted? And how much time, it shall take once CO is allotted? I have seen cases of south Australia getting done pretty fast but not sure about WU.

For some reason my consultant is not ready to share TRN no with me, I have tried my best. They are saying its their company policy. Although, all the payments are made from my CC so I am pretty sure they are making the right payments.

So according to your experience and as you are living in WU, please mention your inputs. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shakti_singh17 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> I applied for ICT Skill assessment and my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in the month of October.
> 
> ...


Once your WA SS is approved and you have 65 points then you are eligible to file the 176 PR application. If your application was lodged in Jan5th ....by now 100% you should have got the CO.

Check the DIAC processing timeline weblink for the 176 applications case officer allocation. It will say until what date of lodged application the case officer has been allocated. With this information you can question the agent.

Good Luck!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

I am going to meet the agent today.. I tried to look on the website and I found this link Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
Not sure if this is the link you are talking about. Could you please send the exact link I need to look?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi MADDY! 
I want to know a information.Is it necessary to do state sponsorship by a migration agent? 

What is the difference of applying with a agent or without an agent? 

If anyone apply by his own , does the result comes lately?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

jamil said:


> Hi MADDY!
> I want to know a information.Is it necessary to do state sponsorship by a migration agent?
> 
> What is the difference of applying with a agent or without an agent?
> ...


Jamil...applying for a state sponsor or visa itself for that matter can be done by applicant itself...people use agents for many other reasons like they don't have time, they might want somebody to guide then throughout the process etc etc...

but in any case, the outcome or the time taken to give you the outcome does not vary...it is all the same


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Maddy!

I am confused about another thing....I have applied by an agent about one month ago for SS...the response of WA is very nice...they send quarries time to time as they are needed but my lawyer is not responding to all their quarries as one and a half month have passed...... 

I have talked to them(WA) several times that can I send answers all the questions by me,but they said,they expect to contact with my agent and send the answers by him...

Does WA allow to cancel me the previous application and do the new one?

or,can I do it again by myself without cancel the previous one? 

please help me out from this prob as I can't understand what to do in this situation. 

thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> Hi MADDY!
> I want to know a information.Is it necessary to do state sponsorship by a migration agent?
> 
> What is the difference of applying with a agent or without an agent?
> ...


State Sponsorship can be applied by self. I would say, Agent involvement makes the communication harder between WA migration dept --> Agent --> Applicant.

Most of the times from the forum users experience... it seems like the required information didn't reach the application correctly and the time goes in correcting the same back and forth due to the negligence of the agent while submitting the application / complete required information was not provided by the applicant to the agent.

Nevertheless now you have engaged an agent, so you have no option but to get this moved further. Check with him what exactly is the delay or you tell him that you can contact the WA migration dept directly to handle the queries.

Good Luck!


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> State Sponsorship can be applied by self. I would say, Agent involvement makes the communication harder between WA migration dept --> Agent --> Applicant.
> 
> Most of the times from the forum users experience... it seems like the required information didn't reach the application correctly and the time goes in correcting the same back and forth due to the negligence of the agent while submitting the application / complete required information was not provided by the applicant to the agent.
> 
> ...


I made contact with him almost everyday for one month,but result remain the same. 
is it possible to do another application by myself as it is already too late and I am tensed of closing the category ICT business analyst? 
do u know the procedure?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> I made contact with him almost everyday for one month,but result remain the same.
> is it possible to do another application by myself as it is already too late and I am tensed of closing the category ICT business analyst?
> do u know the procedure?


Why would you want to spend another 200 $ in a new application?

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Why would you want to spend another 200 $ in a new application?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


I have been trying for 1 month.agent not responding.....I am afraid if the category will closed then what will be with my application?will it effect on my application if ICT business analyst close before I get my result?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Pervez.au said:


> Hi Jamil:
> 
> I am from Dhaka too and planning to apply for WA state sponsorship very soon under 475 category. Just waiting for IELTS results which will be published tomorrow. I have been assessed as suitable ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) in Nov 2011 and now stucked for IELTS.
> 
> ...


can you give me your cell no.?


----------



## Pervez.au (Jan 31, 2012)

jamil said:


> can you give me your cell no.?


Hi Jamil, It's long time been to get your response on my request. However, I got my IELTS resuls as L-7, R-6.5, W-6.5, S - 7, Overall: 7 on 2nd Februrary 2012. On the same day, I applied for regional state sponsorship choosing Peel, South West and Wheat Belt regions. On Feb 7th, I received an email from DTWD (Department of Training and Workforce Development ) that I need to provide more info.

I have replied with the specific info on 9th Feb. Now waiting for their response. Oh, I have not appointed any agent so far.

You can knock me on Skype @pervezanwr

Cheers,
Pervez


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Once your WA SS is approved and you have 65 points then you are eligible to file the 176 PR application. If your application was lodged in Jan5th ....by now 100% you should have got the CO.
> 
> Check the DIAC processing timeline weblink for the 176 applications case officer allocation. It will say until what date of lodged application the case officer has been allocated. With this information you can question the agent.
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy,

Somehow I managed to get TRN no from my agent. But when I login there I see - 05/01/2012 Application received - processing commenced Message 
05/01/2012 Application fee received Message 
View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

Rest it mentions my name and my wife and kids name DOB etc and says "Outstanding" and "required"... Not sure how would I know if Co has been alloted?


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

If you have a TRN and based in the status you've given your application is properly lodged. If a case officer (co) has been allocated you'd normally see an update in the top section saying "email sent" with the date. This would go to your agent who then sends it onto you. This will be an email with a letter from the CO noting any further requirements or information they need. 

Don't worry about the document checklist saying outstanding at this point if you haven't been allocated a CO it only updates once a CO has looked at you application.

Hopefully you'll get a CO soon the timeline is usually a good indicator of the progress they are making. Normally I'd suggest getting your agent to email DIAC to enquire why your app has not been picked up.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi maddy, 

WA was asked for some informations that I have sent...if they have already got it,what is the next process?do they sent any paper for approval?or directly send the result? 

i've called them this morning about the status of WA SS...they told me,the file has assessed and needs to sign off from their manager.they also sent email to agent... 
can you tell me what is the meaning of 'sign off' here? 
Is it anything about reject the file , that is what I am worried for?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Generally the result will be sent vide email with a pdf document attached stating the sponsorship agreement.

So you need to check with the agent now, if you have received the approval mail already.

Good Luck!


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like the manager has been on vacation. I too got a mail yesterday saying my application has been assessed and will be finalized shortly. But did not here from them yet.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

rgogada said:


> looks like the manager has been on vacation. I too got a mail yesterday saying my application has been assessed and will be finalized shortly. But did not here from them yet.


You should hear from them in a couple of days. WA normally turn applications around within the week at the moment. (A far cry from the six months I waited 2 years ago. ). With a positive assessment you'll get a letter to send back to sign accepting the offer and informing them of your TRN from your application. From memory you have 3 months to respond.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> looks like the manager has been on vacation. I too got a mail yesterday saying my application has been assessed and will be finalized shortly. But did not here from them yet.


have they told anything about sign off the application?do you know the meaning of sign off?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Generally the result will be sent vide email with a pdf document attached stating the sponsorship agreement.
> 
> So you need to check with the agent now, if you have received the approval mail already.
> 
> Good Luck!


thank u maddy! 
they told my file has assessed.that means aproved?
do they send any paper to sign them back after assessment?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> thank u maddy!
> they told my file has assessed.that means aproved?
> do they send any paper to sign them back after assessment?


I understand that you are curious to know, but if I were the agent or WA migration authority I could give you the exact information that you are looking for. But since thats not the case, the only option for you now is to call up the agent and know the details of the mail that he might have received from WA migration assessment dept. 

If its approved then the agent would need to send the details to you anyways, as you are required to sign the pdf printed document and send it back.to WA migration dept to file the PR.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> I understand that you are curious to know, but if I were the agent or WA migration authority I could give you the exact information that you are looking for. But since thats not the case, the only option for you now is to call up the agent and know the details of the mail that he might have received from WA migration assessment dept.
> 
> If its approved then the agent would need to send the details to you anyways, as you are required to sign the pdf printed document and send it back.to WA migration dept to file the PR.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot,maddy... 
as my agent is not available at this moment,I'll definately contact him asap..


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi maddy! 
I need another help.My agent has done a mistake in my app.After applying for SS, I noticed that , my spouse's information was mentioned as dependent child. But,later he has sent the correction to them by email. 
Can you tell me , would it create any problem with my app.?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

*Victoria SS Timelines*

Hi All,
I have seen a lot of queries here from people who have applied or planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship about the timeline. I thought it would be better if we have a thread where people who have already received the response from Vic can update others who are waiting for the result or planning to apply in the near future so that they can get a rough idea of what's in store for them with respect to the waiting period. 

People who have applied for the SS and waiting for the result can also share their details here.

Can we please have the details in the following format:

ANZSCO Code:
Application Date:
Acknowledgement Date: 
Additional info requested & date of request: 
Result:
Result Date:
Comments:

Please feel free to add any info you wish to share. The more the better.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jamil said:


> Hi maddy!
> I need another help.My agent has done a mistake in my app.After applying for SS, I noticed that , my spouse's information was mentioned as dependent child. But,later he has sent the correction to them by email.
> Can you tell me , would it create any problem with my app.?


If it was notified already, then no need to worry.

Just make sure your agent doesnt repeat the same mistake in the PR	application later.

Good Luck!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

I will add my time lines to start with. 

ANZSCO Code: 261314
Application Date: 23-01-2012
Acknowledgement Date: 30-01-2012
Additional info requested & date of request: None so far
Result: Still waiting :noidea:
Result Date: N/A
Comments: N/A


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
Application Date: 22nd Nov 2011
Acknowledgement Date: 29th Nov 2011
Asked for a written statement - 29th Nov 2011
Written statement sent - 1st Dec 2011
Automated mail that my case is updated with the file - 15th Dec 2011
SS grant - 17th Jan 2012.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Application Date: 9 Feb 2012 (via immigration agent)
Acknowledgement Date: not sure (my agent may have received it)
Additional info requested & date of request: 14 Feb 2012 (asked for updated CV)
Result: none yet
Result Date: none yet
Comments: 
So far, they have just come back and asked for an updated CV with month and year included in employment history (instead of just year - I've been with the same company since 1995), and asked for explanation of any employment gaps (I don't have any - still employed with same company I've been with since 1995).


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I've Applied for Victoria SS on Feb 1st 2012 + Uploaded all required documents Online
Acknowledgment letter Received from Victoria Government: 6th Feb 2012

Haven't heard anything from them since :juggle:


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: Systems Analyst
Application Date: 5 Feb 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 6 Feb 2012
Asked for a written statement - 
Written statement sent - 
Automated mail that my case is updated with the file - 
SS grant -


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ANZSCO Code: 261111
Application Date: November 2, 2011
Acknowledgement Date: (dont' recall - lost the email)
Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made
Result: Positive
Result Date: November 14, 2011
Comments: direct grant


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

stormgal said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111
> Application Date: November 2, 2011
> Acknowledgement Date: (dont' recall - lost the email)
> Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made
> ...


Hi Stormgal, 

Did you apply for 176 yet ?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JBY said:


> Hi Stormgal,
> 
> Did you apply for 176 yet ?


No, I made a mistake: After I applied for Victoria SS, someone posted up the "flagged occupations" list and I panicked because mine was on it. Back then, I was under the impression that Victoria takes more than 12 weeks to process applications, I thought it would be better for me to just proceed with the 175 considering that at the time things were moving quickly with that visa. I still have the valid SS, but it will expire next month. It's tempting though, to make another application for a 176, but nah - let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261111
Application Date: 2/3/12
Acknowledgement Date: 2/6/12
Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made yet
Result: 
Result Date: 
Comments:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Application Date: 26 Jan 2012 
Acknowledgement Date: 7 Feb 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: 29 Jan 2012 ( Written statement)
Result: :roll
Result Date:


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

*Got Approval*

Dear All,

Got Approval from Victoria State Sponsorship Application. Thanks to all..

Applied on 10th January 2012
Approval Email received on 16th February 2012.

Is there anything they will send by mail. I mean in other states (like NSW), they would send you stamped approval letter?...


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> If you have a TRN and based in the status you've given your application is properly lodged. If a case officer (co) has been allocated you'd normally see an update in the top section saying "email sent" with the date. This would go to your agent who then sends it onto you. This will be an email with a letter from the CO noting any further requirements or information they need.
> 
> Don't worry about the document checklist saying outstanding at this point if you haven't been allocated a CO it only updates once a CO has looked at you application.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a CO soon the timeline is usually a good indicator of the progress they are making. Normally I'd suggest getting your agent to email DIAC to enquire why your app has not been picked up.


Thanks a lot for your inputs!!


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi All,
> I have seen a lot of queries here from people who have applied or planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship about the timeline. I thought it would be better if we have a thread where people who have already received the response from Vic can update others who are waiting for the result or planning to apply in the near future so that they can get a rough idea of what's in store for them with respect to the waiting period.
> 
> People who have applied for the SS and waiting for the result can also share their details here.
> ...


ANZSCO Code: 261313(Software Engineer)
Application Date: 23Dec2011
Acknowledgement Date: 28Dec2011
Additional info requested & date of request: Commitment statement 28Dec2011
Result: Waiting
Result Date:
Comments:


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
Application Date: 9 Jan 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 10 Jan 2012
Additional info requested & date of request:
Result: Successful
Result Date: 16 Feb 2012
Comments:


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> If you have a TRN and based in the status you've given your application is properly lodged. If a case officer (co) has been allocated you'd normally see an update in the top section saying "email sent" with the date. This would go to your agent who then sends it onto you. This will be an email with a letter from the CO noting any further requirements or information they need.
> 
> Don't worry about the document checklist saying outstanding at this point if you haven't been allocated a CO it only updates once a CO has looked at you application.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a CO soon the timeline is usually a good indicator of the progress they are making. Normally I'd suggest getting your agent to email DIAC to enquire why your app has not been picked up.



One more question.. I tried to call DIAC office in New Delhi but they said I need to contact Australia DIAC. I could not dial the numbers given online for DIAC. As I have the TRN no now, is there a number I can contact DIAC? Or do I need to follow it through my agent only? Thanks!!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

ANZSCO Code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst)
Application Date: 16 Jan 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 20 Jan 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: 20 Jan 2012
Acknowledgement for additional info (written st): 1 Feb 2012
Result: 
Result Date: 

Just waiting as of yet.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

JBY said:


> I've Applied for Victoria SS on Feb 1st 2012 + Uploaded all required documents Online
> Acknowledgment letter Received from Victoria Government: 6th Feb 2012
> 
> Haven't heard anything from them since :juggle:


hey it seems you have applied for both 175 and 176. does this affect your final result? also what is the process to cancel any of them in case other is granted?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

rgogada said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111
> Application Date: 2/3/12
> Acknowledgement Date: 2/6/12
> Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made yet
> ...


i seems you applied for WA SS as well. how is it? and any research u done on this. i have same skill as yours


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> i seems you applied for WA SS as well. how is it? and any research u done on this. i have same skill as yours


Applied on 3rd. 14th received a mail saying , they have assessed my application and will email the outcome shortly. Still waiting for that mail.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

rgogada said:


> Applied on 3rd. 14th received a mail saying , they have assessed my application and will email the outcome shortly. Still waiting for that mail.


you talking about VIC or WA? that was quick man....13 days  keep fingers crossed for the outcome.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> you talking about VIC or WA? that was quick man....13 days  keep fingers crossed for the outcome.


also did you mention that you already applied for VIC SS when appling to WA? also does this affect your chances...as they will question your commitment


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

For those of you who have received your SS approval, what did you include in your "written statement"? Not looking for the exact verbiage, just the topics.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

fabregas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got Approval from Victoria State Sponsorship Application. Thanks to all..
> 
> ...


Congrats!! From what I have read so far about Vic SS approval, they only send an email with the approval.

Good luck with the visa application.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> For those of you who have received your SS approval, what did you include in your "written statement"? Not looking for the exact verbiage, just the topics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


hi 
I just mentioned the benefits of choosing Vic over other states with the following points:
weather
job opportunities
local community
accommodation


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Congrats!! From what I have read so far about Vic SS approval, they only send an email with the approval.
> 
> Good luck with the visa application.


Thanks...I also got the approval by email. Just curious at that time..After reading the whole letter, I now know that I have to attach the received letter to Visa application.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

garrycool said:


> hi
> I just mentioned the benefits of choosing Vic over other states with the following points:
> weather
> job opportunities
> ...


Thanks for that, appreciate it!


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got my WA SS. applied on 2/4/12 and got it today (2/17/12). Got to prepare for 176 filing


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I just got my WA SS. applied on 2/4/12 and got it today (2/17/12). Got to prepare for 176 filing


congrates!:juggle:


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Thanks for that, appreciate it!


Hi fabregas, can you tell me what's ur VIC reference number. I applied a week after and if we consider FIFO queue then I may estimate the time required for me


----------



## luckycharm (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Maddy and other expat members
My name is Emil.I have finished Master of Accounting (2years) in Curtin(WA) university three months before.(Nov 2011)
My details are as follows
Age - 26years (30 points)
IELTS - 7.5 each (10 points)
Australian Qualification - (15 points)
2 year Aus study - (5 points)
WA qualification - 0 years
Total points - 60
Current Visa - Student Visa
I will get 65 points if I get WA state sponsorship.
But I could not complete the online application because I dont have experience in past 2years.
I heard that I dont need experience as I am applying 6 months within course completion.
Could you please advise me on this mattter?
Would I be able to get State sponsorship WA?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

My points situation is given below:

Age- 15 points
English- 20 (Provided I get 8 in each module)
Employment- 15
Qualifications- 15
Total 65

I have a +ve ACS Assessment for Business Analyst. Regarding English, I have an 8 overall but not an 8 in each module (have got 7.5 in Writing) and hence have written the exam again and waiting for the Results. 

I am now thinking of applying for VIC SS. My question is, can I apply for SS even before I get an 8 in each module in IELTS (only after that I will get 65)? Will Victoria expect me to have 65 probable points even when I apply for SS? Without an 8, I will end up having only 55 and if I include SS, I will get only 60 probable points. So I have to wait for my results and hope for an 8 in each in order to get 65+.

Should I mandatorily wait for 8 in each in IELTS before I apply for SS? Is it possible that VIC will reject me as I won't be getting 65 at the time I apply for SS?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

bangalg said:


> My points situation is given below:
> 
> Age- 15 points
> English- 20 (Provided I get 8 in each module)
> ...


you got 8 already...right...no need to get 8 in all modules...thats what i think...but let others comment. reg the VIC SS...you can apply for regional sponsorship which fetches 10 points...if thats the case that you hv only 55. but i doubt...with 8 overall score...you shd claim 65. all the best


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Mmanjrekar- I think you are wrong on 2 counts:

(a) You need 8 in each module and it is not enough to get 8 overall to get the extra 10 points (Superior English).
(b) Also, regional sponsorship from VIC fetches 5 points only. So effectively, if I don't get 8 in each and get VIC SS, I am left with only 60 points

But mjc71 and stormgal have clarified that you don't need to have 65 points at the time of applying for SS. It is enough if you meet the VIC SS criteria of having 7 in IELTS (for 2611111). Also, I already have a +ve ACS assessment recognizing 8.5 years of Business Analyst experience. That should hopefully help.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
I was just noticing the turnaround times for VIC SS for Business Analyst applicants (2611111). There seems to be a big range of time within which responses are received. Some have got it in a week while others are awaiting even after a month. Any idea why so? Is it arbitrary or you think there could be solid reasons?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Mmanjrekar- I think you are wrong on 2 counts:
> 
> (a) You need 8 in each module and it is not enough to get 8 overall to get the extra 10 points (Superior English).
> (b) Also, regional sponsorship from VIC fetches 5 points only. So effectively, if I don't get 8 in each and get VIC SS, I am left with only 60 points
> ...


Oh ok....i was not aware of the 8 score rule. thanks for updating me. Go ahead with VIC SS and then see what the outcome is


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

got the approval ... thanks a lot for your best wishes...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!

whats ur skilled occupation....



jamil said:


> got the approval ... thanks a lot for your best wishes...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats ur skilled occupation....


ICT business analyst 261111.:juggle:whats yours? 
have you got your ss result?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi MADDY! 
I just want to know,can you give me any idea about how long does it take to reach the file to a case officer as well as to get the TRN no. after applying on DIAC,as WA SS give me 3 months validity to send the TRN no.?


----------



## Nad (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

i have a query. please suggest what should i do. 

i have a WA sponsorship approved and i applied for PR with on DIAC in October 2011. Case officer was assigned to me in November 2011. They required more documents which i submitted and since then i am waiting for their reply. 

meds not requested yet. 

now the thing is my husband (who is the secondary applicant) is getting an oppurtunity in Dubai and he wants to go there in the mean time on a residents visa. He wants to take us (me and my two kids) along. 
Our goal is to move to Australia once the visa is approved but while we wait and we don't know how long the waiting period would be, we thought instead of wasting time here we should move to Dubai and start working there.

what do you guys suggest

Should we do that and most importantly CAN WE?


----------



## Pervez.au (Jan 31, 2012)

jamil said:


> got the approval ... thanks a lot for your best wishes...


Congrats bro


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Nad said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i have a query. please suggest what should i do.
> 
> ...


Well first things first. You need to follow up with your CO on the progress on the application. unless you are from a high risk country it should not take so much time.

As far as going to Dubai is concerned there should not be an issue as long as you visit Australia and make the first entry to validate the PR before the deadline. You can then return to Western Australia anytime within the five years to settle permanently. On the plus side Dubai offers you an opportunity to make tax free money and boost savings. Will certainly help with settling in Australia.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

1.can anyone tell me that would I have to work in nominated occupation only( such as ICT BA,as I supposed to do full time job for 1 year between 2 years for applying PR? ) after arriving on WA under visa 475? 

or, I can do any full time job? 
Is there any job restrictions? 


2.In my state sponsorship agreement letter, it was mentioned as "You transfer around $35,000 into Western Australia for living costs and
domestic arrangements."Can you tell me anything about this regarding issue? would I have to transfer actually the fund or is it for only mentioning on the form? 

Will I have to face any verification on this fund before or after reaching there regarding this fund?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

jamil said:


> 1.can anyone tell me that would I have to work in nominated occupation only( such as ICT BA,as I supposed to do full time job for 1 year between 2 years for applying PR? ) after arriving on WA under visa 475?
> 
> or, I can do any full time job?
> Is there any job restrictions?
> ...


can u give me any link regarding these issues?


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Every one

I am new to this forum. I have applied for ACS assessment in ICT - Business Analyst category on 20th Feb 2012 and now the status is showing as "With Assessor". 

And i have registered for IELTS on 10th March 2012. Can i apply for Western Australia state sponsorship with out having ACS assessment and the IELTS score in hand? and do i have a chance to submit them at a later stage?

What is the recent processing times for the WA SS?


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

i have just applied for VIC SS(Developer Programmer) ... in few threads i have seen someone specifying "written statement"... what is "written statement" ? when do we upload it ? or do we receive any email to upload it ? is it specific to some applications?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

AllTime said:


> i have just applied for VIC SS(Developer Programmer) ... in few threads i have seen someone specifying "written statement"... what is "written statement" ? when do we upload it ? or do we receive any email to upload it ? is it specific to some applications?


I'm sorry, but personally I would not apply for VIC SS without the written statement. Not that you wont' get approved - but the problem is that a resume only tells the committee what you're capable of doing work-wise, but it doesn't say much about how the whole you will fit in with Victoria. Since Victoria is the "Ivy League" of States, there are literally thousands of applicants competing with you on your occupation and they are all talking about themselves in a written statement.

I think for them to see that you're really interested, you really should include a written statement - (sort of like a cross between a University essay and an employment cover letter). You attach the written statement as the first page of your resume so that they'll be forced to read it. (and make sure it's grammatically correct, cause it'll be a killer of apps!)


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

AllTime said:


> i have just applied for VIC SS(Developer Programmer) ... in few threads i have seen someone specifying "written statement"... what is "written statement" ? when do we upload it ? or do we receive any email to upload it ? is it specific to some applications?


well as stormgal pointed out it is not mandatory but will increase the chance of your approval if you submit a good one. When I applied I didn't upload but I mentioned that I know someone outside Victoria so they came back asking me to give a written statement on why I would like to stay in Vic when I have relatives living outside and what are my job prospects in Vic. I took few days to research and submit one. Later they approved my SS.


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> well as stormgal pointed out it is not mandatory but will increase the chance of your approval if you submit a good one. When I applied I didn't upload but I mentioned that I know someone outside Victoria so they came back asking me to give a written statement on why I would like to stay in Vic when I have relatives living outside and what are my job prospects in Vic. I took few days to research and submit one. Later they approved my SS.


what should i be doing now ... i have not mentioned any friends/relatives in n around Victoria ... so they are not going to come back asking for written statement... is there any chance of uploading it now .. or any ways to email them ...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

AllTime said:


> what should i be doing now ... i have not mentioned any friends/relatives in n around Victoria ... so they are not going to come back asking for written statement... is there any chance of uploading it now .. or any ways to email them ...


Well, if your application is incomplete - meaning you don't have your skills assessment done, then they'll come back and ask you for the skills assessment and for a written statement. But by that time, it's because they are leaning towards sponsoring you.

But... if your application is already complete, they may not ask you for anything if they're rejecting you - it'll be too late. 

Does the system allow you to upload more documents? (Like in DIACs site, where you can still continue to upload until you get a CO). Or is it too late to upload? I don't remember, it's been a while for me.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

From my experience filling up the form, the "Upload a Written essay / letter " option is ONLY activated if you mention that you have a friend/relative in australia. If you answer NO to that ( i think Q13b i forgot), the option is de-activated automatically. 

So what i understood from that is that Victoria only needs it according to what you answer to the online questions, since they integrated it into their system. 

If they STILL reject people even if it wasn't mentioned as required at the time of application, and their system auto-deactivating the upload letter/essay button, then that would be totally weird/unfair, as no where on their site they mention it as a requirement or even optional. Also on Victoria SS website, they clearly mention that if they ever need more documents they will provide enough time or whatever for us to respond.

You could've uploaded it as an "extra document" at the time, but i believe there is no way to send them documents unless they ask for it.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

For applying to state sponsorship, you will have to prove Positive Skill assessment result and IELTS result and updated CV.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

JBY said:


> From my experience filling up the form, the "Upload a Written essay / letter " option is ONLY activated if you mention that you have a friend/relative in australia. If you answer NO to that ( i think Q13b i forgot), the option is de-activated automatically.
> 
> So what i understood from that is that Victoria only needs it according to what you answer to the online questions, since they integrated it into their system.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to hear from anyone who has got VIC SS without submitting the written statement. I've not submitted any statement with my application.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

IS it true that 176 will not be affected by the new changes that are going to come post Jul 2012 ?


----------



## Nad (Apr 4, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Well first things first. You need to follow up with your CO on the progress on the application. unless you are from a high risk country it should not take so much time.
> 
> As far as going to Dubai is concerned there should not be an issue as long as you visit Australia and make the first entry to validate the PR before the deadline. You can then return to Western Australia anytime within the five years to settle permanently. On the plus side Dubai offers you an opportunity to make tax free money and boost savings. Will certainly help with settling in Australia.


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. 
I did check with my agent who checked with my CO and the answer was that, my application is going through routine check. Yes i am from a high risk country which means it can take a while. 

your reply was a great help and very informative.
thanks again.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

*State Sponsorship Received!!*

And 7 days dot to the application, we have received the state sponsorship from Western Australia !!!! 

Now to apply for the visa and hopefully it should not be a long process...

8 months of waiting and a couple of months more now to reach Perth!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

ram1885 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> I have already mailed NSW and SA. Currently the only option is NT.
> 
> ...


Hi Sriram,

Have u applied for NT state sponsorship? what is your status now?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Every one
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for ACS assessment in ICT - Business Analyst category on 20th Feb 2012 and now the status is showing as "With Assessor".
> 
> ...


No. you need to have ACS results and IELTS score to apply for WA SS.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

did anyone get any response from VIC SS on the final outcome yet, whoever applied in Jan, Feb 2012?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> did anyone get any response from VIC SS on the final outcome yet, whoever applied in Jan, Feb 2012?


i applied on 10th January 2012...got approval on 16th February 2012 but not applying 176 to VIC because I also got approval from NSW on the same day so applying for 176 NSW.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

fabregas said:


> i applied on 10th January 2012...got approval on 16th February 2012 but not applying 176 to VIC because I also got approval from NSW on the same day so applying for 176 NSW.


ok..you applying to NSW? wow....NSW approval was fast. congrats.
while applying for NSW SS, did you mention that you have already applied to other state for sponsorship?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> ok..you applying to NSW? wow....NSW approval was fast. congrats.
> while applying for NSW SS, did you mention that you have already applied to other state for sponsorship?


no....otherwise they would reject my application...


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

fabregas said:


> i applied on 10th January 2012...got approval on 16th February 2012 but not applying 176 to VIC because I also got approval from NSW on the same day so applying for 176 NSW.


by the way is ICT Business Analyst on the NSW state nomiation occupation list?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> by the way is ICT Business Analyst on the NSW state nomiation occupation list?


unfortunately not


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for your quick response man...and congrats and all the best for 176 process


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> thanks for your quick response man...and congrats and all the best for 176 process


any time buddy...and thanks...hoping that you would also get the approval..


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,
I applied to Vic on 23/11/2011 and got the approval on 17/01/2012


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

saback said:


> Hi,
> I applied to Vic on 23/11/2011 and got the approval on 17/01/2012


whats your occupation? ICT BA?


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes ICT BA
I applied at DIAC on 08/02/2012 and I got a CO on 21/02/2012 
I sent today the exams.



mmanjrekar said:


> whats your occupation? ICT BA?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

I've applied on 5-Feb for VIS SS (Systems Analyst), by looking at otherrs time line, it seems I may get it around mid of march.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

auzee_bujji said:


> I've applied on 5-Feb for VIS SS (Systems Analyst), by looking at otherrs time line, it seems I may get it around mid of march.


Hi auzee-bujji,
Doesn't it look like Nobody has Been receiving SS approval this month? Certainly I don't see any Ict approvals this month.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

did they ask any extra info like written statement?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi auzee-bujji,
> Doesn't it look like Nobody has Been receiving SS approval this month? Certainly I don't see any Ict approvals this month.


As stated by fabregas, he got VIC SS approval this month on 16th.



fabregas said:


> i applied on 10th January 2012...got approval on 16th February 2012 but not applying 176 to VIC because I also got approval from NSW on the same day so applying for 176 NSW.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

saydur said:


> As stated by fabregas, he got VIC SS approval this month on 16th.


yes i guess fabregas is the only one


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

xMarcusx said:


> If you have a TRN and based in the status you've given your application is properly lodged. If a case officer (co) has been allocated you'd normally see an update in the top section saying "email sent" with the date. This would go to your agent who then sends it onto you. This will be an email with a letter from the CO noting any further requirements or information they need.
> 
> Don't worry about the document checklist saying outstanding at this point if you haven't been allocated a CO it only updates once a CO has looked at you application.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a CO soon the timeline is usually a good indicator of the progress they are making. Normally I'd suggest getting your agent to email DIAC to enquire why your app has not been picked up.


once a CO have got all the information and documents that are required,then what is the timeline to get the visa?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes i guess fabregas is the only one


i am not the only one yaar...check them on PomsInOz Forum....there are at least two of them I know who got them...


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> I will add my time lines to start with.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261314
> Application Date: 23-01-2012
> ...


Hi coolsnake are you applying yourself or through some agent. And in which category have you applied?

Please share.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes i guess fabregas is the only one


Hi,

I see you online and hence thought to write to you, I m applying for PR, wondering if I shoudl apply myself or through agent. Since you are already in mid of process, i would like to know your views. Kindly help me in this. Kindly share your email id if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hi coolsnake are you applying yourself or through some agent. And in which category have you applied?
> 
> Please share.


Hi,
I have applied for State Sponsorship myself. Many on this forum feel that agents are not required at all as the Australian PR process is pretty straight forward with all the required information clearly posted on their website. And if you still have any questions, you can post your queries on this forum. I am sure someone will definitely answer those. If you still plan to go for an agent, make sure the agent is a MARA recognised one.

I have applied for skill code 261314 which is Software Tester.

Good Luck!!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for State Sponsorship myself. Many on this forum feel that agents are not required at all as the Australian PR process is pretty straight forward with all the required information clearly posted on their website. And if you still have any questions, you can post your queries on this forum. I am sure someone will definitely answer those. If you still plan to go for an agent, make sure the agent is a MARA recognised one.
> 
> I have applied for skill code 261314 which is Software Tester.
> ...


Thanks so much for your prompt response, really appreciate it. I have started new thread with my questions, kindly look at that and please reply. Thanks again.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps). 

Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


wow congrats. that was quick. can you share your SS Ref number (you can mask last 2 digits if required)? i have applied in mid Jan...but still waiting...same skill set as yours....and they asked for written statement (as i mentioned friend staying in sydney). anyways...i hope for the best...and congrats to you again


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


WOW!!! Congrats mbc71!!! that's really quick!!!


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261311
Application Date: 1st of Mar'2012
Acknowledgement Date: 
Additional info requested & date of request: 
Result:
Result Date:
Comments:

How can we track the status of our application on a daily basis. Or we only can wait for state to reply.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


When I first file my application online for 175, do I need to have IELTS result that time or we need IELTS results after ACS approval. Please suggest. Reason I am asking is that I see post by mbc71 that she is appearing for IELTS after SS approval.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

des4aus said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> Application Date: 1st of Mar'2012
> Acknowledgement Date:
> Additional info requested & date of request:
> ...


You cannot track it. The only available choice is to wait for them to reply with the result.

Good luck!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
New to the club...had applied for Vic SS in 3rd week of Jan thru an agent. Was asked to submit a statement and finally acknowledged on 29th Jan per agent. Job ICT BA. Have not heard at all after that...may be they filter / scan/ approve based on country quotas as well. Waiting for some update soon though...all the best to all


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

indian01 said:


> When I first file my application online for 175, do I need to have IELTS result that time or we need IELTS results after ACS approval. Please suggest. Reason I am asking is that I see post by mbc71 that she is appearing for IELTS after SS approval.


ACS and IELTS are independent of each other. It doesn't matter in which order you take them because ACS doesn't require IELTS score. But you need to have IELTS result in hand before you can apply for 175. 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> When I first file my application online for 175, do I need to have IELTS result that time or we need IELTS results after ACS approval. Please suggest. Reason I am asking is that I see post by mbc71 that she is appearing for IELTS after SS approval.


Thanks coolsnake.

@Indian01
1) For lodging 175 you definitely need IELTS result handy
2) First you need to understand ACS and State Sponsorship(SS) are two different things.
3) ACS does your skills assessment and you dont need IELTS for it
4) For lodging state sponsorship you dont need IELTS.
5) State sponsorship earns you extra visa points. If you are lucky enough and get sponsored by any state then you will apply for 176 visa which takes lesser time to process than 175 visa. For lodging 176 also you need IELTS result.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

des4aus said:


> Thanks coolsnake.
> 
> @Indian01
> 1) For lodging 175 you definitely need IELTS result handy
> ...


Thanks again coolsnake and des4us,

this whole process is so confusing, but I m trying to get hang of it.
Another big hurdle is this RPL. Trying to yet understand RPL process. God after exp of 15 years and Engineering degree from premier university also had to go through RPL didn't expected this. I hope anybody with same profile helps me.

Is there anyother source from where I can find out if RPL is necessary or not? I think if number of experience years should compensate for the degree in different stream, isn't it?

Thanks for your help so far, it indeed was too helpful. Looking for help for this RPL process now.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


Congrats MBC71!! Wow... That was quick. 

Good luck with the IELTS.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

des4aus said:


> Thanks coolsnake.
> 
> @Indian01
> 1) For lodging 175 you definitely need IELTS result handy
> ...


Hi Des4aus,
Just wanted to point out that almost all the states need IELTS score for SS.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kooki (Feb 29, 2012)

hi im new here.. i need ur advice i am interested to go to australia too.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kooki said:


> hi im new here.. i need ur advice i am interested to go to australia too.


Hello and welcome to the forum. Your question is very generic and one cant really answer that without understanding what exactly you need.

Please have a read of the sticky posts which the mods have created to understand the process and then you can post your questions here. Someone will definitely answer your queries. Below are a couple of posts which should help you start:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/2628-please-read-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html


Good luck!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

indian01 said:


> When I first file my application online for 175, do I need to have IELTS result that time or we need IELTS results after ACS approval. Please suggest. Reason I am asking is that I see post by mbc71 that she is appearing for IELTS after SS approval.


mbc71 had the required score in IELTS for SS before she applied for SS. She is appearing for IELTS again to increase her points in DIAC point test.



des4aus said:


> Thanks coolsnake.
> 
> @Indian01
> ....
> ...


For lodging vic state sponsorship dont need IELTS, but before getting state approval, you have to submit IELTS score.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

saydur said:


> For lodging vic state sponsorship dont need IELTS, but before getting state approval, you have to submit IELTS score.


sorry, my mistake...
u need IELTS score for vic SS application.


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


Hi mbc, Congratulations for SS approval. I am also going to apply for Vic SS. I have got my ACS positive and preparing for IELTS. can you please confirm whether you had IELTS score while applying for VIC SS or not ? if not then did they ask for it or not?

I am wondering If I can go ahead and apply without having IELTS score ready.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

amolpa said:


> Hi mbc, Congratulations for SS approval. I am also going to apply for Vic SS. I have got my ACS positive and preparing for IELTS. can you please confirm whether you had IELTS score while applying for VIC SS or not ? if not then did they ask for it or not?
> 
> I am wondering If I can go ahead and apply without having IELTS score ready.
> 
> ...


Hi Amol - yes, I had an IELTS score of L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9. You have to submit an IELTS score to show that you meet the minimum IELTS requirements for your occupation (for me, as ICT BA, the minimum requirement was 7 across the board).


----------



## amolpa (Dec 26, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Hi Amol - yes, I had an IELTS score of L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9. You have to submit an IELTS score to show that you meet the minimum IELTS requirements for your occupation (for me, as ICT BA, the minimum requirement was 7 across the board).


Hi Mbc, Many thanks for your swift response. I also do require 7 for ICT Tester occupation.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Just got my SS approval letter from Victoria! Applied 9 Feb, approved 29 Feb. They didn't ask me for anything other than an updated CV explaining any gaps in employment (didn't have any gaps).
> 
> Now to pass the IELTS... Need 8s or above, was just missing it in Writing, get 2nd set of results back this Friday.


Heartiest. Congratulations. Since I too am in the fray, it gives me hope! May i ask - Are you an erp specialist or are you a generalist BA. I fall in the latter category.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Heartiest. Congratulations. Since I too am in the fray, it gives me hope! May i ask - Are you an erp specialist or are you a generalist BA. I fall in the latter category.


Thanks, bangalg! Not sure what "erp" is, so will assume I'm a generalist. My experience is primarily with service management solutions, and application, data, and integration architecture.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Thanks, bangalg! Not sure what "erp" is, so will assume I'm a generalist. My experience is primarily with service management solutions, and application, data, and integration architecture.


Enterprise Resource Planning. Mainly applies to manufacturing industries which WA is full of. You mentioned elsewhere that you are Interested in WA as well. Hope you are not going to waste VIC SS


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Enterprise Resource Planning. Mainly applies to manufacturing industries which WA is full of. You mentioned elsewhere that you are Interested in WA as well. Hope you are not going to waste VIC SS


Hey bangalg, any idea of job opportunities for ICT business process analyst in WA? Especially in telecom? Have u done any research?


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmanjerekar- any update on SS? Seems Vic is taking it slower than expected


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Mmanjerekar- any update on SS? Seems Vic is taking it slower than expected


Yes buddy. Nothing yet. Just waiting. When did u apply? Pls update your signature


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,

My Status changed and I got, Form 80, Medical and PCC request on 23th Feb 2011. My Document checklist says “met” everywhere. We gave medicals on 25th feb and within 2 days my status changed to - 

“Health requirements finalised Message
Further medical results received Message Further medical results received Message 
Further medical results received Message 
HIV blood test received”

Not sure what does that mean?

Also, I have given the application for PCC and hopefully I shall get it in 10 days or so. Can anyone explain is there anyway my VISA can be rejected and where I stand today?

Thanks


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmanjerekar- Seems I do not have permission to edit the signature but I applied for BA - Vic SS in the 3rd week of Jan around (23rd Jan) via agent. Still waiting for the response...let's see how it goes. Else 175


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Mmanjerekar- Seems I do not have permission to edit the signature but I applied for BA - Vic SS in the 3rd week of Jan around (23rd Jan) via agent. Still waiting for the response...let's see how it goes. Else 175


Same case with me. Did they ask any extra doc from u? I submitted written statement and got ack on 1 feb. how long u plan to wait before going 175 and have u applied anywhere else


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Will wait for Vic response...as I don't want to rush. No other state as of now and I think my profile would be suitable only in Vic or NSW (no SS available). As long as BA are on the list, I will wait for Vic and if not apply for 175. They asked for a statement and acknowledged it on 31st Jan or 1st Feb.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

*victoria ss discrimination*

Hi guys i want to say that i can confirm that there seems to be discrimination in victoria ss based on your nationality. I have noticed people from western countries and Americans get SS very quickly while indians and asians and arabs get delayed for v long time. For example you noticed a senior B.A from usa who doesn't know what "ERP" means got SS v quickly. yet highly experienced indians and asian ppl waiting since god knows when did not receive reply or most of them rejected even with glowing cvs. 

I myself waiting since Jan no reply, my friend is south african from the western breed got accepted just last week he applied in Feb. Anyways this is not an angry post, i just thought i'll highlight this i have noticed in many forums exact same situation in regards to Victoria SS discrimination. 

WA & SA on the other hand don't seem to discriminate based on your race or nationality i came to this conclusion after lot of research and seeing people personal experience all over the internet and in real world


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Riza2012 said:


> Hi guys i want to say that i can confirm that there seems to be discrimination in victoria ss based on your nationality. I have noticed people from western countries and Americans get SS very quickly while indians and asians and arabs get delayed for v long time. For example you noticed a senior B.A from usa who doesn't know what "ERP" means got SS v quickly. yet highly experienced indians and asian ppl waiting since god knows when did not receive reply or most of them rejected even with glowing cvs.
> 
> I myself waiting since Jan no reply, my friend is south african from the western breed got accepted just last week he applied in Feb. Anyways this is not an angry post, i just thought i'll highlight this i have noticed in many forums exact same situation in regards to Victoria SS discrimination.
> 
> WA & SA on the other hand don't seem to discriminate based on your race or nationality i came to this conclusion after lot of research and seeing people personal experience all over the internet and in real world


I would agree, it seems there is discrimination. I do have 16 years experience, had a letter from my manager on company letterhead, work for a global company that has a presence in Australia, and also have a reference listed in my CV who is a senior manager in Australia. So I have a feeling all of those things helped me, as well. My ACS RPL was processed very quickly, too (I don't think they discriminate based on nationality). 

re: ERP, that's not my area of experience.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think it's discrimination...but based on number of application from a particular region. Given Indian and Asians have the most number of applications I think we should give some space to the assessors for their analysis. Let's not make this forum a place to criticize


----------



## kooki (Feb 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Your question is very generic and one cant really answer that without understanding what exactly you need.
> 
> Please have a read of the sticky posts which the mods have created to understand the process and then you can post your questions here. Someone will definitely answer your queries. Below are a couple of posts which should help you start:
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> Hi guys i want to say that i can confirm that there seems to be discrimination in victoria ss based on your nationality. I have noticed people from western countries and Americans get SS very quickly while indians and asians and arabs get delayed for v long time. For example you noticed a senior B.A from usa who doesn't know what "ERP" means got SS v quickly. yet highly experienced indians and asian ppl waiting since god knows when did not receive reply or most of them rejected even with glowing cvs.
> 
> I myself waiting since Jan no reply, my friend is south african from the western breed got accepted just last week he applied in Feb. Anyways this is not an angry post, i just thought i'll highlight this i have noticed in many forums exact same situation in regards to Victoria SS discrimination.
> 
> WA & SA on the other hand don't seem to discriminate based on your race or nationality i came to this conclusion after lot of research and seeing people personal experience all over the internet and in real world



Hi Riza2012,

We are free to express our opinion/observation, but we should not criticize others.
Hope you will get a positive result soon...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

It's been a week since I applied for VIC SS (ICT Business Analyst) but the various posts do not give me much hope (mbc71's case is, I think, an exception). I have seen instances where VIC SS simply says 'refused due to lack of demand' 3 months after applying. I am not applying for 175 (because of fear of my occupation going off SOL list in July) but waiting for VIC SS response so that I can quickly apply for 176. But I am slowly getting nervous. If I wait for VIC SS and after 3 monts I get a reject, then I will be left nowhere! Neither 175 nor 176. 

a.	Is it true that on the date I apply for 176, my Occupation must be on the Victoria Occupation List? So this means that I must hope and pray that this Occupation stays in currency for another 3 months or so

b.	I do know there are several 'Skill set' reports which point towards ICT Occupations being in demand and hence continuing to be retained in the new SOL. But if that were true, then why is it that QLD, NSW are no longer sponsoring ICT applications? I mean, roughly, what is bad for the States must be bad for the Nations...

c.	What does VIC really consider while deciding on SS applications? Why should they refuse because of 'lack of demand' when they very well have that occupation currently on their list? Do they have some kind of country-specific quotas?

I am really panicking and going for 175. VIC SS seems too uncertain...


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Bangalg- it's a simple question of your own gut feeling and priority. No one on this forum can give us the guarantee that ICT jobs will stay for a while or otherwise. Some people prefer to hedge the risk by applying 175 upfront and wait until SS is granted. This process for sure requires extra flow of money and resources. Again it is individual choice. 
3 months is the maximum time you have to wait. Consider a worst case scenario, where you application is refused, would you like to wait for another year for 175 process? (though the job can be delisted even tomorrow)
Also we are sure that rejections are not based on any individual nation but on number of applications from a particular country or region. Australia wants to keep its identity, culture and diversity...and would not be prudent to give grants to a particular nation only. Otherwise it will be a mini nation within the nation.
So put a logical chart for yourself (considering yes / no for all your priorities) and hopefully you will have a final answer.

Wish you all the very best!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

SSDK said:


> Bangalg- it's a simple question of your own gut feeling and priority. No one on this forum can give us the guarantee that ICT jobs will stay for a while or otherwise. Some people prefer to hedge the risk by applying 175 upfront and wait until SS is granted. This process for sure requires extra flow of money and resources. Again it is individual choice.
> 3 months is the maximum time you have to wait. Consider a worst case scenario, where you application is refused, would you like to wait for another year for 175 process? (though the job can be delisted even tomorrow)
> Also we are sure that rejections are not based on any individual nation but on number of applications from a particular country or region. Australia wants to keep its identity, culture and diversity...and would not be prudent to give grants to a particular nation only. Otherwise it will be a mini nation within the nation.
> So put a logical chart for yourself (considering yes / no for all your priorities) and hopefully you will have a final answer.
> ...


Wish you all the very best![/QUOTE]

Well put. I have to bite the bullet and take a call based on my desperation levels! Btw- it's certainly not me who is accusing VIC of discrimination. The only thing i said is that the timelines seem quite arbitrary and makes the whole process unpredictable.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in the same boat of waiting as you are...but situation may differ. Agree with what you called as "desperation level" which drives most of our introspective decisions! 
Timing also plays an important role (such as how many weeks left)...hoping some of us will get to hear something soon. Would definitely refrain from calling Vic process as a discrimination or biased processed bcoz it's a simple math of Ratio allocated for each region, required skill-set assessed by industry panel to support diversity and multi-cultural environment.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SSDK said:


> I am in the same boat of waiting as you are...but situation may differ. Agree with what you called as "desperation level" which drives most of our introspective decisions!
> Timing also plays an important role (such as how many weeks left)...hoping some of us will get to hear something soon. Would definitely refrain from calling Vic process as a discrimination or biased processed bcoz it's a simple math of Ratio allocated for each region, required skill-set assessed by industry panel to support diversity and multi-cultural environment.


i agree to SSDK...and even i am in same boat as you guys. just keeping fingers crossed, almost 8th week now. bangalg....i don't really feel that ICT occupations will be off list....since there is a great demand for these occupations...the occupation was flagged even in 2010, but still managed to be on SOL for 2011. so hope the same. and if you are really desperate you still have option to try 176 for WA or NT. it all depends how you want to take it further.

dont worry and all the best


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Applied for VIC SS yesterday.........
Fingers crossed....Wish me luck 
Hoping for the positive result....


----------



## shakti_singh17 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone reply please??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

bangalg said:


> b.	I do know there are several 'Skill set' reports which point towards ICT Occupations being in demand and hence continuing to be retained in the new SOL. But if that were true, then why is it that QLD, NSW are no longer sponsoring ICT applications? I mean, roughly, what is bad for the States must be bad for the Nations...



This is nothing to worry about - it can just mean that NSW has a quota for a certain number of visa's (given by DIAC) and the State doesn't want all of their visas to go to ICT people only. I think it's logical to have a quota for each occupation. But come next year, the occupations will open up again as they will start with a clean slate.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems no update for many today as well!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

has anyone contacted VIC to check their status (within 12 weeks) and if yes, what do they reply?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> has anyone contacted VIC to check their status (within 12 weeks) and if yes, what do they reply?


Isn't it better not to ask vic for status within 12 weeks as they clearly mentioned the following in the acknowledgment mail...

*"We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period"*


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

I got Reference number from VIC. SS-2012-005XX...Does any one know the significance of these reference numbers???


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

yes i know that. but i am sure there would be some people who when become impatient would have tried contacting VIC. hence just asking. By the way i am now starting to get impatient too


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> I got Reference number from VIC. SS-2012-005XX...Does any one know the significance of these reference numbers???


you applied just recently...right? i think it is a FIFO series. you are above 500th applicant in 2012. again this is what i feel...not sure though if this is true or not. i am in 1XX range (last 3 digits) and applied in Jan


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes..you are right....i applied yesterday.......your explanation might be correct....thanks.....lets hope for the best....
All the best for your result


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't think XXX1 - 5 has any relevance with the people in queue...the series may be more relevant to the job areas / or job code. If it were a queue...300+ people just applied in Feb and less than 200 until Jan....something missing with this logic


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Don't think XXX1 - 5 has any relevance with the people in queue...the series may be more relevant to the job areas / or job code. If it were a queue...300+ people just applied in Feb and less than 200 until Jan....something missing with this logic


hmmm....that may be true as well. what occupation do you guys have. i am an ICT Business Analyst


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

guys how are job opportunities in Perth (WA). i am assessed as ICT Business Analyst and satisfy all requirements for SS. actually i am more into Business Processes than IT. I mean i am a Business Process Analyst and all my exp is in Telecom domain. so what opportunities do i have there?


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

JBY said:


> I've Applied for Victoria SS on Feb 1st 2012 + Uploaded all required documents Online
> Acknowledgment letter Received from Victoria Government: 6th Feb 2012
> 
> Haven't heard anything from them since :juggle:



Hey JBY,

What was your IELTS score..how difficult is it to score 8 in each band..

cheers,
Rinkesh


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mmanjrekar said:


> guys how are job opportunities in Perth (WA). i am assessed as ICT Business Analyst and satisfy all requirements for SS. actually i am more into Business Processes than IT. I mean i am a Business Process Analyst and all my exp is in Telecom domain. so what opportunities do i have there?


Doesn't look like it is good for non- erp guys. That is why even I have not applied.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey JBY,
> 
> What was your IELTS score..how difficult is it to score 8 in each band..
> 
> ...


some 9 some 8.5, but writing i fell short and got 7.5 

honestly i barely studied just 2 days before the exam i did practice tests on books and cds. (cambridge ielts series), otherwise i could've probably scored 8 in writing.

I didn't bother to re-do the exam because thankfully i had enough points to qualify and didn't want to waste money on another ielts.

ielts is v easy no worries, 8 is very much achievable by anyone, you just need to practice and learn proper how the exam is conducted. like i said, the key is practice. i also recommend self learning rather than attending classes.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

JBY said:


> some 9 some 8.5, but writing i fell short and got 7.5
> 
> honestly i barely studied just a few days before did practice tests on books and cds. (cambridge ielts 7,8) .
> 
> ...



hey,
thanks for the motivation.
i have been doing the same..just completed 7 and i am scoring between 35-38 in every section.
what is the level of actual ielts exam compared to what is given in cambridge ielts.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hey,
> thanks for the motivation.
> i have been doing the same..just completed 7 and i am scoring between 35-38 in every section.
> what is the level of actual ielts exam compared to what is given in cambridge ielts.


the actual exam was pretty much exactly the same as the cambridge ielts books (7,8), just with different questions of course.

also checkout this book "Cambridge top-tips for IELTS" it has a CD with interactive exam + Speaking exam Video samples which i found great.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Vic SS is amazingly slow process!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi there buddy,

I am not sure if slow is correct, but I do know they seem to take a long time. However, please note that they talk of 12 weeks from the date they receive your documents.

Regards,
Patrick.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Agree, but hoping that Vic SS applications can also be handled speedily like ACS now a days...ACS also asks for 3 months but recently processing time is 2 weeks or so. 
Recently, there is no news on the Vic SS for people applied in Jan this year.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

by the way VIC has updated their status of occupation lists in demand....and thankfully ICT BA is still shown as GREEN (Available)


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a great news! Gives most of us some time and relief 
Mmanjereker you must be almost on the verge of waiting period


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

SSDK said:


> That's a great news! Gives most of us some time and relief
> Mmanjereker you must be almost on the verge of waiting period


yes man...daily the first thing i do in morning it to check if any email communication has come from them.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Maddy! 
I have applied for Visa on 27th Feb12.Has not allocated by CO yet. 
Is it possible to send medical and PCC before CO have asked me to do? 
Is it necessary to do? 
Thank u.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Any update on Vic SS?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Friends....

Today i received my ACS result. I mailed ACS assessment letter to VIC SS Email id quoting my Reference number. Just wanted to know if VIC acknowledges emails confirming that they have received ACS letter....Any one in similar situation before??


----------



## goswami_sm (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, they will send an acknowledgment confirming that your file has been updated with the skills assessment.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you Goswami......i used [email protected] mail id to inform them...Hope this is the correct id....


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

JBY said:


> the actual exam was pretty much exactly the same as the cambridge ielts books (7,8), just with different questions of course.
> 
> also checkout this book "Cambridge top-tips for IELTS" it has a CD with interactive exam + Speaking exam Video samples which i found great.


Hi JBY,
Is this the book that you are referring to Flipkart.com: Cambridge IELTS 8 1107695643: Book: Cambridge ESOL (9781107695641)

Thanks.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

saydur said:


> As stated by fabregas, he got VIC SS approval this month on 16th.


Can we apply to two states for State Sponsorship at the same time? If yes, then I believe it has to be paper application and not online, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Sandy,

I am also in the same boat. I also sent the ACS outcome to Vic State today replying back to the same email id which sent me the acknowledgement of my application.

Regards


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hi Friends....
> 
> Today i received my ACS result. I mailed ACS assessment letter to VIC SS Email id quoting my Reference number. Just wanted to know if VIC acknowledges emails confirming that they have received ACS letter....Any one in similar situation before??


yes atleast they ack'ed me back when I sent then written commitment doc to them that they have added it to my file but that is after 2 weeks of sending them


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Des4Aus....

Please post it here if you receive any response from them, i will also post if i get any response...

Thanks DreamAus for giving us a hope that we would be receiving an email from them. Wish you good luck for your Visa


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Can we apply to two states for State Sponsorship at the same time? If yes, then I believe it has to be paper application and not online, please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, you surely can apply to two states for SS at the same time. ut in your application don't mention that you have applied to another state for SS.

No, not paper based application. Both can be online application at the same time, no issue at all. You are applying to two different state (i.e. two different authority/body), there is no connection between these two.

N.B. may be you are confused hearing people applying for 175 by online and for 176 by paper app at the same time, but that is because both application is made to DIAC (one single authority). But the case for SS app is different.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes, you surely can apply to two states for SS at the same time. ut in your application don't mention that you have applied to another state for SS.
> 
> No, not paper based application. Both can be online application at the same time, no issue at all. You are applying to two different state (i.e. two different authority/body), there is no connection between these two.
> 
> N.B. may be you are confused hearing people applying for 175 by online and for 176 by paper app at the same time, but that is because both application is made to DIAC (one single authority). But the case for SS app is different.


Thanks saydur, for your prompt and detailed response. really appreciate it. Thanks for taking out the time and clarifying the confusion.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hi JBY,
> Is this the book that you are referring to Flipkart.com: Cambridge IELTS 8 1107695643: Book: Cambridge ESOL (9781107695641)
> 
> Thanks.


yes that is ielts 8 cambridge

and this is the other book that has dvd: Flipkart.com: Top Tips for IELTS General Training with CD-ROM 8175968060: Book: (9788175968066)


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

JBY said:


> yes that is ielts 8 cambridge
> 
> and this is the other book that has dvd: Flipkart.com: Top Tips for IELTS General Training with CD-ROM 8175968060: Book: (9788175968066)


Thanks JBY, the Top-Tip one is showing out-of-stock in flipkart, will have to check elsewhere if its available or not.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Please find my status below

ANZSCO Code:261314 (Software Tester)
Application Date:07-Mar-2012
Acknowledgement Date: Still Waiting
Additional info requested & date of request: Still Waiting
Result:Still Waiting
Result Date:Still Waiting
Comments: NA

Thanks
trajan


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

I applied for VIC sponsorship on Mar 9, 2012. I also sent courier for NSW sponsorship on the same day.
The wait begins!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

sraza said:


> I applied for VIC sponsorship on Mar 9, 2012. I also sent courier for NSW sponsorship on the same day.
> The wait begins!!


I read this thread but I guess I missed the part about written statement. I did provide a one page tabular summary of key facts and mentioned that my sister is an australian citizen and that she lives in melbourne. 

Looking at stormgal's record, I think its definitely worth providing written statement upfront. I regret not reading the forum thoroughly.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there anyone else other than me and Mmanjerekar from January batch waiting for the Vic SS response? Most of the Jan batch is in 6-9 week period and have not heard any response so far


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Is there anyone else other than me and Mmanjerekar from January batch waiting for the Vic SS response? Most of the Jan batch is in 6-9 week period and have not heard any response so far


I am around buddy. 

I have applied on Jan 23rd. Still waiting for the result. Hopefully the coming week will have some news for us. 

Good luck to all of us!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

guys just want to know one thing. Once you submit the SS application, does WA send an acknowledgement mail (with expected timelines) or directly you get the assessment results?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys...Any news....Seems to be a quiet day.....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Wellllll, my SS for VIC has expired, and Business Analyst is still on the list so no one can say that I've stolen a place . Same thing with SouthAustralia - that's long expired and Business analyst was on that list when it had expired. Soooo...
:focus:

Oh, and yes, I'm a bit sad by it, now I really have to hope that my occupation remains on the SOL. You know that DIAC usually comes out with a new SOL in April, so who knows what will transpire ...:confused2:


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

*visa application submitted!*

Submitted the 176 application online today....fingers crossed...another eight to ten weeks to go before we know!


----------



## dinaincontact (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Maddy,
I'm a Sub class 176 Visa (WA) holder, Got visa on Jan 30th 2012 (Still in India), I'm aware that we have to stay 2 years in WA in 176 VISA. Is that compulsory to stay for 2 years or can I move to other state after making my first entry to WA, since I got good scope in Sydney. 
Please clarify?

Dinesh.M


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

approx how long should it take after you recieve email from WA mentioning that application is being assessed.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

ozdreamz said:


> congrats man!
> 
> Looks like you got approval in a day.as well.
> 
> ...


Hey OZdreams..how much time it took for your result after you got email mentioning that application is being assessed? and what is the result?


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hey OZdreams..how much time it took for your result after you got email mentioning that application is being assessed? and what is the result?


it should take 4 to 5 workin days after being assessed.no worries


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems waiting time starts from the day of acknowledgement of all the documents requested for Vic SS. Did anyone hear on the status in last few days?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

SSDK said:


> Seems waiting time starts from the day of acknowledgement of all the documents requested for Vic SS. Did anyone hear on the status in last few days?


I just get the feeling it is futile waiting for VIC SS. We are simply left twiddling our fingers for 3 months only to get a reject - most often, that is. I don't want to miss the 175 bus waiting for VIC.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Today i received acknowledgement for my ACS Letter submission.....now the waiting game starts


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

same here sandy, i also got the acknowledgement mail today only.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys...

i have a doubt....some of us applied for VIC SS in the month of March and some are planning to apply...Based on VIC timelines it takes upto 12 weeks to get result..that means for march aplicants the result may come by the end of May or June first week and for other applicants who are yet to apply, it gets further delayed. So here my question is as per new rules from July 2012, 176 visa would also be selected by Skill Select...so what happens to the VIC SS applicants who receive their result in the month of June???


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dear all Victoria SS applicants

I have got the acknowledgement mail from VIC today

Thanks
trajan


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*HI*



SandyBR said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> i have a doubt....some of us applied for VIC SS in the month of March and some are planning to apply...Based on VIC timelines it takes upto 12 weeks to get result..that means for march aplicants the result may come by the end of May or June first week and for other applicants who are yet to apply, it gets further delayed. So here my question is as per new rules from July 2012, 176 visa would also be selected by Skill Select...so what happens to the VIC SS applicants who receive their result in the month of June???



As far as i know, one can lodge the EOI (skill select) under 176. and this will of high priority, as u have State SS. You you will the invitation to file for DIAC.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes it seems like Bangalg.... However, even if you start 175 now, it will be processed after July so there is always a risk associated to it. In any case all the decisions stand with individual situation and circumstances. Can't say that we will not get Vic SS for sure after 3 months.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*VIC SS reference number*

Hi all, 

I got an email from VIC with reference number today. I had applied on 9-Mar.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys any update from Vic for Jan applicants??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Guys any update from Vic for Jan applicants??


Nope. None from me. Still waiting for an update from Vic. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Friends....

Aamar got VIC SS positive result today, it took 7 weeks for him it seems...
Best of luck for those who are close to 7 weeks.

Aamar's post:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...skilled-state-sponsorship-application-24.html


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Good for Aamer...and happy to know that Vic guys are looking at some of us


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Btw, it would be also good to know that Aamer got his verdict in 7 weeks from the date of application or date of additional document acknowledgement from Vic? It plays an important role in the waiting period...


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> i have a doubt....some of us applied for VIC SS in the month of March and some are planning to apply...Based on VIC timelines it takes upto 12 weeks to get result..that means for march aplicants the result may come by the end of May or June first week and for other applicants who are yet to apply, it gets further delayed. So here my question is as per new rules from July 2012, 176 visa would also be selected by Skill Select...so what happens to the VIC SS applicants who receive their result in the month of June???


You might be too late my friend, i think maybe you should consider 175 Visa. But its up to you the decision. Because your result will come sometime in June latest, and what if DIAC stops accepting applications in June to prepare for new system skillselect. Like i said up to you.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Riza2012 said:


> You might be too late my friend, i think maybe you should consider 175 Visa. But its up to you the decision. Because your result will come sometime in June latest, and what if DIAC stops accepting applications in June to prepare for new system skillselect. Like i said up to you.


Oh ya....Even i am worried.....However my occupation is in SOL2, so i need to wait for VIC SS to get approved.....Wish me luck


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Oh ya....Even i am worried.....However my occupation is in SOL2, so i need to wait for VIC SS to get approved.....Wish me luck


From your signature I can see that you got your ACS result after you made your application to VIC. Just out of curiosity I wanted to know, are you waiting for vic to ask for your ACS result or you sent ACS result to Vic (if so, then how?).

As far as I know, if you don't submit ACS result at the time of application then they will ask for it and you can submit then. But before being asked by them there is no alternate way to submit any doc after making the application. Am I right?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> From your signature I can see that you got your ACS result after you made your application to VIC. Just out of curiosity I wanted to know, are you waiting for vic to ask for your ACS result or you sent ACS result to Vic (if so, then how?).
> 
> As far as I know, if you don't submit ACS result at the time of application then they will ask for it and you can submit then. But before being asked by them there is no alternate way to submit any doc after making the application. Am I right?


I don't think so saydur. suppose you forgot to add a doc which you felt is necessary then you can send it to the same ID, I am sure they will ack it.

for example, you got an offer from a company in Melbourne while your SS is under process, you should definitely intimate them so that chances of approval is very high.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

I second with Dreamaus...I sent to the same mail id from which i got acknowledgement of online application...after 1 week they replied that my ACS letter is added to my application...


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I don't think so saydur. suppose you forgot to add a doc which you felt is necessary then you can send it to the same ID, I am sure they will ack it.
> 
> for example, you got an offer from a company in Melbourne while your SS is under process, you should definitely intimate them so that chances of approval is very high.


that's good. thanks for the info.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

saydur said:


> that's good. thanks for the info.


Finally


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks to all on this forum who guided me


----------



## VinDBA (Mar 2, 2012)

Victoria SS approved today  Apply for 176 next and then Melbourne ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

VinDBA said:


> Victoria SS approved today  Apply for 176 next and then Melbourne ...


good to hear 2 approval news today. good luck to all other waiting brothers and friends.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

VinDBA said:


> Victoria SS approved today  Apply for 176 next and then Melbourne ...


Many congratulations!!!! Can you please share your Vic SS time lines?

All the very best for the 176 visa application.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Thanks to all on this forum who guided me


Congratulations buddy!!

Good luck with the visa application.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Thanks to all on this forum who guided me


great man. go ahead with 176 asap !


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Mmanjerekar...congrats...finally you got! Now the next batch of Jan awaited


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Finally


Congrats buddy!!! wish you all the best for your visa application.


----------



## VinDBA (Mar 2, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Many congratulations!!!! Can you please share your Vic SS time lines?
> 
> All the very best for the 176 visa application.


Applied first week Feb 2012 .... so took around 7 weeks to start to finish ...


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

For Manjerekar I think it was mid Jan...VinDBA, can you also please share the timeline?


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks and Congrats VinDBA, was it for ICT BA as well?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mmanjrekar said:


> Finally


congratulations mmanjrekar.
Going by these timelines I think I will get mine in may. But I have already applied for 175. Risky to wait that 
Long.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Finally


Congrats mmanjrekar....as soon as i read aamar's approval in another thread, i was expecting your approval as well...and it turned out to be true...Next is CoolSnake's turn....

All the best for the rest of the process guys


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

VinDBA said:


> Victoria SS approved today  Apply for 176 next and then Melbourne ...


Congratulations VinDBA


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

I think CoolSnake and mine are left from the Jan application...anyone else who had applied in Jan and still waiting for the response?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all for wishes and support.
Will require your guidance again for filing 176...cause the whole process i have done without an agent...and just using this forum for guidance.

Yes, i think the industry panel submitted their reports for most of Jan applicants yesterday,
so expect more results soon.

All the best for SSDK and Cool snake


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> good to hear 2 approval news today. good luck to all other waiting brothers and friends.


hey DreamAus..just want to know one thing. most of the docs required for 176 visa are same as what we submitted to ACS..right? is it fine i send the same docs that were attested in Aug/Sep 2011? also for IELTS/ACS results, do i require attestation? cause i submitted just a copy (without attestation) for ACS results and IELTS results for the VIC SS application and it was fine with them. also do i need to submit the functional english requirement for my spouse while filing the application or is it OK if i do it later.

PLEASE GUIDE


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

VIC has fastened the process a bit..Someone got it in 25 days it seems.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/102874-state-sponsership-victoria-3.html


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey DreamAus..just want to know one thing. most of the docs required for 176 visa are same as what we submitted to ACS..right? is it fine i send the same docs that were attested in Aug/Sep 2011? also for IELTS/ACS results, do i require attestation? cause i submitted just a copy (without attestation) for ACS results and IELTS results for the VIC SS application and it was fine with them. also do i need to submit the functional english requirement for my spouse while filing the application or is it OK if i do it later.
> 
> PLEASE GUIDE


First of all you don't need to attest anything when you upload to DIAC if you scanned them in color ( which I recommend because of no attestation head ache and soft copy with us is very useful sometimes)

I did so and all my docs are in 'Met' state which is a confirmation that it is OK.

Your wife's English you can do later as well when CO asks for it but better to front loading it. For that matter any proof you want to submit you have 28 days from application date.

Go thro the consolidated mark sheet of your wife...it may have Medium of Instruction mentioned in some corner in very small font...it was there in my wife's mark sheet and I found it when I was scanning it! so another head ache off my head!


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

There are few more from Jan batch who are waiting on the Vic response so it may not mean that Vic has speed up the process. Most of it depends on when Industry panel comes back with the confirmation and also what area of job you are associated with. Though most of us would wish to have the responses sooner than later


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

I received my Vic SS today... 



________________________________________________________________
ACS: Sep2011 | IELTS: Dec2011 | Vic SS applied: 28 Dec2011 | Vic SS granted: 22 March2012


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

hi

Can somebody guide on selecting "State or Territory Agency" while filing the online DIAC application for 176. My occupation is 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

garrycool said:


> I received my Vic SS today...


That's really cool!! Congrats mate!!


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

garrycool said:


> hi
> 
> Can somebody guide on selecting "State or Territory Agency" while filing the online DIAC application for 176. My occupation is 261313 (Software Engineer)


I guess VIC - Department of Innovation, Industry and Regional Development. Any other suggestions.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> I received my Vic SS today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I told you you might get it. enjoy


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Congrats*



garrycool said:


> I received my Vic SS today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations for the success :clap2:


----------



## vangogh (Feb 16, 2012)

*VIC SS granted*

Applied for VIC SS on 13th Feb and received it on 22nd March. Not bad at all!!! 
:clap2:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

vangogh said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 13th Feb and received it on 22nd March. Not bad at all!!!
> :clap2:


WOW!!! That's really fast buddy!!! Congrats!!
Please share your job code, years of experience, etc.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> I guess VIC - Department of Innovation, Industry and Regional Development. Any other suggestions.


I choose "VIC - Regional Development Victoria" and that doc is in Met state which means CO accepted it without any issues.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

yes even i am confused which one to select. right now i have selected "VIC - Department of Innovation, Industry and Regional Development" but if dreamaus says ""VIC - Regional Development Victoria" then it must be true. any one else has any comments who got grant?

please share


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes even i am confused which one to select. right now i have selected "VIC - Department of Innovation, Industry and Regional Development" but if dreamaus says ""VIC - Regional Development Victoria" then it must be true. any one else has any comments who got grant?
> 
> please share


see DIAC and VIC SS departments are not in sync so don't worry much about which one to choose. I just choose randomly which my gut feeling said...

I am atleast sure your visa will not be rejected on choosing wrong one!

so go ahead and apply...you guys have a lot of other important things to worry about just before applying visa and when the actual processing commences...

good luck guys.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> see DIAC and VIC SS departments are not in sync so don't worry much about which one to choose. I just choose randomly which my gut feeling said...
> 
> I am atleast sure your visa will not be rejected on choosing wrong one!
> 
> ...


thanks. what are those important things? please shed some light on that.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> thanks. what are those important things? please shed some light on that.


few things which I came across and needs caution are

1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc 
2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
3. PCC not for me but for few others.
4. Medicals as I don't live in city where ehealth is
5. Make sure you name doc as Applicant1_Evidence_of_Work_Offer_Letter.PDF and so on for relevant docs so CO's life is easy
6. English language ability for spouse. Luckily my wife's mark sheet had medium or instruction
7. Evidence of name change for my wife as she changed her name after marriage. was difficult to finalize on which docs need to be submitted
8. Very importantly moving parents if not migrating to 'other family members' section to stay away from medicals for them
9. I don't have birth certificate so was in great confusion whether CO will accept passport itself as evidence of date of birth but at last he agreed!
10. Do not forget to intimate Victoria of you TRN. All our passports where changed and had a son during this process so was unsure if Vic guys might ask me fill again a big form for change of information but at last just a mail to them was enough
11. Review the 176 app again and again to avoid sending correction later!
12. 3 weeks is max for CO allocation so get ready your PCC/Med before that to get visa sooner. 
13. Yet Form 80/1221 is not asked from me so still in confusion to ask CO or just give docs requested for and stay calm. Really a time consuming form to fill. Lots or details asked. I changed like 8 house in last 10 years and I have to get address of all of them.
14. One more thing is the eHealth center told me that at the time of applying visa itself we can choose a center where we will do medicals in case asked to do so. it will generate a mail to them and will give us a link to print a medical examination letter which will lists out what all need to be done. I am not sure on this but he said so...Just check it out if you got any option like this while applying....I missed to notice it.


Most of the things listed above a known to most of you guys just a summary again...


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
> ...


Thanks a lot. This will be of great help. Please help me with point 7 as my wife has also changed her name after marriage. What all proofs you had submitted against this?
I am also planning to apply for PCC in couple of days.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

vangogh said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 13th Feb and received it on 22nd March. Not bad at all!!!
> :clap2:


Congrats Vangogh!!! All the best for the 176 application. 

Can you please share your skill code?


----------



## raindrops (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,I'm already filling out the SA online application.I am confused on the Occupation field under Work Experience.There is already a job title there, and I don't know if i'll put my nominated occupation under the "Occupation field" or just the same with my job title.Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
> ...


Thanks dreamaus.
Will finish filing the 176 today...just at last step now of making the payment.

It is advisable to do PCC/ medicals even before CO allocated.

Other than that what is form 80 / 1221?

I am going to use your naming convention format for my doc upload.

Hope all goes well 

Thanks again


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
> ...


hey Dreamaus ...few more things:
1. why do u require employee payslips, tax slips, etc (As mentioned in point 2)
2. "I don't have birth certificate so was in great confusion whether CO will accept passport itself as evidence of date of birth but at last he agreed!"...what do you mean by AT LAST...did the CO raise a question
3. moving parents to other family members.....do we really require to mention parents and other relatives if they don't plan to migrate.....they may just visit sometime...and what advantage is it having this mentioned in the application?
4. any idea how long a PCC will take in India...cause i am in dubai right now and PCC here takes 3 days....any idea how can i get Indian PCC done for me and my wife sitting in dubai


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Thanks a lot. This will be of great help. Please help me with point 7 as my wife has also changed her name after marriage. What all proofs you had submitted against this?
> I am also planning to apply for PCC in couple of days.


1. Old passport if her name is shown in old format or a birth certificate or any other valid document you feel has her old name.
2. Your passport anyways you will attach to show that you have included your name and your family name in her initials. Including spouse name would be better
3. Marriage certificate which shows that you are married.
4. Her new passport with changed name
5. While attaching a doc for name change, give a brief description on how her name is changed to a new one. The description field of very single file has only few chars type able so make it brief and convey the info to the point.

ONE MORE VERY IMPORTANT THING IS PLEASE TAKE A COPY OF THE FILE LISTING PAGE GO MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE UPLOADED AND WHAT NOT. BECAUSE AFTER 60 FILES YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO VIEW THE FILES BUT IT JUST GIVES MESSAGE THAT YOU HAVE REACHED MAXIMUM AND CANNOT UPLOAD MORE. SO YOU WILL END UP WHERE YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE UPLOADED IF YOU HAVE BAD MEMORY!

SO WHEN YOU REACH CLOSE TO 60 FILES SAVE A COPY OF THAT PAGE. IT WILL BE OF GREAT HELP AS I HAVE SEEN FEW MEMBERS WEREN'T ABLE TO REMEMBER WHAT THEY HAVE UPLOADED.

Good Luck


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Thanks dreamaus.
> Will finish filing the 176 today...just at last step now of making the payment.
> 
> It is advisable to do PCC/ medicals even before CO allocated.
> ...


for 176 max waiting time for CO is 3 weeks. so better to do PCC and Meds before itself so you don't have to formally wait for CO to ask you.

Form 80 is personal particulars form and 1221 is additional personal particulars form. I am still not sure who has to fill what.

Naming convention I just invented and hope that if fine only thing is file names will be long but still very much readable.

Good Luck


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey Dreamaus ...few more things:
> 1. why do u require employee payslips, tax slips, etc (As mentioned in point 2)
> 2. "I don't have birth certificate so was in great confusion whether CO will accept passport itself as evidence of date of birth but at last he agreed!"...what do you mean by AT LAST...did the CO raise a question
> 3. moving parents to other family members.....do we really require to mention parents and other relatives if they don't plan to migrate.....they may just visit sometime...and what advantage is it having this mentioned in the application?
> 4. any idea how long a PCC will take in India...cause i am in dubai right now and PCC here takes 3 days....any idea how can i get Indian PCC done for me and my wife sitting in dubai


1. Most of forum members have told that CO has requested for all those doc for overseas work experience. I had them all so uploaded it and no question was asked on that front. Straight to Met state!

2. Actually I was in confusion whether he will accept or not and moreover few members have scared me that he will not accept anything else other that bc. but he agreed with passport itself. But it depends on CO I think. YOu might have last minute surprise...

3. Man ...you have to mention your parents, brothers, sister etc etc. They will ask all details about them. Yes, you have to mention then in other family members if they don't intent to migrate with you now or even later. If you mention parents as non-migrating dependents, they will undergo PCC and Meds but will not be granted visa but in future if they want to come over there permanently process will be easy as they have already been mentioned in your app. But I don't have any more info other than this about their name inclusion.

4. PCC if there is no address change in your passport or reissue and police verification done very recently jsut on the spot they will approve. If not it might take few weeks to 2 months also. No idea about overseas PCC ...just contact Indian high commission over there or ask any other member who did it already

Good luck


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

garrycool said:


> thanks. what are those important things? please shed some light on that.


garrycool, I am getting replies for my VIC SS application from _Victorian Government’s *Skilled and Business Migration Program*_. You should check the replies you got for your applications.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

My Victoria State Sponsorship timeline:

ACS (261313) : 9 March 2012
Victoria SS : 16 March 2012
VIC SS Ack : 19 March 2012
VIC SS Commitment Statement : 20 March 2012
VIC SS Updated Application Ack: 23 March 2012


----------



## poddersfunky (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi there I wonder if anyone can help me. I want to travel to Australia and work for as long as possible. I am a 33 year old woman and I have been separated for 8 months and now I'm at a crossroads in my life and want to get away from here. I am planning on coming in Sep am I realistic in doing this? I have various office and sales roles experience.


----------



## ravinder608 (Mar 10, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Enterprise Resource Planning. Mainly applies to manufacturing industries which WA is full of. You mentioned elsewhere that you are Interested in WA as well. Hope you are not going to waste VIC SS


Hi, i heard in one of y thread reply post that you applied for 175 while i understand you tried for 176 for ICT BA in Victoria. What happened to your application? I am in exactly similar situation and thinking what to do - 175 vs 176. 

I am in a fix. Is it worth waiting for VIC SS? From this thread, i am not so hopeful.

Kindly respond.


----------



## dunnmat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey. 

Haven't got all the info to hand but our 176 was processed in less than 4 weeks from application for VIC. Got it through 2 weeks ago. We had front loaded with our medicals and police checks as needed to get visa ASAP. 

I hope this encourages some people!,

Matt


----------



## dunnmat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey. 

We got our 176 through after less than 4 weeks. Got it 2 weeks ago. We front loaded and did medicals and police checks but don't think this made a difference. 

Hope this gives some people hope!

Matt


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ravinder608 said:


> Hi, i heard in one of y thread reply post that you applied for 175 while i understand you tried for 176 for ICT BA in Victoria. What happened to your application? I am in exactly similar situation and thinking what to do - 175 vs 176.
> 
> I am in a fix. Is it worth waiting for VIC SS? From this thread, i am not so hopeful.
> 
> Kindly respond.


Depends when did you apply for Victoria SS ? If you applied this week for example it might be a little late . Unless of course Victoria speeds up. If you are well qualified for 175 Visa then you might want to consider, but decision is up to you.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

*Help in Northern territory*

Hi,

my ACS been done and I am planning to go for sub class 176 visa. i would like to know about the job opportunities in NORTHERN TERRITORY. in the field of softwear eng. ( JAVA DEVELOPER ) and for my spouce in AVIATION FIELD ( Airport Jobs ).

i would also like to know that after staying for 02 years and working for 01 year in N.T. state can i apply for PR directly without doing whole process for point system?

hows the overall experience of people in N.T.?

PLS,PLS, HELP ME IN MAKING A DECISION.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

CoolSnake....any update on Vic SS?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ravinder608 said:


> Hi, i heard in one of y thread reply post that you applied for 175 while i understand you tried for 176 for ICT BA in Victoria. What happened to your application? I am in exactly similar situation and thinking what to do - 175 vs 176.
> 
> I am in a fix. Is it worth waiting for VIC SS? From this thread, i am not so hopeful.
> 
> Kindly respond.


Think it's a tough call. Victoria may take upto 3 months which means May. It is also possible diac may have a moratorium on applications in May-June. Did not want to risk it. Not sure what I will do if I get my VIC SS as well!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> CoolSnake....any update on Vic SS?


No buddy... Still waiting. 

How about you? Have you heard anything?


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

No...still waiting...seems we are in the lucky few where Vic takes more time ))


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Stoneman said:


> Thanks thought I had messed up, now the waiting begins


Hi stoneman we are in Adelaide 6 mths now on a 176 visa and my hubby DID have to send his payslips to DIAC...nothing to do with state sponsership but when we lodged the actual visa application he had to send pay slips.Im sure once you have a CO they will request them if nessesary....good luck with your application hopefully it wont take long!!!.....


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dunnmat said:


> Hey.
> 
> Haven't got all the info to hand but our 176 was processed in less than 4 weeks from application for VIC. Got it through 2 weeks ago. We had front loaded with our medicals and police checks as needed to get visa ASAP.
> 
> ...


wow congrats dunnmat. its really fast. can you update your signature and who was your CO?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dunnmat said:


> Hey.
> 
> Haven't got all the info to hand but our 176 was processed in less than 4 weeks from application for VIC. Got it through 2 weeks ago. We had front loaded with our medicals and police checks as needed to get visa ASAP.
> 
> ...


wow congrats dunnmat. its really fast. can you update your signature and who was your CO?


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Just an update - Victoria state website down time

6pm - 11pm Wednesday 28 March(AEDST) - website and application forms unavailable
Friday 30 March (AEDST) - forms, including application forms, unavailable
Monday 2 April (AEST) - forms, including application forms, unavailable.

Technical upgrades may affect website and application forms - Live in Victoria

Regards


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
> ...


Hey dreamaus...just some quick questions:
I have gone ahead and applied 176 online and uploaded most of the docs. the worst part is that there seems to be no option to do any changes once u upload it even if with mistakes 

thanks for your comments so far.

Just want to know how one comes to know whether the doc requirements met and when a CO is allocated? is there any link?
I got VIC mail yest that they sent 1100 form too.

now i hv started to apply PCC / meds.

let me know.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best way to find out about the job opportunities in your field is by looking on Seek. Most employers and agents advertise there, so that will give you an idea of how the market is doing in your particular field.

All GSM PR visas are assessed through the points system, so you will have to meet the requirements if you want a visa. Ultimately, even if there were no points system being used, you would still need to meet the same criteria against which points are being awarded. Other option would be to find an employer willing to sponsor you but most employers would expect you to work for them for at least 2 years before they will even consider such a commitment. 

Ultimately, only you can make that decision. No one can tell you where to move to or guarantee that you will be happy. 

Wherever you move, you have to do the initial research and find out for yourself whether it is for you. Members of the forum can share their experiences but there is no guarantee that you will experience the same thing. I think that if you move somewhere with an open mind, then you can make it work but again that depends on entirely on how realistic your expectations are.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hey dreamaus...just some quick questions:
> I have gone ahead and applied 176 online and uploaded most of the docs. the worst part is that there seems to be no option to do any changes once u upload it even if with mistakes
> 
> thanks for your comments so far.
> ...


oh yes you cannot view or delete an attachment once uploaded. but you can send you update or any additional doc to your CO once allocated. if it is very important one you can send to that gsm mail id with all your case details. they will attach it to your application. id is in other thread will let you know if i find it.

In your eVisa status page you will see "Application Being Processed Further" which means you have a CO and they will update "email sent to you" with a date against it to let you know that CO contact you.

In the document checklist page, you will see the message 'Met' which means CO is happy with that doc and if it is 'Requested' he will send you a mail with 4 attachments on what is needed from which applicant.

Get ready with PCC and Meds. they are time consuming..

Mine, wife and kids medical is done today...just came back from diagnostic center.
The procedure is like this.
1. Report to the reception.
2. He will take photograph of all applicants.
3. Advised me already to bring following docs.
3 passport size photo of all of us
26EH and 160 EH for myself and wife and only 26EH for kid as he is 3 months 
old. 
Original passport of all of us. 
Vaccination schedule of kid
Copy of CO request letter, eVisa status page, passport xerox
4. One of panel doctor will exam you physically and get to know from you about your past medical history.
5. Once discussion done for all applicants, sign before doctor
6. Give blood and urine sample for further analysis
7. Take X-ray, check height and weight
8. Pay bill and done
9. They will upload it in 2 days it seems.

It is always better to contact the diagnostic center 1 week before itself and ask about the formalities. Give your TRN number and check if all applicant details are listed. He said for few cases it will not list and they cannot do eHealth for them. We have to contact CO and let him know this. He will do something so that the diagnostic center can see all applicants online.

Hope mine will come positive. Wish me luck and good luck to you all


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

get2gauri said:


> Hi,
> 
> my ACS been done and I am planning to go for sub class 176 visa. i would like to know about the job opportunities in NORTHERN TERRITORY. in the field of softwear eng. ( JAVA DEVELOPER ) and for my spouce in AVIATION FIELD ( Airport Jobs ).
> 
> ...


Hi

Darwin – NT is land of opportunity, however IT opportunities might be low due to its limited business volume. Most of the IT projects running here are handled by the companies operating from Perth, Brisbane and Sydney.

Engineering and other support services market is very good. The best thing you can do is find someone who is working in IT in Darwin through social networking sites.

Darwin is truly multicultural, Asian friendly weather, very close to Asia and Bali
Good Luck


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh yes you cannot view or delete an attachment once uploaded. but you can send you update or any additional doc to your CO once allocated. if it is very important one you can send to that gsm mail id with all your case details. they will attach it to your application. id is in other thread will let you know if i find it.
> 
> In your eVisa status page you will see "Application Being Processed Further" which means you have a CO and they will update "email sent to you" with a date against it to let you know that CO contact you.
> 
> ...


hi

I was just uploading the documents online and found a form "Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information ", a pdf appearing under the co-applicant documents group. Should I fill the details in pdf itself and attach it along with other documents? please help.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey garrycool...even i saw this form. i guess most of the information we have already filled while filing the form. need to understand from the forum is if this is required again...and why is it under partner's details?..guys please let us know


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey garrycool...even i saw this form. i guess most of the information we have already filled while filing the form. need to understand from the forum is if this is required again...and why is it under partner's details?..guys please let us know


for me it didn't appear. Form - 80 is for primary and 1221 is for secondary is what my judgement is.

if it is there download the pdf and fill it. it will have some details filled in already with TRN number and few other details appearing on the footer of that doc


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope I will soon get mine as I applied in January.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> for me it didn't appear. Form - 80 is for primary and 1221 is for secondary is what my judgement is.
> 
> if it is there download the pdf and fill it. it will have some details filled in already with TRN number and few other details appearing on the footer of that doc


No, it is just a blank pdf file. Also I was just amazed there is no document proof asked for Work experience under the primary applicant. mmanjrekar have u also got the same?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

:focus:

Good luck guys, applied for VIC SS on Tuesday, still waiting for a reference number/ack email


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> No, it is just a blank pdf file. Also I was just amazed there is no document proof asked for Work experience under the primary applicant. mmanjrekar have u also got the same?


even I didn't had work experience. but I think there was some category like Evidence of overseas work experience. I uploaded all my docs under that, it is a very important document and even I am not sure how do they miss it


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> even I didn't had work experience. but I think there was some category like Evidence of overseas work experience. I uploaded all my docs under that, it is a very important document and even I am not sure how do they miss it


Yes even i also uploaded it under the same category. Also, can u please help me in locating the category where I need to upload the PCC. I could not fond any in the list.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Yes even i also uploaded it under the same category. Also, can u please help me in locating the category where I need to upload the PCC. I could not fond any in the list.


Upload under "Overseas penal clearance certificate" section


----------



## Chetendra (Mar 6, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 262111(Database Admin)
Application Date: 22 Dec 2011
Acknowledgement Date: 22 Dec 2011
Result: + Ve
Result Date: 16th Feb 2012


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Dreamaus , help me filling form 1221. Firstly it's shown under spouse name but I assume it should be filled by primary applicant? again Q1 talks about migrant visa or permanent residency? What should be checked? Q19,20,21 talk about address, contact nos in Australia where u intend to stay. What is to be filled there asi don't have anyone there? Also what is form 80? It's not mentioned in my documentation checklist. Please help


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Dreamaus , help me filling form 1221. Firstly it's shown under spouse name but I assume it should be filled by primary applicant? again Q1 talks about migrant visa or permanent residency? What should be checked? Q19,20,21 talk about address, contact nos in Australia where u intend to stay. What is to be filled there asi don't have anyone there? Also what is form 80? It's not mentioned in my documentation checklist. Please help


Buddy, I have my checklist without both those documents. So, I cannot be of much help to you.

When I searched thro this forum go to know that Form-80 is for primary and 1221 is for secondary applicant. Not 100% sure on this so check it out with someone else.

for Q1, it is permanent residency.
For question to whom answer is not known I was planning to fill NA. Is anything given in the instruction on how to do this? I also have to re read again.

If any doc is not mentioned it is their fault and not yours. Keep calm and supply whatever they have asked you for. Rest they will take care. That is how I have planned to do.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Buddy, I have my checklist without both those documents. So, I cannot be of much help to you.
> 
> When I searched thro this forum go to know that Form-80 is for primary and 1221 is for secondary applicant. Not 100% sure on this so check it out with someone else.
> 
> ...


hmmm...well...so you mean because that form 1221 is under secondary applicant...she should fill it? it has some details mentioned about 'Your Partner details' and in this case she has to fill my details...right? as there is no mention of form 80...i will keep quiet...as you suggested


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hmmm...well...so you mean because that form 1221 is under secondary applicant...she should fill it? it has some details mentioned about 'Your Partner details' and in this case she has to fill my details...right? as there is no mention of form 80...i will keep quiet...as you suggested


yes buddy. just keep quiet and do what was asked by them. who knows you might get grant without them as well.

yes her partner is you so fill in your details. any mistakes they find I hope they will contact you


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey DreamAus...you didn't mention what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"

as mentioned, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.

Others....please help as well.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hey DreamAus...you didn't mention what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
> 
> as mentioned, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.
> ...


I have no answer...sorry. I haven't filled it yet so pls ask others.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey Garrycool...do you have this doc 1221 under your checklist. Let me know how you filling it


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks EE India.

Can you please share your email id.
I would like to know job consultants in northern territory or any city NT for software developer jobs. I need to send screen shots of jobs available in NT in my field.
If you can provide me with that..It will of of great help..

One more thing For filling up NT commitment letter they need research about NT. Can u please help me with that if you can give ur own inputs...

Thanks


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Darwin is a lovely place to be but the bad news is not much of IT opportunities out there. Maybe coz of low population and less work.
I think you should try in Sydney, Perth or Melbourne.

Hiya EE India how you doing?
It’s been long time since I msg you. I did move to Darwin in Nov 2010 but I had to come back to UK so I was there only for 3 months.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Kingrulzuk.. for ur reply..
But I would be applying for NT State Sponsorship 176.
So I need info for NT only.. 

Once again for ur inputs ..


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey Garrycool...do you have this doc 1221 under your checklist. Let me know how you filling it


Yes, i have this document.. bt i searched through forums and found people suggesting to leave it... if required CO will ask and we can maybe then provide it...
regarding aus address... somebody wrote in the forum to leave it blank as it is not available... plz let me knw your thoughts abt it...


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys any update on Vic SS?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

good luck yaar


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Guys any update on Vic SS?


Nope.... None yet. Still waiting.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah same here...Coolsnake, have you applied for 175?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Yeah same here...Coolsnake, have you applied for 175?


No, I haven't. My skill code is on SOL 2 & 175 is not an option for me. So have to wait. How about you?


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

I have not considered 175 as of now....not in rush. I am from BA profile and hoping to get this sorted within this Year. Also, it makes sense to wait for few more weeks since we are already in 9-10th week of the process. So let's hope for the best


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

I submitted my application to VIC last week Tuesday (27 March) and have still not received an email acknowledgement with a reference number :confused2:


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

br34k said:


> I submitted my application to VIC last week Tuesday (27 March) and have still not received an email acknowledgement with a reference number :confused2:


Not to worry. You should get the acknowledgement email in the next two days. 

Good luck!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

[QUOTE
Hiya EE India how you doing?
It’s been long time since I msg you. I did move to Darwin in Nov 2010 but I had to come back to UK so I was there only for 3 months.[/QUOTE]

Sorry mate, I missed you here

We could have had a meeting on Deck chair!

When you are coming back ?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

get2gauri said:


> Thanks EE India.
> 
> Can you please share your email id.
> I would like to know job consultants in northern territory or any city NT for software developer jobs. I need to send screen shots of jobs available in NT in my field.
> ...


Hi

My email is on ur PM


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks EE - India..


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

I have submitted the application for the SS on Mar 28th and I didnt hear anything from them since then.

Is there anything to worry?
Do we have to send the documents by courier?
Is there something serious to worry about this timeline as this is quite opposite to what we generally hear in the forum?
Is there anyway to find out the status?
Does the email which is received mentions the result?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Received my VIC SS Approval today, it took exact 8 weeks 5-Feb to 4-April. Now this brings great dialama whether to start apply for 176 or to go with the already applied 175. I'm inclined towards filing 176 (though waste of 3K more)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

br34k said:


> I submitted my application to VIC last week Tuesday (27 March) and have still not received an email acknowledgement with a reference number :confused2:


Hi br34k,

I had applied on 26th March and still no acknowledgement mail. But when I called them, they confirmed that they have received my application and provided me the reference number on phone. I am not sure what happened to my acknowledgement mail though


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi br34k,
> 
> I had applied on 26th March and still no acknowledgement mail. But when I called them, they confirmed that they have received my application and provided me the reference number on phone. I am not sure what happened to my acknowledgement mail though


Correction- I received my acknowledgement 15 mins back. You should also get ackn. either today or tomm.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dont worry...result comes within a week or 2. though you will get acknowledgement in 3-4 days


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Have the GRANT today... 
thank u all of u for supportin me through all the journey.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Received my application acknowledgement today as well  took a while but at least we received it lol


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

jamil said:


> Have the GRANT today...
> thank u all of u for supportin me through all the journey.


Congratulations Jamil! all the best!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Received my VIC SS Approval today, it took exact 8 weeks 5-Feb to 4-April. Now this brings great dialama whether to start apply for 176 or to go with the already applied 175. I'm inclined towards filing 176 (though waste of 3K more)


Great news!!!


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats jamil,

so when r u moving to WA




jamil said:


> Have the GRANT today...
> thank u all of u for supportin me through all the journey.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> Congrats jamil,
> 
> so when r u moving to WA


Thank u all.Have not decided yet.Lets hope for the best.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Received my VIC SS Approval today, it took exact 8 weeks 5-Feb to 4-April. Now this brings great dialama whether to start apply for 176 or to go with the already applied 175. I'm inclined towards filing 176 (though waste of 3K more)


hey congrats


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I applied for mine on 9th february and received the acknowledgement same day. Today I received an email from them saying - in part:

"Our records show that we do not have a personal contact email address for you and request that you provide these details. The email address must be a personal address and cannot be related to work or study.

We are unable to process the application until this information is received. If we do not hear from you within one week the file will be closed."

I have since replied and indicated that the email they have used is indeed my personal one. I hope they will get back to me soonest especially now that they have already closed until Tuesday 10th.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 
> ...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

patopking said:


> I applied for mine on 9th february and received the acknowledgement same day. Today I received an email from them saying - in part:
> 
> "Our records show that we do not have a personal contact email address for you and request that you provide these details. The email address must be a personal address and cannot be related to work or study.
> 
> ...


hmmm...tht's strange. what's the big issue with email address...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I found it strange also. They had another statement "Note that the personal email address is used to communicate with you during your sponsorship commitment, should your nomination be successful."


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

Where r u these days, no post from you,
when u r moving....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> dreamaus said:
> 
> 
> > few things which I came across and needs caution are
> ...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> mimran said:
> 
> 
> > I merged relevant documents only. In your case a birth certificate is a mandatory doc for every applicant. so my opinion is to upload separately with different file names. did u exceed 60 docs already?
> ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> dreamaus said:
> 
> 
> > No I think 60 docs are enough. I will manage it well within the limit. I think initially it should be done within 45 documents, just in case if the CO asks for more documents you have a good limit left to upload the additional documents. What you say ?
> ...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Received my VIC SS Approval today, it took exact 8 weeks 5-Feb to 4-April. Now this brings great dialama whether to start apply for 176 or to go with the already applied 175. I'm inclined towards filing 176 (though waste of 3K more)


Cool... Congratulations!! 8 weeks isn't bad.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Where r u these days, no post from you,
> when u r moving....


I have moved to Perth in March... Sorry for not posting that frequently.....Work keeps me busy... But will try my best..

Cheers!!


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> I have moved to Perth in March... Sorry for not posting that frequently.....Work keeps me busy... But will try my best..
> 
> Cheers!!


thats great! you should write about your experience of moving to Perth one of these days... I know we will be very interested in knowing how it went in terms of acco, jobs et al


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Received my Vic SS Approval yesterday. 

ANZSCO Code: 261312
Application Date: 22nd Jan 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 22nd Feb 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: --
Result: 5th April 2012
Comments: Received SS Approval after almost 10 weeks.
_
Thanks for everyone's good advises_

Regards,
Chaitanya


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> Hey Guys,
> Received my Vic SS Approval yesterday.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> ...


Congrats Chaitanya!! :clap2:

I also applied on the same day. Hoping for a result in the next few days. Fingers crossed.... :confused2:


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Congrats Chaitanya!! :clap2:
> 
> I also applied on the same day. Hoping for a result in the next few days. Fingers crossed.... :confused2:


Now on an average, everyone is receiving Vic SS somewhere between 10 to 12 weeks. U too will get it soon.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chaitanya said:


> Hey Guys,
> Received my Vic SS Approval yesterday.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> ...


Congrats!!! Wish you all the best for your 176 application.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,
what happened is CO assigned ?




mmanjrekar said:


> Hey OZdreams..how much time it took for your result after you got email mentioning that application is being assessed? and what is the result?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Chaitanya


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

@ coolsnake and SSDK,

Any update guys? I think you are in twelfth week now.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> @ coolsnake and SSDK,
> 
> Any update guys? I think you are in twelfth week now.


Nope, I haven't heard anything from them yet. Wonder, whats taking them this long. 

Yes, I am in my twelfth week. Hoping for some updates this week.... :ranger:

Just wondering if the estimated twelve weeks start from the date of application or date of acknowledgement. Any guesses, anybody?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the application for the SS on Mar 28th and I didnt hear anything from them since then.
> 
> ...


Still no response from the WA.. I have nothing except the reference which was generated at the time of the application. 

Anyway that I can ask for the status ..?? I am feeling really agitated..!! 

Please help.. 

~K****ij


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Still no response from the WA.. I have nothing except the reference which was generated at the time of the application.
> 
> Anyway that I can ask for the status ..?? I am feeling really agitated..!!
> 
> ...


When did u apply? I got a reply from them in 3 days. They may have closed for good Friday n Easter last week. Hence the delay probably. Try to contact them on +61 8 9224 6593.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

pranar1 said:


> When did u apply? I got a reply from them in 3 days. They may have closed for good Friday n Easter last week. Hence the delay probably. Try to contact them on +61 8 9224 6593.


Hi

I applied on Mar 28th.
Congrats on ur reply in 3 days .. When did you apply? 

Regards
K****ij


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Perhaps you may want to call them... I spoke to them this morning and they confirmed that I have been granted sponsorship although the email he said has been sent, I have not received it yet but now will start my online visa application.

Once again, thank you to all my friends here for great help. I cannot thank you enough and I hope to also help others.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

Can people please post their WA SS application/acknowledgement timelines.
Especially those who applied for it in the last 2 weeks..

Date Applied:
Other documents asked:
Date of acknowledgement:

Regards
K****ij


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

patopking said:


> Perhaps you may want to call them... I spoke to them this morning and they confirmed that I have been granted sponsorship although the email he said has been sent, I have not received it yet but now will start my online visa application.
> 
> Once again, thank you to all my friends here for great help. I cannot thank you enough and I hope to also help others.


Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate it...

Congrats on your SS approval & all the very best for the 176.


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

I got approval in 10 working days


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey coolsnake....dont worry you shd expect it this week. i hv not seen cases (atleast this year) that VIC has missed their 12 week deadline. so just wait for this week, else trying calling as suggested by patopking next week. All the best man


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey dreamaus....u still awaiting the visa grant?
i hope to get CO by next week or so hopefully.
done with my PCC. now only medicals,...but will do only after CO allocated and when all docs met


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey dreamaus....u still awaiting the visa grant?
> i hope to get CO by next week or so hopefully.
> done with my PCC. now only medicals,...but will do only after CO allocated and when all docs met


I have been waiting since 2nd April when my meds are finalized and no news yet for me! the wait is really killing me. Thinking to mail CO or call DIAC...


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hmm....may be the CO had long vacation last week and now being burdened by all pending applications. dont worry.....may be next few days you get good news. By the way when u plan to land there?


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Applied on 2nd April..No acknowledgement as yet...Talked to them yesterday and was told to expect the outcome by the End of April :shocked:. Anyone who has been recently in touch with them


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hmm....may be the CO had long vacation last week and now being burdened by all pending applications. dont worry.....may be next few days you get good news. By the way when u plan to land there?


Melbourne as of now but have few very close friends in Sydney as well. will see how feasible it is to stay in Sydney and look for a job in Melbourne. May be when they want to see me in person I might go to Melbourne.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Melbourne as of now but have few very close friends in Sydney as well. will see how feasible it is to stay in Sydney and look for a job in Melbourne. May be when they want to see me in person I might go to Melbourne.


oh ok....do u mean you will work in sydney? cause you cannot stay in sydney and work in melbourne....the flight takes approx more than 1 hr  
also when you say "May be when they want to see me in person I might go to Melbourne", you mean the state authorities?

I am confused !!!

I wanted to ask by what date you plan to fly to aussie land


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey coolsnake....dont worry you shd expect it this week. i hv not seen cases (atleast this year) that VIC has missed their 12 week deadline. so just wait for this week, else trying calling as suggested by patopking next week. All the best man


Thanks buddy. I did try calling them up today but it directly went into voicemail where they had an automated message wanting us to mail the query to them. 

Will email them tonight and hope for the best. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

magzz said:


> Applied on 2nd April..No acknowledgement as yet...Talked to them yesterday and was told to expect the outcome by the End of April :shocked:. Anyone who has been recently in touch with them


Hi

WA sends no ack, just the direct outcome.. Even I called them y'day and they told me almost the same thing.

Anyways, best of luck to you, and to me too ..!! Keep the forum/me posted if you happen to have any other communication with them.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> oh ok....do u mean you will work in sydney? cause you cannot stay in sydney and work in melbourne....the flight takes approx more than 1 hr
> also when you say "May be when they want to see me in person I might go to Melbourne", you mean the state authorities?
> 
> I am confused !!!
> ...


I meant to say I will try for a job in Melbourne only but till I find a job stay in Sydney as food, acco is free! I not sure why I will fly may be in 2-3 months from grant


----------



## chaitanya (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I meant to say I will try for a job in Melbourne only but till I find a job stay in Sydney as food, acco is free! I not sure why I will fly may be in 2-3 months from grant


@dreamaus,
But i presume as u will have a 176 from Victoria while u will fly. U can only enter any victorian city rather than a city in NSW.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

chaitanya said:


> @dreamaus,
> But i presume as u will have a 176 from Victoria while u will fly. U can only enter any victorian city rather than a city in NSW.


nope. afaik your visa can be validated in any state it doesn't matter but what matter's is where you stay permanently for first 2 years...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for creating this topic, I'm new to this forum, going to apply VIC SS in a day or two, my skill assessment from EA is not ready yet, but I have to lodge my SS now because of the July dateline, just want to know if I need to declare that I have Australian citizen relative living in NSW?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Hi! Thanks for creating this topic, I'm new to this forum, going to apply VIC SS in a day or two, my skill assessment from EA is not ready yet, but I have to lodge my SS now because of the July dateline, just want to know if I need to declare that I have Australian citizen relative living in NSW?


Don't mention anyone living outside VIC.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

saydur said:


> Don't mention anyone living outside VIC.


Thanks for your advise


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

magzz said:


> Applied on 2nd April..No acknowledgement as yet...Talked to them yesterday and was told to expect the outcome by the End of April :shocked:. Anyone who has been recently in touch with them


ohhh dear now i m also on the same boat i got my +ve skills assessment today and IELTS already done in Jan 2012 ... now i am going to apply for WA SS max by tomorrow IA .....  Do share me with your timelines for WA SS ....

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> ohhh dear now i m also on the same boat i got my +ve skills assessment today and IELTS already done in Jan 2012 ... now i am going to apply for WA SS max by tomorrow IA .....  Do share me with your timelines for WA SS ....
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


*Sure*


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Any update on Vic sponsorship??


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I got my 176 visa grant today. thanks guys for all help...this forum rocks.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 visa grant today. thanks guys for all help...this forum rocks.


Congrats. All the best


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 visa grant today. thanks guys for all help...this forum rocks.


wow!! Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 visa grant today. thanks guys for all help...this forum rocks.


hey CONGRATS Dreamaus. I am expecting CO this week...4th week of wait 
Hope to see you in Melbourne soon


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my 176 visa grant today. thanks guys for all help...this forum rocks.


Congrats! Seems that once you got the SS and submited 176, Visa will be granted within 2-3 months if all the documents are in order.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Any update on Vic sponsorship??


The last I heard from them was that they are still waiting for the result from the Industry panel. 

Did you try contacting them?


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Just now got my Vic SS approval as well...almost in 12 weeks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Just now got my Vic SS approval as well...almost in 12 weeks.


congratz...hurry up for 176.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Dreamaus for the grant....
Congrats SSDK for your approval and good luck with the rest of the process


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SSDK said:


> Just now got my Vic SS approval as well...almost in 12 weeks.


Hey congrats buddy!!

After reading your last post, I also checked my email to find out that my SS has also been approved. Yeaww!!! 

The email was sent this morning. 

Finally finally finally, I have got the result and now it's time to move on from one long agonizing wait to another. But I am not complaining. 

Thanks everyone for your invaluable inputs. They really have helped me a lot this far and I expect the same support in completing the whole process. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Coolsnake.....

That's really cool...i am happy for you...All the very best


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hey Coolsnake.....
> 
> That's really cool...i am happy for you...All the very best


Thanks a lot buddy. Good luck for your SS approval!! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

at last the 'snake is cool' now! good luck for 176...more excitement is waiting for you...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> at last the 'snake is cool' now! good luck for 176...more excitement is waiting for you...


Hehehe.. Never heard that before. 

Jokes apart, thanks for all your help buddy. Appreciate it.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ SSDK,

Congrats to all on your VIC SS approval :clap2: .. one last agonizing wait and you guys can rock on !!

Hope my luck also holds good when I apply for the same...

Cheers,
Rekha


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ SSDK,
> 
> Congrats to all on your VIC SS approval :clap2: .. one last agonizing wait and you guys can rock on !!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha.

Hope you would get your grant soon. For me it took, 12 weeks.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hey congrats buddy!!
> 
> After reading your last post, I also checked my email to find out that my SS has also been approved. Yeaww!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy....another big hurdle cleared. Move on to application.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ SSDK,
> 
> Congrats to all on your VIC SS approval :clap2: .. one last agonizing wait and you guys can rock on !!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha!! 

All the very best for your application too..


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations Dreamus/Coolsnake/SSDK, on behalf of your SS approvals, patience paid off. Good luck for next step.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

With help from you all I am again hoping to acheive VIC SS as well, U guyz have been great support...


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Hyd2Aus..
> 
> March 10th is long past, did u mean 21st apr ? I am also going for IELTs on the same day... chk out ielts-ielts.com by ryan, they r most helpful for writting...
> 
> R u frm hyd ?


------------------

Yes Rekha, I'm from HYD. Actually, I took the test on Apr 12th and waiting for the result. Last time I had less in Writing (6). Hopefully, this time I get all 7+ and can apply for Vic SS soon.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Congratulations Dreamus/Coolsnake/SSDK, on behalf of your SS approvals, patience paid off. Good luck for next step.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


Thanks buddy!! Good luck to you too..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ------------------
> 
> Yes Rekha, I'm from HYD. Actually, I took the test on Apr 12th and waiting for the result. Last time I had less in Writing (6). Hopefully, this time I get all 7+ and can apply for Vic SS soon.
> 
> ...


All the best for your results :thumb:..

Rekha


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Congrats*



coolsnake said:


> Hey congrats buddy!!
> 
> After reading your last post, I also checked my email to find out that my SS has also been approved. Yeaww!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats coolsnake, happy for you.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi Sriram,
> 
> Have u applied for NT state sponsorship? what is your status now?


Hi Sriram and Saydur..

Any updates regarding NT SS timelines. Anyone else applied or thinking of applying?


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> All the best for your results :thumb:..
> 
> Rekha


--------------

Thanks Rekha. Good for your test and result.

Sri


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! ---- Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ SSDK

Its good to see, all are getting the response in positive.

It would be great if everyone who got through please post their skills code(viz. 261311) and technology(viz. C++, Java, DB, SAP CRM, SAP BI) also. That can be a good statistics.

Regards


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hey congrats buddy!!
> 
> After reading your last post, I also checked my email to find out that my SS has also been approved. Yeaww!!!
> 
> ...


@SSDK and Coolsnake

Congrats!!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Congrats coolsnake, happy for you.


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

des4aus said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! ---- Dreamus \ Coolsnake \ SSDK
> 
> Its good to see, all are getting the response in positive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Des4Aus. 

My details are as follows:

ANZSCO Code: 261314
Application Date: 23rd January 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 30th January 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: None
Result: Approved
Result Date: 16th April 2012
Comments: My SS took exactly 12 weeks and 1 day.

Good luck!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> @SSDK and Coolsnake
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks Saydur.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone got WA SS recently?? please share timelines ......


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> Anyone got WA SS recently?? please share timelines ......


Not sponsorship, but I bugged them yesterday and was told the turn around time of an application these days is three weeks...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

means i will have to wait till 7th of next month as i have applied on 16th of April ....


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> means i will have to wait till 7th of next month as i have applied on 16th of April ....


I applied on 1 April 2012. When i called them yesterday they mentioned that due to heavy flow of applications the process can take as long as 4 to 5 weeks.

Uptill march it used to be one day to one week process.

Fingers crossed


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ohhh 4 - 5 weeks .... this is not fair


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Thanks buddy!!


hey coolsnake....as they say 'Sabr ka phal mitha hota hai' ......its in hindi ...hope you got it 

so the one who started this thread in first place got the fruit 

Congrats man....and hope to catch up with you guys in Melbourne in near future.

if possible, pls share your personal contacts through mail


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

With Coolsnake and Saydur getting positive results, i guess all of Jan applicants are over....Now time for Feb applicants.....


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey coolsnake....as they say 'Sabr ka phal mitha hota hai' ......its in hindi ...hope you got it
> 
> so the one who started this thread in first place got the fruit
> 
> ...


Thanks man... Yupe, it was all worth it... 

Sure, we should definitely meet up in Melbourne.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> With Coolsnake and Saydur getting positive results, i guess all of Jan applicants are over....Now time for Feb applicants.....


I guess you meant SSDK. 

Good luck with your result buddy...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey all! Long time lurker, but relatively new to posting. I'm just wondering if anyone has heard back from VIC in 8 weeks or less. I'm in week 8 now and from what I've been reading in this thread, it seems to be taking 12 weeks or more to hear back from them. The thought of having to wait another 4 weeks for a response is a form of torture I don't think I'll be able to handle! Haha.

Congrats to everyone that's gotten their SS!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Hey all! Long time lurker, but relatively new to posting. I'm just wondering if anyone has heard back from VIC in 8 weeks or less. I'm in week 8 now and from what I've been reading in this thread, it seems to be taking 12 weeks or more to hear back from them. The thought of having to wait another 4 weeks for a response is a form of torture I don't think I'll be able to handle! Haha.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that's gotten their SS!


Yeah, I heard back in 3-4 weeks, I think (check my timeline below). I think it depends on a lot of factors - how many requests they have coming in at any one time, etc. I heard someone say they also have country quotas, so that could either speed things up or slow things down for you, depending (not sure how true that is, just something I heard).


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Hey all! Long time lurker, but relatively new to posting. I'm just wondering if anyone has heard back from VIC in 8 weeks or less. I'm in week 8 now and from what I've been reading in this thread, it seems to be taking 12 weeks or more to hear back from them. The thought of having to wait another 4 weeks for a response is a form of torture I don't think I'll be able to handle! Haha.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that's gotten their SS!


I got in exactly 8 weeks and applicants from US get in 4 weeks! but this is jsut stat collected from this forum so might not hold true


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got in exactly 8 weeks and applicants from US get in 4 weeks! but this is jsut stat collected from this forum so might not hold true


I'm from the US so I'm not sure that's true, although if as mbc says, they have country quotas, then maybe it is. Sigh. Just my luck!


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Hey all! Long time lurker, but relatively new to posting. I'm just wondering if anyone has heard back from VIC in 8 weeks or less. I'm in week 8 now and from what I've been reading in this thread, it seems to be taking 12 weeks or more to hear back from them. The thought of having to wait another 4 weeks for a response is a form of torture I don't think I'll be able to handle! Haha.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that's gotten their SS!



I'm also in the same boat as you........
Applied on 26th Feb
Had Acknowledge on 28th Feb

waiting VERY patiently, lol.......but it's really killing :|

The only relief is to see other members getting the SS. That keeps the hopes up for waiting some more!

BR
Chamak


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe it depends on your nominated occupation? Anyone waiting for longer than 8 weeks and filed under ICT BA or 2613(Software and Applications Programmers)? Maybe it is taking long for programmers and being processed quickly for business analysts?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi guys.. 

Any updates from WA, for all who have applied in march end or later..??

Kj


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

br34k said:


> Maybe it depends on your nominated occupation? Anyone waiting for longer than 8 weeks and filed under ICT BA or 2613(Software and Applications Programmers)? Maybe it is taking long for programmers and being processed quickly for business analysts?


I've applied as a System Analyst. Anyone else has any timeline to share with me, having the same occupation code ? Thanks

BR
Chamak


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I applied under ICT BA. over 8 weeks now...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

I applied on 28th March.. I think I shouldn't even be looking at this forum or email at this point.. :-(


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> I applied on 28th March.. I think I shouldn't even be looking at this forum or email at this point.. :-(


Relax ur stilll better off than me. I got my ack on 12th april....and I have no clue how I m gonna calm it out for the.next 11 12 weeks


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

It took 12 weeks for some of us to get Vic SS...and it was a pleasant surprise. Must say you feel great when one more item on the list is checked out.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

SSDK said:


> It took 12 weeks for some of us to get Vic SS...and it was a pleasant surprise. Must say you feel great when one more item on the list is checked out.


true
..but the uncertainty of it not getting through is hard to deal with ...zzzzz


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Engi said:


> true
> ..but the uncertainty of it not getting through is hard to deal with ...zzzzz


Yeah, agreed. Now I'm worried I won't get it!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah, agreed. Now I'm worried I won't get it!


hmmm
..not the correct way to deal with it my friend....what matters is that we tried...and the rest is up to God.

Goodluck and remember you're not the only one waiting


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Engi said:


> hmmm
> ..not the correct way to deal with it my friend....what matters is that we tried...and the rest is up to God.
> 
> Goodluck and remember you're not the only one waiting


You're right! Good luck to you also and everyone else waiting to hear back!


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

SSDK said:


> It took 12 weeks for some of us to get Vic SS...and it was a pleasant surprise. Must say you feel great when one more item on the list is checked out.


Hi,
Does anyone know if the timeline is differs based on where u r applying from....
like, is the process faster, if applied when you are already in victoria.
I am currently working in victoria and i submitted only last week. Wish i get the sponsorship before the july changes

terese


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

terese said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if the timeline is differs based on where u r applying from....
> like, is the process faster, if applied when you are already in victoria.
> I am currently working in victoria and i submitted only last week. Wish i get the sponsorship before the july changes
> ...


Hi,
From what I have read on various forums & based on my personal experience, nationality seems to be the driving factor and not the place from where you apply.

Good luck!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey dreamaus....u still awaiting the visa grant?
> i hope to get CO by next week or so hopefully.
> done with my PCC. now only medicals,...but will do only after CO allocated and when all docs met


Hey Buddy, 
Have you been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Have you been assigned a CO yet?


yes man...just today got a CO  now need to finish Medicals...as rest all docs show MET


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> yes man...just today got a CO  now need to finish Medicals...as rest all docs show MET


Wonderful... You are almost there then. :clap2:

Waiting to hear the good news soon.. 

All the best!!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

garrycool said:


> Yes, i have this document.. bt i searched through forums and found people suggesting to leave it... if required CO will ask and we can maybe then provide it...
> regarding aus address... somebody wrote in the forum to leave it blank as it is not available... plz let me knw your thoughts abt it...


hey Garrycool where are you on the visa front?


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

chamak said:


> I've applied as a System Analyst. Anyone else has any timeline to share with me, having the same occupation code ? Thanks
> 
> BR
> Chamak


Check my signature


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

suddenly they have pulled the breaks...I guess its me only...where ever i try there's a *CHANGE*[email protected] u and me have 4 days difference, I dont know how a surge/flood of applications choked WA SS....Officially, I know's 5-6 weeks but just before I applied ppl were getting it in one week....and now we have a *CHANGE/SURGE/CHOKING*:laugh:


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

magzz said:


> suddenly they have pulled the breaks...I guess its me only...where ever i try there's a [email protected] u and me have 4 days difference, I dont know how a surge/flood of applications choked WA SS....Officially, I know's 5-6 weeks but just before I applied ppl were getting it in one week....and now we have a CHANGE/SURGE/CHOKING:laugh:


Seriously..!! I am unable to understand, how can so many applications choke them in less than a week that now they suddenly need 6 weeks instead of a previously heard day to a week.. WHY AT MY TIME..??


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

I am hoping that I get it by the end of April...And kshaggarwal this expression suits me very much when I think of my SS :laugh: :laugh:. No wonder they say, laughing gets you rid of ur stress...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

magzz said:


> I am hoping that I get it by the end of April...And kshaggarwal this expression suits me very much when I think of my SS :laugh: :laugh:. No wonder they say, laughing gets you rid of ur stress...


4 - 5 weeks .... :laugh:
well dude plz share the contact number or email id from where u r communicating about your SS Application
i am also in the same boat ..... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> 4 - 5 weeks .... :laugh:
> well dude plz share the contact number or email id from where u r communicating about your SS Application
> i am also in the same boat ..... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


Hi

You can contact them on +61892246593 .. 
Do let us know, the answer they give u..!! 

K****ij


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

magzz said:


> I am hoping that I get it by the end of April...And kshaggarwal this expression suits me very much when I think of my SS :laugh: :laugh:. No wonder they say, laughing gets you rid of ur stress...


I was first hoping to get it by march end, now I have synchronised my hopes with you..!! Lol


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

as the EOI era kicks in July 1st, I am ondering how does it work during overlapping validity period into the new EOI space.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

hahamed said:


> as the EOI era kicks in July 1st, I am ondering how does it work during overlapping validity period into the new EOI space.


bro it is also a big big question mark in my mind ......


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

its more a point to make with WA SS - cos i think they still gives a 3-months validity for DIAC application, which already now falls into EOI zone, whoever getting approved from April onwards. Other states validity usually 1-month if i remember correctly.

good luck


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Wonderful... You are almost there then. :clap2:
> 
> Waiting to hear the good news soon..
> 
> All the best!!


thanks man. just booked my medicals. so next week expect to meet all docs  hope to get the good news soon.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

hahamed said:


> its more a point to make with WA SS - cos i think they still gives a 3-months validity for DIAC application, which already now falls into EOI zone, whoever getting approved from April onwards. Other states validity usually 1-month if i remember correctly.
> 
> good luck


I didn't get what you are trying to say with overlapping validity and all..!! Can u please elaborate..!!


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry - my mistake. Got confused with SKILLSELECT SS options

i was thinking WA SS will remain valid (3-month) into EOI era. but on a second thought i see they have changed 176 to 190 & 475 to 489 in SKILLSELECT, so even if WA SS 176 or 475 remain valid during SKILLSELECT, it will not be usable beyond 30th June. I know everyone is trying to avoid that.

c h e e r s !


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
> Application Date: 22nd Nov 2011
> Acknowledgement Date: 29th Nov 2011
> Asked for a written statement - 29th Nov 2011
> ...


Dear,

I want to apply victoria SS,ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems engineer

please tell can I apply but i have IELTS overall 6 and 5 in reading

as after july 2012 ,what i do

please reply.....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> 
> I want to apply victoria SS,ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems engineer
> 
> ...


minimum eligibility is to have positive ACS result and band 7 at least on all sections of IELTS. without that you cannot proceed.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> minimum eligibility is to have positive ACS result and band 7 at least on all sections of IELTS. without that you cannot proceed.


dreamasus...when you were asked for a written statement, was it because you mentioned a friend or relative outside vic or did they ask u for a statement regardless of that


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Engi said:


> dreamasus...when you were asked for a written statement, was it because you mentioned a friend or relative outside vic or did they ask u for a statement regardless of that


in my case, i was asked written statement cause i mentioned a friend living outside VIC. so most of times people mention that don't mention any friend living outside VIC. Though what i personally feel is that dont mention that but still make a written statement and send it across. Cause other than your CV, the written statement is the only document that will make your case strong and also it gives evidence to the SS assessors that you are really interested and keen to work in their state. i think written statement is a perfect marketing tool for yoru self and make your case stand strong compared to others.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> thanks man. just booked my medicals. so next week expect to meet all docs  hope to get the good news soon.


Good statement!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> in my case, i was asked written statement cause i mentioned a friend living outside VIC. so most of times people mention that don't mention any friend living outside VIC. Though what i personally feel is that dont mention that but still make a written statement and send it across. Cause other than your CV, the written statement is the only document that will make your case strong and also it gives evidence to the SS assessors that you are really interested and keen to work in their state. i think written statement is a perfect marketing tool for yoru self and make your case stand strong compared to others.


I think they would have asked for that in their online application or make a section of it if they wanted it from everyone.

Also I think anyone who can score a 7 in ielts for all modules...wont find it hard to come up with a statement. If it held that much of a value pretty sure they would have made a section.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Mmanjrekar,
Are you an ICT BA?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

dreamaus said:


> minimum eligibility is to have positive ACS result and band 7 at least on all sections of IELTS. without that you cannot proceed.


So what i do now.....

will point change after july ...

or i shoul apply after july...

can u recomend other state....

my acs will expire in july 2012...


what i do???


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> So what i do now.....
> 
> will point change after july ...
> 
> ...



All states/if not all then almost all states have a requirement of 7 bands in each module for state sponsorship.

The DIAC also associates 10 points for 7 bands, 
0 points for 6 bands
Less than 6 bands = ineligible to apply!!


Gemaltu, I think you are posting in an incorrect thread. All this information is available on the Australian Immigration DIAC website. I would recommend you go through that in detail.

If you still have queires after going through the DIAC website, then please start a new thread with your queries, as this thread is dedicated to Victoria SS timelines and youre questions are not getting visibility.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone here applied for vic ss in april.

I applied on 13 april and got reference number on 16 april. For anzsco code 261311(analyst programmer).

Please share your updates so we can get an idea of their processing time.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

terese said:


> Has anyone here applied for vic ss in april.
> 
> I applied on 13 april and got reference number on 16 april. For anzsco code 261311(analyst programmer).
> 
> Please share your updates so we can get an idea of their processing time.


I applied to VIC SS on 12 Apr, received reply from VIC asking to update CV to include "month" in emploment histroy.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I applied to VIC SS on 12 Apr, received reply from VIC asking to update CV to include "month" in emploment histroy.


That means they are still atleast considering the applications.
can i know which anzsco code you have applied for.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Yeah, I heard back in 3-4 weeks, I think (check my timeline below). I think it depends on a lot of factors - how many requests they have coming in at any one time, etc. I heard someone say they also have country quotas, so that could either speed things up or slow things down for you, depending (not sure how true that is, just something I heard).


Hi mbc71,

Congrats on getting Vic SS in less then 8wks... :clap2:

I am also ICT BA, I am planning to apply for it this wk end. I tried to browse thru a lot of sites to find best formats for cover letter and resume formats..  but didnt get any best results and short on time as preparing for ielts on 21st..

It would be really helpful if you can share the formats u sent to vic ss.. I have sent u a PM with my email ID.

waiting for your response... thanks a lot

Rekha


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Congrats on getting Vic SS in less then 8wks... :clap2:
> 
> ...


I think it is always the best idea to come up with your own format for this write up. may be I can PM you the heading I used. You can develop under those section on what to write. See general stuff about Aus will be more or less same but when it comes to how do you find a job in Aus or how you will help their economy pretty much depends on your profile only. even I didn't get any format but at last I just started writing and wow! I created my own format...


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

terese said:


> Has anyone here applied for vic ss in april.
> 
> I applied on 13 april and got reference number on 16 april. For anzsco code 261311(analyst programmer).
> 
> Please share your updates so we can get an idea of their processing time.



Don't want to dampen your spirits but it took them 3 months to reply to me on the above code. We applied to SA, and about 2w after we applied they closed applications for analyst programmer so we thought that was it and applied to Victoria. This was the beginning of January. To our amazement SA came back at the end of January and accepted us so we lodged our 176 on this. We lodged with Victoria 19 Jan 2012 and I received confirmation of acceptance from Victoria today exactly 3 months later. We already have our 176's granted last week. I hope they are much quicker for you so that you can get your application in before the 1 July deadline. Goodluck


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Congrats on getting Vic SS in less then 8wks... :clap2:
> 
> ...



I don't know if my agent did another letter for me, but all I submitted was a standard CV, no cover no nothing, just my employer references as well. I lodged for an analyst programmer and Vic was approved today. 

Good luck


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

shonawilke said:


> Don't want to dampen your spirits but it took them 3 months to reply to me on the above code. We applied to SA, and about 2w after we applied they closed applications for analyst programmer so we thought that was it and applied to Victoria. This was the beginning of January. To our amazement SA came back at the end of January and accepted us so we lodged our 176 on this. We lodged with Victoria 19 Jan 2012 and I received confirmation of acceptance from Victoria today exactly 3 months later. We already have our 176's granted last week. I hope they are much quicker for you so that you can get your application in before the 1 July deadline. Goodluck




 .. thanks for the heads up shonawilke.. now i have to try harder than ever for ielts straight 8's to get 65 points... how did u manage to get such good ielts score .. any tips ?


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

terese said:


> .. thanks for the heads up shonawilke.. now i have to try harder than ever for ielts straight 8's to get 65 points... how did u manage to get such good ielts score .. any tips ?


Lots of practice beforehand on free tests, and I was just very careful in listening. I was lucky and didn't get any of the true/false/not given questions which can loose you points. You get time to read through the listening questions first so do that and keep them in mind whilst listening. I jotted down the answers if I was sure. If I was not sure between a couple of things I jotted them both down on the question paper and then picked which one I thought was correct when transferring the answers. I am luckily a very fast reader so had time to read the reading section a couple of times. I also practiced the different types of letters. In the long section they can ask you for an opinion in which case you need to pick a side and give your personal opinion on a subject, or they can ask you for a pros and cons section in which you have to give the for and against and a conclusion. I got an opinion topic on grandparents so just started with an introduction, then wrote and wrote and wrote. I had to ask for another piece of paper I wrote so much LOL. To me the speaking was the hardest because I tend to get very nervous when doing "interviews" and although the lady was really nice, I tripped over my tongue a fair bit when I was doing the 2 min speech.


Good luck.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I think it is always the best idea to come up with your own format for this write up. may be I can PM you the heading I used. You can develop under those section on what to write. See general stuff about Aus will be more or less same but when it comes to how do you find a job in Aus or how you will help their economy pretty much depends on your profile only. even I didn't get any format but at last I just started writing and wow! I created my own format...


Thanks for your response Dreamus, though I was expecting one from mbc71 

please do pm the heading and format of resume u used, I will try to create my own ... only trouble is I am really short on time.. but will try my writting skills..:ranger:

Rekha


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

From what I can see you are asking for a Cover Letter / Resume format and dreamaus is offering to send you the format of his Written Statement. 

Here is the sample resume format as provided by Victoria.

Chronological CV - Live in Victoria



Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your response Dreamus, though I was expecting one from mbc71
> 
> please do pm the heading and format of resume u used, I will try to create my own ... only trouble is I am really short on time.. but will try my writting skills..:ranger:
> 
> Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

br34k said:


> From what I can see you are asking for a Cover Letter / Resume format and dreamaus is offering to send you the format of his Written Statement.
> 
> Here is the sample resume format as provided by Victoria.
> 
> Chronological CV - Live in Victoria


hey thanks br34k for sharing the link..


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> Congrats on getting Vic SS in less then 8wks... :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha - I am using an immigration service, so I didn't submit it myself. But I did not provide a cover letter. My resume is pretty standard, bulleted two-column list of skills at the top (I reviewed a lot of the ICT BA job posting in Melbourne, and highlighted the skills that I have that matched what employers are looking for - used the same terminology). Job experiences next, education after that, professional associations/memberships (e.g. SWE - Society of Women Engineers, etc.). And then references. 

I know my immigration service submitted my resume, my ACS assessment, my financial status, an employment verification letter from my current manager (same one that was used for ACS). I didn't have to submit a letter re: why I wanted to live/work in Vic. 

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Hi Rekha - I am using an immigration service, so I didn't submit it myself. But I did not provide a cover letter. My resume is pretty standard, bulleted two-column list of skills at the top (I reviewed a lot of the ICT BA job posting in Melbourne, and highlighted the skills that I have that matched what employers are looking for - used the same terminology). Job experiences next, education after that, professional associations/memberships (e.g. SWE - Society of Women Engineers, etc.). And then references.
> 
> I know my immigration service submitted my resume, my ACS assessment, my financial status, an employment verification letter from my current manager (same one that was used for ACS). I didn't have to submit a letter re: why I wanted to live/work in Vic.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply and information shared mbc71, its most helpful 

I will try to do the same .. hope to get early results as in u got before the deadline of 1st jul..

Rekha


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a newbie and one the apply by July types. Me and my husband weren't too keen on Australia and wanted some more time to think over it. But the new rule change made us start the application.

I gave my speaking test today and have the writing, listening test tomorrow. I needed 8 band on all of the four sections but i doubt if i would be able to get it in speaking and might get 7+. This might make me impossible to apply for general migration as I will fall short by 5 points and have to rely on Victoria SS.

I have few questions. Please let me know in case I need to post in a different thread.

1) Can i apply to get my Victoria SS without my skill assessment. If I get my Vic SS after 2nd July would I still be able to apply under the new rules without going through the EOI route?
2) Can I apply without the ACS skill assessment and IELTS for Vic SS?

If I am not posting in the right thread, please let me know. Hope to get a reply.

Regards,
ApplyOz


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

You can apply for Vic SS without a skills assessment but you need to have your IELTS results to apply unless you are from USA/UK/OZ/NZ/Ireland


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

rgogada said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111
> Application Date: 2/3/12
> Acknowledgement Date: 2/6/12
> Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made yet
> ...


Dear,

I want to apply victoria SS,ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems engineer

please tell can I apply but i have IELTS overall 6 and 5 in reading

as after july 2012 ,what i do

please reply.....


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

You need 7.0 in each band for Vic SS. You need at least 7.0 overall to apply for a visa e.g. 175 at all otherwise you won't have enough points.

Do this points test and see what you score.
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)



gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> 
> I want to apply victoria SS,ANZSCO Code: Computer Network and Systems engineer
> 
> ...


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

br34k said:


> You can apply for Vic SS without a skills assessment but you need to have your IELTS results to apply unless you are from USA/UK/OZ/NZ/Ireland


Thanks for the reply.

Another question that I have now is If I apply for the Vic SS before 10th May and If i get a reply from them after July 2nd, would I be eligible to apply under the old rules or do i have to got with the EOI route?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not sure. I have the same question but I would guess that after July 1 we would have to apply on the SkillSelect system



applyoz said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Another question that I have now is If I apply for the Vic SS before 10th May and If i get a reply from them after July 2nd, would I be eligible to apply under the old rules or do i have to got with the EOI route?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

br34k said:


> I'm not sure. I have the same question but I would guess that after July 1 we would have to apply on the SkillSelect system


hmm.. Does any one else have idea regarding this?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

The live in victoria website says that "*You must have worked in paid employment in your nominated occupation within the past twelve months.*". 

Does that mean that applicant should be in employment for the whole of last 12 months?

Please reply.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

terese said:


> That means they are still atleast considering the applications.
> can i know which anzsco code you have applied for.


My anzsco is 233914 Engineering Technologist, skill assessment is under process in EA.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

To applyoz,

Please check liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au.

They updated some information in skill select yesterday in their website.

Thanks
trajan


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

applyoz said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Another question that I have now is If I apply for the Vic SS before 10th May and If i get a reply from them after July 2nd, would I be eligible to apply under the old rules or do i have to got with the EOI route?


After July 1, it will be through skillselect only. You must put in your application through by jul 1.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello people.....

I am very happy to inform everyone that i got sponsorship today.

ANZSCO Code: 261314
Application Date: 3rd Mar 2012
Acknowledgement Date:5th Mar 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: No 
Result:+ve
Result Date:23rd Apr 2012
Comments: Happy 

Thanks Coolsnake, Dreamaus and all others who helped me


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hello people.....
> 
> I am very happy to inform everyone that i got sponsorship today.
> 
> ...


Wow sandybr....happy for you...hopefully we all will be in Melbourne before July itself...


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey congrats Sandy!!!

Guys, I got it too 

ANZSCO Code: 261311
Application Date: 1st Mar 2012
Acknowledgement Date:7th Mar 2012
ACS Assessment Sent: 9th Mar 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 15th Mar 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: No 
Result:+ve
Result Date:23rd Apr 2012

Regards


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Buddy 
We can help each other for filling 176 too 



des4aus said:


> Hey congrats Sandy!!!
> 
> Guys, I got it too
> 
> ...


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Sure Sandy...we can share every step we take going forward.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey congrats to both of you. seems like most of us on this thread atleast are lucky enough to go thru SS and hope to see all in melbourne soon.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys,

I also got my SS approval this morning  
My ANZSCO Code is 263111. 
Thanks to everyone on this forum for your tremendous support...

Special thanks goes to Dreamaus!!!


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats Saydur!!!

Thanks Manjrekar...u r right, we all got through...100% +ve results so far(where is our lucky snake)

Lets all be in touch and help each other going through 176 and finally settling down in Melbourne.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

wow its 100% haa....thats gr8. congrats saydur as well....cooksnake is our lucky charm


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> wow its 100% haa....thats gr8. congrats saydur as well....cooksnake is our lucky charm


thanks des4aus and mmanjrekar


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

Not the one everyone here was looking for,but an UPDATE..This is what I have got from WA recently

*Dear -------- ,

The Skilled Migration application for -------- is currently being assessed.

Regards

Skilled Migration Western Australia

Department of Training and Workforce Development*

I didn't write to them anything...*kshaggarwal* u got some update?? and *millinium_bug* did u contact them on the number???


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

*Congrats Guys!!*

Many congratulations Sandy, Des4Aus & Saydur!!!

Wonderful to see all these approvals. Good luck with 176 guys. 


P.S: You are welcome Sandy. Glad I could help.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

magzz said:


> Not the one everyone here was looking for,but an UPDATE..This is what I have got from WA recently
> 
> *Dear -------- ,
> 
> ...



When did u get this message?. After that have you received final outcome or still awaiting? 

I have received the same message on 20 April but sill waiting for the outcome. Pls update us.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> cooksnake is our lucky charm


Hahaha... You bet.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

satyams said:


> When did u get this message?. After that have you received final outcome or still awaiting?
> 
> I have received the same message on 20 April but sill waiting for the outcome. Pls update us.


When did u apply Satyam..!?!? I have not got any confirmation yet..!!

Jus sitting n waiting like a monk..!!! These waits kill me..!! :-(


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats sandy and des4aus..!! Finally, some good news on this thread..!! 

Best of luck to both of u for the final step, and hope to see you there..


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> When did u apply Satyam..!?!? I have not got any confirmation yet..!!
> 
> Jus sitting n waiting like a monk..!!! These waits kill me..!! :-(


For WA, i applied on 1 April, No acknowledgement received for application. But on 20th April i got mail saying that my application is being processed.


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

April 2 was the date for me..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Guys,
> 
> I also got my SS approval this morning
> My ANZSCO Code is 263111.
> ...


oh man...Victoria SS folks probably are working on top gears! Good to see buddies who are down due to long processing time is up and say "Got it"

Looks like next month by this time everyone will start updating this thread that 'I got 176'  Looking forward to hear such news from all buddies here.

Good luck to all. and keep in touch for job which is very important...and we are after all doing all these things to get a job in Melbourne!

Join the thread started by 'happ' and help each other till we sit relaxed on our sofa's in Melbourne and say that 'yeah...I have a good job now'


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh man...Victoria SS folks probably are working on top gears! Good to see buddies who are down due to long processing time is up and say "Got it"
> 
> Looks like next month by this time everyone will start updating this thread that 'I got 176'  Looking forward to hear such news from all buddies here.
> 
> ...


With beer in our hands, and celebrating life..!! What say dreamus, coolsnake, saydur, sandy, des4aus and everyone else in line..!!!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> With beer in our hands, and celebrating life..!! What say dreamus, coolsnake, saydur, sandy, des4aus and everyone else in line..!!!


wow...just dreaming about it itself is giving me a great feel! I am sure that day is not far...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> wow...just dreaming about it itself is giving me a great feel! I am sure that day is not far...


That's the strongest thing which keeps me going..!!


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Congrats sandy and des4aus..!! Finally, some good news on this thread..!!
> 
> Best of luck to both of u for the final step, and hope to see you there..


Thanks kshaggarwal n dreamaus...

All the very best of luck and my best wishes @kshaggarwal.....


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> wow...just dreaming about it itself is giving me a great feel! I am sure that day is not far...


share the link/ thread started by 'happ' please


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

happy to see so much positivity in the forum...lets keep going.... Wish you good luck everyone who are waiting for the results...
Please post the link of Happ's post, we all can join and discuss job prospects...


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats to all the lucky ones...:clap2:
Gud to see that atleast 1 out 3 positive results of today are for 261311.
I have also applied for the same..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> share the link/ thread started by 'happ' please


here it is...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-people-recently-moved-people-about-move.html


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

mmmm this is what it says on the liveinvictoria website:

Skilled Visa State Sponsorship Processing - Live in Victoria

"Whether you are intending to apply for a sponsored visa before or after 1 July 2012, you should submit your application for sponsorship to us as soon as possible. Sponsorships will remain valid during this transition period and will not be affected by the DIAC changes."

Interesting. So perhaps there will be an option for "I already have sponsorship" or the like when applying on the new SkillSelect system



bangalg said:


> After July 1, it will be through skillselect only. You must put in your application through by jul 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I received my Victoria SS positive approval 5 days ago ,* took 9 weeks for approval. *

As the SS took too long (i applied due to flagged list issue), I already have a CO for my 175, i probably won't be using it, just thought i'll inform you guys so you can have an idea how long approval takes....i will be turning this down after i receive my grant so that my slot can go back in the pool.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

JBY said:


> I received my Victoria SS positive approval 5 days ago , took 9 weeks for approval.
> 
> As the SS took too long (i applied due to flagged list issue), I already have a CO for my 175, i probably won't be using it, just thought i'll inform you guys so you can have an idea how long approval takes....i will be turning this down after i receive my grant so that my slot can go back in the pool.


are you going to inform them that you are not going to use ur SS grant? will that give headsup to the department about you and can release it for others?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> are you going to inform them that you are not going to use ur SS grant? will that give headsup to the department about you and can release it for others?


Yes, after my visa grant (hopefully soon fingers crossed  ) , i will inform them by email to give up the SS grant as i won't be needing it anymore. I am not sure how it works internally, but i assume that will open up another slot for SS.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

*Victoria SS After July*

I received this important message from Victoria Government SS today, this is regarding using your SS AFTER July 1 2012, *the good news is Vic SS GUARANTEES an INVITATION via skill select EOI! *Amazing...i summarized the Email as follows:

"" We are writing to notify you of upcoming changes to the visa application process.

*On 1 July 2012, If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. *

Whether you are intending to apply for a sponsored visa before or after 1 July 2012, your sponsorship will remain valid during this transition period and will not be affected by the DIAC changes.

If you are submitting your visa application prior to 1 July 2012, this must be lodged with DIAC and the visa application reference number provided to the Victorian Skilled Program.

If you are applying for the sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, the Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program. We will then be able to notify DIAC of our nomination via SkillSelect. ""


Hope this helps for those anticipating their Vic SS


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

JBY said:


> I received this important message from Victoria Government SS today, this is regarding using your SS AFTER July 1 2012, *the good news is Vic SS GUARANTEES an INVITATION via skill select EOI! *Amazing...i summarized the Email as follows:
> 
> "" We are writing to notify you of upcoming changes to the visa application process.
> 
> ...



Indeed this is a great news to those who want to apply or waiting for a SS grant. thanks for sharing. hope all who got their SS today might have go this one as well.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

JBY said:


> Yes, after my visa grant (hopefully soon fingers crossed  ) , i will inform them by email to give up the SS grant as i won't be needing it anymore. I am not sure how it works internally, but i assume that will open up another slot for SS.


Yes, this will surely open up another slot for SS to other applicants seeking for SS and VIC will definitely appreciate such an initiative from your end.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

br34k said:


> mmmm this is what it says on the liveinvictoria website:
> 
> Skilled Visa State Sponsorship Processing - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...



I got my VIC SS today and one of the clauses states:
If you are applying for your sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, your Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program that you have submitted your EOI application, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period.

Which means that if you already have an SS in hand but choose to apply under 190 on or after July 1, you must first apply for EOI and immediately inform VIC who will automatically send you an invitation to apply under 190. Now when you apply after July 1, you are subject to the 'points test'. And points for 'Skilled Occupation' is very much a part of the points test. 

So actually I am a bit confused because what you have quoted from VIC website and the letter I received today contradict one another- or at least it seems so to me. If VIC says that sponsorships will remain valid for 4 months even if you apply after July 1... can we then infer that even if the Occupation is taken off the SOL, it will still be processed under 190 because VIC has already given the approval? :confused2:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Indeed this is a great news to those who want to apply or waiting for a SS grant. thanks for sharing. hope all who got their SS today might have go this one as well.


yes, we got this message as well.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

As long as your occupation remains on the SOL 2 when applying for the 190 visa you will be fine and awarded the points



bangalg said:


> Now when you apply after July 1, you are subject to the 'points test'. And points for 'Skilled Occupation' is very much a part of the points test.
> 
> So actually I am a bit confused because what you have quoted from VIC website and the letter I received today contradict one another- or at least it seems so to me. If VIC says that sponsorships will remain valid for 4 months even if you apply after July 1... can we then infer that even if the Occupation is taken off the SOL, it will still be processed under 190 because VIC has already given the approval? :confused2:


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Got the visa!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Got the visa!


Congrats pradip..!! What is ur anzsco code and timeline..?!??


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Congrats pradip..!! What is ur anzsco code and timeline..?!??


The missus is he primary applicant. She is a recruitment consultant. We lodged on 13th march. CO was allocated on 3rd April meds were finalised on 28th march and PCCs uploaded on 12th April


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Congratulations on getting your Vic SS and all the best for your 176 visa.

Regards
trajan


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

magzz said:


> Not the one everyone here was looking for,but an UPDATE..This is what I have got from WA recently
> 
> *Dear -------- ,
> 
> ...


bro i got the following reply from WA

*Skilled Migration WA (SMWA) has recently received a large volume of inquiries for advice and support for State sponsorship. We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience with our delayed response to your inquiry.

Your application status is lodge. The processing times through WA skilled migration are up to 5 weeks as there is a high volume of applications at present. 



We hope this information has been helpful to you. We look forward to receiving your application for State sponsorship and ultimately your migration to Western Australia.*


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Got the visa!


Congrats man!!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

magzz said:


> Not the one everyone here was looking for,but an UPDATE..This is what I have got from WA recently
> 
> Dear -------- ,
> 
> ...


Hi all,

This is the first reply u get from them. The diff between y'all n mine is that during the time I had applied, it was quick. So I got I within 2 days of applying and the final approval within 15 days. It would have been 7 days but they needed some clarifications. 

Now, I think the no. of applications that they get has increased and hence one slow.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, guess what! I got my Vic SS yesterday too! A busy day there I guess. For any one's convenience, here's my timeline so far:

Occupation: System analyst
VIC SS Applied: 26th February
Acknowledgement: 28th February
Additional docs required: No
SS granted: 23rd April (and it's my birthday! lol)


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Trajan n congrats Chamak(Wish you a very happy belated b'day)


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys,
tomorrow is my ielts result ray2:, if i get 7 in all bands and i apply for Vic SS, what are the chances that I will get a positive SS before 15th june, as that is the deadline for me..

Cheers,
RInkesh.


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

des4aus said:


> Thanks Trajan n congrats Chamak(Wish you a very happy belated b'day)


Thanks des4aus! It indeed was a happy day, he he!


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Have anyone applied for Vic SS on or after Mar 5 and got the Vic SS granted recently. Just want to know, since I have applied for Vic SS on Mar 7th and am waiting for the result.

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

trajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have anyone applied for Vic SS on or after Mar 5 and got the Vic SS granted recently. Just want to know, since I have applied for Vic SS on Mar 7th and am waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


Recent responses are for the feb end applicants..!! Let's see what gets processed after this..!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

My time line:

Applied to Vic SS on 24/March/2012:

ACK # received on 26/March/2012


Still waiting....:ranger:


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

trajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have anyone applied for Vic SS on or after Mar 5 and got the Vic SS granted recently. Just want to know, since I have applied for Vic SS on Mar 7th and am waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


I applied on Mar 9 and I haven't got the result yet. I applied to NSW on Mar 9 itself and NSW result on Apr 2. Lodged 176 online on Apr 18


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> guys,
> tomorrow is my ielts result ray2:, if i get 7 in all bands and i apply for Vic SS, what are the chances that I will get a positive SS before 15th june, as that is the deadline for me..
> 
> Cheers,
> RInkesh.


Hi Rinkesh,
No one here can actually give you an answer for certain but based on the recent trend we have got a lot of approvals in about 8-10 weeks timeframe on an average. So you can do the maths.

In the worst case, if your SS takes more time, dont worry. Vic has guaranteed that once your SS application is approved you will directly get an invitation to apply for 190 if you lodge an EOI.

Good Luck with your IELTS result & Vic SS!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chamak said:


> Hey guys, guess what! I got my Vic SS yesterday too! A busy day there I guess. For any one's convenience, here's my timeline so far:
> 
> Occupation: System analyst
> VIC SS Applied: 26th February
> ...


Congrats Chamak!! And belated B'Day wishes...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Any one got WA SS recently?????


----------



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

I have applied since 21-march...still no news yet.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

gasgasgas said:


> I have applied since 21-march...still no news yet.


Hi

Did u receive your application is under process mail..!?!?

If so, then on which date..??

K****ij


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

trajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have anyone applied for Vic SS on or after Mar 5 and got the Vic SS granted recently. Just want to know, since I have applied for Vic SS on Mar 7th and am waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


I applied on 26th March and received my VIC SS approval on 23rd April.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

trajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have anyone applied for Vic SS on or after Mar 5 and got the Vic SS granted recently. Just want to know, since I have applied for Vic SS on Mar 7th and am waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


Hi Trajan,
I applied on 26th March and received Vic SS on 23th April. But, may be the quick turnaround for me was due to the reason that I am already employed in Melbourne.

All the best for your application.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the information and congratulations on your Vic SS..

Any news from any march applicants?? Hope march applicants will get a response soon from Vic.

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am applying to VIC SS, but unable to upload all my documents sent for ACS assessments as there is limit to the doc upload... how do I go about this ?

Quick response most appreciated..

Thanks,
REkha


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Buddy, I have my checklist without both those documents. So, I cannot be of much help to you.
> 
> When I searched thro this forum go to know that Form-80 is for primary and 1221 is for secondary applicant. Not 100% sure on this so check it out with someone else.
> 
> ...


Hi dreamaus,

Did the CO ask you to submit form 80/1221 at the end?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

One more thing..

under overseas qualification I have to select one of the following:
Honours Degree (1st class)
Honours Degree (upper 2nd class)
Honours Degree (other)
Bachelor Degree

N.B. I have completed B.Sc (honours) in Computer Science & Engineering which is a 4 years degree and my result was 1st class. Acs assessed my Degree as following: "Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science and Engineering) from University of Dhaka awarded November 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"

So, should I select *Honours Degree (1st class)* or *Bachelor Degree*?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying to VIC SS, but unable to upload all my documents sent for ACS assessments as there is limit to the doc upload... how do I go about this ?
> 
> ...



Submitted the application, hopefully it will not be rejected 

One quick qn to Dreamus\Lifesgood\Coolsnake and other sr. for VIC SS..

after submitting the application, I got a confm stating "thanks you, we will contact you within 2 wks" (essence of the confm).. My qn is does it really take 2wks for them to ack the receipt of the application ? 

As I was unable to upload all the docs, can I send the remaining docs to the below mentioned email ?

As mentioned on LivVis site :

You can submit scanned copies of these documents as part of your online sponsorship application. We do not require hard copies of any documents. Alternatively, you can email these documents to [email protected] if you did not submit them with your online application.


Appreciate a quick response, thanks

Rekha


----------



## spetzi28 (Aug 13, 2011)

We just got our state sponsership today , cant belive it we send it on the 5th of April


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Submitted the application, hopefully it will not be rejected
> 
> One quick qn to Dreamus\Lifesgood\Coolsnake and other sr. for VIC SS..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
That must have been "we will contact you within 12 weeks". 

You usually get the acknowledgement within a week's time. You don't have to worry about the acknowledgement as it is merely an email confirming the receipt of your email. 

Reg the documents, you don't have to upload all the docs you submitted to ACS again. Instead you only need your resume, any certifications and any other document which you feel will enhance your chances of an approval. Anyways, if you want to submit any more docs your only option is to mail them the doc as an attachment along with your application ref number in the subject. 

There is a list of docs which Dreamaus has suggested which should be a good start.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Good luck!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

spetzi28 said:


> We just got our state sponsership today , cant belive it we send it on the 5th of April


Congrats .... that is really a great news  ... well i heard WA granted lot of SS on 27th of April .... u r lucky as u r one on them


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

hey K****ij,

Any good news from u???


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> hey K****ij,
> 
> Any good news from u???


Yes millinium.. I have got the SS.. Another milestone has passed..!! 

K****ij


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yes millinium.. I have got the SS.. Another milestone has passed..!!
> 
> K****ij


Magzz, Satyams .... Any news for you guys ...?!!?


----------



## magzz (Aug 22, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Magzz, Satyams .... Any news for you guys ...?!!?


got it yesterday


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Magzz, Satyams .... Any news for you guys ...?!!?


kshaggarwal

Congrats mate for SS.

I have got an approval yesterday,but more confusion started now. I have applied for VIC also on March 5th and acknowledgement received on 14th March. My biggest confusion is whether to wait for VIC result or go with WA.

I observed the CO allocation time increased from 4 weeks to 5 weeks, so will be the trend in future i believe.

Having said that every passing day is important now, now it really worthwhile to wait for another one or two weeks for VIC results or go ahead with WA.

totally totally confused. Guys throw some light.

kshaggarwal, any thoughts on that? I guess, u r in the same situation

Thanks
SatyamS


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

satyams said:


> kshaggarwal
> 
> Congrats mate for SS.
> 
> ...


Same here bro ...!! I am in a fix too .. And moreover, my wait for Vic will still be at least a month ..!! 

But how does the allocation of CO makes a difference.? I know, it delays the application but from our end we just have to submit the application max by mid of june .. Isn't it...??


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Same here bro ...!! I am in a fix too .. And moreover, my wait for Vic will still be at least a month ..!!
> 
> But how does the allocation of CO makes a difference.? I know, it delays the application but from our end we just have to submit the application max by mid of june .. Isn't it...??



I remember somebody had mentioned in the forum that if the CO is not allocated before june 30, ur application may be at risk and processing may get delayed substantially after June 30. Already now it has gone from 4 week to 5 weeks. So lil worried that are we gonna miss boat if we delay at the moment waiting for vis SS.

To be frank, i need more clarity and information to take correct decision. I hope the seniors from this forum helps. 

Keep me in the loop with your updates and thoughts bro.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

satyams said:


> I remember somebody had mentioned in the forum that if the CO is not allocated before june 30, ur application may be at risk and processing may get delayed substantially after June 30. Already now it has gone from 4 week to 5 weeks. So lil worried that are we gonna miss boat if we delay at the moment waiting for vis SS.
> 
> To be frank, i need more clarity and information to take correct decision. I hope the seniors from this forum helps.
> 
> Keep me in the loop with your updates and thoughts bro.


Sure bro ...!! For I am rather in a worse zone if what you are telling is true.. My Vic SS is not expected before End of May/First week of june .. And 5 weeks from that, will definitely push me beyond June 30th..

Any clarification on this and I can decide to go with WA. Then I can apply DIAC today and save another month's time ..


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Sure bro ...!! For I am rather in a worse zone if what you are telling is true.. My Vic SS is not expected before End of May/First week of june .. And 5 weeks from that, will definitely push me beyond June 30th..
> 
> Any clarification on this and I can decide to go with WA. Then I can apply DIAC today and save another month's time ..


I think its better to get more inputs from this forum. I myself did not read on official websites but in the forum only. i think we need to open a new thread for this, what u say?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello Seniors ...

I am in a Fix .. According to the Vic SS timelines, I will get my approval (if at all) only by End of May.

Then my DIAC will be applied in June and my CO allocation will be in July... What impact can this have on my application ..??

Please any thoughts, or knowledge on this will be really halpful ..!! 

Regards
K****ij


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

satyams said:


> I think its better to get more inputs from this forum. I myself did not read on official websites but in the forum only. i think we need to open a new thread for this, what u say?


Good Idea ...!! I think that can fetch some better info ..!!


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

Try to read earlier post in this thread, it has been described in detail. I forgot the precise page, after page 35 I suppose


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

satyams said:


> I remember somebody had mentioned in the forum that if the CO is not allocated before june 30, ur application may be at risk and processing may get delayed substantially after June 30. Already now it has gone from 4 week to 5 weeks. So lil worried that are we gonna miss boat if we delay at the moment waiting for vis SS.
> 
> To be frank, i need more clarity and information to take correct decision. I hope the seniors from this forum helps.
> 
> Keep me in the loop with your updates and thoughts bro.


First of all Congrats Magzz, Satyams, kshaggarwal on SS 

Well i don't think so there is something like if no CO allocate before 30th June, yr application may be at risk .... i first time heard it from you..... if there would any news regarding this .... Of Course everyone would be worried about this .... 

Secondly what if VIC won't offer you SS then? Of Course there is a risk to wait for VIC SS. If you got WA SS i advice you guys to apply to DIAC ASAP basis ..... If you apply to DIAC, Of Course there would a sign of relief ....
i think you guys should go with what is in your hand ..... I am still waiting for my WA SS  


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys,

I am aware that Victoria asks for commitment letters when you mention relatives/friends liiving in other states.

*However, has anyone of you uploaded commitment letters when applying for Vic SS, especially the ones who didnt show relatives/friends residing in other states or the ones who dont have relatives in other states?*

I ask as its a little confusing as to whether its required to provide commitment essays/letter since there is no option/section in the online form for this.

For the ones who got their Vic SS already without providing any commitment letters (unless asked by Victoria), please confirm.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Rekha,
> That must have been "we will contact you within 12 weeks".
> 
> You usually get the acknowledgement within a week's time. You don't have to worry about the acknowledgement as it is merely an email confirming the receipt of your email.
> ...


Thanks Coolsnake for clarifying, I was so worried  this 1st Jul deadline is getting on my nerves I must confess... 

Documents list by Dreamus should be in this same thread, I will read thru ... , but it wud be gr8 if Dreamus can give a quick list of docs plssssss..

Thanks again for all your time..

Rekha


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Engi said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am aware that Victoria asks for commitment letters when you mention relatives/friends liiving in other states.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As I did not mention anyone outside VIC, they did not ask me for any written commitment letter.
I have already received Vic SS grant without providing any written commitment letters.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Saydur, thanks for the quick relief/reply 

What was your occupation code? 263111 - Comp systems and network engineer or Systems analyst?

Would appreciate if others can share if the provided commitment letters or not.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Engi said:


> Saydur, thanks for the quick relief/reply
> 
> What was your occupation code? 263111 - Comp systems and network engineer or Systems analyst?
> 
> Would appreciate if others can share if the provided commitment letters or not.


263111 - Computer network and systems engineer


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Engi said:


> Saydur, thanks for the quick relief/reply
> 
> What was your occupation code? 263111 - Comp systems and network engineer or Systems analyst?
> 
> Would appreciate if others can share if the provided commitment letters or not.


Hi,
I also applied for the Vic SS without any commitment letter. My opinion is that if it was necessary they would have made it so for all applicants. Instead they only ask for it when you have mentioned that you have friends/relatives outside Vic. I have seen a lot of people on this forum who have received their SS without providing any such letter.

I would suggest that you do not wait and get started with the application at the earliest. Good Luck!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I have only submitted whatever they asked for (ACS, IELTS, CV)...still waiting though


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Even i got VIC SS without committment Letter as i didnt mention anyone living outside victoria state


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

simone1 said:


> Hi Trajan,
> I applied on 26th March and received Vic SS on 23th April. But, may be the quick turnaround for me was due to the reason that I am already employed in Melbourne.
> 
> All the best for your application.


hey Simone congrats...that was quick  all the best for 176 application. are you already working a ICT BA there? if yes, with whom?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

satyams said:


> I think its better to get more inputs from this forum. I myself did not read on official websites but in the forum only. i think we need to open a new thread for this, what u say?


I took inputs from a few seniors and they said it shouldn't be a problem at all..!!


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

sil3nt said:


> Try to read earlier post in this thread, it has been described in detail. I forgot the precise page, after page 35 I suppose


Sil3nt

Have you received any outcome from VIC, if not, when are you expecting the result?

I have applied on 5 march and acknowledgement received on 14 march. So fingers crossed. Pls share your outcome and expectations

Thanks
SatyamS


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

satyams said:


> Sil3nt
> 
> Have you received any outcome from VIC, if not, when are you expecting the result?
> 
> ...


Hi satyam,

I also received acknowledgement about the same time as you. I am expecting the result (hopefully positive) this week, since I have seen people who got their acknowledgement early march, have already received their result last week. Don't worry, if I have received my result, I will update this thread 

I am actually already in melbourne, not sure if I need to update them about this. Any thought?


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

sil3nt said:


> Hi satyam,
> 
> I also received acknowledgement about the same time as you. I am expecting the result (hopefully positive) this week, since I have seen people who got their acknowledgement early march, have already received their result last week. Don't worry, if I have received my result, I will update this thread
> 
> I am actually already in melbourne, not sure if I need to update them about this. Any thought?


On which visa you are in Melbourne? if you have any offer in hand its worth intimating them that will be a huge plus for approval.

I have got WA positive last week, but i am just waiting for VIC. so am curious how long should i wait for VIC result.

Any ways all the best and expect this week the outcome.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

I applied on 27 march 

Got acknowledgement on 5th may .. Should I wait for Victoria Ss or go ahead with 175 .. Worried abt new points system n changes .. Is it worthwhile to wait for Ss .. Big dilemma


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

spaniard said:


> I applied on 27 march
> 
> Got acknowledgement on 5th may .. Should I wait for Victoria Ss or go ahead with 175 .. Worried abt new points system n changes .. Is it worthwhile to wait for Ss .. Big dilemma



Are you sure about your dates mentioned here. I think it was 4th april, rite? Any way as per my understanding, they would take 8 weeks on an average basis. lets hope for the best.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi satyams & sil3nt

Count me in. I have also applied on march 7th. Hope we get positive reply this week.

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

trajan said:


> Hi satyams & sil3nt
> 
> Count me in. I have also applied on march 7th. Hope we get positive reply this week.
> 
> ...


Trajan

Whats your occupation?


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes it's 4 april


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

spaniard said:


> I applied on 27 march
> 
> Got acknowledgement on 5th may .. Should I wait for Victoria Ss or go ahead with 175 .. Worried abt new points system n changes .. Is it worthwhile to wait for Ss .. Big dilemma


As I can see you are already in Melbourne, I guess you are employed there. So I believe it will not take much time for you to get SS approval from vic. So better wait till 8/9 weeks from the day you applied, hopefully you will get the result by this time, otherwise go for 175.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

*Got WA approval but VIC still pending. Should i wait for VIC or not*

Hi Folks
I have been granted WA SS last week. I have also applied for VIC SS on March 5 and got an acknowledgement on 14 March. 
Now I am confused that should I wait for VIC or go ahead with WA sponsorship and file 176. If I want wait for VIC, how long should I wait for. What is the most sensible cutoff date till which I can wait for VIC. I don’t want to mess up with WA SS as well by waiting too long for VIC (I don’t know I may get negative results also after waiting so long).
Further, is there any chance to change my state sponsorship after applying 176. Suppose, If I get VIC after applying 176 with WA, will it be possible to change it to VIC.
Your thoughts and suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks
SatymS


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine is 261314 (Software Tester)


----------



## charmyaby (Feb 18, 2012)

*Help on NT commitment letter*



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> My email is on ur PM


Hi,

I am planning to file for NT SS in 1-2 days time and need help on drafting the commitment letter. 
Kindly help me out on the same. I need a guidance/sample on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Even i got VIC SS without committment Letter as i didnt mention anyone living outside victoria state


Thanks all for sharing the details.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Any update march applicants?I checked my mail now. No positive news from them.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

No news so far .. Been a long week with minimal activity on this


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> I have been granted WA SS last week. I have also applied for VIC SS on March 5 and got an acknowledgement on 14 March.
> Now I am confused that should I wait for VIC or go ahead with WA sponsorship and file 176. If I want wait for VIC, how long should I wait for. What is the most sensible cutoff date till which I can wait for VIC. I don’t want to mess up with WA SS as well by waiting too long for VIC (I don’t know I may get negative results also after waiting so long).
> Further, is there any chance to change my state sponsorship after applying 176. Suppose, If I get VIC after applying 176 with WA, will it be possible to change it to VIC.
> ...


Hi Satyams,

I have applied for Vic SS last wk, however as the time is very very short for me to get the results and apply for 176 before the cutoff, was also considering to apply to WA.

what is the time frame for WA ? 

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Satyams,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS last wk, however as the time is very very short for me to get the results and apply for 176 before the cutoff, was also considering to apply to WA.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha

The time frame for WA is almost 4-6 weeks right now. 

Regards


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> The time frame for WA is almost 4-6 weeks right now.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Kshaggarwal for your quick response 

I will apply to WA, the processing time looks better then Vic. I can opt for whatever comes first.... 

Thanks again !!
Rekha


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Need some advice from all you seniors here.
I'll get my IELTS results on 5th May 2012. I've already applied for ACS assessment (261313), and it is at stage 4.

Do you think it makes sense to apply for Victoria SS as soon as I receive my IELTS results on 5th May ? Is there a possibility that I'll get my positive results from Vic SS before say 20th June 2012 or around that ?

I know I can always apply for 175 as soon as my ACS results are in, but I'm just worried about crazy timelines in getting 175 (more than a year as many have said). Thats what I am wondering if its worth applying for Vic SS, and waiting till they come back with positive results , no matter when they send it.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some advice from all you seniors here.
> I'll get my IELTS results on 5th May 2012. I've already applied for ACS assessment (261313), and it is at stage 4.
> ...


Apply for Victoria SS definitely. They are aware of July changes and they might speed up the decision process for applicants who applied say a month before. If that is the case, you will get your result by end June and depending on that result you can decide which one to go for.

If you are awaiting even after July, apply 175 by June end the last date and either u can reject the SS result or take it and apply for another state sponsored visa by paying extra 3000$.

Choice is yours.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

*175 to 176*

Hi,

I have a positive ACS result (as a business analyst) and have my IELTS exam scheduled for the 12th of May. I am planning to apply for a Victorian state sponsorship and i am positive of getting a state sponsorship as i have completed my Masters from RMIT and have stayed in melbourne for close to 3 years (if fact i had a PR and had stayed in Australia on PR status for close to 1.5 years but could not go back before the expiry date due to some family commitments).

Now my question is : can i apply for a 175 visa (as i am eligible) and simultaneously apply for victorian statesponsorship. Upon receiving a positive reply from Victorian state, can i inform the diac to change the application from 175 to 176 or do i need to lodge a fresh 176 application (do i need to pay the fee separately for the 176 as well).

As i have a severe time crunch (due to july changes), should i get my victorian SS before july 1st or is it ok even if i get the ss after july 1st.

i would be grateful if some one could help me on this issue.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

World2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a positive ACS result (as a business analyst) and have my IELTS exam scheduled for the 12th of May. I am planning to apply for a Victorian state sponsorship and i am positive of getting a state sponsorship as i have completed my Masters from RMIT and have stayed in melbourne for close to 3 years (if fact i had a PR and had stayed in Australia on PR status for close to 1.5 years but could not go back before the expiry date due to some family commitments).
> 
> ...



My earlier reply in this thread applies to you as well. 
There is no option of changing 175 to 176. it is withdrawn couple of years back I guess. But as you said your chances of approval is high and it will be even higher if you are from low risk country.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Satyams,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS last wk, however as the time is very very short for me to get the results and apply for 176 before the cutoff, was also considering to apply to WA.
> 
> ...



For me it took three weeks, but now its pretty fast. You can expect in two weeks time.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

World2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a positive ACS result (as a business analyst) and have my IELTS exam scheduled for the 12th of May. I am planning to apply for a Victorian state sponsorship and i am positive of getting a state sponsorship as i have completed my Masters from RMIT and have stayed in melbourne for close to 3 years (if fact i had a PR and had stayed in Australia on PR status for close to 1.5 years but could not go back before the expiry date due to some family commitments).
> 
> ...


To answer your question if your Victorian SS approval gets through post July 1st, you have no reasons to worry coz if your SS is approved you will definitely be invited to apply for visa by DIAC. So go ahead with the SS application at the earliest.

All the best!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

World2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a positive ACS result (as a business analyst) and have my IELTS exam scheduled for the 12th of May. I am planning to apply for a Victorian state sponsorship and i am positive of getting a state sponsorship as i have completed my Masters from RMIT and have stayed in melbourne for close to 3 years (if fact i had a PR and had stayed in Australia on PR status for close to 1.5 years but could not go back before the expiry date due to some family commitments).
> 
> ...


This was possible 2 years back. Now you have to apply in either 175 or 176 and you can't change it later..!!

Rather you can apply for the SS and as you have a strong profile, you might get a much faster response. 

Hope this helps..!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Apply for Victoria SS definitely. They are aware of July changes and they might speed up the decision process for applicants who applied say a month before. If that is the case, you will get your result by end June and depending on that result you can decide which one to go for.
> 
> If you are awaiting even after July, apply 175 by June end the last date and either u can reject the SS result or take it and apply for another state sponsored visa by paying extra 3000$.
> 
> Choice is yours.


Thanks dreamaus !
Paying extra $3000 is out of question for me  , but you mentioned that I can reject the Vic SS results too, so that seems to be a fine thing to do if the results come in too late.

I'm really hoping Vic folks do what ACS people have done ... i.e. the promise of giving out the assessment results before 1st July if you apply before 27th April.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi...Does anyone know if VIC acknowledges the applicant after sending form 1100 to DIAC? Or do we get know only after looking at the status online..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Hi...Does anyone know if VIC acknowledges the applicant after sending form 1100 to DIAC? Or do we get know only after looking at the status online..


They are very prompt in acknowledging you that they have sent their form to DIAC. But there is no response to my mail intimating that I have got my visa successfully.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> They are very prompt in acknowledging you that they have sent their form to DIAC. But there is no response to my mail intimating that I have got my visa successfully.


Hi Dreamaus,

need some help with VIC SS, tried to read thru the entire thread but its more then 45 pgs , wud it be ok to pls give me the list of docs u have uploaded for Vic SS ? 

I have already uploaded the following :

declaration
fin details in excel 
passport copies 
academics
current co HR letter with roles and responsibilities

my ielts is pending and is due on 4th ..

other then this do I have to upload or send any other docs ? please cofirm.

Thanks for your time in advance !!

Rekha


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Rekha,

As far as i know IELTS is mandatory for VIC SS. How did you manage to apply without IELTS?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

SandyBR said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> As far as i know IELTS is mandatory for VIC SS. How did you manage to apply without IELTS?


Guess she has only uploaded and saved it, but not submitted it.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

any news?????


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Dreamaus,
> 
> need some help with VIC SS, tried to read thru the entire thread but its more then 45 pgs , wud it be ok to pls give me the list of docs u have uploaded for Vic SS ?
> 
> ...


# CV
# IELTS report
# skill assessment report


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> As far as i know IELTS is mandatory for VIC SS. How did you manage to apply without IELTS?


Hi SandyBR,

I applied without my IELT's, but uploaded a letter stating the results date and will upload the same as soon as I get it.

I got an email confirmation with a ref # stating I need to upload my Ielts results within 7 days... else I will have to resubmit my application again (it will not be rejected though).. 4th is my results date and its within 7days timeframe.. now praying that I get atleast 7 in each band 

Out of all this one best thing is my ref # is one wk earlier then the one i would have got if applied after 4th..... so its one wk less in my target date...

cheers,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Guess she has only uploaded and saved it, but not submitted it.


Hi,

I submitted and got an confirmation email too..however it clearly stated need to submit my ielts within 7 days, else will have to re apply again..

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> # CV
> # IELTS report
> # skill assessment report


Thanks Saydur !!

looks like whatever I have submitted is fine, only ielts is pending.

Rekha


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi SandyBR,
> 
> I applied without my IELT's, but uploaded a letter stating the results date and will upload the same as soon as I get it.
> 
> ...


Just a quick query, will you be getting a final confirmation email from them after submitting the IELTS score ? 

it is good to know that they do not reject your application if the IELTS score is not submitted with in 7 days. If it was the case then you had to wait for the next 6 months to reapply.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Just a quick query, will you be getting a final confirmation email from them after submitting the IELTS score ?
> 
> it is good to know that they do not reject your application if the IELTS score is not submitted with in 7 days. If it was the case then you had to wait for the next 6 months to reapply.



yes that was one outcome I was dreading most.. , apart from what my scores wud be for ielts...

I suppose I will not get any final cofm, as I have got the ref # and email read I can send any doc stating the ref #


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes that was one outcome I was dreading most.. , apart from what my scores wud be for ielts...
> 
> I suppose I will not get any final cofm, as I have got the ref # and email read I can send any doc stating the ref #


How will you submit your result when the certificate is received 4 days after the result date. This will lapse your time frame.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> How will you submit your result when the certificate is received 4 days after the result date. This will lapse your time frame.



oops I missed out that one, I hope it gets delivered on monday which ofcourse is within my timeframe...

Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> oops I missed out that one, I hope it gets delivered on monday which ofcourse is within my timeframe...
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,
Can't you collect your TRF from the test center instead of waiting for the same to arrive by snail mail? Have you been given that option?

Good Luck!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Rekha,
> Can't you collect your TRF from the test center instead of waiting for the same to arrive by snail mail? Have you been given that option?
> 
> Good Luck!!


Hi Coolsnake,

I checked with brit council, they said no option of getting it other then thru courier which will reach me in two days.
However they said the results will be published online and can be printed, I will try and upload the same, hopefully they will wait till tuesday.. or else track my courier and collect it directly from courier office, instead of waiting for them to leisurely deliver it.. 

Rekha


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

saydur said:


> Isn't it better not to ask vic for status within 12 weeks as they clearly mentioned the following in the acknowledgment mail...
> 
> *"We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period"*


Hi Saydur,

A quick Q..did you have to show a lot of funds in your SS application to VIC? Do they ask for it specifically?

Thanks


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> A quick Q..did you have to show a lot of funds in your SS application to VIC? Do they ask for it specifically?
> 
> Thanks


You need to fill in a field on the application form while applying for the Vic SS stating how much funds you currently have. Vic haven't asked for proof of funds in the past but it is at their discretion to ask for it at any given time.

You can check the LiveinVictoria site for the minimum amount required based on the family size.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> oops I missed out that one, I hope it gets delivered on monday which ofcourse is within my timeframe...
> 
> Rekha


You can call the British Council after the results are out and get the TRF number from them. The TRF can be send with a copy of the results available online. It would be more authentic. BTW as per Vic SS site only IELTS, CV and Vic Sponsorship declaration is necessary at the time of application. Rest everything can be send by e-mail whenever called for as per the progress of the application.

Cheers!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> You can call the British Council after the results are out and get the TRF number from them. The TRF can be send with a copy of the results available online. It would be more authentic. BTW as per Vic SS site only IELTS, CV and Vic Sponsorship declaration is necessary at the time of application. Rest everything can be send by e-mail whenever called for as per the progress of the application.
> 
> Cheers!


thanks Destinationaustralia, good suggestion I will do the same. British Council confirmed that results will be published by 1pm tom... once its done I will call them and get the TRF and courier details so that I can collect it as early as I can.

Looks like we have applied around the same time last wk, have you recieved any confirmation other then the application ref # ?

Rekha


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> A quick Q..did you have to show a lot of funds in your SS application to VIC? Do they ask for it specifically?
> 
> Thanks


Hi karan_2891,

Check this link to find out how much fund you need to show for your VIC SS application:
Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria

while applying, there I had to fill a field which asked about how much fund I have (including cash, asset, gold, furniture etc.)

Though they did not ask for any doc regarding this, I just uploaded an excel sheet mentioning the amount I have under different head. (For example, cash = $xxx, gold= $yy, real estate= $zz, DPS= $qq, etc.)


they did not ask me for proof. But they can ask for it if they want.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey...i got confirmation from VIC that they have forwarded form 1100 to DIAC. It took exactly 1 week for them to acknowledge.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone heard back on state sponsorship recently ..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> You can call the British Council after the results are out and get the TRF number from them. The TRF can be send with a copy of the results available online. It would be more authentic. BTW as per Vic SS site only IELTS, CV and Vic Sponsorship declaration is necessary at the time of application. Rest everything can be send by e-mail whenever called for as per the progress of the application.
> 
> Cheers!


I am out of Vic SS... lost my IELT's score by 0.5 in one of the modules 

I dont think I will be able to apply for it after 25th may, as taking test again on 12th May..... 

Rekha


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I am out of Vic SS... lost my IELT's score by 0.5 in one of the modules
> 
> I dont think I will be able to apply for it after 25th may, as taking test again on 12th May.....
> 
> Rekha


Cheer up! it is only a minor hiccup. You can surely improve upon the grade. Not to bother too much about the July 30 deadline. March forward!


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

spaniard

No positive news from them till now. Waiting for a good news from them. Hope we will receive soon.

thanks
trajan


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I am out of Vic SS... lost my IELT's score by 0.5 in one of the modules
> 
> I dont think I will be able to apply for it after 25th may, as taking test again on 12th May.....
> 
> Rekha


that's a bad news 
If they reject your current application (before 25th may) for not having the IELTS score, then I am afraid you will not be able to apply on 25th after getting new score. I guess you will have to wait for another 6 months 


Anyways, study hard for your IELTS, go for WA SS and this time, please cross the bridge when you reach there. before you start to apply for WA, make sure you have all the docs ready.
wish you all the best.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just applied 176.
I am supposed to receive a mail from DIAC by tomorrow with link to upload my docs, right?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Cheer up! it is only a minor hiccup. You can surely improve upon the grade. Not to bother too much about the July 30 deadline. March forward!


thanks destinationaustralia..

Yes will have to try even harder this time, I still have 175 to look forward too.. 

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> that's a bad news
> If they reject your current application (before 25th may) for not having the IELTS score, then I am afraid you will not be able to apply on 25th after getting new score. I guess you will have to wait for another 6 months
> 
> 
> ...



hi Saydur,

my application will be canceled and not rejected (assume i can apply after 25th may if I get the required scores as it is not rejected), however I dont want to apply after 1st Jul and go thru the new set of rules...so will try to get the score this tm and go for 175..

thanks,

Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just applied 176.
> I am supposed to receive a mail from DIAC by tomorrow with link to upload my docs, right?


Yes, you will get an automated email after 24 hours of applying.

Good Luck!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> I am out of Vic SS... lost my IELT's score by 0.5 in one of the modules
> 
> I dont think I will be able to apply for it after 25th may, as taking test again on 12th May.....
> 
> Rekha


Hard luck Rekha!! Give it your best shot on 12th May & apply before the new changes come in.

All the very best!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Question - If I apply for Vic SS now (say on 5th May 2012), and if I dont get any reply before 1st July, can I go ahead and apply for the 175 Visa ? I will have my 65 points either with SS , or after mid-June when I complete 5 years of work exp.

So do you guys know about any rule which says that if I have applied for some state sponsorship, then I cannot apply for 175 till I receive the reply from the state ?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

sherlock said:


> So do you guys know about any rule which says that if I have applied for some state sponsorship, then I cannot apply for 175 till I receive the reply from the state ?


No such rule for sure.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Question - If I apply for Vic SS now (say on 5th May 2012), and if I dont get any reply before 1st July, can I go ahead and apply for the 175 Visa ? I will have my 65 points either with SS , or after mid-June when I complete 5 years of work exp.
> 
> So do you guys know about any rule which says that if I have applied for some state sponsorship, then I cannot apply for 175 till I receive the reply from the state ?


Nope, there is no such rule. These two are independent of each other. You can apply for a SS and then change your mind & apply for a 175. DIAC doesn't care about the status of your SS if you aren't applying for a State Sponsored 176.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

*can anyone tell me that, is 1 year full-time study is equivalent of 1 year full-time work for fulfill the 475 visa requirement? *

"You and any accompanying secondary applicants, must agree to live and work or study in a Specified Regional Area of Australia." 

"Note: The main applicant can study while they hold this visa, however they are expected to be looking for, and engaging in, full time work. Any study should be incidental to full time work." 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/475/obligations-applicant.htm


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Saydur & Coolsnake,

Thanks for the quick confirmation ! I'll go ahead and apply for Vic SS then ... lets hope I hear from them before 30th June ... else I'll go for 175. The only thing thats stopping me from going for 175 is the crazy processing times of 12-18 months !


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hard luck Rekha!! Give it your best shot on 12th May & apply before the new changes come in.
> 
> All the very best!!


Thanks Coolsnake, will try my best !!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Coolsnake, will try my best !!



All the best Rekha ! Do let the forum users know about outcome of Vic SS as well.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

if you applied online then you can attach your documents by visiting following link


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel


note: the password would be the same as of your on-line visa application.




saydur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just applied 176.
> I am supposed to receive a mail from DIAC by tomorrow with link to upload my docs, right?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> All the best Rekha ! Do let the forum users know about outcome of Vic SS as well.



thanks Sherlock, will post the details of vic ss..


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Yes, you will get an automated email after 24 hours of applying.
> Good Luck!!





fabregas said:


> if you applied online then you can attach your documents by visiting following link
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel
> 
> note: the password would be the same as of your on-line visa application.


Thanks coolsnake and fabregas. Yes, I applied online.

@coolsnake/fabregas/dreamaus and others,

I have one question to you guys.

From August 2008 to August 2009, I had my salary a/c with HSBC. Then I changed my job and the salary a/c was also changed. Since then I did not use my HSBC a/c, eventually the a/c was dormant and then closed by the bank. Now I am trying to get bank statement from hsbc for that period but they are not able to provide as the a/c was closed long ago. still I am trying to get that from them. BTW, I have salary certificate and payslip for that period from employer (It's a well known global ICT company and it was my first job).

I have bank statement since August 2009 to till date for my salary a/c (different bank), also the payslip and salary certificate from new employer.

Do you think it will be a problem if I can't provide bank statement for the mentioned period??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Saydur & Coolsnake,
> 
> Thanks for the quick confirmation ! I'll go ahead and apply for Vic SS then ... lets hope I hear from them before 30th June ... else I'll go for 175. The only thing thats stopping me from going for 175 is the crazy processing times of 12-18 months !


Dont think 175 is really taking 12-18 months for Indian applicants. You can check the "Priority 3 now Priority 4" thread for frequent updates. It looks like majority of people who have applied late last year have already been assigned a CO.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Thanks coolsnake and fabregas. Yes, I applied online.
> 
> @coolsnake/fabregas/dreamaus and others,
> 
> ...


Hi Saydur,
In my opinion, if you have documents supporting your employment like the offer letter, promotion letter or any letter which is on the company's letter head & the payslips for that duration then you dont need bank statements. In the email sent by the CO, I don't see a mention of Bank Statements but I do see pay slips. So if you have payslips and other documents on company letter head then you should be fine. 

Good luck!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Saydur,
> In my opinion, if you have documents supporting your employment like the offer letter, promotion letter or any letter which is on the company's letter head & the payslips for that duration then you dont need bank statements. In the email sent by the CO, I don't see a mention of Bank Statements but I do see pay slips. So if you have payslips and other documents on company letter head then you should be fine.
> 
> Good luck!!


thanks!! Yes I have the payslips.

I also have offer letter,appointment letter, experience certificate from HR, salary certificate from HR and all of them are on the company letter head.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys finally the wait is over. Got the magical mail yesterday. Visa granted  thanks a lot for all for supporting me to achieve my dream . Now next steps of job hunting


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Rekha Raman said:


> I am out of Vic SS... lost my IELT's score by 0.5 in one of the modules
> 
> I dont think I will be able to apply for it after 25th may, as taking test again on 12th May.....
> 
> Rekha


VIC SS website says that all applications made before the 30th of June if granted a SS will directly get a invite under the new changes. So you need not worry now but only pray that there are enough quota till June 30th


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Guys finally the wait is over. Got the magical mail yesterday. Visa granted  thanks a lot for all for supporting me to achieve my dream . Now next steps of job hunting


Hi mmanjrekar,

great news!! Congrats!!

Could you please comment on my previous post regarding bank statement.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> Guys finally the wait is over. Got the magical mail yesterday. Visa granted  thanks a lot for all for supporting me to achieve my dream . Now next steps of job hunting


Hey congrats buddy!!

Great news. Party hard!!! 

Wish you all the very best for your next step. Any tentative date in mind to fly out?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think it would be a problem.. I gave them bank statements for last three years from August 2009 till date and CO was satisfied with that..



saydur said:


> Thanks coolsnake and fabregas. Yes, I applied online.
> 
> @coolsnake/fabregas/dreamaus and others,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

World2009 said:


> VIC SS website says that all applications made before the 30th of June if granted a SS will directly get a invite under the new changes. So you need not worry now but only pray that there are enough quota till June 30th


Hi World2009,

thanks for the update, its reassuring  looks like I still can make it if I am able to clear my writting module with 7..

but even If I get the SS before 30 June, wouldnt I need to apply for EOI as part of skill select.

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> guys finally the wait is over. Got the magical mail yesterday. Visa granted  thanks a lot for all for supporting me to achieve my dream . Now next steps of job hunting


congratulations !!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi World2009,
> 
> but even If I get the SS before 30 June, wouldnt I need to apply for EOI as part of skill select.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

If you have the SS and apply after June 30, yes you will have to apply under skill select (EOI), BUT you will automatically receive the invitation to apply, this is for sure, don't worry about this 

This is what VIC mentioned in my SS grant letter:
_"If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings."_

Wish you all the best!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> If you have the SS and apply after June 30, yes you will have to apply under skill select (EOI), BUT you will automatically receive the invitation to apply, this is for sure, don't worry about this
> 
> ...


wow thats some newz and occupation ceilings will be avlbl as i wud be the early bird.. 

thanks a lot for sharing this info..


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats MManjrekar thats a great news....best wishes for your job hunting...i hope you get one soon


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Question - If I apply for Vic SS now (say on 5th May 2012), and if I dont get any reply before 1st July, can I go ahead and apply for the 175 Visa ? I will have my 65 points either with SS , or after mid-June when I complete 5 years of work exp.
> 
> So do you guys know about any rule which says that if I have applied for some state sponsorship, then I cannot apply for 175 till I receive the reply from the state ?


Hi 
In mid June , if you complete your five years, then how are u planning to provide the assessment from ACS. As DIAC will only consider the exp counted by ACS.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> As DIAC will only consider the exp counted by ACS.


Hi mansin,

this is not true.

Say, someone was assessed by ACS with 4.5 yrs exp on January and continues with the same company for another six months with same job responsibility. Now after completing 5 yrs of exp he can apply to DIAC - only thing he has to do is get an experience letter(exactly same one as submitted to ACS) reissued by his company with CURRENT date. In this way surely he will be awarded points for 5 years of experience.

BUT after getting the assessment from ACS, if you change your job then it will not work, you will have to get your new job role assessed by ACS.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi all

*IELTS* (L - 8.5, R-7.5, W-7.0, S- 8.0, Overall - 8.0) : 13th Jan 2012 || *ACS +ve*: 27th April 2012 ( *BA*).

My consultant says that I can apply for direct PR with 5 years exp as Systems Analyst. Is that ok?? ACS gave me a BA assessment..Can we change the code for which we want to apply..ne idea??

If I apply for VIC SS then do I need to have a job offer in my hand or I have to go and find the job there??

How different is VIC SS from VIC Regional SS?? Is it worth applying for VIC Regional SS??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

chattri said:


> Hi all
> 
> IELTS (L - 8.5, R-7.5, W-7.0, S- 8.0, Overall - 8.0) : 13th Jan 2012 || ACS +ve: 27th April 2012 ( BA).
> 
> ...


You should not change the code for which you have got your ACS.. This can create a discrepancy..!! But why would you want to change the code, you can apply for a direct PR as a BA. The difference in a direct PR and a PR with SS is the processing time and the 2 years commitment to live in that state. 

To apply for SS you do not need a job in hand. But a job in hand can speed up your application. If you don't have a job in hand, you definitely need to go and look for one. (Assuming you wanna work )

With regional SS, you can't work and live in the main Melbourne city, where most of the IT companies are located, which is a huge negative. Rest is a personal opinion.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Saydur,
> In my opinion, if you have documents supporting your employment like the offer letter, promotion letter or any letter which is on the company's letter head & the payslips for that duration then you dont need bank statements. In the email sent by the CO, I don't see a mention of Bank Statements but I do see pay slips. So if you have payslips and other documents on company letter head then you should be fine.
> 
> Good luck!!


Do we need all of this if we have the experience letter from the company stating our roles and responsibilities as requested by the ACS..??


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> You should not change the code for which you have got your ACS.. This can create a discrepancy..!! But why would you want to change the code, you can apply for a direct PR as a BA. The difference in a direct PR and a PR with SS is the processing time and the 2 years commitment to live in that state.
> 
> To apply for SS you do not need a job in hand. But a job in hand can speed up your application. If you don't have a job in hand, you definitely need to go and look for one. (Assuming you wanna work )
> 
> With regional SS, you can't work and live in the main Melbourne city, where most of the IT companies are located, which is a huge negative. Rest is a personal opinion.


Thanks for your reply kshaggarwal. I was literally confused by what my consultant was saying. 

Just one more thing..I have 4 yrs exp as SA and 1.5 yrs exp as BA. I applied for assessment by ACS under BA & ACS gave me the assessment of BA. So for the points test how many yrs of exp will be counted - 1.5 yrs of BA or a total of 5.5 yrs of BA?? Will I be able to get 10 points for my work ex?? Ne idea??


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

You should get the total amount of work exp on you ACS assessment (sa+ba) as DIAC considers and awards experience for your nominated occupation + closely related occupation.

You'll get the 10 points.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

chattri said:


> Thanks for your reply kshaggarwal. I was literally confused by what my consultant was saying.
> 
> Just one more thing..I have 4 yrs exp as SA and 1.5 yrs exp as BA. I applied for assessment by ACS under BA & ACS gave me the assessment of BA. So for the points test how many yrs of exp will be counted - 1.5 yrs of BA or a total of 5.5 yrs of BA?? Will I be able to get 10 points for my work ex?? Ne idea??


You should get the benefit of all recognized by ACS ..!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Hey...i got confirmation from VIC that they have forwarded form 1100 to DIAC. It took exactly 1 week for them to acknowledge.


Hi SandyBR/coolsnake/dreamaus and others,

I applied 176 yesterday and got the automated email today.

Now to inform VIC about my application what I have to do? 
Just send a mail to *"[email protected]"* mentioning only the "TRANSACTION RECORD NUMBER(TRN)" for my 176 and in the subject of the mail I should mention my VIC SS reference number (SS-2012-00xxx), right?

I don't have to attach form 1100 in this mail, right?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Saydur, You need not to attach form 1100, just send an email to VIC gus with your 176 reference number...That should work


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Hey Saydur, You need not to attach form 1100, just send an email to VIC gus with your 176 reference number...That should work


thanks a lot SandyBR!!
I have started another thread, pls check this -
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/111170-176-applied-some-queries.html


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

SandyBR;

Did you provide a declaration essay / have a relative living in Victoria?



SandyBR said:


> Hello people.....
> 
> I am very happy to inform everyone that i got sponsorship today.
> 
> ...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> You should get the benefit of all recognized by ACS ..!!


Do you think I should ask ACS what is the total work ex they have considered for my BA and how many points will I score based on that in DIAC??

Actually I am asking this because I am short of 10 points from 65. If my total work exp of 5.5 is counted (SA - 4yrs + BA - 1.5 yrs) then I will get 5 more points and I will be able to apply for VIC SS otherwise not.

Can I apply for VIC SS even if I am not sure about 10 points??:confused2:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> Do you think I should ask ACS what is the total work ex they have considered for my BA and how many points will I score based on that in DIAC??
> 
> Actually I am asking this because I am short of 10 points from 65. If my total work exp of 5.5 is counted (SA - 4yrs + BA - 1.5 yrs) then I will get 5 more points and I will be able to apply for VIC SS otherwise not.
> 
> Can I apply for VIC SS even if I am not sure about 10 points??:confused2:


Hi chattri,

you can apply for VIC SS with 60 points, that's for sure.

BTW, could you post here what ACS mentioned in your assessment report? That might help people to understand how ACS assessed your exp.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> Do you think I should ask ACS what is the total work ex they have considered for my BA and how many points will I score based on that in DIAC??
> 
> Actually I am asking this because I am short of 10 points from 65. If my total work exp of 5.5 is counted (SA - 4yrs + BA - 1.5 yrs) then I will get 5 more points and I will be able to apply for VIC SS otherwise not.
> 
> Can I apply for VIC SS even if I am not sure about 10 points??:confused2:


One of my friends applied to ACS under ICT BA, the assessment report mentioned following:
-------------------------------------------
Dates: 01/07 - 06/09 (*0yrs 0mths*)
Position: Product Engineer - *not closely related to nominated occupation code*
Employer: ABC
Country: XXX

Dates: 06/09 - 07/11 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: ICT Business Analyst
Employer: XYZ
Country: ZZZ
-----------------------------------------

Hope you got my point.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

saydur said:


> One of my friends applied to ACS under ICT BA, the assessment report mentioned following:
> -------------------------------------------
> Dates: 01/07 - 06/09 (*0yrs 0mths*)
> Position: Product Engineer - *not closely related to nominated occupation code*
> ...


This is what was mentioned in my ACS letter :

Your skills have bee assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111( ICT Business analyst) of anzsco code.

Your ICT skilled employment exp has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 07/03 - 02/07 ( 3 yrs 7 months)
Position: Assistant Systems Analyst
Employer: ABC
Country: XXX

Dates: 04/08 - 11/08 (0 yrs 7 mnths)
Position: Assistant Systems Analyst
Employer: XYZ
Country: ZZZ

Dates: 01/11 - 08/11 ( 0 yrs 7 months)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ABC
Country: XXX

Dates: 09/11 - 02/12 (0 yrs 5 mnths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: XYZ
Country: ZZZ

So what does this mean?? Other that this nothing is mentioned.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

chattri said:


> This is what was mentioned in my ACS letter :
> 
> Your skills have bee assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111( ICT Business analyst) of anzsco code.
> 
> ...


This means that your experience for 62 months has been considered for ICT BA. 

Go ahead and apply for VIC SS or directly, whatever your plan is. Don't worry, everything will be alrite..!!


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> This means that your experience for 62 months has been considered for ICT BA.
> 
> Go ahead and apply for VIC SS or directly, whatever your plan is. Don't worry, everything will be alrite..!!


Thanks Kshaggarwal.. Hey is there a site from where I can get the deadlines for application for SS for different states for Australia??


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone..

Ne idea which State sponsorship is open now for applications and which states are better for IT jobs??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi all
> 
> *IELTS* (L - 8.5, R-7.5, W-7.0, S- 8.0, Overall - 8.0) : 13th Jan 2012 || *ACS +ve*: 27th April 2012 ( *BA*).
> 
> ...


In case you want to apply for Vic SS for 475 (Regional) you need to have a job ( of at least six months min 20 hr per week) offer in hand. For SS 176 there is no such requirement.

Cheers!


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello folks,

Any positive SS grant for March VIC applicants??...I have not received it yet. I am in my 9th week...

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> This is what was mentioned in my ACS letter :
> 
> Your skills have bee assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111( ICT Business analyst) of anzsco code.
> 
> ...


I think ACS considered your 62 months for ICT BA, not that (SA - 4yrs + BA - 1.5 yrs).

BTW, I can see a gap, didn't you submit any docs for following periods:

(1) 03/07 - 03/08
(2) 12/08 - 12/10


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I would appreciate feedback about the job condition for ICT Business Analyst in Regional WA. So far I found from several job sites it is not satisfactory. So, what is your plan who have granted visa 475 with the sponsor of WA?


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

Could you please tell me how did u submit the medicals and PCC, is there any confirmation from them once they recieve the medicals....




jamil said:


> *can anyone tell me that, is 1 year full-time study is equivalent of 1 year full-time work for fulfill the 475 visa requirement? *
> 
> "You and any accompanying secondary applicants, must agree to live and work or study in a Specified Regional Area of Australia."
> 
> ...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jamil,

Does the Visa grant be reflected in the online system immediately.

what should we do once the visa is granted...




jamil said:


> *can anyone tell me that, is 1 year full-time study is equivalent of 1 year full-time work for fulfill the 475 visa requirement? *
> 
> "You and any accompanying secondary applicants, must agree to live and work or study in a Specified Regional Area of Australia."
> 
> ...


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi Jamil,
> 
> Does the Visa grant be reflected in the online system immediately.
> 
> what should we do once the visa is granted...


Medical and PCC finalization depends on the CO. As soon as CO checks for the certificates and satisfied he/she changes the status to 'MET'.

Once all the requirements are MET, CO changes the status to APPLICANT APPROVED and Sends email with VISA grant notices.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

jamil said:


> Medical and PCC finalization depends on the CO. As soon as CO checks for the certificates and satisfied he/she changes the status to 'MET'.
> 
> Once all the requirements are MET, CO changes the status to APPLICANT APPROVED and Sends email with VISA grant notices.



My MED changed to MET, but no Grant, getting worried & - :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

hahamed said:


> My MED changed to MET, but no Grant, getting worried & - :confused2::confused2:


did u do ehealth or normal medicals ? how long did it take for medicals to be met for u ? my medicals says received but it is not MET or finalized yet since 1 week , i dont know how long my CO wants to stare at my xray 

many people here not getting grant, it is v tension


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Riza2012 said:


> did u do ehealth or normal medicals ? how long did it take for medicals to be met for u ? my medicals says received but it is not MET or finalized yet since 1 week , i dont know how long my CO wants to stare at my xray
> 
> many people here not getting grant, it is v tension



hehe 7 months 22 days only
i know definition of being patient varies across individuals.

but it is wht it is


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

saydur said:


> I think ACS considered your 62 months for ICT BA, not that (SA - 4yrs + BA - 1.5 yrs).
> 
> BTW, I can see a gap, didn't you submit any docs for following periods:
> 
> ...



No they dint ask me. I only submitted the docs with respect to my qualifications and work exp for all the jobs along with the reference letter from the employer and the colleagues.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi all

I had one more query.

With respect to the academic qualifications was something mentioned in the ACS Result Letter like your particular overseas qualification say " ABC - post grad degree " is comparable to which Austalian competency level??

Or was it just mentioned " Your ABC degree, from XYZ institute, completed EFG year is comparable to" thats it..nothing more
No comparison made...

Regarding the qualification do we need to get assessment from any other organisation??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

chattri said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Regarding the qualification do we need to get assessment from any other organisation??


No, none is required.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Trajan 

No reply yet . Let's hope we get some good news this week 

Spaniard


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> No, none is required.


Hi 

Ne idea about this??

_With respect to the academic qualifications was something mentioned in the ACS Result Letter like your particular overseas qualification say " ABC - post grad degree " is comparable to which Austalian competency level??

Or was it just mentioned " Your ABC degree, from XYZ institute, completed EFG year is comparable to" thats it..nothing more
No comparison made..._

Can anyone please reply if they got the same thing mentioned in their ACS result letter or was it different from this??


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Hi Trajan
> 
> No reply yet . Let's hope we get some good news this week
> 
> Spaniard



From what I observed, Vic provides Acks and approvals mostly on mondays..
Dont want to wait for another week... 
Thought I would get a faster response as im already employed in melbourne. No luck so far.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Teresa 
When did u apply for Vic Ss


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Hi Teresa
> When did u apply for Vic Ss


I applied on 13 apr.
Simone1 got his SS approved in 3 weeks and he is already employed here..
That's why I was hoping for a quicker processing.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

I m also employed here .. But haven't received approval since mar 27


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone knows that what are the chances of 
Getting positive victoria sponsorship if one qualifies meting all the conditions.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> Ne idea about this??
> 
> ...


Hi chattri,

This is what they mentioned in my assessment report:

_Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science and Engineering) from "XXX University" awarded <Month Year> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing._


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

Wanted to know that if I apply for SS for Vic and get it approved after 30th June then while applying for Visa with DIAC my application wil fall under the new rules?

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to know that if I apply for SS for Vic and get it approved after 30th June then while applying for Visa with DIAC my application wil fall under the new rules?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is very obvious. Any application after 30 June will fall under the new rules.

Cheers!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to know that if I apply for SS for Vic and get it approved after 30th June then while applying for Visa with DIAC my application wil fall under the new rules?
> 
> ...


Hi Jas,

If you apply to DIAC after June 30, your application will definitely fall under new rule(skill select), i.e. you will have to submit EOI, no matter you have SS or not.

The difference is, if you have SS, then after submitting EOI you will automatically receive the invitation to apply.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi destinationaustralia,

I am little bit curious about your signature, if you don't mind...



> Vic SS applied-27 Apr 12 || Vic SS withdrawn -03 May 12


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi destinationaustralia,
> 
> I am little bit curious about your signature, if you don't mind...


Well, I had applied for SS under 475 for which one needs to have an employment offer. I do not have an employment letter and had overlooked this requirement. Hence withdraw.

Cheers!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Well, I had applied for SS under 475 for which one needs to have an employment offer. I do not have an employment letter and had overlooked this requirement. Hence withdraw.
> 
> Cheers!


what is your plan now? Do you need that 10 points (SS under 475) to get 65?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

saydur said:


> what is your plan now? Do you need that 10 points (SS under 475) to get 65?


I have an option of relative sponsor or else improve the score on IELTS (8s)

Cheers!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi Jas,
> 
> If you apply to DIAC after June 30, your application will definitely fall under new rule(skill select), i.e. you will have to submit EOI, no matter you have SS or not.
> 
> The difference is, if you have SS, then after submitting EOI you will automatically receive the invitation to apply.


Hi Saydur,

Do you have the link to the the Victoria website page or DIAC webpage where they mention that if you have SS after 30th June, you will automatically receive the invitation to apply for visa once you submit your EOI ?

Thanks for all the help so far !


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> Do you have the link to the the Victoria website page or DIAC webpage where they mention that if you have SS after 30th June, you will automatically receive the invitation to apply for visa once you submit your EOI ?
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far !


Here is the link

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Cheers!


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, I haven't seen any VIC ss approvals since 23 April


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Saydur,

Can you please explain what do you mean by "
The difference is, if you have SS, then after submitting EOI you will automatically receive the invitation to apply"


Whats subclass 190 visa.
Is it something new?

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> Can you please explain what do you mean by "
> The difference is, if you have SS, then after submitting EOI you will automatically receive the invitation to apply"


Do you know about the coming changes in Australian skill migration system from July 2012? If not Please read this:
Skillselect

In short, under new skill select system, one can not directly apply for visa. Rather you will have to submit EOI(Expression of Interest), then if they feel they need your skill then they will send you an invitation to apply for visa. Without this invitation you can't apply for visa.
Hope you got my point.



jas131 said:


> Whats subclass 190 visa.
> Is it something new?


After 1st July there will be no subclass-176, instead you will have to apply for subclass-190. Similarly no subclass-175, instead you will have to apply for subclass-189. Check this: (Skilled workers -->Visa programs in SkillSelect)
Skillselect


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi chattri,
> 
> This is what they mentioned in my assessment report:
> 
> _Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science and Engineering) from "XXX University" awarded <Month Year> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing._


Hi Saydur,

now I am confused, because my skill assessment letter reads as :

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code,
being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate for migration purposes.

details of my employment and number of years mentioned.

there is no mention of any academics compared to australian degree ? :confused2:


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry if this question is repeated before -

While filling up Victoria SS application, they ask about the friends and relatives staying in Australia. Is there any harm/benefit in giving these details?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> now I am confused, because my skill assessment letter reads as :
> 
> ...


I too would like to know the answer. Senior members, comments please.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks br34k for the information.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> now I am confused, because my skill assessment letter reads as :
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

If I am not wrong, you are from non-ICT background and as far as I know ACS can't assess non ICT educational qualification.

Though I don't know how DIAC will award you points for your education. Let seniors/experts comment on this.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Sorry if this question is repeated before -
> 
> While filling up Victoria SS application, they ask about the friends and relatives staying in Australia. Is there any harm/benefit in giving these details?


Hi sherlock,

You can mention about friends/relatives living in VIC if you have any. 
But DO NOT mention anyone living outside VIC, it will create unnecessary hazard, they will ask you for another written commitment letter if you mention anybody outside VIC.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy cow! I just realized, I still have a long way to go . I came to this thread after realizing my occupation is on sponsored list only for Victoria. I have to give my IELTS on May 12th and cannot be able to lodge the state sponsorship application until the results come out on May 25th, provided I score 7 in each band.

Looks like Victoria takes 8-12 weeks on average to get back on the result. From what I understand, it is not guaranteed that one gets it approved coz I happen to see some rejections in this thread as well. 

Only NT and SA have my occupation of Database administrator on their list, but the number of jobs is almost nil in those states if I lookup online. In all probability I may fall under new rules starting July 1. So looks like I have to wait for Vic state sponsorship. Everything depends on it unless NSW or Queensland open up miraculously for Database administrator.

One good thing I notice is if we do get Victoria SS, they say the EOI will surely get an invite. So hope all works out well


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> If I am not wrong, you are from non-ICT background and as far as I know ACS can't assess non ICT educational qualification.
> 
> Though I don't know how DIAC will award you points for your education. Let seniors/experts comment on this.


Thanks Saydur,

Seniors pls help .. I feel like I am back to square one.. calculated my points based on the fact that my degree will fetch me 15 points..:confused2:


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Saydur,
> 
> Seniors pls help .. I feel like I am back to square one.. calculated my points based on the fact that my degree will fetch me 15 points..:confused2:


Hi Rekha, 

Don't feel bad. Somewhere in the forum I saw that in cases like yours, no need to go to another authority for educational assessment.


Seniors/Experts,

Please comment.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Saydur,
> 
> Seniors pls help .. I feel like I am back to square one.. calculated my points based on the fact that my degree will fetch me 15 points..:confused2:


Hi Rekha,
I don't think you have to worry. I read on another thread on this forum that DIAC had given someone the full 15 points for his non-ICT degree. You don't have to undergo anymore assessments.

Good Luck with your IELTS for now!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi guys.!! 

It's May 8th..!! 

Any VIC SS responses for people who applied in Feb end or after..?? We had the responses for the people till feb mid..!!

Any clarity or responses.???

Regards


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> now I am confused, because my skill assessment letter reads as :
> 
> ...


don't fret too much about that.
I am a Mechanical Engineer +MBA by education, and have worked in ICT for 8 years.
My ACS assessment was for ICT Business Analyst 261111 . The ACS assessment letter assesed me suitable, without a mention of my Degree being recognized equivalent (of course it wouldn't as my education is nowhere close to ICT).

However, no issues with my VIC SS application , and the visa pre-grant. Just planning my trip overseas to get my grant letter.

So chill, and enjoy the process 


Cheers!!
Harish


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

maryavow said:


> don't fret too much about that.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer +MBA by education, and have worked in ICT for 8 years.
> My ACS assessment was for ICT Business Analyst 261111 . The ACS assessment letter assesed me suitable, without a mention of my Degree being recognized equivalent (of course it wouldn't as my education is nowhere close to ICT).
> 
> ...


So that means it is the same case with me also?? I am an Electronic Engineer with MBA and have worked for 5 yrs as SA and BA. 

My ACS letter also assessed me suitable to apply as ICT Business Analyst without any mention of my degrees being recognized as equivalent to Australian Degree.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Guys...

DIAC is working with jet speed...Just to give heads up for people waiting for CO allocation. I got CO assigned to my application today and all documents met except Medicals and PCCs which i am yet to upload.

All the best for people who are waiting for VIC SS Results, CO is assigned within10 days after lodging 176, so no need to panic if you receive the result in first week of June, you can still make it before July deadline.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ wow that was fast. Thanks for the heads-up Sandy.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> DIAC is working with jet speed...Just to give heads up for people waiting for CO allocation. I got CO assigned to my application today and all documents met except Medicals and PCCs which i am yet to upload.
> 
> All the best for people who are waiting for VIC SS Results, CO is assigned within10 days after lodging 176, so no need to panic if you receive the result in first week of June, you can still make it before July deadline.


wow!! that's really fast.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

maryavow said:


> don't fret too much about that.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer +MBA by education, and have worked in ICT for 8 years.
> My ACS assessment was for ICT Business Analyst 261111 . The ACS assessment letter assesed me suitable, without a mention of my Degree being recognized equivalent (of course it wouldn't as my education is nowhere close to ICT).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Maryavow  

Good luck with your grant letter..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I don't think you have to worry. I read on another thread on this forum that DIAC had given someone the full 15 points for his non-ICT degree. You don't have to undergo anymore assessments.
> 
> Good Luck with your IELTS for now!!


Thanks Coolsnake !!

Its comforting to from Maryvow's reply, that I need not go for another 6-8 wks of assessment of my academics .. 

hoping to clear one last hurdle this time around... IELT's :ranger:

btw I havent heard anything for VIC guys, I neither got any cancellation or rejection email till now.. though I have informed them reg my IELT's scores :confused2:


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

JBY said:


> Hi Stormgal,
> 
> Did you apply for 176 yet ?


Can somebody help me with the link that provides information about the how to get state sponsorship, I am looking for information to apply for 176 for an occupation in SOL2. PLease explain how to choose a state and the procedure for getting the state sponsorship...

Thanks!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Can somebody help me with the link that provides information about the how to get state sponsorship, I am looking for information to apply for 176 for an occupation in SOL2. PLease explain how to choose a state and the procedure for getting the state sponsorship...
> 
> Thanks!


The procedure for applying to most states is similar. All detailed information about applying for SS is available through their respective websites.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I received an email today from vic guys... here what it read as :

As you are unable to provide the valid IELTS results at this time, you will not be able to continue with this application. Instead, you will need to wait until you have received the IELTS document and lodge a new application at: Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria, if the occupation remains eligible for VictorianGovernment nomination.

If I understood rite, I can apply again as soon as I receive my required IELT's, its not rejected.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

:focus:

Hi People ..!!! :boxing:

Anything on the responses for the people who have applied in the Feb end or March First week ..!! Please keep posting .. else this anxiety can kill me ..!! 

:tongue1::focus:
:ranger:


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi

Not Yet. Checking my mails daily morning...6:00 AM IST sharp(routine task these days)...

Have not yet received any info from them...

Thanks
Trajan

ACS : Feb14,2012 || IELTS: 8 (Overall) Mar 2,2012 || VICSS: 7th Mar,2012 | Ack 14-Mar


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

trajan said:


> Hi
> 
> Not Yet. Checking my mails daily morning...6:00 AM IST sharp(routine task these days)...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rajan ..!! Which means, I should sit patiently without any thought, but anxiety is something I can't help..!!

But do let me know your response, as and when ..!!


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer.
Acknowledgement Date: 17th April 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: No
Result: Awaited
Result Date: TDB
Comments: Confused as 30th June is coming


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

Can I apply for VIC SS without the IELTS result in hand.
I will be giving my test soon and expecting the results to come by month end.
So would it be sensible to apply now and upload my results when they come?

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I apply for VIC SS without the IELTS result in hand.
> I will be giving my test soon and expecting the results to come by month end.
> ...


Nopes. IELTS result's copy is a must that, score details wouldn't do. They are not going to process your application without IELTS result scan copy.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I apply for VIC SS without the IELTS result in hand.
> I will be giving my test soon and expecting the results to come by month end.
> ...


Hi Jas131,

I did the same recently and VIC guys came back asking me to upload the ielts results within 7 days, else the application will be canceled and I will need to reapply.

unfortunately I lost on ielts and my application has been canceled after 7 days, there is no way they will accept your application without ielts of 7 's.. they would process your application if your ACS is pending and not ielts...

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi All,
After a long wait, today I got my Vic SS granted. Thanks a lot for all forum members for all your wonderful help. I got it today morning (IST).

Regards
Trajan


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations Trajan . Happy for u .. I checked my mail .. Havent got yet .. But then there s always wait and always hope ! 

~spaniard


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*congrats Tarjan*



trajan said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait, today I got my Vic SS granted. Thanks a lot for all forum members for all your wonderful help. I got it today morning (IST).
> 
> Regards
> Trajan



Congrats tarjan. Hope u r ready with all the docs to file 176.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

congrats trajan,

Can you share your timeline ?


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry ! Saw your previous posts and found your time line.. I have also come into this early morning ... refreshing my inbox practice (for the past one month). 
Still keeping fingers crossed !


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

congrats trajan, mansin!! Quickly go for the 176!

I have about the same timeline with you 2, where I got my acknowledgement on 14 March. Unfortunately, I haven't received the long awaited e-mail yet. Hopefully it will come soon...


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, no congrats for me yet sil3nt.... I have also not got the mail... I have also applied on 12March and got Ack on 16th March...


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

ah, you are right! I misread your post. But that's okay, just treat it as early congrats for the e-mail which you will receive in the next few days  for now, we are in the same boat 

It's 2.30 PM in Melbourne now, hopefully they are still processing other applications as we speak.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats trajan.. good luck for your 176.
can u please post/update your signature with your timeline.




trajan said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait, today I got my Vic SS granted. Thanks a lot for all forum members for all your wonderful help. I got it today morning (IST).
> 
> Regards
> Trajan


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> ah, you are right! I misread your post. But that's okay, just treat it as early congrats for the e-mail which you will receive in the next few days  for now, we are in the same boat
> 
> It's 2.30 PM in Melbourne now, hopefully they are still processing other applications as we speak.


I hope , that they are processing still.. keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks Guys for your wishes. I am running around to get my daughter's passport now. I hope I will get it soon.

Ya. Time lines is in my signature.

Regards
Trajan

ACS applied: Jan 23, 2012, ACS Result: Feb 14, 2012, IELTS: 18 Feb 2012, IELTS Result:2 Mar 2012 VIC SS Applied: March 7,2012 VIC SS Result:May10,2012, 176 Visa - WIP (Work in Progress)


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

dont worry , you will get minor's passport in three days.. also it comes without police verification .. so it would be really fast..


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

Not good, I have just received the reply from Vic, my application is rejected...


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi friends,

Hurrah Hurrah !!! 

3 mins back got the successful VIC results.... Now things have geared up.. 

Thanks folks for the support all this time long....

Mansin


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> Not good, I have just received the reply from Vic, my application is rejected...


sil3nt - Too bad  I hope you qualify for 175 instead, and all the best !

Which ANZCO code did you apply for in Victoria SS ?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> Not good, I have just received the reply from Vic, my application is rejected...


Oh, sorry .... 

Now I am worried as I am also systems analyst. How many years of experience do you have? Did they say why they rejected you? :confused2:


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Hurrah Hurrah !!!
> 
> ...



Congrats mansin ! Keep us posted on your further visa process updates. Are you all ready to apply for 176 now ?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats Mansin and Trajan On your Vic results..!! I am next in line. Keeping my fingers crossed..!!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

So many answers today! You must feel happy who got + answer!


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Hurrah Hurrah !!!
> 
> ...



Hi mansin and trajan,

Which anzsco code did u apply for ?


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

my Code was System Analyst


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> Not good, I have just received the reply from Vic, my application is rejected...


Hi silent .. Did they mention why have they rejected .. Do u work in Victoria ?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

mansin said:


> my Code was System Analyst


So 1 systems analyst got it and another did not. I wonder what was the difference in your cases. How many years of experience do you have?

Sorry for all the questions, I want to understand if there is even point for me to wait until the second part of June or apply 175 without VIC response.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Hurrah Hurrah !!!
> 
> ...


Hi mansin and trajan,

Congrats!!


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats guys! I applied almost the same time as you kshaggarwal, looks like +- 15 days left now until we know  holding thumbs



kshaggarwal said:


> Congrats Mansin and Trajan On your Vic results..!! I am next in line. Keeping my fingers crossed..!!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi sil3nt

Really sorry to hear about the VIC SS rejection 

I would suggest you apply for for 175 asap as you still have that option.

Please share the reason VIC mentioned for refusal.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

br34k said:


> Congrats guys! I applied almost the same time as you kshaggarwal, looks like +- 15 days left now until we know  holding thumbs


Hoping for the same bro..!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Elekter said:


> So 1 systems analyst got it and another did not. I wonder what was the difference in your cases. How many years of experience do you have?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I want to understand if there is even point for me to wait until the second part of June or apply 175 without VIC response.



Elekter, I'm like you, System Analyst. Fingers crossed for both us!

I have around 4+ yrs of experience. What about you?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Elekter, I'm like you, System Analyst. Fingers crossed for both us!
> 
> I have around 4+ yrs of experience. What about you?


I have 9+ years. But I feel I did not make a very good CV for them (did not add any achievements under each job) and I chose regional VIC as where do I plan to settle in - I think both these factors may be negative for me.

I have decided to wait until June 25th for VIC response and then I will apply for 175 if my occupation still is in SOL 1 after July (hopefully new SOL will come out soon).


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine is Software Tester (261314)


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I have 9+ years. But I feel I did not make a very good CV for them (did not add any achievements under each job) and I chose regional VIC as where do I plan to settle in - I think both these factors may be negative for me.
> 
> I have decided to wait until June 25th for VIC response and then I will apply for 175 if my occupation still is in SOL 1 after July (hopefully new SOL will come out soon).




Don't think about it, nobody really knows their criteria for rejection/acceptance. I have attached my regular CV without any special editing. I mentioned Metropolitan Melbourne. Nobody knows if that's even a deciding factor. Logic says that they need experienced professionals, and you are definitely an experienced professional. 

I don't have the 175 option! (4+ yrs, not 5), and my IELTS is 7.5 (tough luck). So this is my only option. I'm not worried about it. In few weeks we should know anyway 


Good luck for both of us


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Don't think about it, nobody really knows their criteria for rejection/acceptance. I have attached my regular CV without any special editing. I mentioned Metropolitan Melbourne. Nobody knows if that's even a deciding factor. Logic says that they need experienced professionals, and you are definitely an experienced professional.
> 
> I don't have the 175 option! (4+ yrs, not 5), and my IELTS is 7.5 (tough luck). So this is my only option. I'm not worried about it. In few weeks we should know anyway
> 
> ...


Hi unixguy,
im also with 4+ yrs exp and ielts 7.5
tried ielts twice.. but im planning to attempt again and again until june mid, so i have an option if vic rejects me.
how about you ? are you trying for better score ?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> Hi unixguy,
> im also with 4+ yrs exp and ielts 7.5
> tried ielts twice.. but im planning to attempt again and again until june mid, so i have an option if vic rejects me.
> how about you ? are you trying for better score ?


I'm not really trying. I got 8 in writing, 8 in listening, 7.5 in speaking, and 7 in reading. I didn't prepare for the exam. My friends told me that I shouldn't have been brief in my speaking conversation. Anyway.

I honestly don't want to pay for the IELTS exam again, and I don't want to go through that stress again. If I get sponsorship, then good. If I don't, well, life goes on I guess


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi mansin and trajan,
> 
> Congrats!!


Hi Mansin and trajan...congratulations for the +ve VIC result :clap2:

Sorry to hear about your rejection sil3nt..
Hey could you please tell the reason why they rejected as I am applying for VIC now. So it could help if its based on documents that you provided.

Hi everyone ...

Just wanted to know what is this SOL1 and SOL2??
I thought there is only one SOL??


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Mansin and Trajan for SS approvals...Good luck rest of the applicants


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks Saydur...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

congratz mansin and trajan. good luck for 176 and see you soon in Melbourne...


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

br34k said:


> Congrats guys! I applied almost the same time as you kshaggarwal, looks like +- 15 days left now until we know  holding thumbs


Hi .. I saw that people got their approvals of 23rd April and there time line showed roughly 58 to 60 calendar days.. The same happened with me too .. So you can expect the approval accordingly...


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks SandyBR, DreamAUS, Chattri..


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi .. I saw that people got their approvals of 23rd April and there time line showed roughly 58 to 60 calendar days.. The same happened with me too .. So you can expect the approval accordingly...


Yea mansin .. We are hoping for the same ..!! 15 days for our 57 days timeline ..!!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*VIC SS Approved*

Hi all,

I got my VIC SS approval this morning. It took 2 months (Mar 9 - May 10)

I will be rejecting this SS as I already went ahead with NSW SS.

I had also applied for NSW on same day (Mar 9) , got approval on Apr 2, applied for 176 online on Apr 18, and CO asked for Med/PCC on May 5. Currently processing Medicals.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VIC SS approval this morning. It took 2 months (Mar 9 - May 10)
> 
> ...


If thats the case atleat let VIC know you wont be using ths SS so your spot can go to the person who needs it.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi Mansin and trajan...congratulations for the +ve VIC result :clap2:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rejection sil3nt..
> Hey could you please tell the reason why they rejected as I am applying for VIC now. So it could help if its based on documents that you provided.
> ...


Hi Chattri,

Are you talking about sol schedules 1 and 2 ?
Only jobs in Sol schedule 1 are valid if you don't have state or territory sponsorship.
Both sol schedule 1 and 2 are valid for 176 state sponsored visa.. They might come up with a new list in july 2012.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VIC SS approval this morning. It took 2 months (Mar 9 - May 10)
> 
> ...


Hi Sraza,

Is there a fee for NSW SS ? and timelines look lot faster compared to VIC..

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*NSW SS has fees*



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sraza,
> 
> Is there a fee for NSW SS ? and timelines look lot faster compared to VIC..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

NSW SS has a fees of 300aus $.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> NSW SS has a fees of 300aus $.


Thanks Rajlaxman !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> NSW SS has a fees of 300aus $.


Rajlaxman - How did you pay the fees? I do not see any online system for payment through credit card. Did you convert the amount into INR and send them the draft , or some other way ?


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Need to pay through Demand Draft*



sherlock said:


> Rajlaxman - How did you pay the fees? I do not see any online system for payment through credit card. Did you convert the amount into INR and send them the draft , or some other way ?


NSW dont have any online application or fee pay facility.

Every thing is through manual. I mean we have to take print outs of the required docs and fill it, take the demand draft and courier them.

NSW will take 3-4 weeks to process the SS.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> NSW dont have any online application or fee pay facility.
> 
> Every thing is through manual. I mean we have to take print outs of the required docs and fill it, take the demand draft and courier them.
> 
> NSW will take 3-4 weeks to process the SS.


OK cool. But how did you get the DD for AUD 300 ? Did you just convert the amount to INR (using that day's rate) and get the DD for that INR amount from the bank ?


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*I didnt applied yet*



sherlock said:


> OK cool. But how did you get the DD for AUD 300 ? Did you just convert the amount to INR (using that day's rate) and get the DD for that INR amount from the bank ?


Hi Sherlock I didn't applied NSW yet. but gone through their official web site. To get the DD for abroad you got to any nationalized bank ask them about DD for foreign country. They will separate charges to issue the DD for other countries. U need to take the Indian currency.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Sherlock I didn't applied NSW yet. but gone through their official web site. To get the DD for abroad you got to any nationalized bank ask them about DD for foreign country. They will separate charges to issue the DD for other countries. U need to take the Indian currency.


oh alright. thanks !


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VIC SS approval this morning. It took 2 months (Mar 9 - May 10)
> 
> ...


Hey sraza,

Since you applied for 2 SS and got both approved, i have a question, did you inform any of the state that you have already applied for sponsorship from the other state?

Thnx


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

terese said:


> Hi Chattri,
> 
> Are you talking about sol schedules 1 and 2 ?
> Only jobs in Sol schedule 1 are valid if you don't have state or territory sponsorship.
> Both sol schedule 1 and 2 are valid for 176 state sponsored visa.. They might come up with a new list in july 2012.


Yes I wanted to know about that because till now I had the idea that there is only one list of jobs issued by Australian Visa committee.

When I went through NSW SOL list then I found few jobs that were not even mentioned in Australian visa SOL. 
And on this forum I saw the mention of SOL1 and SOL2..so I wanted to know what is this.

So if a person has his job listed only in SOL2 and not in SOL1 then he can apply for Australian visa only under subclass 176??


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> So if a person has his job listed only in SOL2 and not in SOL1 then he can apply for Australian visa only under subclass 176??


Yes. 
Please note, all jobs listed in SOL-2 are not available in all states.
For example, in SOL-2, say there are 10 ICT jobs,but all of them are not available in all states, may be 4 of them are in NSW list, 6 of them are in WA, 10 of them in NT, 5 of them are available in VIC list and so on.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chattri said:


> Yes I wanted to know about that because till now I had the idea that there is only one list of jobs issued by Australian Visa committee.
> 
> When I went through NSW SOL list then I found few jobs that were not even mentioned in Australian visa SOL.
> And on this forum I saw the mention of SOL1 and SOL2..so I wanted to know what is this.
> ...


If your skill code is in SOL2 then you can ONLY apply for a State Sponsored 176 and not family sponsored 176.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

saydur said:


> Yes.
> Please note, all jobs listed in SOL-2 are not available in all states.
> For example, in SOL-2, say there are 10 ICT jobs,but all of them are not available in all states, may be 4 of them are in NSW list, 6 of them are in WA, 10 of them in NT, 5 of them are available in VIC list and so on.



Thanks Saydur..
Had this doubt which got cleared.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If your skill code is in SOL2 then you can ONLY apply for a State Sponsored 176 and not family sponsored 176.



Thanks coolsnake..


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> If your skill code is in SOL2 then you can ONLY apply for a State Sponsored 176 and not family sponsored 176.


Thats confusing...you are referring to SOL 1-2, I presume...

And for that you need either SS or FS to file 176.....unless theres a different SOL 2 that I dont know about.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Engi said:


> Thats confusing...you are referring to SOL 1-2, I presume...
> 
> And for that you need either SS or FS to file 176.....unless theres a different SOL 2 that I dont know about.


Nope. 

*SOL 1* - 175, SS 176, FS 176 
*SOL 2* - SS 176

Hope this answers your question.

Below is the link which should help you understand this better:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Nope.
> 
> *SOL 1* - 175, SS 176, FS 176
> *SOL 2* - SS 176
> ...


Hmmm..that still doesnt clarify the FS part.

It just says if you dont have SS, you should have your occupation in SOL 1, i.e 175

If you have SS then your occupation can be in either SOL 1 or SOL 2.

It doesn't state anywhere that for family sponsorship you need to have your occupation in SOL 1 itself. 

From what I see in the DIAC website, for FS your occupation has to be under SOL, they dont specify which one, so does it mean that your occupation can be under SOL 1 and 2?

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Trying to look up further info on DIAC website, do share other document/sources which sheds some light on the FS - SOL requirement.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

The PCC that the CO asks is from the police or the passport office..??

Regards


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Engi said:


> Hmmm..that still doesnt clarify the FS part.
> 
> It just says if you dont have SS, you should have your occupation in SOL 1, i.e 175
> 
> ...


coolsnake I found your earlier thread regarding the same query and looks you left it midway aswell. 

Is there a confirmed answer for this?

Anyone who have their occupation in SOL 2 applied for relative sponsorship?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Engi said:


> Hmmm..that still doesnt clarify the FS part.
> 
> It just says if you dont have SS, you should have your occupation in SOL 1, i.e 175
> 
> ...





> coolsnake I found your earlier thread regarding the same query and looks you left it midway aswell.
> 
> Is there a confirmed answer for this?
> 
> Anyone who have their occupation in SOL 2 applied for relative sponsorship?


If you check the below link, it is clearly stated that for SOL 2 "the State and Territory SOL (schedule 1 and 2) – relevant only for GSM applicants who are nominated by a State or Territory government agency under a State Migration Plan."

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

FS 176 is no different from 175. They both are very similar to each other except that you need extra documentation for FS 176.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> The PCC that the CO asks is from the police or the passport office..??
> 
> Regards


Hi,
If you asking about an Indian PCC then it should be obtained from PSK. More details can be found here:
Passport Seva Portal


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

So, when are u planning to Move...



jamil said:


> Medical and PCC finalization depends on the CO. As soon as CO checks for the certificates and satisfied he/she changes the status to 'MET'.
> 
> Once all the requirements are MET, CO changes the status to APPLICANT APPROVED and Sends email with VISA grant notices.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> If you asking about an Indian PCC then it should be obtained from PSK. More details can be found here:
> Passport Seva Portal


Hi Coolsnake,

From your timeline I can see that you got CO on 3rd May, but no update since then. Did s/he ask for any further document or ask for Med/PCC? What is your current status?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Got my SS Approval on 10 May 2012. Had made application on 23 March 2012. Will finish online application tomorrow. 

A small question, can I make split payment for online application using two credit cards?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

saydur said:


> Hi Coolsnake,
> 
> From your timeline I can see that you got CO on 3rd May, but no update since then. Did s/he ask for any further document or ask for Med/PCC? What is your current status?


Hi Saydur,
All the docs I submitted have changed to 'Met' status and the only stuffs pending are the Meds and PCC for US & UK. I think my FBI PCC will take atleast a month so until then my status would remain in ABPF status. :ranger:

Howz it going for you? Have you been assigned a CO yet?

Good Luck!!


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Saydur,
> 
> Howz it going for you? Have you been assigned a CO yet?
> 
> Good Luck!!


Nope, haven't got the CO yet...


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Elekter said:


> So 1 systems analyst got it and another did not. I wonder what was the difference in your cases. How many years of experience do you have?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I want to understand if there is even point for me to wait until the second part of June or apply 175 without VIC response.


Hello Elekter,
If you can apply for 175, why do you want to go for SS? Any specific reason? I think with your assessment done and IELTS cleared, you should apply for 175 asap.

All the best!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello Elekter,
> If you can apply for 175, why do you want to go for SS? Any specific reason? I think with your assessment done and IELTS cleared, you should apply for 175 asap.
> 
> All the best!



I would prefer 176 as it is quicker and I am very afraid that my occupation is removed from SOL1 and then my application will fall to the priority group 5 and then I have to wait for years. So 176 would be much more certain route.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone got WA SS recently????? its almost 4 weeks i have applied for SS ..... still waiting for it


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> anyone got WA SS recently????? its almost 4 weeks i have applied for SS ..... still waiting for it



HI millinium_bug,

Yah I have received WA SS for 475 on May 09 2012. I have applied on 19 April 2012.

If you need any more info, feel free to knock me...

Ruhul


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys...I got my ACS +ve today...how do I inform them about this update for my Vic SS application?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Send an email to [email protected] mentioning your VIC application reference number about the update and attach ACS letter. You would receive an email from them after they update your case with the letter..Generally it would take from 1 day to two weeks



Destination Journey said:


> Guys...I got my ACS +ve today...how do I inform them about this update for my Vic SS application?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> HI millinium_bug,
> 
> Yah I have received WA SS for 475 on May 09 2012. I have applied on 19 April 2012.
> 
> ...


WOW Ruhul congrats dude 
in which profession did u apply? and what were your regions priorities?
i applied on 16th April and still waiting for SS .... i am worried now  i don't know how much more time they will take to grant me the SS .....


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks SandyBR!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> WOW Ruhul congrats dude
> in which profession did u apply? and what were your regions priorities?
> i applied on 16th April and still waiting for SS .... i am worried now  i don't know how much more time they will take to grant me the SS .....



ICT Business Analyst.

1.	Peel
2.	South West
3.	Wheat Belt

Have you queried them about your status? You may send them a mail by asking your application status. Hope you will get feedback very soon.....


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> 1.	Peel
> 2.	South West
> ...


I also have the same priorities ....... yeah i have email them couple of weeks ago they replied me that the current prosessing time is 4 to 5 weeks ..... now its almost 4th week and today i email them again ..... lets see 
actually i have applied through a consultant .... and i think he is hidding correspondence from me .....


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> I also have the same priorities ....... yeah i have email them couple of weeks ago they replied me that the current prosessing time is 4 to 5 weeks ..... now its almost 4th week and today i email them again ..... lets see
> actually i have applied through a consultant .... and i think he is hidding correspondence from me .....


Yah....I think so...I think either your consultant haven't applied on mentioned time or he missed something...Lets hope for the best......

Have they send you any mail by stating that, ''The Skilled Migration application for XXXXX is currently being assessed."

They will send this kind of mail when when they started to assess your application. I think it will take 2-3 days only to get result after triggering this kind of mail.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yah....I think so...I think either your consultant haven't applied on mentioned time or he missed something...Lets hope for the best......
> 
> Have they send you any mail by stating that, ''The Skilled Migration application for XXXXX is currently being assessed."
> 
> They will send this kind of mail when when they started to assess your application. I think it will take 2-3 days only to get result after triggering this kind of mail.


Dear my email id was't mentioned in the application.... i think consultant mentioned his email ID for correspondance with them .... i called my consultant today and he said no worries no tension .... your SS will come don't worry .... 

nothing is in my hands actually


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Dear my email id was't mentioned in the application.... i think consultant mentioned his email ID for correspondance with them .... i called my consultant today and he said no worries no tension .... your SS will come don't worry ....
> 
> nothing is in my hands actually


hmmm..I understand your point. Don't worry....What your nomination code? If possible do the rest of the work by yourself....it will make your life easy........I think so....


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> hmmm..I understand your point. Don't worry....What your nomination code? If possible do the rest of the work by yourself....it will make your life easy........I think so....


same as your ICT Business Analyst

yeah i do agree with u bro ......


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

took my IELT's on 12th, fingers crossed  hopefully will be able to make it thru...


I have a quick qn to the Sr. apart from Vic any other state providing SS without any charges ? if yes, what is the tat for this visa grant ?

Pls share the info, trying to check all the options... 

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> took my IELT's on 12th, fingers crossed  hopefully will be able to make it thru...
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
I think only Vic & SA don't charge a fee for the SS.

Good luck with your IELTS result.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick question...when we file for VIC SS we have to mention our financial worth (in accordance to what is mentioned on their website). We don't have to attach any documents for the same at the time of filing the application.

Did VIC ask for any documents from anyone in relation to the financial worth declared in the application or is it just the DIAC that will ask for documents??

Pls respond..Because this is giving me lots to tension...


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone got Vic Ss lately this week ?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just a quick question...when we file for VIC SS we have to mention our financial worth (in accordance to what is mentioned on their website). We don't have to attach any documents for the same at the time of filing the application.
> 
> ...


they didn't ask me for any proof.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I would prefer 176 as it is quicker and I am very afraid that my occupation is removed from SOL1 and then my application will fall to the priority group 5 and then I have to wait for years. So 176 would be much more certain route.


if your position exists on SOL1 when you apply, I do not think it will make any difference to your application if it is removed later. 

All the best!


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Anyone got Vic Ss lately this week ?


Hard to find the VIC SS Timelines between all the other posts hey 

eternal.wanderer received his Vic SS on the 10th of May, he applied on the 16th of March. So looks like processing time is still +- 2 months


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I think only Vic & SA don't charge a fee for the SS.
> 
> Good luck with your IELTS result.



Thanks Coolsnake !! need all the luck  never thought my english is so bad 

Btw, any of u sr. went for re-vals ? if yes, how was the results + or - ? my margin is 0.5.. so thinking of going for re-vals as well, while I awaiting my results .. any suggestion will help

Fees for revals is 5500k and tat is 6-8 wks


Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Coolsnake !! need all the luck  never thought my english is so bad
> 
> Btw, any of u sr. went for re-vals ? if yes, how was the results + or - ? my margin is 0.5.. so thinking of going for re-vals as well, while I awaiting my results .. any suggestion will help
> 
> ...



Hi All,


I jus tumbled on this site CAE - Certificate in Advanced English.. this site says its one of the options for IELT's and is affiliated to cambridge.. exam pattern and fees seems to be good..

any idea about this ?

Rekha


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I jus tumbled on this site CAE - Certificate in Advanced English.. this site says its one of the options for IELT's and is affiliated to cambridge.. exam pattern and fees seems to be good..
> ...


This is valid only for student visa and not for other visa subclasses. Certainly lot cheaper and also the scores remain valid forever unlike IELTS.

"Will the CAE exam score be acceptable for any other visa subclasses apart from Student visas?

No. The CAE exam scores currently, only apply to Student visa applications. DIAC, Australia, will be reviewing acceptance of CAE scores for other visa categories after 12 months. "


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> This is valid only for student visa and not for other visa subclasses. Certainly lot cheaper and also the scores remain valid forever unlike IELTS.
> 
> "Will the CAE exam score be acceptable for any other visa subclasses apart from Student visas?
> 
> No. The CAE exam scores currently, only apply to Student visa applications. DIAC, Australia, will be reviewing acceptance of CAE scores for other visa categories after 12 months. "


Thanks Aanchalk for your quick reference.

But it states that it is accepted for work too... and I tried to mock the test application and it had the option under purpose there are this options for study and imigration too... :confused2:

Rekha


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Anyone got Vic Ss lately this week ?


Yes I got on 10 of May. My commitment statement was acknowledged on 23 March 2012.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,
If I get SS and then 176 as well, for how much time it is valid? I mean if I get 176 today, for how many months the visa is valid?

Also, can I enter Aus before expiration date and then just check in, stay for a week or two and then come back, is this allowed to save your visa from expiration?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> If I get SS and then 176 as well, for how much time it is valid? I mean if I get 176 today, for how many months the visa is valid?
> 
> Also, can I enter Aus before expiration date and then just check in, stay for a week or two and then come back, is this allowed to save your visa from expiration?


I think you have to enter before the vaidation of your PCC and medicals expires.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> If I get SS and then 176 as well, for how much time it is valid? I mean if I get 176 today, for how many months the visa is valid?
> 
> Also, can I enter Aus before expiration date and then just check in, stay for a week or two and then come back, is this allowed to save your visa from expiration?


Your 176 will be valid for 5 years however you would have to be validate the visa within a year of your PCC or Medical's date (whichever is earlier).

Yes, you can even enter (before the expiration date) and leave the country the very same day to validate the visa. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Cool Snake


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yes I got on 10 of May. My commitment statement was acknowledged on 23 March 2012.



Congrats. I recieved my Ack number on 26 March 2012...still no response yet


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

saydur said:


> they didn't ask me for any proof.


Thanks saydur !!


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> few things which I came across and needs caution are
> 
> 1. Combining similar documents into one doc with less size so that we don't exceed 60 which is max allowed file to upload. I used 'pdfsam' which is the best software to split, merge, reduce size etc
> 2. Getting docs of course like payslips of last 2 years, emp letters like tax slip, any recognition letters etc.
> ...


Hi DreamAus

Should , I submit the Passport photo , they have asked in JPG format or should I keep that in PDF format.

Regards
Mansin


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Aanchalk for your quick reference.
> 
> But it states that it is accepted for work too... and I tried to mock the test application and it had the option under purpose there are this options for study and imigration too... :confused2:
> 
> Rekha


Not sure why do you say it is accepted for work too. CAE - Certificate in Advanced English says the following. May be the work option you see is for UK and not Australia.

CAE Exam - Highlights

Alternative to IELTS for Australian student visa (approved by DIAC, Australia)
Approved by UKBA (UK Border Agency) for all visa categories


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi DreamAus
> 
> Should , I submit the Passport photo , they have asked in JPG format or should I keep that in PDF format.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to submit passport size photo and both the formats you have mentioned above are accepted. Though, ideally JPG format would be preferable for photos.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks CoolSnake... 

I think , I will go with JPG itself.. 

Regards
Mansin


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yes I got on 10 of May. My commitment statement was acknowledged on 23 March 2012.


Did you submit commitment statement along with the first application or after they asked for it?

Regards


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi All,

The time taken for VIC SS has been @2 months.
I want to know if we should count 2 months from the date of SS application or from the date of acknowledgement of receipt of Commitment Statement? 
My dates are as below.

ACS application: 6-Mar | ACS +ve: 20-Mar | VIC SS Apply: 26-Mar | VIC SS Ack: 26-Mar | Written Stmt submit: 27-Mar | Written Stmt Ack: 23-Apr | VIC SS result: :ranger:


Thanks.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Generally it would be difficult to say because people normally receieve their written statement ack a few days after submitting it. Never seen it take as long to get ack as it did for you. My guess however would be from date of submission of the SS application. I applied on the 27th of March so we should expect our result around the same time, which I am estimating to be between 22 and 28 May 2012. Guess we will see  Good luck!



amolc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The time taken for VIC SS has been @2 months.
> I want to know if we should count 2 months from the date of SS application or from the date of acknowledgement of receipt of Commitment Statement?
> ...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Can anyone help me with some inputs about the questionnaires that WA website asks while applying for the SS for example, the Financial status and Settlement information questions.

Any help here would be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Can anyone help me with some inputs about the questionnaires that WA website asks while applying for the SS for example, the Financial status and Settlement information questions.
> 
> Any help here would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

In Financial Status Part you have declared how much AUD fund do you have which you can bring with you when u will be in AUS. My suggestion is if u are single then 30000-35000 AUD is enough. If u have wife + child then try to put 40000-45000 AUD. They will not ask u to show any proof, but u have to write the source of this amount. For this you may write savings, fixed deposit, gold, personal land, flat, property, car etc......

Then u have to state the cost of relocation... you may put 3000-4000 AUD...

Then cost of living breakdown....

Sl. No	Item	Cost (AUD)
1	Home Rent	1200
2	Groceries (food, toiletries etc)	600
3	Electricity	60
4	Gas	40
5	Public Transport	200
6	TV, Phone and Broadband package	100
7	Mobile Phones (2 pre-pay phones)	50
8	Private Health Insurance	170
9	Others	80
Total	2500

Websites help to get info:
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
This Perth Life
Move to Perth Western Australia, migration and relocate to Perth personal services
Study in Australia, Kingston International College, English courses, vocational courses, higher education
Cost of Living in Perth

....

I think these all info will help u...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Financial Status Part you have declared how much AUD fund do you have which you can bring with you when u will be in AUS. My suggestion is if u are single then 30000-35000 AUD is enough. If u have wife + child then try to put 40000-45000 AUD. They will not ask u to show any proof, but u have to write the source of this amount. For this you may write savings, fixed deposit, gold, personal land, flat, property, car etc......
> 
> ...


Thanks a MILLION buddy - really appreciate it.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Thanks a MILLION buddy - really appreciate it.


It's ok....If u need any more help, knock me.....wish u good luck.....


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

An inactivity of 4 days..!! Nothing is moving for anyone.??!??

:-/


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I know I was late, but I've submitted my application anyway. 
Since state sponsorship guarantees the "invitation to apply" in the new SkillSelect system, I think its alright. I understand that there is no guarantee of the SS itself, but just keeping my fingers crossed.

Vic SS applied - 15th May 2012
Vic SS ack email- 17th May 2012


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

For March end applicants, it should be anytime between today and June 1st week.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Engi said:


> For March end applicants, it should be anytime between today and June 1st week.



Hopefully! We'are waiting... :grouphug:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Well, I know I was late, but I've submitted my application anyway.
> Since state sponsorship guarantees the "invitation to apply" in the new SkillSelect system, I think its alright. I understand that there is no guarantee of the SS itself, but just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Vic SS applied - 15th May 2012
> Vic SS ack email- 17th May 2012



Hi Sherlock,

All the Best !!

btw, saw ur ielts score very impressive.. however what is O ?

Do u have required points for 175 ? its better to have deadline for Vic say till 3rd wk of jun, it might be better to apply for 175 before the rules change..  though it takes lill longer compared to 176, u wud be still under the exisiting rules... its jus a suggestion 

Rekha


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> 
> All the Best !!
> 
> ...



Thanks Rekha ! The 'O' is overall band score mentioned on the TRF.

I will have 65 points for 175 after 20th June (damn writing score is 7.5, and not 8, so cant claim 20 points there) . On 20th June I'll complete 5 yrs of experience, so my total would be 65 then.

So at this point, I'm really confused on whether to apply for 175 in last week of June, or wait for Vic or NSW SS(have applied for both), and apply for 176 later. The timeline for 175 seems crazy ... almost 1-1.5 years !  

Hoping that I would atleast receive the NSW results before 30th June ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to butt in 

I want ur views on 

Whether to apply 175 in last June or should wait for SS which may come after July 12 so to apply 176 in new rule


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Sorry to butt in
> 
> I want ur views on
> 
> Whether to apply 175 in last June or should wait for SS which may come after July 12 so to apply 176 in new rule


Aaah .. same dilemma ! 

Well anyway, if your SS results are sure to come only after 1st July, then I guess its safer to apply before 30th June. You never know if SS would work out or not, and you'll lose out your chance for 175.

My case is bit different as I'll receive my NSW results (*hopefully*) before 30th June... I actually want the Vic SS, but those results are gonna come much later, so June last week is gonna be a big decision time for me.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

But my views is to apply 2 different SS at the same time say last week of June so I could secure at least one SS after July 12 and if could manage to get any SS then 

Is my invitation in EOI would be secure or not ??

Or stop being Einstein  and play a safe game to apply 175 and wait for 1 year


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thanks Rekha ! The 'O' is overall band score mentioned on the TRF.
> 
> I will have 65 points for 175 after 20th June (damn writing score is 7.5, and not 8, so cant claim 20 points there) . On 20th June I'll complete 5 yrs of experience, so my total would be 65 then.
> 
> ...


Hi Sherlock, 

I was in the same situation as yours, short of little experience, so just for last minute , I had got my spouse skills assessed and got her IELTS done. But Vic SS eventually came at the correct time and saved me. 

Don't worry .. things will work out..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thanks Rekha ! The 'O' is overall band score mentioned on the TRF.
> 
> I will have 65 points for 175 after 20th June (damn writing score is 7.5, and not 8, so cant claim 20 points there) . On 20th June I'll complete 5 yrs of experience, so my total would be 65 then.
> 
> ...


 I was literally scared looking at 'O' thought nother module is added to IELT's (my nightmare ) .. he he he

Hope you wud get Vic SS before Jun end... as u said 175 timelines are crazy and will drive u to insanity with all the waiting time.. unfortunately my ielts results are on 25th and I am literally short on time so cannot apply for SS... will have go for 175 , good thing is I have required 65 for 175 (ofcourse with 7 scores in IELT's) 

All the Best !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

btw what is the fee for NSW SS ? and TAT for NSW is it same as VIC ?


Rekha


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> btw what is the fee for NSW SS ? and TAT for NSW is it same as VIC ?
> 
> 
> Rekha


Dont worry, I'm sure 175 will work out for the best for you ! Do let us know how it goes.

Vic SS application is totally free and you have to submit it online only(no paper docs). 
NSW application cost is AUD 300(for offshore applicants) and you have to send all papers(with DD) to them. No online stuff  But NSW SS results only take 1 month (compared to Vic where it can take upto 3 months).


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Dont worry, I'm sure 175 will work out for the best for you ! Do let us know how it goes.
> 
> Vic SS application is totally free and you have to submit it online only(no paper docs).
> NSW application cost is AUD 300(for offshore applicants) and you have to send all papers(with DD) to them. No online stuff  But NSW SS results only take 1 month (compared to Vic where it can take upto 3 months).


Hey Sherlock,

I see that you have applied for both VIC and NSW.
Can you tell me what you wrote for the question "Have you applied for another SS" in the form while applying for the SS of either VIC or NSW??


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> But my views is to apply 2 different SS at the same time say last week of June so I could secure at least one SS after July 12 and if could manage to get any SS then
> 
> Is my invitation in EOI would be secure or not ??
> 
> Or stop being Einstein  and play a safe game to apply 175 and wait for 1 year


Generally it takes around 6-8 months, 4-5 months get a CO, then 1-2 months for processing.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Hey Sherlock,
> 
> I see that you have applied for both VIC and NSW.
> Can you tell me what you wrote for the question "Have you applied for another SS" in the form while applying for the SS of either VIC or NSW??


Well, in my case I applied for VIC SS first, and was not planning to apply for NSW that time, so I answered NO there. However, after 3 days I looked at several threads in this forum and the NSW website, and decided to apply to NSW as well. NSW forms to not ask you if you have applied to any other state or not. If VIC people come back asking about it again, I will surely mention that I have applied for NSW as well afterwards. Its best and safe to always give the right info.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Generally it takes around 6-8 months, 4-5 months get a CO, then 1-2 months for processing.


are these timelines for 175 still valid? I heard that people who applied in Oct/Nov last year are getting a CO now... which is about 7-8 months ... plus 2-3 months for processing ... so maybe total 1 year or so ?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

sherlock said:


> are these timelines for 175 still valid? I heard that people who applied in Oct/Nov last year are getting a CO now... which is about 7-8 months ... plus 2-3 months for processing ... so maybe total 1 year or so ?


Yes, but for many who applied in Oct got a CO in Apr and got the visa in May.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Not sure why do you say it is accepted for work too. CAE - Certificate in Advanced English says the following. May be the work option you see is for UK and not Australia.
> 
> CAE Exam - Highlights
> 
> ...


Hi Aanchalk,

We got it confmd from CAE, this medium of IELTS has jus started and currently only accepted for academics and after 12 months will be accepted by DIAC for PR too.. however, its no good for PR aspirants rite now... but if any of ur family or frnds trying for academics stuff u can go ahead and recommend CAE, Listening tape is played twice, 1+ hrs for reading, u have got choice to select ur writting task and have 1+ hrs to write 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Yes, but for many who applied in Oct got a CO in Apr and got the visa in May.


timelines look definately promsing , no need to wait for 1+ yrs hopefully..

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Helo Everybody,

Now that most of us might have to \ or forced to go for Skill select due to various reasons , I thought we should start a thread for Skill select and try and understand various technicalities involved in going thru Skill Select after 1st Jul... It would be most helpful for lotz of us... 

Here is the link to new thread for skill select.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/112902-skill-select_1st-jul-new-rules.html#post791171

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Aanchalk,
> 
> We got it confmd from CAE, this medium of IELTS has jus started and currently only accepted for academics and after 12 months will be accepted by DIAC for PR too.. however, its no good for PR aspirants rite now... but if any of ur family or frnds trying for academics stuff u can go ahead and recommend CAE, Listening tape is played twice, 1+ hrs for reading, u have got choice to select ur writting task and have 1+ hrs to write
> 
> Rekha


And it is half as costly as IELTS indeed better...the fact that it is allowed only for students now and will be considered for other visas soon is also mentioned on their website.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been waiting for just a month and it is killing me already. Why does it have to take so long?

I have noticed that if someone gets their result here then many get and if there is a silence then it is a silence for everyone.

Have you noticed that?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> I have been waiting for just a month and it is killing me already. Why does it have to take so long?
> 
> I have noticed that if someone gets their result here then many get and if there is a silence then it is a silence for everyone.
> 
> Have you noticed that?


As per the observation, they release results twice a month..!!

And this is the time of silence right now..!!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man till 28th this month, this thread is probably gonna hit countless refreshes..

so hard to concentrate on other things...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry to butt in 

Does anyone have an idea reg SS after 1st jul, can we still apply for SS or will all this be part of EOI or DIAC ? and grants will be given based on the skills shortage in particular state and we are compeled to stay in that particular state for two yrs ? or would they give us an option as to whether we want a SS or not ? 

Greatly appreciate any info on the same.

Rekha


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I have been waiting for just a month and it is killing me already. Why does it have to take so long?
> 
> I have noticed that if someone gets their result here then many get and if there is a silence then it is a silence for everyone.
> 
> Have you noticed that?



I expect good news for us next week :rockon:


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


Congrats man... may be next week i will get respose...


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


Congratulations! All the best for the visa application.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


Congrats mysbm !! :clap2:

Lucky u, got it at the right time 

btw, what is the job code ? I am trying to chk for any option still avlbl for aspirants like me...

Thanks !


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, congrats mysbm70..

5 weeks is pretty fast. Can you share your occupation code?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


congrats!!! 

Can you share your details please ? occupation? when did you apply?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't know if he will visit this thread again now that he received the sponsorship, I found this



mysbm70 said:


> I applied to VIC SS on 12 Apr, received reply from VIC asking to update CV to include "month" in emploment histroy.





mysbm70 said:


> My anzsco is 233914 Engineering Technologist, skill assessment is under process in EA.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

br34k said:


> Don't know if he will visit this thread again now that he received the sponsorship, I found this


hmm, I applied on 9th April, got ackd on 12th.

Strange I know a guy on other forums he has been waiting for 13 weeks for engineering technologist....weirrrd.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

br34k said:


> Don't know if he will visit this thread again now that he received the sponsorship, I found this


Sure I will buddy, thanks for all the guidance from you all, my code is 233914 Engineering Technologist, still got one hurdle to go before I can lodge to DIAC, my wife's IELTS EOR result, she received an e-mail from IELTS today too, informing about the result change and she'll get the refund within a month, she apply for EOR on writing and speaking, but I can't view the result online, got to wait until receiving the report. Hopefully, I got increased in these two section.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update mysbm, Good luck with your partners EOR.

However its strange that for some ppl its taking more than 12 weeks for the same occupation while for some its happening in 5 weeks.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Engi said:


> Thanks for the update mysbm, Good luck with your partners EOR.
> 
> However its strange that for some ppl its taking more than 12 weeks for the same occupation while for some its happening in 5 weeks.


I belief that first in first out will be the first choosing criteria, other than that, they sure have some sort like point test choosing criterias similar to DIAC, ppl with higher points get approve first.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I belief that first in first out will be the first choosing criteria, other than that, they sure have some sort like point test choosing criterias similar to DIAC, ppl with higher points get approve first.


Its definitely not first in first out...

That guy applied a month or months before you did.

Point..I dont know. Maybe something to do with how fast the VIC panel comes up with a decision of a particular CV...

Only VIC themselves know..


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

mysbm70 said:


> I belief that first in first out will be the first choosing criteria, other than that, they sure have some sort like point test choosing criterias similar to DIAC, ppl with higher points get approve first.


Hi mysbm70

Heartiest congrats on your such a quick confirmation on vicSS. 

The only things creating such a huge difference in the timelines has been the nationality or the location or if the experience has been extensive as compared to their requirement. 

So I was jus wondering what has clicked in your case as 4 of us here are in almost 8-10th week, waiting.

Jus for analysis would you mind sharing these details..??

Regards


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi mysbm70
> 
> Heartiest congrats on your such a quick confirmation on vicSS.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure too, I use an agent to apply for me, I'm not from high risk country, i have more than 10 years working experiences and 8 years oversea experiences, my occupation is not from IT field which I think IT jobs are very competitive here. May be these are the reasons.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't waste your time guys, there's NO way to know. It seems to be random, we don't really know what's the criteria. Guessing won't help us either. The good news is==> They're approving Sponsorship. Let's hope to see more approvals soon


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> today is my lucky day! I've got Vic SS approval e-mail! It take 5 weeks +


Congrats and all the best for the next phase!


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread; just wanted to know my chances for victoria SS. I applied last week of March 2012 and got acknowledgement on April 2012. 
Is there anyone here who applied in April 1st week and got it untill now...i may be very impatient sorry about that..

my timelines are

ANZSCO Code: 261311
Vic SS Application Date: 28th April 2012
Vic SS Acknowledgement Date: 5th April 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: 
Result: awaiting
Result Date: +ve ACS 16th Nov'11; IELTS (8.5 List, 7 Writing, 8.5 reading, 8.5 Speaking) Overall 8, 
Comments:


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats and all the best for the next phase!


Thanks!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread; just wanted to know my chances for victoria SS. I applied last week of March 2012 and got acknowledgement on April 2012.
> Is there anyone here who applied in April 1st week and got it untill now...i may be very impatient sorry about that..
> ...


How can the Vic SS Acknowledgement Date earlier than the application date?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally received my VIC sponsorship approval after 13 long weeks! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Finally received my VIC sponsorship approval after 13 long weeks! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Congratulations....that makes me even more eager :ranger:


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Finally received my VIC sponsorship approval after 13 long weeks! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


congrats... whats your skill code... arre you from IT?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> congrats... whats your skill code... arre you from IT?


Nope, not IT. I'm an urban planner. It's not a common profession which is why I think it took so long. I think IT applications are processed much more quickly.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Finally received my VIC sponsorship approval after 13 long weeks! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Congrats oz ..!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ahhhhh atlast got WA SS, yesterday


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhhh atlast got WA SS, yesterday


Congratulation brother...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Congratulation brother...


Thanx alot bro


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have got CO today.
CO has asked me to provide form-80. So, I have to print the form, fill it down, sign it, then scan it and mail the scanned form to CO, right?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhhh atlast got WA SS, yesterday


Hey congrats bro..!! So when r ya filing 176..???


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have got CO today.
CO has asked me to provide form-80. So, I have to print the form, fill it down, sign it, then scan it and mail the scanned form to CO, right?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hey congrats bro..!! So when r ya filing 176..???


thanx alot dude .... i m going to file it within a day or 2 
what about you? have u filed your case?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Not yet bro. Waiting for Victoria which is taking a
Lifetime to respond.

In any case, will file in a week.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Not yet bro. Waiting for Victoria which is taking a
> Lifetime to respond.
> 
> In any case, will file in a week.


Ohhh really??? 
Vic is slow like a turtle ..... i think so should wait for a couple of week. If no response from Vic then apply on the behalf of WA .....

All the best bro


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes Saydur, You have to fill, sign, scan and then upload it.




saydur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got CO today.
> CO has asked me to provide form-80. So, I have to print the form, fill it down, sign it, then scan it and mail the scanned form to CO, right?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Yes Saydur, You have to fill, sign, scan and then upload it.




What is form 80 ? 

I would be filling my Application for VIC in a weeks time...


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Form 80 is not required for VIC application, however you may need to provide that when CO asks for 176 visa



timus17 said:


> What is form 80 ?
> 
> I would be filling my Application for VIC in a weeks time...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Form 80 is not required for VIC application, however you may need to provide that when CO asks for 176 visa


k.. but what is this form 80 ?


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys....Finally it's my turn...Got my grant today


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Guys....Finally it's my turn...Got my grant today


Hey congrats SandyBR !!!:clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I know not rite thread, but is there any chance of increasing Reading scores in re vals ? Has anybody gone for re-vals and got the required scores ?

Rekha


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Rekha

I have been watching your posts ,most of them are of IELTS Re-Valuation 

I guess you are slightly behind from desired 7 each mark.Hard luck as I know what it feels when you are marginally behind from your goal 

Coming to your post ,Reading scores are judged by Computer OCR so if your answer is 100% correct them it will come as OK in this system 

Say if you had written BENEFITS instead of BENEFIT then it will marked as wrong so more than correct answer you have to match the flow of question


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Guys....Finally it's my turn...Got my grant today


Congratulations! All the best for next steps.


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Sandy,

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Guys....Finally it's my turn...Got my grant today


Congratulation! SandyBR


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

No news today... I have a feeling Monday is the day  holding thumbs


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

br34k said:


> No news today... I have a feeling Monday is the day  holding thumbs


^^ +1 to that. Hope everyone makes it.ray2:


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

one more


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

me too waiting !


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

br34k said:


> Hard to find the VIC SS Timelines between all the other posts hey
> 
> eternal.wanderer received his Vic SS on the 10th of May, he applied on the 16th of March. So looks like processing time is still +- 2 months


I applied ViC SS on the same day you did and got ack on 5th April 2012; did you get your approval yet...any hope in next week or so ......else I am thinking of going with 175 by 10th June 2012.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who got their VIC approval and grant of 176 visa. :clap2:
Best of luck to those who are waiting for this.. 

Hey I applied for VIC SS online day before yday. Do you get any confirmation mail from them for online application as I havent got any?? 

I think that I wont get my VIC result before June end or July..then will my application be considered for 176 or what would be the case?? Coz from July 1 the rules are changing..
Ne idea??


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> I have been watching your posts ,most of them are of IELTS Re-Valuation
> 
> ...


thanks Chin2, for ur post 

Ys, I always thought getting ACS+ve is difficult but to me its IELT's 

however, this time around there 8-9 ppl from this forum and friends of mine, ended up with similar scores... atleast with writting  6.5

like md.gajni I have decided to try, till I succeed 

Rekha


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great spirit!!

Even I am also scared to hell as I m writing my IELTS on coming 9 June 

God knows what will happen

Though I m preparing well but 7 each is really not a piece of Cake  at least for me


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

*help req. + northern territory SRS + need contacts*

I am applying for Northern Territory SRS. I have given IELTS. 
I want some information about Northern Territory. Anyone who is living in Darwin or any other place in Northern Territory. 

Moreover, in the form they have asked me about some contacts in Northern Territory but I have no contacts. 

If anyone is also applying for Northern Territory SRS, then please do share some information.

I will be grateful, if anyone can help me in this regard.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Great spirit!!
> 
> Even I am also scared to hell as I m writing my IELTS on coming 9 June
> 
> ...


yup absolutely agree.. but dont wori there are ppl who got 9's & 8's in their first attempts... who knows u might join them  all the best !!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Chin2 / Rekha 

It is really frustrating part of the process. I was in the same boat missing by 0.5 twice in Reading. 3rd attempt I got above 7 in each. So dont loose hope. Just be relaxed a day before the test and have a good night sleep. Its is hard but achievable task. Good luck


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

mimran said:


> Chin2 / Rekha
> 
> It is really frustrating part of the process. I was in the same boat missing by 0.5 twice in Reading. 3rd attempt I got above 7 in each. So dont loose hope. Just be relaxed a day before the test and have a good night sleep. Its is hard but achievable task. Good luck


thanks for your encouraging words Mimran...

will try to follow ur advice this time.. hopefully will make it


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Great spirit!!
> 
> Even I am also scared to hell as I m writing my IELTS on coming 9 June
> 
> ...



Look for thread on how to crack ielts by one of the expats.. it very helpful thread gives us loads of helpful tips on IELT's.. me too booked slot on 9th jun.. hopefully both of us will come out victorious..


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks mimran ,people like you are example of work hard and party harder  

@ Rekha :when you are wirting your IELTS ,mine is on 9 June at new Delhi through IDP


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Thanks mimran ,people like you are example of work hard and party harder
> 
> @ Rekha :when you are wirting your IELTS ,mine is on 9 June at new Delhi through IDP


Chin2, I booked thru IDP on 9th jun @ hyd..


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like we are in the same boat then! What is your occupation? I was hoping to receive the result today but looks like it will be some other day this week. Good luck!



quakercitizen said:


> I applied ViC SS on the same day you did and got ack on 5th April 2012; did you get your approval yet...any hope in next week or so ......else I am thinking of going with 175 by 10th June 2012.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

any link / number where we can check status if we can check status of VIC SS?


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ No, lol that page would be officially overloaded right now if what you say were true.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Tuesday...result day!?!
ray2:


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

PCC query:

The problem is, I have been staying in Pune since Aug 2010, but I don't have any residence proof till this April. You can say, jus because of casual behavior, my name appeared in the contract starting this April.

Now, the problem is, the police is not ready to write on the clearance letter for the time till this April.

Now, the scenario is that I am going to have PCC from pune starting April 2012.

What I would like to know here is that, what is the PCC expectation by the CO and what is generally expected of document known as PCC.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> How can the Vic SS Acknowledgement Date earlier than the application date?


Sorry the Application Date is 28th March 2012.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone got VIC SS approval this week....


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> anyone got VIC SS approval this week....


Didnt see anyone getting it...March last week applicants are all waiting....I guess.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

me still waiting but then i applied in Apr'12


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi I got the acknowledgement mail from VIC today. They have just mentioned the reference no. in that.
So by the time I get my result it will be July most probably seeing from the time lines of so many people in the forum.
So does that mean that I have to fill the EOI after I get my VIC or can I fill before that??
Since I will get the result by July or August then will my application for DIAC be considered according to the new rules??

Anyone who is in the same situation as mine ??


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

chattri said:


> Hi I got the acknowledgement mail from VIC today. They have just mentioned the reference no. in that.
> So by the time I get my result it will be July most probably seeing from the time lines of so many people in the forum.
> So does that mean that I have to fill the EOI after I get my VIC or can I fill before that??
> Since I will get the result by July or August then will my application for DIAC be considered according to the new rules??
> ...


You application will be as per new rules. But if you have VIC SS approval, Victoria guarantees that you will get an invitation to Apply after you fill in the EOI. This guarantee is valid for 4 months from date of receipt of VIC SS.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the grant today!!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

des4aus said:


> Got the grant today!!!


Hey congrats..!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

des4aus said:


> Got the grant today!!!


CONGRATS !!:clap2:


----------



## des4aus (Feb 29, 2012)

*thanks and best of luck*

Thank you very much Kshaggarwal and Rekha Raman.

I wish you both a very best of luck with your applications


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi I got the acknowledgement mail from VIC today. They have just mentioned the reference no. in that.
> So by the time I get my result it will be July most probably seeing from the time lines of so many people in the forum.
> So does that mean that I have to fill the EOI after I get my VIC or can I fill before that??
> Since I will get the result by July or August then will my application for DIAC be considered according to the new rules??
> ...


I am also in the same boat, expecting the result after July 1. In case it gets approved, we need to fill the EOI and according to Victoria SS website, once it is approved and fill an EOI, they say it guarantees an invite to apply for DIAC subject to occupational ceilings. So hopefully the ceilings might not be reached right away coz we will be the early birds in the new rules.

What is your job code?

Good Luck!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

des4aus said:


> Got the grant today!!!


hurray, congrats dear!!!


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

des4aus said:


> Got the grant today!!!


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

northwest said:


> I am also in the same boat, expecting the result after July 1. In case it gets approved, we need to fill the EOI and according to Victoria SS website, once it is approved and fill an EOI, they say it guarantees an invite to apply for DIAC subject to occupational ceilings. So hopefully the ceilings might not be reached right away coz we will be the early birds in the new rules.
> 
> What is your job code?
> 
> Good Luck!


Hope so that we get +ve result from VIC..fingers crossed..
My code is BA (Business Analyst)
Whats yours??
So EOI we need to fill only after we get the VIC approval or we can fill the EOI on July1st as I think it will get activated on that date.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hope so that we get +ve result from VIC..fingers crossed..
> My code is BA (Business Analyst)
> Whats yours??
> So EOI we need to fill only after we get the VIC approval or we can fill the EOI on July1st as I think it will get activated on that date.


WA also sponsors for BA, so you can have that as a backup option if you wish to be considered in existing rules. They approve it within a week normally.

Mine is Database Administrator.

I think you can upload the EOI on July 1, I am unsure if it makes any difference on whether you upload it before or after receiving state sponsorship. The below url states that with an uploaded EOI and a state sponsorship from Victoria, an invitation will be sent out, but doesn't state any order of precedence for these 2 activities.

Skilled Visa State Sponsorship Processing - Live in Victoria


Now have a look at the below url about ability to update an uploaded EOI.

Skillselect

It says the below and talks about new work experience etc, but does not specifically say you can update it in case you receive a state sponsorship.

_You can update your EOI at any time prior to receiving an invitation. You may wish to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification and/or improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition. If you provide updated information which changes your points score or your ability to make a complete EOI against a visa, then SkillSelect will update your ranking and ability to be considered for an invitation automatically._

This makes me think state sponsorship and EOI are 2 independent things and do not need any order of precedence. The first set if invites will be sent out on Aug 1st,2012. So I am guessing, SkillSelect has the ability to check if an EOI has a state sponsorship or not. Think of it like an algorithm: 'If a state sponsorship is given and EOI uploaded, send an invite', I am guessing something like this will happen. Really confusing but we will not have a clear picture until this gets implemented!

Good Luck!


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

northwest said:


> WA also sponsors for BA, so you can have that as a backup option if you wish to be considered in existing rules. They approve it within a week normally.


So can I apply for state sponsorship from two different states??
Would there not be a problem if I do so??

What be the case if 1 state rejects my application??
Then would the second state also reject it or can it be accepted by the second state??

Suppose if I get the state sponsorship approval from 1 state then do I have to cancel the application filed with the other state or can I go ahead with their application as well.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes you can apply for more than one. But just keep an eye on how jobs in your field are in WA. But I read somewhere that for WA, while filling up the application there will be a question 'Have you applied for any other state sponsorship?'. If you select yes, it says 'you are not committed to WA and will not be able to submit the application', and then application process webpage terminates your application process. I read this somewhere in this forum but not sure if it is still the case.

SS applications are independent and not based on other state's approval or rejection. If you wish to go ahead with one SS approval for DIAC, you simply need to inform the other state that you no longer need their sponsorship so that they can free up their slot to some other person.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

des4aus said:


> Got the grant today!!!


Congratulations des4aus. All the best for the move.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Victoria guys are taking their time...end of March applicants, we're still waiting...


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah don't think they've ever taken this long between releasing results. Last results were on 10th of May lol



unixguy said:


> Victoria guys are taking their time...end of March applicants, we're still waiting...


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

br34k said:


> Yeah don't think they've ever taken this long between releasing results. Last results were on 10th of May lol


Unlucky batch! let's hope for good news this week...


----------



## madaboutoz (Jun 4, 2012)

*Northern Territory Skilled Regional Sponsored (SRS) visa*

Hello,

I am applying for the Northern Territory Skilled Regional Sponsored (SRS) visa and I am a primary school teacher. I was wondering if there was anyone who has recently applied for this? I am having some trouble completing the application form, as I don't know exactly what information they are looking for. When it asks why are you applying for this visa - what kind of things do I need to put?

Also, I have read that I need to have witnessed statements confirming how much available money I have. It says on the advice information that I need to have 35,000 aus dollars. I don't have this kind of money unfortunately.

Thank you in advance to anyone that can give me some advice.

Madaboutoz


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

If you dont have the money you will be rejected immediately. It is clearly a requirement to provide evidence of your finances. Which would be evidence of bank accounts and assets worth $35000 which have been in your account for several months. They do that to cover people who borrow it from a friend then give it back once it is shown on their statement.
Some states wont even accept evidence of the value of your home because their is a chance it wont sell. 

You might have to apply elsewhere that does not ask for financial evidence.


----------



## madaboutoz (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for that information - leaves me kinda stuffede. Do they accept the fact that you can prove family have the finances to support you? I have family in Australia and they would be able to help.... I have tried all other options unfortunately and am getting no where


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes unlucky .. Seems to be a very long wait


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes unlucky .. Seems to be a very long wait


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

:ranger:
this wait is making me nervous....very nervous


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

its pain to wait :ranger:


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's hope they reply before the end of the month, we don't want to go through SkillSet!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

my plan is to wait till 15th, if its not happening will go for 175...


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> my plan is to wait till 15th, if its not happening will go for 175...


I will wait until 25th and also, it depends if my occupation is in the new CSOL. If not, then :confused2:

I am really thinking about calling to VIC to ask their opinion at least, to understand if they plan to answer, they must also understand that we all are waiting.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Elekter said:


> I will wait until 25th and also, it depends if my occupation is in the new CSOL. If not, then :confused2:
> 
> I am really thinking about calling to VIC to ask their opinion at least, to understand if they plan to answer, they must also understand that we all are waiting.


Thanks a good move, if you planning to call make it fast so that you can have some more days to plan....


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys, 

Need an advice, I applied Vic SS with my expired passport. I gave the expired passport number...now I have my new passpost with me...should I email Vic SS guys to update my app with this new passport number or not? If I do, would they reject my app due to false info or not.....  

Please advise


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need an advice, I applied Vic SS with my expired passport. I gave the expired passport number...now I have my new passpost with me...should I email Vic SS guys to update my app with this new passport number or not? If I do, would they reject my app due to false info or not.....
> 
> Please advise


I think you should mail them and tell them you have renewed your passport and give them your new Passport Number. Lot of people renew their passports so it shouldn't be a big deal. In my opinion it should be fine. Go ahead and mail them the new passport number.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> my plan is to wait till 15th, if its not happening will go for 175...


I agree. I have the same plan. And moreover, I believe that we all will have the responses this week.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need an advice, I applied Vic SS with my expired passport. I gave the expired passport number...now I have my new passpost with me...should I email Vic SS guys to update my app with this new passport number or not? If I do, would they reject my app due to false info or not.....
> 
> Please advise


mmm, I applied with my passport, then it expired, and I applied for renewal. My passport is still in renewal, so I didn't get it yet. I thought I would apply to DIAC with the new passport.

Is it really necessary to inform Victoria SS? I thought I'll just inform DIAC when(and If!) I apply for 176.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Any updates anyone..??


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I mailed them yesterday to update my passpost number and asked when can I expect an outcome, this is what they replied today:

"Your application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we hope to have an outcome for you shortly."


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I mailed them yesterday to update my passpost number and asked when can I expect an outcome, this is what they replied today:
> 
> "Your application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we hope to have an outcome for you shortly."



GREAT news!! thank you


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

> I mailed them yesterday to update my passpost number and asked when can I expect an outcome, this is what they replied today:
> 
> "Your application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we hope to have an outcome for you shortly."


Great, this wait has been a killer. So now March 23 to April 12 applicants can expects results together. God willing everyone makes it.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Vik SS chances*



Engi said:


> Great, this wait has been a killer. So now March 23 to April 12 applicants can expects results together. God willing everyone makes it.



What are the chances that one gets VIK SS if he/she satisfied all the requirements are per their list?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Apllying in EOI*

Seems like I have to go through EOI  
Can anyone tell when will the first lot of EOI results be declared?


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

auslover said:


> Seems like I have to go through EOI
> Can anyone tell when will the first lot of EOI results be declared?


According to Skillselect website, they say first set of invites will go out on Aug 1st.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

northwest said:


> According to Skillselect website, they say first set of invites will go out on Aug 1st.


Thanks Buddy can you send me the link where it says that the first invitations will be sent in August.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thanks Buddy can you send me the link where it says that the first invitations will be sent in August.


This one has that information

SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Applied for WA today. Hope I will get the response soon.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Applied for WA today. Hope I will get the response soon.


Hope so dude..... within 3 or 4 working days 


Enjoy 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

aravind.aiti said:


> Applied for WA today. Hope I will get the response soon.


Best of luck bro..!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

northwest said:


> This one has that information
> 
> SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog


Thanks


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Any VIC SS success for Sydney based applicant?*

Hi,

Just wondering if there is anyone from Sydney who got VIC State Sponsorship approval?

If yes, do they ask for a job offer in VIC? - this is a mandatory requirement?

Best Regards,
VJ


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Any recent VIC SS approval for Software Tester?*

Folks,

Any recent VIC SS approval for Software Tester?

Best Regards,
VJ


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if there is anyone from Sydney who got VIC State Sponsorship approval?
> 
> ...


Basically are you asking if we have 176 Victoria sponsored visa but still work in Sydney?

I think it should be ok to work anywhere. At least I will be working in Sydney but I have 176 sponsored by Victoria.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Basically are you asking if we have 176 Victoria sponsored visa but still work in Sydney?
> 
> I think it should be ok to work anywhere. At least I will be working in Sydney but I have 176 sponsored by Victoria.


Hey, No.

I'm living in Sydney (457 Visa) and planning to apply for VIC SS. I want to know if anyone who applied for VIC SS from Sydney (any other State in Australia) got a +ve reply?

Also, did VIC ask them for a job offer in VIC? Is that mandatory?

Best


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm .. One more week gone and no response from Victoria still to anyone over 4 weeks now


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

ya....its pain every da morning checking mail and after that became desperate.....


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Hey, No.
> 
> I'm living in Sydney (457 Visa) and planning to apply for VIC SS. I want to know if anyone who applied for VIC SS from Sydney (any other State in Australia) got a +ve reply?
> 
> ...


I am not sure on that one but I don't see an issue because you live in Sydney. If you have solid reason for moving to Victoria it should be ok I feel. If they come back with a question "How can I believe you will come to Victoria as you already well set in Sydney, be prepared with an convincing answer for it. or else you are good to go as long as basic eligibility req is met. BTW, Can I PM you? I need some info from you


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hey, No.
> 
> I'm living in Sydney (457 Visa) and planning to apply for VIC SS. I want to know if anyone who applied for VIC SS from Sydney (any other State in Australia) got a +ve reply?
> 
> ...


Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Offer of employment

If you are currently living in another Australian state, you must provide a current Victorian job offer and a confirmation of employment form to support your sponsorship application.

If you are required to provide a job offer, it must be for employment in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months.

To provide evidence of your job offer, you should provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN) and contact details.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Hmm .. One more week gone and no response from Victoria still to anyone over 4 weeks now


Yup... still no results since 10th of May  I see they have updated their website, no longer shows 176 visa, now showing 190 visa, I guess because if you apply for state SS now you will only get a reply after 1 July so will have to apply under visa 190 on skillselect


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Important* - As br34k mentions, the Victoria SS website is updated (including the FAQs) for the new 190 Visa. Please note that the SOL was also updated on 5th June 2012.

Do check out the FAQs and new process and other details.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

sherlock said:


> *Important* - As br34k mentions, the Victoria SS website is updated (including the FAQs) for the new 190 Visa. Please note that the SOL was also updated on 5th June 2012.
> 
> Do check out the FAQs and new process and other details.




Thank God "Systems Analyst" is still in the new List!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Thank God "Systems Analyst" is still in the new List!


Yeah I was really happy that 261312 and 261313 are still there too.
I hope the list does not change again after 1st July !


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> Thank God "Systems Analyst" is still in the new List!


Hi. Can you share the link of the new list..??


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi. Can you share the link of the new list..??


Victorian State Sponsorship List of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Victorian State Sponsorship List of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria



Thanks Sherlock for sharing the link, any idea if SOL for 175 is also published ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Sherlock for sharing the link, any idea if SOL for 175 is also published ?


Not so far. Haven't seen any update on DIAC website or migration blog.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Basically are you asking if we have 176 Victoria sponsored visa but still work in Sydney?
> 
> I think it should be ok to work anywhere. At least I will be working in Sydney but I have 176 sponsored by Victoria.


Dreamaus,

How can it be possible that you get a SS for a particular state and work somewhere else?
How you are so sure?
What about 2 year stay in your sponsored state?
Any reference?
What I know is that you have to inform you state as soon as you land in aus...


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Dreamaus,
> 
> How can it be possible that you get a SS for a particular state and work somewhere else?
> How you are so sure?
> ...


Because some people have no sense of morale or conscience for potentially stealing someone's spot who is actually willing to fulfil their obligiations


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Hey any luck so far my acknowlegement date is 5th April... no reply so far thinking of applying 175 next week...lets see if something turns up in my favour.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't understand why 175 people are going for 176???
175 gives you whole aus, while 176 restricts you...........


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I don't understand why 175 people are going for 176???
> 175 gives you whole aus, while 176 restricts you...........


If you know you want to live in a particular city or state, then going for the 176 makes sense, especially since the processing times are much quicker.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> If you know you want to live in a particular city or state, then going for the 176 makes sense, especially since the processing times are much quicker.


Absolutely and moreover you can be more sure on point calculation. I was skeptical about my age points so wanted to score 5 extra thru 176.

By any chance you know anyone in this forum got +ve response from Vic SS.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Absolutely and moreover you can be more sure on point calculation. I was skeptical about my age points so wanted to score 5 extra thru 176.
> 
> By any chance you know anyone in this forum got +ve response from Vic SS.


Yeah. My sponsorship was approved at the end of May. It took 13 weeks to hear back. My profession is not in IT though -- from what I've read on here, it seems like those applications are processed more quickly.


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah. My sponsorship was approved at the end of May. It took 13 weeks to hear back. My profession is not in IT though -- from what I've read on here, it seems like those applications are processed more quickly.


Great congrats!!! My profession is though IT, however the wait is still on. It's been almost 10 weeks now no luck!!!! will wait for another week.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Great congrats!!! My profession is though IT, however the wait is still on. It's been almost 10 weeks now no luck!!!! will wait for another week.


I'm sure you'll get some good news from them shortly! The waiting sucks, I know. Once you get the sponsorship, everything will move very quickly.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw a thread today that 175 is getting CO allocation in 40 days. Please applied on may already got CO...

I think its better apply 175 than waiting for 176 for VIC


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I saw a thread today that 175 is getting CO allocation in 40 days. Please applied on may already got CO...
> 
> I think its better apply 175 than waiting for 176 for VIC


I know! EXTREMELY frustrating... I applied for SS because I thought IT skills might come off the list and I wouldn't get CO for 175 before 1 July. Now it seems that I would have had my visa already had I just applied for 175 at the end of March


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

br34k said:


> I know! EXTREMELY frustrating... I applied for SS because I thought IT skills might come off the list and I wouldn't get CO for 175 before 1 July. Now it seems that I would have had my visa already had I just applied for 175 at the end of March


is CO allocation need to happen before july 1st or File Visa bewfore July 1st?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> is CO allocation need to happen before july 1st or File Visa bewfore July 1st?


You need to get a CO before 1st July if your occupation is removed from SOL1


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

br34k said:


> You need to get a CO before 1st July if your occupation is removed from SOL1


I got it.... i think all IT skill will remain after july also....


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

br34k said:


> You need to get a CO before 1st July if your occupation is removed from SOL1


I understand the application should be filed before July 1 to be considered by old system, is CO allocation also required?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> I understand the application should be filed before July 1 to be considered by old system, is CO allocation also required?


For 176, it is enough if you apply before July 1. SOL changes will not impact 176 applications.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I understand the application should be filed before July 1 to be considered by old system, is CO allocation also required?


As far as I understand, you need to file your application before July 1st to avoid the new SkillSelect system. If you are applying for 175 you need to have a case officer before 1st July if IT occupations come off of SOL1 otherwise your application will be moved to Priority 5 (indefinite wait)


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

br34k said:


> As far as I understand, you need to file your application before July 1st to avoid the new SkillSelect system. If you are applying for 175 you need to have a case officer before 1st July if IT occupations come off of SOL1 otherwise your application will be moved to Priority 5 (indefinite wait)


You are not safe even if CO is allotted. You are safe only if you have a grant. I read some experiences in pomsinozoz. Of course, I am talking of 175 and not 176. For 176, you are safe once you apply. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> For 176, it is enough if you apply before July 1. SOL changes will not impact 176 applications.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hey,
I see that you got a CO assigned in around 2 months...did you frontload the PCC and medicals too?

Thanks,
Aanchal


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> I see that you got a CO assigned in around 2 months...did you frontload the PCC and medicals too?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aanchal


No. Did the PCC and medicals later. But stuck with medicals due to some software issue at the hospital.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

bangalg said:


> No. Did the PCC and medicals later. But stuck with medicals due to some software issue at the hospital.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You must be getting nervous because of this hiccup and 1 July around the corner?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

br34k said:


> You must be getting nervous because of this hiccup and 1 July around the corner?


You bet. Went to the hospital today and actually checked the error they are getting. Will write to CO and tell her all this is no fault of mine! But yeah, I am agitated coz I see the finishing line but can't reach it. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

br34k said:


> You must be getting nervous because of this hiccup and 1 July around the corner?


Hello br34k 

My VIC SS timelines are same as yours. Any luck in getting +ve reply from them? I am still waiting


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hello br34k
> 
> My VIC SS timelines are same as yours. Any luck in getting +ve reply from them? I am still waiting


Nope.. they haven't released any results since the 10th of May. I wake up every morning and check my phone anxiously for the result.. Let's all pray tomorrow is the day and maybe it will happen


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

br34k said:


> Nope.. they haven't released any results since the 10th of May. I wake up every morning and check my phone anxiously for the result.. Let's all pray tomorrow is the day and maybe it will happen


No luck  I just checked my email  do you mind telling your profession you applied for. I applied under analyst programmer. 261311


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

quakercitizen said:


> No luck  I just checked my email  do you mind telling your profession you applied for. I applied under analyst programmer. 261311


we are very unlucky bactch, normally VIC SS happen in 2 month


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need an advice, I applied Vic SS with my expired passport. I gave the expired passport number...now I have my new passpost with me...should I email Vic SS guys to update my app with this new passport number or not? If I do, would they reject my app due to false info or not.....
> 
> Please advise


I was in the same situation as you were, except that my old passport was about to expire in the next 2 months. I sent them an e-mail with my new passport number on Friday. Today, I received the following e-mail:

"Thank you for your email. The file has been updated with the new information. The application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we will have an outcome as soon as possible."

BTW, I had applied on 17th April.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> No luck  I just checked my email  do you mind telling your profession you applied for. I applied under analyst programmer. 261311


Oh well, was worth a try. Developer Programmer (261312). So I have come to the conclusion that either the person that sends the result email has gone on holiday/died or they are holding off until the SkillSelect system is up and running (convenient how they processed all applications that would be 3 months from date of ack before 1 July and leaving the rest hanging now)


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...

Now 175 is the only option.....


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...
> 
> Now 175 is the only option.....


Bad luck ! But dont lose your hopes... 175 will get processed very fast I'm sure. Go ahead and apply !


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...
> 
> Now 175 is the only option.....


Sorry to hear  Did they say why?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...
> 
> Now 175 is the only option.....


Would you mind sharing the reason (if they gave any) and also your general profile (like years of experience, occupation etc) ?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...
> 
> Now 175 is the only option.....


which occupation? code?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Would you mind sharing the reason (if they gave any) and also your general profile (like years of experience, occupation etc) ?


They gave generic reson like

1) your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
2) the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
3) the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
4) your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria
5) the number of sponsorship applications received relative to the number of sponsorship places available for your occupation. 


My wife is the primary applicant, applied for Software Engineer, 5 Years of Experiance


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> They gave generic reson like
> 
> 1) your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
> 2) the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
> ...


Thats terrible. Sorry to hear that. But well, you guys still have 175 chance, and if you see other threads, its getting processed faster these days. So all the best for that ! 

My profile is similar (5 yrs exp, 261313 code), so even I am not gonna keep my hopes high


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

Got my VIC SS approved today for ANZSCO Code: 261311


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*congrats*



achinj said:


> Got my VIC SS approved today for ANZSCO Code: 261311



Congrats on your success.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats for those who got approval, and sorry for those who didn't. You guys are lucky you have 175 option! 


I'm still waiting, and if I get rejected then that's it, no Australia for me :spit:


Hoping to hear soon...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats achin, and best of luck with your 175 shyam. 

I am also 28th march applicant and desperately waiting for the response. 

Don't know what are they doing with my application..!?!? :sob: :sob:


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Shyam,

Sorry to hear about the results ...I am worried about the same. 

You can still apply for 175 and its being processed much faster these days. However for ppl like me who have an occupation on the SOL 2, there's no other option.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

achinj said:


> Got my VIC SS approved today for ANZSCO Code: 261311


How long did it take for you? Please post timeline in your signature


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

br34k said:


> Oh well, was worth a try. Developer Programmer (261312). So I have come to the conclusion that either the person that sends the result email has gone on holiday/died or they are holding off until the SkillSelect system is up and running (convenient how they processed all applications that would be 3 months from date of ack before 1 July and leaving the rest hanging now)


Today is my lucky day got Vic SS approved it took 10 weeks for me. I hope and pray that others who are waiting get their +ve reply soon.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats achinj and quakercitizen..:clap2: lucky u both.. im still waiting.. Can you please share your jobcode, timeline and years of experience..


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Today is my lucky day got Vic SS approved it took 10 weeks for me. I hope and pray that others who are waiting get their +ve reply soon.


Congrats... great, looks like they hate me :Cry:


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

br34k said:


> Congrats... great, looks like they hate me :Cry:


I feel the same 

But still - at least the things are moving again and I really hope that tomorrow new answers will come ...


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Today is my lucky day got Vic SS approved it took 10 weeks for me. I hope and pray that others who are waiting get their +ve reply soon.


Please share your job code and timeline.

Good luck for the next steps


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

northwest said:


> How long did it take for you? Please post timeline in your signature


Application was submitted to authority on 17th april.....so u can say came within 8 weeks for me


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

terese said:


> Congrats achinj and quakercitizen..:clap2: lucky u both.. im still waiting.. Can you please share your jobcode, timeline and years of experience..


Hi..all the details are shared in same thread in old posts


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Congrats on your success.


Congrats and good luck


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

terese said:


> Congrats achinj and quakercitizen..:clap2: lucky u both.. im still waiting.. Can you please share your jobcode, timeline and years of experience..


Hi Terese my job code is same as yours 261311. I have 7 yrs and 8 months of experience. My wait period for Vic SS was 10 weeks; My timelines are 

+ve ACS: 17/11/2011| IELTS: 10Mar2012; L:8.5,W:7,R:8.5,S:8.5, Overall 8.0; VicSS app/ack: 29Mar/5thApr 2012, +ve VicSS: 11thJune2012 :clap2:


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

achinj said:


> Congrats and good luck



congrats achinj; do you mind telling your job code. I too got my VicSS approved yesterday(11June2012). I beleive we could help each other in preparing for final step. 

BTW my job code is 261311(Analyst Programmer). I am planning to apply under 176 within a week's time.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> congrats achinj; do you mind telling your job code. I too got my VicSS approved yesterday(11June2012). I beleive we could help each other in preparing for final step.
> 
> BTW my job code is 261311(Analyst Programmer). I am planning to apply under 176 within a week's time.


My job code is same as yours with 8yrs of exp. got Vic SS approved yesterday will be applying for 176 before this Friday. 
btw Vic SS only puts priority in our application only or also helps in paying Visa fees! If yes then how


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

achinj said:


> My job code is same as yours with 8yrs of exp. got Vic SS approved yesterday will be applying for 176 before this Friday.
> btw Vic SS only puts priority in our application only or also helps in paying Visa fees! If yes then how



Thanks for sharing the details achinj and quakercitizen. I have only 4.5 years experience. Seeing both of yours experience is making me less optimistic.. 

Vic SS only gives you 5 points for visa application. And after june 30, it also guarantees an invitation to apply for visa. It doesn't provide any other help.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

terese said:


> Thanks for sharing the details achinj and quakercitizen. I have only 4.5 years experience. Seeing both of yours experience is making me less optimistic..
> 
> Vic SS only gives you 5 points for visa application. And after june 30, it also guarantees an invitation to apply for visa. It doesn't provide any other help.


Good luck Terese and thanks for the info on VIC SS. I was of the opinion that it will also help in paying the fees . I was wrong.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum and i have found this forum very helpful....
I am also waiting for Victoria State Sponsorship
My time line : 
Code : 263111 - Computers and Network Engineer
Acs Applied : 19th March 2012
+ve Result : 16th APril
IELTS : 7.5,7.5,7,7 - Overall : 7.5
Victoria SS Applied : 29th May 2012
Ack : 1st June 2012
Result : Still Waiting :ranger: ray2:


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Onshore applicant?*



achinj said:


> Good luck Terese and thanks for the info on VIC SS. I was of the opinion that it will also help in paying the fees . I was wrong.


Hi achinj,

I can see you are from Melbourne.

Do you work there? Can you please let me know if Victoria asked for a job offer?

Do you know any interstate applicant who is requested for a job offer by Victoria? 

Thanks in advance!

VJ


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unix,

Your 12 weeks should be up by 15th June if Im not mistaken. You probably have follow-up mail ready saved in your drafts for VIC asking for an update.

I dont know why they are taking soo long.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys, it would be good if we share our reference numbers, by this we will have an idea which reference numbers are getting result...so we can guess who is next....agreed???


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately we wont be able to narrow it down to who is next. This idea was mentioned in the other Victoria thread aswell.

SS is not granted as per reference number queue, its as per VICs assessment of each particular CV/application.

For example unixguy applied on March 22, and one of the member who just got SS approved applied on April 17th or something.

However what I ve noticed is, people from US or people already residing in Australia got their SS before people from the rest of the countries. Im talking about this particular batch only (Mar 22 to mid-April).

I guess we got our hopes up expecting our results on par with previous batches, give or take 8 weeks. But this time around its taking longer adding up to the frustration.

Bahhh.....


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

It is hard to even work, I wish we all would get our results!


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi achinj,
> 
> I can see you are from Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi. They are pretty clear about this on the website



> *Offer of employment*
> 
> If you are currently living in another Australian state, you must provide a current Victorian job offer and a confirmation of employment form to support your sponsorship application.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Engi said:


> However what I ve noticed is, people from US or people already residing in Australia got their SS before people from the rest of the countries. Im talking about this particular batch only (Mar 22 to mid-April).


You are correct.. I see now that quaker is from the US and achinj is currently living in Melbourne, so they were probably given priority. At least I don't feel too bad now since there is a valid reason (if one can call it that LOL)

So the guys from end March that are still waiting:

unixguy: App/Ack 22 Mar / 26 Mar
kshaggarwal: App/Ack 28 Mar / 4 Apr
br34k: App/Ack 27 Mar / 5 Apr


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I really was thinking that today more results will come but seems that no - working hours in VIC are soon over for today.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

br34k said:


> You are correct.. I see now that quaker is from the US and achinj is currently living in Melbourne, so they were probably given priority. At least I don't feel too bad now since there is a valid reason (if one can call it that LOL)
> 
> So the guys from end March that are still waiting:
> 
> ...


Good stats. 

But this week, is the end of the wait for me. Can't delay any longer. Thus, have mailed them today as well, but ironically, no response.

Let's see, what happens in the final two days, as today is almost over for vic.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

12 weeks of wait is still understandable, but only when an positive outcome is guaranteed.

If a person applies and he does not meet the minimum requirements or whichever generic reasons they give us, they should inform the applicant of the refusal in say...a months time.

Its harsh to keep people hanging for 3 months and then just come back with a refusal.

If a person does not meet the requirements or is beaten by a better candidate, a months time should be sufficient for that decision, so that the applicant can then proceed with the next action plan and move on ahead.

However, I dont have a say in how VIC chooses to run their show, there nothing to do but hope, pray and wait.

Would be nice if there was something that could take your mind off of this waiting game.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Good stats.
> 
> But this week, is the end of the wait for me. Can't delay any longer. Thus, have mailed them today as well, but ironically, no response.
> 
> Let's see, what happens in the final two days, as today is almost over for vic.


What are you going to do on Monday? Apply for 175 or use your WA SS?
I am waiting for the new SOL to come out, if VIC don't reply to me by the time the new SOL comes out (and my occupation is still on the list) then I am going to lodge 175


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

br34k said:


> What are you going to do on Monday? Apply for 175 or use your WA SS?
> I am waiting for the new SOL to come out, if VIC don't reply to me by the time the new SOL comes out (and my occupation is still on the list) then I am going to lodge 175


I have the same plan - wait for new sol and hope my occupation is still there - then 175 it is.

But I have no plan when my occupation is not in new sol.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

br34k said:


> What are you going to do on Monday? Apply for 175 or use your WA SS?
> I am waiting for the new SOL to come out, if VIC don't reply to me by the time the new SOL comes out (and my occupation is still on the list) then I am going to lodge 175


I can't wait for the SOL, though I am sure that my job will be in the list, but then that very long wait for grant will be suicidal. 

175 will not be as fast as it is now, as they will focus on the EOI and SS candidates, as it happens every year. 

Now I am jus thinking, I should have applied for 176 in April without wasting a month and a half. but it's never too late to do the right thing. Jus 2 more days to go..!!

These 2 days, is also just a wait for the negative response, so that I can apply peacefully, without a doubt and a question on my patience.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys. updates about new sol are out:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOO now we can celebrate! All is not lost if ICT guys don't get SS  Wow now I am really torn... wait for SS or apply 175....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

br34k said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOO now we can celebrate! All is not lost if ICT guys don't get SS  Wow now I am really torn... wait for SS or apply 175....


Awesome guys...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys. updates about new sol are out:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/updated-sol.pdf



OMG, I just watched the immi site like 30 minutes ago and there was no list! Soooooo happy now, I have the time required to wait grant for 175, as I need to sell the house before moving and I am not willing to sell it for too small price (so it takes time ).

I am so happy now!!  :clap2:


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

br34k said:


> You are correct.. I see now that quaker is from the US and achinj is currently living in Melbourne, so they were probably given priority. At least I don't feel too bad now since there is a valid reason (if one can call it that LOL)
> 
> So the guys from end March that are still waiting:
> 
> ...


Hi, everyone!

Please add me to the list of pending March end applicants .

My story is the following:

ANZSCO Code: 261112, Systems Analyst
Application Date: 25 March, 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 30 March, 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: no
Comments: ~ 8 years of experience, IELTS (10 March, 2012) L8.5 R9 W8 S7 O8

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you God. 

My occupation was added to the SOL. Now I can apply without SS after July1.

*Summary of changes to the SOL*
The following changes have been applied to the SOL.
*Additions to the SOL*
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
234912 Metallurgist
251411 Optometrist
*263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer*


*Removals from the SOL*
234211 Chemist
252711 Audiologist
331111 Bricklayer
333411 Wall and Floor Tiler


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Engi said:


> Thank you God.
> 
> My occupation was added to the SOL. Now I can apply without SS after July1.
> 
> ...


All the best....


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Engi said:


> Thank you God.
> 
> My occupation was added to the SOL. Now I can apply without SS after July1.
> 
> *263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer*


Wow, happy you! Cool! Good luck! Buy the lottery ticket too!


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

br34k said:


> You are correct.. I see now that quaker is from the US and achinj is currently living in Melbourne, so they were probably given priority. At least I don't feel too bad now since there is a valid reason (if one can call it that LOL)
> 
> So the guys from end March that are still waiting:
> 
> ...


Add me too.
amolc: App/Ack 26 Mar / 26 Mar


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

March end applications that are still waiting:

unixguy: App/Ack 22 Mar / 26 Mar
amolc: App/Ack 26 Mar / 26 Mar
Kostya: App/Ack 25 Mar / 30 Mar
kshaggarwal: App/Ack 28 Mar / 4 Apr
br34k: App/Ack 27 Mar / 5 Apr

Good luck all


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi achinj,
> 
> I can see you are from Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi...I am working and staying in melbourne. I had shared my employment letter with Vic SS team.

Not aware of any interstate applicants.


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

achinj said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> Acknowledgement Date: 17th April 2012
> Additional info requested & date of request: No
> Result: Awaited
> ...


My details are above


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Please add me to the list of pending March end applicants .
> 
> ...


Hi Kostya,

Why are you waiting for State Sponsorship ??
You can file your visa with 175 and later change it to 176 if you get a positive sponsorship
The australian people will hike the visa charges from 1st July 2012 so i believe you should file your visa as Systems Analyst is on the SOL even after 1st July

regards
Irshad


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Why are you waiting for State Sponsorship ??
> You can file your visa with 175 and later change it to 176 if you get a positive sponsorship
> ...


Irshad2005,

you can't change your application from 175 to 176, but submit a new 176 application with the fees ofcourse and 175 fees will not be refunded or transfered to the new application.


Regards,
Rekha


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Irshad2005,
> 
> you can't change your application from 175 to 176, but submit a new 176 application with the fees ofcourse and 175 fees will not be refunded or transfered to the new application.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

You can convert your 175 application to 176 but not from 176 to 175

regards
Irshad


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> You can convert your 175 application to 176 but not from 176 to 175
> 
> ...


Hi Irshad,
Rekha is right. You cannot convert your visa application any more. This was allowed till a couple of years back but it has been stopped now.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

For some reason, my email decided to put expats forum email to Spam..I was wondering why the forum gone quiet 


Anyway, guys if you have the 175 you should've gone that way, even if it takes few months longer. That's my opinion. Even if you know that you want to live in Melbourne, still 175 is a better option because what if you dont find a job in Melbourne? I feel it's better. That's my opinion anyway.



I'm still waiting, and I do not have the 175 option as you already know. On October/2013 I will have 5 yrs of experience so maybe if I don't get Vic SS I would apply again..but not sure anyway.


one question, how do we get notification for approval/rejection by Victoria? is it just email or email and SMS ?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

unixguy said:


> For some reason, my email decided to put expats forum email to Spam..I was wondering why the forum gone quiet
> 
> 
> Anyway, guys if you have the 175 you should've gone that way, even if it takes few months longer. That's my opinion. Even if you know that you want to live in Melbourne, still 175 is a better option because what if you dont find a job in Melbourne? I feel it's better. That's my opinion anyway.
> ...


Just an Email.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Just an Email.




So we got to check the Junk folder too


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

unixguy said:


> So we got to check the Junk folder too


Don't hold your breath


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Hey ICT is not removed from SOL 2012 
Good news


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sooooo Happy that Computer and Network Engineer is in the SOL1....Now i dont need any sponsorship....Yeppiiiii :clap2:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Basically are you asking if we have 176 Victoria sponsored visa but still work in Sydney?
> 
> I think it should be ok to work anywhere. At least I will be working in Sydney but I have 176 sponsored by Victoria.


this is what i was thinking also. if you get ss and apply for 190, 190 lets you live and work anywhere in Aus, it doesn't have to be in the state that sponsored you or does it?


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

br34k said:


> March end applications that are still waiting:
> 
> unixguy: App/Ack 22 Mar / 26 Mar
> amolc: App/Ack 26 Mar / 26 Mar
> ...


Spaniard : app/ ack 27 mar/ 4 apr working in Mel 7+ years experience


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Engi said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the results ...I am worried about the same.
> 
> You can still apply for 175 and its being processed much faster these days. However for ppl like me who have an occupation on the SOL 2, there's no other option.


Hi,

Do you mind sharing your occupation code? I'm a Software Tester and my occupation is only on SOL 2.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mind sharing your occupation code? I'm a Software Tester and my occupation is only on SOL 2.
> 
> ...


hi vijay,

this is from my earlier post:



> Thank you God.
> 
> My occupation was added to the SOL. Now I can apply without SS after July1.
> 
> ...



Best of luck.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Engi said:


> hi vijay,
> 
> this is from my earlier post:
> 
> ...


Good on you mate! 

Best


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Good on you mate!
> 
> Best


Vijay, on which visa you are in sydney? working?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Vijay, on which visa you are in sydney? working?


I'm on a 457 visa. Yes, working.

Best


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys, can you check your inbox's and confirm any response from Vic?

A friend of mine just got his VIC SS.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> VIC SS Applied: 22-March-2012 | VIC SS Ack Number: 26-March-2012 | Now waiting...


Hi, unixguy!

It seems that today your 12 weeks term passed. Are you going to enquire about status of your application?

As for me, in case of outcome absence, I'll email them on Sunday.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.

I just received my VIC SS.

Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


Oo, great! We all envy you!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


Congrats Engi!! :clap2:

Get started with 176 at the earliest. All the very best...


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


How long work experience do you have?

Who is next? It is like a fun game already!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your wishes.

I'll get started asap, need to do my ITR filing, havent filed for return in teh last couple of years, although have all the form 16's.

Elekter,

I will have a total of 5 yrs of work-exp on July 2. 

However I am thinking of only claiming last 3 years because my previous company did not provide any Income tax documents as my Income/Salary was below the Income tax bracket.

Will discuss this with my agent and proceed accordingly.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Engi said:


> Thank you all for your wishes.
> 
> I'll get started asap, need to do my ITR filing, havent filed for return in teh last couple of years, although have all the form 16's.
> 
> ...


all the best.... what your job code


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Shyam,

Right in my signature.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


Congratulations! All the best with 176th visa!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


WOW !!! Engi you made it :clap2:

All the best with your 176 application :thumb:

Rekha


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi, unixguy!
> 
> It seems that today your 12 weeks term passed. Are you going to enquire about status of your application?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. But today I received my new passport, so I'm thinking of emailing them a copy of that and ask them anyway


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Engi said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, ahemm ahemmm.
> 
> I just received my VIC SS.
> 
> Thank you God for answering my prayers. I hope and pray the remainder of our batch gets it aswell.


Congratulations Engi. All the best for 176.


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I had submitted my Victoria SS Application for the 176 visa on May 16th 2012. I was late to the party because of ACS delays . I received my acknowledgement in 5 days. Looking at the posts here, looks like I might as well give up hopes of making it before the July 1st deadline..

Someone please tell me there is still hope


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Aussie_2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted my Victoria SS Application for the 176 visa on May 16th 2012. I was late to the party because of ACS delays . I received my acknowledgement in 5 days. Looking at the posts here, looks like I might as well give up hopes of making it before the July 1st deadline..
> 
> Someone please tell me there is still hope




There is still hope...
If you get vic ss, it guarantees you an invitation to apply for visa as per the new skill select program.
But one can never be sure about getting the SS until the email arrives.


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

terese said:


> There is still hope...
> If you get vic ss, it guarantees you an invitation to apply for visa as per the new skill select program.
> But one can never be sure about getting the SS until the email arrives.


Thanks Terese.

In case I dont make it, can I use the same acknowledgement for 190 or am I back to square 1? Because as per the new rules, I have to apply for the 176 before Jul 1st or start all over again through EOI.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Aussie_2012 said:


> Thanks Terese.
> 
> In case I dont make it, can I use the same acknowledgement for 190 or am I back to square 1? Because as per the new rules, I have to apply for the 176 before Jul 1st or start all over again through EOI.


you can use the same approval from state for 190.
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Please go through previous posts in this thread. This has been already discussed.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys - any updates on ss . Has anyone received approval today


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Guys - any updates on ss . Has anyone received approval today




I haven't received approval yet, but I have just emailed Victoria with my new passport. Please add your time/dates to your signature


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Spaniard : app/ ack 27 mar/ 4 apr working in Mel 7+ years experience


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

No good news today?

2 more weeks to go ...


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Elekter said:


> No good news today?
> 
> 2 more weeks to go ...


  .. vic is playing hide n seek.. Giving us few breadcrumbs every week


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if diac system would be available to apply for 176/175 till 30 June .. I hope they don't shut the system before for migration to new system


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Does anyone know if diac system would be available to apply for 176/175 till 30 June .. I hope they don't shut the system before for migration to new system


I think it would be available. While I don't think it's probable that they will close for new applications it's not impossible though


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I haven't received approval yet, but I have just emailed Victoria with my new passport. Please add your time/dates to your signature


Unixguy,

Have you received an answer?
Did you ask them about expected time of outcome?

Regards


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

br34k said:


> I think it would be available. While I don't think it's probable that they will close for new applications it's not impossible though


WOW, you lodged 175! I think I should do the same - but it is so hard to make this decision - I am sure if I do it this weekend then on Monday I will receive VIC email - like Murphy, you know!


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Elekter said:


> WOW, you lodged 175! I think I should do the same - but it is so hard to make this decision - I am sure if I do it this weekend then on Monday I will receive VIC email - like Murphy, you know!


I am tired of waiting - their loss. If I just applied in March I could have had the visa already, oh well. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

br34k said:


> I am tired of waiting - their loss. If I just applied in March I could have had the visa already, oh well. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


I've decided to wait till next Friday. In case of silence will lodge 175th visa also.

All the best and wish you the fastest CO allocation and further processing!


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

why are you guys preferring 176 over 175, just for fast processing?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> why are you guys preferring 176 over 175, just for fast processing?


Yes. And I think this 5 extra points are also good - in case I did some mistakes in totalling my points.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Does anyone know if diac system would be available to apply for 176/175 till 30 June .. I hope they don't shut the system before for migration to new system


DIAC has very clearly mentioned that from 1st jul new rules will apply, other than that they havent mentioned anything about any deadlines for acceptance of application till 30th Jun.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Scared of the murphy's law now ..!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Unixguy,
> 
> Have you received an answer?
> Did you ask them about expected time of outcome?
> ...



They didn't reply yet. I asked about my application well, and mentioned that I'm worried since 12 weeks passed already. Let's wait and see


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope you all heard the good news.
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
Those trying for the extra 5 points through SS... From July 1st, only 60 points are required to submit an EOI for General Skilled Migration.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Monday morning silence on forum indicates no new news on Vic ss for anyone ..so long !!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> They didn't reply yet. I asked about my application well, and mentioned that I'm worried since 12 weeks passed already. Let's wait and see


I sent them an email on Sunday with the mention of exceeding of the time frame and to enquire a probable date of a response .

However, no answer...

Thinking about calling them by phone tomorrow.

Unixguy, have you received any response?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I sent them an email on Sunday with the mention of exceeding of the time frame and to enquire a probable date of a response .
> 
> However, no answer...
> 
> ...



This is odd! still no answer yet...I hope they respond today.

Please let us know if you call them.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> This is odd! still no answer yet...I hope they respond today.
> 
> Please let us know if you call them.


I called them today, but the call could not connect to the SS dept. Let me know if you hear anything..!!


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

any updates from any one ??

I applied on 15th and received an acknowledgement the same day. 
Then, on 18th I recvd another mail stating that it is being assessed - Not sure how long from here ?


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my first post and hopefully I think I am providing some good news for everyone. Looks like the first set of EOI invites will go out in August 2012 and not in Jan 2013 as expected earlier.

Have a look at the discussion "The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July" posted on migrationblog.immi.gov.au

When you add this to the fact that once you get the SS you stand a very good chance of getting the invite , you dont necessarily lose much time even when going through SkillSelect .. The July 1st cut-off would not be much of a worry then .

I am too waiting for the Vic SS . Applied on May2nd


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

stam said:


> This is my first post and hopefully I think I am providing some good news for everyone. Looks like the first set of EOI invites will go out in August 2012 and not in Jan 2013 as expected earlier.
> 
> Have a look at the discussion "The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July" posted on migrationblog.immi.gov.au
> 
> ...


Hello,
I could not find these dates on the blog :confused2:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> any updates from any one ??
> 
> I applied on 15th and received an acknowledgement the same day.
> Then, on 18th I recvd another mail stating that it is being assessed - Not sure how long from here ?


I hope within a couple of days u will get your SS


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> I called them today, but the call could not connect to the SS dept. Let me know if you hear anything..!!


The situation is just the same... Tried to call them several times. There is an auto answering machine saying that they are not able to answer the call right now and propose to read their site in case of general questions or write them emails in case of special questions...

They also haven't answered on my email yet.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Kostya said:


> The situation is just the same... Tried to call them several times. There is an auto answering machine saying that they are not able to answer the call right now and propose to read their site in case of general questions or write them emails in case of special questions...
> 
> They also haven't answered on my email yet.


I know. Tried them again. And this is quite preposterous now ..!!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kostya said:


> The situation is just the same... Tried to call them several times. There is an auto answering machine saying that they are not able to answer the call right now and propose to read their site in case of general questions or write them emails in case of special questions...
> 
> They also haven't answered on my email yet.


I've just reached them. They checked my file, and said that they are still waiting for the final answer from the external assessment body. They are sorry that the process took more time then expected, but can't really predict the time of an outcome. On my question - if we are talking about days or weeks, the answer was, that it's probably this week or may be next week (but no promises)...

So not such a good clarification bearing in mind that next Sunday is July, 1.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I've just reached them. They checked my file, and said that they are still waiting for the final answer from the external assessment body. They are sorry that the process took more time then expected, but can't really predict the time of an outcome. On my question - if we are talking about days or weeks, the answer was, that it's probably this week or may be next week (but no promises)...
> 
> So not such a good clarification bearing in mind that next Sunday is July, 1.



This is strange really, they're taking their time. 13 weeks so far...


They didn't respond to my email as well, I thought they will say something about my passport renewal. Let's hope that we get it before 1st July at least!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> This is strange really, they're taking their time. 13 weeks so far...
> 
> They didn't respond to my email as well, I thought they will say something about my passport renewal. Let's hope that we get it before 1st July at least!


They are taking a hell lot of time. I dreamt last night, that they made a cone for chana murmura out of my application.. :-/


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> This is strange really, they're taking their time. 13 weeks so far...
> 
> 
> They didn't respond to my email as well, I thought they will say something about my passport renewal. Let's hope that we get it before 1st July at least!


They sent me a response on my previous letter in 20 minutes after the phone call. 

The text of the letter is the following:



> Thank you for your email. The application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we will have an outcome as soon as possible.


The only idea at the moment is that the number of emails or phone calls from the people awaiting more than 12 weeks could possibly make them ask this external body to speed up...


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Annual Adjustment of Fees and Charges

This mean there is no change expected in fees after july 1? because form 990i is updated in this April. Correct?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> They are taking a hell lot of time. I dreamt last night, that they made a cone for chana murmura out of my application.. :-/


Lol!! 

I know how it feels at this stage. I also received my SS approval in the 13th week. 

Hold on guys, you are almost there. :ranger:

All the very best to everyone waiting for the result.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, well. I think I should stop dreaming (as it is only 8th week for me) and step to the plan B (that is 175). Oh. 

I even do not understand why does it make me unhappy?!?! I could not move before 2013 and I have 70 points and still I wanted to go for 176 so badly (for example, in case I misunderstood something and counted my points wrongly etc then these 5 extra points can maybe save me ).
And of course if 175 takes for example 6 months for me (HR country) then 176 is much better because of the stress this waiting causes. :S

Do not know what to do - wait or stop waiting and choose 175. :confused2:


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Received WA SS on 12/06.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Received WA SS on 12/06.


I told u na  that u will get in 3 or 4 working days 


Congrats .... and all the best 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Lol!!
> 
> I know how it feels at this stage. I also received my SS approval in the 13th week.
> 
> ...


Thank you, coolsnake. These are really encouraging words. And thank you for starting this thread...we all have benefited a lot...this forum rocks!

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

usually which time of the day can we expect the mail from them - Its already 3 days for me but no result yet :-(


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I could not find these dates on the blog :confused2:


Quoting from the site - migrationblog.immi.gov.au

Query
June 18, 2012 at 3:54 pm 
"I am applying for Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa.I hear a popular myth saying that from july 1st 2012,after submitting the EoI, the DIAC would only send invitations to apply the visa after Jan 2013.The DIAC keeps all the applications from july 2012 to jan 2013 in the pool.Is this true?Please clarify."
"
Answer
June 18, 2012 at 4:12 pm 
"I can advise you that what you have heard is not true.
We propose to issue the first round of invitations in August 2012 "

.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Regional Sponsorhip*

Sorry Guys, I know this is not rite thread to post this Qn. However as many of sr.expats do regulary visit this thread thought might get relevant info.

-> As plan B, how does regional sponsorhip work ?
-> Do they have specific conditions for il's, as in SS ?
-> Is there anybody who has tried this route ?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> usually which time of the day can we expect the mail from them - Its already 3 days for me but no result yet :-(


Don't worry u will get it by Thursday


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

My agent logged my WA ss on the 14th June should I have received an email saying they have received my application D I've received nothing!!!

Or do you just have to wait???

The processing time is 5 working days does that go from the 14th when my agent logged my application?

Thanks for your help


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> My agent logged my WA ss on the 14th June should I have received an email saying they have received my application D I've received nothing!!!
> 
> Or do you just have to wait???
> 
> ...


Dear,
Unfortunately, there is no online tracking system available for SS .... They just acknowledge you that they have received your application and you will have to wait ....
Yes processing time is around 5 days like if u applied on 14th 

14 Thursday
15 Friday
16 Saturday 
17 Sunday
18 Monday
19 Tuesday

i hope u will get it by tomorrow or day after tomorrow




Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have received nothing to say they have received my application


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> I guys, got VIC SS today. Bad Luck got rejected...
> 
> Now 175 is the only option.....


Hello , I am new to this forum, I had applied for Victoria SS in Apr and it was taking a long time so went ahead and lodged my GSM 175 on 8th June. Unfortunately my VIC SS was approved on Jun 18 2012 and if I need to lodge for GSM 176 i will have to lodge a new application and forget the 2960$ i spent on lodging my GSM 175.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Indie said:


> Hello , I am new to this forum, I had applied for Victoria SS in Apr and it was taking a long time so went ahead and lodged my GSM 175 on 8th June. Unfortunately my VIC SS was approved on Jun 18 2012 and if I need to lodge for GSM 176 i will have to lodge a new application and forget the 2960$ i spent on lodging my GSM 175.


Hey when did u apply for Vic SS..as which date..i have applied on 26thApr12..did not hear from them ever again...


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

waudy10 said:


> I have received nothing to say they have received my application


At times they even don't acknowledge you via email .... so don't worry


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Indie said:


> Hello , I am new to this forum, I had applied for Victoria SS in Apr and it was taking a long time so went ahead and lodged my GSM 175 on 8th June. Unfortunately my VIC SS was approved on Jun 18 2012 and if I need to lodge for GSM 176 i will have to lodge a new application and forget the 2960$ i spent on lodging my GSM 175.


Congratulations with SS anyway!

As an option, you can wait and check if processing speed remains as good as it is now (as they mention in the thread CO Assigned in 40 days - 175 PR). And simultaneously lodge EOI for 190th visa bearing in mind the option of using SS in case of processing speed for 175th decreases.

Please share your occupation code, presence of australian experience, application date.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey when did u apply for Vic SS..as which date..i have applied on 26thApr12..did not hear from them ever again...


Applied on 28th Apr under the Occupation code for Systems Analyst.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Sorry Guys, I know this is not rite thread to post this Qn. However as many of sr.expats do regulary visit this thread thought might get relevant info.
> 
> -> As plan B, how does regional sponsorhip work ?
> -> Do they have specific conditions for il's, as in SS ?
> ...


Provisional Visa 475 works in two ways- either through state sponsorship, wherein one needs to apply for sponsorship under 475. If sponsored by a state then after obtaining 475 one can apply for PR under visa 887 (no points test and no fees) after a stay of two years and 12 months work in a specified regional area of that particular state. See this Regional Australia/Low Population Growth Metropolitan Areas - Workers - Visas & Immigration . For some state the regional area is the entire state.
If one goes for relative sponsorship the requirement of stay would be a Designated area of the state where the relative stays. For Designated area see this Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

The sponsoring conditions for 475 are specific to each state and are mentioned in the state sponsorship websites of the respective states

Hope this helps.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Indie said:


> Applied on 28th Apr under the Occupation code for Systems Analyst.


I applied on April 25th and also Systems Analyst - so I think now all my hopes are gone. out:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> The sponsoring conditions for 475 are specific to each state and are mentioned in the state sponsorship websites of the respective states
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot Destinationaustralia for sharing info reg 475, most helpful.


Rekha


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like they used 22 March - 25 April applications for paper mache


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

br34k said:


> Looks like they used 22 March - 25 April applications for paper mache


Rofl, I think my dream was true where they ate chana in our applications..!!


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Senior Members,

I have a possitive skill assesmenet from ACS for (262111) Database Administrator with 15 years experience. 

Unfortunately, I did not pass IELTS with seven band in each module. I got L 6.5, R 6, W 6, S 6.5 

I am appearing again for IELTS on July 21, meanwhile my Question:

Can I apply for VIC SS with this IELTS result?

Regards,


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Senior Members,
> 
> I have a possitive skill assesmenet from ACS for (262111) Database Administrator with 15 years experience.
> 
> ...


Hard luck !

Sobman72, Vic requirement is 7 in each module it doesnt even accept overall 7 score. In your case your overall also is less then 7 

However, u can lodge EOI on 1st Jul with your ACS and il's and select both SS and regional sponsorship, if by luck any of the regions or employers are willing to sponsor then it will add 5-10 points pushing ur application up in the que. meanwhile u can try ur luck with il's.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
All the best for your IELTS RESULTS TOMORROW


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> All the best for your IELTS RESULTS TOMORROW


hey thanks VVC, hopefully will make it this time, trying not to expire out of anxiety before the results 

Pls pray for me 

Rekha


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Best of luck rekha looking at your passion.

Seems like you will exell this time!!!


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hard luck !
> 
> Sobman72, Vic requirement is 7 in each module it doesnt even accept overall 7 score. In your case your overall also is less then 7
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha.

For the helpful advise.

Best of luck for your IELTS.

Regards,


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

13th week and still not a single reply. Not hopeful that they will ever respond anymore..bored of checking the forums continuously!


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hang in there Unix and the others.

We do know its at the final stages. They are just waiting for the final confirmation from their external panel. 

I see others have already started with 175 unix, is that an option for you?

If your held up because of 5 points then dont worry, points requirement will be 60 from July 1st onwards....and the best part is you will get a guaranteed invitation once you receive the VIC SS. 

Just a little while longer, everything will fall into place.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Engi said:


> Hang in there Unix and the others.
> 
> We do know its at the final stages. They are just waiting for the final confirmation from their external panel.
> 
> ...



I hope so, because they didn't even reply the email I sent which has a copy of my new passport. No, I got 7.5 in IELTS (reading 7, speaking 7.5, writing 8, listening 8), and I have 4+ yrs of experience (will be 5 in Oct/2012). So no 175 for me, I have 60 points so far...


Let's wait that 'external panel' and see 

Thanks man!


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Don't worry u will get it by Thursday


Nothing yet buddy - its killing me now.
You wont believe it, since the time, i started with this entire process since 1st April, I have lost 4 kgs by now with the stress that I am going through 

I have applied for WA SS on 15th and today is 21st and still nothing - I have ideally seen people geting the approvals in 2 - 3 days as well but my thing is getting dragged.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Victoria SS minimum eligibility criteria after 1st July*

Hi,

Currently, minimum eligibility criteria for Victoria states that job offer is a mandatory requirement if the candidate lives in other Australian states. Does anyone know if this criteria will change after July 1st? 
My problem is that only Victoria offers SS for my job category.But, i live in Sydney and don't have any job offer from Victoria. Since i'm not meeting their minimum eligibility, my fear is that my application will be rejected if i apply now. So, i'm hoping that this will not be an issue for submitting EOI. Any advise from the experts on when to apply and will be eligibility criteria change?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, minimum eligibility criteria for Victoria states that job offer is a mandatory requirement if the candidate lives in other Australian states. Does anyone know if this criteria will change after July 1st?
> My problem is that only Victoria offers SS for my job category.But, i live in Sydney and don't have any job offer from Victoria. Since i'm not meeting their minimum eligibility, my fear is that my application will be rejected if i apply now. So, i'm hoping that this will not be an issue for submitting EOI. Any advise from the experts on when to apply and will be eligibility criteria change?


As per Vic website, I don't think job offer is mandatory for 176. Correct me if I am wrong.
However, for SS under 475 it is. I had this experience once. Vic will not accept your appl for SS for 475 if you don't produce the job offer letter.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> I hope so, because they didn't even reply the email I sent which has a copy of my new passport. No, I got 7.5 in IELTS (reading 7, speaking 7.5, writing 8, listening 8), and I have 4+ yrs of experience (will be 5 in Oct/2012). So no 175 for me, I have 60 points so far...
> 
> Let's wait that 'external panel' and see
> 
> Thanks man!


Guys,

I received the mail from Victoria.

It contained the response as YES, to my previous mail, that we will send you the result shorty. Damn it..!!


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the mail from Victoria.
> 
> It contained the response as YES, to my previous mail, that we will send you the result shorty. Damn it..!!


YES to what?

Also, will the result be sent in an email or by post or both?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Nothing yet buddy - its killing me now.
> You wont believe it, since the time, i started with this entire process since 1st April, I have lost 4 kgs by now with the stress that I am going through
> 
> I have applied for WA SS on 15th and today is 21st and still nothing - I have ideally seen people geting the approvals in 2 - 3 days as well but my thing is getting dragged.


LOL so that's a best way to reduce weight 
Don't worry i was also dragged see my timeline  i can understand your stress level ......

Keep your documents and things ready to apply for DIAC .....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received the mail from Victoria.
> 
> It contained the response as YES, to my previous mail, that we will send you the result shorty. Damn it..!!


you should've told them about your dream that they eating Channa (I don't know what is it yet) in our applications


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL so that's a best way to reduce weight
> Don't worry i was also dragged see my timeline  i can understand your stress level ......
> 
> Keep your documents and things ready to apply for DIAC .....
> ...


Hi Anwar
How are you able to apply WA SS without IELTS 7?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, I am so bored. I am thinking and thinking and can't work and even in the middle of the night I check my emails from my phone. Soon I will be


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL so that's a best way to reduce weight
> Don't worry i was also dragged see my timeline  i can understand your stress level ......
> 
> Keep your documents and things ready to apply for DIAC .....
> ...


Shoaib .............Buddy

Yippieeeeeeeeeeee - Got my WA SS Approved now - Just got the mail :clap2:


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> YES to what?
> 
> Also, will the result be sent in an email or by post or both?


You will get the result only via an email.

All the best!!


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*congrats*



ronkhu said:


> Shoaib .............Buddy
> 
> Yippieeeeeeeeeeee - Got my WA SS Approved now - Just got the mail :clap2:


Congrats ronku :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> As per Vic website, I don't think job offer is mandatory for 176. Correct me if I am wrong.
> However, for SS under 475 it is. I had this experience once. Vic will not accept your appl for SS for 475 if you don't produce the job offer letter.


"Offer of employment

If you are currently living in another Australian state, you must provide a current Victorian job offer and a confirmation of employment form to support your sponsorship application.

If you are required to provide a job offer, it must be for employment in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months."

And no, it won't change


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

unixguy said:


> you should've told them about your dream that they eating Channa (I don't know what is it yet) in our applications


Haha, I also didn't know what it was... think it is something similar to this 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_h6jlLGvuqu0/TT26nssRlgI/AAAAAAAAA48/tUWGL_QIk0w/s1600/Soumya%2527s+kitchen+073.JPG

Except, with the food inside printed copies of our applications


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

br34k said:


> Haha, I also didn't know what it was... think it is something similar to this
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_h6jlLGvuqu0/TT26nssRlgI/AAAAAAAAA48/tUWGL_QIk0w/s1600/Soumya%2527s+kitchen+073.JPG
> 
> Except, with the food inside printed copies of our applications



Ha! at least our applications can be useful


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

*What are our options?*

Hi All,

Consider this situation...
My profession is listed in SOL 2 (Database Administrator) which means I cannot apply for 175. My ACS is done, IELTS is all 7+ and waiting for VIC SS.
If VIC replies with positive on 29-June, most probably I will not be able to apply for 176. But the SS guarantees invitation if I submit my EOI for 190 on 1-July with SS. Invitations are expected to start in August. Processing time will be as for Priority 3 applications. I can expect to get 190 PR by Sep/Oct.

Please confirm my above understanding.

My doubt - if VIC replies on 25-June, is it necessary that I can submit only 176? 
Is waiting till 1-Jul for EOI-Invitation-190 a possible route for me?

What is the recommended route if both are possible?

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

br34k said:


> Haha, I also didn't know what it was... think it is something similar to this
> 
> Except, with the food inside printed copies of our applications


@br34k and unixguy:

Chickpeas are called "chana" in Hindi. You got 10 points for the packaging, that was spot on. But the content is not "chana" 

In India, "chana" (in a paper-cone, street-style) is served in 2 forms:

a. roasted and salted (chilli powder optional)

b. boiled and garnished with chopped onion, coriander, salt, red chilli powder and a dash of lime.

And now, :focus: I think I should have some myself while I wait for the Vic folks to reply... :bored:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Shoaib .............Buddy
> 
> Yippieeeeeeeeeeee - Got my WA SS Approved now - Just got the mail :clap2:


yaar bola bhi thaa 21-06-2012 ko mail aa jai gi ..... awain tension lay raha thaa bhai ...... 

Anyways Congrats and through a party 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Shoaib bhai - your prediction was on dot 
Thanks and definitely - aap batao kahan party chahiye arty:arty:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Anwar
> How are you able to apply WA SS without IELTS 7?


Hey bro,
Because WA don't require 7 band in each module for SS 
6 band in each module works for WA SS 


Cheers!

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Amol

If VIC replies on 25 June you can either apply for 176 before 1 July or you can apply for 190 after or on 1 July and receive your invitation on 1 August (which means you should have the grant by the end of August)

Personally, I would apply for the 176 in case they have any hiccups getting the invitations out (and you will probably have your grant by end of July)



amolc said:


> My doubt - if VIC replies on 25-June, is it necessary that I can submit only 176?
> Is waiting till 1-Jul for EOI-Invitation-190 a possible route for me?
> 
> What is the recommended route if both are possible?
> ...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

amolc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Consider this situation...
> My profession is listed in SOL 2 (Database Administrator) which means I cannot apply for 175. My ACS is done, IELTS is all 7+ and waiting for VIC SS.
> ...


Hi Amol,
If your SS is +ve you can either apply for 176 before 1st July or submit an EOI after 1st July. As you already know, SS guarantees an Invitation to Apply for 190.

My 2 cents would be to currently fill up the 176 application and be ready to submit the same once you get an approval email from Vic.

All the very best!!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Shoaib bhai - your prediction was on dot
> Thanks and definitely - aap batao kahan party chahiye arty:arty:


don't worry dude Perth is calling us .... Party waha aa ker hi loo gaa 

And file your DIAC Case As soon as possible now ......


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> don't worry dude Perth is calling us .... Party waha aa ker hi loo gaa
> 
> And file your DIAC Case As soon as possible now ......
> 
> ...


Yes bhai - will apply tomorrow after my wife's IELTS result is declared which will happen tomorrow.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Yes bhai - will apply tomorrow after my wife's IELTS result is declared which will happen tomorrow.


congratulation brother....


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Yes bhai - will apply tomorrow after my wife's IELTS result is declared which will happen tomorrow.


All the best 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Amol,
> If your SS is +ve you can either apply for 176 before 1st July or submit an EOI after 1st July. As you already know, SS guarantees an Invitation to Apply for 190.
> 
> My 2 cents would be to currently fill up the 176 application and be ready to submit the same once you get an approval email from Vic.
> ...


br34k and coolsnake,

Thanks for your replies. I have filled the online 176 until the payment page and ready to hit the payment button as soon as I get the VIC SS +ve reply


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

amolc said:


> br34k and coolsnake,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I have filled the online 176 until the payment page and ready to hit the payment button as soon as I get the VIC SS +ve reply


What do we have to fill in the personal details page, asking for "select the state or territory government agency" ??


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Amol,
> If your SS is +ve you can either apply for 176 before 1st July or submit an EOI after 1st July. As you already know, SS guarantees an Invitation to Apply for 190.
> 
> My 2 cents would be to currently fill up the 176 application and be ready to submit the same once you get an approval email from Vic.
> ...



the only difference would be fee charges. right?

expected change in fee is around 10% i guess...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

What do we have to fill in the personal details page asking for

"select state or territory government agency" that has nominated you.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

While filing the 176 application with WA SS,, 

What do we have to fill in the personal details page asking for

"select state or territory government agency" that has nominated you.

Regards


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

While filing the 176 application.

What do we have to fill in the personal details page asking for

"select state or territory government agency" that has nominated you.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> While filing the 176 application.
> 
> What do we have to fill in the personal details page asking for
> 
> "select state or territory government agency" that has nominated you.


The values in drop down field don't seem to be in sync with the state agency names. Select a name which seems closely related.

If it helps, I selected "VIC - Regional Development Victoria" & it was accepted without any questions. I think form 1100 which the states will send will have all that info. So don't worry about it. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys. First time poster, long time lurker. It's (not really) good to see fellow Vic applicants patiently waiting for their results. Let's all keep our chins up and heads high!

Same as most of you, I'm a 263111 who decided to go via the 176 route through Victoria sponsorship. Sent my application on May 6, then a follow-up email on the second week of June. Imagine my excitement when I got the following response from them:

_Thank you for your email. The application is currently in the latter stages of assessment and we will have an outcome as soon as possible._

I was hoping I'd get the result any moment. First thing I did every morning as I woke up was check my email. Their response didn't look anything like a pre-written auto-response message.

Then I saw the same email somewhere in this thread. 

So I accepted my fate that I'd be going instead for 190. After all, should I get a positive SS response, I'd get an invite. If not, I can apply as an independent, and join my aunt and uncle in Sydney. 

Now I am thinking of submitting an EOI as an independent even if I get a positive response from VIC. If I still do not get an invitation before the SS expires, then that's the time I would go for state sponsorship. You think that will fly?


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> While filing the 176 application.
> 
> What do we have to fill in the personal details page asking for
> 
> "select state or territory government agency" that has nominated you.


I too have selected "VIC - Regional Development Victoria"


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

metaform said:


> Now I am thinking of submitting an EOI as an independent even if I get a positive response from VIC. If I still do not get an invitation before the SS expires, then that's the time I would go for state sponsorship. You think that will fly?


I read somewhere that the threshold who will get an invitation to lodge the 190 is expected to be 75 points - so I would not wait if I did not have at least 75 points. 

As I have only 70 I will definitely lodge my 175 application before July.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I read somewhere that the threshold who will get an invitation to lodge the 190 is expected to be 75 points - so I would not wait if I did not have at least 75 points.
> 
> As I have only 70 I will definitely lodge my 175 application before July.


Elekter where did u read about 75 points for 190 after 1st jul as threshold , can u pls share the link or relevant details.

Rekha


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I have lodged my 176 application last week and now trying to figure out how do I let VIC SS about my TRN number to confirm my state sponsership. Does anyone knows this process and clearly tell me the steps?

Any help is much appreciated!:clap2:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 176 application last week and now trying to figure out how do I let VIC SS about my TRN number to confirm my state sponsership. Does anyone knows this process and clearly tell me the steps?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!:clap2:


Send them an email with your TRN and be sure to quote your VIC SS reference number.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Send them an email with your TRN and be sure to quote your VIC SS reference number.


Don't you have to mention it on the agreement that you sign, and are supposed to email it to them.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the time taken between the submission of your application and the receipt of your TRN/file number..??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> What is the time taken between the submission of your application and the receipt of your TRN/file number..??


About a day or so.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Elekter where did u read about 75 points for 190 after 1st jul as threshold , can u pls share the link or relevant details.
> 
> Rekha


Do not get me wrong - this is nothing official but I just read it and I share this view and this is only my personal fear that it may get true - this 75 threshold, especially with IT occupations.

Here for example:
Australia & New Zealand Magazine » Australia’s Skill Select programme – by invitation only

_When SkillSelect is introduced, only specially selected candidates will be invited to lodge an application based on the number of points they achieve. In practice, this means that for most occupations a point score of 75 or more may be needed to qualify. For many (especially older) applicants such scores are simply unattainable_

I really do hope I am wrong.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Elekter said:


> Do not get me wrong - this is nothing official but I just read it and I share this view and this is only my personal fear that it may get true - this 75 threshold, especially with IT occupations.
> 
> Here for example:
> Australia & New Zealand Magazine » Australia’s Skill Select programme – by invitation only
> ...


I read the article. The mention of 75points appears to be hypothetical. It is a conjecture the author is making.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

I emailed vic some time back to update my latest ielts score.
Surprisingly, they acknowledged it within 3 mins.. which makes me wonder if the replies we all receive are auto messages...


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Send them an email with your TRN and be sure to quote your VIC SS reference number.


If you have a specific format in which we need to reply. Also should I just reply to the email I got from VIC SS for my positive accessment?


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Do not get me wrong - this is nothing official but I just read it and I share this view and this is only my personal fear that it may get true - this 75 threshold, especially with IT occupations.


Skill Select is a competitive process. It's just common sense that some professionals in the field of IT, engineering, management, accounting, etc. (especially onshore applicants, with their Australian education and work experience) may be somewhere above 70 points. To be able to attract DIAC's attention, having the minimum point of 60 will not be enough.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Another week gone .. Am thinking of applying 175 this weekend ..! 

giving up any hopes on Vic ss


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

How much chance does this idea stand ??
I have applied for my Vic SS on 28th May 2012 and i feel that i have very less chance of receiving the Sponsorship before 1st July....
Can i apply for an independent EOI on 1st July and if i get my SS approval from victoria i am planning to cancel my EOI and apply for another EOI with SS....
Because EOI is free i dont even have the hassles of paying them again...
Does this makes sense ???

Please provide your valuable feedback

regards
Irshad


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

I am going to do the same and you dont have to cancel it , I guess. You can update it after you get the SS . Who knows you might get lucky even with 60 pts


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

auslover said:


> I am going to do the same and you dont have to cancel it , I guess. You can update it after you get the SS . Who knows you might get lucky even with 60 pts


no need to apply again as EOI you can select multiple visa options and no additional charges, another plus is u can keep ur EOI updating as and on any changes in your situation.



Rekha


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Yup i agree with you.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

So in July 1st, I can apply for EOI general visa, even if I have 60 points only (assuming that I didn't receive the Victoria SS yet), and then once I recieve the Victoria SS I can update my EOI?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

unixguy said:


> So in July 1st, I can apply for EOI general visa, even if I have 60 points only (assuming that I didn't receive the Victoria SS yet), and then once I recieve the Victoria SS I can update my EOI?


yes ur correct.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Is vic deliberately holding our applications until after 1st July..:confused2:


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

The wait is really killing. I thought atleast we will get reply on Monday...this being the last week of month. Dont they want to allow 4 days to people to apply for 176!
Will we have to go to 190 way! I dont mind but that will delay the plans!!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

amolc said:


> The wait is really killing. I thought atleast we will get reply on Monday...this being the last week of month. Dont they want to allow 4 days to people to apply for 176!
> Will we have to go to 190 way! I dont mind but that will delay the plans!!


Are the processing timelines for the new visas(post July 1) already published?


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

*SS*

I m in dilemma now. It all comes down to one question. 

What would be the QUICKEST way to get a PR?

- 175 launched on 27th June 

OR

- EOI launched on 1st Week of July with SS approval and subsequently going for 190.

Who else is in my boat? and What are your views on this?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

process said:


> I m in dilemma now. It all comes down to one question.
> 
> What would be the QUICKEST way to get a PR?
> 
> ...


I am in the exact same boat. The faster way according to me would be going through 190 process, as the invitation would be automatic and DIAC has generally mentioned that the visa process after 1st July would be much faster.

However, there's a catch.. If you do not already have SS approval, then its a risk to wait for it because it can come back as negative as well. We have seen many cases of SS rejections for several people.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Are the processing timelines for the new visas(post July 1) already published?


I have not seen them, but 190 remains priority 3. But the process of EOI-Invitation-Visa Application-CO allocation-Approval....thats 2 additional steps than 176 where we can just apply immediately.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I do not want to risk, so will lodge 175 before July. I made a plan to lodge it today but now I think I will do it a bit later.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I am in the exact same boat. The faster way according to me would be going through 190 process, as the invitation would be automatic and DIAC has generally mentioned that the visa process after 1st July would be much faster.
> 
> However, there's a catch.. If you do not already have SS approval, then its a risk to wait for it because it can come back as negative as well. We have seen many cases of SS rejections for several people.


However, even though Vic SS stated that you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, but this is subject to occupation ceilings! I'm not sure that this occupation ceiling is in Victoria State or Australia.


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I am in the exact same boat. The faster way according to me would be going through 190 process, as the invitation would be automatic and DIAC has generally mentioned that the visa process after 1st July would be much faster.
> 
> However, there's a catch.. If you do not already have SS approval, then its a risk to wait for it because it can come back as negative as well. We have seen many cases of SS rejections for several people.


Well just talked to my agent and she thinks otherwise. She says that she is unsure about the timelines when we go for EOI and 190 and as per her experience could take a while longer than 175 itself. Also the new process demands some training to SS team and the processing time for the initial lot of apps can be longer. Of course again, its just an opinion. 

BTW, does anyone have any record of which day of the week the approvals are usually sent?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi!

Being in the same boat (lodged SS application on March, 25), I’ll lodge 175th application on Thursday immediately after the end of working hours in Victoria (most replies during this year to my mind were on Mondays and Thursdays).

Also will lodge EOI on July, 1 for both 189th and 190th. In case of positive Victoria SS I’ll have time till the beginning of the August to oversee the dynamics of CO allocation for 175th visas, so I’ll have a possibility to think about 175th cancelation and going further according new rules… So that’s my quite an obvious idea… Of course, 175th cancelation will require new fee payment.

By the way, did anybody who is waiting for more than 12 weeks call them recently? Last Tuesday they were not sure, but said that reply probably could be last week or this week…

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

I called them today .. They mentioned there are delays with Ict applications and are following up to get an outcome .. Although they trying best to communicate this week but could not guarantee if that would be t case


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

spaniard said:


> I called them today .. They mentioned there are delays with Ict applications and are following up to get an outcome .. Although they trying best to communicate this week but could not guarantee if that would be t case


Oh! so no guarantee of this week too. What if we get in first week of July. What should person like me do who does not have the 175 option open. Submit the EOI for 190 and wait for invitation? Is that correct?

Thanks,
Amol.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My question is about the process of appying for Victorian SS after first July 2012.

Will it remain like this as it is now, I mean anyone want to apply for VIC SS should first submit request on their (VIC) website and then after receiving SS from VIC Government lodge EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My question is about the process of appying for Victorian SS after first July 2012.
> 
> ...


I think it is not same. You submit the EOI with 190 option, VIC will get notification and they will see if they can grant you SS and if yes they send you the invitation.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

amolc said:


> I think it is not same. You submit the EOI with 190 option, VIC will get notification and they will see if they can grant you SS and if yes they send you the invitation.



Yes I agree, when your making an EOI u can select multiple visa options and all the SS and Employers will have access to ur EOI.

Say if u opt for 190, all the sponsoring states will have access to ur EOI and will grant SS based on skills required in that particular state. (I also read that even if ur going for SS, it does not restrict u to live n work in that particular state for 2 yrs)

If you opt for emloyer sponsored, then employers will have access to ur eoi.


Rekha


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yes I agree, when your making an EOI u can select multiple visa options and all the SS and Employers will have access to ur EOI.
> 
> Say if u opt for 190, all the sponsoring states will have access to ur EOI and will grant SS based on skills required in that particular state. (I also read that even if ur going for SS, it does not restrict u to live n work in that particular state for 2 yrs)
> 
> ...


Hi Rakha,

I too was under the impression that the 2 year requirement is not there. But the 2 year requirement is still there for 190 atleast by VIC. It is mentioned on the VIC web site under 190 information.


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

I called SS today. Same answer! No confirmation if it can come in this week. Arghhh! I m confused what to do.


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

Hurray! ... I received the assessment approval.... its 176 now... folks check your mails.....


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Process .. What are ur timelines .. When did u apply for ss


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats Process ! Just on time  anyone who has applied in the last week of April/ first week of May and have got their SS approvals ?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

UPDATE: Victoria replied to the email I sent two weeks ago (I have send an email with a copy of my passport and asked them about my application since 12 weeks passed already):

"We have updated your file with the copy of the passport.

Please note that we are currently experiencing delays in processing ICT applications.

We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised"


----------



## riverooooooo (Jun 25, 2012)

hi guys, a quick one. after reading the previous posts, kinda confused about how old SS system transits into the new one. Does it still make any sense that i apply for VIC SS now? Or I simply relax and take my time to get all the documents ready and flow with the new policy after July.1st? Please shed some light on this.Thanks!


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Process .. What are ur timelines .. When did u apply for ss


Ack of SS received on 26th March. Approx 14 weeks.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi process. Is your profession also in ICT?


----------



## process (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> Hi process. Is your profession also in ICT?


Yup


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

27th, the last day of the 13th week. And the last day of my wait as well..!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

27th, the last day of the 13th week and the last day of my wait as well.

Is there a point of waiting on 28th, the water will be at the level of my nose on that day..??


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> 27th, the last day of the 13th week. And the last day of my wait as well..!!


Good luck for the last day! I also still hope with my 9th week.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> Good luck for the last day! I also still hope with my 9th week.


Do you have another option for filing before change of rules..??


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Do you have another option for filing before change of rules..??


Yes, 175. I have 70 points currently. But I would prefer 176 and as I am afraid of Murphy (getting the SS next morning after lodging 175) I will wait maybe even until Friday. Or if I will get scared then until Thursday.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> Yes, 175. I have 70 points currently. But I would prefer 176 and as I am afraid of Murphy (getting the SS next morning after lodging 175) I will wait maybe even until Friday. Or if I will get scared then until Thursday.


Yea. Jus because of this murphy, I have waited this long.

Decisions.! Decisions .! Decisions.!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

No news today?

So, let's talk about other options - when will everyone (who has this option) lodge 175?

I am thinking about doing it on Friday.

What do you think, will the processing for 175 slow down after July as then they have new things to think about and old 175s are not so important anymore or will they do it quickly to get rid of old ones and to move on?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Other people have at least the option of applying for 175 but i am stuck with 176 
My Job Code is for Computer Network and Systems Engineer
I can apply for an independent visa after 1st July but wanted to apply for 176 before 1st
But i think we are now not left with any option other than wait for 1st july


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Other people have at least the option of applying for 175 but i am stuck with 176
> My Job Code is for Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> I can apply for an independent visa after 1st July but wanted to apply for 176 before 1st
> But i think we are now not left with any option other than wait for 1st july


I really hope you will receive your VIC SS, even if it is after July 1st - as then you will get the invitation anyway. So maybe you will get your visa even before us!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Elekter said:


> No news today?
> 
> So, let's talk about other options - when will everyone (who has this option) lodge 175?
> 
> ...


Hi Elekter,

I am not sure if you apply on friday after their clossing time they will process your payment and until ur payment is processed your application is not completed and they will look at your application only on 2nd jul :confused2:

So, I think if your are planning on 175 it has to be today or tom before their closing time. 

They would definately want to close all the old application before close of this year atleast, so that they wouldnt have to keep togling btw the old and new applications and completely move on to one single system.

All the best with your decision 

Rekha


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Elekter,
> 
> I am not sure if you apply on friday after their clossing time they will process your payment and until ur payment is processed your application is not completed and they will look at your application only on 2nd jul :confused2:
> 
> So, I think if your are planning on 175 it has to be today or tom before their closing time.


Oh, I must admit I have never thought about it, but it makes sense a lot. Even if the payment goes smoothly I still do not want to risk now - so thank you very much! I will do it sooner! Thank you!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Elekter,
> 
> I am not sure if you apply on friday after their clossing time they will process your payment and until ur payment is processed your application is not completed and they will look at your application only on 2nd jul :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hello, everyone!

I thought, that lodgement time is equal to the payment time. After the payment, I suppose, they are providing with TRN right away. Is it correct?

Seniors, please share, when do they issue TRN? Is it possible to check date of the application lodgement (according DIAC records) and is it equal to the payment day? 

I was going to apply at 18-30 (AEST) on Thursday, but some doubts appeared after Rekha Raman's post... 

By the way, paying attention to the scheduled system maintenance periods might also be useful when you're planning your application time (Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues).


Regards,
Kostya


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*VIC SS Approved!!!*

People,
Please check your emails. I just received a positive Vic SS. My timeline:

Vic SS Applied: 17th April 2012
Vic SS Ack Rcvd: 20th April 2012
Vic SS Approved: 27th June 2012
Time Taken: 10 weeks
Occupation Code: 261314 (Software Tester)

Now I am in a dilemma. Should I apply before 1st of July or after it? I haven't even scanned all my documents 

If I apply through SkillSelect, is it 100% assured that I will receive an invitation to apply? Or will it still be based on number of points (the higher the better)?

Also, will the charges be the same or higher (2960 AUD)? 

Also, now I am confused about how to pay online. I don't have a credit card, and I doubt if anyone I know holds one with such a high credit limit.

Please advise. TIA.

- Melbourne2013


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I have received +ve response as well. Thanks to Allah 

Vic SS Applied: 10th April 2012
Vic SS Ack Rcvd: 12th April 2012
Vic SS Approved: 27th June 2012
Time Taken: 10 weeks
Occupation Code: 261314 (Software Tester)

Melbourne2013, I have same concerns as yours! Let stalk!!!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> People,
> Please check your emails. I just received a positive Vic SS. My timeline:
> 
> Vic SS Applied: 17th April 2012
> ...



Oh, lucky you! I would apply before July, as after that you have to wait until August. I believe this is 100% true that you will get an invitation if you already have SS.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I have received +ve response as well. Thanks to Allah
> 
> Vic SS Applied: 10th April 2012
> Vic SS Ack Rcvd: 12th April 2012
> ...


So Software Testers' turn.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

@Destination Journey: Congrats!!

As for the concerns, I'm suddenly feeling like a headless chicken. I feel like I have so much to do, and have a strong urge to run in different directions and do a dozen things, but I'm afraid it wont achieve much unless I pull myself together first.

What are your plans? 176 or 190?

- Melbourne2013


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Coincidence?*



Elekter said:


> So Software Testers' turn.


I noticed that too. But 2 is too small a number to conclude. Did anyone else here with an ICT code receive SS?


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

VIC SS approved.  
The wait is over...Now no more checking email every hour..


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

You are so lucky! All the best with 176 in the last minute to all of you!


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

terese said:


> VIC SS approved.
> The wait is over...Now no more checking email every hour..


Congrats!!

Do you plan to apply before or after 1st July?

@Elekter:

So its not just Software Testers after all!!! 

And hey, hang in there, the queue just got shorter...


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> @Elekter:
> 
> So its not just Software Testers after all!!!
> 
> And hey, hang in there, the queue just got shorter...


Yes, but their working hours are over for today and I am not sure that I want to wait anymore after this payment talk earlier today.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Yes, but their working hours are over for today and I am not sure that I want to wait anymore after this payment talk earlier today.


Actually, I haven't gone through recent posts, so please pardon my ignorance. My POV is, even if you receive your SS approval after 1st of July, you will still be invited to apply, right?

- melbourne2013


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> My POV is, even if you receive your SS approval after 1st of July, you will still be invited to apply, right?
> 
> - melbourne2013



Yes, but what if I will get negative answer? So I will not risk and lodge 175 instead. I feel so small and unhappy right now. Earlier at least it was said that there is delay with ICT applications but now ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

melbourne2013 said:


> Actually, I haven't gone through recent posts, so please pardon my ignorance. My POV is, even if you receive your SS approval after 1st of July, you will still be invited to apply, right?
> 
> - melbourne2013


You got your SS and why do you need to wait? for documents? If yes, you have 28 days before which you can keep uploading documents. So just fill the online application and submit so that you are sure of getting 176. Later within 28 days upload supporting docs and do other required things.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

dreamus,

what you say about before and after 1st july scenario. I guess only fee increment will effect us and we will able to lodge EOI and then 190 using this SS. right?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> You got your SS and why do you need to wait? for documents? If yes, you have 28 days before which you can keep uploading documents. So just fill the online application and submit so that you are sure of getting 176. Later within 28 days upload supporting docs and do other required things.


Hey dreamaus,
Thanks for replying. Are you saying that right now I just need to fill in all my details and submit the application without any supporting documents? Thats great news!

However, I am assuming I will still have to pay when I submit the application. Since I don't have a credit card with that kind of limit available, what other options do you suggest?

TIA

- melbourne2013

@ Destination Journey: dreamaus' info solves one half of the problem.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> dreamus,
> 
> what you say about before and after 1st july scenario. I guess only fee increment will effect us and we will able to lodge EOI and then 190 using this SS. right?


why do you unnecessarily put urself in new system? If there is no strong reason for it and if I were in your position I would apply asap. If u apply later pretty much what you mentioned might affect but along with some thing else that we are not aware of now.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

melbourne2013 said:


> Hey dreamaus,
> Thanks for replying. Are you saying that right now I just need to fill in all my details and submit the application without any supporting documents? Thats great news!
> 
> However, I am assuming I will still have to pay when I submit the application. Since I don't have a credit card with that kind of limit available, what other options do you suggest?
> ...


Yes you have to pay only the ur application submission is complete and only credit card is the option. Ask your friends who has a credit limit of 1.75L or more...exchange rate are high now so calculate accordingly.


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> why do you unnecessarily put urself in new system? If there is no strong reason for it and if I were in your position I would apply asap. If u apply later pretty much what you mentioned might affect but along with some thing else that we are not aware of now.


Exactly, this "Fear of the Unknown" bothers me.

Time to look for that elusive credit card.

@ dreamaus: Do banks offer any "virtual credit card" or "gift card" that can be used one time for such transactions?

- melbourne2013


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> why do you unnecessarily put urself in new system? If there is no strong reason for it and if I were in your position I would apply asap. If u apply later pretty much what you mentioned might affect but along with some thing else that we are not aware of now.


because of fee issue I want to delay it. I dun have credit with that much limit. Asking friends but no success so far. 

After 1st, I will be using bank draft option. Can I use bank draft with EOI?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> because of fee issue I want to delay it. I dun have credit with that much limit. Asking friends but no success so far.
> 
> After 1st, I will be using bank draft option. Can I use bank draft with EOI?


I don't think so but just search in this forum...there is not one time card even if u pay more actually...ask some broker who can help u doing this or somehow get somebody to do the job...ask ur boss  he might have one with that much limit


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I received a positive response today or Vic SS:
Vic SS Applied: 18th April 2012
Vic SS Approved: 27th June 2012
Time Taken: 9 weeks

I applied for 175 on the same day and had a CO assigned on 14 June 2012, so am pleased that I did not wait as I am ahead now.

Good luck to the rest, hope those waiting receive shortly!


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if a Debit Card issued by an Australian bank can be used for online application to DIAC?

- melbourne2013


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Do you plan to apply before or after 1st July?
> 
> ...



I plan to apply before 1st July. I'd already filled most of the form so I can submit if i get SS in the last moment..


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

terese said:


> I plan to apply before 1st July. I'd already filled most of the form so I can submit if i get SS in the last moment..


Good on you mate, I wish i had thought of that..


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Hey dreamaus,
> Thanks for replying. Are you saying that right now I just need to fill in all my details and submit the application without any supporting documents? Thats great news!
> 
> However, I am assuming I will still have to pay when I submit the application. Since I don't have a credit card with that kind of limit available, what other options do you suggest?
> ...


I'm not sure if this can be done in your country, you can try. Normally, if I need to spend AUD3000 and if my credit card's credit limit is only AUD2500, I can go to the bank and deposit additional AUD500, after that I'll have AUD3000 credit limit.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

melbourne2013 said:


> Does anyone know if a Debit Card issued by an Australian bank can be used for online application to DIAC?
> 
> - melbourne2013


Yes, a lot of people on this forum have used their friend's card to pay for the fee. You should be fine. Go ahead & submit your application at the earliest. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I'm not sure if this can be done in your country, you can try. Normally, if I need to spend AUD3000 and if my credit card's credit limit is only AUD2500, I can go to the bank and deposit additional AUD500, after that I'll have AUD3000 credit limit.


I will do the same, my actual card limit is only ~900 AUD. 
But do not forget to increase the limit for daily payments also!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I will do the same, my actual card limit is only ~900 AUD.
> But do not forget to increase the limit for daily payments also!


Normally, there is no daily limit for credit card, daily limit is just applied to debit card, I'm not sure how's the procedure in your country, at least in my country the bank practice in this way.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Normally, there is no daily limit for credit card, daily limit is just applied to debit card, I'm not sure how's the procedure in your country, at least in my country the bank practice in this way.



Yes, we have limits also for credit cards, it is the same as limit of the credit.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Did any of the March end applicants got their results? Or is my dream, now the final thing ???


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Got my Visa grant on 27 Jun 2012.....


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

shohagkuet said:


> Got my Visa grant on 27 Jun 2012.....


did u apply 475 or 176?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

hahamed said:


> did u apply 475 or 176?


I have applied for 475...


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

shohagkuet said:


> I have applied for 475...


Good luck - most of the folks i found from BD going to WA on 475, few with 176.
c u in Perth someday

Cheers !


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

Choose WA: State Migration Center :Small Business Development Corporation 

I did same.





kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> While filing the 176 application with WA SS,,
> 
> ...


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone still waiting? I will wait for 1,5 hours and then will lodge 175.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Anyone still waiting? I will wait for 1,5 hours and then will lodge 175.


Me too


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I still didn't get any response...looks like it is EOI for me then...


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> Anyone still waiting? I will wait for 1,5 hours and then will lodge 175.


I am jus verifying point. Can anyone please confirm??

Age 28 - 30 points
Ielts 7 - 10 points
Exp overseas 4.5 years - 10 points
Bachelors degree (not in Aus) - 15 points 
State sponsorship - 5 points 

Total 70. Can anyone plz confirm??


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah same here...No sponsorship...Looks like EOI 
Does anyone knows if i can prepare my EOI now and keep it ready ??
If not when can i start making my application...Is it 12:00 AM Aussie time on 1st July ??
Does anyone has any info about it ??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> I am jus verifying point. Can anyone please confirm??
> 
> Age 28 - 30 points
> Ielts 7 - 10 points
> ...


Bachelors degree outside Aus has 10 or 15 points??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Bachelors degree outside Aus has 10 or 15 points??


Someone, please respond quickly. I am finalising about 175 or 176 :-(


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> I am jus verifying point. Can anyone please confirm??
> 
> Age 28 - 30 points
> Ielts 7 - 10 points
> ...



IELTS 7 - must be 7 in every part of the test
Exp overseas 4.5 years - 5 points
Others are correct.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Someone, please respond quickly. I am finalising about 175 or 176 :-(


It seems to me that you do not have 175 option.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Someone, please respond quickly. I am finalising about 175 or 176 :-(


What is ur profession ??
If your profession is in the new SOL1 list then you should apply 175..
You will get a CO assigned soon...Dont wait for sponsorship
I would have applied 175 myself if could but i require sponsorship but i dont need any from 1st July as my code is in the sol1 - Computer Network and Systems ENgineer
Go ahead and apply for 175 my friend...Surely u wil get your visa in 2-3 months


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> IELTS 7 - must be 7 in every part of the test
> Exp overseas 4.5 years - 5 points
> Others are correct.


Okay. Thanks.

Ielts is 7 in all. 
And that's what I was wondering how I am going on 70 

Though, I had an experience of 5+ years. But ACS didn't recognise some of it. :-(


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Someone, please respond quickly. I am finalising about 175 or 176 :-(


You can't go for 175 becoz you only have 60 points. With SS you gain 5 points and can file for 176.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> I am jus verifying point. Can anyone please confirm??
> 
> Age 28 - 30 points
> Ielts 7 - 10 points
> ...


You will get only 5 points for experience as you have less than 5 years exp but more than 3 years.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I thought, that lodgement time is equal to the payment time. After the payment, I suppose, they are providing with TRN right away. Is it correct?
> 
> ...


I got the auto email with TRN as soon as I submitted the application. I think what Rekha said makes sense. It is clearly given on their website that time of lodgement will be taken as per Australian time. It is difficult to comment on whether they will consider the application till 1st July or the last working day of June.
You can try asking them by putting a query on immi blog of calling helpline.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> I got the auto email with TRN as soon as I submitted the application. I think what Rekha said makes sense. It is clearly given on their website that time of lodgement will be taken as per Australian time. It is difficult to comment on whether they will consider the application till 1st July or the last working day of June.
> You can try asking them by putting a query on immi blog of calling helpline.


On which date and time did u submit your application??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

AnuNew77 said:


> Choose WA: State Migration Center :Small Business Development Corporation
> 
> I did same.


Hey thanks. When did u submit your application??


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm having doubts now...did I calculate my points wrong? Please guys help me out.


Age = 27. ==> 30 points.


Experience 4.5 years verified by ACS ==> 5 points.


IELTS 7.5 total (Writing=8, Listening = 8, Reading =7, speaking = 7.5) ==> 10 points.


Bachelors degree (outside Australia) ==> 15 points.

total points = 60. am I right?


*My occupation: System Analyst*. This is where I'm confused, it is on the SOL. *Do I get any extra points for SOL*?


I appreciate your help.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> I'm having doubts now...did I calculate my points wrong? Please guys help me out.
> 
> Age = 27. ==> 30 points.
> 
> ...


Yup 60..


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I'm having doubts now...did I calculate my points wrong? Please guys help me out.
> 
> 
> Age = 27. ==> 30 points.
> ...


No extra points, everything is correct. I have the same occupation and same points except I have 9 years of experience and that gives me 10 extra points compared to you.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Wa ss*

Hi guyz 

I have jus joined this thread and I see a lot of my friends are here already 

while reading thru post I understood most of u guyz are ICT BA (261111), quick qns:

->Does WA have huge requirement for BA ?

->Has anybody who has got the grant already rchd WA ? if yes, how is the job mkt there ?

->ppl who have rchd WA on 475, how is the job mkt & the place as in schools etc in regional areas ? Are these regions very remote ?.

Currently I have been assessed as ICT BA (8+ yrs) and got 55 points without il's. Like Ghajini I tried for 7's in ils four times with no luck. I tried to go for WA 176 but application rejected as adding 5 will only make it 60 and current requirement is 65.

ils : L-7.5, R-7.0, W-6.5 and S-8.0

I have written to WA and they responded that I have to wait till 1st jul to apply for WA SS, so now counting days to do so.. if I can get any inputs reg my qn above will help be decide on 176 or 475.

Thanks in advance !

Rekha


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

175 done!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

176 done..!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi guyz
> 
> I have jus joined this thread and I see a lot of my friends are here already
> 
> ...


i keep my comments 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

unixguy said:


> Thanks guys



All the Best Elektr and Khasagarwal !! hope to hear ur grant news in couple of wks 

Unixguy, 

battle is not lost yet, ur option for 190 is always there else u directly qualify to apply for 189 under new rules.

Rekha


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> All the Best Elektr and Khasagarwal !! hope to hear ur grant news in couple of wks
> 
> Unixguy,
> 
> ...



Good luck for the 175 applicants :clap2:


Honestly, I took immigration off my mind, as it's unpredictable anymore. I will lodge the visa application EOI next week, but I'm not counting on it. We'll see how it goes. I hope the applicants here in this thread keep us updated, maybe once we get the visas we can all meet in Australia


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

175 done!


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> 175 done!


We must now move to another thread! 
Good luck!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Same as those who are going for Skill Select, the optimist in me hopes that I could instead apply for independent visa (263111 will be included in SOL 1 come Sunday) and work and live anywhere in Oz.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Filed 176..!! What's with the CO allotment for people who filed their application in early June,.??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

How does one find out when the CO is assigned.. Do you get a mail, or only on the status link do you get to know?


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Seniors,

I am little bit confuse about my points total, can any one help me on this??

In my skill assessment (RPL) nothing mentioned about my qualification:
====================================================

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 22 February 2012.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your ICT skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full 
time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 05/96 - 11/98 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Database Administrator
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, Pakistan
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 12/98 - 09/08 (9yrs 9mths)
Position: ERP Manager
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, Pakistan
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 02/09 - 02/12 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Manager, It Oracle Applications
Employer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Country: SAUDI ARABIA 

In fact the total experience mentioned in the letter is more than 15 years:

Dates: 05/96 - 11/98 (2yrs 6mths)
Dates: 12/98 - 09/08 (9yrs 9mths)
Dates: 02/09 - 02/12 (3yrs 0mths)

My concern is about points for qualification. I have a Masters degree MBA-MIS and Bachelors of Science both are not-ICT and outside Australia.

Let me explain more:
Age :25
English Language:10 (if 7 in each) 
Employment (Overseas) 15
Qualification (Overseas not recognized): ?????
VIC SS : 5 (in case positive) 

Waiting for your responses.

Regards,

Zain


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> How does one find out when the CO is assigned.. Do you get a mail, or only on the status link do you get to know?


Both. Your status will change to ABPF & you will get an email from the CO.

Good luck with your 176!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am little bit confuse about my points total, can any one help me on this??
> 
> ...


Hi Zain,
You will get 15 points for your qualification as you have a masters degree. If your concern is about the degree being a non-ICT one then don't worry, people on this forum have confirmed that they have got 15 points for their non-ICT degree.

Good luck with your SS & 176!!


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks alot Coolsnake for clearing my doubts.

Regards,

Zain


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

GUYS I HAVE JUST RECEIVED VICTORIA SS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm jumping up and down, literally !!!!!! DDDDD 

I got it on the last day !!!!!!!!  

I will lodge 176 tomorrow morning when I wake up!..or no, I will lodge it NOW


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

unixguy said:


> GUYS I HAVE JUST RECEIVED VICTORIA SS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm jumping up and down, literally !!!!!! DDDDD
> 
> ...


You are Unixguy, you are Lucky Guy! Congrats!


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All.

I have been shadowing this thread for almost x2 months now.

I lodged Vic SS on March 22nd and got ACK on the 26th!

After weeks of waiting I got an email 1 hour ago with Approval for SS

My title is 'Computer Systems and Network Engineer'

As its so late before the July 1st Deadline, I am unsure as to what to do here?

Will I try get this lodged in a rush before the 1st or will I just wait?

Either I am free to Lodge the 176 now.....

Will It cost much more if I wait till after July 1st? 

Will the process take Longer than the present case officer assign (4weeks)

Is the rule lifted where I have to stay in Vic for x2 years?

Is the benchmark for the new 190 only 60 points instead of 65?

Sorry for all the questions, 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmm... positive SS was issued in half of a day after 175th lodgement))):confused2:

So check emails!!!:ranger:

Seniors! Is it possible to lodge 176th application and cancel 175th just in a day?! (with +3000AUD expenses)

My timeline so far:

ANZSCO Code: 261112, Systems Analyst
Application Date: March, 25
Acknowledgement Date: March, 30
Additional info requested & date of request: no
Result: Positive
Result Date: June, 29
Comments: The hardest waiting time in my whole life!!!!


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hmmm... positive SS was issued in half of a day after 175th lodgement))):confused2:
> 
> So check emails!!!:ranger:
> 
> ...


It's better to call DIAC personally.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

176 lodged.


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hmmm... positive SS was issued in half of a day after 175th lodgement))):confused2:
> 
> So check emails!!!:ranger:
> 
> ...




I am sailing in the boat... you can do that.. call up DIAC immediately... u have to time till 4:00 PM AUS Time... do that immediately...


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

What is diac number please


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

And what do tell t reason for cancellation


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Urgent please .. ! Appreciate your help


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

spaniard said:


> And what do tell t reason for cancellation


Mention them that you received your SS today.. and want to apply 176 since the priority is more for 176... 

You have to send a hand written letter signed by all applicants and email it to [email protected]

After sending call them again...


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Andis the number 1300 364 613


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

JUMBO1 said:


> I am sailing in the boat... you can do that.. call up DIAC immediately... u have to time till 4:00 PM AUS Time... do that immediately...


I've just talked to them... They said, that it's only possible to lodge 176th after 175th by sending them paper based application... and they will take 7 days to process it...

So it's not an option for us...

Will lodge an EOI next week and apply for 190th.

Or who knows, maybe they will preserve their current processing time for 175th and there will be no need in additional application...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Andis the number 1300 364 613


spaniard, please share info that they gave to you


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

JUMBO1 said:


> Mention them that you received your SS today.. and want to apply 176 since the priority is more for 176...
> 
> You have to send a hand written letter signed by all applicants and email it to [email protected]
> 
> After sending call them again...


have you done that by yourself? I'm confused as they've just said by phone that it's impossible to do in a day...:confused2:


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> have you done that by yourself? I'm confused as they've just said by phone that it's impossible to do in a day...:confused2:


I have called them this morning and they have asked me to send the letter... once they receive they will do it... thats what they said...

I have sent the letter and waiting for there reply...


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

Got VIC SS approval and filed 176.

Can I "Exit" the application form and upload the documents later on?


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Kostya said:


> spaniard, please share info that they gave to you


Ok spoke to them .. More or less same answer ..refund not possible . U can submit another visa application by paper next week .. After eoi and invitation ( new rules ) 

Mr Murphy steals the show again !!!


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

amolc said:


> Got VIC SS approval and filed 176.
> 
> Can I "Exit" the application form and upload the documents later on?



Yes, sure... there is a link on DIAC site which allows you to do that... you need to remember your TRN number and some other details.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

JUMBO1 said:


> Yes, sure... there is a link on DIAC site which allows you to do that... you need to remember your TRN number and some other details.


Thanks for the lightening fast reply, greatly appreciated


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

******* murphy kicked. Got the vic approval. 

I have lodged 176 with WA, can I change it to vic??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

how can we call DIAC ???? 0061-300-613-364 ????


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Can anyone, please responsd quickly ..!! plz plz plz


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> can anyone, please responsd quickly ..!! Plz plz plz


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG, it really happened to some of us! Bad Murphy!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

I think all the people are calling them .. As it is mentioning, congestion in the dialled network .. :-(


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree Elekter ..!!! Bad Murphy ..!! I don 't know what to do now..!! Any suggestions Elekter/Kostya???


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> I agree Elekter ..!!! Bad Murphy ..!! I don 't know what to do now..!! Any suggestions Elekter/Kostya???


I was listening for the auto answering maschine for 15 minutes till their answer, so don't be desperate... Please be aware that they are working till 16-00.

It's better to reach DIAC by phone ASAP to check if change of sponsoring body is possible. You're not changing visa type, so I suppose you have chances...

Our situation differs a lot. So I'll apply for 190th.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

HI kostya

I am calling them on cell and am unable to reach them .. 
any limitation on calling them from mobile???


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I've just talked to them... They said, that it's only possible to lodge 176th after 175th by sending them paper based application... and they will take 7 days to process it...
> 
> So it's not an option for us...
> 
> ...





Finally i was able to withdrew my 175 and apply 176...

Goodluck guys...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> HI kostya
> 
> I am calling them on cell and am unable to reach them ..
> any limitation on calling them from mobile???


I used a land line, it seems strange if such limitations exist


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

JUMBO1 said:


> Finally i was able to withdrew my 175 and apply 176...
> 
> Goodluck guys...


Lucky you! Wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

People who did not receive their SS approval will now be forced to lodge an EOI 
I will lodge an EOI on 1st July...
Can we lodge an EOI now and keep it ready or it will only be open from 1st July ??
Also will the EOI submission will be open from 1st July from 12:00 AM ??
Please respond


----------



## JUMBO1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Lucky you! Wish you a speedy grant!


Thanks Kostya...


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

JUMBO1 said:


> Finally i was able to withdrew my 175 and apply 176...
> 
> Goodluck guys...


Did thy say they ll refund or just withdrawn


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

JUMBO1 said:


> Finally i was able to withdrew my 175 and apply 176...
> 
> Goodluck guys...


Hi

Did you pay them again?
If we have to pay them again, why can't we just submit another application?

Regards
K****ij


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you pay them again?
> If we have to pay them again, why can't we just submit another application?
> ...


I would not waste money like that - it is needed when already in OZ! 
I am sure 175 will be quick enough!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Elekter said:


> I would not waste money like that - it is needed when already in OZ!
> I am sure 175 will be quick enough!


My case is not 175... My case is WA ..!! 

I am in a fix ..!!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you pay them again?
> If we have to pay them again, why can't we just submit another application?
> ...


Online system doesn't allow you to make another one 

I tried before calling DIAC....

As they said by phone, payment of fee once more is mandatory. Though they also said, that this issue couldn't be sorted out in a day and we just saw a contradiction...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> My case is not 175... My case is WA ..!!
> 
> I am in a fix ..!!


To my mind you can argue that you made a minor error - copied info from erroneous source as you've got two approved sponsorships.

However, there is a small problem as they might fix the issuing date in form 1100 later.

In any case you have to reach them...

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Online system doesn't allow you to make another one
> 
> I tried before calling DIAC....
> 
> As they said by phone, payment of fee once more is mandatory. Though they also said, that this issue couldn't be sorted out in a day and we just saw a contradiction...


So, what is the primary key that it holds you on??
It doesn't allow you to apply on the same passport no or something??


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Kostya said:


> To my mind you can argue that you made a minor error - copied info from erroneous source as you've got two approved sponsorships.
> 
> However, there is a small problem as they might fix the issuing date in form 1100 later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kostya.. this helps..!!


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! Form 80 is 19 pages long and Form 1221 is 9 pages.... and none of them can be completed and saved!!!

I believe for these 2 forms, we need to:

1. fill the data on a computer with a printer attached
2. print them directly with data filled in (without saving)
3. sign them
4. scan them and upload them

Somebody please correct me if I am wrong... 

- melbourne2013


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Wow! Form 80 is 19 pages long and Form 1221 is 9 pages.... and none of them can be completed and saved!!!
> 
> I believe for these 2 forms, we need to:
> 
> ...



What are these forms? 

I have a doubt regarding the 176 visa. I uploaded my uni degree, IELTS, PCC, attachment of sponsorship from state, attachment of ACS assessment, proof of work experience, 

Is there something that we need to print, sign, and attach?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> So, what is the primary key that it holds you on??
> It doesn't allow you to apply on the same passport no or something??


Yes, they probably check the combination of name and surname, passport no and issuing date. Minor changes, say adding space in passport number, don't work.


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

winamp said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have been shadowing this thread for almost x2 months now.
> 
> ...



Can anyone shed any light on some of my questions above?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> Wow! Form 80 is 19 pages long and Form 1221 is 9 pages.... and none of them can be completed and saved!!!
> 
> I believe for these 2 forms, we need to:
> 
> ...


You can save them using Adobe Acrobat Pro - I used it. Maybe there are free counterparts. Other things are correct - fill, print and scan.

I filled Form 80 and uploaded it. I haven't filled Form 1221 yet.

@ unixguy

In my email that was sent in a day after 175th visa lodgement they mention two forms: 
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;

Complete list is following:

DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS

If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
- birth certificate or other evidence of age;
- copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
- IELTS English Test Report Results;
- evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
- passport photograph;
- receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.

If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

My own opinion is given below...



winamp said:


> Will I try get this lodged in a rush before the 1st or will I just wait?
> 
> Either I am free to Lodge the 176 now.....


I'd rather lodge now. You'll have time (up to 28 days) to prepare and upload all the documents. And you don't have to wait for the invitation. So, you'll probably save some time.



winamp said:


> Will It cost much more if I wait till after July 1st?


Do you mean monetary cost? Not much more. about 3.4 % or about 100AUD more (there was such a headline on DIAC site about fee updates say in 2-3 weeks).



winamp said:


> Will the process take Longer than the present case officer assign (4weeks)


As far as I understand, nobody knows now. If I had an option for 176 visa today, I'd better use it bearing in mind time saving.



winamp said:


> Is the rule lifted where I have to stay in Vic for x2 years?


According to my SS result letter - it exists.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> You can save them using Adobe Acrobat Pro - I used it. Maybe there are free counterparts. Other things are correct - fill, print and scan.
> 
> I filled Form 80 and uploaded it. I haven't filled Form 1221 yet.
> 
> ...



I have submitted everything except:

- Passport photograph. So I need to submit a scanned photograph of me? (same photo used on passport?) I thought just a copy of the passport itself is enough.

- form 80 and form 1221: So do I need to wait until they send me an email about them or shall I search for these documents, print and sign them?

- evidence of Medical examination: Do I need to anything with that regard? I have submitted the Police Clearance check only.


Thanks for your help Kostya?


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Kostya,

Thanks for you response, 

I was under the assumption that if you were offered SS you got an automatic invite to apply, would this mean Id still have to wait till Aug for it?
I suppose long in short, time is not an issue. I need to sit my IETLS and there is over a month lead wait alone to sit the exam, so Im afraid that would not work with the 28 day dead line,
Is the only advantage here a time delay in getting it in before 1st July or are there other factors I am over looking?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Meh

Oh well, guess if I don't have a case officer for my 175 by the 28th of September I will lodge an EOI for visa 190 with my state sponsorship


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I have submitted everything except:
> 
> - Passport photograph. So I need to submit a scanned photograph of me? (same photo used on passport?) I thought just a copy of the passport itself is enough.


You can scan, or possibly you have digital photo that was prepared for passport (background, clipping and so on). Just upload it





unixguy said:


> I have submitted everything except:
> - form 80 and form 1221: So do I need to wait until they send me an email about them or shall I search for these documents, print and sign them?


Possibly they will not ask you for them. My letter was auto generated, I think, you'll get just the same.

So, if you have time, you can prepare them.



unixguy said:


> I have submitted everything except:
> 
> - evidence of Medical examination: Do I need to anything with that regard? I have submitted the Police Clearance check only.


You can book medical examination to my mind. It might save your time after CO allocation.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> You can scan, or possibly you have digital photo that was prepared for passport (background, clipping and so on). Just upload it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their website is undergoing a schedule maintenance now, I'll upload the docs tonight. Thank you


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats all, finally you got the VIC SS.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Just my opinions again...



winamp said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Thanks for you response,
> 
> I was under the assumption that if you were offered SS you got an automatic invite to apply, would this mean Id still have to wait till Aug for it?


I don't have a definite answer on this question as well... I saw some messages on this forum where they wrote, that first invitation would be on August, 1. I suppose that they wrote about 190th visa, but I haven't got enough time to check it all out yet. I'm going to find info about 190th visa process at weekend...



winamp said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> I suppose long in short, time is not an issue. I need to sit my IETLS and there is over a month lead wait alone to sit the exam, so Im afraid that would not work with the 28 day dead line


In case you don't have IELTS result for application, I think there is a huge warning that they'd reject your application later (as you have to hold results at the time of lodgement).



winamp said:


> Hi Kostya,
> Is the only advantage here a time delay in getting it in before 1st July or are there other factors I am over looking?


Exept time:

1. There is a clause:


> If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, *subject to occupation ceilings*.


who knows what's that?! So surprises are possible.

2. We understand how old procedure worked. They understand how they dealt with it. We can meet some unexpectedness, they'll have to learn how to deal with new system... So time and nerves...


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Just my opinions again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your knowledge!

Appreciate it.

I will have to figure out what I will do?


----------



## future_expat (Apr 4, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> People who did not receive their SS approval will now be forced to lodge an EOI
> I will lodge an EOI on 1st July...
> Can we lodge an EOI now and keep it ready or it will only be open from 1st July ??
> Also will the EOI submission will be open from 1st July from 12:00 AM ??
> Please respond


hi it opens at 8.30am AEST


----------



## future_expat (Apr 4, 2012)

hi winamp, please find my comments below


Hi All.

I have been shadowing this thread for almost x2 months now.

I lodged Vic SS on March 22nd and got ACK on the 26th!

After weeks of waiting I got an email 1 hour ago with Approval for SS

My title is 'Computer Systems and Network Engineer'

As its so late before the July 1st Deadline, I am unsure as to what to do here?

Will I try get this lodged in a rush before the 1st or will I just wait?

Either I am free to Lodge the 176 now.....

you should have lodged 176, hands down

Will It cost much more if I wait till after July 1st? 

read somewhere that fees might increase by 10%

Will the process take Longer than the present case officer assign (4weeks)

they say that, process will be streamlined and fast..however same number of people processing so slight delay expected....if you launch your EOI you might get ur invite by first week of august

Is the rule lifted where I have to stay in Vic for x2 years?

yes

Is the benchmark for the new 190 only 60 points instead of 65?
not clear yet..will be clear @ 8.30 tomo 

Sorry for all the questions, 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

future_expat said:


> hi winamp, please find my comments below
> 
> 
> Is the rule lifted where I have to stay in Vic for x2 years?
> ...


I disagree ... What benefit does the state will have to sponsor ..??


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

future_expat said:


> hi winamp, please find my comments below
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> ...



future_expat

Thanks for you insight knowledge,

However the main reason that I am holding off is that I dont have IELTS done and by time ive an appointment made for exam id be assigned a CO.

Only for that Id have already submitted!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone who finally received the SS approval after months of anxious wait. :clap2:

So they did not use the application as a cone for chana (chich peas) after all.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> Application Date: 9 Feb 2012 (via immigration agent)
> Acknowledgement Date: not sure (my agent may have received it)
> Additional info requested & date of request: 14 Feb 2012 (asked for updated CV)
> ...


Hi mbc71,

I am about to apply for my skill assessment in 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). I would need RPL form for this occupation. May I request you to share a format of RPL for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).

It would be a great help for me.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi mbc71,
> 
> I am about to apply for my skill assessment in 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). I would need RPL form for this occupation. May I request you to share a format of RPL for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).
> 
> It would be a great help for me.


Hi Jogiyogi,

may I ask y r u going for RPL ? I mean ur academics and exp dont not match ? none of ur academics was in computers ? let me know I can guide u in this as I am also ICT BA (261111) I can share the RPL docs with u, I have been assessed thru RPL.

Rekha


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Thanks for prompt reply. I really appreciate it.

Actually I already have my positive skills assessed by ACS in 262112 (ICT-Security Specialist). However its on SOL schedule 2 and because of that I have to seek state sponsorship from Vic. Having said that 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) is on SOL schedule 1 and in demand almost in every part of Australia. I deem my experience do meet the KRA (Key responsible areas) of ICT-BA. Thats why I want to re-apply for ICT BA through RPL.

As far as my academics are concerned I am simple BA Honors from Delhi university, India. Presently I am pursing MBA (IT) from India. I just jumped to 3rd semester and probably will be completing by the July 2013.

However I have some diplomas in computer engineering and good experience of around 8 years in system, networking engineering and information security consultancy. Presently working in Dubai as Sr. Information Security Consultant.

That's all about me. I appreciate your valuable suggestions in advance. I look forward to hear from you.

Thanks
Jogesh


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Yesterday i received a mail from Sweeney Research stating feedback on Victoria State Sponsorship program and i have already submitted my feedback....
Did anyone receive any feedback program from them ????
Still waiting for a positive reply from Victoria government
Also i have submitted my EOI yesterday and i selected 189...
If i get a positive approval from Victoria then should i update my EOI with visa 190 as well right ??
And do i have to mention any reference number of i will automatically get an invitation ?
Please respond


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Yesterday i received a mail from Sweeney Research stating feedback on Victoria State Sponsorship program and i have already submitted my feedback....
> Did anyone receive any feedback program from them ????
> ...


Yes I also received the request for the feedback. Please note that it has nothing to do with actual SS approval... so if you chose not to go for the feedback, that should be ok.

I believe you should go ahead and change your EOI to select 190 visa as well. If you do get positive approval from Vic, then you can simply give Victoria your EOI number, and then you'll get invitiation to apply for the visa.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Whats the latest timeline for Vic SS results ? Is there anybody whoc recently got the SS approval from Victorisa within 2 months or so ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Whats the latest timeline for Vic SS results ? Is there anybody whoc recently got the SS approval from Victorisa within 2 months or so ?


Nobody ?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Nobody ?


I and about 5 persons in this thread got SS on last Friday. We were waiting for 3 months. About 2-3 weeks ago some guys got their approvals in about 2 months. Have no ideas about reasons...


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Somethings I cannot seem to get my head around with this new Skill Select System.

I have already been offered VIC SS before 1st July, which means I have an automatic invite.

Does this mean I still have to Lodge an EOI now?

Do I have to pay an initial fee for the EOI, or is the full total for the 190 required upfront?

How long will it take to get a CO, is it still 4 weeks as before for the 176


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

winamp said:


> Somethings I cannot seem to get my head around with this new Skill Select System.
> 
> I have already been offered VIC SS before 1st July, which means I have an automatic invite.
> 
> ...



Yes, you have to lodge an EOI, and then get back to Victoria with your EOI number. Once you provide them that, they will contact DIAC with form 1100 and then you will receive your invitation to apply.

EOI is free, and you have to pay the visa fees (3060 AUD) only after you receive the invitation to apply for visa.


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Excellent

Thank you for that info!!


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Those who lodged for 176.. can u please tell what is to be uploaded as Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination ?.. Is it the email from Vic ?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

terese said:


> Those who lodged for 176.. can u please tell what is to be uploaded as Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination ?.. Is it the email from Vic ?


Nothing... Vic will email form 1100 to DIAC which would serve as an evidence of your State Sponsorship.

Good Luck!!


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

@ kostya:

Thanks for the tip about using Adobe Acrobat Pro for completing forms 80 and 1221. I used the 30-day trial version available on their website. I managed to complete all the forms, print, scan and upload them this weekend itself.

I have now finished uploading all my docs, except PCC and medical reports.

@ terese:

I did a "Print to PDF" on the Vic SS email and uploaded it.

@ All:

Currently, I am filling up forms 26 and 160. Here, I have a doubt. I am filling up form 26 for my 3-year-old son. Under Part-A, section 14, for the question "In Australia, will you be -> (a) attending or teaching classes?" should I check "Yes" or "No". My son will probably attend some Montessori or Kindergarten school, and may even go to a day-care center if my wife finds employment. Would that qualify as "attending classes"?

Also, does anyone know what are the current timelines for CO allocation? I'm asking this as I am not sure whether to go for Medicals now itself, or wait until the CO asks me to do it.

I will have to undergo my medicals at Ruby Hall, Pune. I think it takes about 2 weeks for them to provide the results after the tests are conducted. Am I right?

Does the hospital give the report to us or send it directly to DIAC?

TIA.

- melbourne2013


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> Those who lodged for 176.. can u please tell what is to be uploaded as Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination ?.. Is it the email from Vic ?


I have copied the email to a document and converted it to .PDF file and attached it


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Need Help to Fill WA SS*

Hi All,

Has anybody done WA SS self application, can anyone pls guide me anws the below qn ?

Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation)

AUD $7500
Two adults + three kids

Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)

Can I include my assests as in house and other saleable assets ?

Where will these funds come from?

Two houses (current mkt rate XXlacs + XX lacs)
Gold (XX lacs)
other resaleable household goods (X - X lacs)

IS THIS CORRECT ?

Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
Through various sites and blogs available on the net.
Through friends in WA (friends from expat blog)

IS IT CORRECT ? will they ask me to give reference of the friends ?

Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
3700 (2 adults + 3 kids)

or pls adivse ?

Provide a breakdown of your estimate.
commodation - $1700
Grocery - $ 1000
Utility Bills etc - $ 500
Traveling - $ 500

Or pls suggest ?

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

I have applied for 2 dependants (wife + Kid). I have given the following details.

Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation).

Cost of relocation looks fine(Include flight charges+initial accommodation expenditure)

Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)


AUD $45000(In the letter they granted the SS, they specifically pointed that I should have access to 45500 AUD). You have to increase it accordingly. The catch is WA will not ask for proof of funds.So you can mention more and there is no bar.

You can mention that the funds would come from personal savings plus sale of movable and immovable properties and sale of shares and stocks.(you need not give exact amounts on each asset).

Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
Through various sites and blogs available on the net.(this should be enough)

Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
3700 (2 adults + 3 kids)

or pls adivse ?

Provide a breakdown of your estimate.
commodation - $1700
Grocery - $ 1000
Utility Bills etc - $ 500
Traveling - $ 500

You can decrease it a bit...I showed only 1600 PM. Don't make your estimate keeping in mind Perth.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I have copied the email to a document and converted it to .PDF file and attached it


Hey unixguy, I was checking your timeline. Awesome man, you just made the cut on 29th june. Congrats. I am still stuck with my assessment (Database Admin - applied on 15th May 2012) which is in 'with assessor' (Stage 4) status since past 30 days. I put my application for Victoria State Sponsorship w/o the assessment. I haven't yet got ACK from them for that as well (submitted on 22 June 2012)


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I have applied for 2 dependants (wife + Kid). I have given the following details.
> 
> ...


Thanks aravind.aiti for your help.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hey unixguy, I was checking your timeline. Awesome man, you just made the cut on 29th june. Congrats. I am still stuck with my assessment (Database Admin - applied on 15th May 2012) which is in 'with assessor' (Stage 4) status since past 30 days. I put my application for Victoria State Sponsorship w/o the assessment. I haven't yet got ACK from them for that as well (submitted on 22 June 2012)


yes I kind of got it in the last minutes!


don't worry, you will hopefully get it. We can only wait, Victoria seems to take their own time. Let's hope they start processing faster, as per their email they were facing some delays for ICT occupations that's why It took more than 12 weeks! (14 weeks for me!)


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I and about 5 persons in this thread got SS on last Friday. We were waiting for 3 months. About 2-3 weeks ago some guys got their approvals in about 2 months. Have no ideas about reasons...


Hi I also got my VIC SS in second week of June within 10 weeks of applying(Kind of lucky) !!! Applied 176 on 19th June..now waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Deleted this message


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi

1. I have applied for my VIC SS on 29th May as I was short of 5 points against 65 points criteria. I checked the new points system which states that for Independent Visa category we now require 60 points. 
So I wanted to know that what should I do in this case...should I apply for independent category in EOI or should I wait for VIC SS??
Which is better VIC SS or Independent visa??

2. Somewhere I read on this forum that "2yrs living criteria" in VIC has been lifted..the does it means that it has become same as the Independent Visa??

3. My assessing body was ACS. But in their assessment letter they did not mention anything with regards to my qualifications..Do I need to get my qualifications assessed from some other body or can I apply directly in EOI using the points against my qualification..
My qualification is MBA + Electronic engineering
I got myself assessed as ICT-BA as my job profile is of that..

4. Can I apply in EOI before I get the VIC SS or should I wait till I get it??

Plz let me know so that if anything has to be done I can do it till the time I get my VIC SS..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. I applied for VIC SS on 30th May as I was falling short of 5 points against 65 for independent category..I checked the new point system..It says for Independent category the points are 60 now..
> So wanted to know ki what should I do??
> Should I wait for VIC SS or apply as independent in EOI??


Even though the minimum required points have been reduced, the basic functioning of Skill Select is to select people with the maximum points for each skill. So in spite of having 60 points you might not be invited to apply for 189. But with an approved SS, you are guaranteed an invite for lodging 190.



> 2. I read on the forum that the "2yrs living in VIC criteria" has been lifted...then does it mean that VIC SS visa has become same as the Independent visa now??


Nope, it is still there.



> 3. My assessing body was ACS..but in their assessment letter they have not mentioned anything with regards to my qualification. Do I need to get my qualifications assessed from someone else or can I apply in EOI considering the points based on my qualification..
> My qualification is MBA + Electronic engineering..
> 
> Plz let me know...


Don't worry you will be submitting your transcripts and degree certificates to DIAC. You will get the 15 points for your qualification.

Good Luck!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chattri said:


> 4. Can I apply in EOI before I get the VIC SS or should I wait till I get it??
> 
> Plz let me know so that if anything has to be done I can do it till the time I get my VIC SS..


From what little I know of EOI, I think you can lodge multiple EOI's at a time and each EOI can be updated with more info at a later date to improve your chances of being invited.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

melbourne2013 said:


> @ kostya:
> 
> Thanks for the tip about using Adobe Acrobat Pro for completing forms 80 and 1221. I used the 30-day trial version available on their website. I managed to complete all the forms, print, scan and upload them this weekend itself.
> 
> ...


Ohh..!! You are from Pune.?? So am I. 

Anyways, allocation times are almost 20-30 days as of now. You can go for medicals if u wish so. But I will request an appointment for almost 20th of July.


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

It states that the min points required for EOI is 60...

With regard to applying for the 190 Visa, is 60 points also the min or is it 65?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

winamp said:


> It states that the min points required for EOI is 60...
> 
> With regard to applying for the 190 Visa, is 60 points also the min or is it 65?


min is 60 for all visa types, If u have 55 and u select SS system adds 5 points and makes it 60, confirms your eligibility for 190.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Ohh..!! You are from Pune.?? So am I.
> 
> Anyways, allocation times are almost 20-30 days as of now. You can go for medicals if u wish so. But I will request an appointment for almost 20th of July.


I too am from Pune!


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Nothing... Vic will email form 1100 to DIAC which would serve as an evidence of your State Sponsorship.
> 
> Good Luck!!



Thanks coolsnake, melbourne2013 and unixguy.I will upload the email also just to be on the safer side.. One more query... According to previous posts in this thread, applicants upload Experience letter, Payslips, etc. But the checklist I received from DIAC doesn't have any employment proof listed.  Can I know why everybody was uploading them....


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

terese said:


> Thanks coolsnake, melbourne2013 and unixguy.I will upload the email also just to be on the safer side.. One more query... According to previous posts in this thread, applicants upload Experience letter, Payslips, etc. But the checklist I received from DIAC doesn't have any employment proof listed.  Can I know why everybody was uploading them....



in the checklist there is "proof of experience"


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

unixguy said:


> in the checklist there is "proof of experience"


Found it..:sorry: I was looking at the checklist that appeared after the submission..it doesn't have proof of experience listed. But the email from DIAC has...


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

@ kshaggarwal and amolc:

Good to know that you guys are also from Pune. Has any one of you booked an appointment for the medicals so far? If so, do we get an appointment immediately, or is there some lag time involved?

It is mentioned in a few threads on the forum that you need to submit your original passport for PCC, and sometimes PCC takes 3-4 weeks. Therefore, I am planning to get my medicals done before the PCC, as the original passport is a must for the medical tests.

Besides, the police verification for my wife's tatkal passport is still pending, so I do not want to risk doing her PCC right now. I will do it once her police verification has been cleared, which might take a month or so, by which time (hopefully) I will have a CO assigned and the medical tests completed. That way, the PCC shouldn't take much time.

Did you guys manage to download the pre-filled Form 26 and 160 from the E-Visa Checklist website? Or did you fill it up manually?

I am unable to download the pre-filled forms, I keep getting the error:

"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later. If you continue to receive this error please contact the support centre."

I have downloaded the blank forms and filled them up, but my doubts remain.

1. In my son's form, under Part-A, section 14, for the question "In Australia, will you be -> (a) attending or teaching classes?" should I check "Yes" or "No". My son will probably attend some Montessori or Kindergarten school, and may even go to a day-care center if my wife finds employment. Would that qualify as "attending classes"?

2. In form 26, Part A - question 11, for the question "At which office have you lodged your visa application?", what is the correct answer. I have entered "Adelaide (Online Application)". Is this correct?

TIA.

- melbourne2013


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> @ kshaggarwal and amolc:
> 
> Good to know that you guys are also from Pune. Has any one of you booked an appointment for the medicals so far? If so, do we get an appointment immediately, or is there some lag time involved?
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,

I'm from Pune too. Lets keep each other posted on meds and PCC. I'm yet to apply for both.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> From what little I know of EOI, I think you can lodge multiple EOI's at a time and each EOI can be updated with more info at a later date to improve your chances of being invited.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks coolsnake !!

One more thing..When I had applied to ACS they had asked for some reference letters from my previous company..
I gave them a statutory declaration from my colleagues but forgot to make a copy of it before sending it to them...

Will this declaration again be required by DIAC while filing for visa??
My colleagues are not in India..so I dont know what to do if DIAC asks for it...
Can I ask ACS for a copy of it..
Any idea??


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

chattri said:


> Thanks coolsnake !!
> 
> One more thing..When I had applied to ACS they had asked for some reference letters from my previous company..
> I gave them a statutory declaration from my colleagues but forgot to make a copy of it before sending it to them...
> ...


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

chattri said:


> Thanks coolsnake !!
> 
> One more thing..When I had applied to ACS they had asked for some reference letters from my previous company..
> I gave them a statutory declaration from my colleagues but forgot to make a copy of it before sending it to them...
> ...


DIAC filing is not paper based, u only need a colored scanned copy of the same


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

@ Destination Journey and others who have positive SS from Victoria, but didn’t manage to apply for 176th visa…

What’s your experience with communication with Victoria SS regarding invitation for 190th visa?

I sent them both my SS ID and EOI ID by email on Sunday; however there’s been silence till now… 

I called them on Monday; they said that they will start processing such types of letters shortly, but there's been no result also.

I’m going to call them tomorrow again. If anybody has some more information, please, share it.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

amolc said:


> I too am from Pune!


Ohh great..!! A lot of expats from Pune I guess ..!!


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I sent them both my SS ID and EOI ID by email on Sunday as well after lodging EOI. I guess they will take time, like they do in case of SS acknowledgement. 

After all its a new system for them as well so it might take sometime from their side to respond.


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

@ Kostya & Destination Journey....

I am too in the same boat, I got Vic SS approval on the 29th but didn't lodge 176.

Ive applied for EOI of 190 on the 3rd of July, then responded to Vic SS approval mail with my EOI ref no?

I have not heard anything as of yet, no email confirmation etc....

Kostya - You said ' I sent them both my SS ID and EOI ID by email on Sunday '

Where did you send both SS ID and EOI to? Is there a specific process or do we just notify the Vic Gov of EOI application...

This is a little confusing?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Ohh great..!! A lot of expats from Pune I guess ..!!


Me too


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

@amolc melbourne13 sherlock..!!

We all can plan a small meet.. If any of you is interested, just lemme know and we can share contacts..!!

It will be nice. A home away from home..!!

What say guys..?? Lemme know


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

winamp said:


> @ Kostya & Destination Journey....
> 
> I am too in the same boat, I got Vic SS approval on the 29th but didn't lodge 176.
> 
> ...


Hi! 
You must email em your EOI ID and mention your ID that was assigned you by Vic SS. If you answer to the confirmation letter ( as I also did) the SS ID will be there automatically.

The email must be sent to the same address you confirmation letter had come from. So we have just notify em. 

I haven't got a reply - waiting for it impatiently. 

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

winamp said:


> @ Kostya & Destination Journey....
> 
> I am too in the same boat, I got Vic SS approval on the 29th but didn't lodge 176.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Can anybody tell if it is necessary to lodge an EOI through an agent. Or can we start all process at our own. I mean to ask what are the success rate if I don't seek help of any agent. Eventually, I believe an agent might help us to provide some extra information.

I have a positive skill assessment from ACS in ICT security specialist. And want to apply for State sponsorship.

Looking forward to hear soon


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool,

Thanks for the update, It looks like we are all awaiting!! Fingers Crossed....


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody tell if it is necessary to lodge an EOI through an agent. Or can we start all process at our own. I mean to ask what are the success rate if I don't seek help of any agent. Eventually, I believe an agent might help us to provide some extra information.
> 
> ...


I am doing every part of this Visa on my own!

Yes there is people who use Migration agents in a lot of cases but at a very high cost, when at the end of the day, all you are paying them to do is a few clicks of mouse. Remember you still have to do all the hard work of getting all the docs together etc.
And yes they also have a lot of knowledge of the system, but been honest, using the internet wisely and constantly scanning threads like these allow you to get 1st hand advice from people actually working on there own applications.

Hope this helps!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

winamp said:


> I am doing every part of this Visa on my own!
> 
> Yes there is people who use Migration agents in a lot of cases but at a very high cost, when at the end of the day, all you are paying them to do is a few clicks of mouse. Remember you still have to do all the hard work of getting all the docs together etc.
> And yes they also have a lot of knowledge of the system, but been honest, using the internet wisely and constantly scanning threads like these allow you to get 1st hand advice from people actually working on there own applications.
> ...


Hi agree with you fully . Every thing is pretty clear on DIAC site and all the systems are online now. 
So, if people like us who are into ICT will not do this ourselves who will


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

winamp said:


> I need to sit my IETLS and there is over a month lead wait alone to sit the exam, so Im afraid that would not work with the 28 day dead line,


Winamp, hi again!
I've just remembered that you don't have IELTS results yet. In that case (if you're lack for points of course) there might be no sense in writing to Vic SS immediatelly because you'll have only 60 days to lodge 190th visa after invitation. May be it'd be better to wait a little bit. You've got up to 4 months to lodge EOI (or to send em it's ID) since you were granted.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Winamp, hi again!
> I've just remembered that you don't have IELTS results yet. In that case (if you're lack for points of course) there might be no sense in writing to Vic SS immediatelly because you'll have only 60 days to lodge 190th visa after invitation. May be it'd be better to wait a little bit. You've got up to 4 months to lodge EOI (or to send em it's ID) since you were granted.
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya


Kostya,

Thanks for the advice, I have not made any booking for IELTS as when I completed the EOI it came to 65 points so I am hoping that this is sufficient. One thing I am worried about is where does my experience fit in... As it is IT and very broad, how can I possibly judge if all the experience is deemed suitable, does anyone have knowledge on how I could assess this more accurately myself?

I am hoping that I do not have to lodge IELTS, but as you say one can never be certain?
I think I will go over a read my stuff again to make absolutely sure my points are accurate as possible....


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

*Where to upload documents for 176*

I did not upload any documents to my 176 application. Now when I look at the application status page, it does not give any link to upload the documents. 

Can someone please let me know where/how should I upload the documents for 176 application.

Thanks.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

amolc said:


> I did not upload any documents to my 176 application. Now when I look at the application status page, it does not give any link to upload the documents.
> 
> Can someone please let me know where/how should I upload the documents for 176 application.
> 
> Thanks.


Got it!

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> @amolc melbourne13 sherlock..!!
> 
> We all can plan a small meet.. If any of you is interested, just lemme know and we can share contacts..!!
> 
> ...


Count me in. I have PMed you my number.

@ amolc and sherlock: Guys?

- melbourne2013


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

*State Sponsorship Waiting Club*

Hi, Please share your Western Australia State Sponsorship status under new SkillSelect system.

Thanks


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> @ kostya:
> 
> Thanks for the tip about using Adobe Acrobat Pro for completing forms 80 and 1221. I used the 30-day trial version available on their website. I managed to complete all the forms, print, scan and upload them this weekend itself.
> 
> ...


What Document type did you select to upload the email from vic. Others?


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

terese said:


> What Document type did you select to upload the email from vic. Others?


"Evidence of State/Territory government agency nomination". It's in the drop-down list.

@ All:

Don't forget to email Victoria SMP with your TRN number obtained from the DIAC website. I did so immediately after I lodged my application, and today I received an email confirmation from Victoria stating that they had sent my Form 1100 to the DIAC authorities.

- melbourne2013


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> "Evidence of State/Territory government agency nomination". It's in the drop-down list.


Couldnt find in the drop down list. Had been searching for a while...:confused2:


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

terese said:


> Couldnt find in the drop down list. Had been searching for a while...:confused2:


He he... stuff like that happens to everyone at some point or the other.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

World2009 said:


> DIAC filing is not paper based, u only need a colored scanned copy of the same


Thats the problem World2009..
I dint get a photocopy done before sending it to ACS...actually I had couriered that document to ACS instead of sending them the scanned copy.

So now I dont know what to do..
Will DIAC consider my application if only that statutory declaration is missing from the documents..or are all documents necessary for the application to be processed??

Ne idea..


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

chattri said:


> Thats the problem World2009..
> I dint get a photocopy done before sending it to ACS...actually I had couriered that document to ACS instead of sending them the scanned copy.
> 
> So now I dont know what to do..
> ...


Nothing can be said about this scenario as this depends upon the CO..!!

He might not ask you, or he might ask you even something more than that document..


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

I applied for WA assuming that they ll process it in less than 5 days. 

It is unfortunate they yet not readu to begin the process. 

SA could have been the better option given that there is no fee there.


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

I wonder why WA is charging $200 where as other states ( ex. SA) are not charging fee for sponsership.


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> "Evidence of State/Territory government agency nomination". It's in the drop-down list.
> 
> @ All:
> 
> ...



Just wondering when did you send the email to Vic Gov?

I still have not received anything?


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Kostya said:


> @ Destination Journey and others who have positive SS from Victoria, but didn’t manage to apply for 176th visa…
> 
> What’s your experience with communication with Victoria SS regarding invitation for 190th visa?
> 
> ...


Did you get a response on your ID submissions???


----------



## melbourne2013 (Apr 9, 2012)

winamp said:


> Just wondering when did you send the email to Vic Gov?
> 
> I still have not received anything?


I applied for 176 on 28th of June 2012, for which I received the confirmation e-mail the next day, i.e. 29th June. I immediately forwarded this confirmation e-mail the same day to the Victoria SMP e-mail ID, by changing the subject line to the one which the Vic guys had used to correspond with me.

In the e-mail message body, I mentioned my DIAC TRN number and requested them to do the needful by informing DIAC about my sponsorship approval.

The Vic SMP guys replied to that email today morning, stating that they had notified DIAC about my sponsorship by sending Form 1100.

They have also asked me to ensure that I inform them of my visa application's outcome.

- melbourne2013


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> I applied for 176 on 28th of June 2012, for which I received the confirmation e-mail the next day, i.e. 29th June. I immediately forwarded this confirmation e-mail the same day to the Victoria SMP e-mail ID, by changing the subject line to the one which the Vic guys had used to correspond with me.
> 
> In the e-mail message body, I mentioned my DIAC TRN number and requested them to do the needful by informing DIAC about my sponsorship approval.
> 
> ...


My Aploligies,

U thought you had applied for the 190 instead of the 176.

That explains it a little better!


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

savithru said:


> I applied for WA assuming that they ll process it in less than 5 days.
> 
> It is unfortunate they yet not readu to begin the process.
> 
> SA could have been the better option given that there is no fee there.


Me too, applied. I rang them today and said they will not process any applications until next week, as they still working on SS requirements.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Did you get a response on your ID submissions???


Unfortunately, not. 

Called em also, but the only valuable result is that they confirmed the letter's presence and promised to email after DIAC will be informed. No timeline was advised


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone has an email id on which I can communicate with DIAC??


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Does anyone has an email id on which I can communicate with DIAC??


When you query your application for tracking from diac website, there is one option of Contact Us. I guess that is where you can contact them until you get email from CO whom you will be able to contact individually.

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I have a query....Can 475 Visa holder apply for state sponsorship of Visa type 190 (PR)? I haven't found anything related to this...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi...

Is it possible to delete my EOI and create a new one??
Neone has any idea??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Victoria has updated its SS online form with information for EOI.
There is a field for EOI reference number. What number should we post here?
The EOI number or the correspondence number? I believe it is the EOI number since correspondence number keeps on changing as you keep updating the EOI.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi...
> 
> Is it possible to delete my EOI and create a new one??
> Neone has any idea??


I believe there is a suspend/withdraw option. Suspend withdraw the current one and create a new one.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Aravind.Aiti,

Thanks for your input earlier.

Need some more info to complete the application, can u pls help.

Region Preference and Research :

Perth
what is better place 2 & 3 places to select ?(pls advise)

Please provide the reasons why you chose these regions:

what shud I mention here ? I have researched the cost of living, job opp, schools & university & people found it to be good place to move my family and settle in these regions. (is this good?)

Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region or preference?
not sure how to anws this qn. 

I have researched that Perth stands much better chances of gaining employment after sydney & victoria for skilled professional. As WA is an booming economy right now I see a lot of scope for my job code. (is this good)

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.

Rekha


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> I have a query....Can 475 Visa holder apply for state sponsorship of Visa type 190 (PR)? I haven't found anything related to this...


The eligibility conditions for 190 does not preclude holders of 475. So I guess, Yes 475 holders can also apply for 190. But, the question apart, why do 475 holders require to apply for 190? you can anyway apply for PR under 887 after two years and that too without any Fees.

Cheers!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> The eligibility conditions for 190 does not preclude holders of 475. So I guess, Yes 475 holders can also apply for 190. But, the question apart, why do 475 holders require to apply for 190? you can anyway apply for PR under 887 after two years and that too without any Fees.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, Thanks a lot for reply. Yah, you are right. Me also think so that 475 visa holder can apply for 190. I am thinking to doing so because in PR you will get some benefits which you can't access in 475......


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Limit on State Sponsorship nominations for July
6 July 2012
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has allocated Western Australia a limited number of nominations for State Sponsorship through SkillSelect in the month of July.

Once this limit has been reached, outstanding applications for State Sponsorship will be held until more places become available.

If you have lodged an application under transitional arrangements, this limit will not apply and applications will be assessed as normal.

For more information please contact Skilled Migration Western Australia at [email protected]"

This news is posted in western australia migration site. How to know how many slots available for ICT BA Category?

Regards


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

Got invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic guys. Thanks to Allah, great start of Friday


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi

Please clarify if there is any individual module wise cut off scores for IELTS, for WA state sponsorship migration for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst category.

As it is in case of Victoria - individual band score of not less than 7.

Regards


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic guys. Thanks to Allah, great start of Friday


You mean you got an invitation from skill select or ur victoria sponsorship got approved ??


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic guys. Thanks to Allah, great start of Friday



Congrats,

Do you mind asking what is your Title and did you have many points? What application number were you for EOI?

Finally how long after you sent your EOI to Vic Gov did you get an ask email?

Thanks


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please clarify if there is any individual module wise cut off scores for IELTS, for WA state sponsorship migration for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst category.
> 
> ...


It is 6 in each band as like the minimum required by DIAC...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic guys. Thanks to Allah, great start of Friday


Congratulations!

Nothing for me yet


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

winamp said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Do you mind asking what is your Title and did you have many points? What application number were you for EOI?
> 
> ...


Software Tester, 70, EOI is in 8k series.
I sent email on last Saturday night and got reply today.
HTH.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Great... guess I should have waited lol


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Software Tester, 70, EOI is in 8k series.
> I sent email on last Saturday night and got reply today.
> HTH.


Great.Congrats


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Software Tester, 70, EOI is in 8k series.
> I sent email on last Saturday night and got reply today.
> HTH.


Congrats buddy... so you got invitation in EOI to apply for 190 permanent visa.... :clap2: That's a great news... 

It means if a person has SS then they don't have to wait for the EOI people to send consolidated invitations in a month.... It can come any time....


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic guys. Thanks to Allah, great start of Friday


Congratulations!!

After applying in EOI if we have already applied for VIC SS and awaiting result do we need to send them our EOI reference no. or will they pick it themselves??


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

Any body got Invitation / Nomination


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

After submitting the EOI do we get any mail or something confirming the same or is it just the confirmation on the website that is there??


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone has less than 70 points plus positive VIC SS , but did not get a invite after 1 july ???? Unllike people with 70


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Does anyone has less than 70 points plus positive VIC SS , but did not get a invite after 1 july ???? Unllike people with 70


I have 75 points, but no invitation yet. However, they told by phone, that I'll get it shortly.


----------



## OZ12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Software Tester, 70, EOI is in 8k series.
> I sent email on last Saturday night and got reply today.
> HTH.




I saw your dates, Did you apply VIC SS while your ACS was pending and before you got your IELTS results?

I am also a software tester, My application is pending with ACS and I am taking IELTS on Aug 4.

Its mentioned on their website that you need to apply after you have your ACS assessment and IELTS results in hand.

Do we need to submit SS directly with VIC now or we have to submit EOI and wait for them to pick my application.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

IELTS is must for VIC SS. ACS can be submitted later.

Submit EOI and submit SS directly to VIC.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

melbourne2013 said:


> I applied for 176 on 28th of June 2012, for which I received the confirmation e-mail the next day, i.e. 29th June. I immediately forwarded this confirmation e-mail the same day to the Victoria SMP e-mail ID, by changing the subject line to the one which the Vic guys had used to correspond with me.
> 
> In the e-mail message body, I mentioned my DIAC TRN number and requested them to do the needful by informing DIAC about my sponsorship approval.
> 
> ...



Do we have to forward our 176 confirmation email to Victoria? I didn't do that...


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

unixguy said:


> Do we have to forward our 176 confirmation email to Victoria? I didn't do that...


No, all Vic needs is your TRN for 176.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> No, all Vic needs is your TRN for 176.


Thanks coolsnake. I have forwarded the whole email to Victoria SMP, and included the TRN number.


Now, does Victoria have to send the 1100 forms? I still don't understand these forms to be honest.

and I'm kind of lost as to how should we upload these two as well:
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;


appreciate your help.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

unixguy said:


> Thanks coolsnake. I have forwarded the whole email to Victoria SMP, and included the TRN number.
> 
> 
> Now, does Victoria have to send the 1100 forms? I still don't understand these forms to be honest.
> ...


Yes, once you let Vic know of the TRN they will email your form 1100 to DIAC which will act as an evidence of your state sponsorship. Also, they will send you an acknowledgement email for the same.

Regarding form 80 & 1221, it's best to wait for the CO to ask you for them. Sometimes CO's don't need them or at times they have just asked for one of the two forms. 

Reg uploading the forms, you have 2 options. One is to either fill them out on-line, print them and then scan them to upload or the second option is to print blank forms, fill them up using a pen, scan and then upload them.

Any questions, give us a shout here. Good luck!!


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Yes, once you let Vic know of the TRN they will email your form 1100 to DIAC which will act as an evidence of your state sponsorship. Also, they will send you an acknowledgement email for the same.
> 
> Regarding form 80 & 1221, it's best to wait for the CO to ask you for them. Sometimes CO's don't need them or at times they have just asked for one of the two forms.
> 
> ...


I still have no idea what the 1100 form is, but never mind  let's not worry about that.

Cool then, I will wait for the CO. I have PCC that will expire on 14/July/2012, so I applied for another PCC which will be ready on 15/July/2012, so I can upload that.

I haven't looked into Medicals yet, I will do that next week. I've been jammed with work recently...:boxing:


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

unixguy said:


> I still have no idea what the 1100 form is, but never mind  let's not worry about that.
> 
> Cool then, I will wait for the CO. I have PCC that will expire on 14/July/2012, so I applied for another PCC which will be ready on 15/July/2012, so I can upload that.
> 
> I haven't looked into Medicals yet, I will do that next week. I've been jammed with work recently...:boxing:


PCC that has an expiry date??
I didn't understand this.. Can you please elaborate..??


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> PCC that has an expiry date??
> I didn't understand this.. Can you please elaborate..??


On my PCC it's written that it's valid for 3 months. It depends on which country you get it from. I got it early because I thought It would take long time to get (it didn't).


----------



## CAPITALA (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, I too applied yesterday, but dont know when they will reply back.
Guys please keep posting if any one gets the WA ss outcome.


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys!

Can any body plz confirm how to apply for western australia sponsorship, as I am unable to find any link for application on their website.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Yes, once you let Vic know of the TRN they will email your form 1100 to DIAC which will act as an evidence of your state sponsorship. Also, they will send you an acknowledgement email for the same.
> 
> Regarding form 80 & 1221, it's best to wait for the CO to ask you for them. Sometimes CO's don't need them or at times they have just asked for one of the two forms.
> 
> ...



Are forms 80 and 1221 to be downloaded from below link ?
Application Forms – Applications & Forms 

The form i downloaded from this link looks different from the one a friend submitted one year back..


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

*Got an invitation!!!*

Hi!
Got an invitation from Victoria for 190th visa today!!! :clap2:

After an invitation letter there was a second one there it is mentioned that the visa lodgement system will be unavailable till 11 August, 2012. So, waiting again, but happy anyway!!! 

So, it took 8 days for me to get an invitation after sending EOI id to Victoria.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> Got an invitation from Victoria for 190th visa today!!! :clap2:
> 
> After an invitation letter there was a second one there it is mentioned that the visa lodgement system will be unavailable till 11 August, 2012. So, waiting again, but happy anyway!!!
> ...


Hi Kostya,

Congratulations :clap2:

one quick qn, u have applied for 175, so will that b converted into 190 now ? or do you have to apply anew again ?

Rekha


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi, Rekha!

Thanks for congratulations!!!

The only way as the told in DIAC on 29/06/12 is to cancel 175th visa and to apply for 190 after that. I'm sure that conversion is not possible. However, I'll check again if I have to cancel 175th visa in advance.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Great day indeed, Kostya. Congratulations.

Just some questions: Did you receive the invite from liveinvictoria or from Skillselect? Also, may I ask what your total point was, including the +5 sponsorship point?


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Those who filled form 1221.. what did u answer at question 20 : "How long do you intend to stay in Australia? ".. The answer has to be a 'From' date and a 'To' date..


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> Got an invitation from Victoria for 190th visa today!!! :clap2:
> 
> After an invitation letter there was a second one there it is mentioned that the visa lodgement system will be unavailable till 11 August, 2012. So, waiting again, but happy anyway!!!
> ...


Congrats Kostya....But in your time line you have mentioned that you have applied for 175 visa and still you have logged an EOI ??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

I had applied for VIC SS on June 22nd 2012 but i still have to receive any kind of acknowledgment from VIC.
Has anyone applied in the same timeframe as me and have got ACK?


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Kostya

So are you going to spend another $3000 and apply for a subclass 190 visa on the 11th of Aug?



Kostya said:


> Hi!
> Got an invitation from Victoria for 190th visa today!!! :clap2:
> 
> After an invitation letter there was a second one there it is mentioned that the visa lodgement system will be unavailable till 11 August, 2012. So, waiting again, but happy anyway!!!
> ...


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

aman86 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can any body plz confirm how to apply for western australia sponsorship, as I am unable to find any link for application on their website.


http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationQuickCheck.aspx


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

metaform said:


> Great day indeed, Kostya. Congratulations.
> 
> Just some questions: Did you receive the invite from liveinvictoria or from Skillselect? Also, may I ask what your total point was, including the +5 sponsorship point?


Hi metaform!

I got 4 different letters by email this morning. 
- 3 from DIAC: 2 about invitations got, 1 about outage of visa lodgement system.
- 1 from VIC SS: they wrote that they confirmed an invitation (possibly they just responded to my request stated in the letter with EOI ID).

In SkillSelect I have new letter in correspondence tab.

My total is 75 points including 5 points for SS.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi metaform!
> 
> I got 4 different letters by email this morning.
> - 3 from DIAC: 2 about invitations got, 1 about outage of visa lodgement system.
> ...


:confused2: so the invite to apply to 190 has come directly from DIAC based on ur 75points ?

Rekha


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

br34k said:


> Hi Kostya
> 
> So are you going to spend another $3000 and apply for a subclass 190 visa on the 11th of Aug?


@ br34k, irshad2005

I lodged 175th application because I wasn't sure in positive reply of Vic SS and wasn't ready to take risks of unpredictable timeframes with EOI for 189th visa.

I didn't manage to reapply for 176th visa on 29/06/2012, so playing according new rules now.

My main concern in this case is time, so I'm ready to pay 3000 AUD to speed up the process...

However, I'll wait till August with 175th application withdrawal. Who knows, maybe DIAC will continue processing 175th visas on incredible speeds we saw in April - June.

Regards, 
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> :confused2: so the invite to apply to 190 has come directly from DIAC based on ur 75points ?
> 
> Rekha


No, thats just a misunderstanding. The invitation was triggered by Victoria, but the email came from the DIAC.

Victoria based on positive SS got earlier found my EOI and confirmed the invitation in SkillSelect.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kostya said:


> No, thats just a misunderstanding. The invitation was triggered by Victoria, but the email came from the DIAC.
> 
> Victoria based on positive SS got earlier found my EOI and confirmed the invitation in SkillSelect.


Hi Kostya. I have couple of questions. Can you be kind enough to answer these?
1) What were the documents that you uploaded for VIC SS when you applied? I had uploaded my IELTS, CV & Skills assessment letter since those were the only ones the system required at that point of time.
2) In what timeframe did you receive an ACK from VIC when you applied for SS?Mine is more than 2 weeks and VIC has not even acknowledged that they received my application


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hi Kostya. I have couple of questions. Can you be kind enough to answer these?
> 1) What were the documents that you uploaded for VIC SS when you applied? I had uploaded my IELTS, CV & Skills assessment letter since those were the only ones the system required at that point of time.


1. Declaration on commitment (stadard form)
2. Detailed chronological CV (4 pages)
3. Skills Assessment result letter
4. IELTS test report form
5. A reference letter with a statutory declaration I sent earlier to the ACS. It's not mandatory, but I had some special circumstances and I wanted to avoid their queries to my employer at that time.



prgopala said:


> 2) In what timeframe did you receive an ACK from VIC when you applied for SS?Mine is more than 2 weeks and VIC has not even acknowledged that they received my application


I lodged my application on 25/03/2012 and got acknowledgement on 30/03/2012.

If I was you, I'd call them to check that they got your application and there is no technical problems with it's processing. 

It's a normal question to my mind taking into account the timeframe for acknowledgement mentioned on the web-site.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I had applied for VIC SS on June 22nd 2012 but i still have to receive any kind of acknowledgment from VIC.
> Has anyone applied in the same timeframe as me and have got ACK?


I applied on 9 jun for VIC SS and got ack email containing ref num on 15 june. The decision is expected in or after mid aug. May be due the system change n overload u didn't get any ack yet.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kostya said:


> 1. Declaration on commitment (stadard form)
> 2. Detailed chronological CV (4 pages)
> 3. Skills Assessment result letter
> 4. IELTS test report form
> ...


Thanks for replying,
1) Declaration on commitment is the same document that we download from their site, sign and re-upload isn't it? Or is this something else?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ir.malik said:


> I applied on 9 jun for VIC SS and got ack email containing ref num on 15 june. The decision is expected in or after mid aug. May be due the system change n overload u didn't get any ack yet.


Thanks malik. I guess they are overloaded now hence the delay. I will give it couple of days before i call up.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> @ br34k, irshad2005
> 
> I lodged 175th application because I wasn't sure in positive reply of Vic SS and wasn't ready to take risks of unpredictable timeframes with EOI for 189th visa.
> 
> ...


you can even wait for 60 days after getting a invite .
This may save your $3060 if you get your 175 processed earlier.

You can save $3060 by waiting for some month or so.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks for replying,
> 1) Declaration on commitment is the same document that we download from their site, sign and re-upload isn't it? Or is this something else?


Yeah, that's correct.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Yeah, that's correct.


Ok. I had uploaded that with the app itself. Anyways i will wait it out. Thanks.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody for ICT Security Specialist 262112 got Vic SS in last couple of weeks or since mid may? Generally I hear Vic is taking longer times for ICT.. bt I want to know abt 262112 specifically


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Btw guys how's the speed for 176 visa processing for High Risk countries? On DIAC website it says 12 months. On other threads in this forum people says 8-12 months. But from the signatures I can see much faster processing times


any idea?


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

Dear 4ndy,
Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## future_expat (Apr 4, 2012)

GUys, any updates on SS approvals recently? havent seen any results after 29th June, have they stopped processing applications?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

future_expat said:


> GUys, any updates on SS approvals recently? havent seen any results after 29th June, have they stopped processing applications?


They have slowed down i guess or they might have been busy with the skill select stuff. Anyways I just got acknowledgment for the VIC SS i had applied on 22nd June (more than 2 weeks). I don't know how much more days to get an approval


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I sent them an email a week back asking about the status. The only reply that I got today was that my application is being assessed, and I will receive the results "as soon as possible"!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a note from Victoria website - for those who apply after 1st July.

*From 1st July 2012 a valid skills assessment is required at the time of lodging an application. *


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I sent them an email a week back asking about the status. The only reply that I got today was that my application is being assessed, and I will receive the results "as soon as possible"!


hey sherlock, since you already have SS from NSW, did you send them your EOI to be invited?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I think WA started to process SS application now, but the alarming factor is the notice by them on 6 July 2012 
which is "The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has allocated Western Australia a limited number of nominations for State Sponsorship through SkillSelect in the month of July.

Once this limit has been reached, outstanding applications for State Sponsorship will be held until more places become available"


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I applied on Friday 7th July and agree its odd they are charging especially now as we may not get called due to the occupational ceiling & if we are not called surely we should be entitled to a refund. Let's keep each other posted on timelines


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I applied on Friday 7th July and agree its odd they are charging especially now as we may not get called due to the occupational ceiling & if we are not called surely we should be entitled to a refund. Let's keep each other posted on timelines


Did you contact them?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Any one with 60 points for 190 visa got positive for ANZSCO 261111 from WA?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Did you contact them?


No it was only last Friday will leave it until next Monday (6 working days) then contact them


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I got rejected today.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I got rejected today.


Ohh  Too bad. Did they mention any reasons?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I got rejected today.


Hard luck Elekter,

But ur last min decision has saved u a lot of anxiety, best part is u dont have to wait for DIAC invite.. All the best with ur 175, it wud be faster as compared to earlier.

Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Elekter said:


> I got rejected today.


Hard luck buddy.

On a positive note, you didn't need it now as you have already filed your 175. :loco:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Coolsnake,

Congrats on your grant !!! o its delayed a bit)

When r u planning to move to Australia ?

Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Coolsnake,
> 
> Congrats on your grant !!! o its delayed a bit)
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha. 

I am planning to move in the first week of August. 

Read about your WA SS application. Good luck with that.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Elekter said:


> I got rejected today.


Hey Elekter, 

Tough news, but on the positive side, you went with the next action plan and filed 175.
(Some ppl on SOL1-2 dont even have that option)

Here's wishing you a speedy CO. 

Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Thanks Rekha.
> 
> I am planning to move in the first week of August.
> 
> Read about your WA SS application. Good luck with that.


Thanks ! 

All the very best with your BIG move, pls do keep us updated on your experience there about job and others. It will be helpful to us if in case we are able to catch the bus plane finally 

Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks !
> 
> All the very best with your BIG move, pls do keep us updated on your experience there about job and others. It will be helpful to us if in case we are able to catch the bus plane finally
> 
> Rekha


Sure. Will do and thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I really hope my 175 will be quick. The reasons in the letter are the same like I have seen here before - I think it is the same answer for eveyone.

Still I feel a bit worried - what if they are right and it is hard for me to find a job once I am there?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Thank you everyone, I really hope my 175 will be quick. The reasons in the letter are the same like I have seen here before - I think it is the same answer for eveyone.
> 
> Still I feel a bit worried - what if they are right and it is hard for me to find a job once I am there?


Dont you worry, if ur job code is in SOL 1 & 2 that means there is requirement for your skills. Initial struggle to start will always be there even if ur ss is approved rite. All of us anyways have to start from scratch, Its the age old funda "where there is will there is a way " 

Rekha


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Thank you everyone, I really hope my 175 will be quick. The reasons in the letter are the same like I have seen here before - I think it is the same answer for eveyone.
> 
> Still I feel a bit worried - what if they are right and it is hard for me to find a job once I am there?


I think you have more chances of job with 175 as you can move anywhere.. but it was also possible that if u had got SS the ceiling might be up for this year and ur EOI would have been in line for next round .. I think u did gr8 going for 175 in time..goodluck


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> No it was only last Friday will leave it until next Monday (6 working days) then contact them


Hopefully we can get a refund once the WA SSV requirements come out.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Rekha
I hope you have applied for 190 for WA. Can you help with the following information

Expected cost of relocation
Liquid funds
Cost of living per month
Where did you researh on cost of living

Also, i have 60 points by opting for 190. I have submitted my EOI and indicated WA as preferred state 

Any other suggestions are appreciated.

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Thank you everyone, I really hope my 175 will be quick. The reasons in the letter are the same like I have seen here before - I think it is the same answer for eveyone.
> 
> Still I feel a bit worried - what if they are right and it is hard for me to find a job once I am there?




This is strange because me and plenty others who have the same ACS job got +ve approval.


Our careers are broad, so maybe you didn't provide detailed explanation of your experience/knowledge? Because initially, ACS ask me to provide further details of the projects I did and the level of involvement, so could it be that the work description you provided wasn't detailed?


I read a lot about employment in Australia, and not everything I read was positive. The market (from what I understand so far) can be tricky. You have time from now until the approval of your 175 visa to learn new skills. Maybe look for job ads in Australia and see what they're asking for.

175 is better for you, and Sydney does have plenty of opportunities too!


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Elekter said:


> Thank you everyone, I really hope my 175 will be quick. The reasons in the letter are the same like I have seen here before - I think it is the same answer for eveyone.
> 
> Still I feel a bit worried - what if they are right and it is hard for me to find a job once I am there?


Hi Elekter

Tough luck..
But atleast you had the option of applying for 175..

Reading this comment of yours I am worried as I have applied for VIC SS in the same category a month back..
Looks like I will also get rejection...
The ceiling for this category is also very low...

Neways good luck for your 175 

Anyone who has applied for VIC SS in the same category around the same time or after that and got approval??


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

WA delcared New criteria for State Sponsorship today 11 July 2012 although nothing is new....I think they will start the processing of application now..Because few days ago they answered against one of my mail that they are not processing any application now. They will start processing application once the rule of WA SS finalized.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi Elekter
> 
> Tough luck..
> But atleast you had the option of applying for 175..
> ...


Hey Guys,

Dont worry.....Victoria only gives you sponsorship on the basis on your CV.
What is there in CV....CV is an actual presentation of your self....You have to sell your self in your CV..So your CV should be very powerful.
Be there for a Job or for a Sponsorship its your CV which works for you
So anyone who applies for State Sponsorship or for a Job you need to sell yourself in your CV


----------



## winamp (Jun 29, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Dont worry.....Victoria only gives you sponsorship on the basis on your CV.
> What is there in CV....CV is an actual presentation of your self....You have to sell your self in your CV..So your CV should be very powerful.
> ...


irshad,

How do you know that the Vic SS is based on your CV, does that mean that if a person has 6 years experience on the CV all IT work, do they deem all your 6 years relevant to the title you are applying for?


----------



## future_expat (Apr 4, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Dont you worry, if ur job code is in SOL 1 & 2 that means there is requirement for your skills. Initial struggle to start will always be there even if ur ss is approved rite. All of us anyways have to start from scratch, Its the age old funda "where there is will there is a way "
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,
I got little confused by post. Has the rules for new consolidated SOL list which has schedule 1 and 2 changed. What i mean is that, earlier people whose job appeared in SOL2 needed SS to launch PR. Has this rule changed now?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> WA delcared New criteria for State Sponsorship today 11 July 2012 although nothing is new....I think they will start the processing of application now..Because few days ago they answered against one of my mail that they are not processing any application now. They will start processing application once the rule of WA SS finalized.


Hi Shohagkuet, 

Yes I have recieved the same reply from WA last wk after I submitted my application. They have updated that the criteria has been finalised, but are yet to confirm the processing timelines, hope its same 5 working days as it was in Jun.

Regards,
Rekha


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi

WA state sponsorship website is saying to show the evidence of funds for 3 months. Could some one post how much funds we need to declare as settlement funds in the state sponsorship application... I declared it as 15k liquid funds which doesn't include my fixed properties.

Regards


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> WA state sponsorship website is saying to show the evidence of funds for 3 months. Could some one post how much funds we need to declare as settlement funds in the state sponsorship application... I declared it as 15k liquid funds which doesn't include my fixed properties.
> 
> Regards


I have also gave figures close to that + my moveable n non moveable assets as 100k AUD


Rekha


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do we need to mention any thing about the non movable assets while completing the state sponsorship application. As they have asked for the liquid funds i thought its only movable assets and hence i included only the deposits, shares, Bank Balance, Bonds and Gold.

I didn''t mention any thing about the fixed assets...

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I have also gave figures close to that + my moveable n non moveable assets as 100k AUD
> 
> 
> Rekha


Well estimated figures for a single person is around 25K - 30K AUD
For a couple its 35 - 40K
For additional applicants add 5K per applicant

i gave estimated figure of around 45K AUD for family of 3
i hope, it helps u people


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I have also gave figures close to that + my moveable n non moveable assets as 100k AUD
> 
> 
> Rekha



wow u r so rich  hehehe

Well at times for WA SS, they may ask u to provide/ justify the fund details
like Cash in Bank, Jewellery, Assets like land, plot, house, car (Asset should directly belong to u)


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

In addition to that some times WA SS also ask you about the job opportunities in the area of your nominations ..... its like, in many cases they asked applicants to provide at least 5 to 10 job openings in cities of your preferences (in your occupation) ......
so all of you who are looking for WA SS also start working on this point for the safer side .....



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> wow u r so rich  hehehe
> 
> Well at times for WA SS, they may ask u to provide/ justify the fund details
> like Cash in Bank, Jewellery, Assets like land, plot, house, car (Asset should directly belong to u)
> ...


Rich he he he  really not.. but yes I can show jewellery (mine + mom + mom in law, sis in laws = will make it sufficient  isn't) + got two houses on my name hence that quarter np too.. reg cash I can take handloan from frnds and if need be from expats frnds too.. 

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Rich he he he  really not.. but yes I can show jewellery (mine + mom + mom in law, sis in laws = will make it sufficient  isn't) + got two houses on my name hence that quarter np too.. reg cash I can take handloan from frnds and if need be from expats frnds too..
> 
> Rekha


LOL ..... yeah sure 
BTW 100K AUD, its more than enough 
WA SS officer will be happy to grant you the sponsorship as a very rich girl is coming to their town for jacking up their economy  LOL



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

What kind of documents are required for WA SS if they ask me about evidence for proof of funds ? I am planning to put in 20k as I am single applicant. Hope it is ok!


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

akmirror said:


> What kind of documents are required for WA SS if they ask me about evidence for proof of funds ? I am planning to put in 20k as I am single applicant. Hope it is ok!


That depends what sort of Asset u will show to justify 20K AUD
if its Cash show them your bank statement
if u have owned property, evaluate your property through authorized evaluator in your country and send them.
if you have jewellery, go to some authorized goldsmith and evaluate the price of your jewellery.


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> LOL ..... yeah sure
> BTW 100K AUD, its more than enough
> WA SS officer will be happy to grant you the sponsorship as a very rich girl is coming to their town for jacking up their economy  LOL
> 
> ...


I hope they are standing like this :welcome::lol:


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

winamp said:


> irshad,
> 
> How do you know that the Vic SS is based on your CV, does that mean that if a person has 6 years experience on the CV all IT work, do they deem all your 6 years relevant to the title you are applying for?


There are many people with the same profession apply for Victoria State Sponsorship...
Does everyone get the sponsorship ?? Answer is No...
Then how do they give sponsorship to people ??
Please check the forums and you will come to know that people with 10+ years of experience were also rejected Sponsorship and people with less years of experience have got sponsorship
How is this possible ??
The answer is simple.....Everyone want the best people.....So if you sell yourself to people that your the best then your chances are bright, whether its a sponsorship or its a job
Only the best people achieve their goals so be the best and give ur best


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> There are many people with the same profession apply for Victoria State Sponsorship...
> Does everyone get the sponsorship ?? Answer is No...
> Then how do they give sponsorship to people ??
> Please check the forums and you will come to know that people with 10+ years of experience were also rejected Sponsorship and people with less years of experience have got sponsorship
> ...


Hey can you tell me how much is the NSW SS fees if filed from India? Is it 300 or 330$? Also can you tell me the best mode of payment from india? DD/money order etc?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hey can you tell me how much is the NSW SS fees if filed from India? Is it 300 or 330$? Also can you tell me the best mode of payment from india? DD/money order etc?


Wrong thread 


Here's the answer -
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...uestion-regarding-fee-how-pay.html#post839699


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how long WA take for processing new SS applications ?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vvc said:


> Rekha
> I hope you have applied for 190 for WA. Can you help with the following information
> 
> Expected cost of relocation
> ...


Rekha, can you please help with me with this inormation?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

unixguy said:


> I read a lot about employment in Australia, and not everything I read was positive. The market (from what I understand so far) can be tricky. You have time from now until the approval of your 175 visa to learn new skills. Maybe look for job ads in Australia and see what they're asking for.


Guys... The job market in Australia is not very good currently.
A lot of companies are firing employees.. In IT too.. In my organization and in my friends' organisations...

Don't be discouraged. Im just giving a heads up so you all can be financially prepared for a longer job hunting period. As far as I know, getting a job is much easier if u have PR.. Hope everyone from this forum will get jobs quickly..


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

State Sponsorship criteria for Western Australia. 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

future_expat said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I got little confused by post. Has the rules for new consolidated SOL list which has schedule 1 and 2 changed. What i mean is that, earlier people whose job appeared in SOL2 needed SS to launch PR. Has this rule changed now?


Not really sure about it. Sr.Expats can you pls confirm.

Rekha


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Not really sure about it. Sr.Expats can you pls confirm.
> 
> Rekha


Hi,

SOL1 does not needs any sponsorship but SOL2 does needs a sponsorship. No changes in rules


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

madaboutoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for the Northern Territory Skilled Regional Sponsored (SRS) visa and I am a primary school teacher. I was wondering if there was anyone who has recently applied for this? I am having some trouble completing the application form, as I don't know exactly what information they are looking for. When it asks why are you applying for this visa - what kind of things do I need to put?
> 
> ...


Can u please provide me the link on the northern territory website. Where i can apply. I am unable to find any link to apply for SS.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Shohagkuet,
> 
> Yes I have recieved the same reply from WA last wk after I submitted my application. They have updated that the criteria has been finalised, but are yet to confirm the processing timelines, hope its same 5 working days as it was in Jun.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

I will be happy if it is 5 working days but I think they will take more days....

Please update your status time to time....

Thanks
Ruhul


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I will be happy if it is 5 working days but I think they will take more days....
> 
> ...


sure Ruhul,

Prior to 30th May the processing time was 3-4 wks, but 1st jun to 30th jun it was only 5 working days as confirmed by them to me for the email query I sent. 

They are still the fastest state who have been updating their site and system regularly, I hope it will be same going forward too, they already finalized sponsorship criteria and are in the process of finalizing the processing timelines.

Rekha


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> It is 6 in each band as like the minimum required by DIAC...


Hi - is this mentioned anywhere on WA's site? 
i am not able to find it.. :confused2:

I have applied for SA State sponsorship last week.. didnt knew that WA is accepting 6 IELTS score with ICT Business analyst. 

Can i apply for WA at the same time? OR wait for the result and then go for WA? 

Please guide.. 

Regards,


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> Hi - is this mentioned anywhere on WA's site?
> i am not able to find it.. :confused2:
> 
> I have applied for SA State sponsorship last week.. didnt knew that WA is accepting 6 IELTS score with ICT Business analyst.
> ...



Yes Bro u can apply for WA SS in parallel. And yes WA is accepting ICT BA's with 6 band .... difference is just $200 AUD, which is WA fee .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, Friends

I am applying for WA state sponsorship, do we need to send them any documents along with online application form?

I am aware of the fact that for SA sponsorship we have to send them hard copies of IELTS result & +ev skill assessment, but what in the case of WA ?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

*WA state Sponsorship Waiting Club-Post July*

Checked my email at least a million time. Any body waiting for WA SS who applied after 1st of July 2012 ? :ranger:


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Pending Invite still......


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Friendly staff on the phone informed that currently there is no time frame for processing time. Everything is slow since the new system kicked in


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hello, Friends
> 
> I am applying for WA state sponsorship, do we need to send them any documents along with online application form?
> 
> I am aware of the fact that for SA sponsorship we have to send them hard copies of IELTS result & +ev skill assessment, but what in the case of WA ?


In case of WA SS u need to upload following Documents
1) +ve Skills Assessment
2) IELTS Result
3) Your Resume
4) Last but not least DD of $200 AUD 

That's it 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> In case of WA SS u need to upload following Documents
> 1) +ve Skills Assessment
> 2) IELTS Result
> 3) Your Resume
> ...


Hi Shoaib,

I have applied to WA SS, but was not asked for resume upload :confused2:

Pls confirm if we need to do separately ?

I have already give the PASA # for ACS and TRF for ils and the fees, but resume did not any tab for same 

Rekha


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> In case of WA SS u need to upload following Documents
> 1) +ve Skills Assessment
> 2) IELTS Result
> 3) Your Resume
> ...


Not sure this is correct, as the online application does not ask to upload 1-3 documents.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Not sure this is correct, as the online application does not ask to upload 1-3 documents.


Just go through WA Online application, it has been totally changed after 1st July ....
i am sharing you my experience before 30th June .....
at that time these 3 things were required ....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Just go through WA Online application, it has been totally changed after 1st July ....
> i am sharing you my experience before 30th June .....
> at that time these 3 things were required ....
> 
> ...


Thanks Shoaib,

I believe the application after 1st Jul do not require docs to be uploaded as it has not been mentioned anywhere on the application nor an email was sent after the application was submitted. Unlike WA, SA has sent us an email with the application ID and required docs to be couriered for further processing with a timeline of 30 days.

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Shoaib,
> 
> I believe the application after 1st Jul do not require docs to be uploaded as it has not been mentioned anywhere on the application nor an email was sent after the application was submitted. Unlike WA, SA has sent us an email with the application ID and required docs to be couriered for further processing with a timeline of 30 days.
> 
> Rekha


Yes u r right WA got the main thing what they actually required *($200 AUD)* 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Just go through WA Online application, it has been totally changed after 1st July ....
> i am sharing you my experience before 30th June .....
> at that time these 3 things were required ....
> 
> ...


I didnt notice this thread is before July 2012. I suppose most people might have the same problem as me, misunderstand by the title


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Yes u r right WA got the main thing what they actually required *($200 AUD)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my two cents on that.. hope they will finalize the timeliness and start processing the application quickly.. I am very anxious :ranger:

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

What date did you apply? I applied 6th July 12 still no response


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> What date did you apply? I applied 6th July 12 still no response


12th July'12.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Keep us posted, I'll let you know if I hear anything too. Ashley


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Friendly staff on the phone informed that currently there is no time frame for processing time. Everything is slow since the new system kicked in


I applied on the 5th of July and still not heard back,I was told at first that I'd properly hear back within a week but still no joy,have just seen someone on an other forum put up that they heard they only have a limited number of places for wa state sponsorship for the month of July through skill select?!i think I might ring my agent today to see if she knows anything


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Good idea Gary, I did not use an agent so any information you can get would be useful. My occupation is on SOL2 so if they have a limited number of places thence chances are probably minimal


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Good idea Gary, I did not use an agent so any information you can get would be useful. My occupation is on SOL2 so if they have a limited number of places thence chances are probably minimal


Yeah I'll let you know how I get on,hopefully we will be processes soon enough!....every stage I come across it becomes a bit of a nightmare.....what's your occupation?not sure if I'm 2 or not,I'm a carpenter?!


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Human Resources, carpenter is on the SOL1


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

BTW I agree every stage is a nightmare and it's a long long process for sure, English exam, occupational assessment etc. and if we are invited to apply I can imagine the next stage is as bad unfortunately


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> BTW I agree every stage is a nightmare and it's a long long process for sure, English exam, occupational assessment etc. and if we are invited to apply I can imagine the next stage is as bad unfortunately


Haha!....most likely,it will be all worth it when we get our visa's though


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I too am waiting for WA SS.....had applied on 13th July.....I so am looking forward to seeing the new processing time...hope the wait is not that long...........fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I applied on the 5th of July and still not heard back,I was told at first that I'd properly hear back within a week but still no joy,have just seen someone on an other forum put up that they heard they only have a limited number of places for wa state sponsorship for the month of July through skill select?!i think I might ring my agent today to see if she knows anything



Right ! This is what has been posted on WA migration website: 

Limit on State Sponsorship nominations for July
6 July 2012

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has allocated Western Australia a limited number of nominations for State Sponsorship through SkillSelect in the month of July.

Once this limit has been reached, outstanding applications for State Sponsorship will be held until more places become available.

If you have lodged an application under transitional arrangements, this limit will not apply and applications will be assessed as normal.

For more information please contact Skilled Migration Western Australia at [email protected]


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

What does transistonal arrangements mean??im not sure if I fall under this??!


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I think transitional applies to those who applied before 1st July??? Open to correction though


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I think transitional applies to those who applied before 1st July??? Open to correction though


Ahh,thanks!......I was hoping to have state sponsorship secured and visa lodged for August but I might have to re plan now:/....


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I think transitional applies to those who applied before 1st July??? Open to correction though


That's correct. Applications from 1 September 2007 to 30 June 2010 and international students subject to transitional arrangements. 

Neither is applicable to me.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

everyone on this forum needs to relax a bit. 4 days, really? process time is around 4 weeks but you could be waiting for a few months.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

striiing said:


> everyone on this forum needs to relax a bit. 4 days, really? process time is around 4 weeks but you could be waiting for a few months.


With me my agent was building up my hopes with getting it within a few days to a week,and from what other people have said they were granted within days to,but that was all before the 1st of July I guess it's gonna take longer,what was your experience with the state sponsorship or u still waiti g to?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I too am waiting for WA SS.....had applied on 13th July.....I so am looking forward to seeing the new processing time...hope the wait is not that long...........fingers crossed!!


Same as,I applied on the 5th of July and still waitingthink the 3 day to a week has changed now since the 1st of July


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

We can only know after WA publishes its new processing time....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> We can only know after WA publishes its new processing time....


 very long wait its more then 10 days and nothing moving .. hope they will have some good news before this wknd, else I am going to have nervous breakdown :eyebrows:

Rekha


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Why is this thread so slow no a days ??
No one has any update to share in ??
I am still waiting for my SS ??
Anyone with recent approval ??


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Am planning to go for a WA SS too. Looking around on their site but not able to see what their IELTS requirements are on each of the designate bands.

Help please ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Am planning to go for a WA SS too. Looking around on their site but not able to see what their IELTS requirements are on each of the designate bands.
> 
> Help please ?



here is the link to occupations in demand :

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

WA has not specified any ils requirements for any occupation on the WASOL, however 6 in each module is required as per DIAC to be eligible.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> here is the link to occupations in demand :
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> 
> ...


wow u r looking like a consultant now 


Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> wow u r looking like a consultant now
> 
> 
> Shoaib


yup starting one.. this is practice for it


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> With me my agent was building up my hopes with getting it within a few days to a week,and from what other people have said they were granted within days to,but that was all before the 1st of July I guess it's gonna take longer,what was your experience with the state sponsorship or u still waiti g to?


Filled 175 in 2009 and swtched to a 176 state sponsorship around april 2012 i think, currently in contact with CO providing medicals etc. It will take as long as it takes, not even sure how long it takes after i provide all the details to the CO, not even sure if i will get the visa. 

**Just to clear you can only switch from a 175 to 176 if you applied before July 2010**


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

will any one help me to know that what care should be taken while completing WA state sponsorship online form. 

In another words, what are the reasons for getting application rejected from WA. Do any body have any instances from the past, where someone got -ev outcome from WA for SS.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

I also applied on the 6th of July. I called the state to ask roughly how long the expected processing time was. I was told they have not started processing yet and they don't kbow how long the processing time will be at the moment. I was also told they might start processing mid August. If anyone else has rung, have they received the same information or anything different? Would love to know!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

CXB said:


> I also applied on the 6th of July. I called the state to ask roughly how long the expected processing time was. I was told they have not started processing yet and they don't kbow how long the processing time will be at the moment. I was also told they might start processing mid August. If anyone else has rung, have they received the same information or anything different? Would love to know!


I called them. I was told everything is slow since the new system kicked in ! They couldn't provide any further information at that moment ! But that was earlier in this week ! When did you call ?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was Told the same thing last week from my agent,hopefully we will hear something positive soon!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I was Told the same thing last week from my agent,hopefully we will hear something positive soon!


Fingers Crossed :eyebrows:


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I think everyone is waiting for VIC SS approval to come up 

I just got my acknowledgement today for additional information they asked. So that 90 days countdown starts now 

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I think everyone is waiting for VIC SS approval to come up 

I just got my acknowledgement today for additional information they asked. So that 90 days countdown starts now 

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

I called them on Monday afternoon.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think everyone is waiting for VIC SS approval to come up
> 
> ...


Yup.. only option 190 for me.. waiting for Vic SS.. FINGERS CROSSED..


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just spoke to my agent again and apparently they are having problems with there system as its now a new thing with this eoi,and they government won't be even starting new visa applications untill the 11th of August( post July 2012)so we should find out from now till then if state sponsors orship has been granted!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi ..

I am trying to fill form 1221, and there is a query "TYPE OF BUSINESS" for each employment details.

I am a computer professional, ICT Business Analysis. I have been filling ICT in them. Is it okay, or do we need to fill something else ?

Regards


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Also in the form, they want me to mention all the addresses where I have stayed in the past 10 years. 

I haven't stayed outside India for more than 2 months. Do I need to mention that?
I have stayed in almost 10 places in India in the past 10 years, how can I mention all that?

Any suggestions regarding these will be great. Thnx


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
How true is this ?
Appreciate your response guys.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
How true is this ?
Appreciate your response guys.

Thanks in advance


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
> My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
> How true is this ?
> ...


What?
Visa Invitation is required to lodge your application to DIAC .... its not necessary to apply for SS

for state sponsorship u have to 
1) Lodge your EOI
2) For State Sponsorship they ask your EOI reference Number.
3) They will invite u
4) u will be able to lodge your DIAC application

these are the simple steps 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Alrite mate,I'm going for visa 190 state sponsorship and I was under the impression u need the state sponsorship first before u can lodge a visa


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shoaib, I was wondering if you could answer a question for me to please,I've set up a eoi,I've applied for ss but haven't heard anything yet,am I right in saying when I get my ss I can then apply for my visa,is it an automatic Invite or do u think I could be waiting weeks??

Thanks very much,

Gary


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
> My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
> How true is this ?
> ...


I'm not a senior expat but I think your agent is missing the point. I have placed an EOI for a 190. I selected WA as my preferred state to receive the SS. Once I had the EOI number, I used that to apply for WA sponsorship in here: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationQuickCheck.aspx. 

Remember, when a state sponsors you, it is updated in the EOI system. Only then, DIAC invites you to apply. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I just spoke to my agent again and apparently they are having problems with there system as its now a new thing with this eoi,and they government won't be even starting new visa applications untill the 11th of August( post July 2012)so we should find out from now till then if state sponsors orship has been granted!


Ok, I get the idea. I guess, I became way too hopeful about the SS. I better prepare for IELTS again. Did you apply for any other state ?


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Shoaib,
Thanks for your super fast response.
Appreciate it!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I have applied for SS in WA on 3 July and waiting for their feedback....It seems they will not response before Aug'12


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> I have applied for SS in WA on 3 July and waiting for their feedback....It seems they will not response before Aug'12


It seems you have already been granted a via for WA. Would you mind sharing your experience of WA SS approval ?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> It seems you have already been granted a via for WA. Would you mind sharing your experience of WA SS approval ?


On April 19 I have applied for WA SS for 475 Visa which had been approved on 07 May'12. Now I have applied for WA SS for 190 Visa...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i think I read somewhere, WA have limited monthly quota, and if invitation not successful this month, will need to wait for next month - perhaps they will release in batch end of every month.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Shohagkuet

Just wanted to know where you heard they would not reply before the 12th of August. Was it directly from the state or an agent?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Shoaib, I was wondering if you could answer a question for me to please,I've set up a eoi,I've applied for ss but haven't heard anything yet,am I right in saying when I get my ss I can then apply for my visa,is it an automatic Invite or do u think I could be waiting weeks??
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary,
I hope u will be fine..... 
Well that all depends as there are multiple scenarios like
1) If u applied for SS before 30th June and Got SS before 30th, but didn't apply to DIAC before 30th June ..... In this case applicants are getting invitations to apply for 190
2) If u applied for SS before 30th June and get +ve Response after 30th June .... like on 3rd July ...... In this case u will have to accept the SS after doing so u will get an invitation to apply for 190
3) U applied for SS after 1 July and still waiting for SS Approval ..... In this scenario i don't think so any one got invitation yet ......

For further information i am referring you some users on this forum 
like *Destination Journey * falls in scenario 1
*sherlock* falls in scenario 2

i advise you to follow below mentioned thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-through-skillselect-anybody-else-too.html

i hope, it helps u 

Take Care

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi Shohagkuet
> 
> Just wanted to know where you heard they would not reply before the 12th of August. Was it directly from the state or an agent?



No, they haven't said anything about timeline...I just saw that kind of info in a forum.....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
> My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
> How true is this ?
> ...


Hi,

Shoot :laser: that consultant , this consultancy u have hired is only money sucking consultancy 

First EOI >> SS >> Invite to Apply to 190 >> DIAC grant, is the process.

My advise is if this useless consultant has submitted ur EOI, pls do go into upadte EOI and chk if all the relevant details are correct and also opt for 189, 190 , 457 and employer sponsor. This will increase your chances for an invite.

**you need to submit SS separately to the states your are interested in, they will not do so from EOI.

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
> My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
> How true is this ?
> ...


Well second option for u is to change your consultant ..... now its up to you u want to hire Rekha or me  ...... LOL


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Well second option for u is to change your consultant ..... now its up to you u want to hire Rekha or me  ...... LOL
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib


there is a third option of hiring us together u get 20% discount too 

Rekha


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> No, they haven't said anything about timeline...I just saw that kind of info in a forum.....


Thanks Shohagkuet. I have seen similar posts and was told by the state they would not start processing until mid August so I just wanted to compare information.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

I have just called State Migration again to see if there are any processing time updates. I was told that they have not started processing yet but processing should commence shortly. They are just waiting to finalise online applications. I was also told that they do not know how long the processing time will be. If anyone has heard anyting new, please share. Thanks


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

CXB said:


> I have just called State Migration again to see if there are any processing time updates. I was told that they have not started processing yet but processing should commence shortly. They are just waiting to finalise online applications. I was also told that they do not know how long the processing time will be. If anyone has heard anyting new, please share. Thanks


Got this email this morning, I emailed yesterday looking for a status update on my application dated 4th July, I only emailed them last night so I guess the quick response email indicates they are twiddling their thumbs waiting on the new system to kick in
Hello,

"I can confirm that as of yet we are not currently aware of what the processing times are. Once we have this information available, it will be updated on our website.

Kind Regards

Migration Officer | Skilled Migration WA"

Shockingly bad communication


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> there is a third option of hiring us together u get 20% discount too
> 
> Rekha


Western Australia Migration, there was a news posted on 11th and there is no update after that. Even for the email queries they are not updating about the clear time lines when they are going to publish?

Is there any other state came up with the state sponsorship criteria as of now under the new immigration system wef 1st July 2012?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Western Australia Migration, there was a news posted on 11th and there is no update after that. Even for the email queries they are not updating about the clear time lines when they are going to publish?
> 
> Is there any other state came up with the state sponsorship criteria as of now under the new immigration system wef 1st July 2012?


You may follow "WA state Sponsorship Waiting Club-Post July" thread to get update. As per the users of this thread, WA has not started processing yet but processing should commence shortly..


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Even i mailed to the WA migration dept couple of times and the information i got, saying that they will update it in the portal as soon as they finalised the things.

WA SS applied on 2nd Jul 2012

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Western Australia Migration, there was a news posted on 11th and there is no update after that. Even for the email queries they are not updating about the clear time lines when they are going to publish?
> 
> Is there any other state came up with the state sponsorship criteria as of now under the new immigration system wef 1st July 2012?


 its 3wks now and no concrete info reg the processing timelines. 

Every time same reply not yet finalised will be updated once done, I believe criteria for SS has been pretty much confirmed for SS of all states. However, every state has its own processing timelines, most of them its 8-12 wks, only WA is fastest of now based on their last timeliness pre skill select commencement.

My two cents on they processing the application before the 1st round of invites go out in august 'fingers crossed' :eyebrows:.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Even i mailed to the WA migration dept couple of times and the information i got, saying that they will update it in the portal as soon as they finalised the things.
> 
> WA SS applied on 2nd Jul 2012
> 
> ...


Hi,

I suppose these replies we are getting are auto generated 

Got same response for three queries sent in 3wks this month.

I really shocked to read that till mid august they might not finalize the application, what about they mentioning limited quota alloted ? r they not going to utilize it ?
:confused2:

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suppose these replies we are getting are auto generated
> 
> ...


It's a bit disorganised as they will also have to work through a backlog so will be in a catch up mode for a few weeks, beginning to lose hope on this round of SS. I wonder if anyone will actually be picked up through skillselect directly but I personally think it seems unlikely especially those of us on the SOL2


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, 

thanks for starting WA_SS post july exclusive :clap2:

A small request to all of you guyz, can you guyz pls update ur signature with ur job code and date applied to WA SS. It wud be easy for us to keep track on the job codes we have applied and status too..

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> its 3wks now and no concrete info reg the processing timelines.
> 
> Every time same reply not yet finalised will be updated once done, I believe criteria for SS has been pretty much confirmed for SS of all states. However, every state has its own processing timelines, most of them its 8-12 wks, only WA is fastest of now based on their last timeliness pre skill select commencement.
> 
> My two cents on they processing the application before the 1st round of invites go out in august 'fingers crossed' :eyebrows:.


Even I think they will start processing only when August Starts.....


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> its 3wks now and no concrete info reg the processing timelines.
> 
> Every time same reply not yet finalised will be updated once done, I believe criteria for SS has been pretty much confirmed for SS of all states. However, every state has its own processing timelines, most of them its 8-12 wks, only WA is fastest of now based on their last timeliness pre skill select commencement.
> 
> My two cents on they processing the application before the 1st round of invites go out in august 'fingers crossed' :eyebrows:.


Rekha,
Don't just rely on WA .... u must apply for SA SS 
because
1) ICT Business Analyst is in their list
2) IELTS requirement is atleast 6.5 band in each module
3) Its Highly Available
4) you will have another option for state
5) Its sponsorship is FREEEEEEEEEEEEE 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Rekha,
> Don't just rely on WA .... u must apply for SA SS
> because
> 1) ICT Business Analyst is in their list
> ...


hmm....good suggestion....In fact, I have did this...although SA updated their rules and I can't be sponsored because they didn't sponsored people who have sponsor visa...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Rekha,
> Don't just rely on WA .... u must apply for SA SS
> because
> 1) ICT Business Analyst is in their list
> ...


have already done that, need to send hard copies will do this wknd 

was counting on WA.. hard luck 

Rekha


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice to see this post for WA SS under the new rules. Hoping to read success stories and sharing!!


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Rekha,
> Don't just rely on WA .... u must apply for SA SS
> because
> 1) ICT Business Analyst is in their list
> ...


is it 6 or 6.5 in IELTS? 
and what other option for state will the applicant have? 

regards,


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> is it 6 or 6.5 in IELTS?
> and what other option for state will the applicant have?
> 
> regards,


Bro,
its uplifted to 6.5 from 6

have a look on following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-sa-state-sponsorship-ielts-requirement.html


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Did any one know about this : 

ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR APPLICANTS WHO RESIDE OUTSIDE WESTERN AUSTRALIA
Living outside Western Australia in another Australian State or Territory: Have an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation.

I live in NSW and don't have a job offer. So, I don't qualify, Do I?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Bro,
> its uplifted to 6.5 from 6
> 
> have a look on following thread
> ...


 

what about application submitted before 13th ? 
any idea?

Regards,


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> what about application submitted before 13th ?
> any idea?
> 
> Regards,


i think those application won't get SS .... as these not fulfilling IELTS requirements ..... plus the list they published on their website clearly states for the year 2012-2013


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> what about application submitted before 13th ?
> any idea?
> 
> Regards,


Definitely, they will be processed according to old rules and IElts requirement....


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Definitely, they will be processed according to old rules and IElts requirement....


Sir, 
if he submitted on 13th July, new rules will be applied .... and if on 13 June then old rules will be applicable ........


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Sir,
> if he submitted on 13th July, new rules will be applied .... and if on 13 June then old rules will be applicable ........
> 
> 
> ...


South Australia changed its rules after 13th july, Especially, IElts requiremnets for some occupation for instance raised from 6.0 in each module to 6.5.
After 13th July, online application were closed until 17th July....
So, if some filled an application form on 13th July then definitely the rules would be applied according to 13th july as before the new changes were not live at that time.

Let me include some solid proof or post.

If someone has doubt he may ask by email to SA authorities


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> what about application submitted before 13th ?
> any idea?
> 
> Regards,


This is the url of thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-sa-ss-after-july-1-after-filing-eoi-7.html

I'm quoting from "kaisarhossain"

_
hi all,
i'h emailed to SA regarding the discussed problem of checking Online Tracking for applications submitted after 1-Jul-12 and before 13-Jul-12. Today i received a reply saying following..hope it might relief old applicants a bit. However, online application can be checked now. but wondering if those applications are kept in low priority or not..

"Unfortunately the link to the client tracking system for all applications, submitted prior to 14/07/2012, had been unavailable and you would not have been able to track or view the status of your application. This issue has now been resolved and you will now be able to check the status of your application via the quick link or via the News and Events page on the home page of the website – Click on “Tracking Applications”.

Please be advised that you will not be able to view your previous application submitted prior to 14/07/2012 in the new on-line system.

If this concerns your application: Applicants who submitted applications on-line, on or before 13/07/2012 will need to meet the State Nomination requirement at the time of submission. If the occupational IELTS requirement for your occupation at time of your on-line submission was 6 in each band when you submitted your on-line application, this is the requirement that will be applicable to your application."_

Hope it makes clear


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> This is the url of thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-sa-ss-after-july-1-after-filing-eoi-7.html
> 
> I'm quoting from "kaisarhossain"
> ...


ahan .... then he is on safe side 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

when will WA start processing....uff....i m going nuts.....they even dont mention the processing times...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> when will WA start processing....uff....i m going nuts.....they even dont mention the processing times...


thats makes two nuts .. me too going nuts with all the anxiety :eyebrows:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> thats makes two nuts .. me too going nuts with all the anxiety :eyebrows:


haha....welcome to the nuts gang....:clap2: i have my occupation in SA too but still am hoping from WA....thinking of applying there too but read in their website that I have to choose only SA in the state drop down menu....:confused2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> haha....welcome to the nuts gang....:clap2: i have my occupation in SA too but still am hoping from WA....thinking of applying there too but read in their website that I have to choose only SA in the state drop down menu....:confused2:


yup thats their main criteria, here is what I did I submited a fresh EOI and selected SA as my preference. This way I am not losing on WA or SA


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yup thats their main criteria, here is what I did I submited a fresh EOI and selected SA as my preference. This way I am not losing on WA or SA


Oh Can we do that ? I did not know. I should also be doing like that then.....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Oh Can we do that ? I did not know. I should also be doing like that then.....


hey dont run on it, we have :noidea: what the consequence of this step wud be. Nowhere they said we cannot submit second EOI, at the same time havent said we can.. so its jus a risk I have taken personaly, I wud suggest think thru it and make a move.. we may get hit hard :boxing: or come out winners :clap2: u never know 

Rekha


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey dont run on it, we have :noidea: what the consequence of this step wud be. Nowhere they said we cannot submit second EOI, at the same time havent said we can.. so its jus a risk I have taken personaly, I wud suggest think thru it and make a move.. we may get hit hard :boxing: or come out winners :clap2: u never know
> 
> Rekha


hmm...in that case...I will stick with WA...hope you can sail through that path...i really think we should see sth moving from the start of august w.r.t WA SS.....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> hmm...in that case...I will stick with WA...hope you can sail through that path...i really think we should see sth moving from the start of august w.r.t WA SS.....


AMEN !! ray: for it .. hope all the current wait is starting trouble and once they commence processing they wud take off at jet speed  and still be the fastest of all States in Austalia :ranger:


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey dont run on it, we have :noidea: what the consequence of this step wud be. Nowhere they said we cannot submit second EOI, at the same time havent said we can.. so its jus a risk I have taken personaly, I wud suggest think thru it and make a move.. we may get hit hard :boxing: or come out winners :clap2: u never know
> 
> Rekha


Hi

I am following this thread for a quite some time. It would be great if you can help in my particular case
I have already submitted my EOI with 189 and 190 option.
and I have already submitted my application for SA on 08 July and my hard copies have already reached them yesterday. With these new rules do they mean that I have to untick my independent visa option(189) from my EOI to be qualified? Or they will consider old rules for these applications and accept my 189 option as well?

Please share your views on the same.

Regards

Harshada


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am following this thread for a quite some time. It would be great if you can help in my particular case
> I have already submitted my EOI with 189 and 190 option.
> ...


For SA they have clearly mentioned only 190 needs to be selected and state as SA. You have to remove 189 otherwise you risk not getting the SS.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Also in the form, they want me to mention all the addresses where I have stayed in the past 10 years.
> 
> I haven't stayed outside India for more than 2 months. Do I need to mention that?
> I have stayed in almost 10 places in India in the past 10 years, how can I mention all that?
> ...


No....u dont have to....you have to get ur pcc for diff countries if u have stayed there for more than 6 months...if not then u dont need any...


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

is job offer essential to apply for vic. .s.s?
i am civil engineer ...2 year experience
i am planning to apply for 489 4years visa


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ahmedsamir said:


> is job offer essential to apply for vic. .s.s?
> i am civil engineer ...2 year experience
> i am planning to apply for 489 4years visa


yes it is , just see below the snip-it from the Victoria website for 489 SS

Offer of employment

You must provide an offer of employment and a confirmation of employment form to support your sponsorship application for this visa.

The offer of employment must be for work in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and must be for at least six continuous months.

The offer of employment must be within a regional area of Victoria. A list of the postcodes that are considered as regional Victoria can be found on the DIAC website.

To provide evidence of your job offer you should provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN) and contact details.

can be seen here 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...lled-visas/skilled-regional-visa-subclass-489


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

auslover said:


> yes it is , just see below the snip-it from the Victoria website for 489 SS
> 
> Offer of employment
> 
> ...


But this is not the same as 190... i can submit for 190 without job offer ..because i was thinking that the sponsorship requirement is the same in both


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

ahmedsamir said:


> But this is not the same as 190... i can submit for 190 without job offer ..because i was thinking that the sponsorship requirement is the same in both


no VIC has diff req for 190 nd 489


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Kangaroo20

I wouldn't take my word for it and maybe it's better to seek professional advice, but on my understanding, I don't think you would qualify for WA SS  Can anyone else shed some light?


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, given that there are only a limited amount of WA SS places for July, will those that don't get SS for July be notified that in this month they did not receive sponsorship , or will only those who got a SS be contacted?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi Kangaroo20
> 
> I wouldn't take my word for it and maybe it's better to seek professional advice, but on my understanding, I don't think you would qualify for WA SS  Can anyone else shed some light?



Well, I should have been more careful while reading the requirements. I don't qualify for the SS of WA. It did seem a bit illogical that overseas applicant are eligible to go through but interstate applicants are not. But, I guess, its not the end of the world for me ! 

But please do update and share status of your sponsorship. I would love read about some success stories !


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> AMEN !! ray: for it .. hope all the current wait is starting trouble and once they commence processing they wud take off at jet speed  and still be the fastest of all States in Austalia :ranger:


Hi, Rekha

I am going to apply for WA SS for 489 visa. 

As you you have already applied for WA SS, could you please help me to know that what should I write in this part of the online form :-

*Occupations research *
•	Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region or preference?
•	Job Offer details.

Thanks in advance


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kostya said:


> @ br34k, irshad2005
> 
> I lodged 175th application because I wasn't sure in positive reply of Vic SS and wasn't ready to take risks of unpredictable timeframes with EOI for 189th visa.
> 
> ...


Hi kotsya,
I have a similar situation here, applied for 175 on 28 may but still waiting for co. Now I am thinking of victoria ss and apply for ,190 thru skillselect... Have following doubts:
1. If I get invitation for 190, can I still wait and see if my 175 is getting processed? Wat impact will the invitation have on my precious application?
2. If 175 gets granted, can i cancel my eoi?
I want to try both methods to speed up the process


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi can you plz let me kniw if applying for SS,how to provide proof of funds? Which docs i need to submit as mynfunds proof.?. and what can be shown as proof other than bank statement


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi
> 
> I am following this thread for a quite some time. It would be great if you can help in my particular case
> I have already submitted my EOI with 189 and 190 option.
> ...


Hi Harshada,

please the reasons for refusal mentioned below :

15.1 Your application for South Australian state nomination will be refused* for any of the following reasons in relation to your Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect:

15.1.1 You have chosen multiple states in your EOI (please note: applicants must choose “SA” only in their EOI)

15.1.2 You have selected more than one visa subclass in your EOI (please note: applicants must only choose the state nominated visa subclass selected in their Immigration SA online application)

15.1.3 Your nominated occupation in your EOI does not match your nominated occupation on your Immigration SA online application.

15.1.4 Your personal details in your EOI are different to those recorded on your Immigration SA online application.

*Applicants refused for any of the above reasons in relation to their EOI may re-apply for state nomination. However, they must meet all state nomination criteria, address all reasons for refusal and submit a completely new application to Immigration SA.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Rekha
> 
> I am going to apply for WA SS for 489 visa.
> 
> ...


H Santosh,


pls go to Seek.AU and search for ur related jobs.

I researched and mentioned like roughly these many jobs avlbl rite now, and said I see a lot of scope for job in future, as WA is an growing economy with ample opportunities.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> H Santosh,
> 
> 
> pls go to Seek.AU and search for ur related jobs.
> ...



Thanks for your quick reply it's really very useful. 

but the question "•	Job Offer details." is quite ambiguous, I am not getting it correctly that what they really want to know, are they asking about the any job offer that from some employer or any opening in my prefered regions related to my occupation.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Did any one know about this :
> 
> ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR APPLICANTS WHO RESIDE OUTSIDE WESTERN AUSTRALIA
> Living outside Western Australia in another Australian State or Territory: Have an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation.
> ...



I'd recommend u give them a buzz [Phone: 13 23 98 or international +61 8 9224 6593]

I thought, this refers to off-list additional requirement. not for those with occupation in WASMOL, specially 190 - clearly mentiones - no additional criteria, in the very beginning


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> I'd recommend u give them a buzz [Phone: 13 23 98 or international +61 8 9224 6593]
> 
> I thought, this refers to off-list additional requirement. not for those with occupation in WASMOL, specially 190 - clearly mentiones - no additional criteria, in the very beginning


Really ? There is nothing mentioned like this. However, your guess seem more logical to me as 190 not supposed to differentiate between on-shore and off-shore applicants. 

I'll give them a call in the morning and update you all


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Really ? There is nothing mentioned like this. However, your guess seem more logical to me as 190 not supposed to differentiate between on-shore and off-shore applicants.
> 
> I'll give them a call in the morning and update you all


Goodluck

Exactly that's how i read it, 190 knows no onshore/off-shore.
it could be for on-shore 886 (until Dec 31, 2012) but not mentioned explicitly


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Goodluck
> 
> Exactly that's how i read it, 190 knows no onshore/off-shore.
> it could be for on-shore 886 (until Dec 31, 2012) but not mentioned explicitly


I talked with some one named Randall King just now from WA State Sponsorship help desk. 

The fact is if some one was an international student who hold a relevant visa (either student visa or 485) and resides out side western Australia, has to have a job offer of 12 months in WA to apply for SC 190.

Mr. King also confirmed that rest of the world does not need any additional criteria to apply for SC 190.

The rule setters of WA live somewhere in between the old rule and the new rule :confused2:

Anyway, so that's my end of WA SS journey. I wish you all very best of luck for WA SS. 

Please update your stories


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks Rekha!

I was just wondering whether these refusal reasons were applicable for period 02 july to 16 july....

but of course u never know ... and just wanted to ask that do i stand chance for independent visa invitation- 189 for 60 points.

Thanks for your help!

Harshada


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi ,

I am following this thread closely as I have also filed for Victoria SS on 23 June 2012 and acknowledgment received on 10 july 2012.
I am also following SA threads as my brother has filed for SS in SA.
They have stated that for SA SS to be granted, we have to select only 190 option with only SA selected in dropdown not even 189. Is there any specific condition for Victoria as well?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am following this thread closely as I have also filed for Victoria SS on 23 June 2012 and acknowledgment received on 10 july 2012.
> I am also following SA threads as my brother has filed for SS in SA.
> They have stated that for SA SS to be granted, we have to select only 190 option with only SA selected in dropdown not even 189. Is there any specific condition for Victoria as well?


Nope. Haven't heard of any. I have selected 'any' for state in EOI and have sent SS for NSW & VIC.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys, anybody is aware how much funda we need to declare while submitting form for victoria SS?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,

Generally there is no limit. You ought to declare as close to your available funds as possible. Remember they can always decide to investigate your claims. That said, there is a guideline on their webiste that for a couple you need about $30,000


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 261112
EOI Application Date: 21/07/12
Result: 
Result Date: 
Comments: 

Please let me know if we need to apply separately outside EOI for SS?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261112
> EOI Application Date: 21/07/12
> Result:
> Result Date:
> ...


yes you have to. I have replied in your other thread.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Below is the email I received from WA today. I'm copying it as it is even though it does not have any new information for any of you 

Hello Kangaroo20

Due to the large volume of application received, we currently cannot offer estimated processing times. We will however contact you via email if anything is required by the assessor.

Kind Regards

Migration Officer | Skilled Migration WA
Department of Training and Workforce Development
Government of Western Australia
Level 2 | 166 Murray Street | Perth 6000
T (Aust): 13 23 98 | T (O/S): +61 8 9224 6593 | F: +61 8 9421 1391
www.migration.wa.gov.au


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Actually it is different it mentions assessors which indicates they are back processing application ( well one can hope they are)  thanks for this


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I am trying to fill form 1221, and there is a query "TYPE OF BUSINESS" for each employment details.
> 
> ...


Mention the "type of business" that employer company is engaged in. For example "software development and support" or "information technology" etc.

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Also in the form, they want me to mention all the addresses where I have stayed in the past 10 years.
> 
> I haven't stayed outside India for more than 2 months. Do I need to mention that?
> I have stayed in almost 10 places in India in the past 10 years, how can I mention all that?
> ...


Hi,

It is quite clear, you have to mention the from and to month-year and the address where you stayed. This information is also required when you are applying for PCC. I think the CO will use this information to ascertain if you need PCC from any other countries.

I know it is difficult to remember all the addresses and dates, but I guess being as near as possible is good enough.

Regards,
Amol.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Hi kotsya,
> I have a similar situation here, applied for 175 on 28 may but still waiting for co. Now I am thinking of victoria ss and apply for ,190 thru skillselect... Have following doubts:
> 1. If I get invitation for 190, can I still wait and see if my 175 is getting processed? Wat impact will the invitation have on my precious application?
> 2. If 175 gets granted, can i cancel my eoi?
> I want to try both methods to speed up the process


Hi, destinyrules13!

1. Yes, you can wait for 2 months from the invitation date (a little bit more currently as they count 2 months starting 11 August because online application system is experiencing outage). 

There will be no negative impact till the date you lodge 190th visa application. Currently I don't know if it is possible to lodge application for 190th visa without 175th application cancelation (I'll clarify that this week).

So, I recomend you to lodge EOI and corresponding SS application as soon as possible because you'll get an additional option to choose from.

2. Sure, you can. You also can not lodge visa application. So no negative sides.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi, destinyrules13!
> 
> 1. Yes, you can wait for 2 months from the invitation date (a little bit more currently as they count 2 months starting 11 August because online application system is experiencing outage).
> 
> ...


Hi kostya, 
Thank u so much... Ur reply ws really helpful..ll apply for victoria ss tomorrow itself..ll be able to buy sometime if 175 gets too late..


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys. I just called WA SS and was advised that processing has now begun  She did say there was a limit as to how many applications could be processed this month and those that are not processed will be carried forward to next month. I asked if our application is not processed this month, would we be advised. She said no, you just have to wait to hear from them.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi guys. I just called WA SS and was advised that processing has now begun  She did say there was a limit as to how many applications could be processed this month and those that are not processed will be carried forward to next month. I asked if our application is not processed this month, would we be advised. She said no, you just have to wait to hear from them.


Happy to know that, they have started processing application.....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Happy to know that, they have started processing application.....


Yours will come soon....this week i hope....best of luck.....


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Yours will come soon....this week i hope....best of luck.....


Thanks Brother.....Will be happy if your wish comes true...But I am tensed whether they will grant SS who have 475 visa....because SA will not approved SS to such applicant, although WA didn't mention anything like that.....


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Thanks Brother.....Will be happy if your wish comes true...But I am tensed whether they will grant SS who have 475 visa....because SA will not approved SS to such applicant, although WA didn't mention anything like that.....


Hi 

Has any one heard back from WA SS team? i got an email Y'day saying that my application is undergoing assessment. And they requested me additional information on my research with respect to the Living and opportunities in WA.

Replied them how i found the job openings for my nominated occupation (Job portals of australia as the source) and included some more portals on the cost of living from where i gathered the information.

Since i declared only the quick liquid funds in my SS application (like Gold, Shares, Bonds and Bank deposits, Cash) they also asked me if i have access for any additional funds to migrate to WA australia. In my reply i quoted the AUD equivalent of my fixed properties...

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi 

Has any one heard back from WA SS team? i got an email Y'day saying that my application is undergoing assessment. And they requested me additional information on my research with respect to the Living and opportunities in WA.

Replied them how i found the job openings for my nominated occupation (Job portals of australia as the source) and included some more portals on the cost of living from where i gathered the information.

Since i declared only the quick liquid funds in my SS application (like Gold, Shares, Bonds and Bank deposits, Cash) they also asked me if i have access for any additional funds to migrate to WA australia. In my reply i quoted the AUD equivalent of my fixed properties...

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one heard back from WA SS team? i got an email Y'day saying that my application is undergoing assessment. And they requested me additional information on my research with respect to the Living and opportunities in WA.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Sudhakar......I think you are the luckiest among us who got the call...

Would you please share with us when have u applied? for which visa category? what is your total point??


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Congratulation Sudhakar......I think you are the luckiest among us who got the call...
> 
> Would you please share with us when have u applied? for which visa category? what is your total point??


Hi 

Thank you... I have applied for SS on 2nd July and it is for 190 visa class. 60 is my scoring points...

Sudhakar


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you... I have applied for SS on 2nd July and it is for 190 visa class. 60 is my scoring points...
> 
> Sudhakar


great..really u r a lucky man....Do u have any other visa of AUS???


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> great..really u r a lucky man....Do u have any other visa of AUS???


No I dont have...


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> No I dont have...


Any idea shohag how long it may take to come up with a decision by the WA Migration team?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Any idea shohag how long it may take to come up with a decision by the WA Migration team?


During April'12 they took 7-25 days....but on Jun'12 they only took 3-5 working days...so I believe you will get feedback by 10 days max....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one heard back from WA SS team? i got an email Y'day saying that my application is undergoing assessment. And they requested me additional information on my research with respect to the Living and opportunities in WA.
> 
> ...


WOW :clap2: finally some +ve newz to WA guys, one my friend also called em up today and they confirmed they have started processing the application but rite now yet finalized with the processing timeliness.

btw : what is ur application date and job code ?

Rekha


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> WOW :clap2: finally some +ve newz to WA guys, one my friend also called em up today and they confirmed they have started processing the application but rite now yet finalized with the processing timeliness.
> 
> btw : what is ur application date and job code ?
> 
> Rekha


261111 - ICT BA applied on 2nd July


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

harraj said:


> thanks Rekha!
> 
> I was just wondering whether these refusal reasons were applicable for period 02 july to 16 july....
> 
> ...


Harshada,

Rite now its only assumptions we are thriving on.. nothing concrete I strongly believe that we will get more clarity only after the first round of invites are released.

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I applied on 4th July for WA SS 223111 HRA SOL2. Really hoping to hear something soon


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> 261111 - ICT BA applied on 2nd July


rocking :clap2:, mee too 261111 but application date is 6th

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply it's really very useful.
> 
> but the question "•	Job Offer details." is quite ambiguous, I am not getting it correctly that what they really want to know, are they asking about the any job offer that from some employer or any opening in my prefered regions related to my occupation.


If its regional then, they might be referring to any job offer u would be having currently.. :confused2:


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> rocking :clap2:, mee too 261111 but application date is 6th
> 
> Rekha


If they follow the processing time lines had in the month of June, you also will hear in next week or week after next...


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> rocking :clap2:, mee too 261111 but application date is 6th
> 
> Rekha


Waiting time started...but I am afraid whether they will consider my application as I have been sponsored earlier....wish I will.....


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Waiting time started...but I am afraid whether they will consider my application as I have been sponsored earlier....wish I will.....


whats wrong with the earlier sponsorship? Didn't you lodge your application on last time sponsorship?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> whats wrong with the earlier sponsorship? Didn't you lodge your application on last time sponsorship?


Yah Bro...I have applied and got the Visa..but it is 475 (State sponsored provisional visa)....Now I have applied for SS of 190 (SS Permanent Resident) as it is much superior than 475....


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anybody know the current procedure for Victoria SS? 

I started my online application on 15th June 2012, but had to wait for my IELTS result. Sent off on 3rd July 2012. Acknowledged last week. 
Do I have to create an EOI and notify Victoria? Or can I just wait until I get hopefully the yes. And then have 4 months time to lodge my application, i . e. create EOI? 

I would prefer to have some extra time as I also have the option of employer sponsorship in 2 months if it works out. 

Would I still have 4 months time to lodge application once I get invitation from Vic on EOI?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Franconian said:


> Does anybody know the current procedure for Victoria SS?
> 
> I started my online application on 15th June 2012, but had to wait for my IELTS result. Sent off on 3rd July 2012. Acknowledged last week.
> Do I have to create an EOI and notify Victoria? Or can I just wait until I get hopefully the yes. And then have 4 months time to lodge my application, i . e. create EOI?
> ...


Hello, Franconian!

Some info according your post...

It's mentioned in your status that you're currently in Sydney. Please be aware that there is the following statement in Victorian SS rules:



> If you are currently living in another Australian state, you must provide a current Victorian job offer and a confirmation of employment form to support your nomination application.


For details please refer to Minimum eligibility requirements.

According new rules you have 60 days to lodge visa application after invitation from SkillSelect (details - Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa).

According to the information on the page which address is provided above, you may lodge EOI within 4 months after positive SS decision. However, it might be true only for applications lodged before July, 1, so it might be worth to check with Victoria Skilled and Business Migration Program directly.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

*Need suggestion on Plan B !*

Got my IELTS results today. Was almost ready with everything to Lodge SkillSelect and Victoria SS.

But I think with Speaking 6.5 and writing 6.5 I do not qualify for ICT Database Admin ACS code. Minimum for this code is 7 in each band. 

My overall score is 7. (L-7.5, R 8.0, S-6.5, W-6.5)

Need suggestion on how to go ahead with SS now ?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Got my IELTS results today. Was almost ready with everything to Lodge SkillSelect and Victoria SS.
> 
> But I think with Speaking 6.5 and writing 6.5 I do not qualify for ICT Database Admin ACS code. Minimum for this code is 7 in each band.
> 
> ...


You cannot apply for Victoria SS with your current IL's score. But you can try South Australia SS for which i think the minimum IL's score is 6


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> 261111 - ICT BA applied on 2nd July


HAPPY TO SHARE THIS GOOD NEWZ !!!! 

guess what, my friend from this forum got an invite ystrday from WA and DIAC :clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> 261111 - ICT BA applied on 2nd July


:cheer2: HAPPY TO SHARE THIS GOOD NEWZ !!!! :cheer2: 

guess what, my friend who is from this forum too got an invite ystrday from WA and DIAC :clap2:

now its out turn ray2:

My friends timelines :

ICT BA- 261111
WA applied : 2nd jul & appoval on 24th Jul...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> whats wrong with the earlier sponsorship? Didn't you lodge your application on last time sponsorship?


Sudhakar ,

btw whats ur application ID ?

mine is 192


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Sudhakar ,
> 
> btw whats ur application ID ?
> 
> mine is 192


rekha...ur way ahead than me....so u shud feel pleased...hehe...mine is in the mid 300s....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> rekha...ur way ahead than me....so u shud feel pleased...hehe...mine is in the mid 300s....



hope they do not exhaust their quota for jul before my # comes up ray:

Rekha


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hope they do not exhaust their quota for jul before my # comes up ray:
> 
> Rekha


I too am hoping thats not the case...In any case I can be a bit optimistic if your WA SS comes through...Btw...your friend who got the invite from WA...how much was his points for 190 ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> i too am hoping thats not the case...in any case i can be a bit optimistic if your wa ss comes through...btw...your friend who got the invite from wa...how much was his points for 190 ?


55 + 5 ss


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

akmirror said:


> rekha...ur way ahead than me....so u shud feel pleased...hehe...mine is in the mid 300s....


Hi Brother, Have u got my replied message??


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> :cheer2: HAPPY TO SHARE THIS GOOD NEWZ !!!! :cheer2:
> 
> guess what, my friend who is from this forum too got an invite ystrday from WA and DIAC :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha 
Do you know if they requested additional information or documents? Or did you friend just get an emailing advising of the approval?


----------



## jaiis (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to this group and i have 10 years exp in mainframe and 2 years of exp in Project management, yet to apply for ACS/IELTS for getting Aus PR. I am planning to take IELTS on 1st Sep'12.

AS per my understanding for applying EOI, need to have ACS, IELTS.

Why do i need VIC SS / NSW SS for for applying PR.

Please guide me.

Regards
Jay


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Rekha
> Do you know if they requested additional information or documents? Or did you friend just get an emailing advising of the approval?


None, not even CO allotment email or processing commencement of application its direct INVITE 

hope same is the case for all of us too..


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Delighted for your friend. So he just got an email from WA SS to say SS approved? Or from skills select saying visa invite


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Delighted for your friend. So he just got an email from WA SS to say SS approved? Or from skills select saying visa invite


Both


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> :cheer2: HAPPY TO SHARE THIS GOOD NEWZ !!!! :cheer2:
> 
> guess what, my friend who is from this forum too got an invite ystrday from WA and DIAC :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Rheka,
Just wondering, do you know what's your friend order number for the WA SS? I just want to estimate my application processing time


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one heard back from WA SS team? i got an email Y'day saying that my application is undergoing assessment. And they requested me additional information on my research with respect to the Living and opportunities in WA.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudhakar,

Can you let us know your WA SS application number if you don't mind, it will help us to estimate our application processing time.

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Hi Rheka,
> Just wondering, do you know what's your friend order number for the WA SS? I just want to estimate my application processing time


mentioned in the earlier post its 12 applied on 2nd jul.


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Sudhakar ,
> 
> btw whats ur application ID ?
> 
> mine is 192


Hi Rekha

hope u have applied for WA SS around 7th July.. where did you find this application id.

The acknowledgement email i got after submission of my WA SS on 2nd July it has the reference no lie NOM-0724-3

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> hope u have applied for WA SS around 7th July.. where did you find this application id.
> 
> ...


is it NOM-0724-3 or NOM-0712-3??? i think ur serial no. is 3....mine is 99


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> is it NOM-0724-3 or NOM-0712-3??? i think ur serial no. is 3....mine is 99


Sorry, its a typo... its 712-3


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> is it NOM-0724-3 or NOM-0712-3??? i think ur serial no. is 3....mine is 99


Hi Rekha

In my case i got an email from department on july 23rd to provide additional research information on the living and opportunities and also to provide whether i have additional funds access apart form the amount (15k AUD) mentioned in my application.

I replied with the few job portals for australian employment in my nominated field, and also few portals on the living style and cost of living in western australia.

Further i declared the AUD equivalent of my properties apart from the liquid assets i declared in my SS application.

Any thing more i would have done or is this information sufficient? What kind of information did you put in the above sections while applying for SS?

Just worrying whats gonna happen to my application....?

Sudhakar


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys, I submitted victoria ss online application yesterday..how to see its status after submission?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> In my case i got an email from department on july 23rd to provide additional research information on the living and opportunities and also to provide whether i have additional funds access apart form the amount (15k AUD) mentioned in my application.
> 
> ...



Dear Sudhakar, 

I think you have answered properly....Just one think need to be assured that for single applicant you have to declared at least 30k AUD as fund and for each additional member another 5k AUD....

They asked me same question for my 475 SS.....


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Dear Sudhakar,
> 
> I think you have answered properly....Just one think need to be assured that for single applicant you have to declared at least 30k AUD as fund and for each additional member another 5k AUD....
> 
> They asked me same question for my 475 SS.....


Thanks Shohagkuet... While applying for SS i thought when they refer to the liquid funds, it is only the funds that are liquid in nature like cash, bank deposits, shares and Gold... 

I didnt mention any thing about my fixed properties in AUD equivalent...

In my email i gave that break up...

Sudhakar


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Thanks Shohagkuet... While applying for SS i thought when they refer to the liquid funds, it is only the funds that are liquid in nature like cash, bank deposits, shares and Gold...
> 
> I didnt mention any thing about my fixed properties in AUD equivalent...
> 
> ...


I think it will work & u will get your approval soon....good luck... pray for us.....


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> Guys, I submitted victoria ss online application yesterday..how to see its status after submission?


You'll get an acknowledgement letter in 2 weeks (for me it took 6 days). After that there will be no way to check the status till a decision will be made.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> is it NOM-0724-3 or NOM-0712-3??? i think ur serial no. is 3....mine is 99


and mine is 192 

NOM-0712-192

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> I think it will work & u will get your approval soon....good luck... pray for us.....


yes its same break up we have given for assets, so all is well 

Dont worri hopefully u shud get ur invite today or tom.. fingers crossed ray:


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If its regional then, they might be referring to any job offer u would be having currently.. :confused2:


Hi, Rekha

I am applying for 489 and don't have any job offer currently shall I leave this space in form blank or should I write some thing about openings related to my occupation in my preffered location, by exploring different Australian job portals.

please shed some light on this. I am getting late to send my applicaton just because of this question only.

Thanks.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi fellow Vic SS applicants. Has anyone received an approval lately? I'm on my 11th week now and my fingers and legs are crossed.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

There is some sort of restrictions being imposed by DIAC for EOI invitations by state.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/851918-post641.html


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Well then I guess I better forget about it altogether. :ranger:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> Well then I guess I better forget about it altogether. :ranger:


Well the restriction is only for the invitations. May be VIC approves your SS but holds of an invitation till DIAC asks it to send invitations again.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I'm feeling lucky


Why? Do tell


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

jaiis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this group and i have 10 years exp in mainframe and 2 years of exp in Project management, yet to apply for ACS/IELTS for getting Aus PR. I am planning to take IELTS on 1st Sep'12.
> 
> ...


People apply for a SS either to get additional 5 points or to get visa faster... or if their job code is present only in SOL2


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi expats,

I received invitation from DIAC after getting SS from WA on 23rd July. i applied to WA for SS on 2nd July.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

ikriskt said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I received invitation from DIAC after getting SS from WA on 23rd July. i applied to WA for SS on 2nd July.


Hi there,

do you mind sharing your SS application order number?
it will be the last digit from your reference number i.e. NOM 0712-XXX


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you... I have applied for SS on 2nd July and it is for 190 visa class. 60 is my scoring points...
> 
> Sudhakar


Sudhakar

What is your occupation? and what is your application reference number? eg. NOM-0712-XX


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> mentioned in the earlier post its 12 applied on 2nd jul.


Mine 34 .......Perhaps, they invite me in next few days.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Mine 34 .......Perhaps, they invite me in next few days.


Wow... They havent even processed no 34.

Would you let us know when you get any news?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Wow... They havent even processed no 34.
> 
> Would you let us know when you get any news?


I am too worried. not even the first 100 applications are processed so far.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Wow... They havent even processed no 34.
> 
> Would you let us know when you get any news?


Sure. So far no email, no invitation, and no phone call.


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Sudhakar
> 
> What is your occupation? and what is your application reference number? eg. NOM-0712-XX



Hi My occupation code - 261111 and WA SS application no 3


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi My occupation code - 261111 and WA SS application no 3



hey Sudhakar...congrats on your SS approvals.. I'm expecting my skill assmt results soon... then im gonna apply for WA SS as well... occupation is same as yours


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes its same break up we have given for assets, so all is well
> 
> Dont worri hopefully u shud get ur invite today or tom.. fingers crossed ray:


Hi Rekha

Your prediction is abosolutely correct... I got the email from skill select that my application has been through for WA SS and i need to lodge my visa application by 10th October.

But i remember you said that your friend got 2 emails upon approval 1 from skill select and other one from WA SS team. and it was clearly given the way how to lodge the visa application.

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

deepuz said:


> hey Sudhakar...congrats on your SS approvals.. I'm expecting my skill assmt results soon... then im gonna apply for WA SS as well... occupation is same as yours


Are you guys onshore or offshore?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> Your prediction is abosolutely correct... I got the email from skill select that my application has been through for WA SS and i need to lodge my visa application by 10th October.
> 
> ...


Sudhakar,

Did you apply onshore or offshore? I assume you have few years experiences in ICT BA right?


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Sudhakar,
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? I assume you have few years experiences in ICT BA right?


Hi Andy

I am at offshore and i have been working as ICT BA for the last 7 years...


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Umm....wasn't as lucky as I thought I'd b,never mind it should be here soon enough,The last 3 digets are 148 so I'm a bit behind the guys that have been granted!


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Umm....wasn't as lucky as I thought I'd b,never mind it should be here soon enough,The last 3 digets are 148 so I'm a bit behind the guys that have been granted!


Gary I'm 151 we may (or may not) hear the same day, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Gary I'm 151 we may (or may not) hear the same day, keep your fingers crossed


I'll keep the toes crossed too.....reckon we will find out the same time with numbers being so close!......


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

I think it will take time to get feedback for rest of us....They are not as fast as June'12 as there is limit for July'12 from DIAC...I think from now they will process as per the limit and instruction by DIAC....

Waiting time increasing for us......


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Are you guys onshore or offshore?


offshore...:ranger:


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

LOL me too... Is 34 the highest number we have feedback on?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Pending Invite still......


No news no update.....


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> :cheer2: HAPPY TO SHARE THIS GOOD NEWZ !!!! :cheer2:
> 
> guess what, my friend who is from this forum too got an invite ystrday from WA and DIAC :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha

Is your friend able to see the "Apply Visa" Button enabled under the actions in EOI Home page? Bcoz i have received the invite from WA SS & Skill Select today and my EOI status changed to INVITED but still i don't see the apply button enabled.

And i was mentioned in the EOI correpondance section, that i need to lodge my visa application before 10th October 2012. Does it mean 60 days prior to OCt 10th, by August 11th is it going to be enabled?

Please share your knowledge on this...

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> Is your friend able to see the "Apply Visa" Button enabled under the actions in EOI Home page? Bcoz i have received the invite from WA SS & Skill Select today and my EOI status changed to INVITED but still i don't see the apply button enabled.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudhakar..Congratulation..........I heard from someone that the apply button will be enable on 11 Aug'12...DIAC is preparing for this......

Anyway what is your application number for WA SS?


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Sudhakar..Congratulation..........I heard from someone that the apply button will be enable on 11 Aug'12...DIAC is preparing for this......
> 
> Anyway what is your application number for WA SS?


Hi Shohagkuet

Thanks.. Mine is 3


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> Is your friend able to see the "Apply Visa" Button enabled under the actions in EOI Home page? Bcoz i have received the invite from WA SS & Skill Select today and my EOI status changed to INVITED but still i don't see the apply button enabled.
> 
> ...


Sudhakar CONGRATS !!! :clap2::clap2:

I told you would get invite by today EOD... 

Even though u are invited DIAC will start accepting application only after 11th Aug, so dont worry it will be enabled on 11th August from there se you will have 60 days window period to make an application.

While you are waiting for 11th August get all ur documents and payment ready..

btw you wud have recieved and invite from DIAC too.. with required docs checklist .. read it carefully you wud get complete info... once again CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Shohagkuet
> 
> Thanks.. Mine is 3




When will my number come ? its in the 300's ...congrats on ur SS invite....:clap2:


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> LOL me too... Is 34 the highest number we have feedback on?


I'm still waiting to receive the rejection email from WA. My number is 65. Does any one know how exactly are they processing the applications ? 

My friend, who is originally from India, received his WA SS approval today. No additional documents were required. It was a simple and sweet letter of approval. :clap2: Guess what, his serial number is 200 something.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I'm still waiting to receive the rejection email from WA. My number is 65. Does any one know how exactly are they processing the applications ?
> 
> My friend, who is originally from India, received his WA SS approval today. No additional documents were required. It was a simple and sweet letter of approval. :clap2: Guess what, his serial number is 200 something.


His number is 200 ? Oh my god! does that mean WA are also ranking the applications ?  not a good news how many points did your friend have ?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

akmirror said:


> His number is 200 ? Oh my god! does that mean WA are also ranking the applications ?  not a good news how many points did your friend have ?


Including the 5 points from SS, 60.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Including the 5 points from SS, 60.


Oh then its ok...but how come they processed direct to 200 ? Anyways...congrats to ur friend. What is his occupation ?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Oh then its ok...but how come they processed direct to 200 ? Anyways...congrats to ur friend. What is his occupation ?


I have the same question. Guess, your profession has something to do with it as well. BTW, He is a Geologist. 

I'm happy for him and at the same time sad for myself


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I have the same question. Guess, your profession has something to do with it as well. BTW, He is a Geologist.
> 
> I'm happy for him and at the same time sad for myself


We cannot do anything about it, my friend. The least we can do is hope. So keep your chins up.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

VIC seems to have limited 1 occupation for 25 invitation for the month of July.

Looks like *Occupation Ceiling * in action !


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

God help all of us on the SOL2 - no chance really have we?


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Wow.. This is an unexpected turn of events...
The fact that occupation has something to do with the processing time can be both good and bad. 
Just a quick question. How many people here applied for SS under ICT Business Analyst


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> do you mind sharing your SS application order number?
> it will be the last digit from your reference number i.e. NOM 0712-XXX


it was NOM 0712-012


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I'm still waiting to receive the rejection email from WA. My number is 65. Does any one know how exactly are they processing the applications ?
> 
> My friend, who is originally from India, received his WA SS approval today. No additional documents were required. It was a simple and sweet letter of approval. :clap2: Guess what, his serial number is 200 something.




Yah...Serial no is not only a fact...they have a limit for each occupation from DIAC...according to this value they are processing application....So, under which occupation the application is few there are more chances to process the application.....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi, what is his occupation code & how much point he has?


If you try to look carefully down, you will get the answers my dear friend. 

Geologist
60 points


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

akmirror said:


> If you try to look carefully down, you will get the answers my dear friend.
> 
> Geologist
> 60 points


Yah friend, I have seen it and changed my reply message accordingly....

Thanks for the info....


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> God help all of us on the SOL2 - no chance really have we?



U have a point, the capped occupation I mentioned - is only in SOL-2

I think Monthly Invites for SS, all states put together will be approx 2k (SOL-1+2)


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yah friend, I have seen it and changed my reply message accordingly....
> 
> Thanks for the info....


Hi,

I see you application date is 3rd Jul, have u heard anything from WA yet ?? as 2nd Jul guys already got their approval ..

REkha


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you application date is 3rd Jul, have u heard anything from WA yet ?? as 2nd Jul guys already got their approval ..
> 
> REkha


Rekha, no I haven't heard anything from WA yet. Waiting waiting & refreshing mail at a regular interval to get the desire mail. 

Ruhul


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Rekha, no I haven't heard anything from WA yet. Waiting waiting & refreshing mail at a regular interval to get the desire mail.
> 
> Ruhul


same with me too.. though mine is 6th jul

btw whats ur job code, can u pls update on ur signature ..


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> same with me too.. though mine is 6th jul
> 
> btw whats ur job code, can u pls update on ur signature ..


As the WA migration published in the news that they have received limited number of nominations for the month of July, i think they do have 2 more days to pick some more applications and then will wait till they receive the further slot of nominations in the 1st week of August.

Sudhakar


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> As the WA migration published in the news that they have received limited number of nominations for the month of July, i think they do have 2 more days to pick some more applications and then will wait till they receive the further slot of nominations in the 1st week of August.
> 
> Sudhakar


Amen !!! hope I would be in lucky few list for Jul ray:

Rekha


----------



## CAPITALA (Jun 19, 2012)

Any mechanical engineers?

Applied 7th July... in the same boat


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Well the restriction is only for the invitations. May be VIC approves your SS but holds of an invitation till DIAC asks it to send invitations again.


Well, You're right prgopala. I got my SS approval this morning. Here's to wishing every applicant here gets their approval too, no matter how long it takes. :clap2:


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Did Anyone with an occupation on SOL2 receive an invite? Or secure SS


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

metaform said:


> Well, You're right prgopala. I got my SS approval this morning. Here's to wishing every applicant here gets their approval too, no matter how long it takes. :clap2:


Congrats metaform... Do u mind telling us your occupation code, exp and the time it took for VIC spon to come by.

Thnx


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

no news for people who are way way above me...wish you guys receive ur result soon....august is all that i m looking forward to....hopefully they can have at least some higher number of nominations for that month.....


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm a 263111 with 5.5 years work experience. Submitted my IELTS and ACS result, MCITP certs, CV and declaration on May 5. Took almost 12 weeks to receive the approval. Honestly I was expecting it would come later because of Skill Select. Thank heavens I got the reply today.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

metaform said:


> I'm a 263111 with 5.5 years work experience. Submitted my IELTS and ACS result, MCITP certs, CV and declaration on May 5. Took almost 12 weeks to receive the approval. Honestly I was expecting it would come later because of Skill Select. Thank heavens I got the reply today.


Congrats Metaform! I have the same background and currently waiting for VIC response. Congrats again..


----------



## Pattyp (Jul 24, 2012)

*Anyone try offshore while Requesting WA state sponsorship?*

I've been on 485 visa since Feb2012 and I graduated from NSW. I haven't got any employment offer in WA, but my occupation (Vocational Education Teacher-non trade) is in WA list.

However, since 26June2012, I've lived in Auckland, New Zealand (I've got a job search visa from NZ). I'll stay here until the 3rd of August. So, this is what I plan: on the 3rd of August, when I get my IELTS, I'll submit EOI for Visa 190, and immediately contact WA and pay for state sponsorship. Then, the next day, on 4th August, I'll go back to live in Australia in NSW again.

Do you think my plan will work? If WA only requests an employment offer from those residing in Australia in another state, doesn't this mean that if I submit my EOI and apply for sponsorship outside Australia (like an offshore applicant), they will not request to see a WA job offer? 

Does anyone know how WA will check if you are inside Australia or outside Australia, thus checking if you'll need to show a WA job offer as an additional criteria or not? 

Do you think it's alright for me to go back and live in NSW after applying WA sponsorship from outside Australia? Will WA regard my application as from someone offshore?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

CAPITALA said:


> Any mechanical engineers?
> 
> Applied 7th July... in the same boat


Hi I am a Mechanical Engineer..

But my WA SS application was on 16th June.. My application number is on early 400..

If u dont mind whats ur application number..


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> same with me too.. though mine is 6th jul
> 
> btw whats ur job code, can u pls update on ur signature ..



ICT Business Analyst....ok I will update


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wa state sponsorship lodged 4th July 2012,number 148 (carpenter)still waiting!!......going for the 190 ss!any other carpenters out there??:confused2:


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> ICT Business Analyst....ok I will update


may I know what's your application number?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

bonphee said:


> may I know what's your application number?


My application number is 99


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> My application number is 99


ic.. mine is 84. I applied on the 3rd as well..


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

bonphee said:


> ic.. mine is 84. I applied on the 3rd as well..


What is your occupation code?? would u please update ur signature with those info??


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> What is your occupation code?? would u please update ur signature with those info??


ICT business analyst


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> ICT business analyst


Looks like, only 2nd Jul guyz got their approvals as of now..

3rd Jul and afterwards will fall in next month invites


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Looks like, only 2nd Jul guyz got their approvals as of now..
> 
> 3rd Jul and afterwards will fall in next month invites



May be....Then it will take time as DIAC will provide new limit for Aug'12....


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Looks like, only 2nd Jul guyz got their approvals as of now..
> 
> 3rd Jul and afterwards will fall in next month invites


There might still be a chance... The application will start on the 11th right.. so they might still be inviting until the 10th. but who knows.. We just have to be patient and pray..


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

May I say on behalf of all of us still waiting ARGHHHHHHHH


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

hey ,

I too have received the Vic SS last week  ..Took almost 13 weeks

Thanks


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations for the approval! Can someone please clarify if the Skillselect registration has to be done right away for Victoria? Is it according their website that after approval you have 4 months time to register for Skillselect and send it to Vic?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> May I say on behalf of all of us still waiting ARGHHHHHHHH


Amen


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

The four months validity is applicable to the state sponsorship itself. So if you do not lodge a visa application despite the invite, the sponsorship will vanish into thin air.

I too have not received my skillselect invite since my approval on Friday. Perhaps it will come tomorrow Aug.1 along with the first round of invitations.

Congratulations, stam.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> The four months validity is applicable to the state sponsorship itself. So if you do not lodge a visa application despite the invite, the sponsorship will vanish into thin air.
> 
> I too have not received my skillselect invite since my approval on Friday. Perhaps it will come tomorrow Aug.1 along with the first round of invitations.
> 
> Congratulations, stam.


The invitations tomorrow are only for 189. For 190 the invitations will begin on 11th august after it was capped by the number of invitations states can send through skillselect.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a reply from WA for the query on the number of outcomes...

_*"I can confirm that we have been processing as we have been receivin the applications.
As Immigration have put a limit of 25 applications as the number that we can process for the month of July we have not been able to advise on processing times. Next month when this limit has been taken off and once we can start processing as normal we will have a better idea of what the current processing times are."*_

Hopefully, next month there ll be a significant number of nominations...


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Got a mail from Skill Select:

SkillSelect Invitation Announcement

On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.

As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.

As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
• 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
• 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.

The invitations will go to the highest scoring Expression of Interests (EOIs) in these subclasses, with ties in points decided by the date that the EOI reached their current points score.

Clients that have been invited will receive a notification to their email address, as well as their SkillSelect inbox.

However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August.

Following the invitation round, we will publish the invitation results on the reports tab of the SkillSelect website:

Skillselect

To date the enthusiastic uptake of SkillSelect by people all around the world interested in Skilled Migration to Australia has been pleasing.

So, Inshahallah coming month our application will be processed...


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Got a reply from WA for the query on the number of outcomes...
> 
> _*"I can confirm that we have been processing as we have been receivin the applications.
> As Immigration have put a limit of 25 applications as the number that we can process for the month of July we have not been able to advise on processing times. Next month when this limit has been taken off and once we can start processing as normal we will have a better idea of what the current processing times are."*_
> ...


Next month is tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

metaform said:


> The four months validity is applicable to the state sponsorship itself. So if you do not lodge a visa application despite the invite, the sponsorship will vanish into thin air.
> 
> I too have not received my skillselect invite since my approval on Friday. Perhaps it will come tomorrow Aug.1 along with the first round of invitations.
> 
> Congratulations, stam.


I understand it like this:

Once you receive approval from Victoria you have 4 month time to submit your EOI to them. And once you have your invitation received on Skillselect another 2 month to lodge your visa application. 

Victorian Sponsorship is valid for four months from the date of the sponsorship notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect and notify Victoria of this.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Got a mail from Skill Select:
> 
> SkillSelect Invitation Announcement
> 
> ...


One can only hope and be patient :ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> One can only hope and be patient :ranger:


Chill guyz... as communicated by Skill select first round of invites are trail basis, they are trying to ensure things are moving smooth as expected..no worries..

Here is something positive in the communication received :

However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August.

So we might still get invited in the first wk of August and make it for first round of invites anyways.. 

Rekha


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

*State Sponsorship Northern Territory*

Hi all, 

Since Skillselect NT does not have much information about their sponsorship program. 
I have emailed them, but no reply. 

Does anybody know more? 

Maybe they only want to use the Skillselect system without application directly? But no public list either...


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

They are very slow and least bothered about sponsoring applicants I think.

Search this forum for 'NT' or 'Northern Territory' and you shall be enlightened.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Just want to let you guys in on some update.
I was contacted by SMC WA yesterday to provide further evidence of employment.
My application no is 84


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys

Just thought I'd post a copy of an email I got from the WA State in response to my email re processing of applications.

They will be processed in the order they are received, although DIAC limited the number of applications we could nominate in July (25) and the first half of August (20) so we are not yet processing freely. I suspect this is while they iron out any problems with the new system/processes.

At this stage we are unsure if DIAC will continue to limit the number of nominations after mid August.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I sent a mail to Victoria stating that my ACS assessment letter had a mistake and i got a new letter from ACS which i sent it to Victoria 
I also asked them about the status of my application and this is what they have to reply

Please note that we are currently experiencing delays in processing 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer applications. We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised. We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.

I dont know what they mean by this but for sure i think that everyone with this Code will face delays  :confused2:


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I sent a mail to Victoria stating that my ACS assessment letter had a mistake and i got a new letter from ACS which i sent it to Victoria
> I also asked them about the status of my application and this is what they have to reply
> ...


Hey ,

Don't worry about that too much .. I got the same reply and the next day I got the approval .. I Thinks it's more of an auto-reply


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

stam said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Don't worry about that too much .. I got the same reply and the next day I got the approval .. I Thinks it's more of an auto-reply


Thanx Stam....Appreciate ur reply 
Hope i get my approval quickly


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Just want to let you guys in on some update.
> I was contacted by SMC WA yesterday to provide further evidence of employment.
> My application no is 84


Congratulation...Hope you will get it very soon...


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Franconian said:


> I understand it like this:
> 
> Once you receive approval from Victoria you have 4 month time to submit your EOI to them. And once you have your invitation received on Skillselect another 2 month to lodge your visa application.
> 
> Victorian Sponsorship is valid for four months from the date of the sponsorship notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect and notify Victoria of this.


I guess you're right. With the new rule, states have a limited number of invites to send out for a particular month. It could take a couple more months before I get invited. Not that I'm complaining though. At least I know I'm gonna get the invite, I just don't know when.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just thought I'd post a copy of an email I got from the WA State in response to my email re processing of applications.
> 
> ...



Just another 20 till mid of Aug .. aah... thats too less :confused2:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Just another 20 till mid of Aug .. aah... thats too less :confused2:


Hi, I am too baffled with all of this like everyone else. So that means WA has in total 25+20=45 SS nominations to be made till mid August. My question is if they are processing applications on basis of first come first serve, how come they are processing application beyond Number> 45. Looks like they are processing on basis of some requirement. I dont know what but the pattern seems like so. Hope I am wrong. Frankly speaking, this limit and all in SS is slowly but effectively killing my hope of getting a nomination. God knows what will happen.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> I guess you're right. With the new rule, states have a limited number of invites to send out for a particular month. It could take a couple more months before I get invited. Not that I'm complaining though. At least I know I'm gonna get the invite, I just don't know when.


You should get an invite on August 11th.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

When will they publish the reports ??


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

hi prgopala,
from ur signature, i can see u have applied for 2 states for ss. but in EOI, we can select only 1 state..so how does it work? i have applied for vic ss but since its slow, m thinking for nsw


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

destinyrules13 said:


> hi prgopala,
> from ur signature, i can see u have applied for 2 states for ss. but in EOI, we can select only 1 state..so how does it work? i have applied for vic ss but since its slow, m thinking for nsw


I had select 'any' for state in the EOI and applied to both the states using the same EOI.
Whats you ANZSCO code? NSW only has few ICT occupations that it sponsors. Please check their site. But yeah, they are faster than VIC. I saw a guy who got SS in 7 days flat and an invite from skillselect as well.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi, I am too baffled with all of this like everyone else. So that means WA has in total 25+20=45 SS nominations to be made till mid August. My question is if they are processing applications on basis of first come first serve, how come they are processing application beyond Number> 45. Looks like they are processing on basis of some requirement. I dont know what but the pattern seems like so. Hope I am wrong. Frankly speaking, this limit and all in SS is slowly but effectively killing my hope of getting a nomination. God knows what will happen.


Dont loose hope.. U ll get it soon...


----------



## zzZZ (Aug 2, 2012)

I found an electrical engineer got the EOI with 75 points. that's mission impossible for me :/ i can get only 60 if my ss application is successful.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ANZSCO Code:262111 
Application Date:25th July 2012
Acknowledgement Date: 27th July 2012
Additional info requested & date of request: No request made yet
Result: EXPECTED within 3 months
Result Date:
Commentsast few years, there were lot of rejection in VIC SS. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

JBY said:


> I've Applied for Victoria SS on Feb 1st 2012 + Uploaded all required documents Online
> Acknowledgment letter Received from Victoria Government: 6th Feb 2012
> 
> Haven't heard anything from them since :juggle:


Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.

I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.
> 
> I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.
> 
> I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


Congratulations on passing your ACS assessment. I bet you can do the rest of the procedure from here. Next thing you do is get a 7 on each category of the IELTS exam, register an account on the Liveinvictoria website, then upload the following:


Your updated CV
Victorian Sponsorship Declaration
ACS assessment
IELTS Result
Trade certificates (if any)
Offer of employment (if any)

Wait for 12 weeks for the result.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Congratulation...Hope you will get it very soon...


Thanks, I've sent the evidence this morning. Hopefully they'll reply soon.
I'll update again when I got the reply


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Congratulation...Hope you will get it very soon...


Hi,

What is ur application status ? I received an email from WA for more info needed.


Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Friends,

Need help with providing the below mentioned add info to WA guyz.. got an email today for further info required :ranger:


*Please provide further research specific to the Perth metropolitan area of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for ICT Business Analysts in the Perth area.* 

Appreciate if any of u can help me with this, plssssss

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need help with providing the below mentioned add info to WA guyz.. got an email today for further info required :ranger:
> 
> ...



Check *135 jobs containing ICT in Perth *- choose 3 best from these that suits u

Cheers!


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

It seems WA is processing all the applications and waiting for the DIAC clearence to reveal the bunch invitations.. Anyway good luck to all.. Wish to hear more positive outputs.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is ur application status ? I received an email from WA for more info needed.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Rekha......Hope you will get approval soon. 

Sorry, I haven't received any feedback from them.......

Ruhul


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need help with providing the below mentioned add info to WA guyz.. got an email today for further info required :ranger:
> 
> ...


Rekha,

Try to pick more infos from Western australia website itself..

There are quite number of infos in "Living in western australia" tab.

Hope it helps.. Happy for the response u received.

By the way, are they seeking for any proof of funds?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need help with providing the below mentioned add info to WA guyz.. got an email today for further info required :ranger:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

I think following info help u....


I have surfed several websites to get an idea about the living and accommodation cost for Western Australia. I have also get information and clear view about living standard of Western Australia from some of my friends who live in Perth. Based on the information, I have estimated cost of living in Western Australia for my family with 1 dependent wife and one child.


Sl. No	Item	Cost (AUD)
1	Home Rent	1300
2	Groceries (food, toiletries etc)	800
3	Electricity	80
4	Gas	60
5	Public Transport	350
6	TV, Phone and Broadband package	100
7	Mobile Phones (2 pre-pay phones)	100
8	Private Health Insurance	130
9	Others	80
Total	3000

Websites help to get info:
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Livi...ralia/Pages/AustraliaAndWesternAustralia.aspx
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
This Perth Life
http://www.movetoperth.com.au
Study in Australia, Kingston International College, English courses, vocational courses, higher education
Cost of Living in Perth
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

To provide job link go to the following site and provide 3 links from those.....


SEEK - Business/Systems Analysts Jobs. Business/Systems Analysts Job Search Australia 

Cheers....

Ruhul


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I think following info help u....
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guyz :clap2:

that was real quick, appreciate it a lot !!!

No they havent asked for any proof of funds, though I have mentioned it as AUD $ 100000..

Hope and Praying that I will get the good newz .. early next wk.. ray:

Rekha


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is ur application status ? I received an email from WA for more info needed.
> 
> ...


Hi, Rekha, May I know your number of WA nomation as I submitted my application 8th July and hope can get some feedback next week.  Good luck to you. :clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kevincathy said:


> Hi, Rekha, May I know your number of WA nomation as I submitted my application 8th July and hope can get some feedback next week.  Good luck to you. :clap2:


my application # is 192 (last three digits)


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 241111
Application Date: 12/7/2012
Acknowledgement Date: no response yet
Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made yet
Result: 
Result Date: 
Comments: is it common for them to go over the 2 week time line to acknowledge the application? Has anyone experienced this delay? 
So the 12 week time to process the the application is counted from the submit date or from the time of the acknowledgement receipt?


----------



## redvodo (Jul 7, 2012)

ntvngoc said:


> Yes i applied on october last year (paperbased) and got approval on June 2011.


I am sorry to ask you , but in the requirement of NT SS was : 
evidence of employability , what is this mean ?? do I need to get job offer from there to gain SS because this will be very difficult , hope to hear answer


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Even I am thinking of applying for NT State Sponsorship but their website does nto mention anything in detail. Nor have they explained the process of applying for SS.

Has anyone tried it so far?


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> ANZSCO Code: 241111
> Application Date: 12/7/2012
> Acknowledgement Date: no response yet
> Additional info requested & date of request: No requests made yet
> ...


Hi Anjali,
It is advised you get in touch with the VIC state as you should have gotten the Acknowledgement of your application within 2 weeks. Along with the that they send a reference number for your application.

They clearly mention in the Acknowledgement that the application may take upto 12 weeks so i guess the time to process the the application is counted from the ackw. date.

You can mail them at [email protected] and ask for an update.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Even I am thinking of applying for NT State Sponsorship but their website does nto mention anything in detail. Nor have they explained the process of applying for SS.
> 
> Has anyone tried it so far?


But, do you know that there is no place for Software Engineer at SA at the moment!
According to their website notice target for SE is filled up already


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

I am having 266 number for WA SS application , still no update


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

BW, WA have closed may occupations like telecom engineer, external auditor for further accepting although these occupations are shown still available on WA sponsorship list, you can not log these occupations because while you summit applications, message is displayed that quota is full for your occupations.

Any one have idea having idea this quota full is permanently or it is full for this month.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

nishaon said:


> But, do you know that there is no place for Software Engineer at SA at the moment!
> According to their website notice target for SE is filled up already


Yes I know thats why I am looking for other options and NT is one of them.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

*NT state sponsership post July 2012*

Guys I am new to this thread. I am keen in applying for 190 visa. My occupation code is 141311 and is only on Vic and NT state sponsership.Vic as usual being proud of their state refused my ss...... Whatever I dont care as they are not right, what's the point sending a letter that though you qualify and meet minimum eligibilty BUT................. 
Now only option I have is NT and they are another great monsters with no information. I applied in June 2012 and recieved a confirmation that they will start processing from July as they have heavy work load, No news yet....... Has anybody applied for NT yet pleae share as it might be helpful coz everyone talks about ss but no one disusses anything about NT even though many of you have applied or are in process of applying for NT......... Lets start this forum as a startpoint for all info for NT 2012 state sponsership.

Vetasses applied Jan2012....... Vetasses approved April2012........ IELTS12th May2012
L7 R7 W7 S9....Vic SS applied 3rd June 2012 Vic SS refused 15th June2012..... NT SS applied 15th June........... STILL WAITING


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Franconian please join NorthernTerritory SS anyone applied............. Enough of it now.. People who want to apply for NT ss or have already applied please join............ Enough most of us have been spectators and we blame NT for being slow. Let's join hands and share experiences s we know what's happening....... See you all soon............


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

TWA said:


> I am having 266 number for WA SS application , still no update



good luck mate! we are on the same boat......


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi dear , what is your WA application number & date of app[lication?


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Dears, If any one of u have checked to apply for WA SS, WA have closed may occupations like telecom engineer, external auditor for further accepting although these occupations are shown still available on WA sponsorship list, you can not log these occupations because these occupations are removed from WA available occupations list while submitting applications.

Any one have idea why WA have closed these occupations....?? quota full is permanently or it is full for this month????


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Ron.OZ said:


> Franconian please join NorthernTerritory SS anyone applied............. Enough of it now.. People who want to apply for NT ss or have already applied please join............ Enough most of us have been spectators and we blame NT for being slow. Let's join hands and share experiences s we know what's happening....... See you all soon............


Hi Ron.Oz

I have only applied for Vic SS. NT stopped/changed website since Skillselect. I emailed them and they replied quite quickly. Apparently their website will have new information beginning of next week...

Unfortunately I just got a negative result from VETASSESS. How did you go with your skills assessment? I have just noticed you are 141311 "Hotel Manager" too. 
I have about 4 years managerial experience in Hotels and my German degree took about 7 years to complete including apprenticeship and work experience requirements. 
I am gutted and surprised that the skills assessment for a "Hotel Manager" Diploma level failed. 

No skills assessment no SS for me 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Franconian,

My VETASSESS came through fine as I showed 5 years post study full time work experience as Duty Manager. I saw that you were working in finance side........ The best bet for you would be to contact VETASSESS and double check why it got refused and what are the chances if you reapply, they might sugggest you to apply under different category which is on CSOL, Its very complicated as I went to one of the seminar's DIAC had and they were dying to take hospitality people in but look at the state lists NOTHING...........all lies and what's the point having so many hospitality occupations on CSOL when they do not appear on state occupation lists. It's just a load of crap and I am sure lot of IT guys face the same problems as well as on the state list they do not mention the whole lot o details and refuse ss giving load of crap by saying your experience was not a close match.

You need to contact VETASSESS asap as it might be that they just reconsider you under same category else you will have to apply again which is not nice as it will take another 3 - 4 months to get results back.

You have applied for VIC but that will get rejected most probably as they look for post qualification full time experience minimum 5 years whereas NT only demands 3 years and before VIC confirms they will ask for positive skill assessment anyways so the chances are it is highly unlikely that you will get ss at this stage.

Call VETASSESS and let me know the outcome, in the meantime I will keep you posted if the turtles wake up in NT and update their website or finally WA, NT and NSW bother to update their 2012-2013 list..

ALL THE VERY BEST.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Ron.OZ said:


> Hi Franconian,
> 
> My VETASSESS came through fine as I showed 5 years post study full time work experience as Duty Manager. I saw that you were working in finance side........ The best bet for you would be to contact VETASSESS and double check why it got refused and what are the chances if you reapply, they might sugggest you to apply under different category which is on CSOL, Its very complicated as I went to one of the seminar's DIAC had and they were dying to take hospitality people in but look at the state lists NOTHING...........all lies and what's the point having so many hospitality occupations on CSOL when they do not appear on state occupation lists. It's just a load of crap and I am sure lot of IT guys face the same problems as well as on the state list they do not mention the whole lot o details and refuse ss giving load of crap by saying your experience was not a close match.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron, 

Thanks for your reply. 

I am really curious why my skills assessment was rejected. During my Assistant Finance & Accounts Manager position I was doing regular Duty Manager shifts. I asked my previous employer for a reference matching the ANZSCO description. After that I was working as a Duty Manager in Australia for 8 months (Working Holiday Visa). 
I have about 10 years of work experience, but consider managerial only those two. 
Maybe it will be considered for Vic SS? I lodged my application beginning of July and received the acknowledgment email after 2 weeks. 
Well, if I cannot get the skills assessment it would be useless anyway. 

Please keep me updated about NT. 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

TWA said:


> Hi dear , what is your WA application number & date of app[lication?


I am in the high 300's.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yup sure mate, first thing call VETASSESS. You never know they might have been wrong in taking decision. R you still based in Australia?


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys have you got any info on when 2012-2013 ss list for WA will be released. Thanks.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys please subscribe to northern territory state sponsership anybody applied thread and make it a common networking for all of us NT guys. Just for the info NT will be updating their website hopefully next wk which will have more info, I applied in June 2012 and currently they are seeking applicants directly from skill select and getting the old applications out of the way. NT is really slow in processing but have seen quite a few getting in 3 month. So, we should all hope for the best.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys please subscribe to northern territory state sponsership anybody applied thread and make it a common networking for all of us NT guys. Just for the info NT will be updating their website hopefully next wk which will have more info, I applied in June 2012 and currently they are seeking applicants directly from skill select and getting the old applications out of the way. NT is really slow in processing but have seen quite a few getting in 3 month. So, we should all hope for the best.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys please subscribe to northern territory state sponsership anybody applied thread and make it a common networking for all of us NT guys. Just for the info NT will be updating their website hopefully next wk which will have more info, I applied in June 2012 and currently they are seeking applicants directly from skill select and getting the old applications out of the way. NT is really slow in processing but have seen quite a few getting in 3 month. So, we should all hope for the best.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Ron.OZ said:


> Hi guys please subscribe to northern territory state sponsership anybody applied thread and make it a common networking for all of us NT guys. Just for the info NT will be updating their website hopefully next wk which will have more info, I applied in June 2012 and currently they are seeking applicants directly from skill select and getting the old applications out of the way. NT is really slow in processing but have seen quite a few getting in 3 month. So, we should all hope for the best.


Provide me the link of the thread which you are referring....


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Ron.OZ said:


> Hi guys please subscribe to northern territory state sponsership anybody applied thread and make it a common networking for all of us NT guys. Just for the info NT will be updating their website hopefully next wk which will have more info, I applied in June 2012 and currently they are seeking applicants directly from skill select and getting the old applications out of the way. NT is really slow in processing but have seen quite a few getting in 3 month. So, we should all hope for the best.


How do u know abt this that Nt are selecting people directly from SkillSelect??


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Some of the members are claiming that NT will update their website by next week. Is there any official communication confirming this?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Back here to trouble you guys with a few questions.

Done with my IELTS today, got to see what happens. Worried if I do not manage to get a 7, the only option I might be left with is a WA ss 

Only possibility would be 55 earned points + 5 SS.

Can you guys share opinions on chances I might have with 60 points for ICT BA 261111.

Also how long is it taking on an average for the SS result to arrive, am planning to launch my EOI as soon as my IELTS results arrive


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi my agent told me that and said me to apply for EOI and select all state or NT and moreover if you go through this thread franco who is also seeking NT state sponsership updated me that he received email from NT.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> my application # is 192 (last three digits)



u got anything Rekha?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> my application # is 192 (last three digits)


Looks like i will not receive an invitation until all offshore processed.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

TWA said:


> Hi Dears, If any one of u have checked to apply for WA SS, WA have closed may occupations like telecom engineer, external auditor for further accepting although these occupations are shown still available on WA sponsorship list, you can not log these occupations because these occupations are removed from WA available occupations list while submitting applications.
> 
> Any one have idea why WA have closed these occupations....?? quota full is permanently or it is full for this month????


Same with ICT- Business Analyst.. , it is listed in WA occupation list as available and but not there in the occupation drop down list in application for WA SS.

I was just trying since my ACS results is gonna come in couple of days... by then get used WA SS application... ............


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

if they have removed it permenantly, then no chance until and unless I get 7 all in IELTS....:sad:


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

i got my ielts result all > then 7 , got ACS +Ve , applied for VIC SS , got the confirmation mail 3 days ago. 

My question is when to apply for EOI , is it done after the VIC SS +Ve or i can apply for EOI along with VIC SS .


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> i got my ielts result all > then 7 , got ACS +Ve , applied for VIC SS , got the confirmation mail 3 days ago.
> 
> My question is when to apply for EOI , is it done after the VIC SS +Ve or i can apply for EOI along with VIC SS .


Go ahead to lodge EOI, and inform Vic your EOI Ref no, then wait.....


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks a lot guyz :clap2:
> 
> that was real quick, appreciate it a lot !!!
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha, what's your EOI point score for 190. I just have 60 points so wanted to check if I stand any chance..


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

i got my ielts result all > then 7 , got ACS +Ve , applied for VIC SS , got the confirmation mail 3 days ago. 

I am eligible for SA and VIC as i am applying for 261314 Software tester , should i apply for both state nominations or the best, i have applied for VIC , should i also apply for SA ?

Is it ok to click all options in EOI for ex 190 ,175 and others.

One more thing how to update this signature thing in this forum where we write all this stuff
ACS Docs Rcvd/+ve (261314) - 30thApril/13th June | Ielts(L-8.5,R-9,W-7,S-7.5) - 13th July | EOI(190)/VIC SS - 18th July | VIC ACK - 25th July (copied from some one else profile)


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> i got my ielts result all > then 7 , got ACS +Ve , applied for VIC SS , got the confirmation mail 3 days ago.
> 
> I am eligible for SA and VIC as i am applying for 261314 Software tester , should i apply for both state nominations or the best, i have applied for VIC , should i also apply for SA ?
> 
> ...


You got your VIC SS!!! wow! congratz man.. go ahead lodge your EOI.

You can add your signature under USER CP --->SETTINGS & OPTIONS --->EDIT SIGNATURE.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Hi Rekha, what's your EOI point score for 190. I just have 60 points so wanted to check if I stand any chance..


Hi Guyz,

To keep you all posted, I have replied back to WA with all the details they have asked for on Sat.. thought they will confirm on Monday, but havnt heard anything from them :eyebrows:

Looks like wait is long..:ranger:

One of my frnds who is an electric engineer has applied to SA on 13th Jul.. got an rejection email stating "job requirement reached" ..

Rekha


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> To keep you all posted, I have replied back to WA with all the details they have asked for on Sat.. thought they will confirm on Monday, but havnt heard anything from them :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


Hope you will get positive feedback soon...I have sent several mail to WA but they didn't reply back anything...I am surprise with their behavior...earlier they response tentatively.... I think they are not still comfortable with the new system....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally I got my positive skill assessmt result... 6 years as ICT BA.
and I have submitted my EOI.
but I can not apply for WA SS now since they have removed ICT BA from SS application.
Will have to wait and see...


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

See the new update in WA site given below... does this means that they have removed these occupations for this year or just for this month?

onthly review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
7 August 2012

Skilled Migration Western Australia (SMWA) has conducted its monthly review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list.
From 1 August 2012 the following occupations are not available:

111111 Chief executive or managing director
131112 Sales and marketing manager
132211 Finance manager
132411 Policy and planning manager
134111 Child care centre manager
134212 Nursing clinical director
135111 Chief information officer
149914 Financial institution branch manager
221213 External auditor
222112 Finance broker
222311 Financial investment adviser
223112 Recruitment consultant
231211 Master fisher
232112 Landscape architect
232611 Urban and regional planner
233212 Geotechnical engineer
251211 Medical diagnostic radiographer
251212 Medical radiation therapist
251213 Nuclear medicine technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental health officer
251411 Optometrist
251513 Retail pharmacist
252111 Chiropractor
252311 Dental specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252711 Audiologist
252712 Speech pathologist
254411 Nurse practitioner
254499 Registered nurses not elsewhere classified
261111 ICT business analyst
263311 Telecommunications engineer
272112 Drug and alcohol counsellor
311111 Agricultural technician
311411 Chemistry technician
312116 Surveying or spatial science technician
312512 Mechanical engineering technician
313112 ICT customer support officer
313213 Telecommunications network planner
313214 Telecommunications technical officer or technologist
321111 Automotive electrician
321212 Diesel motor mechanic
321213 Motorcycle mechanic
321214 Small engine mechanic
322114 Metal casting trades worker
322211 Sheetmetal trades worker
322312 Pressure welder
323111 Aircraft maintenance engineer (avionics)
323112 Aircraft maintenance engineer (mechanical)
323313 Locksmith
323314 Precision instrument maker and repairer
323315 Saw maker and repairer
324211 Vehicle body builder
333111 Glazier
333311 Roof tiler
334112 Airconditioning and mechanical services plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341112 Electrician (special class)
341113 Lift mechanic
342211 Electrical linesworker
342212 Technical cable jointer
342314 Electronic instrument trades worker (general)
342413 Telecommunications linesworker
351111 Baker
351112 Pastrycook
362213 Landscape gardener
394211 Furniture finisher
394213 Wood machinist
399112 Shipwright
399213 Power generation plant operator
411111 Ambulance officer
411112 Intensive care ambulance paramedic
411213 Dental technician
411511 Aboriginal and torres strait islander health worker
411611 Massage therapist
411715 Residential care officer
512111 Office manager
612112 Property manager
712211 Driller

Off-list nominations remain unavailable.

*Please note SMWA reviews availability of occupations on a monthly basis. If an occupation becomes available this will take place on the first working day of each month from 12.00pm WST.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

deepuz said:


> See the new update in WA site given below... does this means that they have removed these occupations for this year or just for this month?
> 
> onthly review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 7 August 2012
> ...


These have been taken off for a month.. But the chances of the occupation becomes on-list depends various factors.. Hope for d best..

For those being in off-list.. Don't give up... U ll get it sure...


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> You got your VIC SS!!! wow! congratz man.. go ahead lodge your EOI.
> 
> You can add your signature under USER CP --->SETTINGS & OPTIONS --->EDIT SIGNATURE.




I have only got the ack. from VIC SS i guess it will take 3 months to get SS , if i get it.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> I have only got the ack. from VIC SS i guess it will take 3 months to get SS , if i get it.


Yep. Ages actually . VIC is the slowest, see my signature for VIC SS. Still waiting for approval


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> To keep you all posted, I have replied back to WA with all the details they have asked for on Sat.. thought they will confirm on Monday, but havnt heard anything from them :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've replied to them on friday. but still nothing til now.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hope you will get positive feedback soon...I have sent several mail to WA but they didn't reply back anything...I am surprise with their behavior...earlier they response tentatively.... I think they are not still comfortable with the new system....


Finally WA replied against my mail and inform that they will process my application in near future. They have limited number of SS from DIAC for July and 1st half of Aug so they processed selected application...


----------



## pyrrhicpk (Jun 28, 2012)

Dear all,

I am currently on a visa 574 and have just started my PhD. Can I submit an EOI for skilled class 189 & 190 while being on visa 574? Is it okay to do that? I just want to ensure that submitting an EOI for 189 & 190 and also applying for WA SS do not cause any issue with my current 574 visa or PhD. Are there any risks involved? Please advise.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> These have been taken off for a month.. But the chances of the occupation becomes on-list depends various factors.. Hope for d best..
> 
> For those being in off-list.. Don't give up... U ll get it sure...


ICT Business Analyst off the list now......mean long wait until it available....i guess we have to give up WA SS now.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Has anyone applied to NT SS in ICT BA category...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Vic SS positive!*

Got the acceptance for Victoria SS today! Too late though... I would have loved to go with this, but NSW sent their acceptance within a month, so I went ahead and accepted that. Nevertheless, I'm happy 

I'll reply back to the Victoria guys, and let them know I'm not accepting the SS result, so that it the slot becomes available for somebody else !

All the best to everyone!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Got the acceptance for Victoria SS today! Too late though... I would have loved to go with this, but NSW sent their acceptance within a month, so I went ahead and accepted that. Nevertheless, I'm happy
> 
> I'll reply back to the Victoria guys, and let them know I'm not accepting the SS result, so that it the slot becomes available for somebody else !
> 
> All the best to everyone!


That's a gentleman decision..... good to hear this from you... Congrats and all the best for the visa application for NSW....


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Congr. to you, Please tell me I have IELTS 6.5 business analsyst, my retake is on Sept 1 and I don't want to waste my time, do I go ahead with EOI and then SS application before appear for next IELTS exam for 7.0 points.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Karan! But unfortunately I haven't received the ref and acknowledgement yet and it's now about 4 weeks of submitting my application. My agent emailed them last week and no response! She has emailed them again yesterday so let's see what happens. I'm quite worried about this lack of response. Since my agent is handling should I still send in an email inquiring about the delay?
Thanks 
Anjali


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Got the acceptance for Victoria SS today! Too late though... I would have loved to go with this, but NSW sent their acceptance within a month, so I went ahead and accepted that. Nevertheless, I'm happy
> 
> I'll reply back to the Victoria guys, and let them know I'm not accepting the SS result, so that it the slot becomes available for somebody else !
> 
> All the best to everyone!


Congratz... u r really great...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

4ndy said:


> ICT Business Analyst off the list now......mean long wait until it available....i guess we have to give up WA SS now.


u r not alone, there r as many as 83 more occupation removed.

i wonder if monthly capping has anything to do with it


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope, but I have applied for 141311......... Guys anyone any further updates from NT. Website update claim seems to have been negative as it still shows old stuff.


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,

First, I am happy to announce that I received my Victoria SS approval today after exactly 12 weeks. Sorry for sounding stupid but it says I need to lodge an EOI for me and my dependents. The EOI had 2 questions about family - how many members will be included in a future visa app and whether my partner will join me. It did not ask for any other details like her name or passport details etc...should I fill another EOI application for my wife or is my application enough?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

thewall said:


> u r not alone, there r as many as 83 more occupation removed.
> 
> i wonder if monthly capping has anything to do with it


Perhaps there is. Otherwise, i wonder whether we can get our $200 application fee refund. As the occupation was available when we file in our application.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Perhaps there is. Otherwise, i wonder whether we can get our $200 application fee refund. As the occupation was available when we file in our application.


I believe that if your occupation was on-list when u apply and now becomes off-list, still they will process ur application and sponsor you. It only affects for those apply on august..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Aussie_2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First, I am happy to announce that I received my Victoria SS approval today after exactly 12 weeks. Sorry for sounding stupid but it says I need to lodge an EOI for me and my dependents. The EOI had 2 questions about family - how many members will be included in a future visa app and whether my partner will join me. It did not ask for any other details like her name or passport details etc...should I fill another EOI application for my wife or is my application enough?


That's not required dear... Just fill how many members will be travelling with you from your immediate family.... Parents are not included in this.... At the time of Visa application.. they will ask for details like passport, name and other credentials.... :ranger:

Congrats to you..... :clap2:


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Thanks Karan! But unfortunately I haven't received the ref and acknowledgement yet and it's now about 4 weeks of submitting my application. My agent emailed them last week and no response! She has emailed them again yesterday so let's see what happens. I'm quite worried about this lack of response. Since my agent is handling should I still send in an email inquiring about the delay?
> Thanks
> Anjali


No need if your agent is already handling that... Tell you agent to keep bugging em until you get a response... Just hope you get a response from them soon... Just out of curiosity... make sure to check the spam folder in the inbox...


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bad news for many of us... Someone received the agreement letter from WA to sign and return on the conditions. Looks it's a new system. It's stated on that as below:

"Please note that your occupation must be available on the western australia skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) on the date your signed agreement received or this sponsorship may not be valid"

Anyone else received an agreement from WA?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Bad news for many of us... Someone received the agreement letter from WA to sign and return on the conditions. Looks it's a new system. It's stated on that as below:
> 
> "Please note that your occupation must be available on the western australia skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) on the date your signed agreement received or this sponsorship may not be valid"
> 
> Anyone else received an agreement from WA?


I did not receive this letter. Is it from email or mail?

Looks like those whose occupations are off the list in August might not get sponsor even though we submitted in July.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> I did not receive this letter. Is it from email or mail?
> 
> Looks like those whose occupations are off the list in August might not get sponsor even though we submitted in July.



Just called SMWA, they said you don't have to worry if you submitted on July.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey can we fill two EOI one with SA and one with VIC , please let me know, and i have applied for VIC should i fill the EOI , if yes then how will VIC ppl know that i have filled EOI or we should fill EOI only after getting the VICSS.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Just called SMWA, they said you don't have to worry if you submitted on July.


Sound like they are doing something....Did they said more about this?


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Sound like they are doing something....Did they said more about this?


what do you mean more?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

bonphee said:


> what do you mean more?


like why we do not have to worry....etc...Or they only said we do not have to worry, that is it.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> like why we do not have to worry....etc...Or they only said we do not have to worry, that is it.


that list only apply to new applications. so if you've lodged an application before the announcement was made public, you don't have to worry about it


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> I did not receive this letter. Is it from email or mail?
> 
> Looks like those whose occupations are off the list in August might not get sponsor even though we submitted in July.


Mate, not sure whether mail or e-mail, i managed to read the cover letter in that thread. It's with WA official letter head.









Very hard to read:eyebrows:


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey can we fill two EOI one with SA and one with VIC , please let me know, and i have applied for VIC should i fill the EOI , if yes then how will VIC ppl know that i have filled EOI or we should fill EOI only after getting the VICSS.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Got email from WA for further informations.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Following is email i got from WA, my application number is 266 & application date is 10th July 2012., I also replied them yesterday ..... any one else got similar email ????

""Please provide further research specific to the Perth metropolitan area of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for Telecommunications Engineers in Perth.


If it is your intention to pursue migration to Western Australia you will need to supply the required document/s listed or information requested above within 14 days of this email. Failure to do this will result in your application being withdrawn and finalised accordingly.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> that list only apply to new applications. so if you've lodged an application before the announcement was made public, you don't have to worry about it


Hi Bonphee,

Have heard anything from WASM guyz ? last u updated was u also replied to their email on 4th Aug rite ?

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

TWA said:


> Following is email i got from WA, my application number is 266 & application date is 10th July 2012., I also replied them yesterday ..... any one else got similar email ????
> 
> ""Please provide further research specific to the Perth metropolitan area of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for Telecommunications Engineers in Perth.
> 
> ...


I got same email on 3rd, I replied on 5th .. waiting for them to reply back :eyebrows:


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Hmmm, that is fine, i just called to WA SS team, they told me that they have received my response email & currently my application in progress, further i do not need to worry if my occupation is not on new list.


BW, what is your application number???


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

TWA said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Hmmm, that is fine, i just called to WA SS team, they told me that they have received my response email & currently my application in progress, further i do not need to worry if my occupation is not on new list.
> 
> ...


mine is 6th Jul, application # 192


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bonphee,
> 
> Have heard anything from WASM guyz ? last u updated was u also replied to their email on 4th Aug rite ?
> 
> Rekha


Nope not yet... Hopefully by the end of the week *fingers crossed*


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hey can we fill two EOI one with SA and one with VIC , please let me know, and i have applied for VIC should i fill the EOI , if yes then how will VIC ppl know that i have filled EOI or we should fill EOI only after getting the VICSS.


Yes you can apply SA and VIC but until july 2012, now situation has changed SA is not accepting applicants who have applied for other states. It would lead for the refusal of ur application.

Have a look at it.

photo hosting

Once you receive the SS, you can provide them the EOI number.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Got the acceptance for Victoria SS today! Too late though... I would have loved to go with this, but NSW sent their acceptance within a month, so I went ahead and accepted that. Nevertheless, I'm happy
> 
> I'll reply back to the Victoria guys, and let them know I'm not accepting the SS result, so that it the slot becomes available for somebody else !
> 
> All the best to everyone!



Congrats Sherlock!! :clap2:

Hey when did you apply for VICSS??
How much time did it take for you to get their approval??

Its been two months since I applied but I havent heard from them yet. So I just wanted to know that how much time are they taking for giving their response..


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi
I had 55 points and applied for 190 thinking that i will get 5 points for sponsorship. 

I have received a response from WASM tht asking me to prove that i have studied aus for 2 yrs in australia to claim the additional 5 points. 

I have checked my EOI and made sure tht i have not updated the study details.

I am going to reply to WASM that i hve never studied in aus and my points breakup if SS Is approved for 190

Anymore suggestions from the forum what i should highlight and what not to?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Go ahead to lodge EOI, and inform Vic your EOI Ref no, then wait.....


Hey I have applied for VICSS 2 months ago...
Still waiting for their response...
But I have already filed my EOI..Do I need to send VIC my EOI reference no??
On which id do I need to send them this??

I had no idea that we need to send VIC people our EOI reference no before getting the SS approval...

Can anyone please tell me the victoria id on which I can inform the VIC people about my EOI no..


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hey I have applied for VICSS 2 months ago...
> Still waiting for their response...
> But I have already filed my EOI..Do I need to send VIC my EOI reference no??
> On which id do I need to send them this??
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

*Exclusive-South Australia-190 Subclass*

Hello All,

Just starting this new thread for exclusive South Australia 190 Subclass visa, to share the ideas, suggestions, thoughts, processing times that we came across so far.

Today's Update:-

*1) Updated SA SOL list (until yesterday it is not working)*

Refere to SA site under SSOL list link on right hand side of your screen.

*2) Software Engineer Planning level reached its max*

_"Planning levels 2012-13

Planning levels exist for all occupations. Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2012-13 program year:

2 August 2012
261313 Software Engineer
"_


262111 - DBA : ACS Positive: 29-Apr-2012 : IELTS : L:7,R:6.5,W:6.5,S:6.5:Overall 6.5 : EOI Submitted: 27-Jul-2012 : SA Application Submitted: 31-Jul-2012


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> That's not required dear... Just fill how many members will be travelling with you from your immediate family.... Parents are not included in this.... At the time of Visa application.. they will ask for details like passport, name and other credentials.... :ranger:
> 
> Congrats to you..... :clap2:


Thanks a ton  That really helps 

And thanks for your wishes too...am looking forward to see several more of them from others here.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Mate, not sure whether mail or e-mail, i managed to read the cover letter in that thread. It's with WA official letter head.
> 
> View attachment 5947
> 
> ...


just wondering, where did you get that letter from?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

bonphee said:


> just wondering, where did you get that letter from?


From another thread


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> From another thread


which thread exactly? can you please post the link ?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

bonphee said:


> which thread exactly? can you please post the link ?


WA SS any news? - Page 23


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Bonphee have u heard anything from WA ?? I am very aprehensive about the outcome.. :eyebrows:

Rekha


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Bonphee have u heard anything from WA ?? I am very aprehensive about the outcome.. :eyebrows:
> 
> Rekha


not yet.. i'm checking my mail every 5 secs now. hahaha. me too..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> not yet.. i'm checking my mail every 5 secs now. hahaha. me too..


 I might have chked my mails like more than a thousand times since ystrday... ray: let them pls reply today ... we still have an hour or so for today before their day ends :eyebrows:

Rekha


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I might have chked my mails like more than a thousand times since ystrday... ray: let them pls reply today ... we still have an hour or so for today before their day ends :eyebrows:
> 
> Rekha


2 hours to be exact.. *fingers crossed* if not today hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Good luck bonphee and Rekha!! Fingers and toes crossed for you guys!!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi
> I had 55 points and applied for 190 thinking that i will get 5 points for sponsorship.
> 
> I have received a response from WASM tht asking me to prove that i have studied aus for 2 yrs in australia to claim the additional 5 points.
> ...


Hi VVC,

I would suggest u please chk the EOI and confirm that u have not chked the field indicating australia study, while replying to them ask why they have asked for it ?

btw was is ur application ID and date applied ?

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi. I have applied to SA SS today via their website.after submitting application i didn't receive any confirmation email.also what is next step.do i have to send docs by post to them or their are some other steps which i missed also i noticed system has not uploaded docs which i pointed ad time of filling application


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Yes you can apply SA and VIC but until july 2012, now situation has changed SA is not accepting applicants who have applied for other states. It would lead for the refusal of ur application.
> 
> Have a look at it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it just the cap for South Australia that is filled or is it like the entire category is freezed for Software Engineer 261313 throughout australia ?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Volcano said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just starting this new thread for exclusive South Australia 190 Subclass visa, to share the ideas, suggestions, thoughts, processing times that we came across so far.
> 
> ...


Is it just the cap for South Australia that is filled or is it like the entire category is freezed for Software Engineer 261313 throughout australia ?


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Is it just the cap for South Australia that is filled or is it like the entire category is freezed for Software Engineer 261313 throughout australia ?


I think its the cap for South Australia, as the website represents only for SA, not found similar for VIC, NSW etc.

-Thanks


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi. I have applied to SA SS today via their website.after submitting application i didn't receive any confirmation email.also what is next step.do i have to send docs by post to them or their are some other steps which i missed also i noticed system has not uploaded docs which i pointed ad time of filling application


Hi

What is the status showing in my application in SA site, is it saved or submitted, 
If submitted, please check in your InBox/Spam the sender will be "immigrationsa.localhost", possibly can go to spam/junk folders.

If not submitted, please verify again and submit.

-Thanks


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I might have chked my mails like more than a thousand times since ystrday... ray: let them pls reply today ... we still have an hour or so for today before their day ends :eyebrows:
> 
> Rekha


All the best Rekha and bonphee..I am sure you are going to get +ve result..


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> All the best Rekha and bonphee..I am sure you are going to get +ve result..


Thanks..
I'll keep u guys updated as soon as i get the news


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Thanks..
> I'll keep u guys updated as soon as i get the news


Hi bonphee, what is your score for 190.. I have 60 points and applied for wa ss on 25th july..although i submitted my eoi on 4th july but was not aware that i need to apply for SS separately.. 
just wanted to check if higher score applicants will get preference as in 189..do you have any idea..


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

Todays Update:

For those who want to apply for SA, here is the procedure from the SA website FAQ.


How do I apply for state nomination?


From 1 July 2012 the state nomination process is as follows:
1. Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect; select “South Australia” only and the relevant visa subclass (190 or 489).
2. Immediately after lodging your EOI, you should submit an online application for state nomination through the Immigration SA website. You must enter your EOI reference number into the state nomination application form.
3. Your state nomination application is then processed by Immigration SA.
4. If your application is approved you will be nominated by Immigration SA through the SkillSelect system.
5. Approved applicants nominated by Immigration SA in SkillSelect are invited by DIAC to lodge a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application

Further, You need not to send the hardcopies to SA , but you must upload all manadatory documents without fail.

-Thanks

262111 - DBA : ACS Positive: 29-Apr-2012 : IELTS : L:7,R:6.5,W:6.5,S:6.5:Overall 6.5 : EOI Submitted: 27-Jul-2012 : SA Application Submitted: 31-Jul-2012


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

Greetings All,

This is my first post in this forum. I applied to WA SS on 7/7/2012 (application number 217 last 3 digits Electronics Engineer Total points for 190 is 60 points) and just received the below mail from WA Migration:

Please provide further research specific to the Perth metropolitan are of Western Australia regarding the cost of living and accommodation.

Can you also advise if you have access to any other funds. 

Generally we would expect clients to bring sufficient funds to enable them to maintain a lifestyle for themselves and any family members for a period of at least 3 months or until client have gain employment. As a rough guide please see the following:

. Single - $20,000-25,000

. A Couple - $30,000-$35,000

. Then it would approximately $5,000 for every dependent included.

If it is your intention to pursue migration to Western Australia you will need to supply the required document/s listed or information requested above within 14 days of this email. Failure to do this will result in your application being withdrawn and finalized accordingly.

Please advise how to reply?

Yours,


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

asimclever said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum. I applied to WA SS on 7/7/2012 (application number 217 last 3 digits Electronics Engineer Total points for 190 is 60 points) and just received the below mail from WA Migration:
> 
> ...


How much fund in $$ did you put in ur SS application when u applied ?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Hi All, SA SS*



lifeisgood said:


> Is this a reason to worry bcoz i havent seen anybody on this forum saying anything about this third line.


Hi Lifeissogood,
I have also applied for SA SS. Now my application tracking is showing following status.

Application Decision: Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.

Does it mean they are working on my application. Generally how long did you take to get this confirmation from SA gov.

Waiting on my decision eagerly.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Lifeissogood,
> I have also applied for SA SS. Now my application tracking is showing following status.
> 
> Application Decision: Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.
> ...


check this - it will help
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0 

Regards,


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hi immu999,

I really appreciate your prompt reply on this. As far as my case is concerned, it seems I should get approval since as per excel sheet many persons have got approval even though they have 55 points while I have 65 points.

Yet I have my finger crossed. I believe I should get if stars are favoring me.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi immu999,
> 
> I really appreciate your prompt reply on this. As far as my case is concerned, it seems I should get approval since as per excel sheet many persons have got approval even though they have 55 points while I have 65 points.
> 
> Yet I have my finger crossed. I believe I should get if stars are favoring me.


Hi, 

Looking at the trends, I think that they are taking applications by date order and not by points.. best of luck anyways.

What is your Occupation?

Regards,


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, my profession is ICT Security Specialist (262112).


----------



## shhonda (May 23, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Not sure whether my agent is leading my application in a right direction or not. Need senior experts advise here.
> My agent has already submitted EOI but said that she wont be able to apply WA state sponsorship unless I receive the visa invite.
> How true is this ?
> ...


 No this is completely wrong. All you need to apply for state nomination is EOI nomber. Then when you obtain the sponsorship you have to modify your EOI and be waiting for invitation.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*SA SS after July 1*

Friends,

Starting this thread again...... I don't know whether they will be able to extract the merged thread of mine or not..... :boxing: so starting it again......

Sheet remains there https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0

:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

hi
me back to the thread


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends,
> 
> Starting this thread again...... I don't know whether they will be able to extract the merged thread of mine or not..... :boxing: so starting it again......
> 
> ...


i think we should advertise this spreadsheet to other forums as well 
so that we could get more data into it


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guyz,

Rcvd below correspondence from Skill select, has anybody else receive it ??
10 Aug 2012

eLodgement Release
Electronic lodgement for points tested Skilled Migration and Business Innovation and Investment visa applications will be
released on or around 11am on August 11 (AEST).
During this launch, we expect significant demand for use of these new products. This demand may result in temporary
performance issues such as delays in page loading times and/or document attachment. Your patience during this period is
appreciated.
If you have received an invitation to apply for a visa, you will be able to begin lodging your visa application from this time
using the Apply button on your SkillSelect account homepage.
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
Skillselect
Contacting the department
If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
National Telephone Numbers
Thank you.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> hi
> me back to the thread


I know could say so.... coz they might not know we have a thread..... in which we can see the trends......  so can't be sure with this.....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> i think we should advertise this spreadsheet to other forums as well
> so that we could get more data into it


Yes we can do so..... but still some people don't want to make things public like us..... but there are 2 forums where we can do... one is EOI submitted club and Skill select july 1..... or can be on sharing ACS status...:ranger:


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

nice! thread back!
Apparently, for this week, the 3rd line status stayed for more than 7 days. ;(
Initially, I thought those whose status changed within last week would be changed by today.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
I had also got this response and i feel this message is for all who has their EOI's submitted

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Rcvd below correspondence from Skill select, has anybody else receive it ??
> 10 Aug 2012
> ...


Rekha, it is a common message for all EOI application holder.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> nice! thread back!
> Apparently, for this week, the 3rd line status stayed for more than 7 days. ;(
> Initially, I thought those whose status changed within last week would be changed by today.


I would say.... third line is still a ray of hope.... till the time that profession doesn't fall in "Special condition apply".................. :boxing: 

Till the time we can keep hope for positive result......:clap2: If we haven't done any stupidity in our application...... which is clearly mentioned in the requirements and refusal reasons.........


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Thread SA SS*

Friends...

started the thread SA SS after July 1 again..... as it was merged with some other thread.... so started it again.....:boxing:


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need help with providing the below mentioned add info to WA guyz.. got an email today for further info required :ranger:
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha
I got the same email and regarding Pilbara region 

"Please provide further research specific to the Pilbara region of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for Human Resource Advisers in the Pilbara."

If anyone out there has additional advice I would really appreciate it. Thanks

Good news is they are processing applications, my number is 151


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

*VIC SS Applied in July*

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 (VIC SS - 70 Points) in Mid July2012.
As per their notification, it will take 12 weeks....
Does it really take that much time?

Regards

-----------------------------
*IELTS : 9th June 7 Each : ACS : 15th July +VE 261112 : EOI Submitted 20th July (189 and 190) : VIC Ack 25th July *


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Rekha
> I got the same email and regarding Pilbara region
> 
> "Please provide further research specific to the Pilbara region of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for Human Resource Advisers in the Pilbara."
> ...


Wonder why they are asking the details of different cities? Do u apply for RSMS?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Rekha
> I got the same email and regarding Pilbara region
> 
> "Please provide further research specific to the Pilbara region of WA regarding the cost of living and accommodation. Please also provide at least 3 links to job vacancies for Human Resource Advisers in the Pilbara."
> ...


Can u plz update ur signature ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Friends,

Why don't we read the requirements...... we have this forum to ask from other people... if you have doubt on anything..... 

Do remember cash in hand.... includes Cash you have, Fixed deposit, ULIP, shares, insurance policies, PPF, GPF, you can count all the amount and fill in the total amount....

Do remember.... AUD 25000 in total including AUD 20000 in cash with you....and also need to add AUD 5000 per dependent...... still if we don't cater that information its not good....

other than cash... you can see the evaluation of Land, gold or any other assets you have with you......


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

karansuper said:


> No need if your agent is already handling that... Tell you agent to keep bugging em until you get a response... Just hope you get a response from them soon... Just out of curiosity... make sure to check the spam folder in the inbox...


Hey Karan

No response from Victoria SS. Agent have emailed them and I emailed them too in the address that you mentioned. Its like the whole department is hibernating! Seriously! All I need is an acknowledgement and a reference number. My agent suggest that maybe send an application again. Maybe Ill wait until Monday and reapply. 5 weeks wasted! Btw agent checked spam box too! So anyone out there got their acknowledgement and reference later than the stated 2 weeks? Im panicking here!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hey Karan
> 
> No response from Victoria SS. Agent have emailed them and I emailed them too in the address that you mentioned. Its like the whole department is hibernating! Seriously! All I need is an acknowledgement and a reference number. My agent suggest that maybe send an application again. Maybe Ill wait until Monday and reapply. 5 weeks wasted! Btw agent checked spam box too! So anyone out there got their acknowledgement and reference later than the stated 2 weeks? Im panicking here!


I suggest you to re-apply.... too much time for ack!!! Usually it takes 3 months for them to grant SS, but in your case 5 weeks for ACK!! very bad!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice to see that so of you are coming to SA...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Nice to see that so of you are coming to SA...


That really depends on the SA..... how many get their SS approved.... Hope to see good amount from here....... 

What is the trend of IT jobs in SA??????:boxing:


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

chattri said:


> Congrats Sherlock!! :clap2:
> 
> Hey when did you apply for VICSS??
> How much time did it take for you to get their approval??
> ...


I had applied on 15th May, and it took almost 11 weeks for them to reply !


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I had applied on 15th May, and it took almost 11 weeks for them to reply !


Reply with acknowledgement or reply with result?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

northwest said:


> Reply with acknowledgement or reply with result?


It should be approval... Northwest, anjali is talkin about acknowledgement from VIC SS. Usually it doesn't take more than 3 dayz to 1 week for ack....


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hey Karan
> 
> No response from Victoria SS. Agent have emailed them and I emailed them too in the address that you mentioned. Its like the whole department is hibernating! Seriously! All I need is an acknowledgement and a reference number. My agent suggest that maybe send an application again. Maybe Ill wait until Monday and reapply. 5 weeks wasted! Btw agent checked spam box too! So anyone out there got their acknowledgement and reference later than the stated 2 weeks? Im panicking here!


Anjali i am afraid you have no options left as of now than to go ahead and file another application for VIC SS.

Please note: U will get an automated response immediately after submitting the VIC SS application



> Thank you for submitting your visa sponsorship application.
> 
> We will respond to you by email within 2 weeks to confirm receipt of your application and advise of your reference number. Progress of your application will take up to 12 weeks.


I guess this is the confirmation that your application has been submitted successfully, then you have to wait a max of 2 weeks to receive your reference number. Hope u will get lucky this time around.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 (VIC SS - 70 Points) in Mid July2012.
> As per their notification, it will take 12 weeks....
> ...


Yes it usually takes this much time, if you are really lucky you can get it in 8-10 weeks, otherwise it takes exactly 12 weeks as prescribed.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

4ndy said:


> No news no update.....


Hi Andy I got an email from WA requesting further information, have you heard anything yourself?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends,
> 
> Why don't we read the requirements...... we have this forum to ask from other people... if you have doubt on anything.....
> 
> ...


thanks for highlighting.. this is very tricky, they should have explained it in detail.. i can see two people got rejected due to this reason in the spreadsheet and i am sure many will do this mistake in future. 

SA state is very rigid.. they don't ask or allow applicants to prove such things like other states do. unfair! 

Regards,


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

One guy asked me these ques via PM ..
thought about posting them in the open forum so that others can also benefit..

Which bank in SA would you recommend? NAB or Westpac ?


> I have chosen WestPac and they are fine..no problems till now..NAB is also good..


 What is a rough estimate of expenses for a single person per month ? (including accommodation ,food and all other utilities)


> it will depend on the place where you wanna stay..i guess $250/week for a decent 2 bedroom unit and $100/week on a sharing basis is the regular rent...food,utilities will add another $50/week...this is a very rough estimate...


I have read online about owners not offering rentals till the migrant has a job in hand or a migrant can’t even get a phone/internet connection without a job ..Is there any truth to this ??? 


> you will probably find it difficult to get a rental before a job bcoz they have a 100 point check list ..so basically you should be able to make up 100 points before a rental is offered to you..also private owners might give you a house of rent but its probably impossible to get it through an agent...
> you can get a pre-paid phone connection without a job..


 Is it necessary to open an NRE account in India ?


> its not necessary to open an NRE account..you can do this afterwards also and it can be easily done online..


 How many days will be needed to open TRN and activate the bank account ? (I will be opening the bank account online)


> i opened an account via WestPac online when i was back in India and it was pretty easy and took around 1 hour to complete..


 Is the SIM card in Australia the same size as the one in India ? 


> yupp..same size..get a phone if possible..you will same some money...get vodafone bco all Indians have it and vodafone to vodafone is free..


 Are recruitment consultants approachable in SA ?


> recruitment guys are the ONLY way to get a job


...


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> One guy asked me these ques via PM ..
> thought about posting them in the open forum so that others can also benefit..
> 
> Which bank in SA would you recommend? NAB or Westpac ?
> ...


Ahh, great job!
You have answered almost everything.
Thank you very much for such a wonderful post.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Andy I got an email from WA requesting further information, have you heard anything yourself?


I too have got nothing from WA so far....:confused2:


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I too have got nothing from WA so far....:confused2:


Hi, 
what is your total point?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> One guy asked me these ques via PM ..
> Is the SIM card in Australia the same size as the one in India ?
> Are recruitment consultants approachable in SA ?
> ...


Thanks buddy... that was very much informative..... Hope you will get a job soon....

One quick question.... can a person find job other than IT field easily.... 

though I'm from IT field.... But still want to confirm this..... So that can get at least some job... and then look for job in my profession.....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

masud09 said:


> Hi,
> what is your total point?


i will have 60 points if I can get the SS


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

akmirror said:


> How much fund in $$ did you put in ur SS application when u applied ?


Hi akmirror,

I don't really remember but I think I considered 30,000 AUD. Would you please help me to reply to WA.

Thanks,


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

asimclever said:


> Hi akmirror,
> 
> I don't really remember but I think I considered 30,000 AUD. Would you please help me to reply to WA.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

For WA , single applicant require: 25k 
for couple require: 30 k
and For each dependant: extra 5k 

you need to tell them that u have the sufficient funds according to above. You can break down your funds such as Cash Savings, Gold, Land, House or any other assets. 

I hope others can comment on this too. Gud luck!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> For WA , single applicant require: 25k
> for couple require: 30 k
> ...


yes that is correst, but u dont have togive breakups u can simply write as all my moveable and immovable assets value is $$ so and so.. that shud be fine.

however, pls be careful about the amount ur mentioning, if they ask u shud be able to substantiate it.. (I suggest mention amount as they require and a little more than it shud do the trick. if they ask u can take personal or hand loan and show the proof also)

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

I think WA has received enough applications to fill this app years quota alloted per state , else they would not have removed certain job codes from the list..

hope my hunch is wrng for the sake of all the future aspirants ..

whatever application they rcvd till date they are processing and having them ready for DIAC allotment of quota for August .. as everybody who applied rcvd some or the other communication (email for further information) .. hope and ray: this hunch of mine is also true and we all get the invites quickly..:ranger:


Rekha


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys, anyone out here who has applied for the post of Human Resource Adviser and received invitation, if yes please do provide complete details like your WA SS applied date, IELTS Score etc...

Thanks.


----------



## Amigoes (Aug 12, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: Mechanical Engineer - 233512
Application Date: 10th Aug 2012
Acknowledgement Date: Waiting


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how many applications has been lodged for WA SS till now ? I mean can anyone quote me the application number # ?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Can u plz update ur signature ?


What do you mean? How do I do that?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Hi guys, anyone out here who has applied for the post of Human Resource Adviser and received invitation, if yes please do provide complete details like your WA SS applied date, IELTS Score etc...
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Robhin I applied for WA SS HR Adviser on the 4th July application number 151. IELTS score L:8.5, W:8, R:8, S:9 - received an email on 6th Aug requesting further info. Been on vacation so will respond tomorrow. What's your circumstances?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Andy I got an email from WA requesting further information, have you heard anything yourself?


no news from skillselect....


----------



## Aussie_2012 (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone received an invitation after lodging an EOI application in SkillSelect? My Victoria SS was approved on Aug 7th and I had submitted an EOI application on the same day. I had also emailed my EOI reference number and confirmed the receipt of the same.

Can anyone tell me how long does it typically take to receive the invitation for the 190? It would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Ron.OZ said:


> Nope, but I have applied for 141311......... Guys anyone any further updates from NT. Website update claim seems to have been negative as it still shows old stuff.


They don't seem to be bothered. I emailed them again last week. The website was supposed to be updated by the end of last week...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*SS Decision*

Hi All,

Any approvals today???????


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

End of July when I applied it was in 650's...


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any approvals today???????


one rejection..  

is there any way to apply for review?

Regards


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> one rejection..
> 
> is there any way to apply for review?
> 
> Regards


what did u mention in financial capacity?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> what did u mention in financial capacity?


5000 AUD in Cash 
and 30,000 in assets, 
But i thought that this was hard cash.. this was not clear on their website.

i emailed them one week before that due to misunderstandings i have put the values other way round. but they didn't considered it. 

I am all up to lodge an appeal, compiling things now.. 

Regards,


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

immu999 said:


> 5000 AUD in Cash
> and 30,000 in assets,
> But i thought that this was hard cash.. this was not clear on their website.
> 
> ...


That's really very sad  
i wish u could get it approved
Best OF Luck


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi nav.mahajan,

I just checked in that spreadsheet
kmpagsisihan has got application refused b/c of same financial capacity issue


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> 5000 AUD in Cash
> and 30,000 in assets,
> But i thought that this was hard cash.. this was not clear on their website.
> 
> ...


I don't want dis-heart you.... But I think they have written there will be no revisit to the application.... Still there are chances... but they are bleak.... 

You can lodge a fresh SS application.... Sorry for this..... 

I don't understand Y don't we read these requirements clearly... they have mentioned clearly... for Offshore SS applications AUD 20000 Cash is required and in total 25000 for primary applicant...... AUD 5000 per dependent need to be added....... Y don't we read this.....


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like they are doing refusals first... 
I am still waiting for wanttomove's status to change before mine. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Looks like they are doing refusals first...
> I am still waiting for wanttomove's status to change before mine.
> *fingers crossed*


jinkyongann, Wanttomove and suse...... Any good news from you..... :boxing: Coz I also don't see status update for people in date wise order..... 

Application are assessed on random basis....:ranger:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I don't want dis-heart you.... But I think they have written there will be no revisit to the application.... Still there are chances... but they are bleak....
> 
> You can lodge a fresh SS application.... Sorry for this.....
> 
> I don't understand Y don't we read these requirements clearly... they have mentioned clearly... for Offshore SS applications AUD 20000 Cash is required and in total 25000 for primary applicant...... AUD 5000 per dependent need to be added....... Y don't we read this.....


Bro - the field said "Cash in Hand" and by Law you cant carry more than 10,000 Dollars in hand while travelling. 
In my case, i took literal meaning and entered this value.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Looks like they are doing refusals first...


Yes, exactly i'm thinking the same that Refusals are happening first...

and why r u waiting to change my status before your's

as my registration date is 23rd July which is 16th in ur case


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

No change. Have been checking every few minutes today. ;(


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Yes, exactly i'm thinking the same that Refusals are happening first...
> 
> and why r u waiting to change my status before your's
> 
> as my registration date is 23rd July which is 16th in ur case


Oh, sorry I didnt notice that. 
Cos I see urs changed on 2Aug, so I am expecting urs to change before mine.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> Bro - the field said "Cash in Hand" and by Law you cant carry more than 10,000 Dollars in hand while travelling.
> In my case, i took literal meaning and entered this value.


There are so many options to carry cash..... We have this forum to discuss all this stuff.... How many of us are filing through an agent......

We can open an account in Australia after PR...... put cash in there.... Open international account with the local bank..... that's called NRI account in India..... 

I hope now everyone will read this carefully....... while filling up the SA SS application form....


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hello All ,*

My name is Prabhath. I am looking forward to migrate to Australia through the newly enforced skillselect system. I have done my Mechanical Engineering from USA and have obtained the skills-assessment from Engineers Australia few months ago. I am awaiting my IELTS exam scheduled in September. I have already written IELTS last year sometime and got 7+ in all bands and now I am in the verge of getting 8+ in all bands to meet the points requirement. *My points are:

Age: 25
Education: 15
IELTS: 10 (hoping for 20)*

I have seen that state sponsorship will help in getting additional points. I am interested in applying to WA for state sponsorship. I have been employed for less than 6 months and my question is:
*Will that be a barrier for me to obtain WA state sponsorship?*

I have pretty much explored my options and have come to a conclusion that:
*189(60 points) & 190(65 with WA SS)* are the subclasses that would be applicable to me.
*Are there any other possible alternatives in my case?*

I would also thank expatforum and the members for providing the much needed guidance to beginners like me.

Regards,
*
Prabhath*


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hello All ,*
> 
> My name is Prabhath. I am looking forward to migrate to Australia through the newly enforced skillselect system. I have done my Mechanical Engineering from USA and have obtained the skills-assessment from Engineers Australia few months ago. I am awaiting my IELTS exam scheduled in September. I have already written IELTS last year sometime and got 7+ in all bands and now I am in the verge of getting 8+ in all bands to meet the points requirement. *My points are:
> 
> ...


Prabhath,

U r eligible for WA SS.. As per the new requirement, for 190 visa 55 points are adequate.. State will provide u with additional 5 points upon the approval of nomination..

I strongly advise you to go for 190 visa rather than 189, 189 takes longer proceeing time.

Gud luck..


----------



## kmpagsisihan (Jul 23, 2012)

I got my refusal today because of my financial incapacity. =( I am so disappointed at the same time I am so sad. =( 

It's quite hard to lie if you can't produce such amount of money that's why I just declared the money that I have. =( 

Oh well it's time to move on. It's not yet too late to apply in other countries my IELTS is still valid. =) God is so good. 

Goodluck to all of you and it's so nice to be included in this forum.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey people, the details for NT sponsership is out.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa and Skilled Regional Nominated (489) Visa


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Prabhath,
> 
> U r eligible for WA SS.. As per the new requirement, for 190 visa 55 points are adequate.. State will provide u with additional 5 points upon the approval of nomination..
> 
> ...


Thank you nataraj86 

Once I am done with my IELTS exam scheduled in september, I will go ahead and submit my EOI. I have a couple of queries in regard to this:
*What would be my chances in getting WA SS (as I am a fresh graduate with less than 6months experience)?*
*What would be the general processing time for 190?*

Regards,
*
Prabhath*


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

Guys - 
My SA SS is in Submitted state.
Today, I just viewed my application and when I clicked Exit from there..my app Last Updated date changed to today's date.
*Is there any impact on my app processing now* since the last updated date has been changed.??
(Wonder why did it changed..I opned my app in read-only status only and exited without changing anything)!!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hello All ,*
> 
> My name is Prabhath. I am looking forward to migrate to Australia through the newly enforced skillselect system. I have done my Mechanical Engineering from USA and have obtained the skills-assessment from Engineers Australia few months ago. I am awaiting my IELTS exam scheduled in September. I have already written IELTS last year sometime and got 7+ in all bands and now I am in the verge of getting 8+ in all bands to meet the points requirement. *My points are:
> 
> ...


Are you in Australia ? If not, go ahead and apply now. You qualify for WA SS. However, if you are residing in Australia or have studied in Australia there are other criteria you need to meet.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I think following info help u....
> 
> ...


Hi Ruhul, 

Have you heard anything from WA yet?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Hi Ruhul,
> 
> Have you heard anything from WA yet?


Unfortunately not.....I have queried them...they informed me that my application is being processed....but haven't contact with me...


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Are you in Australia ? If not, go ahead and apply now. You qualify for WA SS. However, if you are residing in Australia or have studied in Australia there are other criteria you need to meet.


Hello,

I am currently situated in India.
I think to apply for WA SS we need to submit the EOI first, isn't it?
Once I am done with IELTS (September end), I will lodge my EOI and apply for WA SS.

Actually, I have studied for 1 year (in 2011) at UNSW, Sydney. Will that affect my chances (or) are there any other criteria that I need to satisfy?

Thank you very much 

Prabhath


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

immu999 said:


> 5000 AUD in Cash
> and 30,000 in assets,
> But i thought that this was hard cash.. this was not clear on their website.
> 
> ...


Hi immu999,

really sorry to hear it from you. actually i'm also in the same boat..kinda shocked the way SA evaluating cases. Please advice how to appeal.


----------



## kaisarhossain (Jun 12, 2012)

kmpagsisihan said:


> I got my refusal today because of my financial incapacity. =( I am so disappointed at the same time I am so sad. =(
> 
> It's quite hard to lie if you can't produce such amount of money that's why I just declared the money that I have. =(
> 
> ...


Ohho, sorry for you kmpagsisihan.


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

On Friday 10 August 2012, my application for NT is rejected. I have applied on 4th June 2012 for SRS. Although, my occupation is Software Engineering but they have mentioned reason for rejection as employability of my occupation is not in NT

The reason they have mentioned is below

"The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements in 2011 for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. 



Due to an influx with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs.



Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking IT professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make them employable in the Northern Territory. 



Your application has not been certified and is now closed. 



The Case Officer decision’s is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application."


----------



## kmpagsisihan (Jul 23, 2012)

kaisarhossain said:


> Ohho, sorry for you kmpagsisihan.


That's okay. 

I already assume that I will also be rejected when the refusal for financial capacity rolled down. 

I'll just try to apply in other countries where IELTS is accepted. I don't want to lose hope just because I was rejected by SA. 
God is so good to lose hope. I have faith in Him.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kmpagsisihan said:


> That's okay.
> 
> I already assume that I will also be rejected when the refusal for financial capacity rolled down.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit dear..... Good to see this you still have hope...... May god always be with you...... N you cherish your dreams.....:clap2:


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

kmpagsisihan said:


> That's okay.
> 
> I already assume that I will also be rejected when the refusal for financial capacity rolled down.
> 
> ...


kmpagsisihan, I admire how positive you are. 
From my view, other countries where IELTS is accepted might be UK and Canada, which might be further out of reach.
Maybe you would want to consider applying again to other states for SS.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> kmpagsisihan, I admire how positive you are.
> From my view, other countries where IELTS is accepted might be UK and Canada, which might be further out of reach.
> Maybe you would want to consider applying again to other states for SS.


NZ is still an option..... 6.5 overall is required over there..... 

But i would suggest... if can appear for IELTS again... try to get 7 each....:boxing:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Unfortunately not.....I have queried them...they informed me that my application is being processed....but haven't contact with me...


Its been more than a wk since we replied to them, no response at all


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Its been more than a wk since we replied to them, no response at all


I believe we will not hear anything unless DIAC increases their limit to States nominations significantly. Arggg!! 

Summmer has come and past, the innocent can never last......
............................When *September* Ends......................


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

My ss approval was granted on July 27. Sent them my EOI ID on the same day, but still haven't been invited. Maybe they already reached the invitation quota for August. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my SS in June, lodged EOI on July 6, got my invitation today.


----------



## Don5 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Visa 176 With Vic SS*

Hello Everyone. I am new here and would like some advise. My Vic SS was approved in early June and Mid June was allocated a Case Officer.
I have so far send all documents that was requested and medicals have also been finalized. It has been 2 weeks now but I am yet to hear back from the Case Officer on the Visa Grant. I have send an email last week but did not get a reply from the Case Officer. I am not from a High Risk Country so am very confused on what is happening. Anyone can please share similar experience or give me some reassurance as really feeling very down at the moment.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have completed SA SS application on 11 Aug-12. Do i need to send hard copies of docs? or not needed as i read some where in forums. Pls confirm as per your experience because SS website state, application processing will start when document received? I made attachment of docs in application.

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have completed SA SS application on 11 Aug-12. Do i need to send hard copies of docs? or not needed as i read some where in forums. Pls confirm as per your experience because SS website state, application processing will start when document received? I made attachment of docs in application.
> 
> Regards,


With the new system... Documents only needed to be uploaded... no need to send the hard copies..... :ranger:


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

hi mahajan,

Thanks.

BR,


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Anjali i am afraid you have no options left as of now than to go ahead and file another application for VIC SS.
> 
> Please note: U will get an automated response immediately after submitting the VIC SS application
> 
> ...


Hi 
Finally got my acknowledgment today with reference number. And my agent reapplied on Saturday. Hope that doesn't cause a problem!


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Today I got the SA SS Approval. I was surprised because it is on the same day that my third line first came out saying "_Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application_" and then after an hour it changed to "_Approved_". Unexpected because based on the spreadsheet it will take more than a week for the decision. God is so good! Thanks guys for sharing your infos, esp to Nav. Mahajan for creating the spreasheet which is very informative.


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I lodged my EOI on 27th July 2012 and also applied for VIC SS on 3rd August 2012 after getting my IELTS scores. I have a quick questions 

- How long does it usually take for Victoria SS to respond ? ( My skillselect occupation is ICT System Analyst )

IELTS Score 

Reading : 9 
Listening : 8.5
Speaking : 7.5
Writing : 7 
Overall : 8

ACS assessment +ve


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

glaye said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got the SA SS Approval. I was surprised because it is on the same day that my third line first came out saying "_Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application_" and then after an hour it changed to "_Approved_". Unexpected because based on the spreadsheet it will take more than a week for the decision. God is so good! Thanks guys for sharing your infos, esp to Nav. Mahajan for creating the spreasheet which is very informative.


My pleasure..... Congrats to you..... :clap2: for getting it approved in one day :cheer2: :cheer2:..... you are one of the lucky ones....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 27th July 2012 and also applied for VIC SS on 3rd August 2012 after getting my IELTS scores. I have a quick questions
> 
> ...


Hi Mohit

Well I believe generally it takes 2 weeks to your reference and acknowledge after submitting the applications online and then up 12 weeks to find out if you are granted the sponsorship.
However it took them over 4 weeks to email me my acknowledgement and reference number.
I had submitted on 12 July and received the acknowledgement this morning (13th August).


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi Mohit
> 
> Well I believe generally it takes 2 weeks to your reference and acknowledge after submitting the applications online and then up 12 weeks to find out if you are granted the sponsorship.
> However it took them over 4 weeks to email me my acknowledgement and reference number.
> I had submitted on 12 July and received the acknowledgement this morning (13th August).


Hi Anjalisham thank you for the input. I have already received an reference number for my Victoria SS application on 6th August 2012. So I guess I would have to wait for 12 weeks to see if sponsorship is granted or not


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

glaye said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got the SA SS Approval. I was surprised because it is on the same day that my third line first came out saying "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application" and then after an hour it changed to "Approved". Unexpected because based on the spreadsheet it will take more than a week for the decision. God is so good! Thanks guys for sharing your infos, esp to Nav. Mahajan for creating the spreasheet which is very informative.


Congratulation dear


----------



## willingtomigrate (Aug 13, 2012)

*Getting Victoria State sponsorship*

Hi, 

I am software Engineer and have assessed my application from ACS. I have cleared IELTS with 7 bands each. 


How to apply for Victoria state sponsorship?

Please guide.

Thanks,
WillingToMigrate


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you not read through the website? All the instructions are there. Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

4ndy said:


> no news from skillselect....


Have you heard from WA


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

glaye said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got the SA SS Approval.


Congratulations and best wishes for the way ahead!

Hello Everybody!

I am new on this thread. Just got my EA assessment +ve. Joining the SA SS club shortly. Shall update my details on the spreadsheet. Special thanks to nav. mahajan for creating it.

Cheers!


----------



## blitzk (Jul 23, 2012)

kmpagsisihan said:


> That's okay.
> 
> I already assume that I will also be rejected when the refusal for financial capacity rolled down.
> 
> ...


you can also try for other state bro.


----------



## blitzk (Jul 23, 2012)

glaye said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got the SA SS Approval. I was surprised because it is on the same day that my third line first came out saying "_Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application_" and then after an hour it changed to "_Approved_". Unexpected because based on the spreadsheet it will take more than a week for the decision. God is so good! Thanks guys for sharing your infos, esp to Nav. Mahajan for creating the spreasheet which is very informative.


congratulations  my guess is you are also from pinoyau forum? congrats again!


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys

I called WA State Migration today to ask whether they have strted processing applications for the second half of August and if DIAC has still limited the number of nominations for this half. The lady advised me that as of yesterday, processing began normally and they are processing freely. There are no limits on the number of nominations. She said she is not sure how long processing will take though. Has anyone else heard anything similar or different?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Have you heard from WA


not at all


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I called WA State Migration today to ask whether they have strted processing applications for the second half of August and if DIAC has still limited the number of nominations for this half. The lady advised me that as of yesterday, processing began normally and they are processing freely. There are no limits on the number of nominations. She said she is not sure how long processing will take though. Has anyone else heard anything similar or different?


Wow. this is fantastic news. I haven't heard anything like this though. I'll call and confirm this information later today, and will post more info


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Wow. this is fantastic news. I haven't heard anything like this though. I'll call and confirm this information later today, and will post more info


Thanks, it would be really great if you could keep us posted after talking to them


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Wow. this is fantastic news. I haven't heard anything like this though. I'll call and confirm this information later today, and will post more info


hope it is the case.........plzzzzzray2:


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

CXB said:


> Thanks, it would be really great if you could keep us posted after talking to them


Will do.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*SS Decisions*

Hi All,

Any SS decisions today??????????? :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Will do.


Just called them, and they told me that everything's back to normal now. Hopefully we'll all get the response soon.. wish everyone all the best


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Just called them, and they told me that everything's back to normal now. Hopefully we'll all get the response soon.. wish everyone all the best


ray: that it is very soon... my nerves are already stretched


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Just called them, and they told me that everything's back to normal now. Hopefully we'll all get the response soon.. wish everyone all the best


Thanks for the update Bonphee


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Lets pray


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi
> Finally got my acknowledgment today with reference number. And my agent reapplied on Saturday. Hope that doesn't cause a problem!


Wow, now u have 2 applications going for u , I guess u would need to take the other one down. Mail the VIC people regarding the issue and take down the other application to avoid any confusion.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to apply for state nomination for Victoria. Do we need to submit the EOI and then apply for state nomination or is it like the state nomination has to be completed before submitting EOI ??

Please share your thoughts over this if anyone is aware of it....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried calling them on +61 8 92246593, but no response.. what is the # u guyz r calling on ??

I have replied back on 5th, however not sure if they rcvd it or not.. so shud i reply back once again ??  bcuz my 14 days will be up on 16th. ..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

So there is no movement today.... :confused2: Not even a single status change today.... for the people on this forum.......  

I think there are quite a lot application other than people present on forum  :boxing: ... n we don't have any update about those....... :ranger:


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

3rd week into the 3rd line.. Nothing changed.
Scare there might be a mass-rejection or mass-accept. 
LOL


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently situated in India.
> I think to apply for WA SS we need to submit the EOI first, isn't it?
> ...


Yes, you have to file an EOI first and then apply for WA SS. You can't claim points for Australian study unless the course was for 2 years. So, I believe you are okay.


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I need to apply for state nomination for Victoria. Do we need to submit the EOI and then apply for state nomination or is it like the state nomination has to be completed before submitting EOI ??
> 
> Please share your thoughts over this if anyone is aware of it....


Hi,

You must lodge EOI before you proceed for any state nomination. 

1) Lodge EOI
2) Go to respective state government website and lodge State sponsorship application
3) While filling up, you will (must) need to mention you EOI number, IELTS TRF number and Postive Skill Assessment results.
4) Further, you will have to upload those documents as , if provision is there as like SA.

Hope this clears.

-Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> 3rd week into the 3rd line.. Nothing changed.
> Scare there might be a mass-rejection or mass-accept.
> LOL


I don't know what could be the outcome..... But one fine day... there is a lot of action..... and other day go very quite..... not even a single status change..... :boxing: Its fighting situation....:boxing:


----------



## momomouse (Aug 14, 2012)

*Hi everyone, 

232212 Surveyor High Availability *See IELTS explanation section above

what does it mean? How much should I need to achieve in IELTS test?
Pls help, I want to get SA sponsorship
*


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

mohithotchandani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 27th July 2012 and also applied for VIC SS on 3rd August 2012 after getting my IELTS scores. I have a quick questions
> 
> ...


Hi...
I got the Victoria SS today...had applied on 24th May..
Now am waiting for the invitation from DIAC...

I have a quick question..
I had applied for EOI on 6th July before I got my result from Victoria..In that application I had filled for both 189 and 190..
Now since I have got the SS..Do I need to change or update my application or can I send the reference no of that application itself to Victoria??
My earlier reference no was around 87K..

Is there any chance of me getting an invite from DIAC??


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

momomouse said:


> *Hi everyone,
> 
> 232212 Surveyor High Availability *See IELTS explanation section above
> 
> ...


It means u need 6 in each module of IELTS.


----------



## momomouse (Aug 14, 2012)

karansuper said:


> It means u need 6 in each module of IELTS.


Just need 6 in each module? thats abit too low, previously 2010/2011 it needs 6.5 in each. So i was bit confused.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi...
> I got the Victoria SS today...had applied on 24th May..
> Now am waiting for the invitation from DIAC...
> 
> ...


Congrats on your VIC SS, You don't need to update anything on your EOI. You just need to send your EOI ID with your acceptance of SS to VIC so that they can send you the invitation.

Once you receive the invitation from VIC your EOI will be blocked for 60 days so you can apply for visa 190 and automatically you will loose the eligibility for 189 for those 60 days.

Do you mind telling which occupation you applied for? Also, kindly update here when you receive the invitation from VIC.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi...
> I got the Victoria SS today...had applied on 24th May..
> Now am waiting for the invitation from DIAC...
> 
> ...


Here's my opinion. If you are sure that 190 is the VISA for you then please edit you EOI and remove 189 from it. This will ensure that you are not picked up for 189 invites.
After that send you EOI number to VIC so that they can send invitation through skillselect.
The reason i am saying to remove 189 from the EOI is that if you get invite for 189 before the 190 then you will have to sit through the 60 days period till VIC can again invite you for 190. So the best bet is to remove the 189 from the EOI.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

momomouse said:


> Just need 6 in each module? thats abit too low, previously 2010/2011 it needs 6.5 in each. So i was bit confused.


This is the quote from their website:



> If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band for nomination.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Congrats on your VIC SS, You don't need to update anything on your EOI. You just need to send your EOI ID with your acceptance of SS to VIC so that they can send you the invitation.
> 
> Once you receive the invitation from VIC your EOI will be blocked for 60 days so you can apply for visa 190 and automatically you will loose the eligibility for 189 for those 60 days.
> 
> Do you mind telling which occupation you applied for? Also, kindly update here when you receive the invitation from VIC.


Thx Karan and prgopala...

I had already sent them my EOI reference no a few days back..but they have mentioned nothing about that in their email...

Do I send them the EOI reference no again?? 
Regarding acceptance what do I mention...that I accept your VIC SS ??

I had applied for ICT BA..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx Karan and prgopala...
> 
> I had already sent them my EOI reference no a few days back..but they have mentioned nothing about that in their email...
> 
> ...


I don't know how you accept the invitation. May be the email has more information regarding the same. Just make sure to send you EOI number again. Also you can remove 189 visa from your EOI and any point. Just make sure you submit the EOI after removing the 189 so that it is available for VIC or DIAC to pick it up again.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Volcano said:


> Hi,
> 
> You must lodge EOI before you proceed for any state nomination.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot volcano for clarifying this....i'm currently waiting for the ACS result. Do you have any idea whether we can apply for 2 state sponsorship at the same time ? If YES then how is that depicted by the authorities ? :confused2:


----------



## achinj (May 7, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx Karan and prgopala...
> 
> I had already sent them my EOI reference no a few days back..but they have mentioned nothing about that in their email...
> 
> ...


After applying for visa application (in DIAC website) you have to send your TRN to VIC SS dept. They will send Form 1100 to DIAC confirming your SS. 

That means you have accepted and SS has given all details to DIAC / IMMI dept


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Franconian,

I am sorry there was an error and was not able to reply directly to your message hence posting it on this forum.

Congrats hope you get through this time,

I submitted reference letters with my position/duty manager as my agent specified that duty manager should be part of reference letter, on top of that I gave 5 years worth bank statements as well as salary slips.

NT website is updated now and they are following the current 2011 list, I got reply from NT until the 2012 list is issued.

I have shown $40,000 to be on the safer side although $35000 is minimum requirement.

Keep me posted for any updates through this forum.


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate but, atleast you got through another state so should be fine. Thanks for sharing as it gives a brief idea that NT is working faster and us lot might recieve positive or negative earlier than 30 wks timescale. All the best for your application.


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

*sa statesponsorship*

Hi i m new to this forum...
i just got one question that immigration sa process application from the date they received documents or from the date of online application submittion...
i applied for sa ss on 4th july and document received by immi sa 13th july(black friday....
just show update on immi sa website as below

Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 9 July 2012.

it means i m next in process???


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks a lot volcano for clarifying this....i'm currently waiting for the ACS result. Do you have any idea whether we can apply for 2 state sponsorship at the same time ? If YES then how is that depicted by the authorities ? :confused2:


Hi,

Np,

You can apply for multiple states, multiple sub classes, but the discretion of giving you state sponsorship will be states. Further, if you are applying for South Australia, SA will not give you statesponsorship if you selected other state also, this is to ensure that you are interested only in SA and also to meet the skill demand in their state, so they are. For other states like VIC, there is nothing like that but still you have to carefully choose. 

-Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

vschauhan said:


> Hi i m new to this forum...
> i just got one question that immigration sa process application from the date they received documents or from the date of online application submittion...
> i applied for sa ss on 4th july and document received by immi sa 13th july(black friday....
> just show update on immi sa website as below
> ...


What is your Code??????? 

It means your application is started processing.........:boxing:


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Robhin I applied for WA SS HR Adviser on the 4th July application number 151. IELTS score L:8.5, W:8, R:8, S:9 - received an email on 6th Aug requesting further info. Been on vacation so will respond tomorrow. What's your circumstances?


Hi Shoegal,

No updates so far applied on 25th July and my WA SS# is 643, so I guess will have to wait longer... by the way after being contacted by WA SS have u received any updates or invitation if so pls keep me updated with the time frame they have taken..

Thanks & Wish u Good luck....


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

orrect me if I am wrong, but for SA SS, you just have to select 190 or 489 and choose SA only. Which means you cannot even select 189 subclass while your application is still in process with them. I called them to confirm this and they said that if it is rejected, I will be informed that I can now edit my application and add 189 or any other state.


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> What is your Code???????
> 
> It means your application is started processing.........:boxing:


my occupation is production or plant engineer....
my status still shows that document received by immi sa....
no more milestone date....


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

vschauhan said:


> my occupation is production or plant engineer....
> my status still shows that document received by immi sa....
> no more milestone date....


update your data in google spreadsheethttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*SS Approved.....*

Friends....

After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Many congratulations to you :clap2:
Cheers


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Did u get email from them Or u checked it from online application tracking system?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I received my SS rejection mail today...
I had applied on 29th May for 263111 Computer and Systems Engineer 
I will have to wait for my 189 visa until i receive my invitation
I only have 65 points. God knows when i will receive my invitation


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Did u get email from them Or u checked it from online application tracking system?


no mail...... checked in tracking system.....


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Congratulations for your approval.. I think you are the first person under Analyst Programmer to get approved.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Data is deleted from google spread sheet by someone
Nav.mahajan plz look into the matter
have u any backup?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my SS rejection mail today...
> I had applied on 29th May for 263111 Computer and Systems Engineer
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Can you tell me what was the reason for rejection?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Data is deleted from google spread sheet by someone
> Nav.mahajan plz look into the matter
> have u any backup?


LOL. Sounds like Nav.mahajan is system administrator for the spreadsheet. 
Anyway, Congrats to Nav.mahajan.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Congrats! and all the best for your move ahead.
Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> LOL. Sounds like Nav.mahajan is system administrator for the spreadsheet.
> Anyway, Congrats to Nav.mahajan.


Yup somewhat like that.... I had started the thread SA SS after July 1 and the spreadsheet...... 

Thanks jinky, wantomove, ank, shariq and everyone for your wishes....... n backup....:clap2: :boxing: other than that... it was very tough time....


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

No reason mentioned my friend
Its typical that we receive many applicants and bla bla bla and there are other applicants who are much better....bla bla bla

They bloddy took 3 months to reject me
This bloody sucks....

Hey BTW i did not knew that almost all the states are sponsoring for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Planning to check and apply for other states

I intend and wanna live in Sydney but they dont sponsor it 
Planning to apply for SA sponsorship


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Congrats! All the best in you! :clap2:


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats nav.mahajan, best of luck for the process....guess you can breathe a sigh of relief as you can definitely apply for a visa now, and if ur points are all solid, no one can now keep u away from that mystic grant letter.


wanttomove said:


> Did u get email from them Or u checked it from online application tracking system?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> No reason mentioned my friend
> Its typical that we receive many applicants and bla bla bla and there are other applicants who are much better....bla bla bla
> 
> They bloddy took 3 months to reject me
> ...


Then better do it fast. SA has a long queue as well. I too am waiting for VIC SS after NSW has rejected me. Anyways fingers crossed. Good luck.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Data is deleted from google spread sheet by someone
> Nav.mahajan plz look into the matter
> have u any backup?


I have the back up of the sheet..... but I can see the details there is sheet... might be some has put some filter or sort on the sheet...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have the back up of the sheet..... but I can see the details there is sheet... might be some has put some filter or sort on the sheet...


yupz that's back


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Then better do it fast. SA has a long queue as well. I too am waiting for VIC SS after NSW has rejected me. Anyways fingers crossed. Good luck.


What is the reason NSW gave in rejection......?????? Can please put some light.....


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> What is the reason NSW gave in rejection......?????? Can please put some light.....


Copying the entire mail content



> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


congratulations bro


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Copying the entire mail content


Try Western Australia SS.. Hope they can nominate you..


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Hi Nav.Mahajan,
Congratulations and all the best for future process 

I am still at third line from last 7 Days.....



262113-system administartor| SA SS applied: July 7, 2012 |SA Dc received July 7, 2012


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats nav.mahajan, all the best for next stage.

Guys, how many days generally it takes for first status change about document receiving. I submitted application on 11th Aug but still no update on doc receiving.


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

@mnhinge I am sys admin too and in the same situation,
I do think they still have not processes sys admin yet, hopefully soon


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends....
> 
> After long wait of 1 month 12 days......  Finally I got my SS approved from SA.......:clap2: Now my next wait is to get invite in skill select......:rofl: to file visa :cheer2: :cheer2: lets see how long now this wait is :ranger: eace:eace:


Oaw, that is really a great news for you and as well as for all of us!
Congratulations mate.
Wish your next process will be faster.
Best of luck.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Today, I got approval from SA SA, As there was no third line till yesterday even till today early morning, but now it is approved.

Today is my birthday, it is my 40th birthday and due to this I received an email from SkillSelect that:

"This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."

The status of EOI is now as below:


Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)


Date of effect: 15/08/2012


The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 50 points


I have received this email before I got SA SS approval.

I assume that due to age limitation I will not be able to receive an invitation from skillselect till I again reach the level of 60 points. For that I need to pass IELTS with 7 each band.

There are some questions I need to have answers if possible.

1- What is the validity of the SA SS ?

2- Is there any possibility of rejection of the approval I already received for SA? 

3- Is there any chance of receiving an invitation from SklillSelect/DIAC in current situation?

I am really confuse with this..

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today, I got approval from SA SA, As there was no third line till yesterday even till today early morning, but now it is approved.
> 
> ...


Congrats for your approved SS and for 40th b'day....... You can try to claim 7 band each in IELTS........ or you can call SA authorities.... and discuss your situation.... and can ask them to nominate for 489 visa...... this way can extra 5 points ......


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Most pleased to be here 
Just to share..

I also got my SA SS Approval today.


261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Milestone Dates:

Applied EOI: 04 Jul 2012
Online Application Completed & Submitted: 04 Jul 2012
Complete Documents Received: 09 Jul 2012
Approval: 15 Aug 2012

Hoping to get the invitation from EOI soon XD


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Most pleased to be here
> Just to share..
> ...


Congrats...... I knew there are so many people out of this form.... who have applied for SA SS......


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

ichtar said:


> @mnhinge I am sys admin too and in the same situation,
> I do think they still have not processes sys admin yet, hopefully soon


Hmmm true. Hope for the best. All the best.....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hmmm true. Hope for the best. All the best.....


I hope applications are picked in date order...... n other applications will be picked soon... in date order......


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I am new to the forum and I find it very helpful. U have done a great job explaining almost everything well done guys.

I have a question in regards of the Application Number its format is as follows: NOM-0812-xxx
08 is the month, 12 is the year of-course. and the question is about the figure xxx is it accumulative for all occupations like a serial number for all applications, or does every occupation has its own serial??


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats for your approved SS and for 40th b'day....... You can try to claim 7 band each in IELTS........ or you can call SA authorities.... and discuss your situation.... and can ask them to nominate for 489 visa...... this way can extra 5 points ......


Thanks,

I will prefer to go for IELTS again and try to have 7 in each band. What is the time limit for SA SS approval? How skillSelect will treat my EOI till I update new IELTS result? :confused2:

Should I contact SkillSelect in this case.

Regards,


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

vschauhan said:


> Hi i m new to this forum...
> i just got one question that immigration sa process application from the date they received documents or from the date of online application submittion...
> i applied for sa ss on 4th july and document received by immi sa 13th july(black friday....
> just show update on immi sa website as below
> ...


Hi, 
Can you give me the link on the website where you see the message "Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 9 July 2012"? 
I can't find it in the SA website.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

ok totally irrelevant to VSS but how do you all have your application details permanently in your messages???? i have manually feed the info at the bottom.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 241111,Application Date: 12/7/2012, Acknowledgement Date: 13 Aug 2012


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I find it very helpful. U have done a great job explaining almost everything well done guys.
> 
> ...



What is ur application number? Have u applied for WA SS...the last xxx digits represents the application number and does not correspond to any specific occupation application number rather than the serial number of ur application....


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> ok totally irrelevant to VSS but how do you all have your application details permanently in your messages???? i have manually feed the info at the bottom.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 241111,Application Date: 12/7/2012, Acknowledgement Date: 13 Aug 2012


Hi Anjali...

In quick links icon there is an option called "Edit Signature"
In that you can put the info..and save it..
Then whenever you reply to any post or create a post your signature will be displayed automatically in your message..

Quick link is next to Logout button.


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

Sobman72 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I will prefer to go for IELTS again and try to have 7 in each band. What is the time limit for SA SS approval? How skillSelect will treat my EOI till I update new IELTS result? :confused2:
> 
> ...


As far as I understand invitation are valid for 60 days and EOI modification are immediate, I do think that if you update your EOI with new valid ielts scoring 7 at least in each bands before 60 days it should be OK.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> Can you give me the link on the website where you see the message "Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 9 July 2012"?
> I can't find it in the SA website.
> Thanks in advance!


If SS is filed before July 14th...... can see the status on the following link Immigration SA Applications 

Hope it is update for you......:ranger:


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

akmirror said:


> What is ur application number? Have u applied for WA SS...the last xxx digits represents the application number and does not correspond to any specific occupation application number rather than the serial number of ur application....


I applied to WASS last monday......my application number is 0812-981 

I am a mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, recently NT have released criteria for state sponsorship. There they told that “please estimate what financial fund & assets you will bring with you? Include evidence of all funds & assets.”

My query is how can I make evidence for property or gold for them ? Amy suggestion please….


----------



## willingtomigrate (Aug 13, 2012)

I do but there is change in rules since 1st July so
how it will impact me?
How much detailed CV should be ?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

*Applying for sponsorship*

Hi , I am a newbie here !! Can we apply for sponsorship from various states in parallel?

Which is the state with most opportunities for Software Engineer?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> No reason mentioned my friend
> Its typical that we receive many applicants and bla bla bla and there are other applicants who are much better....bla bla bla
> 
> They bloddy took 3 months to reject me
> ...


 so sad... Please quickly apply for some other state, you will definitely get it. I had appliied for Vic SS and after 8-9 weeks I sent for NSW. I got both  and have a grant for SS one.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> I applied to WASS last monday......my application number is 0812-981
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer 233512


Hi,

981 is your queue number which has started on 1 Jul 12.

Gud luck to u


----------



## momomouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I've submitted EOI on 13/8/12 with subclass 189 and 190.
Do I need to apply SA sponsorship?

_'To be able to lodge a valid application for this visa you need to first submit an Expression of Interest through SkillSelect. You can do this in or outside Australia.

If you are nominated by a state or territory and meet the basic requirements for this visa, you will then receive an invitation to apply_.' this is what i seen from skillselect website.

I am not sure the whole process. what should I do? can anyone tell me?
THanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

momomouse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've submitted EOI on 13/8/12 with subclass 189 and 190.
> Do I need to apply SA sponsorship?
> ...


All information you require are given here https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 . Please take your time and read it carefully. 
To answer your questions- 
Is it required to apply for SkillSelect for SA SS - Yes, it is.
Is it require to apply separately for SA SS - Yes, subsequent to applying for SkillSelect go to SA site and apply.
If you are nominated by State or territory- Yes, you will get an invitation.

Also remember, it has been mentioned that SA SS will be refused if one applies for any visa other than 190 in SkillSelect.. 
It is also mentioned to choose only SA and no other state.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

SwatiK said:


> Hi , I am a newbie here !! Can we apply for sponsorship from various states in parallel?
> 
> Which is the state with most opportunities for Software Engineer?


Sponsorship rules are state specific. So one needs to check up on the respective states site. As far as I know only SA does not permit applicants to apply concurrently to any other state. for others there is no such restriction. 

NSW and Vic and WA to a lesser extent are great destinations for IT professionals.

Cheers!


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 981 is your queue number which has started on 1 Jul 12.
> 
> Gud luck to u


Thx....and best of luck to u


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello All!
I have one quick question...I have applied my SS application on July 6th and docs received on July 13th. Today I have received an 'courtesy email' from SA immi but I still don't understand if this is for certain people and bulk email for all SA applicatns. When I go online n check status it says like this "
Application Decision - Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application". But email says this way....Is this something I need to worry about or its just their process....Thanks all for your input here and this thread rocks .

Dear XXXX

This is a courtesy e-mail.

Immigration SA have implemented a policy regarding State nomination through SkillSelect and information in the EOI to be, “SA only and for applicant to choose either 190 or 489 subclass (not both)”. This had been stated in the old on-line form, but was not clearly stated as a reason for refusal. 

This has now been highlighted on the new website requirements as a reason for refusal and will be applied to all new applications submitted on-line from 17 July 2012.

See link to website - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 15. Refusal reasons – 

15.1 Your application for South Australian state nomination will be refused* for any of the following reasons in relation to your Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect:

15.1.1 You have chosen multiple states in your EOI (please note: applicants must choose “SA” only in their EOI)

15.1.2 You have selected more than one visa subclass in your EOI (please note: applicants must only choose the state nominated visa subclass selected in their Immigration SA online application)

15.1.3 Your nominated occupation in your EOI does not match your nominated occupation on your Immigration SA online application.

15.1.4 Your personal details in your EOI are different to those recorded on your Immigration SA online application.

Your application was submitted in the old system before 13 July 2012 and would not have been refused due to this reason, but to assist with the assessment of your application, request if you could please edit your EOI’s in SkillSelect to reflect the same subclass that is on your State Nomination application. 



Please be advised that due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time. 

As you are aware Immigration SA have updated our website and implemented a new on-line application system. The website address is still the same - www.migration.sa.gov.au

You may check the status of your application via the quick link - Immigration SA Applications or via the News and Events page on the home page of the website – Click on “Tracking Applications”. 

Please be advised that you will not be able to view your previous application submitted prior to 13 July 2012 in the new on-line system.

Regards



Project Officer, General Skilled Migration

Immigration SA 


Department for Manufacturing, Innovation, Trade, Resources and Energy (DMITRE)


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

*Yo-ho!!*

HURRAY!!!

My ITA came in today morning!! What a pleasant surprise!!!

Got a single-line subject mail only from skill select today stating that my ITA has been sent across on skill select. Logged in it - cud see the below correspondance note under invitations tab. and the EOI Status updated as Status: INVITED on right-hand top corner!

Congratulations. Based on your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in SkillSelect, you are invited to apply for a Skilled -
Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa under section 46 of the Migration Act 1958.
Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter......................
.......................
---------------------
Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been frozen. If you choose not to lodge a visa application
for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa your EOI will be re-activated after your invitation has expired.


feel like flying!!! :flypig: 

After an 10 minutes, now I can also see apply visa button!! Cannot believe my eyes!! Can I be so close to my dream becoming a reality!! 

celebrations surely on way! :drum:


All the best to every one around waiting for ITAs after approval, am sure they are on speed jet now!

And yes- congratulations nav.mahajan and sobman72 for your approvals!!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> My ITA came in today morning!! What a pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations for your success! :clap2: Go Ahead and fulfill your dreams
Cheers


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Hello All!
> I have one quick question...I have applied my SS application on July 6th and docs received on July 13th. Today I have received an 'courtesy email' from SA immi but I still don't understand if this is for certain people and bulk email for all SA applicatns. When I go online n check status it says like this "
> 
> 
> ...


This mail state that... you have selected both 190 and 489 in your EOI...... You need to select the same visa subclass 190 or 489, which you have selected in your SA SS application..... and in the state you are interested... you need to select SA only.... 

When you do these updates to your EOI..... reply to GSM mail ID mentioned in the mail... let them know you have done the necessary update...... they can verify in your EOI.......

All the best......:boxing:


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> This mail state that... you have selected both 190 and 489 in your EOI...... You need to select the same visa subclass 190 or 489, which you have selected in your SA SS application..... and in the state you are interested... you need to select SA only....
> 
> When you do these updates to your EOI..... reply to GSM mail ID mentioned in the mail... let them know you have done the necessary update...... they can verify in your EOI.......
> 
> All the best......:boxing:


---------------------

Thanks nav.mahajan, you are correct. In SA application, I selected only 190 but in EOI I had both 190 and 489. Now I went in updated my EOI for 190 only by un-checking 489. I will send them an email with this update now. Thanks a lot for your quick reply. Good luck with your processing....Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> My ITA came in today morning!! What a pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy...... Yup SA has got some more invitations..... People are being invited through skill select...... Now its time to fly.... lane: :drum: All the best for your Visa application....

Now go to the next forum..... 189 or 190 invitees...... ready for visa application..... :clap2:


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there still a chance to those who got refused sa application due to financial capacity? 

It's stated there that there's no figure written on financial capacity portion, but according to our agent, she complete the details of that portion...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

adc14 said:


> Is there still a chance to those who got refused sa application due to financial capacity?
> 
> It's stated there that there's no figure written on financial capacity portion, but according to our agent, she complete the details of that portion...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


I don't know y we just rely on our consultants...... Every minute detail is present on their website..... and we have this forum for help of everyone....... If we still get refusal for these things.. its bad.....:confused2:


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> My ITA came in today morning!! What a pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> ...


wow congratulations!!  All The Best to you.. :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Invites*

Hi All,

Congrats to Shariq, Tryingaustralia, glyae and Sumeet for the invites....... :clap2: Now its time to fly to next level lane: :cheer2::cheer2: All the best for the visa application......:boxing:

Anyone else... with SS decisions today or invites......

You can see or can do update on the SA spreadsheet......

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

*Congratulations !*

Many many congratulations Tryingaustralia!
Hope you will get very well with your visa application.

Would you pliz tell me when you get SS?
As I got my SS from SA on 27Th July but I have not got the ITA.

Thanks.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

WA has gone very quiet it seems. Not even a single invite news so far here. Just saw that SA are providing some invites. It has gone so so so quiet.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.... 

has anybody have any idea of submitting multiple applications for South Australia State Sponsorship as in my first application i had mentioned financial capacity wrongly and now corrected that............ but both applications are showing on the system with the status "Submitted" 

what will happen to the wrong submitted application??? 


guidance Please!!!!!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi....
> 
> has anybody have any idea of submitting multiple applications for South Australia State Sponsorship as in my first application i had mentioned financial capacity wrongly and now corrected that............ but both applications are showing on the system with the status "Submitted"
> 
> ...


how would they know which is wrong and which one is right??


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hi Nav.Mahajan,
> Congratulations and all the best for future process
> 
> I am still at third line from last 7 Days.....
> ...


Same here bro...its 7 days now...still on third line....my occupation is Computer Network and system Engineer....
ray:

TKB


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

I am also confused but i think... the Latest one would be considered
Also the number of two applications are different.
And they stated on their site to use this method for any omissions / Corrections in application (Cloning Method).
also there is no way to delete the previous application.

Confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi....
> 
> has anybody have any idea of submitting multiple applications for South Australia State Sponsorship as in my first application i had mentioned financial capacity wrongly and now corrected that............ but both applications are showing on the system with the status "Submitted"
> 
> ...


I think you should contact to SA authorities to get the clarification. As one thing happened to me that i forgot to mention all my job experiences and just mentioned my recent one
There was no option to change the submitted application in the old system. Then i emailed them that my job experiences are mentioned in my EOI and ACS assessment leteer but i forgot to include in my SA SS application.
I asked clearly from them
Kindly suggest me what should i do now?
Either i should make a new application and get new reference number and send documents for that cover sheet?
OR
I should include the all the experience letters in the hard copy of my application and the online application and reference number would remain the same.

I need your clear advice in order to avoid any negative outcomes regarding my case.

Their reply was:
_"In response to your e-mail, the on-line application system is currently closed as Immigration SA is implementing a new on-line application form. Immigration SA cannot make changes to your on-line form. 

Your e-mail has been noted in your file and as your work experience will be evidenced in your skills assessment, your error in the on-line application will not affect the assessment of your application."_
So i think u should do the same


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanx!!!.......... Please send me the email you sent mail on. if you have.....

also your hotmail or gmail ID if you dont mind.......... or any contact details in pakistan............ so we may discuss in detail............


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> I am also confused but i think... the Latest one would be considered
> Also the number of two applications are different.
> And they stated on their site to use this method for any omissions / Corrections in application (Cloning Method).
> also there is no way to delete the previous application.
> ...


I'm afraid you must contact them regarding the matter. You can contact by phone or email. they are really helpful.
I asked them to have another SA SS application for 489 visa subclass. They clearly told me that i can't have 2 applications simultaneously. They said that they would change my application from 190 to 489 themselves but i should not have 2 at the same time. So, you must ask.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> WA has gone very quiet it seems. Not even a single invite news so far here. Just saw that SA are providing some invites. It has gone so so so quiet.


I know!! Considering processing has gone back to normal, I wander what's happening! :confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I'm afraid you must contact them regarding the matter. You can contact by phone or email. they are really helpful.
> I asked them to have another SA SS application for 489 visa subclass. They clearly told me that i can't have 2 applications simultaneously. They said that they would change my application from 190 to 489 themselves but i should not have 2 at the same time. So, you must ask.


I told you wanttomove..... that can be done...... application visa subclass can be changed..... from 190 to 489 is easy in SA..... 

coz they want more people to come in 489 category than 190....... in this visa subclass a person will be more committed to the state....


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I told you wanttomove..... that can be done...... application visa subclass can be changed..... from 190 to 489 is easy in SA.....
> 
> coz they want more people to come in 489 category than 190....... in this visa subclass a person will be more committed to the state....


yupz, i just wanted to switch to 489 for priority processing but when they declared there i s no priority processing then i just ignored this option


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> yupz, i just wanted to switch to 489 for priority processing but when they declared there i s no priority processing then i just ignored this option


There is priority processing........ may be they won't admit it.... 

They only scare I have for you is people outside this forum..... and have applied for SA SS..... We even don't know..... people who are mute spectators..... and haven't updated their details in the spreadsheet..... 

Your occupation is in Low availability..... :ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

CXB said:


> I know!! Considering processing has gone back to normal, I wander what's happening! :confused2:


after my repeated emails for confirmation of requested information receipt, I rcvd an email today stating that they have rcvd requested info and as the application have been rcvd in huge numbers, they cannot confirm any specific timeliness.. and also said expect the results soon....  no timeliness yet..

Rekha


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys I get it... I guess those who applied in July for SS NOM-712-XXX (7 stands for the month July and 12 for the year) coz Bada_ping applied last Monday and his SS was NOM-812-981 (8 stands for August and 12 for the year, 981 is his application number) So hopefully they will process the application in the serial 712 first I guess...Lets keep our fingers crossed and wait.. 

At least, we can be hopefully coz we are below the first 1000 numbers right???


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

erm.. my entry is gone again?!
Hope those doc received on 13th can be all approved.. before reaching mine at 16th


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> erm.. my entry is gone again?!
> Hope those doc received on 13th can be all approved.. before reaching mine at 16th


I don't know what people do... I had put a note too... don't delete or update if that entry is not their's....... Still we can see the result there......:ranger:


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just rang wa office and asked them about my application and the guy told me the same thing he was telling others last week,my application is under process and will hear something soon but can't give an exact date they will just inform my agent...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> erm.. my entry is gone again?!
> Hope those doc received on 13th can be all approved.. before reaching mine at 16th


Your data is not in that google spread sheet 
Please enter taht
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> erm.. my entry is gone again?!
> Hope those doc received on 13th can be all approved.. before reaching mine at 16th


have patience. your turn is not too far SA is procesiing applications from 9th July.
IN that spreadsheet, the 13th july approved application are for code 261313
that code had an exceptional processing. that's why closed early

Now it seems it's processing date wise strictly...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Invitations*

All in all 5 invites came for the people on the forum..... :clap2: That is a good amount..... Need to check with SA people how many more invites they got for this month...... :boxing: 

All the best everyone......:ranger:


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got my SA SS!

Online Application 
10 Jul 2012

Complete Set of Documents Received 
17 Jul 2012

Application Decision	
Approved	
16 August 2012

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulation ADC14!!!

any one who has applied on 15JULY?


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> I applied to WASS last monday......my application number is 0812-981
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer 233512




But I am a civil Engineer 233211 applied on 11/08/2012 (last Saturday ) for WA SS .my serial number is 990.I think you applied before Saturday.
:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

momin said:


> But I am a civil Engineer 233211 applied on 11/08/2012 (last Saturday ) for WA SS .my serial number is 990.I think you applied before Saturday.
> :confused2::confused2:


Sorry...It was Thursday I miscalculated the day...My bad


----------



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

*SA SS approved*

Hi All,

SA SS approved.

Online application submitted : 6th July 2012
Doc received : 9th July 2012
Application decision Approved : 16th Aug 2012

Occupation code : 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

shyam44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SA SS approved.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy...... :clap2: So they are still on 9th July applications... 

But 489 applications are approved after that date even ...... :boxing:


----------



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy...... :clap2: So they are still on 9th July applications...
> 
> But 489 applications are approved after that date even ...... :boxing:


I apply under subclass-190.

After SS approval, do we need to take any further action like updating EOI ? or it will be taken care by DIAC.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

shyam44 said:


> I apply under subclass-190.
> 
> After SS approval, do we need to take any further action like updating EOI ? or it will be taken care by DIAC.


SA will send our EOI to DIAC/Skill Selelct to send invite..... But invites are sent date wise order...... moreover ever state have a quota of invites allocated every month from DIAC. So Invites can be sent accordingly


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Wanttomove....

We can see the trends... applications for 489 visa sub class are approved prior to 190.... 

and there are applications which are not to our knowledge and not mentioned on the forum or sheet.... 

If you are desperate for SS.... I would suggest you to change it to 489..... 

Otherwise you can wait for the date wise processing for 190...... But do remember the planning levels too.....


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Wanttomove....
> 
> We can see the trends... applications for 489 visa sub class are approved prior to 190....
> 
> ...


There is no guarantee if i change my application from 190 to 489 (very critical change definitely and with the only purpose to get a priority processing) 
then it will be on the top of Queue?

In that spreadsheet i see only 1 261312 with 489 having approved status. But his registration date is 15th July and got SS approved on 16th August.

hmmm... that's not too immediate. SO not able to find any solid basis on that....


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

where to see this current processing date and what is it now?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> where to see this current processing date and what is it now?


the current processing date is still 9th July and onwards
here it is mentioned
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanx!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> the current processing date is still 9th July and onwards
> here it is mentioned
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


So finally have started to update the processing date.... from last few weeks it was July 2 mentioned over there...... Lets see what's gonna happen....... my best wishes are there......


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> after my repeated emails for confirmation of requested information receipt, I rcvd an email today stating that they have rcvd requested info and as the application have been rcvd in huge numbers, they cannot confirm any specific timeliness.. and also said expect the results soon....  no timeliness yet..
> 
> Rekha


It's been 2 weeks hasnt it Rheka?
What were they doing these 2 weeks? haha
Why does it take so long?? Anyone heard any news?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Generally, WA approves nearly about 4000 nominations every year including onshore & offshore. After July 2012, WA has received 1000+ applications sofar. At this flow, in 5 months time WA will reach the limit. Also, occupation ceiling is in place. Guess there will be less chance for the applications after December.

Anyway, all d very best. Hope we'll hear soon.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Any update & any one revived WA SS till now ?? What i guess NO one from this forum received WA SS after 13Th August. 

If WA is normally processing applications after 13th August with out DIAC limit, then why not any of guy recived invitations yet, any idea ???

My application Number : 266 , dated 10th July 2012.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Any update & any one revived WA SS till now ?? What i guess NO one from this forum received WA SS after 13Th August.
> 
> ...


Hi my application is 151 I applied on 4th July HR adviser (SOL2). I got a request on 6 Aug for further info & 3 roles from Pilbara area which I responded to on 13 Aug as I was on vacation. I emailed yesterday as I heard nothing back and they politely responded saying they received my response and that was it no further information. I had hoped to have an outcome by today at the latest but they close in a couple of hours for the wkend so that's linking unlikely. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

One thing I have observed that third line has come for all the applicants before 14th July. Now they are being processed in Date order Docs are received. 

Now they are taking decision on the applications...... Hope to see good results..... :clap2:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> One thing I have observed that third line has come for all the applicants before 14th July. Now they are being processed in Date order Docs are received.
> 
> Now they are taking decision on the applications...... Hope to see good results..... :clap2:


Yes definitely, it is very obvious by looking at spread sheet.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi my application is 151 I applied on 4th July HR adviser (SOL2). I got a request on 6 Aug for further info & 3 roles from Pilbara area which I responded to on 13 Aug as I was on vacation. I emailed yesterday as I heard nothing back and they politely responded saying they received my response and that was it no further information. I had hoped to have an outcome by today at the latest but they close in a couple of hours for the wkend so that's linking unlikely. Will keep everyone posted.


I got that enquiry on 3rd Aug and replied to them on 5th Aug, haven't heard from them yet.. its been almost two wks, so ur waiting tm is longer then us..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bonphee said:


> It's been 2 weeks hasnt it Rheka?
> What were they doing these 2 weeks? haha
> Why does it take so long?? Anyone heard any news?


Hi Bonphee,

I was hoping you would get ur invite today and nxt wk will b our turn  seems like it isnt...

me too wondering what the hell they are taking so looooooooooong for  two wks after confirmation from them stating that things are back to normal.. ray: they have assessed all our application and in one go will release them all.. week ended for them already so its nxt wk only :eyebrows:

Rekha


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I am really sorry for those applicants whose SS is denied under financial capacity..

I want to know Is I am safe? 

I've declared
Cash in hand - 24000
Other assets - 18000

Total Dependents: 2


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I am really sorry for those applicants whose SS is denied under financial capacity..
> 
> I want to know Is I am safe?
> 
> ...


pretty much fine..... 20000 cash is required and 15000 assets are required.... you can see with 2 dependents.....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bonphee,
> 
> I was hoping you would get ur invite today and nxt wk will b our turn  seems like it isnt...
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

What about people like me who are still waiting for additional info from them like you guys have been asked for.  Seems like our application are still to be considered by them


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> pretty much fine..... 20000 cash is required and 15000 assets are required.... you can see with 2 dependents.....


Thanks nav.mahajan,

And also congrats for ur SS..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> What about people like me who are still waiting for additional info from them like you guys have been asked for.  Seems like our application are still to be considered by them


hey dont wori not everybody has been asked to provide additional info everybody's # will come, atleast ppl who have applied already

Rekha


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

hi

I have got the invitation on skillselect to apply for visa in 190 category..
I had some questions..
After filing the visa through skill select what is the procedure that is followed??
Neone who has filed for the visa got any response after filing??

Does in this case also CO gets assigned..If yes then how much time does it take for the CO to get assigned??
How much time do they give for PCC and Meds after CO is assigned??
Ne one has any idea...

Next can we file visa though skillselect in steps or do we have to fill in one go after clicking the "Apply Visa" link

Kindly help..


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

chattri said:


> hi
> 
> I have got the invitation on skillselect to apply for visa in 190 category..
> I had some questions..
> ...


Congrats!

Some details might be found in these threads:
189 190 invitations holders

190 visa applicants waiting co


Till this moment there were only acknowledging responses after application's filling .

You might save application draft and return to it after. However, the system is really buggy and all applicants encountered lots of troubles. So, nobody knows how it will behave.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

wow, I didnt know that SS can be denied on this basis...
I didnt show any proof of funds whatsoever during any stage of my visa processing...
I just quoted the required amount and thats it...



nav.mahajan said:


> pretty much fine..... 20000 cash is required and 15000 assets are required.... you can see with 2 dependents.....


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

*Hi frnds..*

I applied for WA SS (visa 190) on 26th Jul 12 (0712-663). Still no response...

I am an electrical engg holding 475 visa (WA sponsorship). Will it matters when we apply for WA SS again?

I have a plan to study in NSW for 1 yr by converting my visa to student visa as I couldn’t get a good job till now. Are there any additional criteria for student visa holders?

Expecting responses from u all..


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

A quick questioon pertaining to Victoria Sponsorship. I hope someone can answer that.

I had applied for Victoria SS on 4th July 2012 and subsequently also applied for EOI. Now my query is that "Is it required to send Vic committment letter (essay) along with other documents"? My consultant didnt advise me on sending any committment letter. Only the declaration letter was sent to them. Does the committment letter give your application more weightage? 

If Committment letter is needed, what should be the content to the letter? Also, can i send them to the email address mentioned on website after so many weeks of initial applying ?. Please help.

Thanks
SeekAussie


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

SeekAussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick questioon pertaining to Victoria Sponsorship. I hope someone can answer that.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can send them a commitment letter at any point. It will add weight-age to your application.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

You can see on the sheet..... It's denied for this particular reason for many people......

Got any job?????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey dont wori not everybody has been asked to provide additional info everybody's # will come, atleast ppl who have applied already
> 
> Rekha


Agree you may have already provided sufficient information, I also have a feeling the requests for further info is a delay tactic  the waiting and anticipating


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Freinds,
i need your help regarding the following
1. Do we need to send work experiance evidence for WA state sponsorship.

2. is the work experiance counted from the day we submit our EOI or from date we apply for WA state sponsorship date or from the time we recieve our invitation through EOI?

thanks in advance


----------



## monster (Aug 18, 2012)

*SA/WA SS time*

Hey guys,

I m going for a 190 visa
I hvae got a +ve responce from ACS for my ICT BA 261111(already have the valid ielts result), now I have applied for SS a month ago for SouthernAustralia - Need to ask how long do they take in returning a positive answer.

Next thing , what will be the time frame for the SS of WA/NSW as well (ICT BA catergory)
and what could be the approxiamte tenure of staying in skill select after the SS.

hoping to hear back from you all

regards

P.S. : sorry if m asking these in wrong section


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys,

I've submitted 2 EOIs for 2 jobs and 2 state sponsorships.

Will I get penalised?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

monster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I m going for a 190 visa
> I hvae got a +ve responce from ACS for my ICT BA 261111(already have the valid ielts result), now I have applied for SS a month ago for SouthernAustralia - Need to ask how long do they take in returning a positive answer.
> ...


Hi,

Unfortunetely u can't apply for WA SS as your occupation has become an off-list recently


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

pnk said:


> Dear Freinds,
> i need your help regarding the following
> 1. Do we need to send work experiance evidence for WA state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


please help me with this


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

A week ago WA had about 1000 application since the 1st of July. Not even a single application is complete What makes them take that long......think......The way I see it, they are assessing them all to pick the best with highest EOI points. We are screwed


----------



## jefe (Aug 19, 2012)

Are the other states granting sponsorships? SkillSelect is a new system and may be encountering problems that make it impossible for WA to issue sponsorships.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully some of us will wake up in the morning with some good news


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Hopefully some of us will wake up in the morning with some good news


LOL - Great minds think alike. The 'not knowing' is taking its toll


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> LOL - Great minds think alike. The 'not knowing' is taking its toll


Haha!.... I know,I'm pretty impatient as it is,it's seriously doing my head in!i really do think a good few of us will hear something this week!.... Then it will be the same again waiting for a co to be allocated to us


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes, you can send them a commitment letter at any point. It will add weight-age to your application.


Thanks for the reply.

Is there any format for the commitment letter? Also, what should be the content of the same. Please elaborate.

Any sample commitment letter available in the forum/thread?

Regards,
SeekAussie


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

SeekAussie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there any format for the commitment letter? Also, what should be the content of the same. Please elaborate.
> 
> ...


Do a search for the same in this forum. It has been discussed many times. Whatever i have seen address the below points. Basically, using the below points, you have to show that you have invested time to find out about the state and how it would benefit you if you stayed in this particular state. 

1. Job prospects
2. Living & Transport
3. Medical Care
4. About Victoria's Geography
5. Websites you have browsed to empower your knowledge
6. Also websites pertaining to your profession.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

All this waiting is making me anxious!!! I called again today and was told they have a large number of applications to work through and cannot give a time frame but they have started processing!!! Does anyone have any other updates?!?!?!?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Do a search for the same in this forum. It has been discussed many times. Whatever i have seen address the below points. Basically, using the below points, you have to show that you have invested time to find out about the state and how it would benefit you if you stayed in this particular state.
> 
> 1. Job prospects
> 2. Living & Transport
> ...


I submitted my SS Application and EOI a month back. Can i send them commitment letter now seperately?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> I submitted my SS Application and EOI a month back. Can i send them commitment letter now seperately?


yes. Please email them quoting your Ref number.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> yes. Please email them quoting your Ref number.


Thanks for your quick answer... :clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Sa ss*

Hi All,

Curious to know if anyone's application for South Australia SS got approved after 25-July-2012. Any idea which date's application they are working on?

Application submitted: 9-7-2012, Document received: 24th July 2012,

Application Decision: Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Curious to know if anyone's application for South Australia SS got approved after 25-July-2012. Any idea which date's application they are working on?
> 
> ...


As per the immigration SA website.... the are working on the application documents received on July 9th.... see it here .....

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

I know how wait is for someone... i have waited for more than a month...... :ranger:


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> As per the immigration SA website.... the are working on the application documents received on July 9th.... see it here .....
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> I know how wait is for someone... i have waited for more than a month...... :ranger:


Thanks Mahajan,

Also, do you have any idea about following clause with respect to reason of sponsorship refusal

15.1.2 You have selected more than one visa subclass *in your EOI* (please note: applicants *must only choose *the state nominated visa subclass selected* in their Immigration SA online application*)

Here they are referring SA application or EOI itself. Because I have selected more than 1 visa type in EOI however I have applied only for Visa-190 for SA SS.

I am afraid they would reject my application in this context.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks Mahajan,
> 
> Also, do you have any idea about following clause with respect to reason of sponsorship refusal
> 
> ...


Prior to the New System on 17th July, there is no requirement that we must only select subclass 190 in EOI. But after 17th July, it is a MUST to select ONLY 190 visa in EOI. 

Although I have selected 189 and 190, I have logged in the EOI to change it to only 190 just to be on the safe side. 

If you are worried, I suggest you might want to do the same


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Prior to the New System on 17th July, there is no requirement that we must only select subclass 190 in EOI. But after 17th July, it is a MUST to select ONLY 190 visa in EOI.
> 
> Although I have selected 189 and 190, I have logged in the EOI to change it to only 190 just to be on the safe side.
> 
> If you are worried, I suggest you might want to do the same


You need to select only that visa subclass... which is mentioned in your SA SS application...... it is mandatory to get SS approved from SA..... 

If you won't do that.. you will receive a courtesy mail from SA.... that update it to one visa subclass..... as we can't select more than one in our EOI..... 

They wont refuse it on this particular thing for people filed SS before July 14th...... i had received the same mail from then..... then i had updated my EOI and my application got approved......:ranger:


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

Nobody accepted today from this forum :S

Waiting ....


----------



## Vishnupriya (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am Vishnupriya from India, am new to this forum., First I want to Thank you all of you guys, Cz I am reviewing this forum for past one month, your discussions helped me a lot to apply for the SS.Especially Rekha raman, her posts clarified most of the doubts.

Thanks a lot rekha

I too applied for WA state sponsorship on 17th august, my application number is 1061.
But after seeing the status of your applications.I am verymuch disappointed about my application process
________________________________

Accountant General, EOI-12-08-2012, WA SS Applied-17-18-2012


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to select only that visa subclass... which is mentioned in your SA SS application...... it is mandatory to get SS approved from SA.....
> 
> If you won't do that.. you will receive a courtesy mail from SA.... that update it to one visa subclass..... as we can't select more than one in our EOI.....
> 
> They wont refuse it on this particular thing for people filed SS before July 14th...... i had received the same mail from then..... then i had updated my EOI and my application got approved......:ranger:


Many thanks to Mahajan, and other folks. I appreciate all of your comments. I am feeling a great relief now. Although I have updated my EOI as per Mahajan's suggestion and hoping approval positively this week.:ranger:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear Friends, 
Ready to submit online application for SA SS. A quick check list of documents to upload/ other details -
1) IELTS TRF
2) Assessment letter
3) Passport self
4) Passport spouse
5) CV
6) Experience Letter
7) A write up on why I am choosing SA
8) Funds 30000 A$
9) EOI reference Number

Am I missing anything?

Seniors please help.

Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Dear Friends,
> Ready to submit online application for SA SS. A quick check list of documents to upload/ other details -
> 1) IELTS TRF
> 2) Assessment letter
> ...


I think passport spouse is not requirement...... and make sure in funds you show AUD 20000 cash in hand and assets AUD 5000 for you and 5000 for each dependent...... it is required....


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Guess WA SS will be late that the expected. Very surprising that not even one heard the outcome after july. On the other hand invited applicants having hard time in uploading the documments in the buggy new system. Beleive that is the reason of our delay..

Hoping for the best in the upcomng weeks..


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I think passport spouse is not requirement...... and make sure in funds you show AUD 20000 cash in hand and assets AUD 5000 for you and 5000 for each dependent...... it is required....


I think CV is also not required at this point of time. I did not attach and they did not ask for this.

Anyone lucky out there who got sponsorship approved from SA after 9th July 2012 application.:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> I think CV is also not required at this point of time. I did not attach and they did not ask for this.
> 
> Anyone lucky out there who got sponsorship approved from SA after 9th July 2012 application.:ranger:


I think CV is not required, I haven't sent the CV with my application. 

It seems to me...... people who are not present on this forum and people who access forum, but don't share there info..... Applications for them are being processed now.... :boxing:

Otherwise, there would have been some update on the applications processing.... :ranger:


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I have a feeling it might've September before we hear any news 
EOI 2Jul12 E0000047785 - (HR Adviser SOL2)
WA SS applied 4Jul12 NOM-0712-151
Points 70 
From what I can tell from the forum not one reason had received WA SS


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

i too want to put in my frustration. Arrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It seems that things have slow down a bit lately.
Do you think SA reaches cap for August and they will be no more invitation before September ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ichtar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems that things have slow down a bit lately.
> Do you think SA reaches cap for August and they will be no more invitation before September ?


Can not be sure on this...... It could not be possible SA has only 6-7 invitations allocated for this month and the month gone..... 

There are people who are invited and we don't have info about them.... there are people beyond this forum...... :boxing:


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to select only that visa subclass... which is mentioned in your SA SS application...... it is mandatory to get SS approved from SA.....
> 
> If you won't do that.. you will receive a courtesy mail from SA.... that update it to one visa subclass..... as we can't select more than one in our EOI.....
> 
> They wont refuse it on this particular thing for people filed SS before July 14th...... i had received the same mail from then..... then i had updated my EOI and my application got approved......:ranger:


Hi All,

I am also looking for SA-SS.
Now I have selected 3 visa types in skill-select i.e. 189/190 and 186.

But to get SA sponsorship I should disable options 189 and 186, and to keep only 190 visa with state as SA only?

Please reply to this, as my application might get rejected.
SA visa applied: 02nd July
Docs received: 13th July.

As the decision on my application is pending in few days.

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kapil09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also looking for SA-SS.
> Now I have selected 3 visa types in skill-select i.e. 189/190 and 186.
> ...


What is your occupation code????? have you updated sheet below https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0

You need to select visa sub-class in EOI... which is selected in the SA SS application...... :ranger:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I think CV is not required, I haven't sent the CV with my application.
> 
> It seems to me...... people who are not present on this forum and people who access forum, but don't share there info..... Applications for them are being processed now.... :boxing:
> 
> Otherwise, there would have been some update on the applications processing.... :ranger:


@ nav.mahajan, jogiyogi. Thanks a lot


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Carpenter on Queensland List*



Gary2379 said:


> Yeah I'll let you know how I get on,hopefully we will be processes soon enough!....every stage I come across it becomes a bit of a nightmare.....what's your occupation?not sure if I'm 2 or not,I'm a carpenter?!


Your occupation is on the Queensland eligible skills list. 

They do state that you have to select Queensland for sponsorship otherwise if you say any state they may never access you. Have a look at the document here http://203.210.126.185/dsdweb/v4/apps/web/secure/docs/4654.pdf
(Second last on list)


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Vishnupriya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Vishnupriya from India, am new to this forum., First I want to Thank you all of you guys, Cz I am reviewing this forum for past one month, your discussions helped me a lot to apply for the SS.Especially Rekha raman, her posts clarified most of the doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> i too want to put in my frustration. Arrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!


me tooooo Arrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  are they sleeping on our applications.. atleast they shud give us a timeframe so that we can carry on with our routine.. all this wait it really very nerve wrecking :eyebrows:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

lucky me.. they were kind enough to hear and i just got approved :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

best of luck for others.. 

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> lucky me.. they were kind enough to hear and i just got approved :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> best of luck for others..
> 
> Regards,


That's good to hear that..... so i think people can appeal to SA...... for the financial stuff..... 

Congrats to you.....:clap2:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> That's good to hear that..... so i think people can appeal to SA...... for the financial stuff.....
> 
> Congrats to you.....:clap2:


It was because of a glitch in the system.. i emailed them to do corrections right after filling the online form but they didn't considering it and refused my application.

Later, After the decision was made, i drafted the whole case and attached proof of my financial capabilities, and they considered it. 

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> It was because of a glitch in the system.. i emailed them to do corrections right after filling the online form but they didn't considering it and refused my application.
> 
> Later, After the decision was made, i drafted the whole case and attached proof of my financial capabilities, and they considered it.
> 
> Regards,


Same is my thinking..... GoodFella, Kasirhossain and kmpagsisihan i think you still have chance....... you can call them and email the proofs of funds......

I have stated many time..... a lot of things you can show as cash and assets..... 

Cash is not only you have in account, it could be government funds you have invested in, shares, some other savings, policies you have, In india we have provident fund, GPF and other funds where money is there and we can withdraw after some interval......

Assets can be assessed value of bike, car, land, ornaments (gold, silver, diamonds etc) or any other asset you have......:ranger:


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> I think CV is also not required at this point of time. I did not attach and they did not ask for this.
> 
> Anyone lucky out there who got sponsorship approved from SA after 9th July 2012 application.:ranger:


I have applied on 15 July but still haven't heard anything yet from there side.. having cross fingers :ranger:


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I have applied on 15 July but still haven't heard anything yet from there side.. having cross fingers :ranger:


Hi, sorry but 261313 planning level is reached. And it would only be refused.
It is quite clear on SA website.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Same is my thinking..... GoodFella, Kasirhossain and kmpagsisihan i think you still have chance....... you can call them and email the proofs of funds......
> 
> I have stated many time..... a lot of things you can show as cash and assets.....
> 
> ...


it can help but in my case, i requested them to change things before my case was decided(I.e. Just after submitting the online form) And this was the primary point on which my appeal was based.. 
not sure if you do it after decision has been made.. :confused2:

Regards,


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

momin said:


> Hi, recently NT have released criteria for state sponsorship. There they told that “please estimate what financial fund & assets you will bring with you? Include evidence of all funds & assets.”
> 
> My query is how can I make evidence for property or gold for them ? Amy suggestion please….


From NT website I believe you have to attach valuation of your property by authorised body. For cash in and gold you can attach rate from well known finance company. For money in bank, you need bank statement


----------



## Vishnupriya (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes Rekha, you are right. but I am more patience enough for the past three years, I got my skill assessment done in the year dec 2009(i.e valid for 5 years). due to some reasons, I am unable to apply for the visa.Now again started the process and redone my IELTS in may 2012........

I don't know, still how long I have to wait


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!

Got the GRANT guys..!! 

Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!

Got the GRANT guys..!! 

Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> 
> Got the GRANT guys..!!
> 
> Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


Congratz ... You're living my dream ...  What is your line of trade?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> 
> Got the GRANT guys..!!
> 
> Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


Hi 
Congrats did you get WA SS??? When did you apply?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Everyone wait patiently.........

In fact, i am not sure that whether i will get invite on ICT business Analyst as i am consider fresh graduated with no experiences.......Perhaps, WA SS will consider.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Everyone wait patiently.........
> 
> In fact, i am not sure that whether i will get invite on ICT business Analyst as i am consider fresh graduated with no experiences.......Perhaps, WA SS will consider.


As long as you have a job offer or a job on your nominated or closely nominated occupation, you'll get the state sponsorship.
It doesn't matter for WA whether you have experience or not I think..


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

bonphee said:


> As long as you have a job offer or a job on your nominated or closely nominated occupation, you'll get the state sponsorship.
> It doesn't matter for WA whether you have experience or not I think..


Not really sure whether they will consider my occupation is closely related, as i am currently working as desktop analyst in WA. 

My current duties and responsibilities are below.

• rolling out new sites or office
• test and deploy new system or solution
• All level 2/3 desktop/SOE support activities
• Image and repair PC’s (standard operating system & hardware)
• Troubleshoot and repair all PC software issues not resolved by level 1 service desk
• Support and troubleshoot print queues and multi-function print devices in our environment
• Support PC users across multiple remote sites
• Support and troubleshoot level 1/2 network issues (LAN & WAN).
• Configure and install basic network devices (switch/router/WAP)
• Complete site visits to deploy/install network 
• Assist with network circuit troubleshooting.
• Escalate issues to level 3 as required
• Support and troubleshoot level 1/2 issues for Cisco IP Telephony
• Support and troubleshoot level 1/2 issues for real-time operations.
• Create, evaluate, and close change request for all Australasia server and network events
• Develops plans for installations of electronic communications hardware or software
• Develop data network documentation/drawings/schematics
• Maintain offsite tape storage
• Provide hands on assistance in the Enterprise Data Center


Perhaps, above consider closely related to ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Not really sure whether they will consider my occupation is closely related, as i am currently working as desktop analyst in WA.
> 
> My current duties and responsibilities are below.
> 
> ...


Closely related will be occupations with the same first 4 digit of ANZCO Code
e.g. ICT Business Analyst Code is 261111 so your occupation code has to start with 2611 too. That's the definition that they gave me when I asked


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> 
> Got the GRANT guys..!!
> 
> Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


Congrats! If you don't mind, can you tell us your application number?

the NOM XXXX-XXX number


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Closely related will be occupations with the same first 4 digit of ANZCO Code
> e.g. ICT Business Analyst Code is 261111 so your occupation code has to start with 2611 too. That's the definition that they gave me when I asked


from ACS or DIAC?

I am very confuse whether DIAC will assess our working experience from ACS or themselves.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

RenovatoR said:


> Congratz ... You're living my dream ...  What is your line of trade?


Hey thanks..!! It is 261111 business analyst..


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

can anyone guide on things which i need to prepare on submitting the case thru Skillselect?

I was reading the checklist and it has a lot of medical related detail in it. 
Should i go thru all the procedures and Police clearance as well? OR anything which i need to take care of.. pls guide.. 

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Hi, sorry but 261313 planning level is reached. And it would only be refused.
> It is quite clear on SA website.


Jinky,

That's not pretty much clear.... i have seen one entry for 261313 Approved on August 15 or 16.... Which happened after the planning level reached... as they have certain requirement to process applications for the occupation reached planning levels..... :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> can anyone guide on things which i need to prepare on submitting the case thru Skillselect?
> 
> I was reading the checklist and it has a lot of medical related detail in it.
> Should i go thru all the procedures and Police clearance as well? OR anything which i need to take care of.. pls guide..
> ...


Some one told me it takes 4 months to get PPC in Pakistan..... So try to get that as soon as possible.... Not sure how much this information is true..... 

Rest medicals will be asked by the CO, when a Co will be assigned to the visa application.... So can wait for that & in Meds chest X-Ray, Blood test and person should not have any of the communicable diseases... :ranger:


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi mates.
For PCC in India do apply in advance. It takes almost 2-3 months if your address in passport and current resident address is different. If both the address are same you get you PCC on same day.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hi mates.
> For PCC in India do apply in advance. It takes almost 2-3 months if your address in passport and current resident address is different. If both the address are same you get you PCC on same day.


Even if that is the case..... You can go to the issuing authority office and get your PCC done from there in a day or two....... :ranger:


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Nav,
Its not possible now . As all the passport offices have started new process after taken over by TCS passport seva project. Its my personal experience. My wife got PCC on same day and for me it took two months since my passport address and resident address was different. Its better to apply in advance.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hi Nav,
> Its not possible now . As all the passport offices have started new process after taken over by TCS passport seva project. Its my personal experience. My wife got PCC on same day and for me it took two months since my passport address and resident address was different. Its better to apply in advance.


one thing I want to quote here, is no need to give every info them.... When you are filling the form for PPC... Fill the address on your passport.... You will get PCC on the same day... 

Moreover, on the PPC no address is mentioned on PCC..... It valid for whole India...


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I am wondering when DIAC is going to send more invitation for 190. It seems they stopped it.
Anyone has more information in this regard?


----------



## pyrrhicpk (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

Just a quick question. I received the outcome letter for my engineering qualifications from EA in 2010. Now, while submitting an EOI and applying for WA SS do I need to have an updated outcome letter or the already existing one (dated 2010) would be sufficient? Please advise.

Furthermore, am I required to get my 5yrs experience assessed from EA before submitting an EOI or applying for WA SS? 

Does WA SS invitation rely on any of the above two factors? (an updated outcome letter from EA, experience assessment from EA)

Thanks


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

I I am in visa 475 skilled state sponser of WA I am living in Sydney for last 5 years still in Sydney my visa 474 started from 9 July my husband secondary applicant got the job in regional area of NSW now I want to change my state to nsw regional unread of Perth 
Can u guys just informed me how I can change my state from WA to nsw regional if not possible then how long can I stay in Sydney 
Plz anyone can give ur suggestion


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

RahaOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering when DIAC is going to send more invitation for 190. It seems they stopped it.
> Anyone has more information in this regard?


Need to call ask SA people and check with them..... how many invites they got for this month....... People in the sheet are of 190 and 489 visa sub classes....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Do a search for the same in this forum. It has been discussed many times. Whatever i have seen address the below points. Basically, using the below points, you have to show that you have invested time to find out about the state and how it would benefit you if you stayed in this particular state.
> 
> 1. Job prospects
> 2. Living & Transport
> ...


Hi Prgopala

I have one doubt. Should we 1st apply for SS and then file EOI or should we File EOI first and then apply for SS.

Thank you
RK


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

sarmi said:


> I I am in visa 475 skilled state sponser of WA I am living in Sydney for last 5 years still in Sydney my visa 474 started from 9 July my husband secondary applicant got the job in regional area of NSW now I want to change my state to nsw regional unread of Perth
> Can u guys just informed me how I can change my state from WA to nsw regional if not possible then how long can I stay in Sydney
> Plz anyone can give ur suggestion


As far as I know, you cannot change states on a 475 visa and have to live in WA for 2 years and work full time for 1 year to gain permanent residency. If you dont comply with it, you will lose the pathway. Please consider that.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been monitoring both the WA and SA sponsorship groups. I am a WA applicant myself but it seems no movement in both the states. So we can only hear after September starts i guess.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

how long will it take to get N.T State sponsorship ? . I am a civil Engineer and What is IELTS requirement for Civil Engineer ? could you share the website page to me anybody ?? 

cheers , 

Harry


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Called WA today. Kind officer told me that my application has been assessed and no further document required at the stage. But cant advise anything about the outcome..

Hope we all hear once DIAC put the green light to the states. 

Those who were not contacted by WA for further info no need to worry. Ur application might be assessed without any addition requirements.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Called WA today. Kind officer told me that my application has been assessed and no further document required at the stage. But cant advise anything about the outcome..
> 
> Hope we all hear once DIAC put the green light to the states.
> 
> Those who were not contacted by WA for further info no need to worry. Ur application might be assessed without any addition requirements.


Thank you for the update, do we have any idea of when the DIAC will be giving the green light?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I think you can get 'released' from the sponsor state but not sure how, maybe seniors can advise


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Thank you for the update, do we have any idea of when the DIAC will be giving the green light?


I heard there are plenty of problems in the new system in uploading the documents while u lodge the application through skillselect. I guess until they rectify the bug, we got to wait.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

irishshoegal said:


> kshaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> > Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> ...


Yea, I got WASS..!! And I filed the visa on June 28th..!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> yea, i got wass..!! And i filed the visa on june 28th..!!



congrats !!


----------



## asifzahid (May 15, 2011)

I have to apply for State Sponsorship of Western Australia, I have 65 points that meets the criteria of state as well as region sponsorship scheme. I am interested to launch apply both for state sponsorship (Visa Class 190) and regional sponsorship (Visa Class 489). Please guide on following points;

1. I have to apply separately for state and regional (RSMS) scheme through online application form or one application will be sufficient for both?
2. If I apply separately for both scheme then I have to pay 200 AUD for each application or there is option to pay only 200 AUD for both application.

You people guidance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh looks like this week is also going to go unanwsered from WA guyz... 

what happened to Skill Selects claim about releasing second round of invites in August.. I think its hardly 9 working days left now 

Hope they all didnt go for MASS vacation, stating system issues as a reason


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> how long will it take to get N.T State sponsorship ? . I am a civil Engineer and What is IELTS requirement for Civil Engineer ? could you share the website page to me anybody ??
> 
> ...


You find details here
http://www.migration.nt.gov.au/


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

RahaOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering when DIAC is going to send more invitation for 190. It seems they stopped it.
> Anyone has more information in this regard?


No, there is not much clue on that. Everyone is waiting for that MAGICAL DAY.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Some quick help needed on questions on the VIC SS web app. Your inputs will be useful

Q1 : 1 Have you obtained higher education academic qualifications outside of Australia?

Does this refer to regular graduation details or additional qualifications / certifications gained around professional work.

Q 2 : Spouse intending to work in VIC Y/N ?

How would a Y/N have a bearing on the result of sponsorship ?

Q 3 : Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?

Will providing details improve chances ?

Q 4 : Please indicate your planned settlement location

Regional VIC / Metropolitan Melbourne - Would the response have a bearing on the outcome ?

Also what's the deal with the *Commitment Letter*. I could find no reference to this anywhere on the site except for a SS Declaration form which is mandated.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> 
> Got the GRANT guys..!!
> 
> Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


Please share your timelines. When did you apply for it and when did you get the grant?


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> one thing I want to quote here, is no need to give every info them.... When you are filling the form for PPC... Fill the address on your passport.... You will get PCC on the same day...
> 
> Moreover, on the PPC no address is mentioned on PCC..... It valid for whole India...


*************
can we get PPC even without invitation yet?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

can we get PPC even without invitation yet?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am hearing that we need to send a commitment letter to Victoria that increases the chances of getting the Victoria SS. I spoke to my consultant and she said that as per the new rules there is no need of providing the commitment letter. So my question is 

- Post 1st July is it necessary to send the commitment letter to increase the chances of getting a Victoria SS

My second question is 

- As per my understanding points play a major role apart from your experience in the skill set you are applying for to get an invitation to apply for a VISA. So a person who has 70 points will get a weight over an individual who has 65 points. I hope that my understanding is correct ?


----------



## mohithotchandani (Aug 6, 2012)

*Queries Victoria SS*

Hi All, 

I am hearing that we need to send a commitment letter to Victoria that increases the chances of getting the Victoria SS. I spoke to my consultant and she said that as per the new rules there is no need of providing the commitment letter. So my question is 

- Post 1st July is it necessary to send the commitment letter to increase the chances of getting a Victoria SS

My second question is 

- As per my understanding points play a major role apart from your experience in the skill set you are applying for to get an invitation to apply for a VISA. So a person who has 70 points will get a weight over an individual who has 65 points. I hope that my understanding is correct ?


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

adc14 said:


> can we get PPC even without invitation yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


Hi adc14,
yes you can get PCC without invitation.


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks mnhinge!
how long is the validity of PCC?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

adc14 said:


> thanks mnhinge!
> how long is the validity of PCC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForumy


Validity is one year, but it should not be 6 months old while sending ITA apllication, will verify and confirm


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Hi, sorry but 261313 planning level is reached. And it would only be refused.
> It is quite clear on SA website.


Can you please provide me a link where i can see quota of each? And i guess first round of invitation has been finished and probably they would start second round of invitation. Am i right?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Can you please provide me a link where i can see quota of each? And i guess first round of invitation has been finished and probably they would start second round of invitation. Am i right?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state migration plan
On the right side of screen, it states 261313 planning level reached.
and you may want to click on "State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL)" pdf to see. 

I am not sure. I cannot comment much.
Nav.mahajan says there is still a chance.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state migration plan
> On the right side of screen, it states 261313 planning level reached.
> and you may want to click on "State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL)" pdf to see.
> 
> ...


Seems like probably, I will have to wait till next round of invitation. I got question here, what i understood from planning level reached is "They dont have anymore job in particular category"?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Seems like probably, I will have to wait till next round of invitation. I got question here, what i understood from planning level reached is "They dont have anymore job in particular category"?


From what I understand, there are quotas to each occupation codes. Once reached, SA would only accept applicants under special conditions.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> From what I understand, there are quotas to each occupation codes. Once reached, SA would only accept applicants under special conditions.


any chances for me?


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

After 40 days of long waiting.. got SA SS approval....:clap2: Thank god.. next waiting started for invitation.... :ranger:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations....



ebyoct82 said:


> After 40 days of long waiting.. got SA SS approval....:clap2: Thank god.. next waiting started for invitation.... :ranger:


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

As per my understanding, the invitation depends on points and job code.. ie., the highest point in each job code..it is all based on the requirement for each job code in the job market.





mohithotchandani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hearing that we need to send a commitment letter to Victoria that increases the chances of getting the Victoria SS. I spoke to my consultant and she said that as per the new rules there is no need of providing the commitment letter. So my question is
> 
> ...


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> After 40 days of long waiting.. got SA SS approval....:clap2: Thank god.. next waiting started for invitation.... :ranger:


wow congrats! waiting might take longer for the invitation .. it seems, they'd start only on September.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

Sorry for the repeat post, but I need your inputs on the desirable responses to the below questions on the VIC SS app for a desired +ve outcome.

Planning to submit my request in a day or two. Please advise.

Q1 : 1 Have you obtained higher education academic qualifications outside of Australia?

Q 2 : Spouse intending to work in VIC Y/N ?

Q 3 : Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?

Q 4 : Please indicate your planned settlement location - Metropolitan Melbourne / Regional Victoria


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just recently got an email today 

You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect

Err, if i still have pending documents can I still proceed in the application?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just recently got an email today
> 
> ...


Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane: 

Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Nav and GoinDownUnder,
Congratulations and all the best :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> After 40 days of long waiting.. got SA SS approval....:clap2: Thank god.. next waiting started for invitation.... :ranger:


Congrats buddy good to see this for you :clap2:..... Hope you will receive invite soon..... All the best......


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just recently got an email today
> 
> ...


Which documents are pending?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


Hi, :clap2: Congrats :cheer2:

Things r moving fast for you 
Wish u best of luck for the rest of the process.


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have got approval from SA on 22Aug.

Waiting for ITA from DIAC. When do you think it should be released? Also as we have to launch application online and pay the fees by credit card can we pay by using 2 credit cards online.

plz reply.waiting!!


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy good to see this for you :clap2:..... Hope you will receive invite soon..... All the best......


Thank you dear..... congrats!!:clap2: all the best for visa lodging.. waiting for your experience.... :ranger:


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


Congratulations mate.. 

My mail also popped up few moments ago.. i've also invited :clap2:

Regards,


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

kamal.shah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got approval from SA on 22Aug.
> 
> ...


Please update your data in this spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

kamal.shah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got approval from SA on 22Aug.
> 
> ...


I had read in some thread that we can pay by debit card or credit card for DIAC Visa processing.

It is possible for all normal online shoping.

But for a single payment we can't use 2 cards.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Qns 1 &2 : Just be truthful
Qn 3 : It doesnt matter whether you have or dont have friends/relatives in Victoria. BUT NEVER say you have relative/friend elsewhere in Australia. 
Qn 4 : I gave Metropolitan Melbourne. No idea if this affects the SS outcome




andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Sorry for the repeat post, but I need your inputs on the desirable responses to the below questions on the VIC SS app for a desired +ve outcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

I will enter my data in document from home. Also does DIAC go with work experience mentioned in ACS Assessment letter or they count their own work experience.

for e.g. ACS not counted work experience for company A.
But if i give all the required documents to DIAC will DIAC count work experience of company A.

plz reply.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

ANZSCO Code: 134211
Application Date: 6th August
Acknowledgement Date: 7th August
Additional info requested & date of request: 7th August (they asked for vetassess results)
Result:
Result Date:
Comments

But I m not sure vetassess will issue the result within 3 months or not. If not, what would happen for my state sponsorship application?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

terese said:


> Qns 1 &2 : Just be truthful
> Qn 3 : It doesnt matter whether you have or dont have friends/relatives in Victoria. BUT NEVER say you have relative/friend elsewhere in Australia.
> Qn 4 : I gave Metropolitan Melbourne. No idea if this affects the SS outcome


Thanks Terese, that helps.

I am more concerned if response to Qn 4 has a bearing on the result. 
Would they prefer not to have too many guys flooding Metropolitan Melbourne or may be looking for improving economies of other places in regional VIC. Random thoughts....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> I had read in some thread that we can pay by debit card or credit card for DIAC Visa processing.
> 
> It is possible for all normal online shoping.
> 
> But for a single payment we can't use 2 cards.


Buddy by using card a person can do payment of $3060... Can't use 2 cards.... Yup i know about credit card..... Don't have much info that debit can be used or not.... Will share with you if it can be used....... :ranger:


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

so we can use debit card for payment online for visa application in skillselect?


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

As we have to apply visa online and pay fees by credit card online i am worried. As i have credit card whose limit is not equivalent to AUD 3060 thats why if we can use 2 cards then it can be done. What to do in this case plz reply.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

GoinDownUnder said:


> wow congrats! waiting might take longer for the invitation .. it seems, they'd start only on September.


owwwww.... only one day waiting.... got invitation... :clap2:


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


hope the rest will get the invitation also.. so it really goes by the date.
So happy to see we all get invited at the same day 


By the way for anyone who knows  

Does my partner need to have IELTS as well? I didn't get any partner skill points so I want to know if it is enough to just have the school certification stating that "English" was the medium of instruction?


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

I am also invited just now.

Do we need to fill Form 26 for medical along with the application.

plz clarify regarding credit card?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


Congratulations mate.
That's really nice to hear.
Wish you all the very best for the rest.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

kamal.shah said:


> As we have to apply visa online and pay fees by credit card online i am worried. As i have credit card whose limit is not equivalent to AUD 3060 thats why if we can use 2 cards then it can be done. What to do in this case plz reply.


we can use debit card instead of credit card. so deposit the amount in bank account use the debit card number for payment


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just rang them up again hoping that they would have some new information,but everything was pretty much the same,but he did tell me my case had been asigned to an agent now which it hadn't on Monday,so I hoping it's in the final part of the processing!....my number is 148!


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Nav. Partner don't need ielts if her bacholer degree is completed entirely in English. If degree is not in English he or she has to appear for ielts with minimum score of 4.5. Or you have to pay $4400as tution fee


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> hope the rest will get the invitation also.. so it really goes by the date.
> So happy to see we all get invited at the same day
> 
> 
> ...


I guess, to claim partner points your partner needs to have any of the skills on the SOL and has to have a valid skill assessment from the respective assessing body.
She also needs to take the IELTS test for English language ability.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kamal.shah said:


> I will enter my data in document from home. Also does DIAC go with work experience mentioned in ACS Assessment letter or they count their own work experience.
> 
> for e.g. ACS not counted work experience for company A.
> But if i give all the required documents to DIAC will DIAC count work experience of company A.
> ...


See it depends on the CO... whether he go by the experience mentioned on you skill assessment letter..... or experience mentioned in visa application and reference documents.......


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

But on DIAC website it shows that you need to pay fees using credit card so have any one payed fees using debit card?

Also which forms we need to fill to apply for visa?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> hope the rest will get the invitation also.. so it really goes by the date.
> So happy to see we all get invited at the same day
> 
> 
> ...


yup your partner need to go for IELTS too.. but score is 5 bands each to be on safe side...... they even accept 4.5 each....:ranger:


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just rang them up again hoping that they would have some new information,but everything was pretty much the same,but he did tell me my case had been asigned to an agent now which it hadn't on Monday,so I hoping it's in the final part of the processing!....my number is 148!


Good luck Gary and hope it comes through very soon. Cheers


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just rang them up again hoping that they would have some new information,but everything was pretty much the same,but he did tell me my case had been asigned to an agent now which it hadn't on Monday,so I hoping it's in the final part of the processing!....my number is 148!


Good to see something positive after very long time, All the best GARY2379 hope you will be the lucky one to get invited next..


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

nav.mahajan said:


> Buddy by using card a person can do payment of $3060... Can't use 2 cards.... Yup i know about credit card..... Don't have much info that debit can be used or not.... Will share with you if it can be used....... :ranger:


if we are using SBI debit card we can use upto 5 lacs..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> if we are using SBI debit card we can use upto 5 lacs..


congrats to you... I have just seen that you have also got the invite......:clap2: 

Kewl... there are many invites given today....... :clap2: All the best everyone.......:boxing:


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> if we are using SBI debit card we can use upto 5 lacs..


thats right but can we use debit card for payment??


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

kamal.shah said:


> thats right but can we use debit card for payment??


Other option can be cash cards from bank pre-loaded with the foreign currency... Which people carry when they travel abroad..... :ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

kamal.shah said:


> thats right but can we use debit card for payment??


i hope so.. i saw some experience of guys in some thread.. normally now a days debit card and credit card works as same if the handlers are same like mastercard, visa, mastro.. for me when i applied ACS its worked.. i had paid through debit card..


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers thanks guys!.... Fingers crossed we all hear positive news from then


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> i hope so.. i saw some experience of guys in some thread.. normally now a days debit card and credit card works as same if the handlers are same like mastercard, visa, mastro.. for me when i applied ACS its worked.. i had paid through debit card..


Good you can try that...... lets everyone know.... whether it worked or not.... You can get more info on the 190 invites thread or 190 visa filed thread..


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

do we need to fill form 26 or any medical form? also do we need to give qualification documents for wife if we are not claiming points for partner?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


congrats.......happy for u......:clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


Congratulations!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


CONGRATS !! :clap2:

Finally they woke up guyz fingers crossed.. 3rd processed, 6th should be soon ray:


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

kamal.shah said:


> do we need to fill form 26 or any medical form? also do we need to give qualification documents for wife if we are not claiming points for partner?


To claim the point of partner, the patner have to do the skill assessment. I think the qualification documents will not gives us the point


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Bonphee,

I believe 3rd application have been processed, any update from your end ?

Rekha


----------



## harekrishna (Jul 19, 2012)

*Received visa invitation for 489 today*

Hi Guys,

Congratulations to all those who have received the invitation today and before.

Today, I have also received the visa invitation for 489. :clap2::cheer2::rockon:

It's only a half task done.......now the major hurdle is to file the application for visa properly.....

Thanks for nav.mahajan for creating the spreadsheet and forum.

@nav.mhajan :: (request) why don't u start a forum/add col in spreadsheet for email id as it will help us to get connected from now onwards and thereafter, after landing in SA. Since, we are currently residing in India and after few months will be residing in SA so by exchanging our email id we can remain in touch and would be helpful and beneficial for everyone.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just rang them up again hoping that they would have some new information,but everything was pretty much the same,but he did tell me my case had been asigned to an agent now which it hadn't on Monday,so I hoping it's in the final part of the processing!....my number is 148!


Thanks for the update Gary, I'm watching you closely as I'm 151. I'll keep my fingers crossed for us.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


I can hardly believe my eyes, congrats, what's your application number?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Got approval email :cheer2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

harekrishna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> C
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy...... Hope to see all over there......:clap2: 

we can add the option of e-mail id....... if people want to connect..... then i think its possible.... Cheers.......:bolt:

I have added the email column in the spread sheet.... those who want to connect can add their email id


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got approval email :cheer2:


OMG congrats, it's all kicking off yay! What's you application number ???


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Yahoo i have got WA sponsorship today


Did u get an agreement letter to sign and submit ?? or direct invite to apply ?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got approval email :cheer2:


wow congrats....wow wow wow...fantastic.....:clap2:


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> OMG congrats, it's all kicking off yay! What's you application number ???


192.. guyz keep refreshing ur emails for good newz..


----------



## harekrishna (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks nav.mahajan for adding email id column.

Guys, this would be beneficial to everyone who is destined to go to SA. 

Therefore, add your email id if you want to be in touch and get the help from others or be a helping hand to others pre and post landing.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Will do but it's 7pm in WA so I guess we will have to wait until the morning, I'm 151 but SOL2


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

harekrishna said:


> Thanks nav.mahajan for adding email id column.
> 
> Guys, this would be beneficial to everyone who is destined to go to SA.
> 
> Therefore, add your email id if you want to be in touch and get the help from others or be a helping hand to others pre and post landing.


nice initiative to exchange email IDs... after all an Expat helps a Expat...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Will do but it's 7pm in WA so I guess we will have to wait until the morning, I'm 151 but SOL2


No worries, dont lose heart tom might be ur lucky day..  cheer up


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Received WA state sponsorship approval letter today.

Application number NOM-0712-477
Occupation BA


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Received WA state sponsorship approval letter today.
> 
> Application number NOM-0712-477
> Occupation BA


CONGRATS !! :clap2:

me too ICT BA, got approval email today.

btw have u recieved an invite or a letter of agreement to sign and submit ?

Rekha


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !! :clap2:
> 
> me too ICT BA, got approval email today.
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
Yes I did received the State Sponsorship agreement letter as well. Need to sign, rescan and email them back by tomo.
It also specifies to submit this agreement letter asap as they are going to revise WASMOL by end of Aug.

Regards,
Sanket


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:

got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm

Bhonpee any update ?

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> Yes I did received the State Sponsorship agreement letter as well. Need to sign, rescan and email them back by tomo.
> It also specifies to submit this agreement letter asap as they are going to revise WASMOL by end of Aug.
> 
> ...


Ok we better hurry up before we miss the bus


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> Yes I did received the State Sponsorship agreement letter as well. Need to sign, rescan and email them back by tomo.
> It also specifies to submit this agreement letter asap as they are going to revise WASMOL by end of Aug.
> 
> ...


Ok we better hurry up before we miss the bus 

btw only agreement letter and not direct invite rite ? jus to confirm :eyebrows:


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Ok we better hurry up before we miss the bus
> 
> btw only agreement letter and not direct invite rite ? jus to confirm :eyebrows:


Yes..once we sign the letter and send it to WA..they will further update to DIAC. DIAC will then update our details which will be then reflected on our EOI. The 'Apply Visa' under 190 will be then Enabled.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


wow... congratulations !!

but, only now they process those application received on early July.. 

Cant imagine for those that applied in the month of August.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like only ICT BA are being given WA SS today...congrats to you all!!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Yes..once we sign the letter and send it to WA..they will further update to DIAC. DIAC will then update our details which will be then reflected on our EOI. The 'Apply Visa' under 190 will be then Enabled.


thanks for your confirmation, was lill confused  as jul 2nd guyz got an direct invite to apply ... :ranger:so they changed process after first round of invites.

No worries I have signed, scaned and emailed the doc jus now..hope to hear soon from them (unlike last time they went into long sleep  )


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi guys. Good to hear everyone is being invited. 
Im posting here just to register information that might be usefull to someone.

I am waiting for WA. Applied yesterday.

Does anyone know if the "case number" is useful for something? i've heard the last numbers in the application record is in order of application, so i guess we could have an estimate of how long would take to be invited, right?

Also.. is there anyone applying for Human resources advisor ?? seems like Im the only one in this area.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


Congrats....:clap2:


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice idea to exchange email id. So that people with same criteria can exchange and discuss ideas.


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


Hi, Rekha, do you mean you received agreement already, if possible would you share the picture with us? Cons and hope we will hear more good news soon!


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks for your confirmation, was lill confused  as jul 2nd guyz got an direct invite to apply ... :ranger:so they changed process after first round of invites.
> 
> No worries I have signed, scaned and emailed the doc jus now..hope to hear soon from them (unlike last time they went into long sleep  )


No issues Rekha. Keep us updated once you receive any response from them.
I will do it tomo


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kevincathy said:


> Hi, Rekha, do you mean you received agreement already, if possible would you share the picture with us? Cons and hope we will hear more good news soon!


Hi,

I received an approval of SS asking me to sign and submit an agreement ltr with sub as *190_Sponsorship_Approval_Letter_and_Agreement* and it also stated that it has to be done ASAP as they will be updating their SOL before end of Aug... 

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Today I have submitted my WA SS online and got the reference no.

Should I need to send any documents to WA in mail?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Today I have submitted my WA SS online and got the reference no.
> 
> Should I need to send any documents to WA in mail?


You dont need to send any documents online....gud luck!!!


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an approval of SS asking me to sign and submit an agreement ltr with sub as *190_Sponsorship_Approval_Letter_and_Agreement* and it also stated that it has to be done ASAP as they will be updating their SOL before end of Aug...
> 
> ...


Great news suppose tomorrow will be my turn as my number just after yours(above 200)


----------



## Vishnupriya (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Congrats,

vishnupriya


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys. Good to hear everyone is being invited.
> Im posting here just to register information that might be usefull to someone.
> 
> I am waiting for WA. Applied yesterday.
> ...


No I also applied for HRA on 4jul12 last 3 digits are the order number mine is 07 month 12 year eg 0712-151 .... Still waiting but will hopefully know tomorrow


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kevincathy said:


> Great news suppose tomorrow will be my turn as my number just after yours(above 200)


thanks guyz and all the best to you all !!!! 

ray: you all will hear very soon from WA folks..


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


Congrats! Hope it's kicked off.. will roll up smoothly


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

It would appear they are issuing them by occupation not in sequence as I am 151 and some over 400 have received theirs


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys. Good to hear everyone is being invited.
> Im posting here just to register information that might be usefull to someone.
> 
> I am waiting for WA. Applied yesterday.
> ...


I am also applied wa under HR adviser..


----------



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I also received "Invitation to apply Visa through SkillSelect" today.


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


Heartily congratulations !


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi!

I find a Documents Received column in the spread sheet. I guess document hard copies no longer needs to be sent. Is it relevant or am I missing anything here?

Cheers!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> It would appear they are issuing them by occupation not in sequence as I am 151 and some over 400 have received theirs


That is exactly what they are doing it seems though they mentioned that they will process according to the lodged dates. Quite confusing. Good thing is things are rolling hopefully........cant do anything other than sit back and wait


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> You find details here
> Business and Skilled Migration


hi ,

i haven't find the SOL & IELTS requirement for 2012 - 2013 year . i find only 2011-2012 only . please check .


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry guys for the repetetion


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi!
> 
> I find a Documents Received column in the spread sheet. I guess document hard copies no longer needs to be sent. Is it relevant or am I missing anything here?
> 
> Cheers!


hi,hard copies not required in new system, also confirmed by nav.mahajan earlier. i hope you uploaded docs with the online application.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulation to all who has received invitation for SA  Hope you would have great time in SA.. Before reaching there do enjoy indian food ... Because it wont be available there  

@nav.mahajan: Ay chance for 261313??? It says planning level reached


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> hi,hard copies not required in new system, also confirmed by nav.mahajan earlier. i hope you uploaded docs with the online application.


Thanks oz. Got it. Yes I have uploaded online


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> I am also applied wa under HR adviser..





plutology said:


> I am also applied wa under HR adviser..


Good to hear im not alone. Now U have some benchmark in my occupation processing time.

plutology, would you care to share your number? Im 1152.. i hope they keep this occupation on the list for at least 2 more months.

Good luck all


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Good to hear im not alone. Now U have some benchmark in my occupation processing time.
> 
> plutology, would you care to share your number? Im 1152.. i hope they keep this occupation on the list for at least 2 more months.
> 
> Good luck all


I am 151 HRA applied 4 th July will keep you posted


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Today I have also got mail from Skill select mentioning, You are Invited...... :clap2: Have seen that magical button on my EOI "Apply Visa".......:cheer2::cheer2: Now its time to :flypig:lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your wishes..... It was amazing journey in last near about 2 months with you all........:clap2: Hope to see good results for all.....


Many Many heartiest congratulation Mahajan. I believe they have started application 4th July onwards but in 2611xx occupation.

Lets see what is there for me.:boxing:


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Freinds,
I am an Architect and have applied just now.
Application number NOM-0812-**** what does this number indicate.
any other architects out here? how much time do we have to wait?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

8 is the month aug,12 is the year and the last three didgets are the application number,mine is 7 12 148 and I applied in the beginning of July and am a carpenter,not heard back yet but am hoping to hear some good news Tomo!.....if not I think I might cry


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> 8 is the month aug,12 is the year and the last three didgets are the application number,mine is 7 12 148 and I applied in the beginning of July and am a carpenter,not heard back yet but am hoping to hear some good news Tomo!.....if not I think I might cry


Aw Gary don't cry, you'll start me off ya big woos, seriously though the waiting is pretty intense


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha!.....I think I'll have to try and hold back the tears if I don't hear anything soon....I've been checking my email every 2 min at work!i just hope they come good Tomo!i think I'm gonna give them a ring in the morning and tell em to pull there finger out!...I'll tell them to sort out 151 while there at it


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Haha!.....I think I'll have to try and hold back the tears if I don't hear anything soon....I've been checking my email every 2 min at work!i just hope they come good Tomo!i think I'm gonna give them a ring in the morning and tell em to pull there finger out!...I'll tell them to sort out 151 while there at it


Good on ya but that might put the final nail in if you know what I mean! Tomorrow or we face another weekend of no news - trying to convince myself no news is good news but we know no news is actually sh1t lol


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi guys. Good to hear everyone is being invited.
> Im posting here just to register information that might be usefull to someone.
> 
> I am waiting for WA. Applied yesterday.
> ...


BTW. What is your points I'm 70


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> BTW. What is your points I'm 70


I'm Visa 489 with 60 points.

Actually, i just found out from WA's website that if your IELTS is expiring the 36 months validity, you are able to request for priority processing. I have just sent and email enquiring this possibility as my IELTS expires in 2 months. Anyone heard about this?

In any ocasion, I'm planning to do another IELTS to grant me 10 more points and avoid bad surprises.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi.i have applied for SA on 9 aug online and today i got email acknowledgment from them even though status on website already shows submitted.i hav applied fir system analyst.


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I live in Malaysia, Do I need PCC at time of lodge?

As it takes one month, After lodge how long I have time to upload the documents?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Good to hear im not alone. Now U have some benchmark in my occupation processing time.
> 
> plutology, would you care to share your number? Im 1152.. i hope they keep this occupation on the list for at least 2 more months.
> 
> Good luck all


i am 1060. but since you are applying priority processing by WA using your IELTS expiry date, I think you will get approval very soon.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats to all those who have got visa invitation! Wishing you all a speedy processing and early Grant!!


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes I do agree that the website still says 2011 but trust me i got an email last wk from NT state that they will update the list after review not sure when but until then 2011 list is considered valid. They have also mentioned that average processing time will take approx 30 wks............... Please do not say WHAT, REALLY and WHY but that's how things are. NT is the slowest of all the states but he ho if there is no option then we have to wait. Hopefully they process 2012 application a little faster.

The information can be varified by emailing NT state directly.


----------



## 223111_DownUnder (Aug 24, 2012)

Occupation : HRA | WA SS applied 16th Jul 12 | Response : Still Waiting
Points : 70 | Number between 500 - 600


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Waow. Great...congrates. Both of us got the approval at a time almost


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I had sent an email to WA to ask if there are any limitations and they replied 

"There are no limits this month, DIAC has lifted it."


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got off the phone to a lady this morning,she explained to me with my application It has been assessed and everything is fine but I won't be granted the state sponsorship for an other 2 weeks but I will get it,reason being there's a lot of occupations that are coming off the list and many more at the end of the month so they are trying to sort those first!....she was actually very helpful unlike the gob ****e I'd spoken to previously!


----------



## momomouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me whats the IELTS requirement for 233213 Quantity surveyor, High Availability *See IELTS explanation section above
I got different answers, some told me 6 each band, & 6.5 each band.
I dun want to miss any chance to apply pr, as I ady given up my RSMS due to limited job in SA. So I wish i can get pr and come back within 5yrs

Im thinking to apply SA state sponsorship.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

RahaOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Malaysia, Do I need PCC at time of lodge?
> 
> As it takes one month, After lodge how long I have time to upload the documents?


Hi,

You don't need PCC at the time of applying for SS.

Also, while applying for SS you need to upload documents. Only then you can lodge your application.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Freinds,
I am an Architect and just submitted the WA state nomination form.
Any Architects out here?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just got off the phone to a lady this morning,she explained to me with my application It has been assessed and everything is fine but I won't be granted the state sponsorship for an other 2 weeks but I will get it,reason being there's a lot of occupations that are coming off the list and many more at the end of the month so they are trying to sort those first!....she was actually very helpful unlike the gob ****e I'd spoken to previously!


Thanks for the update, I will ring them now for my occupation.its weird that they have done all the work eg assessed etc but stopped short sending the approval letter


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just got off the phone to a lady this morning,she explained to me with my application It has been assessed and everything is fine but I won't be granted the state sponsorship for an other 2 weeks but I will get it,reason being there's a lot of occupations that are coming off the list and many more at the end of the month so they are trying to sort those first!....she was actually very helpful unlike the gob ****e I'd spoken to previously!


Gary I got the ********** you previously got, she wouldn't tell me anything at all, didn't appear to know her arse from her elbow  she did say however if my occupation was on the list on the 4Jul it will be assessed against they date  so frustrating


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

momomouse said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the IELTS requirement for 233213 Quantity surveyor, High Availability *See IELTS explanation section above
> I got different answers, some told me 6 each band, & 6.5 each band.
> I dun want to miss any chance to apply pr, as I ady given up my RSMS due to limited job in SA. So I wish i can get pr and come back within 5yrs
> 
> Im thinking to apply SA state sponsorship.


It 6 each in IELTS..... if its required more than that.... it is mentioned in front of the occupation in list......

All the best to you......


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

RahaOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Malaysia, Do I need PCC at time of lodge?
> 
> As it takes one month, After lodge how long I have time to upload the documents?


You can apply for PCC now..... Case office will ask for it when he will assigned to you Visa application.... Even you can pre-load PCC before the Co allocation.....

All the documents can be uploaded to the online system with in the 28 days time frame after filing visa..... 

So go ahead and file visa.....


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hello All
Finally my SS for 190 is successful

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations! You are a step closer. I hope to be saying the same soon.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hello All
> Finally my SS for 190 is successful
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


Hi
did you get the approval or the invitation?


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just got off the phone to a lady this morning,she explained to me with my application It has been assessed and everything is fine but I won't be granted the state sponsorship for an other 2 weeks but I will get it,reason being there's a lot of occupations that are coming off the list and many more at the end of the month so they are trying to sort those first!....she was actually very helpful unlike the gob ****e I'd spoken to previously!


Hi, Gary, does it mean that those occupations of "not available" will be treated by WA first?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

I got the approval

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


----------



## charliecraw03 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this site!!

Looking for a bit of advice...I made an application on Monday 20th August for WA SS, does anyone know how long on average this is currently taking to process?

Also if/when I get SS, does this mean I have an invitation to make the application??

Thanks.


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks akmirror, I have another question.. My total point is 65 for 190 visa and my IELTS score is 
L-7.5,R-7,S-7.5,W-6. I have applied for WA SS. do WA SS have any IELTS requirements? I never saw any thing in their website. can you confirm this.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Thanks akmirror, I have another question.. My total point is 65 for 190 visa and my IELTS score is
> L-7.5,R-7,S-7.5,W-6. I have applied for WA SS. do WA SS have any IELTS requirements? I never saw any thing in their website. can you confirm this.


WA only requires each band 6 in IELTS like DIAC...so ur good to go!!!


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

ha I can breath now.. thank you akmirror. 

FYI - I am a Electronic Engineer - 233411, My application No is 11xx. applied on Aug 20th, 2012.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Mahajan,


I am new to this thread....I can see that you applied for SA SS on 3rd July...but when did your docs reach SA. Please let me know...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations buddy :clap2:




tryingaustralia said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> My ITA came in today morning!! What a pleasant surprise!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> yup your partner need to go for IELTS too.. but score is 5 bands each to be on safe side...... they even accept 4.5 each....:ranger:


Hi Mahajan,

I have a small doubt here..as far as I know, the over all band 4.5 will be considered for the partner...I do not think so it is 4.5 band in each module level.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Uma:confused2:


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

For partner, It is overall 4.5 not in each module.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all went out drinking cos I'm depressed as I didn't get sponsored yet,think I will get some posisitive newd next week!,well done to everyone who had heard good news!! I think we have have to wait if we haven't ! Have a good weekend everyone!!hopefully we will here good need soon cxx


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know much but to mo I mite


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure whether this question has been already asked but is there any work experience requirement to get a WA SS? I couldn't find any details about it in WA website. All other states require you to have work experience it seems.


----------



## dkp (Aug 25, 2012)

Guys,

Got approval today. . Online submitted 5th. Doc received 13th july. Aug 24th, SA SS approved. I am under Electronics Engg category.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

dkp said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got approval today. . Online submitted 5th. Doc received 13th july. Aug 24th, SA SS approved. I am under Electronics Engg category.


congrates!!

what do you receive for approval? email? 

Do you receive DIAC invitation?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Any one applied WA SS with spouse or partner?

I wana know if WA take into account partner job skill too? What if partner job isnt in WA occupation skill list, will i have lesser change to get WA SS?


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

*Got the invitation.*

Skill: Software Engineer: 261313

Online Submit: 4th July
Docs Received: 13th July
Approval for SS: 27th July
Invitation: 23rd Aug


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

anyone experience same situation...

we already got sa ss approval last aug. 16, and now we again received an email from south australia stating that my application refused due to not meeting the required points of 60 prior state nomination application. 

at first, it was also refused due to financial capacity. as per our agent, she completed all the required information but when we got the first evaluation, they said that the financial portion was empty... so our agent emailed sa and later on approved...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure whether this question has been already asked but is there any work experience requirement to get a WA SS? I couldn't find any details about it in WA website. All other states require you to have work experience it seems.


Hi,

For WA there is no any work experience requirement. Its same as that of DIAC. 12 months out of last 24 months. Though after skillselect, it has been removed as far as i know


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> I have a small doubt here..as far as I know, the over all band 4.5 will be considered for the partner...I do not think so it is 4.5 band in each module level.
> 
> ...


Yup.... but I would say try to get more than 4.5 in each module..... to be on safer side......


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> 
> I am new to this thread....I can see that you applied for SA SS on 3rd July...but when did your docs reach SA. Please let me know...


my docs reached to SA on July 9th..... most of us have updated our info on the sheet here...... you can have a look......
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0

Hope you will be to clear doubts from the sheet.....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

adc14 said:


> anyone experience same situation...
> 
> we already got sa ss approval last aug. 16, and now we again received an email from south australia stating that my application refused due to not meeting the required points of 60 prior state nomination application.
> 
> at first, it was also refused due to financial capacity. as per our agent, she completed all the required information but when we got the first evaluation, they said that the financial portion was empty... so our agent emailed sa and later on approved...


Very strange....... but if you have seen the spreadsheet.... most us have 55 or 50 points before applying for SS...... 

I don't know on what basis this rejection happened.... till now haven't seen this scenario....... 

What I know earlier people used to apply for SS to meet the points requirement for DIAC visa.... Not sure Y is this.......:boxing:


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

thats true nav.mahjan! very strange... hoping that its only EOI system error (per my agent)... per checking at EOI, ss not included on the computation (50 pts) and after awhile she noticed that the points change again to 60 pts without changing anything...


anyways, my agent already emailed sa regarding on this... hoping a positive result... (fingers crossed)


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Monthly Cap on invites*

In the wake of recent news of State sponsorships being capped on a certain number per month, does anyone have info on what the monthly cap is for Victoria and the window period , from date - to date till which these caps are applicable.

Also I presume this ceiling is for all ANZCO codes put together. Inputs please ?


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

terese said:


> Qns 1 &2 : Just be truthful
> Qn 3 : It doesnt matter whether you have or dont have friends/relatives in Victoria. BUT NEVER say you have relative/friend elsewhere in Australia.


In my case, I did declare that I have relatives in Sydney. It was part of the application but optional. I was just being honest before I found out that it may put the application at risk. Lucky that it didn't. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> For WA there is no any work experience requirement. Its same as that of DIAC. 12 months out of last 24 months. Though after skillselect, it has been removed as far as i know


Hey thanks. Yep that's what I have noticed too. Under Skill Select it seems that there is no work experience requirement for WA SS. That means I can apply now and don't have to wait until I finish my studies and get some work experience.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

I applied for VIC SS a month back, just wanted to know what are all the factors they consider for approval/rejection?


----------



## dkp (Aug 25, 2012)

plutology said:


> congrates!!
> 
> what do you receive for approval? email?
> 
> Do you receive DIAC invitation?


I got both mail and also in the sa login system. Waiting for skil select approval.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

dkp said:


> I got both mail and also in the sa login system. Waiting for skil select approval.


one more question: Do they get you to sign the 2-yr commitment agreement like what WA SS does?


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am new to the Forum. Hence could not follow the entire thread.

I have also applied for SA SS under visa 190 with 55 points - on 13th July and My documents were received by SA authorities on 23rd July 12.

I have seen some comment in between of the thread that, the SA SS approvals and EOI invitations from DIAC are happening in date wise.

In that case, could some one please tell me what would be the expected date of my application approval as well as EOI invites?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hey thanks. Yep that's what I have noticed too. Under Skill Select it seems that there is no work experience requirement for WA SS. That means I can apply now and don't have to wait until I finish my studies and get some work experience.



But you do know that a degree study is required to get the points ...Bachelor-15 points....if you can fetch 60 points, its fine to fill in the EOI....


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Just got off the phone to a lady this morning,she explained to me with my application It has been assessed and everything is fine but I won't be granted the state sponsorship for an other 2 weeks but I will get it,reason being there's a lot of occupations that are coming off the list and many more at the end of the month so they are trying to sort those first!....she was actually very helpful unlike the gob ****e I'd spoken to previously!


Hi, Gary 

Could you please tell what is your occupation & date of lodgement of application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to the Forum. Hence could not follow the entire thread.
> 
> ...


you can see the trend and date in processing over here.......

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, i need your help. In EOI, I have updated my marital status as Single and i would like to include a dependent in a future visa application

I am getting martied in oct and if i get invitation apply for visa now, how to go about it? Do i update for myself first and then include a dependent while the application in progress?

Also, is the marriage certificate enough to prove as dependent? Or any other details to be included in Passport?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, i need your help. In EOI, I have updated my marital status as Single and i would like to include a dependent in a future visa application
> 
> I am getting married in oct and if i get invitation apply for visa now, how to go about it? Do i update for myself first and then include a dependent while the application in progress?
> 
> ...


2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

terese said:


> Qns 1 &2 : Just be truthful
> Qn 3 : It doesnt matter whether you have or dont have friends/relatives in Victoria. BUT NEVER say you have relative/friend elsewhere in Australia.
> Qn 4 : I gave Metropolitan Melbourne. No idea if this affects the SS outcome


Hi, I'm not clear what's the harm to say that you have relative/friend in other state? Because if you have your brother/sister in other state you must need to declare in the application. 

Would you please explain what's the harm in stating that?

Thanks
Sahrear


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Gary
> 
> Could you please tell what is your occupation & date of lodgement of application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


yes please all of you please update your signature with current status and occupation code..it helps everybody else to understand each others current status.. 

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes please all of you please update your signature with current status and occupation code..it helps everybody else to understand each others current status..
> 
> Rekha


How do we update our signature ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, i need your help. In EOI, I have updated my marital status as Single and i would like to include a dependent in a future visa application
> 
> I am getting martied in oct and if i get invitation apply for visa now, how to go about it? Do i update for myself first and then include a dependent while the application in progress?
> 
> ...


VVC,

Marriage certificate is only required as proof, I suggest u shud drop an email to WA guyz and appraise them of your dilemma about adding your would be spouse, they shud be able to guide u best with regards to your SS..

As per me ur invite will be in Sept and will have 60 days window to apply which is towards end of OCT.. so if u marriage is before that date u can include her in your application and by the time CO is alloted and asks for proof u will have ur marriage certificate.

hope this helps... DONT FORGET TO INVITE US TO UR WEDDING 

Rekha


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

kshaggarwal said:


> Yooohooooooooo.....!!!!!
> 
> Got the GRANT guys..!!
> 
> Thanks everyone to all on this forum for their support..!!


Congrats kshaggarwal...:clap2:

Hey when did you apply for the visa..before 1st July or after that??


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> How do we update our signature ?


Pls go to private messages and on left hand u wud find signature update and others..

hope this helps..

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Using iPhone app


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
As always, very helpful information. How about writing to WA guys after i receive the invite?

All my Expat buddies will be specially invited and we can meet again in PERTH too!

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> As always, very helpful information. How about writing to WA guys after i receive the invite?
> 
> All my Expat buddies will be specially invited and we can meet again in PERTH too!
> ...


yes thats perfect course of action, although it will not be bad before too as they will ask if u have sufficient funds to support dependent (additional 5k &) 

All expats atleast in India will come and hope will have good reason to dance :dance: in your bharath  ... afterwhich we will celebrate your first wedding aniversary in Perth :cheer2::laugh:


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you nav.mahajan...

It is really use ful


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hi All,*

I have asked this work experience related query (in regard to WA SS) before, but I did not get any response to that at that time.

I have completed Bachelors (in USA and got skills assessment ready) and Masters (in Australia; 1 year course). Later I came back to india (in December 2011) and I am currently working as a Mechanical Engineer *(less than 6 months experience)*.

My question is: *"Am I eligible to WA SS?"*

Regards
*
Prabhath Amudala*


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Congrats*

Congrats, for all the guys who received their WA ss approval..and specially for Rekha Raman for his excessive efforts in the forum....keep us posted guys you r our eyes and ears.

For all people who r still waiting including myself...be patient guys its good to know that the processing is on going........as people say good thing happen for those who wait, or so I hope.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> 
> I am new to this thread....I can see that you applied for SA SS on 3rd July...but when did your docs reach SA. Please let me know...


Document hard copies are no longer required to be sent( post -16 July).

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hi All,*
> 
> I have asked this work experience related query (in regard to WA SS) before, but I did not get any response to that at that time.
> 
> ...


Mechanical Engg in included in the state migration list for WA. Check your IELTS scores against this occupation. I think 6.5 ia the min required. Work experience gives you addition points with DIAC. Get yourself assessed by Engineers Australia as per http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment. To apply for SS it is not generally not required. So check out this site first http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx You'll get a the necessary info there.

Good Luck


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Mechanical Engg in included in the state migration list for WA. Check your IELTS scores against this occupation. I think 6.5 ia the min required. Work experience gives you addition points with DIAC. Get yourself assessed by Engineers Australia as per http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment. To apply for SS it is not generally not required. So check out this site first http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx You'll get a the necessary info there.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you very much destinationaustralia 

I have obtained the skills assessment from Engineers Australia. I have an IELTS score of 7.5 (in all). Right now, I am trying to get 8+ in IELTS so that I would get the required points (Age-25, Education-15, IELTS-20 = 60). If I get the WA SS (I have work exp less than 6 months) I think I will have a better chance of getting the invitation.

So, will my work experience affect my chances of getting WA SS? Is there any work experience requirement to get SS?


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Dear frnds..Can I apply for SA SS if I'm holding 475 visa with SS from another state?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Thank you very much destinationaustralia
> 
> 
> 
> So, will my work experience affect my chances of getting WA SS? Is there any work experience requirement to get SS?


Like I said earlier. Work experience will give you additional points during the visa assessment. AFAIK it is not necessary for WA SS as such.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vibz said:


> Dear frnds..Can I apply for SA SS if I'm holding 475 visa with SS from another state?


As per DIAC regulations there is no bar on 475 applicants to apply for an SS. However as you are already sponsored by another state one cannot really pedict your chances with SA. As such SA demands that its applicants apply for no other state. 

BTW why do you require an SS fro SA as 475 will lead you to a permanent visa anyway.

Cheers!


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody is applying for WA SS while holding 475 visa?


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> As per DIAC regulations there is no bar on 475 applicants to apply for an SS. However as you are already sponsored by another state one cannot really pedict your chances with SA. As such SA demands that its applicants apply for no other state.
> 
> BTW why do you require an SS fro SA as 475 will lead you to a permanent visa anyway.
> 
> Cheers!


I have to wait for 2 year to get PR, if i satisfy the visa conditions. I feel its too difficult to survive with 475 visa as I'm not eligible for medicare & centerlink support. 

I'm an electrical engineer and I have been to Australia for more than one month. but couldnt find a proper job as everybody is asking for Australian experience or PR. Pls let me know if there is any requirement even for entry level.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

vibz said:


> Anybody is applying for WA SS while holding 475 visa?


Yah...I have applied on 3rd July and got approval on 23 Aug'12.....


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks mate..

Did they request for any clarification or documents?


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

vibz said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> Did they request for any clarification or documents?


No...They didn't ask for any clarification or documents....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vibz said:


> I have to wait for 2 year to get PR, if i satisfy the visa conditions. I feel its too difficult to survive with 475 visa as I'm not eligible for medicare & centerlink support.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and I have been to Australia for more than one month. but couldnt find a proper job as everybody is asking for Australian experience or PR. Pls let me know if there is any requirement even for entry level.


I agree, 475 has its own limitations. What I gather is that if one does not have too many pre-conditions such as type and location etc, then getting a job as such, is not impossible. 
I guess there would be teething problems for new immigrants. You need to persevere. 

Also you could try for 190 SS at WA as you are already there.

Good Luck!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

vibz said:


> Dear frnds..Can I apply for SA SS if I'm holding 475 visa with SS from another state?


You need to check with sa authorities..... One rejection is there for a person on 475 visa... Need to check which state 475 visa he has...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Congrats, for all the guys who received their WA ss approval..and specially for Rekha Raman for his excessive efforts in the forum....keep us posted guys you r our eyes and ears.
> 
> For all people who r still waiting including myself...be patient guys its good to know that the processing is on going........as people say good thing happen for those who wait, or so I hope.



thanks Bada_ping 

All the very best to all who awaiting results..


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, just want to let you know that I've received the approval too last thursday (23rd). Wish everyone the very best of luck


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

akmirror said:


> But you do know that a degree study is required to get the points ...Bachelor-15 points....if you can fetch 60 points, its fine to fill in the EOI....


Yes, I already have a Bachelors (Also Electronics Engieering). I'm currently doing my PhD and I am expecting to finish mid next year. I was gonna wait until I finish, but recently I noticed under skill select there is no two year study requirement. I can get 55 points without a SS and with SS 60 points.


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes please all of you please update your signature with current status and occupation code..it helps everybody else to understand each others current status..
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha, Have you received the invitation in skillselect against your EOI.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Congrats....*

Many Congrats to Jinky and KiranK for their SS approvals :clap2::clap2::clap2: ....... Good to see these approvals....... 

Anyone else with Approval or Invite....... :juggle::cheer2::cheer2: ....... Anyone :lock1: success........ :boxing:


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,

Do we need to do copies of all the documents get it certified and then make pdf of all these documents and submit online? is this correct approach? do reply..

do SA check points before approving sponsorship application??


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to check with sa authorities..... One rejection is there for a person on 475 visa... Need to check which state 475 visa he has...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Who is the unlucky person? I need some advice from the guy.

Thanks 'destinationaustralia;...


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Updating signature is a good idea.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

If you state that you have friends/relatives in other states, the chances of you living/working there are higher. Hence they ask for a letter explaining why you wish to be in Victoria when you have acquaintances in other states. Then you will have to write a very good essay explaining all the benefits of being in Victoria and convince them that you will work only in Victoria at least for the first 2 years. Do you really want to go through all these ? And if they are not convinced of your commitment to Victoria, there is risk of rejection.




Sahrear said:


> Hi, I'm not clear what's the harm to say that you have relative/friend in other state? Because if you have your brother/sister in other state you must need to declare in the application.
> 
> Would you please explain what's the harm in stating that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Hi Rekha, Have you received the invitation in skillselect against your EOI.


Hi,

not yet, as per me it should be today or latest by wednesday as I emailed agreement on thurs and they might have acknowledged on friday and sent info to DIAC either same day or might send it today and there on it shud be a day or two for DIAC to update my EOI.. :ranger:

Rekha


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy be approved by SA and got ITA from Skillselect on the same day! 
Now I must read up on what to do to apply.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Many Congrats to Jinky and KiranK for their SS approvals :clap2::clap2::clap2: ....... Good to see these approvals.......
> 
> Anyone else with Approval or Invite....... :juggle::cheer2::cheer2: ....... Anyone :lock1: success........ :boxing:


-----------------

Hi Nav,
I also got my SS approved for SA on friday 08/24 and got invitation on skillselect. Now, the time to start gathering documentation for 190 application. Thank you all for your inputs on this forum.

Nav - one quick question, do u know how long the police certificates are valid to apply for visa application? I took my US and India police certificates in March 2012 and I hope those can be still useful and I no need to apply for US police certificate again, which is a time taking one .

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hi Nav,
> I also got my SS approved for SA on friday 08/24 and got invitation on skillselect. Now, the time to start gathering documentation for 190 application. Thank you all for your inputs on this forum.
> ...


Not very sure..... I think valid for 1 year....... but they want it to be issued in last 6 months...... which is till September in your case..... :boxing: 

Do remember you have to be in AUS by March '13.... coz within 1 year of issue you have to be in the Australia....... :ranger:


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats REKHA... Lucky you....waiting for my number.....


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Still waiting with no any update. Seems there was on other approvers from last Friday.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Not very sure..... I think valid for 1 year....... but they want it to be issued in last 6 months...... which is till September in your case..... :boxing:
> 
> Do remember you have to be in AUS by March '13.... coz within 1 year of issue you have to be in the Australia....... :ranger:


-----------------------------------------

Hmmmm....this seems to be an issue for me then within 6 months for police certs . Yes, I need to be in Aus by March' 13 which is not an issue as I'm currently in NZ and its not too far from here . Thanks Nav, for your quick response. 

Can I drop an email to Aus Immi to find out about this 6 months things with police cert as it would be a real pain process for me to for US police cert again


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Hmmmm....this seems to be an issue for me then within 6 months for police certs . Yes, I need to be in Aus by March' 13 which is not an issue as I'm currently in NZ and its not too far from here . Thanks Nav, for your quick response.
> 
> Can I drop an email to Aus Immi to find out about this 6 months things with police cert as it would be a real pain process for me to for US police cert again


Yup you can do that...... i think they would accept it..... Reason might be you are not in that country... when you left that country after that you got it from US or India.... 

I hope necessary PCC should be within 6 months from the current country you are residing...... but not very sure........


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup you can do that...... i think they would accept it..... Reason might be you are not in that country... when you left that country after that you got it from US or India....
> 
> I hope necessary PCC should be within 6 months from the current country you are residing...... but not very sure........:clap2:


----

Thanks Nav!


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can apply for PCC now..... Case office will ask for it when he will assigned to you Visa application.... Even you can pre-load PCC before the Co allocation.....
> 
> All the documents can be uploaded to the online system with in the 28 days time frame after filing visa.....
> 
> So go ahead and file visa.....



Thank you nav.mahajan.
As usual, you are very helpful.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Congrats REKHA... Lucky you....waiting for my number.....


Thanks Robhin, hoping all you guyz will also hear soon from them.

I assume they have issued the # for this August and will issue approval to waiting list after 1st sept for next round of invites.. so relax guyz soon very soon u all will get ur wish


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

hi everybody! 
just want to clarify, do i need to include the ss points of 10 (for subclass 489) to EOI while sa processing my application? to get the passing score of 60pts on skillselect...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

adc14 said:


> hi everybody!
> just want to clarify, do i need to include the ss points of 10 (for subclass 489) to EOI while sa processing my application? to get the passing score of 60pts on skillselect...


The EOI system will automatically add these points based on the visa type selected.


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

which forms we need to fill and scan before submitting application online to diac?


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

my sa ss application refused due to not meeting the required pts of 60... according to sa my EOI pts should be 60 to get an approved application... my score w/o ss is 50pts plus 10pts of ss to apply for subclass 489


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

adc14 said:


> my sa ss application refused due to not meeting the required pts of 60... according to sa my EOI pts should be 60 to get an approved application... my score w/o ss is 50pts plus 10pts of ss to apply for subclass 489


Isnt your SS approved on 8/16/2012? as in the excel sheet


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Isnt your SS approved on 8/16/2012? as in the excel sheet[/QUOT
> 
> **********
> 
> yes! i already got the approval last 8/16/2012, but i received same email again from sa, then when i viewed the application tracking, it was refused... so confusing...


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

adc14 said:


> jinkyongann said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt your SS approved on 8/16/2012? as in the excel sheet[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Skill Select update*

Guyz here is latest update on skill select..

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results

On 1 August 2012 the first automated round of invitations to apply to migrate under the skilled independent and skilled family sponsored visas was completed under SkillSelect.

As SkillSelect is a new system, the first run of invitations was reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the SkillSelect and electronic lodgement system are working smoothly. While this first round of invitations was small, we expect to be increasing the number of invitations issued in future invitation rounds, so that Australia can benefit from the high quality client submitting Expressions of Interest through SkillSelect. It is anticipated that the next run of invitations will occur on 1 September 2012.

So whoever got their appoval can expect an invite for 1st Sept :clap2:

Rekha


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Robhin, hoping all you guyz will also hear soon from them.
> 
> I assume they have issued the # for this August and will issue approval to waiting list after 1st sept for next round of invites.. so relax guyz soon very soon u all will get ur wish


Ya, I really hope things turns out good at least sometime soon....Lost all my patience...:noidea:

Anyhow pls keep us posted about your movements with regards to visa application... Good Luck once again...


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Ya, I really hope things turns out good at least sometime soon....Lost all my patience...:noidea:
> 
> Anyhow pls keep us posted about your movements with regards to visa application... Good Luck once again...


This is just a test mail to check if my signature has been updated.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Ya, I really hope things turns out good at least sometime soon....Lost all my patience...:noidea:
> 
> Anyhow pls keep us posted about your movements with regards to visa application... Good Luck once again...


I can understand your frustration completely, I had literary refreshed my gmail close to 100 times in a day for two wks..

will keep u all posted, there is this one last step of visa  we would need a lot of help while submitting docs..


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August 

This is cooool !!!

Good luck to the waiting gang !


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !


Congrats ichtar !!

For which category and when u applied and with how many points.. ??

--
No need to reply...
Got info from shared Google Doc..


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> Congrats ichtar !!
> 
> For which category and when u applied and with how many points.. ??
> 
> ...


I applied for sys admin 262113 and claiming 60 points with sponsorship.

** I just read the end of your message ** 

moderator you can delete this useless post if you want


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi ichtar, 
Congrats to you 
I am just curious. 
Switzerland is such a nice country and living standard is said to be above Australia. Why would you want to migrate to AU? Swiss CHF is one of the world safest currencies.
See you at SA one day perhaps!


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !


Congrats...U got the invitation also on the same day???


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Commitment Document*

Can someone please share a format of what the commitment document looks like, if there is a standard template that is used across and if uploading one boosts the chances of getting a +ve response for State Sponsorship.

Advise please


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can someone please share a format of what the commitment document looks like, if there is a standard template that is used across and if uploading one boosts the chances of getting a +ve response for State Sponsorship.
> 
> Advise please


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/874912-post1451.html


----------



## ichtar (Jul 29, 2011)

@jinkyongann: Indeed Switzerland is nice we even have some Vegemite equivalent called Cenovis. But after spending some time in OZ we thought that we really would like to leave there, I do not think there is rationale beyond that choice. By the way Singapore is not a bad place to be either . 

@Ragini405 : Yes on the same day, it seems that the process has been smoothed.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Robhin, hoping all you guyz will also hear soon from them.
> 
> I assume they have issued the # for this August and will issue approval to waiting list after 1st sept for next round of invites.. so relax guyz soon very soon u all will get ur wish


Rekha,

Good on you  ...By the way, What is your total point test?


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !


Hi,

Congrats,and all the best for next stage!

Its more than a week, SA SS processing status stays at 9th July, hoping some update on it soon coz many applications in the google.sheet prior to 13th july had been decided already even some with docs received by 16th July as well.


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !



Hi Ichtar,
Congratulations and all the best for future process:clap2:....

I am still waiting for my decision, my doc received on 13th July and 3rd line came on 4th Aug  

I am loosing hope now.........


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi 

Congrats Rekha Raman

I am new to this forum. Glad to see there is some movement from WA.

I applied on the 2nd July and still waiting.....


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats Rekha Raman
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum. You have been waiting almost 2 months. Did you consider employer sponsorship? What job do you do?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

no new is good news !!

Better than rejection.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Welcome to the Forum. You have been waiting almost 2 months. Did you consider employer sponsorship? What job do you do?


Hi ManBearPig73

I am in HR in Employee Relations Manager and have a positve outcome from Vetassess for HR Advisor. 

I have considered employer sponsorship but no luck as yet.

The wait is driving me insane, I've contacted them several times and the replies are that it is has been assessed.

I don't know what to do or think anymore.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

plutology said:


> no new is good news !!
> 
> Better than rejection.


I suppose, but some news would be GREAT


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !



Hihi

When did you submit?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Hi ManBearPig73
> 
> I am in HR in Employee Relations Manager and have a positve outcome from Vetassess for HR Advisor.
> 
> ...


From everything I have read in the last few months I can only tell you to "keep the faith". The new system they implemented on 1 July 2012 is not working the way it should and there has been endless delays. Many on this Forum had to wait for 6 weeks to submit documents and their applications where just halted for weeks.

I think when WA wakes up there will be a rush of invitations from them. Let’s hope it will happen early in the new month. Best of luck to you.

I would assume you want to settle in Perth? I read on WA website that there is almost 20,000 South African there. I have to admit, from my own experience you find South Africans all over. I have even heard Afrikaans in a few malls while on Holiday there 2 months ago.

I tried SS but have given up on that idea. I have family in Brisbane and Queensland does not sponsor IT people. I will only leave SA if I can be close to my family in OZ. Luckily they can sponsor me, only problem is it's not a permanent residence visa only temp.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

got the invitation today.. yay... Lodged the application. But I have some problem uploading the documents


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

ichtar said:


> @jinkyongann: Indeed Switzerland is nice we even have some Vegemite equivalent called Cenovis. But after spending some time in OZ we thought that we really would like to leave there, I do not think there is rationale beyond that choice. By the way Singapore is not a bad place to be either .
> 
> @Ragini405 : Yes on the same day, it seems that the process has been smoothed.


Singapore is a place to work and earn. Not to live.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

want to see more moving


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

@ichtar:
Grass isnt always greener on the other side. It is greener where we chose to water it. Each has its own goods and bads. If given a choice of Singapore and Australia, I would choose to water the grass there. 
Good Luck to us and everyone on the visa processing!


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

plutology said:


> Singapore is a place to work and earn. Not to live.


Agreed. Work and Work and Work. under the Lee family.
From young, we are conditioned to think to work hard.
Of cos, the positive side would be Singapore is one of the very low crime rate countries. And it is an excellent financial hub.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

:ranger:


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Congrats on receiving SS from WA! I think your long wait has been paid off :clap2:

I too have applied with ICT BA for WA SS on July 31. The number I received is NOM-0712-795.

1. Any idea when I might get the approval?

2. I have received a query on 13th Aug from WA- 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds' and I responded back saying -
that I own some fixed property other than the investments and I would be disposing that property before I move to Aus.

Later on Aug 20, I have received an email from them 

'Information provided in this email is sufficient at this stage. Your application will now be assessed. Please note we have received a lot of applications and will be processing them as we can so I would appreciate your patience'

Can you throw some light on this?


May I know your application number for WA? Waiting to hear from you

Best Regards,
AG






Rekha Raman said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !! :cheer:
> 
> got approval email from WA today @ 1.15pm
> 
> ...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Friend,

I have seen that you have got the approval and invitation on 27th Aug.
Could you please tell me when did u apply for SA SS and when did ur docs reached them.


Regards...







ichtar said:


> Finally I got approval & invitation to apply today 27th of August
> 
> This is cooool !!!
> 
> Good luck to the waiting gang !


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

I have got one basic doubt for the invitations based on SA SS.

I can understand the SA state approving sponsorships on day to day basis.
But as per me, even we get SA approvals only once in a month the DIAC will be sending the invitations. (of course for August they told and given twice).

But I am seeing some of our friends getting invitations from DIAC around 22nd to 27th also...

Here I am confused a bit...could some one please clarify whether what I am understanding (Stated above) is correct or will DIAC also sends invitations on daily basis? I want this info because I have applied to SA SS on 13th july and my docs reached them on 23rd... :ranger:

So if invitations are not a monthly slot I am the happiest 

Thank you....


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Mates,
I need your help, I am in strange situation.
When I have applied for SA SS IELTS requirement was 6 in each band so I have attached result with score L-7 S-7 W-6 R-7 O-7. after new SNOL they have mentioned I need 6.5 in each band.

in Second situation, at the time of application my ACS was valid till 8th Aug, now my ACS assessment is expired.

Now the real problem... I have mailed SA regarding both the problems and supported new document..... with IELTS score 6.5 in each band and reassessment result from ACS valid till next two years. but I have received below mail from SA.

"In response to your e-mail, Immigration SA does not accept documentation that is sent separately and the documentation attached in your e-mail will not be included with your application ######.
Your application ##### will be assessed on the supporting documentation received and registered by the Immigration SA office on 13 July 2012. A decision will be finalized on your application within the next few weeks."

I don't no what would be the decision since my IELTS and ACS both will be not up to the mark. Does anyone came across similar situation or anyone have any idea how SA will react to my application.

Thanks.....


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got the approval from WA one hour before. Seems they started to move forward.

Hope all of you will get yours very soon. :clap2:


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

The morning start with a very effective mail....Got the invitation in EOI from DIAC...........


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

wow.. Good to hear..


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hip Hip hoooooooooooooooooooooray! :clap2:I have just got the WW SS approval...Hope everybody who applied gets soon





agandi said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Congrats on receiving SS from WA! I think your long wait has been paid off :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hip Hip hoooooooooooooooooooooray! :clap2:I have just got the WW SS approval...Hope everybody who applied gets soon


Congrats to all winners...

agandi u're so lucky u received it so quickly...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Yipeeeeeeeeeeee*

Got invited today :cheer2:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

plutology said:


> no new is good news !!
> 
> Better than rejection.


Not when you have high hopes of a positive result.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> I have got one basic doubt for the invitations based on SA SS.
> 
> I can understand the SA state approving sponsorships on day to day basis.
> But as per me, even we get SA approvals only once in a month the DIAC will be sending the invitations. (of course for August they told and given twice).
> ...


190 invitations do not fall in the monthly invitations. They will be issued based on ss approvals from state. So if you have an approval you will get invitation directly after approval.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Good on you  ...By the way, What is your total point test?


Thanks 4ndy,

my points 55+5 = 60 .. got invited to apply today for 190


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats rekha!!!! 

All the best..


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Mee too got invited today.

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hi Mates,
> I need your help, I am in strange situation.
> When I have applied for SA SS IELTS requirement was 6 in each band so I have attached result with score L-7 S-7 W-6 R-7 O-7. after new SNOL they have mentioned I need 6.5 in each band.
> 
> ...


For the first thing, the IELTs score : it will be assessed on the basis if the requirements at the time u applied to.
And the second thing the ACS assessment: you should contact to SA by email or call. Only they can clarify this point to u.This is direct informative link.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hip Hip hoooooooooooooooooooooray! :clap2:I have just got the WW SS approval...Hope everybody who applied gets soon


CONGRATS !!!! now we are moving into another boat  called visa application..letz all help and sail thru this stage as well together


Guyz still waiting dont lose hope..they have started move fast now for your good new very soon.. ALL THE BEST !!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Got invited today :cheer2:



Me too


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Got invited today :cheer2:


Congrats  

If you could answer the below questions, it would clear some uncertain things in my mind?

1) What is the score (points) of your eoi?
2) When did you submit your eoi?
3) What is the subclass of your invitation?

It would be very helpful and resourceful for me to know these details as I am planning to submit my eoi in the first week of october.

Thank you

Prabhath


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mnhinge said:


> Hi Mates,
> I need your help, I am in strange situation
> I don't no what would be the decision since my IELTS and ACS both will be not up to the mark. Does anyone came across similar situation or anyone have any idea how SA will react to my application.
> 
> Thanks.....


Call SA office... Tell them about your expiry... Do let them know about reassessment.... They are very cool and will listen to ur case... And wil suggest u way out... 
Ielts 6 each was required earlier... Case will be assessed with that requirement keeping in mind... I also had 6 each..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !!!! now we are moving into another boat  called visa application..letz all help and sail thru this stage as well together
> 
> Guyz still waiting dont lose hope..they have started move fast now for your good new very soon.. ALL THE BEST !!


Congratulations everyone who got approved especially Rekha


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hip Hip hoooooooooooooooooooooray! :clap2:I have just got the WW SS approval...Hope everybody who applied gets soon



Congratulations agandi


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Rekha and All!

FYI...In the approval PDF I just saw a statement - "Please note that your occupation must be on the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) on the date your signed agreement is received or this offer may not be valid"

In this context, I called WA Migration office and was told that it does not matter for Folks who applied in July '12. The officer Mr Kevin says that the occupation should be on the list when you make a application to WA.

Cheers




Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !!!! now we are moving into another boat  called visa application..letz all help and sail thru this stage as well together
> 
> 
> Guyz still waiting dont lose hope..they have started move fast now for your good new very soon.. ALL THE BEST !!


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> Call SA office... Tell them about your expiry... Do let them know about reassessment.... They are very cool and will listen to ur case... And wil suggest u way out...
> Ielts 6 each was required earlier... Case will be assessed with that requirement keeping in mind... I also had 6 each..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hi Nav/Wanttomove,
Thanks for your suggestion. I have called up SA Chennai office and they have confirmed that my IELTS requirement as per application date is valid. so 6 in each band is sufficient. Also my ACS result is valid as it was not expired at the time of documents received.

Just small query do I require to call SA official in Australia and cross verify the things?

Thanks again


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Congratulations everyone who got approved especially Rekha


Thanks irishshoegal !!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Congrats
> 
> If you could answer the below questions, it would clear some uncertain things in my mind?
> 
> ...


See my answers, hope this helps


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> See my answers, hope this helps


Thank you very much 

I can breathe some air of hope now....

Hope your PR gets approved soon. Congrats once again.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> I can breathe some air of hope now....
> 
> Hope your PR gets approved soon. Congrats once again.


I can breathe some air of hope now.... I can absolutely understand ur feeling  being thru this lot of time


----------



## mnhinge (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi mates my application is refused stating skill assessment is expired at the time of making decision. I was expecting it And happened same way.... I have sent them and mail again hope they will revisit my application....


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank God. I am soooooooooooooo happy. I got approval and invitation today: 28th August. Waiting for this since very looooooooooooooooooong. Soooo happy to get both on the same day.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. I am soooooooooooooo happy. I got approval and invitation today: 28th August. Waiting for this since very looooooooooooooooooong. Soooo happy to get both on the same day.


Congratulation!!!!
when did you applied? applied for which category?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. I am soooooooooooooo happy. I got approval and invitation today: 28th August. Waiting for this since very looooooooooooooooooong. Soooo happy to get both on the same day.


Congratulations
BTW, enter your data to Google spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi friends....

Now please guide with the next steps and list of all the necessary docs. When do we need to pay the visa fees. Should it be made thru only one credit card or can be done thru multiple cards?

Me and my husband both are included in the application. So, please let me know what docs does he require? Is IELTS mandatory for him even if his medium of education is english?


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Congratulation!!!!
> when did you applied? applied for which category?


Hi,

I have applied on 4th July and my docs reached on 16th July. Applied for 261311 category.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Got invited today :cheer2:


Congrats. :clap2:

I was also hoping to get 55+ SS 5 = 60 points. But since I already live in QLD I cannot get the WA SS unless I have a job offer in WA. Next stop, get IELTS 8 or finish studies.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi

Today I got reply which is refused due to short of financial sattlement. I have showed 25,000 AUD (with family). Ok, it may my mistake (I need to show 30,000 AUD), SA should inform me without reject my application. I noted the amount without read their specification properly. I am too heart for their decision so a small mistake. However, I request them to review my application.

Do you think it will be reviewd ? Now I show them my assest value about 50,000 AUD !!!

Regards
PAPPU


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats everyone. Seems like a lot of high numbers are being invited already. Im just worried about my 489 option. Last month there were only 1 invitation for this visa.

Ok. After ss, whats next? How long it might be to step in oz?


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Weve had ours for a while just waiting for visa.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks 4ndy,
> 
> my points 55+5 = 60 .. got invited to apply today for 190


I have 60 points as well.... the only different are i am onshore and less experiences


----------



## Sarat2aus (Aug 28, 2012)

*Finally*

Got my SA SS approved and the Visa invitation today  ....it was an enthralling 1month journey and I was following this forum all the time..Thanks for guys like nav.mahajan:clap2: :clap2: for creating the spreadsheet, helped me a lot to follow the trend..shall update my info in the spreadsheet in sometime

Thanks again to everyone...now the journey starts for the Visa grant!!!


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got reply which is refused due to short of financial sattlement. I have showed 25,000 AUD (with family). Ok, it may my mistake (I need to show 30,000 AUD), SA should inform me without reject my application. I noted the amount without read their specification properly. I am too heart for their decision so a small mistake. However, I request them to review my application.
> 
> ...


Apologies.I would also suggest to go for appeal/review. If you had realized and raised this before decision that would have saved your case definitely. However, now make a proper case and provide all the evidence of funds you have, it may work.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sarat2aus said:


> Got my SA SS approved and the Visa invitation today  ....it was an enthralling 1month journey and I was following this forum all the time..Thanks for guys like nav.mahajan:clap2: :clap2: for creating the spreadsheet, helped me a lot to follow the trend..shall update my info in the spreadsheet in sometime
> 
> Thanks again to everyone...now the journey starts for the Visa grant!!!


Congrats!pls share your timelines in the sheet.thanks


----------



## Sarat2aus (Aug 28, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> Congrats!pls share your timelines in the sheet.thanks



Updated already..Is there any thread which I can follow from here on??


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> I have 60 points as well.... the only different are i am onshore and less experiences


 can u please let me know, how and what about ur process till now ?

Letz see if we can work on it..

Rekha


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> can u please let me know, how and what about ur process till now ?
> 
> Letz see if we can work on it..
> 
> Rekha


No news since i applied on 2 July. Looks like the application number does not mean anything as mine is NOM-0712-34.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sarat2aus said:


> Updated already..Is there any thread which I can follow from here on??


Congrats to Sarat and Ragini both the SS approvals and invite.........:clap2::clap2::clap2: Welcome on board for visa application process...... :boxing::boxing: 

Now it time for :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got reply which is refused due to short of financial sattlement. I have showed 25,000 AUD (with family). Ok, it may my mistake (I need to show 30,000 AUD), SA should inform me without reject my application. I noted the amount without read their specification properly. I am too heart for their decision so a small mistake. However, I request them to review my application.
> 
> ...


How much you declared for each 'Cash in Hand' and 'Other assets' and with how many dependents ?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> Apologies.I would also suggest to go for appeal/review. If you had realized and raised this before decision that would have saved your case definitely. However, now make a proper case and provide all the evidence of funds you have, it may work.



Hi Friend

Thank you. I already made a review application today. Look forward their reply.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Please Help!!
I have applied for SA SS and waiting for approval through an migration agent, showing my work exp for the company I am currently working, I do not wish to work for them anymore, but my agent advices me to continue working until I apply for a visa and get a call from CO.( to my company). Otherwise I'll have to change/update the CO/application regarding my new job and company which might cause delay.

Can you please advice me shoud I continue working until I apply for my Visa and get a call from CO, Or leaving the company would be fine??

Thanks.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> How much you declared for each 'Cash in Hand' and 'Other assets' and with how many dependents ?


Hi

Cash in hand AUS 20,000 and other assests AUS 5,000. Total AUD 25,000. I have one dependency only.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cash in hand AUS 20,000 and other assests AUS 5,000. Total AUD 25,000. I have one dependency only.


OIC..

There are couple of people in this thread who were refused for same reason but they emailed with funds proof and got reverted their decision.

Please dig through this thread and you surely will get info.

best of luck..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> ...


If the ACS has assessed your experience from this company as current company you work.... then you have to work in that company till the time you get invite..... 

But make sure if you leave the company... you leave it on good note.... That if verification comes to the company then give positive node...... if they won't give this... Visa can be refused....... So do keep this thing in mind....:ranger:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> OIC..
> 
> There are couple of people in this thread who were refused for same reason but they emailed with funds proof and got reverted their decision.
> 
> ...



Hi Friend

Great. Thank you for reply. Your msg give me relax and increase slight hope for SA SS. But I am little confused about fund proof. Do I need to show bank statement or documents ? or email them just fund summery ?

Thanks again


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> Great. Thank you for reply. Your msg give me relax and increase slight hope for SA SS. But I am little confused about fund proof. Do I need to show bank statement or documents ? or email them just fund summery ?
> 
> Thanks again


I believe bank statements for bank deposited money and documents for fixed assets, investments, provident fund etc.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have shown funds to be 42000 AUD for my family (including two kids and spouse).

could some one please tell me whether this is okay or not?
I am really worried after seeing mirza_755's post.



Please respond...

thanks





mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got reply which is refused due to short of financial sattlement. I have showed 25,000 AUD (with family). Ok, it may my mistake (I need to show 30,000 AUD), SA should inform me without reject my application. I noted the amount without read their specification properly. I am too heart for their decision so a small mistake. However, I request them to review my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

more approvals


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have shown funds to be 42000 AUD for my family (including two kids and spouse).
> 
> ...


If you had put 20K funds in cash and overall 42K, than you are safe.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

A$25k for single and add S$5000 for every dependent added.

So, main applicant + spouse + 2 kids = S$40k is sufficient. This has to be CASH.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi ausmsc, from the spreadsheet i noticed you have applied for SA ss on 15th july, but for submitting using the old application the deadline is 14th Jul 4 pm. I have submitted on 16th July for 261311 and it did not gave any error while submitting, and after waiting for one month on 13th Aug my application got refused by stating the above reason. I have reapplied again on 13th aug with new application but my occupation came under medium availablity. They might have not allowed to submit at first instance nor refused it immediately after submitting instead of keep me waited for one month. Now i am not sure by the time they will process my new application my occupation will not reach planning level.


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

is the 25K needed at time of applying for SS? or when I arrive in SA?
what financial docs do they need? bec I have calculated that I will have the 32K by the time I get the visa which is around 1 yr time.pls advise


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Application number does mean something of-course*

Application number does mean something of-course. First they r just analysing occupations that was on the list and now they r off. Notice that all the invitations r for Business Analysts (for example). They want to close that door first -the off list occupations- then they will proceed with the rest. The good thing that they r working with a steady base, don't worry our time will come folks..just be patient guys.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!



Sarat2aus said:


> Got my SA SS approved and the Visa invitation today  ....it was an enthralling 1month journey and I was following this forum all the time..Thanks for guys like nav.mahajan:clap2: :clap2: for creating the spreadsheet, helped me a lot to follow the trend..shall update my info in the spreadsheet in sometime
> 
> Thanks again to everyone...now the journey starts for the Visa grant!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I do not know about the current rules but I did not show any funds whatsoever when I applied for SS and at the time of 176 application with DIAC.



ladyme28 said:


> is the 25K needed at time of applying for SS? or when I arrive in SA?
> what financial docs do they need? bec I have calculated that I will have the 32K by the time I get the visa which is around 1 yr time.pls advise


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

Last month (July) WA sponsored 18 for subclass 190 and 1 for subclass 489. are they giving more priority on 190 rather then 489 ? I have 55 point .I am confuse about which subclass will be best for state approval in my case? any comments pls.....


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

momin said:


> Last month (July) WA sponsored 18 for subclass 190 and 1 for subclass 489. are they giving more priority on 190 rather then 489 ? I have 55 point .I am confuse about which subclass will be best for state approval in my case? any comments pls.....


if ur occupation is on WA occupation list go for 190


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You do not need to show any proof of funds with the application which is mentioned pretty clearly in the eligibility requirements. However, they may ask for proof of funds if they want to


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah! After exactly 12 long weeks, I got an email today saying that they need ACS assessment letter. I have already included that with my initial application, but now after all this wait time they say they are waiting on it  Not sure why they think I didn't submit it or why they didn't ask me to submit it all these 12 weeks if they thought it was missing in my application.

Anyway emailed them once again, so still waiting on them to get back to me


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

northwest said:


> Ah! After exactly 12 long weeks, I got an email today saying that they need ACS assessment letter. I have already included that with my initial application, but now after all this wait time they say they are waiting on it  Not sure why they think I didn't submit it or why they didn't ask me to submit it all these 12 weeks if they thought it was missing in my application.
> 
> Anyway emailed them once again, so still waiting on them to get back to me


Oh great. It means you should hear back from them in a day or 2 with a +ve result.
So that means VIC was just sitting on your application, otherwise why would they request ACS when you already sent them the same. And that too exactly after 12 weeks. According to me they just sit on all the applications, i have seen another guy who got +ve result last week and he had applied just a week before you i guess.
Anyways all the best.


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !!!! now we are moving into another boat  called visa application..letz all help and sail thru this stage as well together
> 
> 
> Guyz still waiting dont lose hope..they have started move fast now for your good new very soon.. ALL THE BEST !!


Hi, Rekha, we are in the same boat now. I got the 190 invitation yesterday as well. :clap2:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarat2aus said:


> Got my SA SS approved and the Visa invitation today  ....it was an enthralling 1month journey and I was following this forum all the time..Thanks for guys like nav.mahajan:clap2: :clap2: for creating the spreadsheet, helped me a lot to follow the trend..shall update my info in the spreadsheet in sometime
> 
> Thanks again to everyone...now the journey starts for the Visa grant!!!


Mute Spectators


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

kevincathy said:


> Hi, Rekha, we are in the same boat now. I got the 190 invitation yesterday as well. :clap2:


Congratulation......


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Vibz!

I have sent the signed agreement copy to them by email today. Hope to get the invite soon 




vibz said:


> Congrats to all winners...
> 
> agandi u're so lucky u received it so quickly...


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Called WA today, the lady officer told me the waiting would be bit longer for my application which has been lodged on 16th July. 

I think it's time to forget this for a period and concentrate on the routines...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

kevincathy said:


> Hi, Rekha, we are in the same boat now. I got the 190 invitation yesterday as well. :clap2:


Congratulations !!! :clap2::clap2:

One last step and we are there...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

My spouse is going to accompany me while immigrating.
Please let me know what should I select for both the below questions while submitting my EOI :

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
Yes OR No


2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Yes OR No


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Called WA today, the lady officer told me the waiting would be bit longer for my application which has been lodged on 16th July.
> 
> I think it's time to forget this for a period and concentrate on the routines...


Nataraj dont worry, the batch which got invites also got the same reply from them jus one day before the agreement letters very sent.. 

In your case and others waiting, my two cents is on first week of Sept or at the most second wk, u guyz will get the agreements and invite... have little patience  (thru exp I know how easy it is to say then going thru)

Rekha


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Kevin! Way to go! 



kevincathy said:


> Hi, Rekha, we are in the same boat now. I got the 190 invitation yesterday as well. :clap2:


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> if ur occupation is on WA occupation list go for 190


Hi, do we have a separate list state wise? if yes, could you please provide pointers to where I can see such list, state wise...

Thank you


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

@prgopala I noticed you were invite last month and presumably you already lodged the visa application. Have you been allocated a CO yet?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*State Sponsorship application*

Wrapping up stuff before I submit my application for SS. Need help on a couple of things :

1. Uploading documents : Are documents mandated to be in a prescribed format (.doc , .pdf ...) ?
Some would be scanned copies such as the IELTS test report. Skilled Sponsorship decln for instance is by default a word doc.

2. I believe there is no need notarize the docs as was needed by ACS for skill assessment.

3. Supporting docs - The app has space for many supporting docs to be attached.
Advise on what kind of docs can be posted here to support the application please ?


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

NSW SOL was last updated in Sep 2011 and I think same is the case with other states. Is it likely that the SOL will be refreshed on 1st Sep ?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!
I am planning to apply for VIC SS so what do you think I should select for the following questions while submitting my EOI :

1. Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? * The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.

2. Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* 

This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.

Yes OR No


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Whoohoo!!! Congrats to all who received their approvals and invites.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

momin said:


> Last month (July) WA sponsored 18 for subclass 190 and 1 for subclass 489. are they giving more priority on 190 rather then 489 ? I have 55 point .I am confuse about which subclass will be best for state approval in my case? any comments pls.....


489 is temporary visa and therefore you will not be a permanent resident and have none of those benefits. The upside is its worth 10 point where the 190 is worth 5 points but the visa is a permanent resident visa. On the 489 you can apply for permanent residency after 2 years of working in OZ.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

@andiamo 

1. I uploaded all pdfs. You have to sign the Victoria nomination declaration so you will have to scan them as pdf.

2. All except the ielts and assessment results need to be ctc'd.

3. I uploaded whatever they wanted up front, nothing more nothing less: 



> a detailed resume or CV
> Victorian nomination declaration
> skills assessment
> IELTS results
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

metaform said:


> @andiamo
> 
> 1. I uploaded all pdfs. You have to sign the Victoria nomination declaration so you will have to scan them as pdf.
> 
> ...



Thanks metaform.

I am unclear on what they mean by Trade Qualifications / certificates. Employment experience letters ?


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

aman86 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can any body plz confirm how to apply for western australia sponsorship, as I am unable to find any link for application on their website.


yes we have!but we used a migration agent.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Plutology,

Thanks for the reply 

I have checked with the SA site yesterday and got the confirmation that
for the applicant + 3 dependents the cash component should be 20000AUD and assets component is 20000 AUD and no need to show any proofs of the funds as of now. However they may ask if required.

Hence I correct that all the 40000 AUD need not to be in cash.

Regards...




plutology said:


> A$25k for single and add S$5000 for every dependent added.
> 
> So, main applicant + spouse + 2 kids = S$40k is sufficient. This has to be CASH.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks irishshoegal !!



Congratulations to everyone who got invitations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Could you please post the last 3 numbers of your WA application and the Date please? just to get an idea. 

I saw that it takes approximately 6 months to process 190 & 1 year to process 189 visa..Am I correct?

ANyway all the best again!!!!!!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys! I have got the invite from Skill Select to apply for visa  I am just dumbfounded !!! They two taken 4 hours to send the invite after I sent the agreement copy


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys,
I need your help please

I was asked by the state to advice them if I have access to fund amounting to $ 30-35K (couple)
How did you reply for that question.

Please give me your ideas who had the same additional information and any others who think the best way to reply

Thanks a lot


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys! I have just got an invite to apply for visa from Skill select 

I am just dumbfounded! WA have taken 4 hours to acknowledge after I sent the agreement copy


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

^ As far as I understand, these would be certifications (Microsoft, CCNA, et al) or professional memberships that pertain to your nominated occupation.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulation to those who have received invitation. For those who are still waiting WA SS approval, including me  ... Dont be grey, i believe one day we will receive their email. Cheer up!!


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

momin said:


> Last month (July) WA sponsored 18 for subclass 190 and 1 for subclass 489. are they giving more priority on 190 rather then 489 ? I have 55 point .I am confuse about which subclass will be best for state approval in my case? any comments pls.....


thats my concern aswell. I dont have enough points for 190 visa because of my very old IELTS 6, however this same IELTS enables me to ask for priority processing, so I decided to stick with a 489 and priority instead of retaking the test.

But im very concerned about the number of invitations given. I have sent an email to WA`s immi office and they guaranteed that the same priority applies to both visas.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> yes we have!but we used a migration agent.


Here is the link :

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Guys,
> I need your help please
> 
> I was asked by the state to advice them if I have access to fund amounting to $ 30-35K (couple)
> ...


Hi,

Dont worry, its a routine question and pretty much most of us were asked to provide additional info.

You can say you have access to 35k (or mention lill extra like 40k $), this funds are from both my moveable and immovable assets.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*EOI Club*

Friends,

I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

We can fill the info and see the ranking......


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Friends,

I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

We can fill the info and see the ranking......


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited
> 
> ...


Dear Naveen,

Thank you for the Initiative..
As I see even if you have 60 Points( 5 for the SS), will the Invites be given??
Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Friends,

I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

We can fill the info and see the ranking......


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear Naveen,
> 
> Thank you for the Initiative..
> As I see even if you have 60 Points( 5 for the SS), will the Invites be given??
> ...


I have got the invite...... i have the 60 points with SS to apply Visa......


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have got the invite...... i have the 60 points with SS to apply Visa......


Congrats.... I am planning to apply for SS once I get the ACS result, Hopefully i will get it by sept 1st and I hope the ceilings have not reached by then..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Friends,

I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

We can fill the info and see the ranking......


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

momin said:


> Last month (July) WA sponsored 18 for subclass 190 and 1 for subclass 489. are they giving more priority on 190 rather then 489 ? I have 55 point .I am confuse about which subclass will be best for state approval in my case? any comments pls.....


No doubt..just go for 190. U'll get so many benefits like medicare (health insurance), centrelink funds, free education for kids (if u have)..etc


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont worry, its a routine question and pretty much most of us were asked to provide additional info.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rekha. Does it necessary to give a break up like from which source I can get funds?

Thanks again


----------



## 223111_DownUnder (Aug 24, 2012)

Got a mail yesterday asking for access to additonal source of funds. Looks like On list occupatiions are moving as well.

Occupation : HRA | WA SS applied 16th Jul 12 | Response : Additional funds information asked for
Points : 70


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,
I appiled for WA State sponsorship on 24th Aug. They havent asked me for any documents or made any contact with me till now . I wonder how long it will take?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

223111_DownUnder said:


> Got a mail yesterday asking for access to additonal source of funds. Looks like On list occupatiions are moving as well.
> 
> Occupation : HRA | WA SS applied 16th Jul 12 | Response : Additional funds information asked for
> Points : 70


Hi,

How much funds had you quoted earlier? Are you with dependents too ?


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi friends....
> 
> Now please guide with the next steps and list of all the necessary docs. When do we need to pay the visa fees. Should it be made thru only one credit card or can be done thru multiple cards?
> 
> Me and my husband both are included in the application. So, please let me know what docs does he require? Is IELTS mandatory for him even if his medium of education is english?


Please let me know...........


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> thats my concern aswell. I dont have enough points for 190 visa because of my very old IELTS 6, however this same IELTS enables me to ask for priority processing, so I decided to stick with a 489 and priority instead of retaking the test.
> 
> But im very concerned about the number of invitations given. I have sent an email to WA`s immi office and they guaranteed that the same priority applies to both visas.



Thanks a lot for your information which relieved my tension...


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*South Australia SS*



nav.mahajan said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have created a spreadsheet to see the ranking of the EOI's to get invite and people who are already invited
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Unfortunately, my application got refused due to discrepancies between the information provided in SA SS application and EOI.

I have no surname, but as per my UAE visa my surname is my father's name. so I used my father's name in "Family Name" field.

Now i have to re-apply as per new requirement. But I have to wait for end of September since I am improving my IELTS scores now.

Hopefully I will be succeeded this time.


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

What is in your passport for last name/family name...is that different from the name you have entered in EOI....infact my case is also similar... i do not have any surname but in my passport and my UAE visa i am having my father's first name as my last name....
Does that will affect the EOI/ application....????


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

Any South Australia State Sponsorship approval today???


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

And finally they have updated Application Processing Date on their website......... its now "16/07/2012".................


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> And finally they have updated Application Processing Date on their website......... its now "16/07/2012".................



Hi umairahmad,

could you please give the exact link for seeing the processing date of SA website?


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi umairahmad,
> 
> could you please give the exact link for seeing the processing date of SA website?



here it is,.......
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi umairahmad,
> 
> could you please give the exact link for seeing the processing date of SA website?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> And finally they have updated Application Processing Date on their website......... its now "16/07/2012".................


so does it mean that the application filed from 16th July onwards or documents received, as i have filed on 13th July and docs reached on 26th July.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi,
> I appiled for WA State sponsorship on 24th Aug. They havent asked me for any documents or made any contact with me till now . I wonder how long it will take?


Hey,

They dont ask for any docs, your EOI and the info provided by you on your WA application is all they need, waiting time I can say would b much less then us as they are back on their track of working JET SPEED  .. 

hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

rks890 said:


> so does it mean that the application filed from 16th July onwards or documents received, as i have filed on 13th July and docs reached on 26th July.


the applications whose documents received from 16th july onwards...
I confirmed this thing from SA people. They consider documents received date as registration date....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Thanks a lot Rekha. Does it necessary to give a break up like from which source I can get funds?
> 
> Thanks again


Breakup is not required, jus mention funds are from both moveable and immovable assets.. thats what we have mentioned on the application.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey,
> 
> They dont ask for any docs, your EOI and the info provided by you on your WA application is all they need, waiting time I can say would b much less then us as they are back on their track of working JET SPEED  ..
> 
> ...


Are they working JET speed, Rekha!!:confused2: It feels ages since I applied....:ranger:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

SA SNOL is also updated .. 

Check at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol data


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> SA SNOL is also updated ..
> 
> Check at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol data


I think only the design is changed. 
I could not observer any special data changes...
Is it or not?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I think only the design is changed.
> I could not observer any special data changes...
> Is it or not?


Didnt scrutinised it... but saw change so posted...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> OIC..
> 
> There are couple of people in this thread who were refused for same reason but they emailed with funds proof and got reverted their decision.
> 
> ...


Hi Friends

I called SA immi office several times, but they told me thta it is not possible to re-visit my application. I email them but they yet reply.:ranger: I am so frustated, for a small issue my application is refused. There is no light waiting for me. I have nothing to do....BAD LUCK :confused2:................


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I am sooooo happy that just few minutes before, I have got my 
SA SS approved and immediately I have got invite for applying visa
in the skill select ... 

I feel very thrilled as I have been waiting for this from past sooooooo many days...

Thanks for all of you to share info here ....


Uma









mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I called SA immi office several times, but they told me thta it is not possible to re-visit my application. I email them but they yet reply.:ranger: I am so frustated, for a small issue my application is refused. There is no light waiting for me. I have nothing to do....BAD LUCK :confused2:................


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow thats really good. Congratulations. So they have already reached 07/23 then. They updated the website saying they are processing for 07/16


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I called SA immi office several times, but they told me thta it is not possible to re-visit my application. I email them but they yet reply.:ranger: I am so frustated, for a small issue my application is refused. There is no light waiting for me. I have nothing to do....BAD LUCK :confused2:................


I checked the thread and 'immu999' was also rejected for same reason but later got approved. Please check with 'immu999'..


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Here is my timeline for VIC SS

Applied on: 25th July
Further Info provided on: 27th july
Got a reply against the same on: 9th August

Application is still in process and I am anxiously waiting for an approval mail from them.

According to the mail that I have recieved from them it has been mentioned that it may take upto 12 weeks (3 months) to complete the process.
However, there are folks on this forum who have recieved their VIC SS withing a month or two. Hoping for the best ray2:

Is there anyone sailing in the same boat?

All the best!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Employment history on the CV*

Have read in quite a few places not to have any breaks in employment when building a CV for State Sponsorship. Does this also mean not to have breaks between graduation and first employment ?

I had taken a year off to prepare for my CAT entrance b/n the time I graduated to when I joined my first company. Would that be a concern ?
If yes, what would be the best way to mitigate it ?


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Wow thats really good. Congratulations. So they have already reached 07/23 then. They updated the website saying they are processing for 07/16



yes they have reached upto 23rd today as my docs have been received by them on 23rd july


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my timeline for VIC SS
> 
> ...



Yep, see my timelines. Not to disappoint you, but VIC takes the whole 12 weeks to process the SS. I don't know what kind of processing they do that they take so much of time. So expect something in october for your SS.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I am sooooo happy that just few minutes before, I have got my
> SA SS approved and immediately I have got invite for applying visa
> ...


Congrats buddy..... :clap2::clap2::clap2: Welcome on board....

Now Skill select people are working very fast.. they don't have any capping on SS every month and any back log of approved SS to invite... :boxing: :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I checked the thread and 'immu999' was also rejected for same reason but later got approved. Please check with 'immu999'..


Hi, Thank you. I need immu999 email and contact info. Do you or anyone have ?

my email : [email protected]


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately, my application got refused due to discrepancies between the information provided in SA SS application and EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Jogiyogi,

Can you please elaborate? My wife, the principal applicant does not have a surname too. The only name she has is of ONE word as well. We have tackled IELTS and ACS without problems so far. When applying for SS or further DIAC applications, what precaution must we take....is it must to put in a surname or can it be left blank? Please let me know your thoughts ..many thanks.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All !!
supposedly my VIC SS is rejected..... will I be able to edit my EOI and then apply for SA SS again using the same submitted EOI ??


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Today a surprising thing happened. Me an my wife both have EOI's in skillselect. And i am waiting for 189 visa invitation or a VIC approved 190 because i have more points than my wife so we thought we would go with me as primary applicant.
Now my agent had applied for SA SS for my wife and now she has got an invitation to apply for a 190. I am very happy with that, but i am not sure about how good Adelaide is in terms of ICT occupations. We both are IT professionals with over 8 years experience. I work as DBA & my wife works as a BA. So how good are our chances in SA. Because we were initially planning for Sydney or Mel. But now this opportunity is knocking our doors.
I would wait till 1st sept or most probably 15th sept to get a 189 invite. If i do not then i might take this bait. 
What do you guys think.


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Today a surprising thing happened. Me an my wife both have EOI's in skillselect. And i am waiting for 189 visa invitation or a VIC approved 190 because i have more points than my wife so we thought we would go with me as primary applicant.
> Now my agent had applied for SA SS for my wife and now she has got an invitation to apply for a 190. I am very happy with that, but i am not sure about how good Adelaide is in terms of ICT occupations. We both are IT professionals with over 8 years experience. I work as DBA & my wife works as a BA. So how good are our chances in SA. Because we were initially planning for Sydney or Mel. But now this opportunity is knocking our doors.
> I would wait till 1st sept or most probably 15th sept to get a 189 invite. If i do not then i might take this bait.
> What do you guys think.


Hello,

I am also DBA and waiting for SA SS. 

I am constantly looking some job sites like careerone.au and seek.com.au for openings to understand the trend and found almost zero in SS, At present it seems the market is on just warming up and the job trend in australia I believe (by reading some other threads) would start from Jan usually. Not sure about it, but comparitvely VIC , SA would have lesser, but anyways I dont have other option.

All the best for your 189. BTW your occupation code showing as 261311 where in for DBA it is 262111?

-Thanks


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Volcano said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also DBA and waiting for SA SS.
> 
> ...


Oh, thats a long story. I initially had applied to ACS as DBA but my experience is a mixture of Software development & DBA. ACS assessed me as analyst programmer since most of my experience is in Software development and i just moved to DBA field 3 years back. So on paper i am Analyst Programmer but working as a DBA.


----------



## Volcano (Jul 25, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh, thats a long story. I initially had applied to ACS as DBA but my experience is a mixture of Software development & DBA. ACS assessed me as analyst programmer since most of my experience is in Software development and i just moved to DBA field 3 years back. So on paper i am Analyst Programmer but working as a DBA.


I See,

The code 261311 in SA at present in medium availability category, just FYI.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL data


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Volcano said:


> I See,
> 
> The code 261311 in SA at present in medium availability category, just FYI.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL data


Thanks. Does not really affect me since my Wife has an invite from SA and i will be the partner if in any case we go with the 190 invitation. I am waiting for Sept 1st for the 189 invites.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

*Surname issue*



VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Jogiyogi,
> 
> Can you please elaborate? My wife, the principal applicant does not have a surname too. The only name she has is of ONE word as well. We have tackled IELTS and ACS without problems so far. When applying for SS or further DIAC applications, what precaution must we take....is it must to put in a surname or can it be left blank? Please let me know your thoughts ..many thanks.


Dear,

If your wife does not have a surname then just enter name (Single word) in "Family name" and leave the "Given name" blank in EOI.

I wish you should not pay like me due to this small mistake.
Now in my case I have to wait for 13th October since I will get my IELTS result then. And who knows I would score the required bands in each level.

Hope this information would help you. Good luck.


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Have read in quite a few places not to have any breaks in employment when building a CV for State Sponsorship. Does this also mean not to have breaks between graduation and first employment ?
> 
> I had taken a year off to prepare for my CAT entrance b/n the time I graduated to when I joined my first company. Would that be a concern ?
> If yes, what would be the best way to mitigate it ?


Doesn't matter, don't go by such 'sayings'. It is not possible always not to have breaks, just take it easy. You are thinking too much

Good Luck!


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Dear Senior expats (esp rekha, destinationaustralia shohagkuet, vvc),

I just received a mail from WA - 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds although you are currently living in Western Australia your application indicated you had limited funds'

i saw some previous posts saying to show a amount of $35000. pls advice if there is any requirements for minimum funds available.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Dear frnds,

I just received a mail from WA - 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds although you are currently living in Western Australia your application indicated you had limited funds'

Pls advice if there is any requirements for minimum funds available.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vibz said:


> Dear Senior expats (esp rekha, destinationaustralia shohagkuet, vvc),
> 
> I just received a mail from WA - 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds although you are currently living in Western Australia your application indicated you had limited funds'
> 
> i saw some previous posts saying to show a amount of $35000. pls advice if there is any requirements for minimum funds available.


The WA site on SS just mentions sufficient funds to cover three months. I see that you are already in WA on 475 and presume you have a job. So write to WA telling them this fact. Else if you can back up your claim with proof $35000 would be safe , for self, add $5000 for each dependent (The criteria for funds followed by SA is 25000+5000 for each dependent) I guess as WA is a costlier place than SA.

Hope this helps

Good Luck!


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> The WA site on SS just mentions sufficient funds to cover three months. I see that you are already in WA on 475 and presume you have a job. So write to WA telling them this fact. Else if you can back up your claim with proof $35000 would be safe , for self, add $5000 for each dependent (The criteria for funds followed by SA is 25000+5000 for each dependent) I guess as WA is a costlier place than SA.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you so much. I hope they wont ask for any proof.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Dear,
> 
> If your wife does not have a surname then just enter name (Single word) in "Family name" and leave the "Given name" blank in EOI.
> 
> ...


@ jogiyogi, volatilevor, antony kv

Sorry to hear about your case jogiyogi. Hope it gets sorted out in the next round.

My two cents on the "Name" issue-

The problem here is not of having a single name or no surname, but that of discrepancy between names as mentioned in different documents.

One should meticulously ensure that the name is the same as that in the initial document (preferably passport). Any subsequent change of name should be supported by a change of name certificate from the competent authority (Gazette Notification in case of India)

In case any authority mentions the name incorrectly take immediate steps to correct it and do not follow the incorrect name.

So while submitting EOI or SS ensure that the name mentioned is the same as that in the passport which in turn is same as the Educational certificates, TRF, Assessment etc.

Having a single name or no surname, as such is not a problem, but uniformity is to be always maintained.

Cheers!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Yipeeeeeeee!*

:cheer2::cheer2:My application approved :lol:
Got SKill select invitation too :flypig:
It's time to :rofl:

Thanks to ALLAH to bless me with this invite
and thanks to all forum members to support me during my SA SS

:clap2:
Praying for the rest of the process ray2:


----------



## ksundeep11 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Planning to apply for NT 489 visa (Regional SS)*

Hi everyone,

This is Srikanth planning to apply for NT Regional SS (489 visa).

I got positive from ACS for software engineer (261313).

I am waiting for my IELTS results which is get on 07 sep 2012.

need to get overall 7 and speaking 7 for my skillset.

If anyone on the same boat Please share your experiences with us.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:My application approved :lol:
> Got SKill select invitation too :flypig:
> It's time to :rofl:
> 
> ...


Congrats wanttomove...... :clap2::clap2: Finally it happened for you after a long and prized wait....:boxing::boxing: 

Good to see this for you..... Welcome on board....


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats wanttomove...... :clap2::clap2: Finally it happened for you after a long and prized wait....:boxing::boxing:
> 
> Good to see this for you..... Welcome on board....


Congrats wanttomove.

Just a question.. within 7 days of lodgement of visa, are we supposed to recieve an email acknowledgement?
which also include pdfs to ask us go medical.
thanks for reply.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Congrats wanttomove.
> 
> Just a question.. within 7 days of lodgement of visa, are we supposed to recieve an email acknowledgement?
> which also include pdfs to ask us go medical.
> thanks for reply.


Acknowledgement comes in a day or two..... Meds people are getting it in few days for Med requests and some have to wait for some more time..... There system is slow and it gives intermittent exceptions...... Upload of documents is pain...... :boxing:


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Acknowledgement comes in a day or two..... Meds people are getting it in few days for Med requests and some have to wait for some more time..... There system is slow and it gives intermittent exceptions...... Upload of documents is pain...... :boxing:


Thanks Nav.M
I lodged this Monday. Has neither acknowledegment nor med request.
Shall wait to next week.


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:My application approved :lol:
> Got SKill select invitation too :flypig:
> It's time to :rofl:
> 
> ...




Many Many Congrats!!!! 

Best of Luck for the rest of the process........ and do pray for us as well!!!! :clap2:


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations buddy :clap2: :clap2:




wanttomove said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:My application approved :lol:
> Got SKill select invitation too :flypig:
> It's time to :rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Could someone please tell me what are all the documents which we need to submit for the spouse?

Please help me in this...as per my understanding these are:

His 1.Date of Birth certificate
2. Current employment certificate
3.pass port
4.IELTS score card and 
5. Our marriage certificate.

Please correct me if i have missed out anything.

Thanks in advance.

Regards....







nav.mahajan said:


> Acknowledgement comes in a day or two..... Meds people are getting it in few days for Med requests and some have to wait for some more time..... There system is slow and it gives intermittent exceptions...... Upload of documents is pain...... :boxing:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could someone please tell me what are all the documents which we need to submit for the spouse?
> 
> ...


Employment I don't think so required... if you are not claiming for skilled spouse points.... 

Rest need to be there......


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats wantomove on ur approval. Time to enter ur data in the new spreadsheet for 190 applicants


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Employment I don't think so required... if you are not claiming for skilled spouse points....
> 
> Rest need to be there......


Even if you are claiming partner points employment is not required. Only ACS assessment is required.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

ksundeep11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is Srikanth planning to apply for NT Regional SS (489 visa).
> 
> ...


Apart from basic requirement, financial evidence is also required. Also, dont forget to provide requirement of your occupation in NT. You can refer NT website for vacancy. Few people got rejected bcoz they have not shown enough proof of vacancy. Personally I found there are not much oppurtunity for s/w engg. All the best.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Got invited today :cheer2:


Congrats Rekha, VVC and shohagkuet .... 

Really glad for u guys 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vibz said:


> Thank you so much. I hope they wont ask for any proof.


most of the cases they dont as for proof, however I suggest you mention little higher than their suggested amounts. In case they ask for proof you can always req ur friends to trfr some amount into ur account as a loan (as ur alreay there ur frnds can lend in $), or if you have any assets in India you can mention them even if they r family property.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:My application approved :lol:
> Got SKill select invitation too :flypig:
> It's time to :rofl:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!:clap2:
Best of Luck !!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Are they working JET speed, Rekha!!:confused2: It feels ages since I applied....:ranger:


I agree with you Akmirror, I felt same but when we submitted they were still trying to understand their new sys, hence we had go thru all that anxiety. However if you have noticed everyday somebody or other is getting communication from them and one expat members signed and uploaded the agreement within a hour he got invite email 

I think currently they are working this way, job code + date of application + immediate requirements = invite.

Can you please update ur timelines, letz see if can take a guess as to when wud be ur turn.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I think currently they are working this way, job code + date of application + *immediate requirements* = invite.


I don't think so because immediate requirement for ICT BA's are no more available for WA SS for the month of August 2012 ..... 

check the following link 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I agree with you Akmirror, I felt same but when we submitted they were still trying to understand their new sys, hence we had go thru all that anxiety. However if you have noticed everyday somebody or other is getting communication from them and one expat members signed and uploaded the agreement within a hour he got invite email
> 
> I think currently they are working this way, job code + date of application + immediate requirements = invite.
> 
> Can you please update ur timelines, letz see if can take a guess as to when wud be ur turn.


Hi Rekha,

Called WA today and a guy told me that my application is under assessment and with CO. So thinking it as a good sign so far and thus expecting to get my decision next week. ray:

By the way did you apply for the visa?


----------



## littlevish (Aug 3, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Congrats!!!:clap2:
> Best of Luck !!!


Friends,

Anyone applied after 16th July (in the new system) got you state sponsorship approved? I applied on 3rd August and waiting for something to work out.

Thank you


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> I don't think so because immediate requirement for ICT BA's are no more available for WA SS for the month of August 2012 .....
> 
> check the following link
> 
> ...


yes your correct, but the link is for job codes WA removed effective 7th August.

For people whoever applied before that date my assumption applies , WA guyz have updated couple of expats who called them they are working backwards to clear all the application received for job codes removed from the WASOL.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Called WA today and a guy told me that my application is under assessment and with CO. So thinking it as a good sign so far and thus expecting to get my decision next week. ray:
> 
> By the way did you apply for the visa?


Not yet .. I am still trying to sink in fact that I finally got invited  

told you so.. dont worry u will get ur invite by next wk end..as I said WA guyz are fully rejuvenated after their long vacation  they are working at jet speed..

ALL THE BEST !!!


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

littlevish said:


> Friends,
> 
> Anyone applied after 16th July (in the new system) got you state sponsorship approved? I applied on 3rd August and waiting for something to work out.
> 
> Thank you


I have applied on 20 July and I have not seen any person getting invitation. I guess it will take time ,another factor is the job code. Mine was software engg so keeping finger's crossed as SNOL has been updated.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> @ jogiyogi, volatilevor, antony kv
> 
> Sorry to hear about your case jogiyogi. Hope it gets sorted out in the next round.
> 
> ...


Hi volatilevor,

Yes, you are right. The name should be as per the passport and secondly, we should read every information carefully while submitting EOI. In case of uncertainty always click on "?" button before that specific field. It always helps.

Regards,
Jogesh


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey,
> 
> They dont ask for any docs, your EOI and the info provided by you on your WA application is all they need, waiting time I can say would b much less then us as they are back on their track of working JET SPEED  ..
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

vibz said:


> Dear Senior expats (esp rekha, destinationaustralia shohagkuet, vvc),
> 
> I just received a mail from WA - 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds although you are currently living in Western Australia your application indicated you had limited funds'
> 
> i saw some previous posts saying to show a amount of $35000. pls advice if there is any requirements for minimum funds available.


You should declare that u have 35 k if u have a wife only. For each other dependent u have to add 5k. I have declared 42k for my family with one kid. They will not asked for any proof. But be prepared a statement about the sources of this fund. U may tell them u have cash, gold etc


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

vibz said:


> Dear Senior expats (esp rekha, destinationaustralia shohagkuet, vvc),
> 
> I just received a mail from WA - 'Can you please advise if you have access to any other funds although you are currently living in Western Australia your application indicated you had limited funds'
> 
> i saw some previous posts saying to show a amount of $35000. pls advice if there is any requirements for minimum funds available.


You should declare that u have 35 k if u have a wife only. For each other dependent u have to add 5k. I have declared 42k for my family with one kid. They will not asked for any proof. But be prepared a statement about the sources of this fund. U may tell them u have cash, gold etc


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

well, my case might serve as a kind of relief for some people regarding funds...

In my app I declared only $10.000 (based on 3 months living plus some extra). Initially I have applied for 190 and then sent an email asking to change for 489 and priority processing. 2 days later, a CO replied back to me asking for more information regarding this change. They didin't asked for more proof of funds, so I believe they are OK with that.

Breaking down my expenses, $10.000 in cash is good enough for months :

Single guy moving alone
Worldwide health insurance
Bycicle rider and public transportation user. I don't intend to buy a car
Preference for share accomodation
Friends in WA
Job experience in AUS (2y ago when I was studying)
Family support

I can live with $1600\month anywhere, anytime. $10.000 is enough money even for almost an year.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> most of the cases they dont as for proof, however I suggest you mention little higher than their suggested amounts. In case they ask for proof you can always req ur friends to trfr some amount into ur account as a loan (as ur alreay there ur frnds can lend in $), or if you have any assets in India you can mention them even if they r family property.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha..i just replied to them that i have access to $42000. They haven't asked for any proof yet. Living expense would be around $900 (max) for a single person. So its more than enough.

Expecting a positive response by next week.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> You should declare that u have 35 k if u have a wife only. For each other dependent u have to add 5k. I have declared 42k for my family with one kid. They will not asked for any proof. But be prepared a statement about the sources of this fund. U may tell them u have cash, gold etc


Thanks shoha..i just replied to them that i have access to $42000. 

Expecting a positive response by next week.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Ok update on my VSS after 5 weeks of acknowledging my submission of my application, VS now wants me to go through another round of my qualification approval from ACECQA . So apart from the Assessing authority apparently for me to teach in Victoria State I have to get a certificate from them! It takes 8 weeks! Can't understand why they would not have mentioned it earlier . So further delays!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Forum!!

I applied WA SS 190 on 30-Aug-12.Do anyone know how much time it will take for approval ??

Seems they are taking more than 1 month currently but also came to know that they have increased processing speed as usual I.e. 5 days or so( which was before SKILLSET inception) 

Any views on same ????

+ Assessment :30-08-12 ,WA SS Applied 30-Aug-12


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

I received my WA SS approval and agreement today.

No to send scan and e-mail back......

HRA 190 - EOI 1 July - WA SS 2nd July 190 - 60points


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

My head is still spinning

Received my WA SS approval today. 

Applied 2nd July already. The wait almost drove me crazy.

All the best for those still waiting.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Forum Friends ,

I already have WA SS 475 visa & now got WA SS for 190 visa so applying to new 190 next week.

Also, i am moving next month to WA next month as well. Is it possible that i can live in perth for next six months because 190 visa will be finalized in this time period as well. 

Note that my current 475 visa is granted with out any condition & no condition of living in regional area in mentioned in my visa grand letter.

kindly suggest


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> I received my WA SS approval and agreement today.
> 
> No to send scan and e-mail back......
> 
> HRA 190 - EOI 1 July - WA SS 2nd July 190 - 60points


WOW positive news I'm also HRA 190 - EOI 1 July - WA SS 4th July 190 70 points - STILL WAITING


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> @ jogiyogi, volatilevor, antony kv
> 
> Sorry to hear about your case jogiyogi. Hope it gets sorted out in the next round.
> 
> ...



I think that makes sense.....if documents are same then there shouldn't be any issue, hopefully


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Ok update on my VSS after 5 weeks of acknowledging my submission of my application, VS now wants me to go through another round of my qualification approval from ACECQA . So apart from the Assessing authority apparently for me to teach in Victoria State I have to get a certificate from them! It takes 8 weeks! Can't understand why they would not have mentioned it earlier . So further delays!


Could u please let me know which visa sub class r u applying for? I have applied for 886 which is closing on 1 jan 2013.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have got the invite...... i have the 60 points with SS to apply Visa......


With SS, do you need to pass EOI process? If so, we have to wait for their invites while competing with others.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> I received my WA SS approval and agreement today.
> 
> No to send scan and e-mail back......
> 
> HRA 190 - EOI 1 July - WA SS 2nd July 190 - 60points


Hi Filander5, congrats again! 
What do you mean by 
"No to send scan and e-mail back......"


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Forum Friends ,
> 
> I already have WA SS 475 visa & now got WA SS for 190 visa so applying to new 190 next week.
> 
> ...


Quite tricky move 
Well i think u can live Anywhere in Australia on 475 ..... but can only work in WA regions .... Secondly on 475 job hunting would be problematic area for u as Perth is Metro Area ..... Well if u would be able to manage any job in Perth on 475 that experience will not covered for PR leading from 475 but if u already applied for 190 then no need to worry about ......

All the best 

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

sanda1234 said:


> Could u please let me know which visa sub class r u applying for? I have applied for 886 which is closing on 1 jan 2013.


Hi I ve applied for 190


----------



## abbaba (Sep 1, 2012)

*Hi Metaform*

Would you suggest to apply for SS even if you have your relative in AU who is willing to sponsor you? After July 2012, new set of visa options were provided and I don't know which type should i be logging in since family sponsored visa was out. Any advise? I was a bit lost.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Financial declaration*

As we all know, VIC requires $30000 AUD to be shown for financial support as a part of the SS process.

Wondering what they mean by accessible finances. 
Do they require us to have 30K AUD in liquid cash and sources such as Shares, MFs, Term deposits ?
Or do they take into consideration immovable assets such as property / house etc as well. 30K in liquid assets is mind boggling, atleast for me 

Advise please.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

TWA said:


> Dear Forum Friends ,
> 
> I already have WA SS 475 visa & now got WA SS for 190 visa so applying to new 190 next week.
> 
> ...


Whilst you are on a 475 visa, you need to comply with the conditions that you agreed to when you accepted state sponsorship. Hence, until you obtain another visa and whilst you are in Australia on the 475 visa, you have to live AND work in regional areas of WA only. The state does check that you are complying with the conditions of the state sponsorship and you do have to provide proof of residence when you arrive in WA. They also send you bi-annual surveys just to check that you are still living and working in a regional area.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Hi Filander5, congrats again!
> What do you mean by
> "No to send scan and e-mail back......"


Thanks Irish


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

I meant to say now instead on No.

I received the WA SS agreement and have send it back before I receive my invation to apply for the visa


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats to all that have received sponsorship and therefore received invitation from skillselect. We hope to share in your joy soonest.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> I meant to say now instead on No.
> 
> I received the WA SS agreement and have send it back before I receive my invation to apply for the visa


Thanks, hopefully will be getting a yes on Monday


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi Forum!!
> 
> I applied WA SS 190 on 30-Aug-12.Do anyone know how much time it will take for approval ??
> 
> ...


I afraid you might have to wait for 2 months to receive outcome.

They are Now only processing those application that received early July..

expected to have long wait...:ranger:


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

No rush guys.... SA SS has just increased the processing time from 8 weeks to 12 weeks !!!

:ranger:

'''The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 12 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times''''

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi volatilevor,
> 
> Yes, you are right. The name should be as per the passport and secondly, we should read every information carefully while submitting EOI. In case of uncertainty always click on "?" button before that specific field. It always helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the tips. I actually checked our situation once again and here is the actual scenario..apologies for the confusion earlier -

1) Name on all educational certificates (10th, 12th and Bachelors degree) is just the first name (one word) and this has not been rectified.
2) Name on passport was also one word till 2007 but in 2007, dad's name was added while applying for a US visa application. Passport now has the first name and dad's name as surname. 
3) IELTS and ACS has been passed/assessed using current passport - so there is a match in the names...however, IETLS/ACS/Passport do NOT match the educational documents mentioned above as they contain only the first name. Will this be a problem if I eventually apply for the visa with DIAC?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ank said:


> Hi ausmsc, from the spreadsheet i noticed you have applied for SA ss on 15th july, but for submitting using the old application the deadline is 14th Jul 4 pm. I have submitted on 16th July for 261311 and it did not gave any error while submitting, and after waiting for one month on 13th Aug my application got refused by stating the above reason. I have reapplied again on 13th aug with new application but my occupation came under medium availablity. They might have not allowed to submit at first instance nor refused it immediately after submitting instead of keep me waited for one month. Now i am not sure by the time they will process my new application my occupation will not reach planning level.


Hi Ank,

I have been processing application through agent and he has submitted on 15July. What he has said is first round of approval has been finished and probably second round of approval ll start soon. But dont know exact date . I am stil waiting for a good news


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Forum Friends ,
> 
> I already have WA SS 475 visa & now got WA SS for 190 visa so applying to new 190 next week.
> 
> ...


Hi TWA,

Just on your point of applying for 190 visa, i needed some help/clarification.
I am currently holding a WA SS 475 visa and would like to apply for WA SS 190, if that gives me a direct PR. Could you explain the difference between a normal PR and a WA SS 190 PR? Secondly, since i already hold 475 visa, what is the procedure apply for 190 visa?
Thanks.
PV


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

andiamo said:


> As we all know, VIC requires $30000 AUD to be shown for financial support as a part of the SS process.
> 
> Wondering what they mean by accessible finances.
> Do they require us to have 30K AUD in liquid cash and sources such as Shares, MFs, Term deposits ?
> ...


Hi andiamo,

No, not in liquid cash. You can consider cash, assets(property/house/furniture/car), gold etc.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear PV,

WA SS 190 visa will give you direct PR but condition will be that you have to live in WA ( including perth) for next two years after PR.

To get normal PR you have to live in regional WA for two years on 475 visa then apply for PR, 
where as , with WA SS 190 PR you can get in six months if you able to get WA SS.

To get 190 visa state sponsorship, visit WA state website & check if your occupations is still open & available , if it still available then apply it. 

similarly you can also visit other states websites if you are interested in other states.

Hoping your questions are answered.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Shoaib & MAZ 25.


Thanks for your response ... You are right that i need to comply with visa & 475 visa conditions.

So, I have cross checked my 475 SS agreement with WA.. agreement only have conditions that i have to live in WA for two years... living regional WA or excluding perth is not mentioned in agreement at all. Secondly, my 475 visa grant is Not having any condition.

So, what i conclude that i am can live in Perth as it is not viloataing my agreement with WA or Visa conditions. As i already applied 190 visa so dot want to move in region to full fill two years residency requirements.

Further i am thinking to email this query to WA SS department.. please suggest.

Dear Other senior forum Friends,

Please comment on living in Perth on 475 visa with above mentioned conditions.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Thanks guys for the tips. I actually checked our situation once again and here is the actual scenario..apologies for the confusion earlier -
> 
> 1) Name on all educational certificates (10th, 12th and Bachelors degree) is just the first name (one word) and this has not been rectified.
> 2) Name on passport was also one word till 2007 but in 2007, dad's name was added while applying for a US visa application. Passport now has the first name and dad's name as surname.
> 3) IELTS and ACS has been passed/assessed using current passport - so there is a match in the names...however, IETLS/ACS/Passport do NOT match the educational documents mentioned above as they contain only the first name. Will this be a problem if I eventually apply for the visa with DIAC?


Yes, this has the potential to create problems. It is good that it has been observed now itself. However, one doubt remains. What was the document based on which your name in the passport was changed to what it is now. Normally, in India the reference for passport is the 10th certificate, both for name as well as date of birth. If one has to change name in a passport a change of name certificate (gazette notification) would be required. So, if 10th certificate was the document submitted for the passport, submit a miscellaneous application immediately to the passport office requesting correction of error and revert to your name as it is in your 10th certificate. 


Good Luck!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Why this??*

*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*
I'm getting this message aggain and again while lodging online application through skill select....

Has anyone got this msg?
What's the solution???


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes, this has the potential to create problems. It is good that it has been observed now itself. However, one doubt remains. What was the document based on which your name in the passport was changed to what it is now. Normally, in India the reference for passport is the 10th certificate, both for name as well as date of birth. If one has to change name in a passport a change of name certificate (gazette notification) would be required. So, if 10th certificate was the document submitted for the passport, submit a miscellaneous application immediately to the passport office requesting correction of error and revert to your name as it is in your 10th certificate.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi destinationaustralia ...thanks for the reply. I am a bit confused though on what steps to take..here is what happened back in 2007:

Old passport had only ONE name but it had the fathers name listed already. The form was filled requesting that fathers name be added as surname and that this be done in a new passport as otherwise they add it on the observation page and it is a hassle. The documents provided was old passport, application form and the fees..thats it. The passport office then added the fathers name in the new passport. Hope that is clear now...

Now could you pls clarify what error must be rectified and how to rectify it? I am confused...many thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

TWA said:


> Dear Shoaib & MAZ 25.
> 
> Thanks for your response ... You are right that i need to comply with visa & 475 visa conditions.
> 
> ...


The 475 visa is also better known as the regional sponsored visa, hence in accepting the sponsorship, You agreed to live in regional areas only. The agreement should not have to specify where the areas are as it is assumed that you did your research and therefore understood what you were signing up to.

Perth has not yet been reclassified as a regional area for migration purposes so unfortunately, you cannot live in any of the metropolitan areas.

The visa grant never specifies conditions that you agreed to with the sponsoring state but if you were to apply for PR on the basis on the 475 visa, you would be required to provide proof that you did indeed live and work in a regional area for the 2 years required, failing which you would not be eligible for PR and would therefore need to take steps to comply with this condition before you could re-apply again.

You may have applied for a 190 visa but you do not have the visa yet and until such time that you have the visa, bearing in mind that nothing is guaranteed with visas, you need to comply with the conditions of your existing visa. What would happen if your 190 visa was denied? You have a direct route to PR simply by complying with the conditions of your existing visa, so don't spoil it. When you have your approved 190 visa, then you can be free to live and work wherever you want but now and until such time that you do have the visa, then the condition that you agreed to when you took up state sponsorship still applies.

As I said, you need to provide proof of living and working in a regional area, so unless you do that, I'm not quite sure how you're hoping to prove that you are complying to conditions that you readily agreed to.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry to disagree. As far as I know, Perth is a regional area for specified visa programs see

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/regional-perth-aug-2011.pdf

Question is : Is this reclassification applied retrospectively or only applies to applications after the date it was issued. I tend to think that any time spent in Perth after the announcement was time in Regional area regarless of when your visa was issued, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi TWA,

thanks for your response. 
My skill is listed in SOL, but do i have to start the procedure of applying for this visa like a fresh applicant or can the documents and the visa granted through 475 subclass is enough as the starting point. What was your next step after getting the 475 visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

tenten said:


> Sorry to disagree. As far as I know, Perth is a regional area for specified visa programs see
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/regional-perth-aug-2011.pdf
> 
> Question is : Is this reclassification applied retrospectively or only applies to applications after the date it was issued. I tend to think that any time spent in Perth after the announcement was time in Regional area regarless of when your visa was issued, but that is just my opinion.


I remember that article very well. It came out when there were plans to include Perth as a regional area and an announcement was to be made when the immigration rules were changed to effect those changes. 

Since that article came out, DIAC has gone very quiet about the issue and no communications were issued to confirm that the rules have been changed. As such, the old rules are actually very much in place and Perth is still not classified as a regional area.
The Minister might have made up his mind but rules need to be put in place to effect the changes and this unfortunately has yet to be done.

I suspect that with the mining boom in the regional areas, there is really no benefit to actually including Perth as a regional area anymore as all the mining projects are actually in regional areas and companies and the Government want to attract workers to the regional areas to fill the vacancies there.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> I remember that article very well. It came out when there were plans to include Perth as a regional area and an announcement was to be made when the immigration rules were changed to effect those changes.
> 
> Since that article came out, DIAC has gone very quiet about the issue and no communications were issued to confirm that the rules have been changed. As such, the old rules are actually very much in place and Perth is still not classified as a regional area.
> The Minister might have made up his mind but rules need to be put in place to effect the changes and this unfortunately has yet to be done.
> ...


The explanation makes sense. A public announcement that they have changed their mind is ok, or is it? Would the voting Australian public will be concerned that the Minister is reconsidering policy on Perth reclassification. I am a novice when it comes to Australian politics but I would like to think that political expediency is as weighty as gold - globally.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

tenten said:


> The explanation makes sense. A public announcement that they have changed their mind is ok, or is it? Would the voting Australian public will be concerned that the Minister is reconsidering policy on Perth reclassification. I am a novice when it comes to Australian politics but I would like to think that political expediency is as weighty as gold - globally.


Normally, DIAC would publish any changes as a press release on their website. I doubt that normal Australians would care as any changes would not affect them. I suspect the voting public would be more interested in how many places are available for migration each year as opposed to where migrants wish to settle. It would be us migrants that would stand to benefit from a change in the rules.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi destinationaustralia ...thanks for the reply. I am a bit confused though on what steps to take..here is what happened back in 2007:
> 
> Old passport had only ONE name but it had the fathers name listed already. The form was filled requesting that fathers name be added as surname and that this be done in a new passport as otherwise they add it on the observation page and it is a hassle. The documents provided was old passport, application form and the fees..thats it. The passport office then added the fathers name in the new passport. Hope that is clear now...
> 
> Now could you pls clarify what error must be rectified and how to rectify it? I am confused...many thanks


 In fact what the Passport Officer did way back in 2007 was incorrect; although it was with the intention to help you at that instant. No authority is empowered to effect an addition/deletion/change in name, unless supported by a gazette notification or at least an application for the same. 

Hmm..... your case seems as little complicated. OK, in case you have used name +surname for IELTS, Assessment etc and the passport is the last document issued then I would suggest to apply for an official change of name (to include your fathers name as surname officially) It involves:-
a) an affidavit signed before a Notary
b) notification of name change in two leading daily ( one local and one english)
c) Apply with a) and b) above for for publication in Govt Gazzette 

Any laywer will help you with this; it is a simple process. May cost you about 5000 INR. One done you will officially and legally known as per the new name (in your case name+ surname). When ever you use the old document attach a copy of the gazette notification. If the whole process is backdated to 2007 nothing like it

Or else, if you have used only your name in IELTS/ Assessment then as I said earlier, again apply to the passport Officer stating that the earlier change was an error (as it was not supported with a legal change of name process) and request to revert back. 

Good Luck!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Shoaib & MAZ 25.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response ... You are right that i need to comply with visa & 475 visa conditions.
> ...


In fact 475 is of two type- one family sponsored 475, under which the holder needs to stay in the Designated Area. For WA the Designated Area is classified as anywhere in WA (so that includes Perth of course)

The second type is 475 State Sponsored - In this case the holder needs to live in regional WA and that does not include Perth.

So whether you can live in Perth or not depends on the type of 475 you hold.

Hope this helps


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> In fact what the Passport Officer did way back in 2007 was incorrect; although it was with the intention to help you at that instant. No authority is empowered to effect an addition/deletion/change in name, unless supported by a gazette notification or at least an application for the same.
> 
> Hmm..... your case seems as little complicated. OK, in case you have used name +surname for IELTS, Assessment etc and the passport is the last document issued then I would suggest to apply for an official change of name (to include your fathers name as surname officially) It involves:-
> a) an affidavit signed before a Notary
> ...


Thanks destinationaustralia...I just want to summarize the scenario and then would like to clarify if we still need to proceed with the steps you have mentioned. Apologies if I am retyping what I've said already but better to be clear:

1) At the moment - IELTS/ACS/Current Passport ALL have the correct first name and surname and received positive assessment and awaiting IELTS result
2) 10th/12th/Degree certificates - all of this has just the correct first name only

If this scenario will be a problem, which stage will it be in...when DIAC is ready to issue the visa? And which part will be the problem...the 10/12/degree certificates or something else? Apologies again for the trouble.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Thanks destinationaustralia...I just want to summarize the scenario and then would like to clarify if we still need to proceed with the steps you have mentioned. Apologies if I am retyping what I've said already but better to be clear:
> 
> 1) At the moment - IELTS/ACS/Current Passport ALL have the correct first name and surname and received positive assessment and awaiting IELTS result
> 2) 10th/12th/Degree certificates - all of this has just the correct first name only
> ...


OK...just read your reply a couple of times and finally got it ...so please ignore my previous reply....and many thanks destinationaustralia...that was very helpful. I will check if by any chance I have the affidavit...I do not recollect getting it back then. If I dont have it,I will start the steps as mentioned by you to obtain the legal proof. One last question - you reckon this WILL be a sure problem for DIAC or will such a thing only be questioned by a really strict CO? I know you do not work with DIAC but just wondering what you think based on what you have read or heard


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Please confiirm the forms for applying 190*

Hi Friends,

Could some one please tell me what are the forms that we need to while applying for 190 visa?

My migration agent had sent Form 80,Form 1221, Form 1276 and Form 956 for me to fill.

Please tell me whether all these forms are needed for us to submit?

Please clarify this 

Regards...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> OK...just read your reply a couple of times and finally got it ...so please ignore my previous reply....and many thanks destinationaustralia...that was very helpful. I will check if by any chance I have the affidavit...I do not recollect getting it back then. If I dont have it,I will start the steps as mentioned by you to obtain the legal proof. One last question - you reckon this WILL be a sure problem for DIAC or will such a thing only be questioned by a really strict CO? I know you do not work with DIAC but just wondering what you think based on what you have read or heard


Well, my gut feeling is that this may be a problem at the DIAC CO stage if like you mentioned 'a strict CO' notices a difference between your passport/IELTS/ACS name and that mentioned in your education certificates (But then again, even during ACS assessment I guess you must have produced your degree certificates and it has passed the scrutiny). 

Even subsequently, when you look for a job in Oz and the employer chooses to check your degrees wrt your passport/visa a difference would be noticed.

I think in your case, as you have decided to go with name+ surname, legalize it so that at least you have a back up and it doesn't cost much.

The only small hitch here is that, ideally this legalization should have been done in 2007 before the change of name in the passport was affected. Anyway, better late than never

Good Luck!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> No rush guys.... SA SS has just increased the processing time from 8 weeks to 12 weeks !!!
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> ...


If the track record of SA in processing the application is observed, it can be seen that they are faster than the stated processing time. Even when the processing time was mentioned as 8 weeks, in practice the applications were being cleared in about 6 weeks time. 
I think the last application cleared is of 24 Jul ie; a little more than 5 weeks. Some hope here I guess

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Destination, is this a pattern for us that all agencies increase their timeframe the moment we apply for it. . 
I am just hoping for a positive response, no natter when it comes. Lets hope it sticks to the timeline it was processing at. I dunno why they increased their time though when they were maintaining it anyways?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Destination, is this a pattern for us that all agencies increase their timeframe the moment we apply for it. .
> I am just hoping for a positive response, no natter when it comes. Lets hope it sticks to the timeline it was processing at. I dunno why they increased their time though when they were maintaining it anyways?


True indeed. But I have a feeling that SA is mentioning a worst case scenario to avoid queries from applicants. I think it would take a much lesser time. Let us hope for an early processing

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya, i am sure they get a lot of queries. I myself have called them at least 5 times on diff occassions


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> SA SNOL is also updated ..
> 
> Check at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol%20data


Hi brahm. Any news on ur case


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> In fact 475 is of two type- one family sponsored 475, under which the holder needs to stay in the Designated Area. For WA the Designated Area is classified as anywhere in WA (so that includes Perth of course)
> 
> The second type is 475 State Sponsored - In this case the holder needs to live in regional WA and that does not include Perth.
> 
> ...


I agree with destinationaustralia. I have got the same reply from DIAC when I raised the question. 

TWA - As u have already received WA SS approval for 190, I think u can live in Perth. I have read somewhere that the commitment to the sponsored state will be considered from the day application is approved. However its better to check with WA.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi brahm. Any news on ur case


Not yet... Waiting eagerly...


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> Not yet... Waiting eagerly...


Best of luck....


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yay!!!...... Got my wa sponsorship today!just rang up now and they said a letter has been sent to my agent which I have to sign and send back!.....great news to hear first thing on a Monday!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha and other applicants
I do not find a Save option while filling up 190 application? Did i overlook ?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## ksundeep11 (Jul 15, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Apart from basic requirement, financial evidence is also required. Also, dont forget to provide requirement of your occupation in NT. You can refer NT website for vacancy. Few people got rejected bcoz they have not shown enough proof of vacancy. Personally I found there are not much oppurtunity for s/w engg. All the best.



Hi Ashish,

Actually i have done my masters in IT in Melbourne and i stayed in australia for 5 years and could not apply for PR as they have changed rules time to time and came back to India. now i have got 4.5 years in IT and only option left for me is NT as of now. Few people got rejected because they have not shown enough proof of vacancy...... you mean Software jobs in NT ?
if you dont mind could you plz clarify me...?
thanks in advance


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks, hopefully will be getting a yes on Monday


Hi Shoegal,

Any update so far? 

Has anyone received invitation for the HRA category, if so please update complete details like, when u applied for state sponsorship, invitation grated date and the total point score, just to have a fair idea?

This wait is killin me....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha and other applicants
> I do not find a Save option while filling up 190 application? Did i overlook ?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


Hi VVC,

I am yet to start my application, but got a confirmation from Ruhul that the application can be saved for submission on later date, pls chk once again.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Yay!!!...... Got my wa sponsorship today!just rang up now and they said a letter has been sent to my agent which I have to sign and send back!.....great news to hear first thing on a Monday!


CONGRATS !!! welcome aboard !! :clap2:


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Can you guys tell me what is the number to ring them up and how should I ask them about my state sponsorship, I mean should i quote my reference number or what? 

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Yay!!!...... Got my wa sponsorship today!just rang up now and they said a letter has been sent to my agent which I have to sign and send back!.....great news to hear first thing on a Monday!


Congrats... Lucky you.....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Yay!!!...... Got my wa sponsorship today!just rang up now and they said a letter has been sent to my agent which I have to sign and send back!.....great news to hear first thing on a Monday!


Congrats Gary!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Best of luck....


Hi...

Brahm's case will be a milestone, as it will indicate the processing of Online Applications. as Brahm has applied on 24th of July.....

Best of Luck to Brahm ............ Keep us posted of any updates!!!

Regards,


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody please comment.............


Will the processing of Online Applications be faster or slower??????


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Once the process has started how long on average will it take to process applications from a single date......... as per my understanding it should be faster as they may have developed some automated system for the scrutiny of applications.......in contrast to paper based apps where scrutiny has to be made manually......... and offers to issued manually........

have your Say!!!!


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

We applied to WA i takes approx about 2 months.Other places take longer!


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats to everyone that has gotten SS thus far, for those of us that applied in August (16), I know that we are in for a long wait.

Fortunately, WA has started moving again. Maybe end of this month or early october.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

akmirror, are u the same akmirror in PIO??


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

akanawu said:


> akmirror, are u the same akmirror in PIO??


yes. There is and can be only one akmirror and thats me....lolzz....:eyebrows:


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi 

This is jasvir applied ss as cook for visa 489 on 31.07.12. Nomi 812. Could any one has any idea how long it will takes to give me result of my application and please let me know if anyone know about what number of nomination is going at this time.

This is my first thread on this site and i am looking forward to get reply soon from you guys.

Thanks guys,

Jasvir


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

*South australia state sponsorship applicants with - 60 points only.*

Firstly i would like to thank all the members for sharing such a useful information.

I had applied for SASS on 30 Aug 2012 and i am scoring only 60 points only. On the SA Govt site its clearly mentioned - "Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 16 July 2012. The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 12 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times"

I have the following queries in mind - 

1. When can we expect the applications submitted on 30 Aug to be picked for processing?? As at the moment the applications for 16 July are worked upon. Does govt moves day by day like picking 16 July, 17 July and so on... Or is it like 16 July to 22 July, applications being picked for a week. So want to know how exacts this works in terms of applications being worked upon. Please help to provide info on this.

2. I only score 60 points in 190 visa due to my bad IELTS score. I had R-6.5, W-6.5, S-6.5, L-6.5 O-6.5 .

Can senior expats please suggest what are chances for candidates like me For getting State Sponsorship and an EOI invitation, considering both the points (My date of submitting SASS application and my IELTS score).

Please expats help to reply for both the queries. As per the information i would decide to re appear for IELTS so as to increase my score.

I would be waiting for some helpful info.

Many Thanks
IPS


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

IPS said:


> Firstly i would like to thank all the members for sharing such a useful information.
> 
> I had applied for SASS on 30 Aug 2012 and i am scoring only 60 points only. On the SA Govt site its clearly mentioned - "Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 16 July 2012. The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 12 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times"
> 
> ...


Initally the processing time was 8 weeks. NOw they changed it to 12 weeks. Please go through the below spread sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0

Its something like submitted date and the SOL Code. 

My IELTS score exactlly same as your. I think they consider 6.5 as cut off thats all.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Not many invitations today... 

let's hope for tomorrow as last week we had one HR advisor invited.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ebyoct82,

Thanks For the info. Can you please e mail me the xls at [email protected]. The sheet wont open locally.

Also when they govt said 12 weeks, so that means from the day we had submitted the application?? Is this correct??

Please advise.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

metaform said:


> @andiamo
> 
> 1. I uploaded all pdfs. You have to sign the Victoria nomination declaration so you will have to scan them as pdf.
> 
> ...



Quick input please. 
Presume the Skill Sponsored Declaration does not require to be certified by a Notary.
I have downloaded a copy, cross signed, scanned and uploaded the same. Hope that should be enough. And believe the same applies to the CV, Financial Declarations and other supporting docs....

No where on the website do they mention about requiring to get documents certified by a Notary. 

Advise please.


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello all, if we got VSS, do we need to pass the EOI process ? Does Visa subclass 886 need to go via EOI process?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Quick input please.
> Presume the Skill Sponsored Declaration does not require to be certified by a Notary.
> I have downloaded a copy, cross signed, scanned and uploaded the same. Hope that should be enough. And believe the same applies to the CV, Financial Declarations and other supporting docs....
> 
> ...


Any documents that are photocopies need to be notarized. Any documents that you're creating yourself or are originals don't.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!....signed the form and got it sent off ,hopefully I will have invite by Tomo!.....my agent did say the people working in the office were on holiday that's why it took so long ?! So hopefully a lot more of u will here back soon!....thanks to everyone on this forum for ur help!gonna find an other one to join in now


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Yeeeeehar got WA SS today HRA - applied WA 4Jul12 application number 151


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Thanks guys!....signed the form and got it sent off ,hopefully I will have invite by Tomo!.....my agent did say the people working in the office were on holiday that's why it took so long ?! So hopefully a lot more of u will here back soon!....thanks to everyone on this forum for ur help!gonna find an other one to join in now


Gary2379 delighted for you, well done  off to the next club


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Not many invitations today...
> 
> let's hope for tomorrow as last week we had one HR advisor invited.


Got WA SS today HRA applied 4th Jul number 151


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been following Expat forum since the past few days. I just got my positive skill assessment from EA. I have 55 points as of date and need 5 points for applying for sc190. I am on the verge of applying for my sponsorship. I have few confusions regarding the entire process. Once I receive my sponsorship, will I simultaneously get an EOI invitation or should I apply for EOI after getting sponsorship? Also, can anyone tell me the best way to answer the RnD questions so that I can obtain my sponsorship as soon as possible.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Thanks guys!....signed the form and got it sent off ,hopefully I will have invite by Tomo!.....my agent did say the people working in the office were on holiday that's why it took so long ?! So hopefully a lot more of u will here back soon!....thanks to everyone on this forum for ur help!gonna find an other one to join in now


Well done, why are you using an agent?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks, hopefully will be getting a yes on Monday


As predicted I got approval today


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks shoegal!well done u 2!....its taken a while but it seems to be getting nearer now!i didn't think I would be able to do all the paper work myself as I didn't even know about these forums but if I knew that then I prob would have given it a go myself,I think I paid in the region of 4 grand:/ not really worth it!......it's funny I had my flight booked for this evening, I was hoping to have had my visa by now so changed it lastnite to next month so hopefully I'll have my medical done by then!


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Got WA SS today HRA applied 4th Jul number 151


YUPIIIIIIIIIII Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! congrats mate!:clap2:

Im next ! here.. pick me pick me.... me me meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:

check my other open thread for HRA...


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

@andiamo None of the following - CV, declaration, IELTS result form, skills assessment, nor trade certificates need to be certified. As for the trade certificates, I provided a link that validates these certifications (e.g. mcp.microsoft.com/authenticate/validatemcp.aspx for Microsoft certifications)


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Any documents that are photocopies need to be notarized. Any documents that you're creating yourself or are originals don't.


Thanks Limonic, that helps


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> YUPIIIIIIIIIII Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! congrats mate!:clap2:
> 
> Im next ! here.. pick me pick me.... me me meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:
> 
> check my other open thread for HRA...


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, what's your application number?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Thanks shoegal!well done u 2!....its taken a while but it seems to be getting nearer now!i didn't think I would be able to do all the paper work myself as I didn't even know about these forums but if I knew that then I prob would have given it a go myself,I think I paid in the region of 4 grand:/ not really worth it!......it's funny I had my flight booked for this evening, I was hoping to have had my visa by now so changed it lastnite to next month so hopefully I'll have my medical done by then!


That's a hell of a lot of money and I am not quite sure it's justified (but that's my opinion)! Can you go without having the visa? I hear it's taking 6 more months for the next stage???


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Yay!!!...... Got my wa sponsorship today!just rang up now and they said a letter has been sent to my agent which I have to sign and send back!.....great news to hear first thing on a Monday!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Yeeeeehar got WA SS today HRA - applied WA 4Jul12 application number 151



Whoohoo congrats, irishshoegal :clap2:


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with you!....not worth it at all!.....if I went out there before my 190 visa comes I'll just go on a holiday untill it arrives,according to my agent she reckons she will lodge my visa this week,she reckons I'll be given a co within 4 weeks,then providing everything is ok with police checks and medical I should be granted visa within a week or so?!i thought it was wishful thinking but she seems confident,I have noticed a few people on other forums have been granted there visa already within a month so hopefully!....when are you hoping to head out there?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

WOW that quick??? Not for a few months, possibly August next year, we have 2 kids so lots to organise before we head. Did you already get your PCC & medicals? I thought I had to wait to be appointed a CO?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Filander5 said:


> Whoohoo congrats, irishshoegal :clap2:


Aw thanks Sooo delighted


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I hope it's when the say?!.....I don't think so but I think my agent mentioned about booking an apointment at a med centre in Knightsbridge for me she says it takes a couple of weeks to get an appointment but I think she wants everything in place for when I get given a co,which makes sense!....I'm actually looking forward to going to the hospital to do my checks as its that one but closer!...I'll make sure I keep u informed with anything I hear from my agent!


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I agree with you!....not worth it at all!.....if I went out there before my 190 visa comes I'll just go on a holiday untill it arrives,according to my agent she reckons she will lodge my visa this week,she reckons I'll be given a co within 4 weeks,then providing everything is ok with police checks and medical I should be granted visa within a week or so?!i thought it was wishful thinking but she seems confident,I have noticed a few people on other forums have been granted there visa already within a month so hopefully!....when are you hoping to head out there?


well, a month seems quite fast. Anyway, Why not apply onshore to be granted a bridging visa? Thats part of my plan.

Good luck for u and congrats! Im next on the line baby.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Quick input please.
> Presume the Skill Sponsored Declaration does not require to be certified by a Notary.
> I have downloaded a copy, cross signed, scanned and uploaded the same. Hope that should be enough. And believe the same applies to the CV, Financial Declarations and other supporting docs....
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. Certification by Notary is not required in this case.

Cheers!


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Quick input please.
> Presume the Skill Sponsored Declaration does not require to be certified by a Notary.
> I have downloaded a copy, cross signed, scanned and uploaded the same. Hope that should be enough. And believe the same applies to the CV, Financial Declarations and other supporting docs....
> 
> ...


Hey while uploading the docs against the visa application do we have to upload any financial declarations also?? Do we need to give them some property papers or bank statements showing our financial capability??


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

Dears,

Just recieved my wa ss approval today for SC190. I am Electronics Engineer with just 60 poin. Thank god after failing 3 times to get 7 in writing in the Ielts, i missed the dead line to apply for the 175 visa, with the new system i am able to apply now through ss which is much faster than 175. Thank god then thanks for people of this forum for all the support and the useful info.

Eoi: 1-july. I| wa ss applied 3-july. | Approval. Recieved 3-Sep.


----------



## jasvir2280 (Jul 20, 2012)

asimclever said:


> Dears,
> 
> Just recieved my wa ss approval today for SC190. I am Electronics Engineer with just 60 points. Thank god after failing 3 times to get 7 in writing in the Ielts, i missed the dead line to apply for the 175 visa, qit the new system i am able to apply now through ss which is much faster than 175. Thank god and thanks for people ofnthis forum for all the support and the useful info.
> 
> Eoi: 1-july. I| wa ss applied 3-july. | Approval. Recieved 3-Sep.


Many congrats mate,

Could you please tell me what was yours nomination number so I can guess how far for me.

Jasvir


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrates !!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

SA SS Approval process is slowed down....... i think they will issue approvals in bulk for the new online application system....as they do in new EOI System............ 

once they're done with the paper apps i think they will do it this way for all the online apps.......

have your say????


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Yeeeeehar got WA SS today HRA - applied WA 4Jul12 application number 151


Congrats Shoegal.... :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> SA SS Approval process is slowed down....... i think they will issue approvals in bulk for the new online application system....as they do in new EOI System............
> 
> once they're done with the paper apps i think they will do it this way for all the online apps.......
> 
> have your say????


I think they are not slow....... but they are processing application for people who are not on forum......

There could be a chance that.... they are done with applications from the old system..... and now they took a break to start with the application filed with new rules in SA......:boxing:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hey while uploading the docs against the visa application do we have to upload any financial declarations also?? Do we need to give them some property papers or bank statements showing our financial capability??


The list of documents to be submitted for 190 is given here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

It does not mention property papers or bank documents.

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

*South Australia sponsorship under new system- waiting club*

Hi, starting a thread for SA SS applicants who applied after 17th July in the new system. Lets track the progress as we wait with bated breath. I applied on 7th August. 
Starting this thread as a great old thread has been merged


----------



## windwings (Aug 21, 2012)

:clap2:



borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, starting a thread for SA SS applicants who applied after 17th July in the new system. Lets track the progress as we wait with bated breath. I applied on 7th August.
> Starting this thread as a great old thread has been merged


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my WA SS approved today.....finally after a long long wait......


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Got my WA SS approved today.....finally after a long long wait......


CONGRATS !!!! :clap2:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally after a long wait...got my hands on the approval letter WA SS......Feels great...thanks guys for all your support and wish you good luck on ur application....it does come.....


P.S: Sorry for posting double time...cud not help it......


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, starting a thread for SA SS applicants who applied after 17th July in the new system. Lets track the progress as we wait with bated breath. I applied on 7th August.
> Starting this thread as a great old thread has been merged


Hi there, 

u applied on 7th Aug,..... any luck as yet ?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats akmirror.. Guys any guess on how wa ss is moving on? based on application number or occupation?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

ksundeep11 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Actually i have done my masters in IT in Melbourne and i stayed in australia for 5 years and could not apply for PR as they have changed rules time to time and came back to India. now i have got 4.5 years in IT and only option left for me is NT as of now. Few people got rejected because they have not shown enough proof of vacancy...... you mean Software jobs in NT ?
> if you dont mind could you plz clarify me...?
> thanks in advance


Generally for any occupation they want proof. NT as much I know is not much to offer for IT professional. It is not an expect comment. Just I got some idea from google .


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

maham said:


> Hi there,
> 
> u applied on 7th Aug,..... any luck as yet ?


No... In fact someone who applied on 24th has not got anything yet


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Got my WA SS approved today.....finally after a long long wait......


Congrats delighted for you


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Congrats delighted for you


Did you get the invite from Skillselect?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Finally after a long wait...got my hands on the approval letter WA SS......Feels great...thanks guys for all your support and wish you good luck on ur application....it does come.....
> 
> 
> P.S: Sorry for posting double time...cud not help it......


Congrats and wish you a speedy Grant!

Cheers!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
Somehow I'm into a big mess.... 
I was able to track my online application for skills assessment with ACS untill yesterday. But from today morning I am gettingt he error message : "Invalid Username and Password entered." though both of them are absolutely correct.

Please let me know if anyone else who is waiting for ACS result is facing the same issue or not ?? maybe that way I can be sure that it is there system fault or some maintenance is going on..........please please please help me friends !!!


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

jasvir2280 said:


> Many congrats mate,
> 
> Could you please tell me what was yours nomination number so I can guess how far for me.
> 
> Jasvir


Thanks,

The last 3digits of the application no. Was 217.

Good luck and I hope that you will hear the good news soon.

Regards


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Im iiiiiiiin the boaaaaattt !!! piuuu piuuuuuu....

WA invitation holder number 1152 at your service!

Thanks for all the support guys. I do feel like a rock star today.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

is this Thread combined?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> is this Thread combined?


Yes. They have merged the WA plus SA Sponsorship into one.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Yes. They have merged the WA plus SA Sponsorship into one.


No wonder i cannot my WA SS lately.......Perhaps, it will not confuse.


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, seniors

I am in an urgent need of help from you all.
Today I got a mail from Western Australia, asking for additional information (I’ve applied for 489 SS)

The mail exactly is: - “provide three screen dumps of current job opportunities in nominated region in your nominated or closely related occupation.”

My questions to all of you are:

1)	As they are asking for three screen dumps of current job opportunities, can all these three opportunities be of one region or do I need to send separate information about opportunities for each region which I preferred while filling the application form.

2)	How can I send all these information, is it simply by replying to the mail I received today.

3)	How will I come to know that they have got all the information they needed. Will they 
send me any acknowledgement for mail or I need to ask them for the same because there is 14 days of time frame i.e if they don’t receive my mail with in this period they will withdraw my application.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Wa ss*

Hello, seniors

I am in an urgent need of help from you all.
Today I got a mail from Western Australia, asking for additional information (I’ve applied for 489 SS)

The mail exactly is: - “provide three screen dumps of current job opportunities in nominated region in your nominated or closely related occupation.”

My questions to all of you are:

1)	As they are asking for three screen dumps of current job opportunities, can all these three opportunities be of one region or do I need to send separate information about opportunities for each region which I preferred while filling the application form.

2)	How can I send all these information, is it simply by replying to the mail I received today.

3)	How will I come to know that they have got all the information they needed. Will they 
send me any acknowledgement for mail or I need to ask them for the same because there is 14 days of time frame i.e if they don’t receive my mail with in this period they will withdraw my application.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Im iiiiiiiin the boaaaaattt !!! piuuu piuuuuuu....
> 
> WA invitation holder number 1152 at your service!
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys. I do feel like a rock star today.


hi Thothocota,

when did you submit your WA SS application?

did you request for priority process?


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hello, seniors
> 
> I am in an urgent need of help from you all.
> Today I got a mail from Western Australia, asking for additional information (I’ve applied for 489 SS)
> ...


Hi ksantosh,

They asked me the same.

I have sent them 3 screen shots (tip: use fireshot for firefox or similar) from seek.com.au with job oportunities in Bunbury (wasn't even among my 3 choices) with somewhat related jobs, plus 2 screen dumps for another city stating that I Would gladly like to take those jobs and a screenshot from seek.com.au main page showing there are XXX jobs avaiable in WA closely related to my occupation. I have put it all together in a .doc and attached the email.

Got the agreement after almost 2 weeks.:clap2:


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> hi Thothocota,
> 
> when did you submit your WA SS application?
> 
> did you request for priority process?


Yep. see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/124408-hr-advisor-club.html


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

i have some query about WA S.S application . please advise .

1. What much do i need put for cost of living in WA Per month ? 

2. Break down for monthly expenses. 

3.how to provide evidence for my skill that is required for long term demand in the region ? 


I think , already applied guys know the answers . please provide details . 

cheers . 

harry82


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Hi ksantosh,
> 
> They asked me the same.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thothocota

Thanks for your reply I think Bunbury is a city which is regional capital of south west region.

But if I recall we have to select three preferred regions (not city) while filling the application form. anyway along with bunbury information about which other city did you send?

Did you pasted screen shots in word document before sending?

Plz. reply ASAP


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone got approval for SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone got approval for SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


Yes I have


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

plutology said:


> anyone got approval for SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


Yes... I have received


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Thothocota
> 
> Thanks for your reply I think Bunbury is a city which is regional capital of south west region.
> 
> ...


Well.. i dont remember if it was region or city (town). 


About which city, that depends on your occupation and personal taste. I could find better job vacancies around bunbury, broome and karratha. Have a look at seek.com.au and filter by occupation and region.

And yes, I pasted SS on word to make it cleaner and more presentable.

In my opinion., there`s no rule here, they just want to know if you know how to look and can find a job.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i have some query about WA S.S application . please advise .
> 
> ...


the question 1 and 2 are easily found here. about 3, there is a website for this : Job Outlook - Make Your Career a Reality - Job Outlook


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

any invitations for online applicants????

Please share!!!


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

any invitations for online applicants????

Please share!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> any invitations for online applicants????
> 
> Please share!!!


Any Approvals to SA SS applicants or Invitation.........:clap2:


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

It's my turn . Ya. Got my sposorship approval today. Signed and sent back the agreement to WA. Thanks guys for all your support...


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Guys, Since the threads merged, the Vic SS guys have gone quiet!!! So to break the ice, I have got a good news on my side to share, Today I got positive result of Vic SS application launched on 9 June. No invitation yet and I have no idea how to get PCC and med etc for VISA app. Will start working on that now; Good luck to all.

Also, my points calculated in EOI were 70 with 8 yrs experience but I think those points dont matter now. Btw I have only applied for 190 and opted for 1 state (Vic) only in EOI.


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

any news on SA SS applications?


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats nataraj...its my turn toooo...got the approval today & the signed agreement letter is sent to them also...after a long race...yayyyyyyyy.... :clap2:

Thanks frndz for ur help & support..all the best for guys waiting for the result..u'll hear the gud news soon..


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

vibz said:


> Congrats nataraj...its my turn toooo...got the approval today & the signed agreement letter is sent to them also...after a long race...yayyyyyyyy.... :clap2:
> 
> Thanks frndz for ur help & support..all the best for guys waiting for the result..u'll hear the gud news soon..


Hi Vibz,

Thanks and Congrats...


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Now it's very obvious that they are nominating by occupation. Now it's time for Engineers. For the recent days quite number of engineers getting the nomination.

Fingers crossed for those waiting.. Ur turn is not far...


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

vibz said:


> Congrats nataraj...its my turn toooo...got the approval today & the signed agreement letter is sent to them also...after a long race...yayyyyyyyy.... :clap2:
> 
> Thanks frndz for ur help & support..all the best for guys waiting for the result..u'll hear the gud news soon..



Dear Friends, I too got my WA SS approval.
All the best for who are waiting for that


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Dear Friends, I too got my WA SS approval.
> All the best for who are waiting for that


CONGRATULATIONS TO APPROVAL RECVD !!! :clap2:


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thothocota said:


> Well.. i dont remember if it was region or city (town).
> 
> 
> About which city, that depends on your occupation and personal taste. I could find better job vacancies around bunbury, broome and karratha. Have a look at seek.com.au and filter by occupation and region.
> ...


Thanks, buddy


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

*About WA SS*

Hi Guys I need your help urgently....I have applied WA SS for subclass 489 on 11.08.2012. The outcome is still pending. However, due to some updated situation I would like to apply for subclass 190 as my Pass mark for migration according to DIAC is covered by this. 

Please advise me how I can proceed. will I apply a new fresh application to WA for 190 as soon as possible? or just only mail them requesting to updated the previous application (with previous reference number NOM-xxxx)...Thank you in advance for your co-operation.
)


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

*about WA SS*

Hi Guys I need your help urgently....I have applied WA SS for subclass 489 on 11.08.2012. The outcome is still pending. 

However, due to some updated situation I would like to apply for subclass 190 as my Pass mark for migration according to DIAC is covered by this. 

Please advise me how I can proceed. will I apply a new fresh application to WA for 190 as soon as possible? or just only mail them requesting to updated the previous application (with previous reference number NOM-xxxx)...Thank you in advance for your co-operation)


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I'm afraid you must contact them regarding the matter. You can contact by phone or email. they are really helpful.
> I asked them to have another SA SS application for 489 visa subclass. They clearly told me that i can't have 2 applications simultaneously. They said that they would change my application from 190 to 489 themselves but i should not have 2 at the same time. So, you must ask.



Dear friend...is same procedure applicable for WA too.I have applied for 489 but now want to move in 190....my previous WA SS application outcomes yet not come. will I make another fresh application or just mail them...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Well now that we are seeing multiple queries posted related to switching from 190 to 489 or vice versa, can someone briefly tell what are the advantages of 489 over 190 ?

Other that the fact that 489 is valid for 4 years and more of a work permit, is processing quicker compared to 190 ?
Going thru Skill Select, looks like most of the requirements are the same for both visa types.

What are the other pros and cons b/n these two categories, if someone can help ?


----------



## Vishnupriya (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

Congrats to all those who got WA SS and DIAC Invitie, people who applied for visa please share with us what are all the documents required for applying visa, whether we have to get our PCC and medicals before applying for the visa.


221111- Accountant General; NIA skill assessment - dec 2009; IELTS - MAY 2012 L-7.5,R-6,W-6,S-7 OBS-6.5 ; EOI - 12th Aug 2012; WA SS- 17th Aug ,Application-1063


----------



## Vishnupriya (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi plutology, is your application number 1060, mine is 1063 whether you got any update from SMWA


__________________
NIA +ve: DEC 2009 [ACCOUNTANT GENERAL] IELTS : 6.5 Applied for WA SS: 17th Aug


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO APPROVAL RECVD !!! :clap2:


After approval do we have to send any letter of committment to SA?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> After approval do we have to send any letter of committment to SA?


No nothing is needed....


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

wanttomove said:


> No nothing is needed....


Thanks Dear!!!


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

any SA approval news? im one of the many waiting for result...


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> ... can someone briefly tell what are the advantages of 489 over 190 ?..........What are the other pros and cons b/n these two categories, if someone can help ?


Hi Andiamo,

As you already have understanding that 190 is PR, 489 is Provisional visa.

489 gives pathway to apply for PR after 2 years of stay ( with 1 year full time work) assuming you have complied with conditions of you provisional visa.

489 is regional (or rural) & restricts you not to stay or work in metro/capital city, unlike 190.

Both are priority group 3 & similar processing time at DIAC.

Then Why someone would like to take regional restriction or postpone the PR for another 2 years by choosing 489 over 190 ?
*489 gives 10 points & 190 gives 5 points*.....helps if this crucial 5 points can get the pass mark 

All the best !


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

mandand said:


> any SA approval news? im one of the many waiting for result...


No News.... me waiting too........


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

umairahmad said:


> No News.... me waiting too........


No news of anyone getting approved in the new system


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> No news of anyone getting approved in the new system


No Bro!........ i think they will issue in bulk in the next few days.....once they are satisfied with the performance and results of automated application system......i think approvals may also be automated.......like EOI.. though not sure!!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
> Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


you will reeive response by today or tomorrow!! 
Best of Luck!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Can someone help me out on how to start a new thread......as I wanted to get my ACS related queries to a new thread instead of diverting the agenda of ths thread.......though its irresistable to stop posting here amongst the most coolest expats


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> you will reeive response by today or tomorrow!!
> Best of Luck!!


Thanks Umair for your wishes !!!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
> Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


Congratulations dear.
Please check your mail (with spam folder)very carefully.
Hope you will the it soon.
I got mine within 2 days.


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone knows how long WA needs for approval of State Sponsorship? I emailed them 2 days ago and they said: 'It is not currently possible to offer estimated processing times due to the volume of applications we have received recently.'


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

kahuna said:


> Anyone knows how long WA needs for approval of State Sponsorship? I emailed them 2 days ago and they said: 'It is not currently possible to offer estimated processing times due to the volume of applications we have received recently.'


Hi Kahuna, 

I saw today that WA posted processing time in as 30 working days. See for yourself: 
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx
Gud luck with your application


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, I just saw it. I thought processing times were about a week or so for SS WA.....


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO APPROVAL RECVD !!! :clap2:




Thanks a lot.
I received an Invitation to my Skillselect Acc.
Can anybody advice another good thread like this to follow on which shares information on skillselect application process.
Thanks again


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Well now that we are seeing multiple queries posted related to switching from 190 to 489 or vice versa, can someone briefly tell what are the advantages of 489 over 190 ?
> 
> Other that the fact that 489 is valid for 4 years and more of a work permit, is processing quicker compared to 190 ?
> Going thru Skill Select, looks like most of the requirements are the same for both visa types.
> ...



In subclass 190 entitlements:
• enrol in Medicare, Australia?s scheme for health-related care and expenses 
• access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods)
you will get details here

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Have any state updated the occupational lists for september?


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Well now that we are seeing multiple queries posted related to switching from 190 to 489 or vice versa, can someone briefly tell what are the advantages of 489 over 190 ?
> 
> Other that the fact that 489 is valid for 4 years and more of a work permit, is processing quicker compared to 190 ?
> Going thru Skill Select, looks like most of the requirements are the same for both visa types.
> ...



In subclass 190 entitlements:
• enrol in Medicare, Australia?s scheme for health-related care and expenses 
• access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods)
you will get details here

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I received an Invitation to my Skillselect Acc.
> Can anybody advice another good thread like this to follow on which shares information on skillselect application process.
> Thanks again




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-56.html


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

momin said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-56.html



Hello everyone,

Once we submit the Vic SS, do we get any auto generated email from them?? I did not get any mail, however on the browser once I completed I got an THANK You message saying I will receive any email within two weeks with acknowledgement.. 
Is it Normal? or Have I made some blunder while completing the sponsorship??

Please advice..
Thank you
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors !!!
I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS application today with 75 points.
After looking at the current trend so far...can you all take a guess how long will it take to get a reply back from VIC ??


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!!
> I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS application today with 75 points.
> After looking at the current trend so far...can you all take a guess how long will it take to get a reply back from VIC ??


Look at my signature below, I still haven't got a result back. After exactly 12 weeks they came back saying they needed the ACS assessment letter which I have already submitted 12 weeks earlier. However I forwarded that once again to them, still haven't heard back from them!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!!
> I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS application today with 75 points.
> After looking at the current trend so far...can you all take a guess how long will it take to get a reply back from VIC ??


Wow Great! Since you have 75 points with Vic SS, obviously for visa 189 you would have 70 points. This would get you an invite under 189 itself ( much before Vic SS which takes about 2-3 months) as the 70 point applicants have already been invited on 1st Sep and another set is due on 15 Sep.


So stand by for an 89 invite on 15 Sep. Good Luck!

Cheers!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Wow Great! Since you have 75 points with Vic SS, obviously for visa 189 you would have 70 points. This would get you an invite under 189 itself ( much before Vic SS which takes about 2-3 months) as the 70 point applicants have already been invited on 1st Sep and another set is due on 15 Sep.
> 
> 
> So stand by for an 89 invite on 15 Sep. Good Luck!
> ...


Folks, 
I am in a similar position - Applied for VIC SS and got the acknowledgement today

Have 70 points w/o SS as on today which will drop to 65 post Oct (age factor).

Planning to lodge my EOI in the mean time. 
Can someone suggest what would be a better option to take, thinking of opting for 189 as well as 190 on the application. 

What would be chances of getting a 189 invite before VIC SS outcome.

Remember reading on SkillSelect 189 processing takes relatively longer compared to the 190. Is that true ?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> I am in a similar position - Applied for VIC SS and got the acknowledgement today
> 
> Have 70 points w/o SS as on today which will drop to 65 post Oct (age factor).
> ...


189 is worth a try. There are two more rounds (and hopefully a bigger list) of invitees between now and Oct (in case your DOB is end Oct). There is a good chance that you might bag a 189 invite.

As far as the processing time is concerned, with the implementation of SkillSelect the visa applications required to be processed would be very much less than yesteryears. My gut feeling is that it would take more than 6 months irrespective of the visa type.

Cheers!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> 189 is worth a try. There are two more rounds (and hopefully a bigger list) of invitees between now and Oct (in case your DOB is end Oct). There is a good chance that you might bag a 189 invite.
> 
> As far as the processing time is concerned, with the implementation of SkillSelect the visa applications required to be processed would be very much less than yesteryears. My gut feeling is that it would take more than 6 months irrespective of the visa type.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate !

With 1st Sep round of invites already done, would the next round fall on Oct 1 or are there intermediate dates b/n

My DOB falls on the first week of Oct and I doubt if I can take advantage of any invites issued post 1 Oct, will slip to 65 points then.

Also, I am now not able to find the tentative timelines for visa processing for 189 /190 categories. Remember there was a mention somewhere that said 12 months for 190 and 18 months for 189. Not sure if that was under the old process.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Wow Great! Since you have 75 points with Vic SS, obviously for visa 189 you would have 70 points. This would get you an invite under 189 itself ( much before Vic SS which takes about 2-3 months) as the 70 point applicants have already been invited on 1st Sep and another set is due on 15 Sep.
> 
> 
> So stand by for an 89 invite on 15 Sep. Good Luck!
> ...


Is there data available for the 1st Sep invites on Skill Select ? I can only find data for Aug 1st invitees.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results

Interesting to note that the minimum points for an 189 invite here is 75 :confused2:


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Is there data available for the 1st Sep invites on Skill Select ? I can only find data for Aug 1st invitees.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results
> 
> Interesting to note that the minimum points for an 189 invite here is 75 :confused2:


Sept has not even over yet ! how can they produce sept result ?

75 points meaning you have to score higher point to be invited.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate !
> 
> With 1st Sep round of invites already done, would the next round fall on Oct 1 or are there intermediate dates b/n
> 
> ...


DIAC has announced that invitations in Sep will be in two phases. First was on 1st Sep. The next round is on 15 Sep.

Already some July applicants with 70 points on 189 have got invitations. Cases are mentioned in this Forum itself.

So yes, if your DOB is in the first week of Oct, you do have two rounds of opportunity, first on 15 Sep and then 1st Oct. A touch and go case indeed!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
Would 5 points received from state nomination (190 visa) count towards points score for 189 visa?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> Would 5 points received from state nomination (190 visa) count towards points score for 189 visa?


No, it won't. A 189 visa is an independent visa, hence it's suitable for those who can meet the points requirements without being sponsored by an employer, state or relative.

If you have state sponsorship and you opt to accept it, then you have to apply for a 190 visa.


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

*Applied WA and VIC SS*

Hello Seniors,

I found this site is very informative and supportive by reading lot of past posts.

I applied WA and VIC SS today. So, I belong here.

*Occupation:* Civil Engineer, *Engineers Australia Assessed*: 31st August, *EOI Submitted*: 08th September, *WA SS Applied*:09th September, *VIC SS Applied*: 09th September, *EOI Points (190)*: 65


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I found this site is very informative and supportive by reading lot of past posts.
> 
> ...


Since u r a civil engineer, i guess WA could be a right place for u. Gud luck


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I found this site is very informative and supportive by reading lot of past posts.
> 
> ...


Good Luck buddy....


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I found this site is very informative and supportive by reading lot of past posts.
> 
> ...



so, you have 2 EOIs ?:confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> Would 5 points received from state nomination (190 visa) count towards points score for 189 visa?


5 points which you have received from the state sponsorship..... will help you to get invite...... and you can apply visa in 190 visa sub class.... 

in the earlier visa system before July 12, 5 points were added to the points you have..... to make the total of 65 to file visa...... :boxing:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Wow Great! Since you have 75 points with Vic SS, obviously for visa 189 you would have 70 points. This would get you an invite under 189 itself ( much before Vic SS which takes about 2-3 months) as the 70 point applicants have already been invited on 1st Sep and another set is due on 15 Sep.
> 
> 
> So stand by for an 89 invite on 15 Sep. Good Luck!
> ...


I was planning to go witht the 189 category but my job code is not classified in scedule A to apply under the individual category


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear forum members,

I have a little query regarding my WA-SS approval where I seek your expert guidance. I have 70 points in EOI with 5 years experience for 190 visa. I have been trying since a long time to get the appropriate reference letters from one of my ex-employers (where I worked for 3 years) however have not been successful. Today I received WA SS. Should I exclude that portion of work experience from my EOI before lodging the application (which may result in -10 points but still my case will be valid with 60 points) or continue with the same. If I continue with 70 points and failed to submit appropriate work-experience related documents if summoned upon by CO, would my application be rejected? How important is the work-experience factor in 190-visa application? I am really confused in this situation and therefore request your kind guidance in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah Finally after 14 weeks of submitting the state sponsorship application, I finally received the Victoria State Sponsorship approval today!. Need to submit an EOI now to get the invite and lodge the application with DIAC


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Just submitted by application for VIC SS. Hope this takes much less than 12 weeks and would be positive...


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

plutology said:


> so, you have 2 EOIs ?:confused2:


No, just one EOI. I have applied to two states for SS.

Well, however I received a reply from VIC today saying that I cant lodge a new application since I already lodged one and got rejected within last six months.

So, currently the only hope is WA.


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I have a little query regarding my WA-SS approval where I seek your expert guidance. I have 70 points in EOI with 5 years experience for 190 visa. I have been trying since a long time to get the appropriate reference letters from one of my ex-employers (where I worked for 3 years) however have not been successful. Today I received WA SS. Should I exclude that portion of work experience from my EOI before lodging the application (which may result in -10 points but still my case will be valid with 60 points) or continue with the same. If I continue with 70 points and failed to submit appropriate work-experience related documents if summoned upon by CO, would my application be rejected? How important is the work-experience factor in 190-visa application? I am really confused in this situation and therefore request your kind guidance in this regard.
> 
> Thanks


Well, I'm not an expert. But the best thing is to claim what you can prove. Else you might be in trouble.
When you submit your EOI with 70 points and claim for WA SS, they check your info. before inviting you. Well, at least I think they do.
So, changing the number of years now would mess up the things.
By the way, why on the earth those people are not providing you with a service certificate, I wonder.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys anyone had SA SS approved in recent times on this forum? We have got absolutely no updates for the last two weeks


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Well, I'm not an expert. But the best thing is to claim what you can prove. Else you might be in trouble.
> When you submit your EOI with 70 points and claim for WA SS, they check your info. before inviting you. Well, at least I think they do.
> So, changing the number of years now would mess up the things.
> By the way, why on the earth those people are not providing you with a service certificate, I wonder.


Please do not change anything in the EOI now. WA would see that as something fishy from your end and may inform DIAC which would make matters difficult for you. You may want to reach out to WA directly in this matter and explain the matter. See what they have to say. But changing anything on the EOI is not a good idea when WA approved you for 70 points.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Got a mail from Victoria State asking em for a statement why Ia m choosing victoria over other states?? Any idea why this is asked??


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Guys anyone had SA SS approved in recent times on this forum? We have got absolutely no updates for the last two weeks


I don't find any results for application under the new system (post 14 Jul). These may be in progress. We may find a deluge of sponsorships shortly. Hope for the best.
Also, there is another thread -pomsinadelaide- specifically for tracking SA. But again I guess it may be for poms only.

Cheers!


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Well, I'm not an expert. But the best thing is to claim what you can prove. Else you might be in trouble.
> When you submit your EOI with 70 points and claim for WA SS, they check your info. before inviting you. Well, at least I think they do.
> So, changing the number of years now would mess up the things.
> By the way, why on the earth those people are not providing you with a service certificate, I wonder.





prgopala said:


> Please do not change anything in the EOI now. WA would see that as something fishy from your end and may inform DIAC which would make matters difficult for you. You may want to reach out to WA directly in this matter and explain the matter. See what they have to say. But changing anything on the EOI is not a good idea when WA approved you for 70 points.


Thank you for your sincere advice. I appreciate that. Today I have received an invite for the 190 visa so there is no option to update the EOI now. Actually, I have the plain reference letters but no salary/appointment related documents. That's why I was a little worried about the situation if CO summoned these. Anyways, let's hope for the best. 
Can you please further advise me what documents are required for the 190 visa. Any checklist reference?
Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys I had submitted the EOI and SS application on 07-Sept and Victorian authorities replied back to me today askign for a resume in the format satted on their website. Moreover they want the resume to be in word doc and not pdf (which i had sent). Please provide me some references of good resumes which can be assessed by them. It will be of great help if you can share this info at the earliest.....pls pls pls


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

northwest said:


> Ah Finally after 14 weeks of submitting the state sponsorship application, I finally received the Victoria State Sponsorship approval today!. Need to submit an EOI now to get the invite and lodge the application with DIAC


Hi,
Congrats and All the Best for your EOI!!:clap2:

BTW What is Your Occupation ?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats and All the Best for your EOI!!:clap2:
> 
> BTW What is Your Occupation ?


Hi Fellow 263111 SS applicant 
I think our occupation is currently only nominated by VIC & SA. I also applied for SS yesterday, but with VIC.
I am just curious, were there any factors for you for deciding between VIC and SA?
Best of luck!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I applied for 176 on June 15 on Vic SS. I chose Victoria as I consider it to have the better cities in Australia. Climate, culture, health...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and seniors,
I had submitted the EOI and SS application on 07-Sept and Victorian authorities replied back to me today asking for a resume in the format stated on their website. Moreover they want the resume to be in word doc and not pdf (which i had sent). Please provide me some references of good resumes which can be assessed by them. It will be of great help if you can share this info at the earliest.....pls pls pls


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
i have submitted my EOI and SS application.
Now i'm planning to switch job and the new job will be commencing on next month.
So in that case will i have to update the EOI and SS application next month.
And if so then will they ask for another ACS report ???
Please help me !!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi Fellow 263111 SS applicant
> I think our occupation is currently only nominated by VIC & SA. I also applied for SS yesterday, but with VIC.
> I am just curious, were there any factors for you for deciding between VIC and SA?
> Best of luck!


Hi,

Nice to hear from someone belongs to 263111.  
The main reason why I chose SA over VIC is that, according to many readings I have done, VIC tend to reject most of the IT pros (both Software Engineers and Network guys alike) for no apparent reason. 
Actually, this happened to my sister too. She and her agent were 100% positive that
she would get the VIC SS for the Software Engineer profession. But she was rejected. Finally she got through via the Independent option (on January 2012).

If you don't mind, can you tell us about your qualifications and the current points you have?

Regards


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

60 points


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

*received invitation*

cheers.... received state approval & DIAC invitation today.....


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

momin said:


> cheers.... received state approval & DIAC invitation today.....


For which state?


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> For which state?


Think its for WA, which is mentioned in his signature


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> For which state?


Any updates from ur end... U must be waiting with bated breath


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, everybody

Yesterday I received my aproval and agreement letter


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Wa ss*

Hello, everybody

Yesterday I received my aproval and agreement letter


----------



## Keithcorp (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I have applied for ACT sponsorship under the 190 visa on the 21st of August, and am waiting to hear back from them. Does anybody know exactly how long it takes to get a response? 

*History*; I received a positive skills assessment, an overall 8.5 in IELTS (L 8.5, R 8.5, W 8.0, S 8.0) and lodged an EOI for ACT sponsorship, for which I got an invitation to apply.


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Think its for WA, which is mentioned in his signature




yes....They granted my application within 30 days (including weekends)


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

momin said:


> yes....They granted my application within 30 days (including weekends)


Oh..that's good..so current processing time is 1 month..


----------



## Keithcorp (Aug 25, 2012)

momin said:


> yes....They granted my application within 30 days (including weekends)


Oh great! This is good news, thanks for the information.


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

*Invitation Round 1 - September 2012*

Guys,

Did anyone go through the invitation round 1- September report?

I'm confused over the content.

It seems they are selecting EOI's out of pool for invitations ONLY for 189 and 489 subclasses. This round it has been 450 and 50 invitations respectively in each visa category.

But what about 190?

They have separately mentioned the number of migrants that were nominated by each state. And they mention the following;

"_Scheduled invitation rounds do not include the state and territory government subclass 190 and 489 nominations that also result in invitations._"

I feel like they are trying to say, if you have a State or Territory government nomination, you are assured to be granted with 190 or 489 visa, irrespective of your standing in EOI pool. So you get invitation to apply for visa just because you got nominated, regardless of the EOI points...

I'm confused.... :confused2: Am I correct above?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Guys,
> 
> Did anyone go through the invitation round 1- September report?
> 
> ...


I feel like they are trying to say, if you have a State or Territory government nomination, you are assured to be granted with 190 or 489 visa, irrespective of your standing in EOI pool. So you get invitation to apply for visa just because you got nominated, regardless of the EOI points.

You are assured of invite not Visa.. If the state accepts your sponsorship and you have provided you EOI you wil automatically get an Invite.. The invite can happen anytime the state accepts your application. so this will not be part of the usual ivitations on 1st and 15th of every month


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Wa ss*

Hi Forum

I had filled my WA SS on 31-Aug-12 ,Could anyone has any guess when should i expect to recieve its outcome


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I feel like they are trying to say, if you have a State or Territory government nomination, you are assured to be granted with 190 or 489 visa, irrespective of your standing in EOI pool. So you get invitation to apply for visa just because you got nominated, regardless of the EOI points.
> 
> You are assured of invite not Visa.. If the state accepts your sponsorship and you have provided you EOI you wil automatically get an Invite.. The invite can happen anytime the state accepts your application. so this will not be part of the usual ivitations on 1st and 15th of every month


 I have applied for 190 in eoi .. I got Victoria ss on 5 September, I replied with 'i accept etc' .. still no invite.. dnt know wats happening..


----------



## OZ12 (Jun 15, 2012)

*SS for software tester with IELTS 6 in all 4 modules*

Hi.


I have 65 points without IELTS and can apply for state sponsorship.

However, my IELTS

score is 6.5 Overall with 6 in each module and 7 in writing.

What are my options for Australian PR.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

_You have stated that_


Keithcorp said:


> I have applied for ACT sponsorship under the 190 visa on the 21st of August, and am waiting to hear back from them._and also_
> 
> lodged an EOI for ACT sponsorship, for which I got an invitation to apply.


_There is a contradiction here. 
However, if you have already got an invitation from ACT then go ahead and submit you EOI. You'll automatically get an invite for visa 190._

Cheers!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Why canberra?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!!
There was a new link in my Correspondence tab of the EOI. It said Invitation Round and the message stated that : There will be an automated round of invitation tomorrow September 15th so please keep your EOI accurate and updated.
Does anyone have any idea about this ???


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Very straight forward message. What u dont understand about?

They are exercising 2nd round of invitation tomorow. If you are submitting for visa 189, you hv to make sure information are correct.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

OZ12 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I have 65 points without IELTS and can apply for state sponsorship.
> ...


Hi,

yes you can apply to SS and it would also add 5 points.

However not every states has the same ils requirements, please chk for ur job code and also ils requirement of states ur planning to apply for Sponsorship.

Hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

plutology said:


> Very straight forward message. What u dont understand about?
> 
> They are exercising 2nd round of invitation tomorow. If you are submitting for visa 189, you hv to make sure information are correct.


I was actually concerned about the fact that i have already submitted the EOI and why are they asking me to submit it again


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
Please help me understand how the invites are generated for 190 candidates....is it like the SS approval should be received first and then to expect the EOI invite or like there is no such sequence. 
Actually since they are planning to generate fresh invites tomorrow.....i was getting a little curious about that.


----------



## momin (Jul 29, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> Please help me understand how the invites are generated for 190 candidates....is it like the SS approval should be received first and then to expect the EOI invite or like there is no such sequence.
> Actually since they are planning to generate fresh invites tomorrow.....i was getting a little curious about that.



subclass 190 is state nominated. your will get invitation from skillselect automatically if you get state approval. that happened to me.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Case Officer - as in the person handling your application and assessing your case/application.



rskbfamily2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> what is CO stands for


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Just wanted to clarify something I had got state approval and EOI invitation which is valid for 2 months in the means time if my occupation gets off the list will it affect me or my visa application?

Have you applied for your visa yet? Any idea as to how long it will take for a CO to be assigned?

Anyhow finally after a long wait I have been to the final stage of visa application.

I want to thank GOD and all you guys out there for making this so easy....


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Just wanted to clarify something I had got state approval and EOI invitation which is valid for 2 months in the means time if my occupation gets off the list will it affect me or my visa application?

Have you applied for your visa yet? Any idea as to how long it will take for a CO to be assigned?

Anyhow finally after a long wait I have been to the final stage of visa application.

I want to thank GOD and all you guys out there for making this so easy....


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

All,

WA state been asking for additional evidence and documents from me. Just wonder how long does it take from here to approval?


----------



## rookie (Sep 15, 2012)

*state sponsership*

HAs any one applied for state sponsership for Victoria state recently ? 

Plz let me know timelines ... 

Thanks


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> ANZSCO Code:262111
> Application Date:25th July 2012
> Acknowledgement Date: 27th July 2012
> Additional info requested & date of request: No request made yet
> ...


Hi RenovatoR,
Do you happen to receive the VIC SS.

Thanks.


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

rookie said:


> HAs any one applied for state sponsership for Victoria state recently ?
> 
> Plz let me know timelines ...
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I had applied VIC SS on 10/09/2012. 261314
How about yourself? Have you applied for any SS if so which state and where do you stand now!
Thanks.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

4ndy said:


> All,
> 
> WA state been asking for additional evidence and documents from me. Just wonder how long does it take from here to approval?


Any one?


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> All,
> 
> WA state been asking for additional evidence and documents from me. Just wonder how long does it take from here to approval?


hi ,

what they asked ? please share . I have also applied for WA . 

cheers


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> what they asked ? please share . I have also applied for WA .
> 
> cheers




currently working in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months; 
OR


has an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Robhin,

If your state sponsorship is approved you need not worry about the occupation being off the list. 

For 190 visa, it it taking around weeks to get a CO assigned.

Hope this helps




Robhin said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify something I had got state approval and EOI invitation which is valid for 2 months in the means time if my occupation gets off the list will it affect me or my visa application?
> 
> ...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> currently working in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months;
> OR
> 
> 
> has an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation.



Are you in Australia now ? Outside of WA I presume !!


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

immu999 said:


> thanks for highlighting.. this is very tricky, they should have explained it in detail.. i can see two people got rejected due to this reason in the spreadsheet and i am sure many will do this mistake in future.
> 
> SA state is very rigid.. they don't ask or allow applicants to prove such things like other states do. unfair!
> 
> Regards,


Hello
I was trying to access the spreadsheet 
Can you please pass on the link to it

Thanks


----------



## Test (Jul 21, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> One guy asked me these ques via PM ..
> thought about posting them in the open forum so that others can also benefit..
> 
> Which bank in SA would you recommend? NAB or Westpac ?
> ...


Awesome job. Thanks for sharing the info. 
Quick qn abt the bank account - while opening the ac which address did u give


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*SA Website updated*

South Australia website has been updated. Earlier it stated that they are processing application received from 16th July but now after two long weeks it is updated and now they are processing 17th July onwards..

Lets see when invites start flowing..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> South Australia website has been updated. Earlier it stated that they are processing application received from 16th July but now after two long weeks it is updated and now they are processing 17th July onwards..
> 
> Lets see when invites start flowing..


Hey atleast South Australia indicates the current date they are processing their state sponsorship applications. As far as I know WA doesn't have any such info on their website.. Or am I wrong? It would be nice if they could specify the exact date.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Any wa ss invitation t0day?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Robhin,
> 
> If your state sponsorship is approved you need not worry about the occupation being off the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks agandi... around weeks means any ideas whether 2,3 or more weeks time...I am really curious about it now..


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> South Australia website has been updated. Earlier it stated that they are processing application received from 16th July but now after two long weeks it is updated and now they are processing 17th July onwards..
> 
> Lets see when invites start flowing..


Finally something, best of luck for ur application


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Are you in Australia now ? Outside of WA I presume !!


Currently in Australia, so will be onshore application.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Currently in Australia, so will be onshore application.


As I assumed. Since you are onshore, WA asks for 12 months job offer in this case. I know its not fair but they do unfortunately.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Got invite for 190 today... I had received vic ss on 5th sep...


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Queensland*

Just a quick question to you all.. anyone here who has applied for Queensland state sponsorship? They seem to have very tough conditions for eligibilty! even last year they gave out very few invites..


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

4ndy said:


> All,
> 
> WA state been asking for additional evidence and documents from me. Just wonder how long does it take from here to approval?


hi,

I have noticed that you have applied WA SS on 2nd July , still approval not received? But WA website says that the application will be processed with in 30 working days .. I applied on 15th September .. oohh my god . actually how long will it take ?? 

cheers


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Anymore invitation from wa today??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and seniors !!
i got an email from VIC asking me to reply back stating :
*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories*
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Test said:


> Hi,
> I had applied VIC SS on 10/09/2012. 261314
> How about yourself? Have you applied for any SS if so which state and where do you stand now!
> Thanks.


Hey Test....howz the processing going at your end ...just checking since our profiles look similar. By the way how much points do you have ??


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> Anymore invitation from wa today??


Hi plutology..have u applied for WA sponsorship??


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi plutology..have u applied for WA sponsorship??


yes. on 18 Aug.

waiting for approval ...:confused2:


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> yes. on 18 Aug.
> 
> waiting for approval ...:confused2:


Ok..you'll probably get it soon.. Already exceeded 1 month..


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Got a mail from Victoria State asking em for a statement why Ia m choosing victoria over other states?? Any idea why this is asked??


Hello rkv146 ... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> ANZSCO Code:262111
> Application Date:25th July 2012
> Acknowledgement Date: 27th July 2012
> Additional info requested & date of request: No request made yet
> ...


Hello RenovatoR ... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello rkv146 ... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
> In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
> Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
> If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]
> ...


What is ur occupation?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

plutology said:


> What is ur occupation?


My occupation is Software Tester 261314.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have noticed that you have applied WA SS on 2nd July , still approval not received? But WA website says that the application will be processed with in 30 working days .. I applied on 15th September .. oohh my god . actually how long will it take ??
> 
> cheers


not yet receive any approval......Do you?
By the way, normally how long does it take to get approval?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope to receive approval today !!


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Good News. I received Approval today.....signed agreement and send back to WA SS...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Great!! Congrates!! It's moving again....


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
> Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
> I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


I think Min 8 weeks since date of lodgement


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Another good news, i got my invitation today.....


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I think Min 8 weeks since date of lodgement


Thats quite a long waiting period man


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys !!

Today I received a correspondence through my EOI account ,it was from WA SS representative that your case will be now assigned to CO for further processing dated 20-sept

Background: I had applied for WA SS 190 on 31-Aug 

Could anyone tell ,what's it means and how much time it will take to get approval ???


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Another good news, i got my invitation today.....


Congrats!! Your application is back on track


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi guys !!
> 
> Today I received a correspondence through my EOI account ,it was from WA SS representative that your case will be now assigned to CO for further processing dated 20-sept
> 
> ...


Usually WA takes around one month to approve SS. You'll probably get it in the first week of October..


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Chin2, I also received the same message from EOI on Sep-18. My WA SS application date is 21-Aug.



Chin2 said:


> Hi guys !!
> 
> Today I received a correspondence through my EOI account ,it was from WA SS representative that your case will be now assigned to CO for further processing dated 20-sept
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Chin2, I also received the same message from EOI on Sep-18. My WA SS application date is 21-Aug.


Could you tell me your profession as I heard that they are giving approval based on certain profession 

I.e giving approval to one set of profession at a time so 30 days timeline could be stretched or reduced


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Electronic Engineer. Last 2 week there are few WA SS approval for Electronic Engineer. BTW, your profession?



Chin2 said:


> Could you tell me your profession as I heard that they are giving approval based on certain profession
> 
> I.e giving approval to one set of profession at a time so 30 days timeline could be stretched or reduced


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mechanciiii


Mechanical engineer


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

Have any of you heard of someone getting rejected for WA SS?

Just a hesitation in my mind..... while :ranger: for a reply......


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Query!!!!!*

Hi forum!!

Firstly,Congrats to everyone who got theirs magic mail recently and best of luck for those who are inch closer to getting same

May be in coming week my turn will also come to apply 190 Visa so for the same I have some queries which are coming in my mind .

One more thing ,thou ,I had paid enough money to my agent to work hard for me to make this whole process smooth but I think they are bunch of useless people who are undoubtly very unprofessional in their work so I am thinking to take control of further process with my own ,infact after having bad skill assessment experience with my agent I had applied EOI and WA SS by my own and in continuation I am applying visa by my own

It would be great if anyone can answer my following queries

1.) What documents are required to apply for this visa ,I had already got Document Checklist from DIAC website but I guess that was very general

I want to know exactly what documents are required ???

2.) In new process of Skillselect ,Do we have to upload PCC and Meds intially without waiting for CO to be assigned.???

3.)For Experience Documents 

I have ,Salary slip,Salary certificates,Appointment letters ,Promotional Letters,Experience certificates .....I dont have Tax documents so is it fine or should I try to get that one also???

Thanks in Advance for taking time for solving my doubts


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
> Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
> I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


hi subhadip

I have applied for WA SS on 21 sep and received an E-mail stating 'your application has been received and soon a co will be contacting you.' 
Can I take this as the confirmation of my application (not approval though). 
whats ur SS nomination number btw?

Just to have a wild guess on the processing criteria.

My trade is toolmaker 323412

Naseef


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have noticed that you have applied WA SS on 2nd July , still approval not received? But WA website says that the application will be processed with in 30 working days .. I applied on 15th September .. oohh my god . actually how long will it take ??
> 
> cheers


Harry,

Whats your occupation and when did you apply for WA SS? and ur nomination number, just out of interest.

I applied for WA SS on 21 sep. Think both of us are at the same point now.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Are you in Australia now ? Outside of WA I presume !!


akmirror...
How long did it take for you to get a SS from WA...? Did they ask you for any additional information. If you dont mind, could you please share the SS application details like settlement funds, relocation charges etc to my mailbox.

It would be very useful info if you can share.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Ok..you'll probably get it soon.. Already exceeded 1 month..


katy ,

did u get any response from the CO? or did you get any acknowledgement from the department? 
I applied for SS for WA on 21 sep.
below is the mail i received from WA SS team, 
' Thank you for your application for state sponsorship from the Government of Western Australia. This e-mail confirms that your application has been received for processing.



Your Case officer will contact you if any additional information is required. 



You will be notified by e-mail on the progress of your application in due course.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

4ndy said:


> currently working in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months;
> OR
> 
> 
> has an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation.


4ndy,

Which visa sponsorship did u apply for?
u need not to show any employment opportunities in WA if u r applying for 190. 

Guys, am I right?
I interpreted that 489 needs such evidences of employment
Please correc me if am wrong


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

4ndy said:


> currently working in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months;
> OR
> 
> 
> has an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation.


4ndy,

Which visa sponsorship did u apply for?
u need not to show any employment opportunities in WA if u r applying for 190. 

Guys, am I right?
I interpreted that 489 needs such evidences of employment
Please correc me if am wrong


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

4ndy said:


> currently working in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months;
> OR
> 
> 
> has an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in your nominated or closely related occupation.


4ndy,

Which visa sponsorship did u apply for?
u need not to show any employment opportunities in WA if u r applying for 190. 

Guys, am I right?
I interpreted that 489 needs such evidences of employment
Please correc me if am wrong


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> i have some query about WA S.S application . please advise .
> 
> ...


HArry, have you got the answers for the above 3 questions?
Even I am also stuck up at the same place.
Please respond


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Dear Friends, I too got my WA SS approval.
> All the best for who are waiting for that


prabha,

When did u apply for WA SS and what is ur application last four digits?
Please share, so that I can guess my processing time out of that


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> It's my turn . Ya. Got my sposorship approval today. Signed and sent back the agreement to WA. Thanks guys for all your support...


hi nataraj
When did u apply for WA SS and what is ur application last four digits?
Please share, so that I can guess my processing time out of that

Naseef


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hello, everybody
> 
> Yesterday I received my aproval and agreement letter


santosh,

What is the agreement letter which u received from the state?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> katy ,
> 
> did u get any response from the CO? or did you get any acknowledgement from the department?
> I applied for SS for WA on 21 sep.
> ...



Hi naseefoz..

I had got the above mail as soon as I lodged my application..I guess its an automated mail..
And No..haven't received any further mails from WA Govt..Will take around 1 month I assume.. .. Cant expect it before 12th October..:ranger:


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi naseefoz..
> 
> I had got the above mail as soon as I lodged my application..I guess its an automated mail..
> And No..haven't received any further mails from WA Govt..Will take around 1 month I assume.. .. Cant expect it before 12th October..:ranger:


Katy,

Why dont u ring them up and ask about the situation?

I tried calling, but, I was put on automated response for more than 30 minutes. 
Guess, calling from ur location would fetch some good news.

Hope for the best for both of us, as we two are on the same boat.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Katy,
> 
> Why dont u ring them up and ask about the situation?
> 
> ...


Everyone tells it takes around 1 month..so no use of calling up now..guess we need to just wait and watch..


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Everyone tells it takes around 1 month..so no use of calling up now..guess we need to just wait and watch..


send me a private mail with ur mail id details


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> HArry, have you got the answers for the above 3 questions?
> Even I am also stuck up at the same place.
> Please respond


hi,

I gone through western australia website (www.migration.wa.gov.au/) & other some websites as well as this expat forum , I put monthly AUD 3500 for cost of living. for job , i mentioned SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site website link showing my civil engineering profession & job vacancy details in WA . 

you read this state sponsorship thread all pages then you will come to know the answers . 

cheers


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I gone through western australia website (www.migration.wa.gov.au/) & other some websites as well as this expt forum , I put monthly AUD 3500 for cost of living. for job , i mentioned SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site website link showing my civil engineering profession & job vacancy details in WA .
> 
> ...


harry,

I have put 2500 for living expenses. Would that be fine?
I opted for 190 instead of 489. so need not give any job vacancy links to them i guess..

Am i right


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> harry,
> 
> I have put 2500 for living expenses. Would that be fine?
> I opted for 190 instead of 489. so need not give any job vacancy links to them i guess..
> ...


hi ,

for 190 not required to show job offer or any vacancy details . Please refer link 
below 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf 

I think , living expenses would be a just reference for them . Not a sponsorship deciding criteria . 

cheers


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> for 190 not required to show job offer or any vacancy details . Please refer link
> below
> ...


Harry, Naseefoz & Katy,

guys its updated on WA website "current processing time 30 working days"... so u calculate only five days of the week as ur processing time, its 6 wks from the date of lodgement...

reg ackowledgement email from them, where does it state CO is assigned. It jus says ur application is received for processing, while processing if they find any info inadequate or lacking will send u an email to revert to them with more info.. as in some of our cases.. ppl who mentioned living exps less or didnt mention about our job codes have requirements currently.. they have asked us to research and provide more info on this ... once we replied they sent us agreement letter and then approval.. all this took 6-8 wks of working days..

Have patience u guyz have jus applied for SS, let them do their process and get back to you. If they dont within the mentioned timeframes thats when u guys shud freakout.. if u call now they will not give any response..

DONT WORRY WE'VE BEEN THRU THIS ANXIETY, BUT IT WAS ALL WORTH IT..:ranger:, 

ALL THE BEST !!!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Chin,

I totally agree that these consultants are brainless and useless people. I realized that a Xth grade student can do much better than these people.

My answers below..


Again, remember the above mentioned are suggestions and not mandatory documents. Its your call at the end of the day. Good luck!



Chin2 said:


> Hi forum!!
> 
> Firstly,Congrats to everyone who got theirs magic mail recently and best of luck for those who are inch closer to getting same
> 
> ...


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Chin,
> 
> I totally agree that these consultants are brainless and useless people. I realized that a Xth grade student can do much better than these people.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton bro for your reply !!

I will now arrange all required documents but I not sure how I will arranged tax document for 2 yrs ,I think I have same for 09-10 but have to arrange for rest years


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry but can some please let me know what is : "India PCC (Front load)"
If possible send me some links or something so that i can go through that to get the India PCC (Front load) ready for myself.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Sorry but can some please let me know what is : "India PCC (Front load)"
> If possible send me some links or something so that i can go through that to get the India PCC (Front load) ready for myself.


hey, from your timelines I see u r yet to receive ur invite. why would want want to go for PCC even before your invite or visa lodgement ??

PCC u dont have to do anything, jus fill online pcc application on epassport portal and then walk into your nearest passport kendra, they will do a quick chk and certify that u dont have any criminal records.. 

hope this helps..

Rekha


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey, from your timelines I see u r yet to receive ur invite. why would want want to go for PCC even before your invite or visa lodgement ??
> 
> PCC u dont have to do anything, jus fill online pcc application on epassport portal and then walk into your nearest passport kendra, they will do a quick chk and certify that u dont have any criminal records..
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha !!
I was just trying to make myself aware of what are the docs that are expected from me while applying for the visa.
Yeah and thats true i'm yet to receive the invite....but looking at the trend i have a strong feeling that i should bag one with 75 points....what do you think ??....moreover VIC had asked for the committment letter from me already.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

My SA State Sponsorship was rejected today. My agent says I can apply for NSW State Sponsorship. Even though I do not have IELTS score of 7 each.

But my agent is hell bent that NSW does not require 7 each but only 7 overall with 7 in speaking.

Can anyone here guide me if my agent is correct and should I go ahead with his advice?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

mrwordsworth said:


> My SA State Sponsorship was rejected today. My agent says I can apply for NSW State Sponsorship. Even though I do not have IELTS score of 7 each.
> 
> But my agent is hell bent that NSW does not require 7 each but only 7 overall with 7 in speaking.
> 
> Can anyone here guide me if my agent is correct and should I go ahead with his advice?


If you ask me, NSW's minimum eligibility requirement for 261313 is 7 each in IELTS - so it's not worth applying if you don't have 7 each.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey, from your timelines I see u r yet to receive ur invite. why would want want to go for PCC even before your invite or visa lodgement ??
> 
> PCC u dont have to do anything, jus fill online pcc application on epassport portal and then walk into your nearest passport kendra, they will do a quick chk and certify that u dont have any criminal records..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

Any idea how India PCC can be obtained while living in Australia?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## Keithcorp (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to know the full extent of the Medical check that is required by DIAC. The reason I am asking this question is that I am a kidney donor and am wondering if I would have to declare this fact and if so what additional test and supporting documents would I have to undergo and provide?


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I am bit confused about the points calculator on the EOI site. I had lodged my EOI two months back where my points were calculated as 70 for 189 visa and 75 for 190 (SS) visa. I recieved a message from skill select couple of days ago pointing out that I have filled wrong info on Australian Study Requirement page. I had answered "yes" to the question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?" without knowing the meaning of it. I then updated this answer to "no" expecting 15 points reduction in my score but surprisingly I noticed that my points were calculated as 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 visa and it totally confused me.

I calculated my points again according to the points criteria: 
I need to get 30 points for my age (27)
I have scored 7 each in IELTS exam which adds 10 points to my score
I have 5+ years of relavant experience in my nominated occupation for which I should be getting 10 points.
I hold bachelors degree in engineering which owes me 15 points.
Thus, the total is 65. Furthermore, if I add 5 points of SS (if I get any) the sum becomes 70.
I am not able to undesrtand how my points got reduced drastically and whether have I missed to update any info(which I believe I have not)

Has anyone come across such situation? Can someone please help me out here?
I really do not want to lose my chance just because of a foolish data entry mistake or any technical problem with the site?

I have already applied for VIC SS in the last month and my application is in process.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I am bit confused about the points calculator on the EOI site. I had lodged my EOI two months back where my points were calculated as 70 for 189 visa and 75 for 190 (SS) visa. I recieved a message from skill select couple of days ago pointing out that I have filled wrong info on Australian Study Requirement page. I had answered "yes" to the question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?" without knowing the meaning of it. I then updated this answer to "no" expecting 15 points reduction in my score but surprisingly I noticed that my points were calculated as 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 visa and it totally confused me.

I calculated my points again according to the points criteria: 
I need to get 30 points for my age (27)
I have scored 7 each in IELTS exam which adds 10 points to my score
I have 5+ years of relavant experience in my nominated occupation for which I should be getting 10 points.
I hold bachelors degree in engineering which owes me 15 points.
Thus, the total is 65. Furthermore, if I add 5 points of SS (if I get any) the sum becomes 70.
I am not able to undesrtand how my points got reduced drastically and whether have I missed to update any info(which I believe I have not)

Has anyone come across such situation? Can someone please help me out here?
I really do not want to lose my chance just because of a foolish data entry mistake or any technical problem with the site?

I have already applied for VIC SS in the last month and my application is in process.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Keithcorp (Aug 25, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> _You have stated that_
> _There is a contradiction here.
> However, if you have already got an invitation from ACT then go ahead and submit you EOI. You'll automatically get an invite for visa 190._
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, apologies for the confusion. All I wanted to know is how long it takes to get a reply from ACT, after filing an application for state sponsorship. Thanks


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Any idea how India PCC can be obtained while living in Australia?


"For PCC (Police Clearance Certificate)

5 working days except if clearance is required from India. If you do not get your PCC in 7 working days, you will know that it has been referred to Authorities in India and will take up to 6 weeks."

Source : IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) - Processing Time

Indian High commission in Australia is authorized to issue PCC.

Presently they have outsourced interfacing function to vfs & above link has the details how to apply.

All the best !


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

any updates about south australia state sponsorship


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> any updates about south australia state sponsorship


Latest is that one person was rejected today who has applied on 1st Aug under 261313..


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Latest is that one person was rejected today who has applied on 1st Aug under 261313..


whats the reason for rejection....Any idea mate?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

desi_aussie said:


> "For PCC (Police Clearance Certificate)
> 
> 5 working days except if clearance is required from India. If you do not get your PCC in 7 working days, you will know that it has been referred to Authorities in India and will take up to 6 weeks."
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info! Really appreciate your help!

Kind Regards


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> whats the reason for rejection....Any idea mate?


ANZSCO CODE - 261313 is no longer in demand for SA as planning level has been reached for it. So whosoever applies for SS under this code will be straightway refused.. This is for SA only.. Dont know about other states..


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Keithcorp said:


> Hi, apologies for the confusion. All I wanted to know is how long it takes to get a reply from ACT, after filing an application for state sponsorship. Thanks


ACT is a much less applied for SS. Have you checked up the ACT SS site? I hope someone experienced can answer this.

Good Luck


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

*SA = South Australia*

Does SA mean south australia..?
and does this include Sydney..?

I want to apply for State sponsorship for NSW..?? Is SA = NSW..???


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

omapte said:


> Does SA mean south australia..?
> and does this include Sydney..?
> 
> I want to apply for State sponsorship for NSW..?? Is SA = NSW..???


Hi,

SA = South Australia
NSW = New South Wales

Sydney is in NSW. Adelaide is in SA.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> Does SA mean south australia..?
> and does this include Sydney..?
> 
> I want to apply for State sponsorship for NSW..?? Is SA = NSW..???


SA is south Australia having state capital 'Adelaide'.. and Sydney is in NSW...


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to find out the status of WA SS Application? I had lodged my application on the 12th of this month. I have already waited for 4 months for my Engineers Australia assessment to come through, and this wait is even more excruciating. Is there any way that we can mail them and if yes, then what's the mail id?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out the status of WA SS Application? I had lodged my application on the 12th of this month. I have already waited for 4 months for my Engineers Australia assessment to come through, and this wait is even more excruciating. Is there any way that we can mail them and if yes, then what's the mail id?


Good one 

I applied on 31-Aug-12 and I waited for 4 months 2 days for my EA skill assessment 

Boss or madam  we are getting PR of a developed country by sitting here in india ( assuming you are from india ) 

This is ONLY 2nd step of whole process 

Then visa application ,then waiting ,then CO assigning ,then waiting for meds,PCC so on 

Then after successful surviving of all waiting ,you will get GRANT MAIL 

SO CHILLEX


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> hey, from your timelines I see u r yet to receive ur invite. why would want want to go for PCC even before your invite or visa lodgement ??
> 
> PCC u dont have to do anything, jus fill online pcc application on epassport portal and then walk into your nearest passport kendra, they will do a quick chk and certify that u dont have any criminal records..
> 
> ...


Hello Rekha,

I am currently in the process of booking the appointment with PSK for PCC. Any idea whether they charge something ro not for this...so that i should be prepared with the amount. And if you could suggest the Do's and Donts for this process then that would be awesome  
Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

I am an Architect and had applied for WA state sponsorship on 24th Aug and i got the mail today that my application has been unsuccessful. I am stunned . maybe they dont need architects. I had only 60 points.. Maybe I should give IELTS again and score better? or should i request for a review of WA sponsorship result?Please suggest


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

pnk said:


> I am an Architect and had applied for WA state sponsorship on 24th Aug and i got the mail today that my application has been unsuccessful. I am stunned . maybe they dont need architects. I had only 60 points.. Maybe I should give IELTS again and score better? or should i request for a review of WA sponsorship result?Please suggest


try another state or improve your IELTS to get more points and then you will go for visa 189


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Rekha,
> 
> I am currently in the process of booking the appointment with PSK for PCC. Any idea whether they charge something ro not for this...so that i should be prepared with the amount. And if you could suggest the Do's and Donts for this process then that would be awesome
> Thanks in advance !!!!


They charge you Rs.500 only, carry ur passport copy and passport.

They wud ask if there is any change in add from the add mentioned on passport, if you have changed also say no and u wud get in it with in an hours time..

All the best !!

Rekha


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> They charge you Rs.500 only, carry ur passport copy and passport.
> 
> They wud ask if there is any change in add from the add mentioned on passport, if you have changed also say no and u wud get in it with in an hours time..
> 
> ...


Hii rekha,

The process you mentioned is for Pune right?? My wifes passport is in Pune but we are presently in Coimbatore..


----------



## hbsam01 (Sep 27, 2012)

*WA state sponsorship*

Was gutted to find out that my job I got a positive skills assessment for was moved onto the off list. I could have applied for another skills assessment as my job falls into a few categories and Sod's law the one I went for got moved - the one I didn't stayed!! I am now in the process of e-mailing a contact to see if they will offer me a job so i meet the offlist criteria. What do Western Australia mean when they say a job offer what kind of evidence do u need to show a job offer? I assume the company will be contacted? It's all very difficult to try and get a job offer in perth from Ireland!! 
I am trying to do it this way as my electrician husbands skills assessment is taking way too long! 
Exasperated and not even passed first hurdles!!


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

pnk said:


> I am an Architect and had applied for WA state sponsorship on 24th Aug and i got the mail today that my application has been unsuccessful. I am stunned . maybe they dont need architects. I had only 60 points.. Maybe I should give IELTS again and score better? or should i request for a review of WA sponsorship result?Please suggest


hi ,

do you know why they rejected ? any reason mentioned in the email ? please share your experience . 

cheers ,


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I am new to this forum and i find it very very useful. You guys have no idea how much money people are saving just because of this awesome forum, hats off to all you people.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I have a question on which i need advise badly. I had applied for SA SS in Aug. I have question around financial requirement. I have shown every penny i have with me. Please can some of the senior expats tell me if i hold a chance to get the SA SS approval???

CASH IN HAND - $17800
CASH IN OTHER ASSETS - $122000

We are a family of 3 including my self. Why i had asked this question - I have seen cases getting rejected due to financial requirement. Also the SA govt page says something as $20000 in hand. So i am really worried and scared. Please it is a request if someone can provide a feedback on this it would be very helpful.

Incase i have the chance of getting *rejected *what can i do to prevent it.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## tozivepi (Sep 29, 2012)

Has anyone recently applied for QLD sponsorship?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Please can someone provide inputs on my query??

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

*Query regarding 190*

Hi Guys,

My question is for guys who have applied for visa 190. I am not sure that how can I apply for visa 190 when I dont have state sponsorship? WA site states that you need an EOI number. Kindly explain if i should add 5 points for state sponsorship even before applying for WA sss?

Regards


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

hi tschaudry,


You can open an EOI and yes you can include SS (state sponsorship) 5 points in your EOI application even before applying for SS. As EOI comes into account once your case is getting processed by State Government. But when you apply for WA SS at that time you would need the EOI number to be provided within the SS application. So you need to open the EOI at first place and then apply for SS. And you can put your EOI number in your SS application. Now once you have got the SS approval you would get an invite to apply for visa in EOI application in skill select. It would be a button in front of your application stating "APPLY" in EOI. Then you can apply for DIAC visa 190 and so on.

Senior Expats please advise if i am missing out on anything.

Many Thanks
ISD.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

tozivepi said:


> Has anyone recently applied for QLD sponsorship?


Ndeipi tozivepi

Good question...anyone gone for Queensland state sponsorhip?


----------



## tozivepi (Sep 29, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Ndeipi tozivepi
> 
> Good question...anyone gone for Queensland state sponsorhip?


Am good Joe117, doesn't look like anyone has gone for QLD state sponsorship.


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

pnk said:


> I am an Architect and had applied for WA state sponsorship on 24th Aug and i got the mail today that my application has been unsuccessful. I am stunned . maybe they dont need architects. I had only 60 points.. Maybe I should give IELTS again and score better? or should i request for a review of WA sponsorship result?Please suggest


hello PNK,

What have they said on the 'unsuccessful' mail? 

Have they given any reason?

Did you complete your skills assessment with AACA successfully? And what is your IELTS score? Is your total 60 points with SS or without SS?


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hi Nav,
> I also got my SS approved for SA on friday 08/24 and got invitation on skillselect. Now, the time to start gathering documentation for 190 application. Thank you all for your inputs on this forum.
> ...


Hi Sri,

I'm positively assessed by ACS as a "S/W tester" and cleared IELTS(7 each), recently applied for Vic SS. Of late, I realized that Vic is rejecting most of S/W Tester applications and now thinking of applying to SA SS. Though, job opportunities seem to be blink at SA, I would like to continue with SA SS as securing a PR is on the top of my priorities.Do you suggest me to withdraw VIC SS application and then apply to SA SS or simultaneously apply for SA, while my VIC SS is in progress?

Does applying for multiple states simultaneously create any problems?

Also, I noticed occupation for S/W Tester has come down from High Availability to Low Availability in SA Sponsorship list. I want to make a quick decision on this.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

pnk said:


> I am an Architect and had applied for WA state sponsorship on 24th Aug and i got the mail today that my application has been unsuccessful. I am stunned . maybe they dont need architects. I had only 60 points.. Maybe I should give IELTS again and score better? or should i request for a review of WA sponsorship result?Please suggest



have they given any reason for rejection.....

have u got any mail from their side


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Dear all,

Just wondering has anyone recieved any update after submitting 17th july SS and EOI? I did it on Aug 1st its been closely to 8 weeks as of now another 4more weeks for the outcome... just out of curiosity has anyone recieved any update after july 17 or so on..

Thanks in advance.

Vindy


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Vindy,

What was occupation code you applied under?? It seems you are very close now to get the approval as they usually take 8 weeks when its said 12 weeks on the website. But yes can take 12 also.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i cannot open that spreadsheet!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi ebyoct82,
> 
> Thanks For the info. Can you please e mail me the xls at [email protected]. The sheet wont open locally.
> 
> ...



count 12 weeks from the time you submitted your application, that's the date they will start looking at your application!!!!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

try opening that from a personal PC... It wont open from your office desk. Incase you were tryign that..

If that still does not open then... i am sorry...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

This webpage is not available
The webpage at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0 might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bubbe2005,

What if the occupation turns red before 12 weeks are completed. Would application be rejected?? Even when i submitted is was green - high ava...

please suggest.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

then I'm not so sure.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

yes will be rejected since availability of occupation matters at the time of decision. If you are july applicant than probably your case will be on SA desk this or coming week.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi 

Happy birthday Mr. Gandhi 

Waise ,could anyone let me know ,mera WA SS 190 approval Kab aaye ga ?????

I applied on 31-08-12


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Happy birthday Mr. Gandhi
> 
> ...


i think they take a month to reply.........

anyways when it come do tell us...........

as i am thinking to apply for WA SS day after tommorrow


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks OZ...

I have another question for everyone - 

I had applied for SA SS in Aug. I have question around financial requirement. I have shown every penny i have with me. Please can some of the senior expats tell me if i hold a chance to get the SA SS approval???

CASH IN HAND - $17800
CASH IN OTHER ASSETS - $122000

We are a family of 3 including my self. Why i had asked this question - I have seen cases getting rejected due to financial requirement. Also the SA govt page says something as $20000 in hand. So i am really worried and scared. Please it is a request if someone can provide a feedback on this it would be very helpful. Or anyone who has got the SA SS approval can share how much funds they had shown would be helpful....

Incase i have the chance of getting rejected what can i do to prevent it.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

IPS said:


> Hi Vindy,
> 
> What was occupation code you applied under?? It seems you are very close now to get the approval as they usually take 8 weeks when its said 12 weeks on the website. But yes can take 12 also.
> 
> ...



Hi bro,

I got positive assesment for 262113 System Adminsitrator - applied ss with the help of agent who is in sydney...! 

Thanks
Vindy


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Experts,

Currently I live in Queensland. Can I apply for a SS from Victoria? But I don't have a job offer from a company in Victoria.

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I am currently on a 457 visa and my job sucks. Can i apply for state sponsorship so I am not tied to the one employer? I have really had enough, even considering returning back home.
Thanks


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Whats the occupation code u currently under??


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am currently a social worker, not sure on the code


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Currently I live in Queensland. Can I apply for a SS from Victoria? But I don't have a job offer from a company in Victoria.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are living in another Australian state and applying for VIC SS without job offer, they will reject straight away as not meeting minimum eligibility requirements.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Electronic Engineer. Last 2 week there are few WA SS approval for Electronic Engineer. BTW, your profession?


You still haven't recieved your WA sponsorship?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

dcm.rajesh said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> I'm positively assessed by ACS as a "S/W tester" and cleared IELTS(7 each), recently applied for Vic SS. Of late, I realized that Vic is rejecting most of S/W Tester applications and now thinking of applying to SA SS. Though, job opportunities seem to be blink at SA, I would like to continue with SA SS as securing a PR is on the top of my priorities.Do you suggest me to withdraw VIC SS application and then apply to SA SS or simultaneously apply for SA, while my VIC SS is in progress?
> 
> ...



Hey Raj,

even i have applied for VIC SS as a S/W Tester...how did you come to know that they are rejecting applications for our profiles....moreover can you share your timelines please.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

hi guys

any WA SS approval today? I've been waiting for mine... applied on 18 Aug. 

what a long wait. !!!


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

*Technical Mistake*

Hi all,
My WA state sponsorship was declined and I had emailed 
Regarding the reason for the decline of sponsorship.
Today I got a reply from WA State which is as under

Dear Pnk,
To be eligible for state sponsorship and 190 visa applicants
do need to score atleast 60 points in the DIAC points test.
According to your state sponsorship application and your 
EOI you score 55 points( state sponsorship points are included
in this total of 55 points).
As such your state sponsorship application was declined.
Yours sincerely
WA State migration team

But I have 55 points ,the break up is 25 for age as I am 33 yrs old,
15 points for experience of over 8 yrs in the last 20 yrs and
15 points fo qualification of Masters degree from UK.
EOI shows 55 and it does not include Your sponsorship points. 
Am I right. Please give your suggestion


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi all,
> My WA state sponsorship was declined and I had emailed
> Regarding the reason for the decline of sponsorship.
> Today I got a reply from WA State which is as under
> ...


Hey did you not score any points for laguage section....you might want to check out the langage score reqmts. for each section for your ANZCO job code. This is because mostly they look for 7 in each section for a state sponsorship.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi all,
> My WA state sponsorship was declined and I had emailed
> Regarding the reason for the decline of sponsorship.
> Today I got a reply from WA State which is as under
> ...


In your EOI you should have ticked 190.
If you did that then the 5 SS points are automatically added to yuor points.
Be careful on work experience...u only get 15 points for 8 yrs post degree qualification..maybe the system gave u 10 points there


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi all,
> My WA state sponsorship was declined and I had emailed
> Regarding the reason for the decline of sponsorship.
> Today I got a reply from WA State which is as under
> ...


hey pnk..WA requires 7 in each band for giving state sponsorship.. wat were ur ielts scores?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> hi guys
> 
> any WA SS approval today? I've been waiting for mine... applied on 18 Aug.
> 
> what a long wait. !!!


oh..its been over 6 weeks for u  .. wats ur occupation?


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi all,
> My WA state sponsorship was declined and I had emailed
> Regarding the reason for the decline of sponsorship.
> Today I got a reply from WA State which is as under
> ...


Hello pnk,

Like most of the others had pointed out, we are missing something in IELTS department here...

Next thing is, EOI should be ticked on visa types you wish to apply for. Then, after submission and just before the submission you will see each type of visa and the corresponding total marks calculated with your eligibility. Eligibility means weather you have total of 60 marks for the requested visa type.

But according to WA mail, they said you have total 55 points INCLUDING SS points. So, we can assume that you have correctly ticked 190 visa type in your EOI. Have you?

If you had a total of 55 points for EOI under 190, you should have got the eligibility statement saying not eligible for both 189 and 190 at the first place when you are submitting your EOI.

And, I believe the system would not allow you to submit an EOI if you are not eligible for non of the visa types you have requested. Well, I have not tried this though. 

So, finally my conclusion is, your EOI would have been only 489 provisional visa, with 60 points, IF what WA officials telling is the case.

If it is the case, you would not be able to get 190 visa. But you might try applying for regional sponsorship which is available even with WA themselves.


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> You still haven't recieved your WA sponsorship?


Tomorrow will be my 30th working day, as per WA, something should need to turn up in next two days...


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Tomorrow will be my 30th working day, as per WA, something should need to turn up in next two days...


Yup..true.. All the best for that..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Vindy,

Which state did you apply for??


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Expats,

Can anyone please tell me how many times in a year does the state sponsorship opens. What i mean - Software engineer occupation code - 261313 has moved to RED for south australia, so no more applications are invited. So when can we expect this occupation to be green again with High Availability.

Anyone has any knowledge on this. Please can senior expats reply on this.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey pnk..WA requires 7 in each band for giving state sponsorship.. wat were ur ielts scores?


hi i think u r wrong... nowhere in WA website its written that need 7 bands to get SS

i think thr must be some other reason for the rejection of SS. I think they count experience for last 10 yrs not for last 20 years. May be thats why he got 5 less points from EOI.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> hi i think u r wrong... nowhere in WA website its written that need 7 bands to get SS
> 
> i think thr must be some other reason for the rejection of SS. I think they count experience for last 10 yrs not for last 20 years. May be thats why he got 5 less points from EOI.


Ohh..my bad..wasn't aware of this..


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

IPS said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how many times in a year does the state sponsorship opens. What i mean - Software engineer occupation code - 261313 has moved to RED for south australia, so no more applications are invited. So when can we expect this occupation to be green again with High Availability.
> 
> ...


Only once in a year, once the occupation reaches its planning level then it will be opened next year.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*South Australia State Sponsorship after 17th July Applicant..*

Hi,

I have submitted my SA SS application after 17th July 2012 and did not get any reply from them still waiting...Is there any one who got lucky?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors !!
I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
"We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.

We apologize for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."

Anyone else received such an email...and wht should i interpret rather how long more should i have to wait ??


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys.. anyone get WA SS aproval today?

What a quiet friday..


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

You just stole the words from my mouth 

I am waiting eagerly for same ,my 30 working days will complete on 10 Oct 

I received a communication on 20 sept that my EOI was viewed by WA SS


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> You just stole the words from my mouth
> 
> I am waiting eagerly for same ,my 30 working days will complete on 10 Oct
> 
> I received a communication on 20 sept that my EOI was viewed by WA SS


They viewed my profile too.. on 17 sept.. then gone quiet..... jus make me worry..


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

new to this forum ... do we have to apply for SS saperately or just mentioned in EOI 190 and selecting the states automatically makes the EOI applicable for SS of respective state?... pl guide...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

@PAK,

You have to file SS seperately.


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

@IPS thanks for the reply ... is there any fee applicable to this too ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

pak said:


> @IPS thanks for the reply ... is there any fee applicable to this too ...


Free for SA and Vic. All others charge some fee. check out on the respective state sites.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

pak said:


> @IPS thanks for the reply ... is there any fee applicable to this too ...


Free for SA and Vic. All others charge some fee. check out on the respective state sites.

Cheers!


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

shohagkuet said:


> You should declare that u have 35 k if u have a wife only. For each other dependent u have to add 5k. I have declared 42k for my family with one kid. They will not asked for any proof. But be prepared a statement about the sources of this fund. U may tell them u have cash, gold etc


Dear Brother,


Good day for you,

I just want to get some clarifications from your good self, Since your case is similar to mine, I got a 475 Visa sponsored by SA but still not landed, and I have applied for WA SS - subclass 190 one month ago, so base on your experience, would you think they will approve my sponsorship application?


Appreciate your replay in advanced and wish you all the very best.


Good Luck


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my SA SS application after 17th July 2012 and did not get any reply from them still waiting...Is there any one who got lucky?


There are plethora of people who are in waiting.. Not even a single lucky one yet..

you can see others in this sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks i found many peps refused due to financial situation...Tell me one thing i mentioned Cash in hand upon arrival 5000AUD and in deposit 25000AUD???? do i fulfill financial condistion?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks OZ...
> 
> I have another question for everyone -
> 
> ...


Dear Expats,

Can anyone please put some light on my query posted earlier??

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Thanks i found many peps refused due to financial situation...Tell me one thing i mentioned Cash in hand upon arrival 5000AUD and in deposit 25000AUD???? do i fulfill financial condistion?


It is clearly stated in 'Financial Capacity' area of SA website that for offshore application Cash In Hand should be AUD$20,000.. and you have mentioned it way less.. Looking at past applications, I am afraid that your application might be refused straight away..

Refer this link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Have you applied on your own or through some agent?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

my own what should i do now??


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> my own what should i do now??



I am not sure what can be done.. Either you have to edit and resubmit your application.. but before taking this step please dig on this site or other forums.. by resubmitting your application you have to wait for 12 more weeks after the date of submission.. 

But I think that more wait is far better then application rejection..

For which Occupation you applied for and do you have any dependents ?


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

how can i re submit because my application status is "Submitted"


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> how can i re submit because my application status is "Submitted"


In your account, under current application's 'Action' click on copy.. this will create copy of your current application.. complete your form and update details you want to..

Also it is suggested that you should email SA <[email protected]> to ignore your previous submitted application by providing them your application number and emailing from your registered account..

I have asked other expats to help you.. 

You can see their reply @ https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=6


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I am correcting my application tell me one thing only do i need to mention total 30,000AUD or cash in hand seprate that is 20,000AUD and despoist or saving 30,000AUD


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> I am correcting my application tell me one thing only do i need to mention total 30,000AUD or cash in hand seprate that is 20,000AUD and despoist or saving 30,000AUD


Do you have any dependents ? If yes, than how many (excluding you)


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

me and my spouse only


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> me and my spouse only



You should declare:
Cash or savings component: AUD$20,000 (atleast)
Other assets: AUD$10,000 (atleast)

Now don't over do the figures.. you may declare Cash in hand around 24K and Other assets around 15K..

This both will total around 39K which is more then Total Funds - AUD$30,000, which is required..

Also, it you should go through all 'Eligibility requirements' mentioned on SA before you make any more mistake..


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

i am doing it tell me one thing so my this application is going to be considered and now my Profession is in Medium Category??will i be waiting for 3 months from today again???


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> i am doing it tell me one thing so my this application is going to be considered and now my Profession is in Medium Category??will i be waiting for 3 months from today again???


As far as I know that SA considers application from the date of submission.. So if you re-submit your application then they will consider it as a new date of submission and you have to wait for 12 weeks from this date...

Also, it may also happen that your occupation might be not in demand in coming months..

Hard luck dude, but you have to be very careful while submitting applications.. After all they have mentioned things so clearly in their website..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> i am doing it tell me one thing so my this application is going to be considered and now my Profession is in Medium Category??will i be waiting for 3 months from today again???


You might be getting angry on yourself and on god may be.. 
But whatever happens, happen for good.. 

Your application is not rejected yet.. And if it would have rejected then you can't even resubmit it...

You can email SA and can clear your doubts.. 

Please don't take my words as final words.. I am guiding you on the basis of what I best know..


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I understand hard luck for me but i hope for the best.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

The grant


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

terese said:


> The grant


Congratulations !!!! :clap2:


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Received my WA SS +ve agreement letter today.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I think SA will come in action once DIAC will release its 1st OCT invitation report...


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all

I got my WA State Sponsorship today  It was viewed by the State on Skillselect on 27/09/2012. I applied for it on 2 July 2012!!! I have already signed and returned my agreement and wandered if anyone knows how long it might take for the invitation to come through? Also, the letter accompanying the agreement states that your ocupation must be on the list on the date you return your agreement or it may not be valid. Has anyone's positive assessment been made invalid pursuant to this statement?


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my WA State Sponsorship today  It was viewed by the State on Skillselect on 27/09/2012. I applied for it on 2 July 2012!!! I have already signed and returned my agreement and wandered if anyone knows how long it might take for the invitation to come through? Also, the letter accompanying the agreement states that your ocupation must be on the list on the date you return your agreement or it may not be valid. Has anyone's positive assessment been made invalid pursuant to this statement?


It should be on same day or next day.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> It should be on same day or next day.


Thank you Kamur. And congrats on your sponsorship  Did you get your invitation yet?


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

CXB said:


> Thank you Kamur. And congrats on your sponsorship  Did you get your invitation yet?


Just now, I have send my signed agreement copy to WA.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

I received my WA approval email today too.. unfortunately my partner vestassess hasnt approved yet after 7 weeks of application... oh no... now i am worried about it...


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats karmur2012,CXB and plutology..WA is back on track..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats karmur2012,CXB and plutology........

Cheers!!


----------



## ozmigrant (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys,

Today I got my WA SS mail........ :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Already sent back the signed agreement. 

For anyone looking for durations;

WA SS Applied : 09-09-2012
WA Viewed EOI notification via SkillSelect: 08-10-2012 
WA SS Approval letter: 09-10-2012 <That's exactly one month.>

Occupation: Civil Engineer

Cheers!!!!!!!!


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

ozmigrant said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I got my WA SS mail........ :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats Ozmigrant  Have you received your invitation from Skillselect yet? I also got my WA SS yesterday but am yet to receive the invitation...I'm anxious to get my application underway!!!


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Received my invitation today.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats ozimigrant and karmur2012... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Cherrs Mate - :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Received my invitation today after receiving WA State Sponsorship yesterday  Thank God


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

CXB said:


> Received my invitation today after receiving WA State Sponsorship yesterday  Thank God


Wow.. good news


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I also got approval yesterday. submitted 1st of september, CO assigned 28th of september, approval 9th of Ocotober. I applied as a construction project manager. Now I received the invitation to apply, tonight I will start it and try to finish as much as possible.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> I understand hard luck for me but i hope for the best.


Hi Kashifbari,

Firstly, please do not open another application in SA SS. Please keep using the old application id you have opened in July. 

Next, no need to panic. You can update the officers in SA about your revised financial statement. Your result is about to be out any moment now. You should do the following - 

Write an e mail to - [email protected] 
Subject - (your SASS application id and name as per application)

Inside the mail apologise for a late update and give your valid reasons for this. And advice the officers to consider your latest net worth statement while assessing your application. They would respond in 1 or 2 days. And you will come to know what are your chances. I mean they agree to consider or is it too late... Do ont forget to attached a Net Worth Signed Statement in a PDF form. Share your e mail (in a private msg if you want) and i will send you a sample copy. 

Do this ASAP dude...

NOTE - DO NOT OPEN A NEW APPLICATION... YOUR CHANCES OF GETTING THE VISA ARE VERY BRIGHT TILL NOW..

Hope this helps - 
Cheers 
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I think SA will come in action once DIAC will release its 1st OCT invitation report...


HI,

Did you keep a note when did your occupation movec to LOW (261312) ??

Just trying to analyse how much long would a stae last? Like LOW - so how long can this be in LOW.. like 1 month or 2 months etc..

Cheers.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI,
> 
> Did you keep a note when did your occupation movec to LOW (261312) ??
> 
> ...


Its been in low state from last two months.. but there are also no invitations in between these months..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI,
> 
> Did you keep a note when did your occupation movec to LOW (261312) ??
> 
> ...



There are many other expats in waiting. You can meet them all here 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=21


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea whether there is priority given to candidates with more points in state sponsorship approval as well or not. I meant supposedly there are 2 candidates applying for same job code and the first applicant has 65 pt and applied in say August and the 2nd candidate had 75 pt but he applied later in Sept. So will the 2nd candidate get priority ??


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Does anyone have any idea whether there is priority given to candidates with more points in state sponsorship approval as well or not. I meant supposedly there are 2 candidates applying for same job code and the first applicant has 65 pt and applied in say August and the 2nd candidate had 75 pt but he applied later in Sept. So will the 2nd candidate get priority ??


State Sponsorship is not based on the ranking of points, it is based on the date you have submitted for the sponsorship


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There are many other expats in waiting. You can meet them all here
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=21



Hell of waiting man.... I am too far from it.... people who submitted in july have not got it till now...

hooooo hoooooooo :heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hell of waiting man.... I am too far from it.... people who submitted in july have not got it till now...
> 
> hooooo hoooooooo :heh::heh::heh::heh:


Yeah.. Welcome to the waiting club dude.. Couple of people including me are in their 12th week of waiting.. And as per SA website it should be last week..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Yeah.. Welcome to the waiting club dude.. Couple of people including me are in their 12th week of waiting.. And as per SA website it should be last week..


I wish you all the best... How much did you declare in the funds??


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> I wish you all the best... How much did you declare in the funds??


Cash in hand - 24000
Other assets - 18000


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Cash in hand - 24000
> Other assets - 18000


What can be included in other assets?? can you pls explain..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Got my WA sponsorship today.. Yayyy.. that's less than a month.. :clap2:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Got my WA sponsorship today.. Yayyy.. that's less than a month.. :clap2:


Congrats!

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Cheers!


hey destinationaustralia..thanks for the wishes..  hope u get ur SA SS very soon too..


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Got my WA sponsorship today.. Yayyy.. that's less than a month.. :clap2:


hi ,

Congratulation . I have applied on 14th sep 2012 : waiting ... . what is your 
profession ? & what is u r score for visa 190 ??? 

cheers ,


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> Congratulation . I have applied on 14th sep 2012 : waiting ... . what is your
> profession ? & what is u r score for visa 190 ???
> ...


hi harry82..got assessed as an Electronics Engineer..and my score for visa 190 is exactly 55 points..adding 5 points from SS, I get 60..


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

*No ITA in October for 190 visa class?*



> In October, two invitation rounds will be held for skilled independent and skilled regional provisional visa subclasses covering a total of 2000 persons. These rounds will be on 1 October and 15 October 2012.
> 
> (Source: Report section on SkillSelect)


Does this mean No invitations to apply are planned for 190 subclass in month of october _*or*_ have I missed something ?

*Someone may confirm* if invitations to 190 applicants has become automatic after SS & happens thruout the month and not on specific dates planned fortnightly. That could be the reason why 190 subclass does not appear in planned schedule for october.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Does this mean No invitations to apply are planned for 190 subclass in month of october or have I missed something ?
> 
> Someone may confirm if invitations to 190 applicants has become automatic after SS & happens thruout the month and not on specific dates planned fortnightly. That could be the reason why 190 subclass does not appear in planned schedule for october.


Good question. Is visa 190 invitation could anytime throughout the month?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> Good question. Is visa 190 invitation could anytime throughout the month?


190 invites are got linked with the monthly invitations sent out by Skillselect. 190 invitation follows approval of the SS whenever/shortly after that occurs.

Cheers!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> What can be included in other assets?? can you pls explain..


I am not sure but it can be real estate, car, gold..etc


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hi harry82..got assessed as an Electronics Engineer..and my score for visa 190 is exactly 55 points..adding 5 points from SS, I get 60..


hi ,

I got my western Australia sponsorship today . my time line as follows ,

1. EOI APPLIED - 14/9/2012 
2.WA application - 14/9/2012 
3. WA approval - 12/10/2012 ......This is less than one month .. 

waiting for EOI ........
cheers ,

harry82


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anyone applying for WA SS getting problem with the click gender button


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got my western Australia sponsorship today . my time line as follows ,
> 
> ...


Congrats..!!! good going..  we're almost on the same boat.. btw whats ur occupation?


----------



## Tiffanymaree (Oct 10, 2012)

Where are you from! Australia is the place to be!


----------



## PFC (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

congratulations to all those who have been granted WA state sponsorship.

I am about to lodge an application for WA state sponsorship. I understood that if the application is successful, the WA government sends a contract to be signed. I would like know to know how much time we have to send the signed contract back?

Thank you


----------



## Tiffanymaree (Oct 10, 2012)

PFC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> congratulations to all those who were granted WA state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I would say try and get it done as soon as you can, but contact government office and they'll give you a realistic time.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

PFC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> congratulations to all those who have been granted WA state sponsorship.
> 
> ...



28 days


----------



## PFC (Sep 7, 2012)

plutology said:


> 28 days


That's great news. Thanks plutology


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hi harry82..got assessed as an Electronics Engineer..and my score for visa 190 is exactly 55 points..adding 5 points from SS, I get 60..


I my score is same as urs 55 points and by SS it will be 60...i am applying under hotel/motel manager....I got 07 bands altogether...what should be my next step....


----------



## PFC (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding the WA SS form.

"Total points as assessed by the DIAC Skill Select EOI process." Did you include the 5 points that are automatically added for state sponsorship (190) or not?

Thank you


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

PFC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> congratulations to all those who have been granted WA state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


hi,

in WA letter , it mentioned with in 28 days from date of WA sponsorship letter . But at the time of signature , u r Occupation should be in WA SOL list .


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Congrats..!!! good going..  we're almost on the same boat.. btw whats ur occupation?


hi ,

civil Engineer . 9.5 year work experience . please inform if u are invited to apply visa .


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

just one skill assessment question in here.. hope experienced folks can help ..

my partner got his vetassess status updated by the system to:-

_Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)_

usuallly *how many days more* to final result after received this message*?*

Nominated occupation : 251512 - Industrial Pharmacist


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Query on SS*

Dear Friends,

I had submitted EOI with 65 points and now trying to apply for VIC-SS through an agent. 
During SS submission, my agent had told me that we have to furnish some guarantee amount say 30,000 AUD for six months. Is it mandatory and what supportings to be submitted.

Could anyone clarify me on this.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

monty83 said:


> I my score is same as urs 55 points and by SS it will be 60...i am applying under hotel/motel manager....I got 07 bands altogether...what should be my next step....


u need to apply for sponsorship to a state where ur job code is on their skilled occupation list..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> civil Engineer . 9.5 year work experience . please inform if u are invited to apply visa .


yup..got the invitation today..


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

plutology said:


> just one skill assessment question in here.. hope experienced folks can help ..
> 
> my partner got his vetassess status updated by the system to:-
> 
> ...


My assesment had the same message and then after almost 40 days they requested FOR SOME MORE DOCUMENTS MY SALARY SLIP FROM ALL PREVIOUS COMPANIES which i submitted and then after 1 month n 10 days of submission i got my positive result...
I applied under HOTEL/MOTEL MANAGER


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> u need to apply for sponsorship to a state where ur job code is on their skilled occupation list..


Ok..it shows under Northern Territoy, WA & VICTORIA, i am planning for VICTORIA... suggestion shall i go for VISA 190


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats.. What was your occupation code?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Ok..it shows under Northern Territoy, WA & VICTORIA, i am planning for VICTORIA... suggestion shall i go for VISA 190


yes..that's right..u need to apply for subclass 190 visa..to gain state sponsored PR visa..


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 65 points and now trying to apply for VIC-SS through an agent.
> During SS submission, my agent had told me that we have to furnish some guarantee amount say 30,000 AUD for six months. Is it mandatory and what supportings to be submitted.
> ...


No need of any guarantee or proof .. just put the in ur application


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

ir.malik said:


> No need of any guarantee or proof .. just put the in ur application


Amount


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

*Visa 190 - South Australia / Other States Sponsorship*

Hi Guys,

I'm starting this thread for those who have applied for State Sponsorship under Visa 190 subclass. It would be nice to share our comments about different states, especially about the time frame of your SS application.

I have applied for SA SS on 14 Oct, any idea how long would it take to get the result. They mentioned 'within 12 weeks'. Any SA SS successful applicant here?


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Armin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for those who have applied for State Sponsorship under Visa 190 subclass. It would be nice to share our comments about different states, especially about the time frame of your SS application.
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on 14 Oct, any idea how long would it take to get the result. They mentioned 'within 12 weeks'. Any SA SS successful applicant here?


Please go through the below spread sheet for SA SS 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=35


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

One guy got Sate Sponsorship For South Australia who has applied after 17th July. Check this link
Process time for SA state nomination (for Visa Subclass 190) - Page 2
Username: Delta Tango


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> One guy got Sate Sponsorship For South Australia who has applied after 17th July. Check this link
> Process time for SA state nomination (for Visa Subclass 190) - Page 2
> Username: Delta Tango


I think that the applications assessed is way ahead of what it says on the SA web site - processing applications from 17th July... I also saw a guy on this forum who got approval and had applied on 19th July...

Now i am quite confused as in where we are ??? Also i heard that VIC is not giving approvals to software testers.... is that true??

Dont know whats going to happen..... 

Please expats update if you have any info...

Thanks


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> yes..that's right..u need to apply for subclass 190 visa..to gain state sponsored PR visa..


My assesment came online on 24 september that it is successful and the letter will be posted tommorow....But till today i have not received my letter yet....IS IT NORMAL THAT THE POST WILL TAKE THESE MANY DAYS TO REACH INDIA>..as it is already almost 20 days today,,,,Please suggest as want to file EOI but cannot unless i will check the letter first...


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> I think that the applications assessed is way ahead of what it says on the SA web site - processing applications from 17th July... I also saw a guy on this forum who got approval and had applied on 19th July...
> 
> Now i am quite confused as in where we are ??? Also i heard that VIC is not giving approvals to software testers.... is that true??
> 
> ...


Whats the username who got approval ? And please share link also ...


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

There is Australia Skilled Migration Expos in the UK on 16 and 17 October 2012.. This might be the reason that they are currently slow or almost frozen up for invitations..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There is Australia Skilled Migration Expos in the UK on 16 and 17 October 2012.. This might be the reason that they are currently slow or almost frozen up for invitations..


As per your dates... tomorrow you would be completing 12 weeks. Best Of Luck....


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> As per your dates... tomorrow you would be completing 12 weeks. Best Of Luck....


you said that there is a guy on this forum who got approval and had applied on 19th July..

Please send me link where you read this..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> you said that there is a guy on this forum who got approval and had applied on 19th July..
> 
> Please send me link where you read this..


Let me check where i saw this... if i can find that again... i will post that here..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Just in case you get something tomorrow for your application.. please post on this thread.. 

thanks..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

monty83 said:


> My assesment came online on 24 september that it is successful and the letter will be posted tommorow....But till today i have not received my letter yet....IS IT NORMAL THAT THE POST WILL TAKE THESE MANY DAYS TO REACH INDIA>..as it is already almost 20 days today,,,,Please suggest as want to file EOI but cannot unless i will check the letter first...


Which assessment have u applied for? EA or VETASSES or ACS?


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats to all of those who have received their sponsorship!

There is a bad news for me though.  I had applied for VIC SS on 9th Aug. under the occupation "Software Engineer"(261313)

I received a negative feedback day before. In the mail they have mentioned that although I meet minimum required eligibility criteria there are other candidates who adequately meet their requirements. Hence, they are rejecting my SS. 
To be honest, it was very disheartening to see such a kind of mail. 

I have submitted my EOI in the month of July. My points score is 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 (I am really doubtful about the points calculator on the site becuase when I calculated my points according to the criteria it comes as 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 visa. I have 5.2 years of exp in software development)

I am thinking of applying for NSW SS but I am worried about the occupation ceiling limit and NSW selection criteria.

I would appreciate if someone could advise me on how should I go further.

Thanks.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Congrats to all of those who have received their sponsorship!
> 
> There is a bad news for me though.  I had applied for VIC SS on 9th Aug. under the occupation "Software Engineer"(261313)
> 
> ...


Just hold tight, you should receive invitation for 189 not too far from now, considering that you submitted your EoI on July.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> Please go through the below spread sheet for SA SS
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=35


Thx ebyoct82
And congratulation on your visa success!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Congrats to all of those who have received their sponsorship!
> 
> There is a bad news for me though.  I had applied for VIC SS on 9th Aug. under the occupation "Software Engineer"(261313)
> 
> ...


Your not alone. I too got rejected with many others. Seems like they reject people more than they accept. However if you have 65 we can safely say that you can get an invite.

Good Luck.


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

hello guys,
i really need a help from seniors. i applied for WA SS and received the SS . Unfortunately, it's expired i applied for 489 visa subclass with 65 pts EOI submitted date is 11th August and haven't got invited.
the question is, do i have to apply again for SS or it doesn't matter.


also, when it's expected to receive an invitation?
please i need your opinions.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have applied for WA SS on 13 Oct. They mentioned 'within 1 month'. Any WA SS successful applicant here?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Forum members...

Did anyone got the *SOUTH AUSTRALIA* SS approval?? There is a list which shows people who have applied and are waiting till now...
So i am asking for any approvals - for applications submitted since 15 july 2012.

Please if anyone has applied on or after 15 july 2012 and have got approval rejection please share in here or update the sheet.

*Sheet For SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS* - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=34

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

yogeshy said:


> Congrats to all of those who have received their sponsorship!
> 
> There is a bad news for me though.  I had applied for VIC SS on 9th Aug. under the occupation "Software Engineer"(261313)
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this... And this is very very disheartening...... I think its all in GODS hands !! As some people got the approval even being on the boundary line when it comes to point and some people get reject...

THIS IS VERY SAD....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Armin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for those who have applied for State Sponsorship under Visa 190 subclass. It would be nice to share our comments about different states, especially about the time frame of your SS application.
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on 14 Oct, any idea how long would it take to get the result. They mentioned 'within 12 weeks'. Any SA SS successful applicant here?


Hi Armin,

What is you occupation code??


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, has anybody's Vic SS took longer then 12 weeks? 
My hubby has applied on 2nd of July and still got no replay (his occupation is not in ICT). May it be because he send a commitment letter only a few weeks ago (even though they never asked for it)?


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I have applied for WA SS on 13 Oct. They mentioned 'within 1 month'. Any WA SS successful applicant here?


Ya, there are!
Check out the url that 'ebyoct82' has given above. Register yourself too. It's a pretty helpful thing.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Armin,
> 
> What is you occupation code??


Hi IPS,

Mine is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

just one skill assessment question in here.. hope experienced folks can help ..

my partner got his vetassess status updated by the system to:-

_Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)_

usuallly *how many days* more to final result after received this message?

Nominated occupation : 251512 - Industrial Pharmacist


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi JoannaAch,
I have seen cases where people had to wait for 13-14 weeks. 
Why dont you give them a call or send an email since it's been more than 12 weeks.
If they didnt ask for Commitment letter, then it's not required. So that shouldnt delay your application.



JoannaAch said:


> Hi, has anybody's Vic SS took longer then 12 weeks?
> My hubby has applied on 2nd of July and still got no replay (his occupation is not in ICT). May it be because he send a commitment letter only a few weeks ago (even though they never asked for it)?


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> which assessment have u applied for? Ea or vetasses or acs?


vetassess


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

monty83 said:


> vetassess


I am not sure about Vetasses rules and procedures..u can ask other seniors on this forum..


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

My assesment came online on 24 september that it is successful and the letter will be posted tommorow....But till today i have not received my letter yet....IS IT NORMAL THAT THE POST WILL TAKE THESE MANY DAYS TO REACH INDIA>..as it is already almost 20 days today,,,,Please suggest as want to file EOI but cannot unless i will check the letter first... 

Anyone please let me know.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

It is through VETASSESS


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

There is one approval today from South Australia for occupation 'Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)'. Application was filed on 18th July.. Lets hope that soon decision will be made on our applications..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There is one approval today from South Australia for occupation 'Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)'. Application was filed on 18th July.. Lets hope that soon decision will be made on our applications..


Now that is more than 12 weeks.... Thanks so much for sharing brahmgupta... 

Folks,

Did anyone got the SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS approval?? There is a list which shows people who have applied and are waiting till now...
So i am asking for any approvals - for applications submitted since 15 july 2012.

Please if anyone has applied on or after 15 july 2012 and have got approval rejection please share in here or update the sheet.

Sheet For SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...c&pli=1#gid=34

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Expats,

Any uodates from anyone regarding any SA SS approvals/rejections or any other info??

Please share.....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

Did anyone got the SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS approval?? There is a list which shows people who have applied and are waiting till now...
So i am asking for any approvals - for applications submitted since 15 july 2012.

Please if anyone has applied on or after 15 july 2012 and have got approval rejection please share in here or update the sheet.

Sheet For SOUTH AUSTRALIA SS - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...c&pli=1#gid=34

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Any new from anyone on SA SS approvals/rejection or any other info??

Please share Folks!!!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

terese said:


> Hi JoannaAch,
> I have seen cases where people had to wait for 13-14 weeks.
> Why dont you give them a call or send an email since it's been more than 12 weeks.
> If they didnt ask for Commitment letter, then it's not required. So that shouldnt delay your application.


Thanks for info! I will probably wait one more week before sending an email as they are strongly "requesting" not to ask for information.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

*NSW Sponsoship*

has any one applied for NSW sponsorship lately. and got +ve result. I want to know the timeline on this.. I might be doing it in a weeks' time.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Has any one applied for WA sponsorship lately.
How Much tym does it take to get result
Has anyone got positive result
I had done it 3 days before


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Has any one applied for WA sponsorship lately.
> How Much tym does it take to get result
> Has anyone got positive result
> I had done it 3 days before



I applied just today for WA SS. lots of people say that it takes from 12 to 14 weeks.
and in some cases around 4 weeks. it depends on how lucky your are.
wish u a very good luck and 4 me of course:eyebrows:


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Thanks for info! I will probably wait one more week before sending an email as they are strongly "requesting" not to ask for information.


you should do so. i think you most probably receive it within a week time.
wish u all the best


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

I also applied for SA SS.

__________________
ACS +VE as Computer Network and Systems Engineer, IELTS: 6.5, EOI applied:28/09/2012 (60 pts) for 190 VISA, SA SS applied: 02/10/2012


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied fo SA SS

__________________
ACS +VE as Computer Network and Systems Engineer, IELTS: 6.5, EOI applied:28/09/2012 (60 pts) for 190 VISA, SA SS applied: 02/10/2012


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

super said:


> I also applied for SA SS.
> 
> __________________
> ACS +VE as Computer Network and Systems Engineer, IELTS: 6.5, EOI applied:28/09/2012 (60 pts) for 190 VISA, SA SS applied: 02/10/2012


you're claiming for 5 pts. from SA SS ??????????
it means your points are 55+5 right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> you're claiming for 5 pts. from SA SS ??????????
> it means your points are 55+5 right!!!!!!!!!!


yes


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

super said:


> yes


i wish a good luck


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a quick question.
On the SA "My Application" page I can see that the status of my application is "Submitted" however, on the top right corner of the table is a hyperlink called "Apply" ....whats that for ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I have a quick question.
> On the SA "My Application" page I can see that the status of my application is "Submitted" however, on the top right corner of the table is a hyperlink called "Apply" ....whats that for ?


Good Question buddy. That option is for opening another fresh application. You can do 2 things.

1st either select the button 'COPY' and your application and all the details inside would be copied and you can amend whatever detail is incorrect. It is used when there is a minor correction required in your application. 

2nd when your application has many corrections, in this case you can open a fresh application and enter all details again from scratch.

BTW - DO NOT EVER PRESS ANY OF IT UNTIL YOU ARE SURE THAT YOU REALLY NEED A NEW APPLICATION - :wave::wave::wave::wave:

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

super said:


> Applied fo SA SS
> 
> __________________
> ACS +VE as Computer Network and Systems Engineer, IELTS: 6.5, EOI applied:28/09/2012 (60 pts) for 190 VISA, SA SS applied: 02/10/2012


Welcome to the waiting club mate.

Cheers !!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> There is one approval today from South Australia for occupation 'Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)'. Application was filed on 18th July.. Lets hope that soon decision will be made on our applications..


Hi brahmgupta,

Any updates today from your end??

Please share if you have any updates.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi brahmgupta,
> 
> Any updates today from your end??
> 
> Please share if you have any updates.


No.. Nothing.. Its all silent and dry...

Also, its last day of UK expo... Hoping some action from tomorrow..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> No.. Nothing.. Its all silent and dry...
> 
> Also, its last day of UK expo... Hoping some action from tomorrow..


I had another doubt, so sharing with you... - 

Please suggest. I am a little confused in this. As i thought if i had applied for SA SS under 190 visa category, then i need to have SA SS approval first and then i will get invite in skill select. But is it possible to get invited in EOI before getting the SA SS approval?? 

Wish you all the best for your result. 

Cheers
IPS


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> I had another doubt, so sharing with you... -
> 
> Please suggest. I am a little confused in this. As i thought if i had applied for SA SS under 190 visa category, then i need to have SA SS approval first and then i will get invite in skill select. But is it possible to get invited in EOI before getting the SA SS approval??
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have no idea on this..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Sorry, I have no idea on this..


No worries buddy..... i have posted that on other threads too, in a hope to get some response.... If i have some info... i will share it accross..

BTW - waiting to hear good new from you eagerly :high5::high5::high5::high5:

Cheers...
IPS


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

IPS said:


> is it possible to get invited in EOI before getting the SA SS approval??
> IPS


Hi IPS,
If anybody gets invitation for 190 Visa before SS approval, its a bug & will be fixed 

SS Decison of Approval when upadated in EOI by the state, triggers the ITA & not other way round.

All the best !


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Hi IPS,
> If anybody gets invitation for 190 Visa before SS approval, its a bug & will be fixed
> 
> SS Decison of Approval when upadated in EOI by the state, triggers the ITA & not other way round.
> ...


Thanks for the info !

Cheers
IPS


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks IPS, that was helpful.
So essentially my application is submitted and is currently with SA right ?
And does SA communicate with the applicant at any time or do we just get our nomination results one fine day ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Thanks IPS, that was helpful.
> So essentially my application is submitted and is currently with SA right ?
> And does SA communicate with the applicant at any time or do we just get our nomination results one fine day ?


There are 3 stages once you have submitted - 

Validation -> In Que For Assessment -> Outcome.

1st stage - ur application is verified against any SA SS norms, as in if your application is missing any info, or document or anyother thing. You can either be contacted if required so as to get missing info / or get rejected also (ex - like EOI number is incorrect in your application. there can be many examples). This is purely case specific as i have seen some people getting rejected in 1 months time and i have seen people getting rejection after 3 months time.

2nd Stage - ur application has cleared the validation stage and is now in que for getting assessed. This is just waiting stage. You can provide your revised documents if you have any in this stage. Ex - a new higher IELTS score, there can be other examples. Another good example - you now have more funds compared to when you applied, so do send them updated net worth statement. BUT Mind it *NEVER -EVER-EVER "COPY-CLONE-APPLY"* for a new application. Always mail SA govt on - _[email protected]_ about any changes/suggestions you have regarding your application. 

NOTE - I know a candiate who applied SA SS around 20th July 2012 and then opened another application around 10 Oct 2012. So his old application got withdrawn and he has to wait again for 3 months starting 10 oct 2012. 
*
So just an advise for everyone, be very careful while navigating through your application on SA SS website.*

3rd Stage - Once your application is being assessed then you get the final outcome. Approved-Rejected. If approved, you would have ITA in EOI application the same day or in a weeks time.

I Wish you all the best. Hope this helps!!

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

IPS said:


> There are 3 stages once you have submitted -
> 
> 
> I Wish you all the best. Hope this helps!!
> ...


it's a detailed feedback, thanx a lot my dear


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear IPS, I need your help.

I have a very important question.
I have a bachelor degree in civil engineering, i was assessed by EA as associate degree.
when i submitted my EOI i filled as a diploma / Bachelor degree in civil engineering in order not to calim for extra points that i don't deserve and later on i could face problems with DIAC.
Is my understanding correct????????


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

IPS said:


> There are 3 stages once you have submitted -
> 
> Validation -> In Que For Assessment -> Outcome.
> 
> ...


That was really worth knowing.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> Dear IPS, I need your help.
> 
> I have a very important question.
> I have a bachelor degree in civil engineering, i was assessed by EA as associate degree.
> ...


I can say only one thing, never provide info which is fake, as authorities can ask for proof at any point of time and then you will get rejected ant whatever stage you are in processing the visa.

I am very sorry i am not very sure about the civil engineering side as i am from Software Industry, but seems like you did the right thing. May be some of the senior expats can answer your query. I do not want to give an answer on the fly and make you happy, i would only comment if i have complete info on a topic.

Senior Expats please help to put some light on this...

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Yup..true.. All the best for that..


Hey there,

I received my WA SS grant and Invitation to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I received my WA SS grant and Invitation to apply for 190 visa.


Congrats buddy, it seems u suffered a lot


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I received my WA SS grant and Invitation to apply for 190 visa.


Hi naseefoz.. u already got the invitation? I got my sponsorship on 11th October but haven't got my invitation from skill select yet  .. when did u send back the signed agreement to them?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> Congrats buddy, it seems u suffered a lot


myth,
of course mate....
Real struggle which is really worth enough....


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi naseefoz.. u already got the invitation? I got my sponsorship on 11th October but haven't got my invitation from skill select yet  .. when did u send back the signed agreement to them?


Katy,

I received the agreement today and signed and sent back to them in an hours time. After two hours, I received the WA grant and ITA from DIAC.


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Katy,
> 
> I received the agreement today and signed and sent back to them in an hours time. After two hours, I received the WA grant and ITA from DIAC.


What does ITA stand for?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Katy,
> 
> I received the agreement today and signed and sent back to them in an hours time. After two hours, I received the WA grant and ITA from DIAC.


hey congrats  wats ITA? and how did u get the invite? thru email or in ur skill select account.. btw wats ur occupation?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey congrats  wats ITA? and how did u get the invite? thru email or in ur skill select account.. btw wats ur occupation?


ITA - Invitation To Apply.
I got it in my skill select mail box..

My trade is toolmaker 323412


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> ITA - Invitation To Apply.
> I got it in my skill select mail box..
> 
> My trade is toolmaker 323412


Ohk. Don't know why mine is getting delayed!!! How many points you had got without sponsorship ??


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello members,

We (me, my husband and my one year old) have decided to immigrate to Australia. We have contacted a agent (through a friend's reference) and will be submitting our application next month. 

A little background of ours :- I am a Chartered accountant with 4 years of experience in Business planning. My husband is a M.Tech in IT with 8+ years of exp in Java/J2EE as a project manager. 

I am a little confused regarding the following:-
1) I understand that both our professions falls under the skilled category list but should we apply for subclass 189(skilled independent) or sub class 190(skilled state sponsor)? 
2) How long does it take to get a PR on both these class?
3) I know we will have restrictions for 2 years to stay in the state after we get PR.....but we are clear that we will be trying for jobs in sydney and melbourne only which is in NSW....so we dont mind.


Please advice which category should we apply where we would get PR in shortest time.

Thanks!

PN


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

PriyankaN said:


> Hello members,
> 
> We (me, my husband and my one year old) have decided to immigrate to Australia. We have contacted a agent (through a friend's reference) and will be submitting our application next month.
> 
> ...


Answers to your questions in sequence - 

1. - If you go for 190 you would get extra 5 points when you submit ur app. These are points from the state which is sponsoring you. As 190 is state nominated visa. For 189 you dont get any points from the state as that is an independent category. You dont need state govt to sponsor you, because people applying under it have there occupation in SOL 1 LIST and indepedently have 60 points. So if you can make points without the help from state govt then 189 is the best to got for.

For calulating your go to the following link and check how many points you make. Read about both the visa 189 and 190. If you read this end to end, your all questions would be answered.

Link - SkillSelect

2. - End to End process can take 6 months to 1 year. As it depends on many factors, ex - are your documents ready, ielts ready, skill assessment ready etc etc.

3. - Your third point is not a question, i think you are stating what you feel or have in mind. Still a point in this - when you say Melborne - it falls under state VICTORIA. And when you say Sydne - It falls under state NSW. SO be clear where you want to land and fill accordingly.

*NOTE - if you are hiring a consultant then you dont need to worry about such things, they would evaluate your case before filling. If you are filling on your own then must read other threads.*

Hope this helps !!

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am really getting impatient...dont know whom to ask....i posted before also..pls help i have three questions...
1- On 24th septmeber received message from vetassess online that ur assessment is positive and tommorow letter will be posted and wait for the final letter received....??????BUT TILL TODAY I HAVE NOT RECEIVED LETTER>>>>>ANY IDEA HOW MUCH IT TAKES GENERALLY TO REACH INDIA...
2- INcase it is delayed i am worried my occupation will get full (hotel&Motel manager) at the moment it is availabe in WA,VIC,NT???
3-Can i submit EOI without receving this letter....

ALL SENIORS Pls help me.....and guide....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

monty83 said:


> I am really getting impatient...dont know whom to ask....i posted before also..pls help i have three questions...
> 1- On 24th septmeber received message from vetassess online that ur assessment is positive and tommorow letter will be posted and wait for the final letter received....??????BUT TILL TODAY I HAVE NOT RECEIVED LETTER>>>>>ANY IDEA HOW MUCH IT TAKES GENERALLY TO REACH INDIA...
> 2- INcase it is delayed i am worried my occupation will get full (hotel&Motel manager) at the moment it is availabe in WA,VIC,NT???
> 3-Can i submit EOI without receving this letter....
> ...


It takes 11 to 12 days to get assessment letter in india. U cant fill ur EOI as u need to fill details of your assessment letter as well. Why dont u email or call them and ask the status of ur letter.


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

IPS said:


> Answers to your questions in sequence -
> 
> 1. - If you go for 190 you would get extra 5 points when you submit ur app. These are points from the state which is sponsoring you. As 190 is state nominated visa. For 189 you dont get any points from the state as that is an independent category. You dont need state govt to sponsor you, because people applying under it have there occupation in SOL 1 LIST and indepedently have 60 points. So if you can make points without the help from state govt then 189 is the best to got for.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot IPS for your detailed reply. I had checked skillselect and I have got 65 points....so guess applying for 189 sub class is convenient for me. All our documents are ready. Just need to take IELTS. 

One more question - For sub class 189 do we need to show some standing balance in your bank account for say 10 lacs or so....some agent told me yes some said no.......I am confused We have money but liquid cash in bank account of 10lacs....nobody keeps so much cash in savings account (they invest it!).

Please throw some light on this. 


Thank you!

PN


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, As my husband didn't get a sponsorship from Victoria (he got the e-mail today:/) I decided to apply now. I was wandering if any other Life Scientists nec from here are applying for Vic SS? 

The last report from skillselect (from August) shows that only one invitation was given to Life Scientist nec, so I was wandering how many people are actually nominating this occupation...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

PriyankaN said:


> Thanks a lot IPS for your detailed reply. I had checked skillselect and I have got 65 points....so guess applying for 189 sub class is convenient for me. All our documents are ready. Just need to take IELTS.
> 
> One more question - For sub class 189 do we need to show some standing balance in your bank account for say 10 lacs or so....some agent told me yes some said no.......I am confused We have money but liquid cash in bank account of 10lacs....nobody keeps so much cash in savings account (they invest it!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the gratitude :humble::humble::humble::humble: but you DONT :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: need to shown any money in my BANK account . As you said. *For sub class 189 do we need to show some standing balance in your bank account for say 10 lacs or so
*

Next, people planning for PR do keep this point in mind always and always.... (about the funds in the bank)

Next, Every state has different requirement when it comes to showing money in the bank. But yes you have to keep the money in the bank. Authorities can ask for proof at anytime if they want. On this forum you will see people stating that authorities never ask for proof and you can state in your application that you have the money in bank. The truth is that you should neve-ever fudge anything in your application. Govt can ask for proof and if you are fudging your app would get rejected. I am giving a sample link from South Australia where i have applied, check out the funds requirement for off shore candidate. Point 11 - Financial Capacity.

Note - total funds = cash or savings component + immovable assets.
Analyse as per your family size - total people 3 or 4 etc...

Link - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Hope this helps.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Members,

Any updates anyone?? Please share...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot IPS!

This info was indeed very helpful....I am relieved now. Just waiting for my husband to come back from UK next week and we will file our application in November! 

WoooHooooo!!!!


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot IPS!

This info was indeed very helpful....I am relieved now. Just waiting for my husband to come back from UK next week and we will file our application in November! 

WoooHooooo!!!!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

PriyankaN said:


> Thanks a lot IPS!
> 
> This info was indeed very helpful....I am relieved now. Just waiting for my husband to come back from UK next week and we will file our application in November!
> 
> WoooHooooo!!!!


I am happy to help !

Good luck and do keep us all posted.

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello all,

please i need a senior to give me the right interpretation for the conditions below of WA SS for 489 visa. 


489 (Skilled Regional) 
■ Provide evidence that the applicant has undertaken suffi cient research
about the region(s) of interest.
■ Meet one of the following criteria:

□ have a job offer in the nominated region in nominated or
closely related occupation; or
□ show three current job opportunities in nominated region in
nominated or closely related occupation.


Please give your thoughts and ideas.

thank indeed


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> It takes 11 to 12 days to get assessment letter in india. U cant fill ur EOI as u need to fill details of your assessment letter as well. Why dont u email or call them and ask the status of ur letter.


Hi thank you for the info...i called up VETASSESS this morning as pe rthem genrally it takes 2-3 weeks to reach maximum.. But the lady was not sure which date the letter got dispatched so i just nee dto wait n hope to reach it asap....

""""""my concern is my occupation ceiling might will get full""""""in VIC/WA/NT if it delayed more....just pray for me...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

ONE Question for the Seniors ..is WA Regional area good for Indians to live and is there possible oppurtunity for HOTEL/MOTEL Manager to get jobs....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Any updates for South Australia State Sponsorship Aprovals/Rejections.... Or any other news??

PLease share..

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> you said that there is a guy on this forum who got approval and had applied on 19th July..
> 
> Please send me link where you read this..


Hi brahmgupta,

Any updates on yor application?? Please share.

I found that thread in which the guy who applied 19 july got approval check this link below - 

Guy Named - arntoh

Link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../88206-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html

Cheers
IPS


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,

Apologies if I am repeating the query asked earlier but limited google search results forced me to write this up. 2 questions : 

1) Is it mandatory for South Aus SS that one dsnt have to apply for any SS or 189 while EOI submission ( read it on apply page of SA SS)
2) Wondering where fellow BA's are applying for SS (Presumption that poor fellows having 65 pts like me are searching for quicker PR options)

My credentials : Total score 65 without SS , ICT BA , EOI submission 15 OCT , Vic SS submission 18 Oct. No reply from anywhere.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,

Apologies if I am repeating the query asked earlier but limited google search results forced me to write this up. 2 questions : 

1) Is it mandatory for South Aus SS that one dsnt have to apply for any SS or 189 while EOI submission ( read it on apply page of SA SS)
2) Wondering where fellow BA's are applying for SS (Presumption that poor fellows having 65 pts like me are searching for quicker PR options)

My credentials : Total score 65 without SS , ICT BA , EOI submission 15 OCT , Vic SS submission 18 Oct. No reply from anywhere.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I need quick suggestion... in my SS gsm I have entered my EOI number 000002xxxxx etc but someone stated that , I have to put number with E000002... etc is that "E" mandatory or its ok ? i have just entered 000002xxx etc.

otherwise I have to put a new applications again.

app lodged on aug 1st week... Iam almost very close worried


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all Need quick suggestion- in my SS gsm application I have entered EOI number as 00002xxxx etc but one of the consultant said I should enter the EOI number starting with E00002xxx - 

will it be rejected based on this...can someone shed some light how to approach visa processing help desk etc.

Thanks
Vindy


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi all Need quick suggestion- in my SS gsm application I have entered EOI number as 00002xxxx etc but one of the consultant said I should enter the EOI number starting with E00002xxx -
> 
> will it be rejected based on this...can someone shed some light how to approach visa processing help desk etc.
> 
> ...



First question when (date) did you submit your SS application and to which state??

Second thing, your consultant is 100% correct you need to give correct and full EOI number or else your application would be 100 % rejected. I can bet blind on this !!

Share more info and i will try and answer.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need quick suggestion... in my SS gsm I have entered my EOI number 000002xxxxx etc but someone stated that , I have to put number with E000002... etc is that "E" mandatory or its ok ? i have just entered 000002xxx etc.
> 
> ...


I replied to your question on the following thread - 

Link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...p-applicants-60-points-only-3.html#post930770


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Armin said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Mine is 261111 ICT Business Analyst.


Good to know mate, best of luck...

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need quick suggestion... in my SS gsm I have entered my EOI number 000002xxxxx etc but someone stated that , I have to put number with E000002... etc is that "E" mandatory or its ok ? i have just entered 000002xxx etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Vindy,

I'd say you better correct and update your application, do not take risk on that. If you refer to the .xcl file of SA SS applicants you can clearly see many of the refusals were due to wrong/not-matching EOI numbers. Not only update your application but also contact them by email and let them know you want them to consider the new application instead.
Just be safe and don't worry about the delay, you'll get it eventually. Better late than never.

Cheers,


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all, 

I applied for Victoria SS on 30th June 2012. (Acknowledgement email 2 weeks later). 
At this time a skills assessment was not required at the time of application. 
After around 10 weeks I received an email requesting my positive skills assessment. I had 3 months time to provide it. 

Luckily I just received my positive assessment from Vetassess now. 

Any experience how long it will take from now on?

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator), Thanks to all


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator), Thanks to all


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator), Thanks to all


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator)


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator).


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> please i need a senior to give me the right interpretation for the conditions below of WA SS for 489 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Myth81,

Regarding your first query you need to demonstrate that you have thoroughly scanned the regional area of your interest through various forums and websites.
And that
You have a fair idea about the composition of population,weather, job market, and culture of the area. (YOU CAN CITE DATA FROM WEBSITE ESPECIALLY GOOGLE )

About your second query its quite clear in itself, Either you show a job offer in your closely nominated profession OR

You provide a link to your related job opportunities in websites like GUMTREE, etc etc in AUSTRALIA.

i hope some of your doubts are cleared.

REGARDS.

LITTLE KANGAROO.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator), Thanks to all


Congrats dude..... So i think now finally the state govt has started giving results...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

monty83 said:


> ONE Question for the Seniors ..is WA Regional area good for Indians to live and is there possible oppurtunity for HOTEL/MOTEL Manager to get jobs....


Hi Monty83,

WA Regional area is one of the best areas.There is a large number of Indian community.

And i am sure being a vacation and leisure area it will definitely have a lot of scope for HOTEL/MOTEL manager jobs. BY THE WAY WHAT IS THE STATUS OF YOUR PROCESS, LIKE 

ALL THE BEST.

REGARDS,

LITTLE KANGAROO.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator)


Please help to update the sheet if possible - 

Link - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=34

Did anyone else got SA SS results????

Please share....

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Did anyone else got SA SS results????

Please share....

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator), Thanks to all



Cheers Dude....

Did anyone else got SA SS results????

Please share....

Cheers
IPS


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi Monty83,
> 
> WA Regional area is one of the best areas.There is a large number of Indian community.
> 
> ...


hi....evrything is ready from my end to file EOI but unfortunately its been 22 days today i have not received my VETASSESS letter yet which is as per them already posted on 25th or 26th ....as my resuly came successful on 24/09


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

bhagat said:


> Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator)


congrats..


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi IPS,

Thanks for your reply - but when SA started SS their webpage ; it was not accepting alphanumeric web field to enter EOI ID (E00002xxx) so we have just entered 00002xxx - later they started to take alphanumeric... now how do i Approach the help desk/support team on this.

I have applied for System Administrator - and Eoi 17th july and SS on Aug 1st week


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Thanks for your reply - but when SA started SS their webpage ; it was not accepting alphanumeric web field to enter EOI ID (E00002xxx) so we have just entered 00002xxx - later they started to take alphanumeric... now how do i Approach the help desk/support team on this.
> 
> I have applied for System Administrator - and Eoi 17th july and SS on Aug 1st week


It was a glitch. Good to hear this as it was a system fault. Mail the officers on the following mail id and explain the issue which you told me. Be very polite and honest. Give proper correct details. Be sure to make it short and clear cut. Please dont write stories which many people do... (no offenses to anyone)..

*Mail id - [email protected]*

I hope they agree to your request and help you. usually they reply the same day or the next day. Keep in mind the time lap while expecting a reply.


*Note *- If you have paid a consultant then make them write this e mail. Usually they have an existing reputation with the authorities, as for state govt officials you are a new candidate but the consultants are already in business from long, and they file multiple cases year after year...
Hope this helps !!

Do share once you hear back.

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Thanks for your reply - but when SA started SS their webpage ; it was not accepting alphanumeric web field to enter EOI ID (E00002xxx) so we have just entered 00002xxx - later they started to take alphanumeric... now how do i Approach the help desk/support team on this.
> 
> I have applied for System Administrator - and Eoi 17th july and SS on Aug 1st week


Also try and update the sheet - 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=34

This is very helpful to everyone.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> i wish a good luck


Are you a Civil Engineer? How did you WA SS go?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> Dear IPS, I need your help.
> 
> I have a very important question.
> I have a bachelor degree in civil engineering, i was assessed by EA as associate degree.
> ...


I am also a civil engineer. Why were u assessed as associate? I remember a friend who has a civil engg degree but he was also assessed as a associate. as a result, he got 10 points less than a professional. what is written on the letter mailed to you by EA?


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi Myth81,
> 
> Regarding your first query you need to demonstrate that you have thoroughly scanned the regional area of your interest through various forums and websites.
> And that
> ...


Thanx indeed little kangaroo, it's obviously clear


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> I am also a civil engineer. Why were u assessed as associate? I remember a friend who has a civil engg degree but he was also assessed as a associate. as a result, he got 10 points less than a professional. what is written on the letter mailed to you by EA?


well, may be cause it's my bad luck.
in the letter they've mentioned comparable to civil engineering degree. However, for migration purpose comparable to associate degree. till now i couldn't believe such decision.

by the way i submitted so WA ss on 17th oct. may it takes 3 to 4 weeks. i think so.
it depends nothing certain.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? 
Thanks, Mohit.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> well, may be cause it's my bad luck.
> in the letter they've mentioned comparable to civil engineering degree. However, for migration purpose comparable to associate degree. till now i couldn't believe such decision.
> 
> by the way i submitted so WA ss on 17th oct. may it takes 3 to 4 weeks. i think so.
> it depends nothing certain.


I guess that they weren't satisfied by the jobs that you have done after the graduation. I am sure that they were not satisfied by your summary statement/cdr/cv. I would have waited and improved these documents.

Anyways, i think that in the new point system, you will get 10 points for education than 15.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I received my WA SS grant and Invitation to apply for 190 visa.


How much time did WA take for grant?


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> I guess that they weren't satisfied by the jobs that you have done after the graduation. I am sure that they were not satisfied by your summary statement/cdr/cv. I would have waited and improved these documents.
> 
> Anyways, i think that in the new point system, you will get 10 points for education than 15.


i don't think so, because they haven't mentioned anything about CDR.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi IPS,

Today I rang them, told my situation - with EOI ID - then they said it happend for some and they have rectified - my application also updated EOI ID.... very much relaxed now

And I have also emailed them same story...! got ackoneledgement stating that they have already noted and updated.

now I guess I am very close !!!

Thanks 
Vindy


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Today I rang them, told my situation - with EOI ID - then they said it happend for some and they have rectified - my application also updated EOI ID.... very much relaxed now
> 
> ...


Really good to hear that, and yes you are very close. Wish you loads of luck.... Do let us know once you get the SA SS approval...

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

MYTH81 said:


> i don't think so, because they haven't mentioned anything about CDR.


They don't mention in a letter. I think that they don't even read your CDRs. However, your CV makes a difference. You have to improve your CV and mention job responsibilities. Are you sure that you submitted your summary statement for professional engineer and not for associate?


----------



## monster (Aug 18, 2012)

I applied for SA SS last week of august , i havent heard from them lately
its been 9 weeks now ; nothing from them yet
should I consider it a decline? I went for 261111 (business analyst)

any clues to anyone?


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

monster said:


> I applied for SA SS last week of august , i havent heard from them lately
> its been 9 weeks now ; nothing from them yet
> should I consider it a decline? I went for 261111 (business analyst)
> 
> any clues to anyone?


I think they take 12 weeks....so you shouldnt worry...you can check their site where they mentioned as "currently processing applications received from 24 Jul 12"


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

i signed and returned WA SS agreement on 26 Oct Friday 1:20pm.

when can i received skillslelect Invitation?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Plutology,

To my knowledge, you would be receiving an invite by monday.

or latest by thursday


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> How much time did WA take for grant?


see my signature for the details chaudhry


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

VICTORIA SS - 2 questions.

1) On attachment page of VICTORIA its asks for 4 main attachment:
- Declaration
- Resume
- Skill assessment
- IELTS TRF result

Then comes:
" Please attach additional attachments, if necessary. "

What should we attach in this ?

IT certifications / transcripts / Offer letter etc ?

2) Q7 - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you? *

Only me and my wife plan to migrate.
What should be the answer for this ? 

I have answered 'Yes' to Q6 question below:
Q6 - If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? 

So I think 'NO' is the answer for Q7.

Please suggest .


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

When do we need submit PCC ? upon request by CO?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

one of my ex-company has closed down. i am thinking to delete this company out of my EOI. and it doesnt affect my point. but there will be a big gap in between 1st and 3rd jobs.. 

should I delete?
will CO ask why there is no employment in between ?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> When do we need submit PCC ? upon request by CO?


You keep the PCC ready in hand with you and provide it once the CO asks.

Not sure though regarding the gaps in employment, but you can show the proofs like pay slips, tax docs, IT return forms, telephone bills of employer, advertisements on internet etc to support your employment claims

Hope this helps plutology


Naseef


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator calculate and add 5 points automatically for 190 visa and display in the summary page of EOI ? 

It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when doing manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?

Please note : I have selected ONLY 190 visa type option as I my SOL is listed only in 190 Visa type


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator calculate and add 5 points automatically for 190 visa and display in the summary page of EOI ?
> 
> ...


Yes it adds 5 points for 190.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys please help... When you fill SA SS online application.. In that EOI ID Number is inputted in what format.. should it be 'Exxxxxxx' or only 'xxxxxxx' ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Guys please help... When you fill SA SS online application.. In that EOI ID Number is inputted in what format.. should it be 'Exxxxxxx' or only 'xxxxxxx' ?


It should be Exxxx


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

good news to share .

finally i got invited for visa 190.

gonna lodge soon


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Sa ss*



brahmgupta said:


> My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


Hello brahmgupta,
Could you please let me know what is the reason for applying for several SSs if you fish to go to SA?
Maybe you need another agent?! Is your agent MARA registered?

According my humble opinion you have to wait 60 days till you have the right to apply with a brand-new EOI & SA SS.
Good luck!


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


Sad to hear that Brahm.

I am doubtful if anybody will be able to influence the decision of SA, if ground of rejection is that person has submitted the application violating their stated guidelines.

What is not clear on forum, whether you have influenced the agent to file for more than one state. sometimes people take calculated risk and its fair.

If you are an innocent victim of agent's negligence & ignorance (and agent is MARA empanelled) You should be considering reporting the matter to authorities.


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

Today I received the SA State Sponsorship and EOI Invitation for 489 visa


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Sad to hear that Brahm.
> 
> I am doubtful if anybody will be able to influence the decision of SA, if ground of rejection is that person has submitted the application violating their stated guidelines.
> 
> ...


my agent is not MARA empanelled.. and even they didnt share any kind of EOI information with me that they have applied for multiple states...


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Congratulations!*



Rabbu said:


> Today I received the SA State Sponsorship and EOI Invitation for 489 visa


Congratulations and good luck with your visa lodgment!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> Today I received the SA State Sponsorship and EOI Invitation for 489 visa


HI,

congrats, please tell me when had you applied for SA SS ?? please help to provide ur submission date and the date when u had received the approval.

Thanks
IPS.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> Today I received the SA State Sponsorship and EOI Invitation for 489 visa


Thats good news after long wait. congrats & all the best


----------



## monster (Aug 18, 2012)

does SA give you SS after 12 weeks of application ? or within 12 weeks of application?
and does any body know where on their site can i get to know which month's application are they currently processing.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

monster said:


> does SA give you SS after 12 weeks of application ? or within 12 weeks of application?
> and does any body know where on their site can i get to know which month's application are they currently processing.





> Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 24 July 2012.
> 
> The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 14 weeks (this is a temporary increase in processing due to high application numbers).


source & link : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anyone with a +ve response from WA SS Recently n how much tym they take to Give SS


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI,
> 
> congrats, please tell me when had you applied for SA SS ?? please help to provide ur submission date and the date when u had received the approval.
> 
> ...



I applied it on 20th July and got the approval yesterday only.
For more follow the spreadsheet link at


----------



## MYTH81 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> I applied it on 20th July and got the approval yesterday only.
> For more follow the spreadsheet link at


Congratulation, it took longtime, more than 14 weeks :confused2:
i hope ur visa processing will be very fast
all the best


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I finally submitted my EOI and Vic SS yesterday.

Do we get any email from after submission ? ... just as an acknowledgement.
I haven't got any .... for EOI as well as SS !


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

gmcom said:


> Congratulations and good luck with your visa lodgment!


Thanks gmcom!!!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> I finally submitted my EOI and Vic SS yesterday.
> 
> Do we get any email from after submission ? ... just as an acknowledgement.
> I haven't got any .... for EOI as well as SS !


EOI there is no acknowledgment email - you can log in and see the correspondence. 

VIC SS you should get an ack email within 2-3 working days.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> Thanks gmcom!!!


Hi guys. 

Is there anyone with NSW ss approval(acc to new criteria as they changed on 15 oct). I applied mine on 24 oct. still did nt get any ack.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
Should I :
1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
2. Update EOI in Skill Select....if so how to Update the EOI...do i need to resubmit the EOI after editing it or does it gets reflected automatically ??

Please help me out on this as it might further delay my processing


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi IPS,

I have a very important question. I have got my positive assessment from ACS, but they recognized my BSc Engineering degree as AFQ Associate Degree. So, my question is am i eligible to have SS from NSW with this Associate Degree. I read somewhere that to get SS from NSW you must have a Degree...bur that writing does not indicate whether that degree must be an AFQ Degree or any Degree from outside of Australia.

Please help me. I am really confused. 

Thanks


----------



## zakirulq (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi IPS,

I have a very important question. I have got my positive assessment from ACS, but they recognized my BSc Engineering degree as AFQ Associate Degree. 

In Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa description in immi dot gob dot au refer Booklet 6 for more information, and I found there the following clause "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation. Point 10". As ACS recognized my degree...what you think? So, my question is am i eligible to have SS from NSW with this Associate Degree.

Please help me. I am really confused. 

Thanks


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Called NSW Migration*

I just called NSW migration regarding the processing time. They said acknowledgment will get delayed for one week. However, the processing time they mentioned is 4 weeks. They have got bunch of applications and it is taking long time to enter in their system so its taking some delay on this.

-Rams


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

zakirulq said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> I have a very important question. I have got my positive assessment from ACS, but they recognized my BSc Engineering degree as AFQ Associate Degree.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As per my knowledge YES you can apply and you would get 10 points. As they want a degree and it should not be a diploma.

I would suggest drop some msgs onto threads diectly related to NSW and someone who has already applied can answer this, so as to confirm.

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

FYI - 

Processing time length increased for SA SS candidates. Few lines from SA authentic website - 

*Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 29 July 2012.

The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 14 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times.*

Looks Like We Got Wait More Than We All Thought - :ranger:

:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just want to know guys.... Does WA ask for funds proof to any1 who applied for WA SS and if yes do tell me what kind of funds we had to show. Liquid or fixed assets


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Just want to know guys.... Does WA ask for funds proof to any1 who applied for WA SS and if yes do tell me what kind of funds we had to show. Liquid or fixed assets


Hi,

You would need to provide prrof of funds.. The funds must be in ur bank a/c alteast from last 3 months.

Funds can be liquid - CASH/FD/Insurance Policy/POST Office Saving/NSC/PPF/EPF.
Non movable assets - property/car

I am not sure how much WA has fixed for 1 person / 2 persons etc.. like including depandants etc... u got to confirm that...


Still you can confirm from others who have applied for WA. But i am very sure Govt can ask for proof of funds at any time if they want to. 

Cheers
IPS


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Dear Frenz,

Any one who got invite for "Victoria State Sponsorship" for ANZCO : "Software Testers". 
Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey People, 

Occupation SOFTWARE TESTER - moved to LOW avaliability today for SOUTH AUSTRALIA..... 

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

SA CHANGED TIMELINE FROM 12 TO 14 WEEKS DUE TO WHICH ME AND MANY OTHERS WONT GET SA SS - 

I M FRUSTRATED - 

:lock1: 
ound:
:horn:
:rofl:
:yell:
:doh:
:director:

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## MandaDee (Nov 7, 2012)

looking for any advice on state sponsorship for WA, done my EOI, had my skills assessed and passed my IELTS, cant seem to find clear information on applying for state nomination for WA.... any help would be appreciated?


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

IPS said:


> Hi Vindy,
> 
> What was occupation code you applied under?? It seems you are very close now to get the approval as they usually take 8 weeks when its said 12 weeks on the website. But yes can take 12 also.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

PS:IPS

Thanks to everyone updating news and sharing your views...encouraging one another...

I finally got ss SA...and invitation (system administrator)

Vindy


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

vindy said:


> I finally got ss SA...and invitation (system administrator)


Congratulations


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Any1 got ACK from NSW, who applied after OCt. 15????????


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I applied for Victoria star sponsorship under 886. I applied for it on 7 August and the. Was told to go for skill assessment. I have got positive skill assessment on October third week and then sent it to state office. Today I have got a reply that my specialisation is not under their nomination list and my file has been closed with no exception. My skill assessment was positive for statistician which is listed on nomination action list. 
Please can anyone suggest me for any idea on this instance?


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Any1 got ACK from NSW, who applied after OCt. 15????????


I applied on 26 Oct still waiting for ACK


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> PS:IPS
> 
> ...


Hey Sis,

Congratulations and its time to party :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::drum::drum:

Keep me posted for furture...

Happy for you !!

I just got one question - your occupation code is 262113 which is in RED. When did you got your approval?? I mean date?? Also when did this turm to RED did you keep a note?? Please share your date when you had applied for SA SS ?? I know you shared ur datesbut sorry i cant recall.. Please help to reply, thanks...

Cheers & God Bless !!
IPS


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

*NSW SS Application*

I have posted all the required documentation for NSW SS. Anyone can comment on the time lines of the result. When can i expect any response from them.?

Has anyone got NSW SS recently..?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

omapte said:


> I have posted all the required documentation for NSW SS. Anyone can comment on the time lines of the result. When can i expect any response from them.?
> 
> Has anyone got NSW SS recently..?


4 to 6 weeks.i hav posted mine in 24 oct still did nt get nythng.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*PCC experience so far...*

*Situation :* Outstation passport address but residing in some other state for work.

1. Applied for PCC through Passport Seva Portal : Complete
2. Scheduled an appointment with the Passport Officials: Complete
3. Went on the day as scheduled with all docs.: Complete
--------
4. Documents and the file will now be sent to your local police station for verification : It's been over a month now but still the local Police Station have not received my file.
--------
5. Submit requested docs to the local Police Officer. *: Not Yet*
6. The file will be again sent to Police Commissioners Office*: Not Yet*
7. The file will be then sent back to the Passport Office*: Not Yet*
8. Passport Office will intimate when to collect the PCC finally from the office.*: Not Yet*


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

9 weeks over and still no update from VIC ......... i'm getting edgy now. Anyone has any news on VIC SS ???


----------



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

arntoh said:


> I applied in July 19 and got my Approval on 8th August, what I know is that applications for August have slowed down, we got ours in a record of 22days after being received at SA. That was the average for August applicatns gues there were no much applications by then hence the fast processing.


Thats Great

Good luck for your visa.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Folks,

For those in Aus and applied for VIC SS , did u guys were asked for providing a job offer in VIC to finalise the case ? I got a mail for providing the same ? 

Thanks

Varun


----------



## abmreddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is my situation.
Applied for 189 on 8th Oct - EOI ID:E100000XXXX
Applied for NSW SS on 01st Nov using the above ID ,

While I am creating the EOI for 189 i have not selected 190 sub-class. If I update / include the 190 sub-class as well, my effective date will change from Oct to current date?

Can some one tell me the procedure to apply for NSW state sponsership?


----------



## abmreddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Manii said:


> 4 to 6 weeks.i hav posted mine in 24 oct still did nt get nythng.


Hi,
Here is my situation.
Applied for 189 on 8th Oct - EOI ID:E100000XXXX
Applied for NSW SS on 01st Nov using the above ID ,

While I am creating the EOI for 189 i have not selected 190 sub-class. If I update / include the 190 sub-class as well, my effective date will change from Oct to current date?

Can some one tell me the procedure to apply for NSW state sponsership?


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I am lodging State sponsorship for VIC. I have visited Melbourne couple of times in 2011 on Business Visa. I need a clarification for the below questions.

I am also pasting the help test of the question. please guide me what should I be answering.
+ Q11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? *
Hide Help
This question requires you to advise if you, your spouse or any of your dependants have ever lived in Australia. If you, your spouse or any of your dependants have lived for more than 6 months in one location or worked for any time in Australia please answer 'yes' to this question.

* I answered YES to this question and I have given the details regarding my lengh of stay and purpose of visit *


Q11.2 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? *
Hide Help
This question requires you to advise if you, your spouse or any of your dependants have ever visited Australia (including for travel). If you, your spouse or any of your dependants have visited Australia for any length of time please answer 'yes' to this question.

* What should I be answering to this question. Is the Question Q11.1 is related to worked and second related to just visited *

Appreciate your timely help. 

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

abmreddy said:


> Hi,
> Here is my situation.
> Applied for 189 on 8th Oct - EOI ID:E100000XXXX
> Applied for NSW SS on 01st Nov using the above ID ,
> ...


Effective date will change only if there is a change in points for that particular visa class. Since you are only adding 190 it won't affect the date of 189.

Cheers!


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

*190 Visa July+Aug+Sep*

Figures calculated using Skill select report for 190 Visa sponsored by states in month of July+Aug+Sep.

WA.....................486
SA......................325
VIC.....................213
NSW...................103
ACT....................088
NT+QLD+TAS........042
Total................ 1257


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!

I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well as i am totally unaware of this process.
Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> 
> I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
> Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well as i am totally unaware of this process.
> Any help will be highly appreciated


Hav u ever been to aus? If no then u need only ind pcc. If yes then u need to get aus pcc as well.

Go to AFP site and apply national check thru online lin. Fee z only $43. u can send scan copy of ur passport, bank st and ATM or credit card. It ll tak 15 to 20 days.


----------



## ClaireLo1980 (Sep 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Just want to know guys.... Does WA ask for funds proof to any1 who applied for WA SS and if yes do tell me what kind of funds we had to show. Liquid or fixed assets



Hi there

I have been told that WA can ask at anytime for proof of funds as per what you set out in your WA SS application.

Our assets are 2 homes, investments etc, so dont have the money in the bank per say, but can demonstrate what we will have when we sell up.

Hope this helps.

Claire.


----------



## abmreddy (Nov 8, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Effective date will change only if there is a change in points for that particular visa class. Since you are only adding 190 it won't affect the date of 189.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks,
Now is shows same EOI id for 189 8/10 and 190 as 15/11, for next round whcich subclass will it consider, as i see now for 15/11 round already completed end of sep invities.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.

+ I am a citizen of India and I have worked in the UK and Australia for about 8 weeks. Should I be getting PCC done in all these countries ?
+ If 'yes' can any one point me how to get PCC for all these countries ? Any pointers/link to the same is appreciated.
+ I am NOT claiming partner points. However I need to show that my partner has got language skills. So I m planning get a letter from her education institution that "her medium of instruction was ENGLISH". Would be enough to get it from institution of study or should I get it from the concerned university?
+ What are the other documents should I be ready with for 190 Visa? Please list the same.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers
Shan.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

I can provide few answers. Please chk below--




tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.
> 
> ...


Also if you have 65 points without SS then why are you planning to go for SS. You can easily get invitation on next round whenever you submit your EOI.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> I can provide few answers. Please chk below--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sandeep. Finally i lodged my file today. Bt still did nt get approvl lttr frm nsw


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi sandeep. Finally i lodged my file today. Bt still did nt get approvl lttr frm nsw


Gr8 !! Happy for you!

Wait till Monday, hopefully you will get your approval letter by that time. But I think as you already had 60 points, it would be better if you did not receive the SS approval before yesterday. In this case you might have received the 189 invitation and might not be required that approval letter then.

Anyways, there will not be much delay. So enjoy your current status....

as I have also applied NSW SS on 26th Oct and rcvd my ACK on 13/11/2012, I am hoping that I will get my approval by next week.

Although I have more then 11 yrs of exp. but as DIAC calculate only past 10 years exp I am unable to claim full 20 points for that. In last 10 yrs I am in Sydney for 2.6 yrs so I can't claim 8 yrs exp. point for my indian exp.

That's why I went through NSW SS route. Otherwise I have to wait till June 2013 to complete my 3 yrs exp. here to gain 5 extra points.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Gr8 !! Happy for you!
> 
> Wait till Monday, hopefully you will get your approval letter by that time. But I think as you already had 60 points, it would be better if you did not receive the SS approval before yesterday. In this case you might have received the 189 invitation and might not be required that approval letter then.
> 
> ...


Thnxxx. Ok. yea my bad luck coz on 15 immi sys was nt erkng so no1 got invite fr 189.nd i got 190 invite at 10 am on 15. nxt day evry1 got invite fr 189.
Anyway hav to wait nw..


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


It doen not matter that you are claiming the point for spouse or not but in both cases you have to go for PCC for her.


----------



## olie (Nov 6, 2012)

*invitation*

got ss from sa on 08-11-2012 with my occupation showing low availability. I think everything depends on the state decision to invite also my score was 60 point


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

olie said:


> got ss from sa on 08-11-2012 with my occupation showing low availability. I think everything depends on the state decision to invite also my score was 60 point



Congrats!!

can you share when have you submitted ur SA SS application?? pls share the date so that we can analyse how much time it took. also share ur occupation...

cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI FOLKS,

FYI - 

Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from 9 August 2012.

The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 14 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA). This page is regularly updated with current processing times.

CHEERS
IPS


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> I can provide few answers. Please chk below--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sandeep for your Prompt Reply. My SOL is NOT in 189 occupation list. So the only route is 190 Skilled nomination visa. ! Keeping my fingers crossed for VIC SS. Have to wait for 12 longggg weeks...! Tentatively till mid of Feb !


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey all,
My friend has a situation here....he got his spouse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

*Professional Experience*



subhadipbose said:


> Hey all,
> My friend has a situation here....he got his spouse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??


Hello subhadipbose,
As far as I know DIAC would only ask her for the remaining experience (in that case 6 months or so). They might not ask her as well, it depends on them...who knows!

There were some similar cases discussed in the forum and if the applicant haven't changed his job in the resent months DIAC assume that the experience is the same as the assessed one!
I hope this helps, but if it does not, you could ask an authorised agent. I am sure they know the answer  

Good luck!


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey all,
> My friend has a situation here....he got his spouse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??


Hi Dear,

This post may help you in this situation.

Regards,


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

WA SS approved today....... Ready to Apply for Visa Now..... Excited:clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> WA SS approved today....... Ready to Apply for Visa Now..... Excited:clap2:


Congrats mate....do you mind sharing your timelines in your signature


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

FYI FOLKS - 

Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from *22 *August 2012

The standard processing time for state nomination applications is 14 weeks (this can change depending on the number of applications on hand at Immigration SA).

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> FYI FOLKS -
> 
> Immigration SA is currently processing applications received from *22 *August 2012
> 
> ...


It seems you submitted in august itself....best of luck mate.
I have been waiting for VIC SS for 11 weeks now. I gues someone just informed that they are following their timelines a bit strictly these days. Hope for the best man.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a reminder that we do not allow advertising on the forum and anyone who does so should not be taken seriously as they do not have the backing of the forum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI FOLKS,

I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanking GOD and everyone on this forum for the info and help.

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## Max1983 (Nov 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.
> 
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.
> 
> ...


Congrats IPS. Finally u got ur approval. Seems dat i m lucky grl got my NSW ss approvl in jst 20 days. Sooner or latr bt evey1 ll get it..

Onc again many congrats.... Mani


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate... :clap2::clap2: you waited a lot for this...... All the best for the next process....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes the wait was very long but i am happy that it all ended very well.

Thanks MAX, MANII and NAV.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.
> 
> ...


Hey IPS....congrats mate !!! you waited for this for a long long time.
Wish you all the very best for your further processing. 
Enjoy the moment


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> Yes the wait was very long but i am happy that it all ended very well.
> 
> Thanks MAX, MANII and NAV.
> 
> ...


What is an ITA ???


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me. Take a look onto my Sig for more details.
> 
> ...


Congratz.!!!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Its perfectly 11 weeks (77 days ) and there is no update from VIC yet ??
Is there anyone who heard back anything recently ??


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

IPS said:


> Yes the wait was very long but i am happy that it all ended very well.


:clap2::tea:arty::


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

After 50 days of wait for my VETASSESS Result finally last week i wrote back to VETASSESS that i have no received my RESULT yet. Finally they have replied that they have sent the Duplicate copy and will not be charging me for the Re-ISSUE...
Please pray i shuld get it fast as i was supposed to finsih my EOI last month and it all got messed with due to delay..But looking at the daily forum here i was hopefull and i think now things will coem back on track.. I am applying for HOTEL/MOTEL MANGER Category any idea how much time whole process take


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> :clap2::tea:arty::



Thanks...

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Cheers,
> IPS.


Looking at the comments of people aroun in the forum i am hopefull i will get y positive result one day also....I shuld say thank you for posting comments on this forum and keeping us motivated


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Looking at the comments of people aroun in the forum i am hopefull i will get y positive result one day also....I shuld say thank you for posting comments on this forum and keeping us motivated


Surely you would get it one day, just dont loose hope and keep on trying..

Cheers
IPS


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

abmreddy said:


> Thanks,
> Now is shows same EOI id for 189 8/10 and 190 as 15/11, for next round whcich subclass will it consider, as i see now for 15/11 round already completed end of sep invities.


189 invitation depends upon your points. If you have 65 or above you can expect an invitation in the next round.
190 is not included in these rounds. It will happen as and when one gets state sponsorship, for which one need to apply directly to the respective state.

Cheers!


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

I have received EOI invitation with indicative 65 points after being nominated by the South Australia State Government for a 489 Visa. According to the invitation, I am liable to lodge visa application within 2 months. 
ACS has assessed my qualification of Bachelor in Engineering from India as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In my EOI application, I have applied my qualification as a bachelor degree. But, after getting the invitation, I happened to realize that I might have committed a mistake by filling my qualification as a bachelor degree in the EOI application and should have placed advanced diploma in computing there.
Now, at this point, I am caught in a dilemma. If I am to proceed ahead in this condition, I fear that the DIAC may deem the mistake that I committed as an attempt to inflate my score which could result in denial of visa on the ground of fraudulence, thus barring me from any kind of visa for 3 years. 
In such situation, should I apply for the state sponsorship again? OR there are any provisions to deal with such circumstances helping me to amend my EOI application while the South Australia state sponsorship that I have been granted remains intact. Please your advice is vital for me in this regard.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all.

I had applied for NSW SS on the 8th of November. They received all the reqd docs on 15th Nov.
Has anyone got a +ve NSW SS recently. I want to know the recent time frame?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> I have received EOI invitation with indicative 65 points after being nominated by the South Australia State Government for a 489 Visa. According to the invitation, I am liable to lodge visa application within 2 months.
> ACS has assessed my qualification of Bachelor in Engineering from India as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In my EOI application, I have applied my qualification as a bachelor degree. But, after getting the invitation, I happened to realize that I might have committed a mistake by filling my qualification as a bachelor degree in the EOI application and should have placed advanced diploma in computing there.
> Now, at this point, I am caught in a dilemma. If I am to proceed ahead in this condition, I fear that the DIAC may deem the mistake that I committed as an attempt to inflate my score which could result in denial of visa on the ground of fraudulence, thus barring me from any kind of visa for 3 years.
> In such situation, should I apply for the state sponsorship again? OR there are any provisions to deal with such circumstances helping me to amend my EOI application while the South Australia state sponsorship that I have been granted remains intact. Please your advice is vital for me in this regard.


1) As your EOI points calculated for 190 is 65, submitting evidence only for 60 points will surely not be acceptable. Submit your EOI afresh as soon as possible.

2) After submitting fresh EOI, approach SA with your problem and request then to consider your new EOI as SS is not necessarily based on points. If they consider your case +vly, then it is fine, else its all over again.

3) Also check the minimum points w/o SS for SA as some states insist on applicants having min 60 before applying for SS.

Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) As your EOI points calculated for 190 is 65, submitting evidence only for 60 points will surely not be acceptable. Submit your EOI afresh as soon as possible.
> 
> 2) After submitting fresh EOI, approach SA with your problem and request then to consider your new EOI as SS is not necessarily based on points. If they consider your case +vly, then it is fine, else its all over again.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Does anybody know time line for NSW SS.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Scice and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"

I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name : Computer Science Engineering

Please suggest whether my selection is correct or not ???


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Scice and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"
> 
> I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
> Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> ...


Correct.

Cheers!


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know time line for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Maximum 1 month. I got invitation in 29 days.


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

ashish.kundan said:


> Maximum 1 month. I got invitation in 29 days.


Thanks for your reply.
But unfortunately my job is not appering in demand list of NSW. Is this the prerequisite for getting SS.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> But unfortunately my job is not appering in demand list of NSW. Is this the prerequisite for getting SS.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


yes, it is mandatory to have your skill set to be there in 'NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List'


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> yes, it is mandatory to have your skill set to be there in 'NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List'


Hello ,

Thanks for your reply.

But my job is appearing in SA and NT skills in demand list.

I am doughtful about NT as i didnt find much IT jobs there.

I found most ofvthe IT jobs in NSW and VIC.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Maximum 1 month. I got invitation in 29 days.


Ashish

When did u apply for sponsorship ... N it approved...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> yes, it is mandatory to have your skill set to be there in 'NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List'


Hi Buddy,

I am glad to see you back on the forum. You are now trying with another state... You are a real fighter :boxing::boxing: and an inspiration to others :thumb:

Happy see you in here.

Best Of Luck..

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Every state has its own occupation list and IELTS requirement. So its quite possible that one occupation is there in a state but not in other. What is your job code ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I am glad to see you back on the forum. You are now trying with another state... You are a real fighter :boxing::boxing: and an inspiration to others :thumb:
> 
> ...


hey hi.. 

I didn't have any other option after SA, so opted for NSW.. and also congrats :clap2::clap2: on your SA SS although you got it on brink


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> hey hi..
> 
> I didn't have any other option after SA, so opted for NSW.. and also congrats :clap2::clap2: on your SA SS although you got it on brink


Thanks Man and you are right... I got it at 8 am on 23rd and occupation moved to RED at 11.30 IST..

So i thank god for all the blessings ray2:ray2::hail::hail:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> hey hi..
> 
> I didn't have any other option after SA, so opted for NSW.. and also congrats :clap2::clap2: on your SA SS although you got it on brink


Mate... A born fighter always gets through... All best to you... Hopefully U'll get it this tym....
N congrats to IPS for getting the approval... N all the best for rest of process...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mate... A born fighter always gets through... All best to you... Hopefully U'll get it this tym....
> N congrats to IPS for getting the approval... N all the best for rest of process...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hey Nav,

Good to see you in action for the Grant. Can you help me with the following - 

1. What all documents should i attach for visa application?? PLease can you give me the list.... Ex - Academics (what all) and Employement (what all)

2.Can i and my spouse apply for Medical from diff states?? I am in Mumbai currently and she is Delhi. So can we get it done individually?? Also, Med can only be done after filling the Visa or can it also be done prior to filling the Visa??

Please help to reply...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Ashish
> 
> When did u apply for sponsorship ... N it approved...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Documnent recieved by them on 29th oct and recieved ack letter on 19th nov. today i.e. 27th nov got the approval.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hey Nav,
> 
> Good to see you in action for the Grant. Can you help me with the following -
> 
> ...


Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks so much.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

brahmgupta said:


> Every state has its own occupation list and IELTS requirement. So its quite possible that one occupation is there in a state but not in other. What is your job code ?


My job code is 262111 - Database Administrator


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Documnent recieved by them on 29th oct and recieved ack letter on 19th nov. today i.e. 27th nov got the approval.


Congratulations!


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

ils2_fly said:


> Congratulations!


Do anybody knows by any chance skills in demand list of state gets updated (reduce IELTS requirement or add a job in skills in demand list).

Currently I am eligible for NT only. But the IT job market is virtually not there.

I am intrested for NSW but my job is not included in there skills in demand list.

My job is included in SA and VIC but they requires higher IELTS scores.

So do i wait for skills in demand list get changed or reappear for IELTS again ( which is really frustrating, appeared twice, but failed to get 7 in each).

Can anybody guide me on this.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Guys some one please suggest whether it is okay to followup through email with VIC regarding my SS. Since the 12 weeks period is over today and there is still no news of evaluation or approval.*


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :

*It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


This info on the letter is good !!

Cheers
IPS


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

The VIC SS people should update their site with the processing time lines. 
Because this is definitely not 12 weeks any more....yaks.....


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

My Masters degree has been assessed as comparable to AQF Masters in computing while I have not submitted my Bachelors degree thinking that it is not relevant to the nominated occupation and not needed to be submitted for assessment. BUT the DIAC site states:
*
Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. *

In such situation what should I do? Should I seek the help of the ACS to mention my Bachelors degree in the assessment letter or are there any alternative provision to deal with such problem?
Please you advice is very critical in this regard.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> yes, it is mandatory to have your skill set to be there in 'NSW Nominated Skilled Occupation List'


hi Brahma,

Have you heard anything from the NSW SS guys..??


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> hi Brahma,
> 
> Have you heard anything from the NSW SS guys..??


not yet.. I didn't get any acknowledgement nor any decision.. waiting :juggle:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th ??*


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> not yet.. I didn't get any acknowledgement nor any decision.. waiting :juggle:



Ok have you Submitted EOI..? I have a q? If we get a +ve reply for NSW SS how does it get linked to the EOI? How do I/we come to know that we have been invited to apply for a VISA/Grant.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

omapte said:


> Ok have you Submitted EOI..? I have a q? If we get a +ve reply for NSW SS how does it get linked to the EOI? How do I/we come to know that we have been invited to apply for a VISA/Grant.


you can either give your EOI number in SS application or you can update them once you receive the approval within 40 days(40 or 60? not sure).


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Maximum 1 month. I got invitation in 29 days.


Hi Ashish,

Does the invitation come on email?

I sent my application on Nov 9 but havent got any communication. Also is there a way to check the status?

thanks in advance.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

HI,
I got SA approval today after 85 days...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> HI,
> I got SA approval today after 85 days...


Congrats !!! Best of luck with the further processing !!!!


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> HI,
> I got SA approval today after 85 days...


congratulations pal


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Does the invitation come on email?
> 
> ...


NSW send invitation through post, which I received today but I got email from skillselect about NSW nomination. So, please check you EOI regularly.

I believe NSW sends acceptance to Skill select and invitation to applicant by post at the same time.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> NSW send invitation through post, which I received today but I got email from skillselect about NSW nomination. So, please check you EOI regularly.
> 
> I believe NSW sends acceptance to Skill select and invitation to applicant by post at the same time.


thanks a lot for the info ashish, 

you said got the invitation by post today........when did you get the email from skillselect?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Congrats !!! Best of luck with the further processing !!!!


Thank you subhadipbose. Best of luck on your SS !!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> congratulations pal


Thank you sunny2aus. Best of luck !!!


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Nsw ss*

All,

I've applied for NSW SS on 2nd Nov, got ack on 29th Nov. Not sure how long does it take to get the invitation. Any idea folks??

ANZSCO: 262113 - System administrator which is a requirement in NSW.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

bangsree said:


> All,
> 
> I've applied for NSW SS on 2nd Nov, got ack on 29th Nov. Not sure how long does it take to get the invitation. Any idea folks??
> 
> ANZSCO: 262113 - System administrator which is a requirement in NSW.


Mate

They hv said that It's 6 week... Some say 6 weeks from the ack date n some from the doc date... But nothing is clear as of now... Some people didn't receive ack.. It's near bout 6 weeks.. they hv applied to NSW.... 
One has to wait.... Coz giving a call to them is also not helping...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> thanks a lot for the info ashish,
> 
> you said got the invitation by post today........when did you get the email from skillselect?


On 27th Nov


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Just for the benefit of the others who submitted their NSW SS. I have submitted my NSW SS application last October 30 from Philippines and was received by NSW Office on November 3. I got their acknowledgement last December 3 only.


----------



## rohitkapoor (Dec 5, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Just for the benefit of the others who submitted their NSW SS. I have submitted my NSW SS application last October 30 from Philippines and was received by NSW Office on November 3. I got their acknowledgement last December 3 only.


You said, they have received on 3rd of november which was eventually a weekend. Hows that possible???
either its 2nd of november or 5th of it.

cheers


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I am preparing my documents for VISA filing.. 

For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..

As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..

So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I am preparing my documents for VISA filing..
> 
> For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..
> 
> ...


For any employer if you dont have salary slips, do submit you bank statements, as CO can easily match ur filled monthly salary by what was credited and they both would and should match 

And anything might happen CO wont reject ur case, they would ask you for more info in any area if they feel info given is inadequate 

IPS~


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> For any employer if you dont have salary slips, do submit you bank statements, as CO can easily match ur filled monthly salary by what was credited and they both would and should match
> 
> And anything might happen CO wont reject ur case, they would ask you for more info in any area if they feel info given is inadequate
> 
> IPS~


Hey IPS,
Thanks 4 Ur reply.. But irony is this that salary was paid in cash - not transferred into any bank account.. It was like salary use to come in envelopes around 110th of every month.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey IPS,
> Thanks 4 Ur reply.. But irony is this that salary was paid in cash - not transferred into any bank account.. It was like salary use to come in envelopes around 110th of every month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


In this scenario, you have to approach your company, ask them for a written declaration that XXX amount was paid to you every 10th of month in cash. Also make sure to include you start and end date of employement on this letter.

IPS~


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey IPS,
> Thanks 4 Ur reply.. But irony is this that salary was paid in cash - not transferred into any bank account.. It was like salary use to come in envelopes around 110th of every month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


How many of years of experience you're claiming here? If you don't want to risk then you may very well remove that from your application. Ensure your DIAC application looks same as your EOI.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> How many of years of experience you're claiming here? If you don't want to risk then you may very well remove that from your application. Ensure your DIAC application looks same as your EOI.


Hi,

I have a query on this - 

EOI = DIAC application - this sounds good.
But in Form 80 there is a section which states employment history and it says to give info even if unemployed.

So can we fill this employement detail in there?? And state the reason there in Form 80?? So as to make CO understand?? Can this actually work out??

Please help to answer.

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi....

How to fill FORM 80 ??? do we need to fill it and scan it and attach with the documents?? 

also please tell when to fill it ??? should wait for the CO to ask for it or fill it and attach along with visa application documents ???


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Hi....
> 
> How to fill FORM 80 ??? do we need to fill it and scan it and attach with the documents??
> 
> also please tell when to fill it ??? should wait for the CO to ask for it or fill it and attach along with visa application documents ???


How to fill i cannot tell you. But you do not need to fill and send it right now. FORM 80 is not a mandate, incase CO asks then you send it to them.

IPS~


----------



## umairahmad (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> How to fill i cannot tell you. But you do not need to fill and send it right now. FORM 80 is not a mandate, incase CO asks then you send it to them.
> 
> IPS~




Thanx IPS!!! 

there is a question in Form 80 asking about identity documents....Q.14. should we provide our National Identity Card Number here? or they are asking for something else??? 

also they ask to show when did you gain your nationality?? in case of By Birth Nationality which date to provide here???


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

umairahmad said:


> Thanx IPS!!!
> 
> there is a question in Form 80 asking about identity documents....Q.14. should we provide our National Identity Card Number here? or they are asking for something else???
> 
> also they ask to show when did you gain your nationality?? in case of By Birth Nationality which date to provide here???



I am not sure if porviding that detail is manadtory. May be some seniors can comment on that. BUt looks like nation id card to me. 

Incase of nationality by birth you would give your birth date 

IPS~


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I filled my form 80 in Adobe. Even though its not a MANDATORY and is dependent on which CO you get I always like to PREPARE, cause form 80 has a lot of pages and too many questions!!!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I filled my form 80 in Adobe. Even though its not a MANDATORY and is dependent on which CO you get I always like to PREPARE, cause form 80 has a lot of pages and too many questions!!!


Agreed Mate... Thats one big fat form 



IPS~


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

bangsree said:


> All,
> 
> I've applied for NSW SS on 2nd Nov, got ack on 29th Nov. Not sure how long does it take to get the invitation. Any idea folks??
> 
> ANZSCO: 262113 - System administrator which is a requirement in NSW.


Hi bangsree,

U said you got an acknowledge from NSW SS guys on 29th Nov. What kind of ack.? email/post..? I havent rcvd any as yet I applied on the 8th of NOV


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been reading everyone's posts for quite a while. They have all been very informative & useful.

I have applied for SA SS on 2nd Oct 2012 & since now they are finally processing applications received from 2nd Oct onwards, am expecting the approval any day.

Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> My job code is 262111 - Database Administrator


Hi Girish

I am also in process of applying aus PR.
I have applied for ACS on 25Nov, have 6 years exp as DBA. 
Have you applied for SS, for which state?

Like to hear from you soon.

Thanks
Cheema


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have great news. Finally received SA SS today after 70 days and the invitation as well.

I am very very excited. Will file VISA asap.

Thanks a lot for all your support.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have great news. Finally received SA SS today after 70 days and the invitation as well.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sunny! :clap2:


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

PriyankaN said:


> Congrats Sunny! :clap2:


Thanks a lot Priyanka


----------



## ligia (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello,
Has anyone tried to assess their skills at vetassess for production manager (manufacturing)? Thanks for your answers!


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*hi*



omapte said:


> Hi bangsree,
> 
> U said you got an acknowledge from NSW SS guys on 29th Nov. What kind of ack.? email/post..? I havent rcvd any as yet I applied on the 8th of NOV


I got it thru Email..


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone recenlty got invitation for 190 NSW? My EOI date off effect is 11/30/2012. I sent my doc 11/30/12 and got Ack a week ago.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> Anyone recenlty got invitation for 190 NSW? My EOI date off effect is 11/30/2012. I sent my doc 11/30/12 and got Ack a week ago.
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


Is it 10/30/12 or 11/30/12??

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Is it 10/30/12 or 11/30/12??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




Sorry. You are right, it's 10/30/2012

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

has anyone here applied for ACT SS?


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

friends, pls share timelines and details about recent Victoria 190 invites.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

good luck everyone....


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

hi all,

I have not got any ack from the NSW SS guys. They received my docs on the 15-Nov-2012. Is this standard/routine..?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

omapte said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have not got any ack from the NSW SS guys. They received my docs on the 15-Nov-2012. Is this standard/routine..?


Don't worry. Now a days NSW became very lazy. Most of d people nt received ack's who Applied on 5/11/12. So no need to worry

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone in this forum who applied for VIC SS in Sept. and got the approval ??


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Anyone in this forum who applied for VIC SS in Sept. and got the approval ??


Yes. I got it yesterday.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and have gone through some of the threads in here. I would appreciate any input from anyone to clarify few things.

- Does anyone know NSW require recent work experience? I have not worked (full time) in the past 4 years as I am studying.

- I am able to score 55 points and with state sponsorship I would get 60 points. How likely is that they would sponsor me? Since NSW requires money for an application to be submitted, I wanted to make sure that I have a chance of success.

Thank you in advance and good luck to everyone.


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

I have applied for ACT SS (for 190 visa)...anyone else here for ACT (Canberra)...?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally after 101 days VIC has provided me their approval for the nomination.
I have got the invitation activated in DIAC as well !!!!!!!!   
THats quite a relief......now friends and seniors I would need some guidance on the next steps.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I can see the "Apply Visa" link when i login to Skill Select.
Please let me know what should i do next ??


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I can see the "Apply Visa" link when i login to Skill Select.
> Please let me know what should i do next ??


Congrats Buddy :clap2::clap2:

When ever you have funds 3060 AUD ready in credit card and all you documents you should click apply visa button in skill select. 

Mind it - Once you have started the process and have clicked on apply visa button dont click that button again. You can fill ur visa application and can take as much time u want (upto 60 days max). Even if ur application is incomplete u can save and log off.. Next time when u want to access ur application go to skill select and see right hand side links - One link would say - Continue online saved appl u always need to click this to get back to ur existing opened application.

Fill in ur application and make sure e visa app is same as EOI app. NO DEVEATION at all !! Then on last page pay fees 3060 AUD and then document upload link will be enabled.. Upload all documents - 

PASSPORT
ACADEMIC CERTIFICATES - STARTING CLASS 10. EVERYTHING...
EMPLOYEMENT CERTIFICATE - ANY LETTER U HAVE APPOINTMENT, PROMOTION, APRAISAL, PAY SLIPS ETC ETC - EVERYTHING...
BANK STATEMENT - SHOWING SALARY CREDIT.
TAX RETURNS AND FORM 16
IELTS SCORE CARD
ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT
MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE

IPS~


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

one q? on EOI and points claim.

While applying for EOI (subclass 190) i have claimed 5 points for state nomination, which I havent got as yet.So Should I remove those 5 point from the EOI..? I still have reqd point to lodge EOI.

Please any one can put some light on this..?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

omapte said:


> one q? on EOI and points claim.
> 
> While applying for EOI (subclass 190) i have claimed 5 points for state nomination, which I havent got as yet.So Should I remove those 5 point from the EOI..? I still have reqd point to lodge EOI.
> 
> Please any one can put some light on this..?



Visa 190 is state nominated and you would be getting 5 points by default. Its true u have to select it. *NOTE *- If you have applied for State Spons.. PLEASE do not make any change to EOI, as *ur EOI and SS application have to be exactly same*, else SS app will get *rejected*. So now keep chill and dont make any change. in EOI or SS.
Also even if u r making eligible points without state nomination points, it is always good to have as many points as possible while applying so no issue if u have additional 5 points from state nomination.

IPS~


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks IPS..

I currently have 70 points. this includes 5 points for NSW SS, which i am awaiting. There was a round of invites that happened yesterday 17/Dec/12. 

I was wondering will my EOI be picked up in this round. My EOI date of effect is 3/DEC/12. Or will those folks wait for my SS to get approved or send a invite w/o SS points (65 in my case)


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

omapte said:


> Thanks IPS..
> 
> I currently have 70 points. this includes 5 points for NSW SS, which i am awaiting. There was a round of invites that happened yesterday 17/Dec/12.
> 
> I was wondering will my EOI be picked up in this round. My EOI date of effect is 3/DEC/12. Or will those folks wait for my SS to get approved or send a invite w/o SS points (65 in my case)


As you said ur visa sub class is 190. So 190 visa is not at all dependant on the EOI invitation rounds or anything like that. U would recieve visa invite in ur skill select only the day ur NSW SS is approved. So dont worry about any invitation rounds or anything like that. 

Chill Out :drum: :rockon:

IPS~


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

omapte said:


> Thanks IPS..
> 
> I currently have 70 points. this includes 5 points for NSW SS, which i am awaiting. There was a round of invites that happened yesterday 17/Dec/12.
> 
> I was wondering will my EOI be picked up in this round. My EOI date of effect is 3/DEC/12. Or will those folks wait for my SS to get approved or send a invite w/o SS points (65 in my case)


If I were u, I would have applied for visa 189 rather than 190. Now a days , people having 60 ponits are being invited regularly. For further info, go for skillselect website and see the report.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> If I were u, I would have applied for visa 189 rather than 190. Now a days , people having 60 ponits are being invited regularly. For further info, go for skillselect website and see the report.


But it depends if his job is in sol 1 or 2. He cant go for 189 if his job is in sol 2

Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I think if the NSW SS guys reject me than I guess I will hv to apply for 189 any ways.. 

Cheers


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

omapte said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I think if the NSW SS guys reject me than I guess I will hv to apply for 189 any ways..
> 
> Cheers


Whats ur job code omapte?


ignore it, i saw it in ur signature
Sent from my MK16i using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

omapte said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I think if the NSW SS guys reject me than I guess I will hv to apply for 189 any ways..
> 
> Cheers


sorry to be offensive/harsh... but are you trying to fool urself..... tick on the 189 visa... its better than 190... and independent visa... you won't be able to move out of state for 2 years.... and processing time nowadays is same for 190 and 189

you would have definitely got invite on 17 december.... with 65 points... without counting SS points in it.... as 261311 is in SOL1..... :juggle:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> sorry to be offensive/harsh... but are you trying to fool urself..... tick on the 189 visa... its better than 190... and independent visa... you won't be able to move out of state for 2 years.... and processing time nowadays is same for 190 and 189
> 
> you would have definitely got invite on 17 december.... with 65 points... without counting SS points in it.... as 261311 is in SOL1..... :juggle:


Hi Nav,

I am confused looking at ur Sig u also have occupation - 261311. So why did u not go for 189??

Confused - :confused2::confused2:

IPS~


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Nav,
> 
> I am confused looking at ur Sig u also have occupation - 261311. So why did u not go for 189??
> 
> ...


Points I had 55 points... with SS it became 60..... i hope no confusion now...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Points I had 55 points... with SS it became 60..... i hope no confusion now...


Yups all clear 

IPS~


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*got approval*

Hi friends,

I got the South Australia SS yesterday.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the South Australia SS yesterday.


Congrats Buddy :clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the South Australia SS yesterday.


congrats


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone received any communication from NSW SS in recent time like 5-10 days ..?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

I have applied for nsw SS on 7 December. I could meet 55 points without SS. 

I have done bachelor of engineering around 1.5 years ago from Sydney, but did not work at all on that field. 

Is that a big concern for me that I don't have any experience to get SS? Any expert please replay because I am too much stressed. Also i have given up trying for further ielts exam.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

Rabbu said:


> My Masters degree has been assessed as comparable to AQF Masters in computing while I have not submitted my Bachelors degree thinking that it is not relevant to the nominated occupation and not needed to be submitted for assessment. BUT the DIAC site states:
> *
> Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. *
> 
> ...


Did you find an answer to this query? 
Alternatively, could nay one in the forum help answer this?


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*NSW SS Got invite*

Friends,

Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today (19th Dec).. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...

I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..

Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!

Congrats to all who got Invited & Best of Luck for the ones Waiting to be invited...!!!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today (19th Dec).. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


When did you apply for SS?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 5, 2011)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today (19th Dec).. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


Hi There, Congratulation :clap2::clap2:

I picked up a few details from your signature and would be glad if you could clarify them:

a) You have got +ve assessment from both ACS and Vetassess. This makes me wonder if your education and work exp were different. If so, could you kindly detail them? I have similar background and might be able to gain from your knowledge/experience

b) Your EOI is later than NSW Application...How is this possible?


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today (19th Dec).. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congrats Bangsree. 
Can you let me know when did your docs reached NSW office.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today (19th Dec).. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> ...


so it took 6.5 weeks to get approved and about 4 weeks to get acknowledgement?!
I'm still waiting for my acknowledgement. I lodged NSW SS on Nov 20.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> so it took 6.5 weeks to get approved and about 4 weeks to get acknowledgement?!
> I'm still waiting for my acknowledgement. I lodged NSW SS on Nov 20.


 even i am waiting for the acknowledgement and it seems there are so many more. the pace has gone down a lot.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> even i am waiting for the acknowledgement and it seems there are so many more. the pace has gone down a lot.


glad I am not the only one then!!! and were the same occupation; sys admin


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> even i am waiting for the acknowledgement and it seems there are so many more. the pace has gone down a lot.


glad I am not the only one then!!! and were the same occupation; sys admin


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> glad I am not the only one then!!! and were the same occupation; sys admin


Go through below link and update ur details as well. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Go through below link and update ur details as well.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



i cannot access it here from work, its blocked by our firewall.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> glad I am not the only one then!!! and were the same occupation; sys admin


yea sys admin n we have applied almost at the same date as well


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Grant !!!*

Hi All,

I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!

:cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:

my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:


here is my BIG jouney in short :

>> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  ) 

>> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111

>> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL 

>> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:

>> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:

>> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:

>> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12 

>> Visa submitted 10th Sept. 

>> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept 

>> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:

>>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2: 

A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:

TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE  

Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!

Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:

Rekha


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rekha!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Congrats rekha...... Will see u soon in WA if we got the grant


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys is there anuone who applied for WA SS at the end of november. And got invited 
Its already 30 days today but no outcomes . If some one same like me who applied for 190 in WA can you guys share me your outcomes or timeline 
I will be so thankful if someone reply to it 
Thanks 
Sarmi


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I had a question on applying for SS.

Booklet6 for Subclass 189/190 states that:_ "State and territory government agencies will have access to SkillSelect. If you are interested in making yourself available for state or territory nomination for this visa, you can indicate this in your EOI. If you are interested in a particular state you will have an option to indicate this state, or you may choose to be available to all states and territories if you do not have a preference."_

Do we still have to apply to the state separately if we're looking for a state sponsorship?

I'm not sure of the process... can anyone please shed some light on the process flow?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I had a question on applying for SS.
> 
> ...


Yes. U've 2 apply separately for SS


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Yes. U've 2 apply separately for SS


Thanks!
So do I apply for SS after I submit my EOI or before?
In the same EOI, can I check both 190 and 189 options?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Thanks!
> So do I apply for SS after I submit my EOI or before?
> In the same EOI, can I check both 190 and 189 options?


Depends on state. For eg, u can apply for nsw SS before creating eoi and after getting approval frm them, u have 2 send ur eoi id to them within 90 days. 

Pls search details in the web of the state u r looking for.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys is there anuone who applied for WA SS at the end of november. And got invited 
Its already 30(nov 26) days today but no outcomes . If some one same like me who applied for 190 in WA can you guys share me your outcomes or timeline 
I will be so thankful if someone reply to it 
Thanks 
Sarmi


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


So yr dream come true ..... before the end of world 
hehehehe

Congrats

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys is there anuone who applied for WA SS at the end of november. And got invited
> Its already 30 days today but no outcomes . If some one same like me who applied for 190 in WA can you guys share me your outcomes or timeline
> I will be so thankful if someone reply to it
> Thanks
> Sarmi


i applied for wa ss in mid of oct n after 20 days they asked me to give details of sufficient funds which i will bring to AUSTRALIA. I mailed them my assets n bank statements and after 1 month n 5 days my SS was approved


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> i applied for wa ss in mid of oct n after 20 days they asked me to give details of sufficient funds which i will bring to AUSTRALIA. I mailed them my assets n bank statements and after 1 month n 5 days my SS was approved


bro will you please share the closing balance of your bank statement? 
and you just list down the assets and email them or u provide some legal documentation of your assets?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> bro will you please share the closing balance of your bank statement?
> and you just list down the assets and email them or u provide some legal documentation of your assets?
> 
> 
> ...


Cash 50000 aus dollars, assets property on my name approx. 125000 aus dollars


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Cash 50000 aus dollars, assets property on my name approx. 125000 aus dollars


Ohh thats gr8 .....  hey u belonged to the area of my Grand Parents "Jalandhar" ..... heard a lot of stories of Jalandhar from my grand father, grand mother 



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys is there anuone who applied for WA SS at the end of november. And got invited
> Its already 30 days today but no outcomes . If some one same like me who applied for 190 in WA can you guys share me your outcomes or timeline
> I will be so thankful if someone reply to it
> Thanks
> Sarmi


I applied on 26th for WA SS and got a letter on 21st, saying to send back a signed commitment letter. I hope to receive invitation next week.:clap2:


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Mission Accomplished. Signature Updated. That you all for helping out. 

Regards

Varun


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Can someone with Victoria State Nomination grant under 886 scheme eligible to apply for 190 visa?


----------



## Girish74 (Oct 22, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hello Rekha,

Congrats.

Can you please guide me for IELTS preparations. I had attempted 2 times and failed in writing.

Do you suggest coaching for IELTS ?

Thanks
Girish


----------



## vidyadharsumant (Dec 8, 2012)

Can get PR I am mechanical engeineer with 12 years experience. Pls advice


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

vidyadharsumant said:


> Can get PR I am mechanical engeineer with 12 years experience. Pls advice


Hello Bro,
Yes your chances to get PR are very bright.
I just need some information from you, to calculate your points and eligibility criteria 

1) Your AGE
2) Qualification
3) Experience
4) IELTS Band (how much u think u can get? like 6 band in each module? 7 band in each module? 8 band in each module? if already done what are your score in each module?)


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

DEAR SENIORS.....PLS ADVICE URGNELTY AS per the message given by my AGENT below....First of all i have finally rcvd. my VETASSESS POSITIVE RESULT - RE-ISSUE>>>>and now to apply eoi my agent has given me the below advice....PLEASE HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT TO DO FURTHER.My IELTS score is available in my Signature.....
*"please be informed that you have to score 6.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled Regional Sponsored category subclass 489 and 7.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled sponsored category subclas 190. As of now your occupation is in demand in Western Australia. You are advised to kindly confirm for which category you wish to process the case".*"


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

monty83 said:


> DEAR SENIORS.....PLS ADVICE URGNELTY AS per the message given by my AGENT below....First of all i have finally rcvd. my VETASSESS POSITIVE RESULT - RE-ISSUE>>>>and now to apply eoi my agent has given me the below advice....PLEASE HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT TO DO FURTHER.My IELTS score is available in my Signature.....
> *"please be informed that you have to score 6.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled Regional Sponsored category subclass 489 and 7.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled sponsored category subclas 190. As of now your occupation is in demand in Western Australia. You are advised to kindly confirm for which category you wish to process the case".*"


Its a very clear message .... like in which category u want to apply?
if it is 489 then it will work for u
if u want to apply for subclass 190 then with your current IELTS result u r not eligible because for your occupation IELTS requirement is at least 7 band in each module ....
so what is the confusion?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Its a very clear message .... like in which category u want to apply?
> if it is 489 then it will work for u
> if u want to apply for subclass 190 then with your current IELTS result u r not eligible because for your occupation IELTS requirement is at least 7 band in each module ....
> so what is the confusion?
> ...



*P.S:*
I think u r lacking 5 points in case of 190 that is why your agent is asking for 7 band in each module which will cover your 10 points 

And for 489 it will work for u because you r getting 10 points from Regional State Sponsorship

in my calculation your scenario is as follow
*FOR 489*
You need at least 50 points to lodge EOI and 10 points will be given to u by Regional State Sponsorship ..... and in this case you score will be 60 and u r eligible for 489 EOI

*FOR 190B]
You need at least 55 points to lodge EOI and 5 points will be given to u by State Sponsorship ..... and in this case you score will be 60 and u r eligible for 190 EOI .....

I think your total score is 50 that is y he is asking you to lodge 489 EOI or not .....
For 190 u need to improve your IELTS score at least 7 then your score will be 60 without state sponsorship


Now its up to u either u want to go for sub class 489 or not .....
I will recommend you to lodge EOI for 489 meanwhile try your best to improve your IELTS result .... If you will manage to get 7 band in each module then u will be eligible for 190 if not then 489 EOI option will be still available for u .....
means will be in win win situation 


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar*


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> I applied on 26th for WA SS and got a letter on 21st, saying to send back a signed commitment letter. I hope to receive invitation next week.:clap2:


Hi tschaudry what was your profession when did you fill up your EOI


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> *P.S:*
> I think u r lacking 5 points in case of 190 that is why your agent is asking for 7 band in each module which will cover your 10 points
> 
> And for 489 it will work for u because you r getting 10 points from Regional State Sponsorship
> ...


*

Thanks for your valuable advice...m planning to aaply SS & EOI now and then we will see....but i have to put three cities in my form....i am plannign luking at the no. of hotels and tourism in the area...1- Mandurah, 2- Busselton, 3- Albany...
do we have asian community in this area any idea...as i will be coming with my wife and infant...and lokk for job...*


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

ANYONE WITH HOTEL/MOTEL MANAGER or ACCOMODATION MANAGER CATEGORY in this FORUM....who applied for SS/////Cofused which area to go for....need job also there and feeling like having asian community also around.....


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi I need your help with my SS for NSW as Systems Administrator. I am gathering all the documents now.

1.) For my results for ACS assessment, it is just a pdf copy emailed to me, is it alright to print and submit it? 
2.) For my IELTS I received a result paper, is it okay if I submit a copy of it or do I need it stamped as certified true copy?
3.) For the Employment References, I submitted scanned copies of ctc documents to ACS before. I still have the hard copies with me. Is it okay if I submit these to them? Will DIAC require hard copies with ctc in the future?
4.) Letters of References, is this different from the Employment References? From whom can I ask these letters?
5.) For the Contracts, is it required to submit all the contracts from all the employers I had? I only have the latest 2 companies though. Aside from that, I don't have my previous contracts anymore.
6.) For the Payroll Records, I only have the payslips and tax records of my current company. Will this be a problem?

Please if anyone who has the same experience please share your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

i AM submitting my SS & EOI for WA tomorrow. Kindly adive what is the best time to do PCC as i have to get it for 5 countires. India/Uganda/UAE/Bahrain/Seychelles..

Does the issue date of PCC from coutnry of origin affect anything or the date of submission is considered with DIAC


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi tschaudry what was your profession when did you fill up your EOI


Civil Engineer and i filled up my EOI on 26th Nov.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Girish74 said:


> Hello Rekha,
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> ...


Hi Girish,

Il's and writting  is my weakest points.. after four attempts i never could clear it and then finally decided to work thru the ils prob and took SS route and made it 

I suggest if u have 55 pts without ils then go for SS .. dont really think of state and opp available for ur job code. Use SS as gateway to enter australia after which u can move forward..

All the best, let me know if you need any more assistance from me will be glad to help !

Rekha


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

Got EOI invitation for 190 visa. WA SS approved.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Girish,
> 
> Il's and writting  is my weakest points.. after four attempts i never could clear it and then finally decided to work thru the ils prob and took SS route and made it
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

I have a question for you.

You applied for WA SS, once you got WA's state sponsorship,did you applied to DIAC directly or you waited for EOI invite? 

Also when you sent application to WA for SS, did you sent your EOI number to them?

PLease reply.

thanks,
Monika


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

has anyone received acknowledgement from NSW recently???


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anybody?????


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> anybody?????


nobody..........it seems everyone is on a long leave at diac


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sunny2aus said:


> nobody..........it seems everyone is on a long leave at diac


Indeed.. They are on leave since 22nd dec and will resume work from 7th dec..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

One of my friend's application got refused from south Australia. Damn agent showed only $10000 instead of $20000. But my friend has more than $30000 in her account. Now she wants to apply again but she is bit worrying this time. Does she need to show any supporting docs for those $30000? Pls suggest ASAP. 

Thanks a lot in advance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of my friend's application got refused from south Australia. Damn agent showed only $10000 instead of $20000. But my friend has more than $30000 in her account. Now she wants to apply again but she is bit worrying this time. Does she need to show any supporting docs for those $30000? Pls suggest ASAP.
> 
> ...


If someone has 30k in cash then they must have proof of it. As SA can surely ask for proof at any time if they want to check.

So you must have proof of the funds which you are stating that you have...

DO NOT FILE AGAIN WITHOUT HAVING A PROOF FOR THE FUNDS...


IPS~

IPS~


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of my friend's application got refused from south Australia. Damn agent showed only $10000 instead of $20000. But my friend has more than $30000 in her account. Now she wants to apply again but she is bit worrying this time. Does she need to show any supporting docs for those $30000? Pls suggest ASAP.
> 
> ...


Proof of funds are not required for SA but should be ready just in case they demand you for evidence. In this case that SA refused the application due to this reason, you can apply for appeal.


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Rekha Raman

I've applied for sa ss on 21.12.12. Can u give some idea about the outcome time of this application. I've read that it is taking aprx 12 weeks to process. Do u have any idea of current processing time..!


regards




Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Girish,
> 
> Il's and writting  is my weakest points.. after four attempts i never could clear it and then finally decided to work thru the ils prob and took SS route and made it
> 
> ...


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

hi guys

anyone who got ss sa recently. plz tell us ur processing time of nomination.

Regards.


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

Alexamae said:


> Hi I need your help with my SS for NSW as Systems Administrator. I am gathering all the documents now.
> 
> 1.) For my results for ACS assessment, it is just a pdf copy emailed to me, is it alright to print and submit it?
> Ans: Yes, you just need to send the copy of the positive skill assessment for the SS. You don't need to attest this.
> ...


Hi, please find my replies in blue font. hope this helps.
All the best!!!

regards,
Prasad


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I have a question for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika, 
Since I didn't see a response from Rekha, i am trying to answer that for you.
You have to wait for the EOI invite to be active to apply. As soon as you get the SS sponsorship with in a day or two the link comes up on the skill select.
Yes, you need to send you EOI number for SS approval.
hope this helps.

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> If someone has 30k in cash then they must have proof of it. As SA can surely ask for proof at any time if they want to check.
> 
> So you must have proof of the funds which you are stating that you have...
> 
> ...


Congrats IPS and all the best.

When r u planning to move to SA. 

Regards


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Congrats IPS and all the best.
> 
> When r u planning to move to SA.
> 
> Regards


Thanks buddy. Right now no plans yet as i want to enjoy :dance: the gift God has given me and my family. I will surely keep u guys posted on the progress i made from here.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi FOLKS,

Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...

I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :dance::dance: . I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!

:dance::dance:

IPS~


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2: congratz


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations IPS:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...



congrats IPS


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Hey IPS,

heartiest congratulations on your grant.. :clap2:

--
Brahm


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey IPS,
> 
> heartiest congratulations on your grant.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi brahmgupta, sach_1213 & Sunny27

Thanks so much for the wishes !!\

IPS~


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> hi guys
> 
> anyone who got ss sa recently. plz tell us ur processing time of nomination.
> 
> Regards.



"Immigration SA is currently making decisions on applications received from 12 November 2012." (*https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104*)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am working in Perth as a Surveyor ( 457 visa) for 1/5 years and i have applied for WA SS on 18/12/2012, but till now just waiting.

Do i have any chance to get SS?

cheers,
Ali


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Are the NSW guys back from vacation.?? Any idea.?.. Anyone received NSW SS last week..?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

NSW are currently processing the first week of November. I have a few more weeks to wait until they start to process November 20 applications.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> NSW are currently processing the first week of November. I have a few more weeks to wait until they start to process November 20 applications.


Hi bubbe 

My documents received date is Oct 31 but still no response.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi bubbe
> 
> My documents received date is Oct 31 but still no response.


Waiting 4 my turn. My docs reached on 5/11/12

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

what about WA???
Any news?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

WA I think takes 4/5 weeks.
SA takes about 14 weeks
and now NSW takes 10 weeks.


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> WA I think takes 4/5 weeks.
> SA takes about 14 weeks
> and now NSW takes 10 weeks.


hey bubbe any idea how long is the wait for approval after acknowledgement? anyone you read about here?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

still not sure sunny.
I might call NSW again this evening and hopefully speak to the person that has my application.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,
My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.
Sajid


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

weird, I paid $300. wired it to my brother in Melbourne and he then exchanged it to a money order in Aus $$


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Senior Members,

Please suggest the documents to be sent for WA SS 
Thanks in Advance
Sandy44


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Senior Members,
> 
> Please suggest the documents to be sent for WA SS
> Thanks in Advance
> Sandy44




Hi,
No document is needed for WA SS.
u should just complete the online application forms and answer all the questions there and at the end pay 200$.
Just follow the steps below:

To apply for State Sponsorship from Western Australia you will need the following:

1 to have submitted an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect with Department of Immigration and Citizenship and acquired an EOI number;

2 an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL);

3 to meet the State Sponsorship criteria for Western Australia;

4 to submit an application online with Skilled Migration Western Australia and pay a non refundable $200 application fee; and 

5 if required, an offer of employment emailed to [email protected] after submitting an online application.


All successful applicants are required to:

live and work in Western Australia for two years upon arrival; and
bring sufficient funds (for at least three months) into the State to cover settlement costs.


----------



## dkp_sydney (Jan 16, 2013)

*Waitin for nsw ss approval*

Hi,

I applied nsw state application as software engineer with 55 points on Nov 8/2012 through agent.I m still waiting for the approval. If any one got their NSW ss approvals plz let me know. I m so worried coz its taking longer time. Thanks.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All

Please help!!!

My occupation 262111, was listed in SA SOL last week, as High Availability.
Today I got my ACS and I have 6.5 each in IELTS, so I was targeting SA, but today when I was applying for SS, my occupation is showing as off-list. Could you please suggest what should I do now?
Appreciate your valuable views on this.

~Cheema


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for this info.


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


Hi - this standard pattern used for everyone pcc clearance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

anyone gets WA SS recently?

I'm waiting since 18-sep-2012.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I have got an email from VIC SS couple of days back as mentioned below. It's just been 8 weeks since I have submitted my Application form to VIC. I HAVE NOT asked for the status however I have got the email... Has Any one of you have got a similar Email like this ? Especially ppl from ICT.


==================================
Dear XXXX,

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. 

Please quote Reference Number : MLXXXX in all of your communication to us.
=================================


Cheers,
Shan.


----------



## santhosh (Dec 10, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> NSW are currently processing the first week of November. I have a few more weeks to wait until they start to process November 20 applications.



I recieved an acknowledgement 2 days back from NSW. Any Idea how much time it might take to know the result of application??








262112 Developer - IELTS 6.5 - ACS Sept 25 2012 - NSW SS lodged Nov 12 2012


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Today I have got an Email that the Government of WA is interest in my EOI and has assigned it to a case officer.

Don't know if i can get the sponsorship or not?


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

How can I check the progress of my EOI/SS.for western Australia. Got acknowledged today for the same


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

Has Any one got a successful response from VICTORIA State for ICT Applicants ? Please update.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

dkp_sydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied nsw state application as software engineer with 55 points on Nov 8/2012 through agent.I m still waiting for the approval. If any one got their NSW ss approvals plz let me know. I m so worried coz its taking longer time. Thanks.


I got approval in 1 month with 55 points and for s/w engg.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone heard from NSW as to the status of their applications? are they still accessing Nov applications? also how much time does it take to receive an Ack letter from them?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alirezashirkhani said:


> anyone gets WA SS recently?
> 
> I'm waiting since 18-sep-2012.


me. see my signature.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alirezashirkhani said:


> Today I have got an Email that the Government of WA is interest in my EOI and has assigned it to a case officer.
> 
> Don't know if i can get the sponsorship or not?


no guarantee.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alirezashirkhani said:


> Hi,
> No document is needed for WA SS.
> u should just complete the online application forms and answer all the questions there and at the end pay 200$.
> Just follow the steps below:
> ...



they used to ask to upload some documents like ielts,cv, passport copy but not anymore. the questions still remain the same and make sure that you have the answers to these questions before opening up of applicaiton. they need quite some time.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

alirezashirkhani said:


> Today I have got an Email that the Government of WA is interest in my EOI and has assigned it to a case officer.
> 
> Don't know if i can get the sponsorship or not?




I guess u'll get the state sponsorship, if WA is interested in ur profile.

How the case office is assigned without lodging visa application?


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys

I am software engineer and having 55 points in total. Can you advice whict state i shld apply for SS? 

Sajid


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi
Just got my WA Ss yesterday and got the invitition in 2hours.
Happy now
Thanks god.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ali,
Congrats, Did you send the sponsorship agreement before you received your invite . I have also received my WA SS and they have asked me to send the agreement , then my EOI will be updated and then DIAC will send you the invitation to apply for the VISA.
Regards,
Sandy44.


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Ali,
> Congrats, Did you send the sponsorship agreement before you received your invite . I have also received my WA SS and they have asked me to send the agreement , then my EOI will be updated and then DIAC will send you the invitation to apply for the VISA.
> Regards,
> Sandy44.


Yeah once u sign it and return it to thrm u will have the evisa online in the skill select


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone can help me with online visa lodging?
I filled everything but it did not ask me to load my scanned documentd?
They dont need them anymore?

Cheers


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am software engineer and having 55 points in total. Can you advice whict state i shld apply for SS?
> 
> Sajid


What's your IELTS score ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> What's your IELTS score ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 Dear brahmgupta,

My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more

Regards
Sajid


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear brahmgupta,
> 
> My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more
> 
> ...


do u need a job for 12 months in WA to apply for WA sponsorship?


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,
Help me with Evisa((((((((((((((((((9

why in the Evisa they did not ask about any documents such as Qualifications and work Experience?


is it ok?


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie here...though I was in the ACS club before...

I got my IELTS Results today... Reading: 8.5, Listening: 8.0, Writing: 6.5 and Speaking: 7(Overall 7.5 which is absolutely of no use) which means I wont get the 10 points for English... So I end up with only 55 points...

Now i'm thinking of going for regional sponsorship for the 10 points rather than retaking IELTS... I havent done any home work about it... any advices on how to apply and which state to choose ...especially for a software Engineer...

Mohsin

ACS: +ve, IELTS: R-8.5,L-8.0,W-6.5,S-7.0


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie here...though I was in the ACS club before...
> 
> ...


u r 5 marks behind of passmark 60. u can apply for 190 visa in NSW. Also search for other states like SA/ WA/NT as I m not sure they need SE.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> u r 5 marks behind of passmark 60. u can apply for 190 visa in NSW. Also search for other states like SA/ WA/NT as I m not sure they need SE.


Thanks...

Btw, what is the difference between 190 and 489 visa?

In 190 can i work any where is australia or limited to the state for 2 yrs?

Is there any separate application for state sponsorship or just submit EOI selecting 190
Visa?

Sorry for shooting in too many questions.

Thanks. 

Mohsin


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Btw, what is the difference between 190 and 489 visa?
> 190 is a state sponsored PR visa & 489 is a regional visa either sponsored by state of relative
> ...


U can get details about 190 & 489 in skillselect.gov.au


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> U can get details about 190 & 489 in skillselect.gov.au


Thanks a ton ils2_fly...i've submitted the eoi now. Will apply for ss this week.

Btw, what is ur status? Already got invite?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks a ton ils2_fly...i've submitted the eoi now. Will apply for ss this week.
> 
> Btw, what is ur status? Already got invite?


I've applied for NSW SS & looking for their response more than 2 months.

Thanks


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I've applied for NSW SS & looking for their response more than 2 months.
> 
> Thanks


2 months :-( thats quite a long period of wait. May be the same will happen with me too... Let's see. Usually does that take so long?

Do they reject applications?? Any such cases you came across in this forum?


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear frnds

My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear All,

I need to file for ACT State Nomination.. m through with my skill assessment & IELTS..need some advice about the proof of financial capacity.. how much liquid cash would suffice?? i'll be moving along with my wife & 7 months old son..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> 2 months :-( thats quite a long period of wait. May be the same will happen with me too... Let's see. Usually does that take so long?
> 
> Do they reject applications?? Any such cases you came across in this forum?


They are loaded with applications thats why its taking time. If u file per their requirement then there is no reason to reject ur app.

There is a ongoing thread ielts socre for state sponsorship. u will get updated info there. keep reading the thread.


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Can Anyone help me with online via application????

when should i send the Diac my documents,
it did not ask me anything during online lodgement


regards,
Ali


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

alireza_sh said:


> Can Anyone help me with online via application????
> 
> when should i send the Diac my documents,
> it did not ask me anything during online lodgement
> ...


You will have to upload required documents online in evisa portal after paying the visa fees by credit card


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> You will have to upload required documents online in evisa portal after paying the visa fees by credit card


Cheers
Will do that right now


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

So a silly question but after 2 years to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship they received the last assessment certificate. I had to do 2 different assessment of professional qualification . 

Victoria State emailed "Once we have received a copy of the document the application will be finalised immediately.
We look forward to receiving this from you".

hmmm any help what they mean? positive or just reviewing to see if they are willing to sponsor?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone applied for SA SS recently?


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Experts,

My son has turned 18 and will be accompanying me to Australia . He will be giving his IELTS ( general module ) on 14th Feb. Am I on right track please suggest his requirement as he is totally dependant on me.
Thanks,
Sandy44


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Got my State Sponsorship this afternoon! What a relief. I have a question. So whats the procedure now? I accept Sponsorship and and wait for a response from Skill select? Anyone knows how soon that takes place? My agent has given me a long form to fill and as I am going alone I have no dependents with me but they have asked of other family dependents who will not be coming with me. As I don't support my family members. Will the answer be not applicable?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Got my State Sponsorship this afternoon! What a relief. I have a question. So whats the procedure now? I accept Sponsorship and and wait for a response from Skill select? Anyone knows how soon that takes place? My agent has given me a long form to fill and as I am going alone I have no dependents with me but they have asked of other family dependents who will not be coming with me. As I don't support my family members. Will the answer be not applicable?


Hi, congratulation. 
When did you apply and fir which state?


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Got my State Sponsorship this afternoon! What a relief. I have a question. So whats the procedure now? I accept Sponsorship and and wait for a response from Skill select? Anyone knows how soon that takes place? My agent has given me a long form to fill and as I am going alone I have no dependents with me but they have asked of other family dependents who will not be coming with me. As I don't support my family members. Will the answer be not applicable?


You will get an invite automatically in your skill select profile and your EOI would be frozen(you cannot make any changes). Click on Apply for visa and you can save your application then and there to avoid any data loss.

By the way for which state and for which job code you have got SS ?

All the best for your grant !

I am also providing the information which I got from one other thread... For your infromation 

===================================================
When ever you have funds 3060 AUD ready in credit card and all you documents you should click apply visa button in skill select. 

Mind it - Once you have started the process and have clicked on apply visa button dont click that button again. You can fill ur visa application and can take as much time u want (upto 60 days max). Even if ur application is incomplete u can save and log off.. Next time when u want to access ur application go to skill select and see right hand side links - One link would say - Continue online saved appl u always need to click this to get back to ur existing opened application.

Fill in ur application and make sure e visa app is same as EOI app. NO DEVEATION at all !! Then on last page pay fees 3060 AUD and then document upload link will be enabled.. Upload all documents - 
====================================================


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I had applied to Victoria State for the Early years teacher( pre primary) sponsorship in August 2012. They took more than 2 weeks for the acknowledgement but after that we're quite through. I got my approval on 30 January 2013. The delay was due to the fact as an Early years teacher we needed to apply for a certification from the Australian child care agency so that took over 12 weeks. Once that was given it was done in a day. But finally it's done  . Now for the next step!


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi...

I've applied for state sponsorship to NSW...I'm a software engineer...Any clue regarding how long it takes to get the nomination?

I shipped my application forms yesterday...it might reach there by monday.

I have already submitted my EOI too....

Mohsin


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi...
> 
> I've applied for state sponsorship to NSW...I'm a software engineer...Any clue regarding how long it takes to get the nomination?
> 
> ...


12 weeks at least


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

For me it took very descent time. I think I am the luckiest one to get fast 

You can predict by analysing this sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

-Rams


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

ramoz said:


> For me it took very descent time. I think I am the luckiest one to get fast
> 
> You can predict by analysing this sheet
> 
> ...


yea man it seems ur lucky, cos u applied in oct itself. so many ppl from november are still waiting for ack


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

ramoz said:


> For me it took very descent time. I think I am the luckiest one to get fast
> 
> You can predict by analysing this sheet
> 
> ...


Ohh..that is quite a long wait!!!... :-(

Anyways..thanks for the info ramoz and sunny2aust..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ramoz said:


> For me it took very descent time. I think I am the luckiest one to get fast
> 
> You can predict by analysing this sheet
> 
> ...


you are a real lucky person. Now pray for us please.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

I got the approval of WA SS on 24 Jan and returned the signed agreement on 25 Jan , but till date my skillselect does not show any update from DIAC . Could anyone guide me when can I receive my invite for evisa.
Thanks,
Sandy44


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you submitted your EOI number in the application? if not they will ask you to submit the EOI number once after approval. I am not sure about your case. However, you might get invitation in the next cycle. All the best.

-Rams


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Rams,

As I have hired a MARA agent , As we cannot apply for WA SS without filing our EOI as the number is to be filled in the form itself . Further my agent was saying that there is huge rush for WA SS that's why they might be taking sometime to update my EOI . Keeping my fingers crossed to receive an early invite from DIAC .
Thanks
Sandy44


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,
Its better to call them.
I have got my WA ss on 24th of Jan and it has activated just in 3 hours .
After i have returned the signed application back to them.
Regards,
Ali


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ali,

As I have hired an agent, should I personally give them a call or should I tell my agent to call . Could you confirm the number of Skilled Migration WA .
Regards & thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> As I have hired an agent, should I personally give them a call or should I tell my agent to call . Could you confirm the number of Skilled Migration WA .
> Regards & thanks,
> Sandeep


firt of all tell me if u recieved any email after send back the app sigend form?

Here is the WA state migration link:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/contact/generalmigration/Pages/StateMigration.aspx

if you Email them , they will answer you whitin 2-4 hours.

cheers,
Ali


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ali ,

Nope , 
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Ali ,
> 
> Nope ,
> Regards,
> Sandeep


ohhhh, maybe they have not recieved it.
They have sent me this letter:
This email is to inform you that we have received your agreement and confirmed state sponsorship on your behalf by nominating your EOI xxxxxxxxxxx in Skill Select. DIAC will now invite you to apply for the visa.


no worries man,
good luck.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ali,

Thanks for the info , I will ask my agent to resend the earlier sent mail in which they have sent my signed agreement . Will wait for their reply. Once they have approved my sponsorship then it is of no problem for them to nominate my skillselect , I think due to huge rush of application to WA for SS , there might be some delay. 
Thanks,
Sandeep.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Ali,

As you have your application as onshore , I think for that reason you got the update in your skillselect in 3 hrs. What people out here say that they ( SMWA team ) take around 7 to 10 working days to update the skillselect of the applicant . One thing more if you have any information regarding the landing of other members of the family, after how much time they can move to Australia after the principal applicant has arrived .
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## sanda1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi does 190 visa still has the commitment to live and work in sponsor state?


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

sanda1234 said:


> Hi does 190 visa still has the commitment to live and work in sponsor state?


Hi sanda1234,
Yes , under visa subclass 190 , we have to commit to stay in the state of sponsor for 2 years.
Sandy44


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Frndz

I have applied for NSW SS on 1st Feb, today my agent emailed me and said he was contacted by NSW saying that it will take 3 months time to process the application.

What does it means. Does he mean that he received acknoledgement of my application. Is that possible, it too early to get acknoledgement email. 

Pls suggest

Sajid


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all,

To apply WA state sponsorship, what documents I need to provide?


----------



## sunny2aus (Nov 21, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi Frndz
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS on 1st Feb, today my agent emailed me and said he was contacted by NSW saying that it will take 3 months time to process the application.
> 
> ...


yes it takes 3 months to get the ack and approval if everything goes fine.

acknowledgement takes 12 weeks from the day they receive your documents. you will get the ack by email.


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

masud09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To apply WA state sponsorship, what documents I need to provide?


Hi,
No document is needed, first u should submit an EOI.
Then from the WA migration site fill the application form and in the end u should pay 200$
Regards


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> No document is needed, first u should submit an EOI.
> Then from the WA migration site fill the application form and in the end u should pay 200$
> Regards


My dependents passport are not ready. For SS application it is not a problem. Right?


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

masud09 said:


> My dependents passport are not ready. For SS application it is not a problem. Right?


Nah.
just follow these steps:

To apply for State Sponsorship from Western Australia you will need the following:
1 to have submitted an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect with Department of Immigration and Citizenship and acquired an EOI number;

2 an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL);

3 to meet the State Sponsorship criteria for Western Australia;

4 to submit an application online with Skilled Migration Western Australia and pay a non refundable $200 application fee; and 

5 if required, an offer of employment emailed to [email protected] after submitting an online application


----------



## alireza_sh (Jan 23, 2013)

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> No document is needed, first u should submit an EOI.
> Then from the WA migration site fill the application form and in the end u should pay 200$
> Regards



u also can find the questions in the online WA application form here:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Applicationformquestions.aspx

Regards,
good luck


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

alireza_sh said:


> u also can find the questions in the online WA application form here:
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Applicationformquestions.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info. All are helpful..

Regards


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear experts and fellows

have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage. 
Pls help
Sajid


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

so you mean to say Ack letter is send during that 12 weeks period and how many weeks usually it takes to get outcome after that?


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Today I received an ack email from NSW state sponsors... My doc reached them on 15/Nov/12 so its almost 3 months to get the ack. Do not know how mush more for the outcome.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Its been a roller coster since I last posted here, ! I got the sponsorship and then the following day I got another email from Victoria saying that I'm short of points, when I checked EOI had a problem with calculating work experience therefore the short of points. I was lucky that Victoria obliged me to wait when I requested a week extension to sort this out. It was a blessing in disguise because I realised that I had forgotten a whole year of experience that I had not included in the EOI. Word of caution please constantly check the EOI correspondence for any update. I made the changes updated the EOI and made the 60 points and informed Victoria. They promptly granted me the sponsorship and EOI sent me the invitation. Even though I be got the grant, one can't really relax. I'm still expecting some set back. Anyone got through this application without all this stress????


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

State Sponsorhip APPROVED . Thank you lord for everything just signing off the agrrement and wating for the EOI approval. To submit the paers and further proceddings....I have been not so involved in daily replies of expat forum but all the messages here and help of the seniors have motivated me a lot and by the help of evryone out here and the blessings of god...SSA is approved now hoefully very soon will get the visa also....


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum, I am seeking for 190 application with Vic SS. I am Electrical Engineer with over 2 years work exp. Could anyone please tell me what is the opportunity for me to get the Vic SS (provided that I meed all the requirement for visa 190)? Is electrical eng in high demand in Victoria and how long it takes to get the nomination?
I find this the hardest part to get extra 5 points to fulfill 60 points in total. I heard about some engineering cases receiving a rejection even if they have more than 5 yrs work exp. It is scary coz we have to wait another 6 months to re-submit. 
I am only interested in living in Vic so please advise what is the key point to get it approved. 
Appreciate any advice, especially from those who experienced such circumstance. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello 
I am planning to start a step toward immigration ....
i will sent my documents to EA for assessment next few days and i would like to ask about state Sponsorship .... are all states require to have 60 point in your EOI before applying for Sponsorship ? in other words if i have only 55 point without state sponsorship can i apply for State sponsorship and get 5 point to reach the 60 point threshold ...
if i reach 60 point in 190 visa what is the probability to be invited ?
what is state with the shortest sponsorship process time ?
thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ahmedsamir said:


> Hello
> I am planning to start a step toward immigration ....
> i will sent my documents to EA for assessment next few days and i would like to ask about state Sponsorship .... are all states require to have 60 point in your EOI before applying for Sponsorship ? in other words if i have only 55 point without state sponsorship can i apply for State sponsorship and get 5 point to reach the 60 point threshold ...
> if i reach 60 point in 190 visa what is the probability to be invited ?
> ...


If u have 55 points and applied state nominate u with 5 point, u will get invitation for 190, there is no doubt for it. WA gives quickest sponsorship among the rest of the states. However, check whether the state has demand list for ur occupation.


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> If u have 55 points and applied state nominate u with 5 point, u will get invitation for 190, there is no doubt for it. WA gives quickest sponsorship among the rest of the states. However, check whether the state has demand list for ur occupation.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have question.....I am putting my file for 489 VISa under wetern australia....and in the checklist provided by my agent says to provide salary slips for the employment and then says bank statement also. 
1- Is bank statemnt important to give when we have salary slips as i have only for my current job previous job id ont have bank statement.
2- from my previous four jobs one job i dont have salary slips and during VETASSESS assesment i had provided salary certificate from my employer in lieu of salary slips. Can i submit the same here also. or it will effect my immigration result. May if they want i can get the letter signed from the opwner of the company.

Please suggest i am worried due to this.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

monty83 said:


> I have question.....I am putting my file for 489 VISa under wetern australia....and in the checklist provided by my agent says to provide salary slips for the employment and then says bank statement also.
> 1- Is bank statemnt important to give when we have salary slips as i have only for my current job previous job id ont have bank statement.
> 2- from my previous four jobs one job i dont have salary slips and during VETASSESS assesment i had provided salary certificate from my employer in lieu of salary slips. Can i submit the same here also. or it will effect my immigration result. May if they want i can get the letter signed from the opwner of the company.
> 
> Please suggest i am worried due to this.


Answers:
1) You can just upload the salary slips. if CO wants the bank statement - s/he will ask for it.
2)Yes you can submit the same.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*URGENT HELP !!*

I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Give only grad n post grad if done... Schooling is not required


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

Any one knows, what will happen to our application for state sponsorship once the ceiling has reached? Will we have to apply again or it will be carried forward to the next year?

I shipped my applications on Jan-30. Which means i'll get my outcome only by end of May(based on the current trend in acknowledgements and outcomes). By that time there is a high chance that the ceiling will be reached for software engineers.

Thanks.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> *URGENT HELP !!*
> 
> I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also



Hi Brahma

Now that you are into filing your VISA app. I need to ask about dependents.? Is it necessary for my wife to appear and clear for IELTS..? if yes what scores are accepted..? Have you seen any such question in the application anywhere.?


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Give only grad n post grad if done... Schooling is not required



hi Nav.

did you file for 190 with dependents..? I need to ask about dependents.? Is it necessary for my wife to appear and clear IELTS..? if yes what scores are accepted..? Have you seen any such question in the application anywhere.?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> Hi Brahma
> 
> Now that you are into filing your VISA app. I need to ask about dependents.? Is it necessary for my wife to appear and clear for IELTS..? if yes what scores are accepted..? Have you seen any such question in the application anywhere.?


No, its not necessary for your wife to sit for IELTS. 

You must provide one of the following for your partner:

-- IELTS having a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 

-- evidence that your wife has a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

-- evidence that your wife has completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> No, its not necessary for your wife to sit for IELTS.
> 
> You must provide one of the following for your partner:
> 
> ...


Ok So the graduation/degree cft will be enough. I am not sure does the university actually can produce a cft that says that we have completed XYZ degree in English..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> Ok So the graduation/degree cft will be enough. I am not sure does the university actually can produce a cft that says that we have completed XYZ degree in English..


universities do provide such kind of certificate. In case of my wife I have sent email to her university and they dispatched certificate in two days with exact template I needed...


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> universities do provide such kind of certificate. In case of my wife I have sent email to her university and they dispatched certificate in two days with exact template I needed...


ok thats great.
Is there a standard template. or if you can share your template on omapte at gmail dot com.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> ok thats great.
> Is there a standard template. or if you can share your template on omapte at gmail dot com.


there is no standard template.. I am sending you the exact letter I have for my partner.. with hidden details..


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Nsw ss*

Hi Mates,

I'm planning to apply for NSW SS as Developer Programmer. However, a little confused with few facts:

1. We are already in mid march, is it the right time to apply for SS?
2. Also from skillselect report I came to know out of 5k+ software professionals they've already sent out invitation to 3300+ applicants. So roughly around 1700 invites left in my category.

Considering those two facts, what is the best thing to do? Apply for NSW SS? or wait for next July and see new policy and quota?

Do you think NSW will be needing more developer programmers in future? What does the trend says?

Thanks.


----------



## Anupsh (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wandering if we do need to get 7each in ielts for Accountant, even if we already have 55 points? Your help will be appreciated..


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anupsh said:


> Just wandering if we do need to get 7each in ielts for Accountant, even if we already have 55 points? Your help will be appreciated..


i think you need a higher score and that too in Academic IELTS for getting your skill assessment done. its all there online.
NSW needs a skill assessment so for that you need to fulfill the requirement of Accountant body in Australia with regards to IELTS.


----------



## Anupsh (Mar 26, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> i think you need a higher score and that too in Academic IELTS for getting your skill assessment done. its all there online.
> NSW needs a skill assessment so for that you need to fulfill the requirement of Accountant body in Australia with regards to IELTS.


But i have also seen accountant with 6 or 6.5 each also received 190 visa..how did they get that?


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi All,

i am planning to apply for state sponsorship of WA(under Subclass 190). Can anybody suggest me what to write under Fund estimate and regional preference questions?

To be very precise, if anybody can help regarding answers to following questions:

- Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation)
- Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)
- Where will these funds come from?
- Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
- Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
- Provide a breakdown of your estimate.

- Please provide the reasons why you chose these regions
- Please provide details of how you researched your preferred region:

Any guidance by throwing rough lighting on these question is also appreciable. Thanks in advance.

Senior members, pls help...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Applied for ACT SS on 13th March ... Waiting .. Waiting and Waiting ! They take 30 working days ! Already been rejected once ! Wont be able to bear another rejection ! Fingers Crossed !


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am planning to apply for state sponsorship of WA(under Subclass 190). Can anybody suggest me what to write under Fund estimate and regional preference questions?
> 
> ...


I AM NOT SO SENIOR IN REPLYING BUT I BELIVE THE BELOW WILL HELP YOU I AM COPYING YOU MY FORM AND THE ANSWERS AND I HAVE GOT SELECTED ON THE BASIS OF THIS. FOr funds just calculate aprrox. I BELIVE IT SHOULD HELP YOU...ANy ways thanks and please please pray for me also./....i am filing my case for final round....parying hard to lord for my visa and for all those wiating for it...may god bless evryone...:fingerscrossed:

Choose three regions in Western Australia where you intended to live:[/B]
Region 1	SOUTH WEST REGION
Region 2	PEEL REGION
Region 3	GREAT SOUTHERN REGION

Please provide details of why you choose these regions.

SOUTH WEST REGION: One of the most famous Tourism destination among western Australia and has quite a god no. of hotels, clubs and considered as one of the famous stop for vacations. Hotel job opportunities are very high here.

PEEL REGION: It is a small region but one of the famous tourist region for small vacation or when going towards south west region and the best part is it is very close by to PERTH so I expect this place to have the touch of Perth and its own beauty. 

GREAT SOUTHERN REGION: One of the famous region for wines, flora & fauna, marine life. City like Albany has lot of job and business opportunity for people from tourism, fishing and agriculture background.



Please provide details of how you researched your preferred region:
a) References from friends/acquaintance.
b) Websites such as:
Wikipedia
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/working/business/pages/businessopportunities.aspx

Margaret River, Western Australia
Visit Mandurah and the Peel Region WESTERN AUSTRALIA - Home
http://www.westernaustralia.com/en/...s_South_West/Pages/Australias_South_West.aspx
MySouthWest - Western Australia's South West Business and Community Directory Portal Website and much more! » Tourism » Tourism
Through Google.com for various things on tourism and hotels.


Do you have evidence that your skill is in long term demand in your Region of preference?
Through website of Western Australia Immigration which shows occupation in demand and various other jobs website such as Seek.com.au, Westjob.com.au & some other websites. I understand that my skill is in demand here especially my job or learning background as accommodation manager also in demand only in this area which again put my skill in demand here. And confirms that my skill is in demand. 
Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$, i.e., flights, freights, initial accommodation, etc.)
7000-8000AUD

Excluding these relocations costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your resettlement to WA (AUD$):
35000 AUD

Where will these funds come from?
•	Salary savings in bank accounts
•	Fixed Deposit
•	Insurance Policies 
•	Savings bonds
•	Market Shares
•	Gold in hand
•	Liquid Cash 
Please provide details on how you researched the cost of living in WA?
Cost of living comparison calculator
Aussiemove   suburb profiles, accommodation, schools, real estate, jobs in Perth, Adelaide, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Darwin and Hobart.
reiwa.com.au - Perth real estate WA, property land new homes developments for sale rent REIWA
Department of Immigration & Citizenship
Expat forum – Australia forum & group
Gumtree.com | Free classified ads from UK's Number 1 Classifieds Site
Through various blogs & web posts 
Through various real estate advertisers

Estimate the cost of living in WA per month?
AUD 4500 (approx)

Provide a breakdown of your estimate?
Housing - $ 1400
Groceries - $ 800
Transportation - $ 700
Education - $ 50
Medicare - $ 300
Running the Home - $ 700
General recreational expenses - $ 550


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

ONE ADVICE TO ALL MY FRIENDS OUT HERE>..If you are outside india please trry to get your pcc for india from indian embassy itself as my wife was in india and to get her finger prints done took lot of my time and then such a silly questions come out from our government people i never thought of it....
better to do it outside india as my pcc and fingerprints here in seychelles took three working days only....

just a piece of advice to save your time, may be some people will get faster in india possible also


----------



## mahmoodm2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Subclass 190. I am preparing my resume in a template provided by Victoria web site. and now I have some questions about my CV:
1- My current CV is 4 pages : 
- Career Overview : 4 lines
- Technical Skills and Tools : Operating Systems, Languages and Tools = 10 lines
- Work Experience : About my current career company , Roles & Responsibilities , my 6 Recent Project and for most 3 recent projects other than my tasks I also have mentioned a 2-3 main project's business and financial achievement = 2.5 pages
- Education = 4 lines
- Trainings = = 5 lines
- Research Interests 

my total CV is 4 pages. I strongly want to know what does it mean by DETAILED CV by Victorian government? 
Is 4 pages enough , less or more? 
and finally as my ACS Code is 261312 ( Developer Programmer) what TOPICS I have to highlight in my CV ?

Best Regards,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am newbie to 489, I am ready with my ACS+IELTS. I have 50 points in total but not 7 in all modules in IELTS.

I have few queries and concerns on SS/RS(489):

1. How easy is it to get a job in Southern Inland of NSW ? And, for getting a PR (887) after 2 years of stay and 1 year of full time work, do they see that we should have worked only in Software field ? Is there any such requirement ? Because I am a Developer Programmer (ANZSCO - 261312). If in case, I don't get a software job, I should look for other options. 

2. Could someone please share me the Template for Statement of Commitment ?

3. What are all the documents necessary ?

4. Can I pay the application fee for this Sponsorship online ? Would appreciate those details as well.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am newbie to 489, I am ready with my ACS+IELTS. I have 50 points in total but not 7 in all modules in IELTS.
> 
> ...


Can I know ur detail IELTS score.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Can I know ur detail IELTS score.


My detailed IELTS score:

*Recent attempt:* Listening - 7.5, Reading - 6.5, Writing -6, Speaking -8

*Last attempt:* Listening -7.5, Reading -6.5, Writing 7.5, Speaking-6.5

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> My detailed IELTS score:
> 
> *Recent attempt:* Listening - 7.5, Reading - 6.5, Writing -6, Speaking -8
> 
> ...


Reading is difficult for you. It's understanding the tricks of options Yes, No, Not Given and paragraph labeling.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Reading is difficult for you. It's understanding the tricks of options Yes, No, Not Given and paragraph labeling.


That's true mate. Reading is difficult for me and exactly the T/F/Y/N/NG part.

So which score card should I apply with for this sponsorship ? Which they won't reject ? Any suggestions ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> That's true mate. Reading is difficult for me and exactly the T/F/Y/N/NG part.
> 
> So which score card should I apply with for this sponsorship ? Which they won't reject ? Any suggestions ?
> 
> ...


U need to check the IELTS requirement state wise for 489. Check ur possibility for 489 with other senor members.

I would suggest u to put some additional efforts and get 7 band in each. Looking at ur score I don't think it cannot be achieved.
Join some classes. Also try practicing academic reading so that GT reading becomes easy. Understand the tricks involved in the reading. As per this forum Ryan is a popular book for IELTS. Check IELTS threads on this forum to get some good books for reading module.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> U need to check the IELTS requirement state wise for 489. Check ur possibility for 489 with other senor members.
> 
> I would suggest u to put some additional efforts and get 7 band in each. Looking at ur score I don't think it cannot be achieved.
> Join some classes. Also try practicing academic reading so that GT reading becomes easy. Understand the tricks involved in the reading. As per this forum Ryan is a popular book for IELTS. Check IELTS threads on this forum to get some good books for reading module.


Hello Mroks,

Thanks for the suggestions, I will look into the Ryan tutorials. 

Do you have any idea which IELTS score card I could use, which would give good impression for the Sponsorship people on my application:

Score1: Lis - 7.5, Read- 6.5, Writing-6, Speak-8 Overall -7
Score2: Lis - 7, Read - 6.5, Writing-7.5, Speak-6.5 Overall -7

I've already found that, NSW needs only 6.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I will look into the Ryan tutorials.
> 
> ...


first one seems to better than second score as there u have 8 in speaking.

U need check ur occupation with the states IELTS requirement. 6 band in each is for every one including 189 applicants. What is ur occupation?


----------



## Gill28 (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone applied for state sponsorship for Fashio Designer ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Gill28 said:


> Has anyone applied for state sponsorship for Fashio Designer ?


How will that make a difference to your application dear ?


----------



## Gill28 (May 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> How will that make a difference to your application dear ?[/QUOTE
> 
> I was just wondering what is the success rate for a fashion designer to get the state sponsorship.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> first one seems to better than second score as there u have 8 in speaking.
> 
> U need check ur occupation with the states IELTS requirement. 6 band in each is for every one including 189 applicants. What is ur occupation?


Hello Mroks,

Thanks for the insights, mine is Developer Programmer and I have already obtained my ACS close to an year back but was trying IELTS with couple of attempts. It doesn't seem to be working. So I am deciding to go with Regional Sponsorship and then in the future apply PR.

What's your story ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> Thanks for the insights, mine is Developer Programmer and I have already obtained my ACS close to an year back but was trying IELTS with couple of attempts. It doesn't seem to be working. So I am deciding to go with Regional Sponsorship and then in the future apply PR.
> 
> ...


I don't have much idea about 489 regional state sponsorship.
Currently I am waiting for my Vic state sponsorship result.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I don't have much idea about 489 regional state sponsorship.
> Currently I am waiting for my Vic state sponsorship result.


That's fine Mroks, good luck for your sponsorship. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## djm (Apr 14, 2013)

Curious regarding EOI points; requiring min of 60 for DIAC/EOI, I have 55 excluding a potential extra 5 points for SS on a 190. When applying for SS 190 to WA, do you state a total of 55 or 60 points?

I'm from Ireland so dont have to have IELTS; unless I need the extra points. Im an ICT Project Manager, and also believe I dont need IELTS to get SS for this type of employment.

I've been reading the literature over and over again and think I'm going mad  

Appreciate some clarity, thanks.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Help Needed... I have + skill assessment from ACS (ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator) IELS 6.5 in each 4. I have 8 years of experience. If I am calculate my points I am getting 55, shot of 5, I tough of applying to NSW SS but quota is reached. Don't know next year NSW may ask again for IETS 7, which is not possible for me. Please guide me to which state I can apply for SS with above IELTS score.

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Any Body applied for ACT State Sponsership?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Deee said:


> Any Body applied for ACT State Sponsership?


Yup 

P.S my timeline


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I have applied fore act ss payment acknowledged on 29th april waiting sure response


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

*WA SS time*

I applied for western Australia SS 3 weeks ago. I have not not got any response yet. As par I know WA very fast. So, worried very much because i have no other option except WA SS. My total point is 60 (including SS). 

I am thinking to contact them, but confused. 
Anyone can suggest me what should i do?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi ramin

Just be patient forget it. You will receive the good news soon!


----------



## roninquick (Dec 2, 2012)

djm said:


> Curious regarding EOI points; requiring min of 60 for DIAC/EOI, I have 55 excluding a potential extra 5 points for SS on a 190. When applying for SS 190 to WA, do you state a total of 55 or 60 points?
> 
> I'm from Ireland so dont have to have IELTS; unless I need the extra points. Im an ICT Project Manager, and also believe I dont need IELTS to get SS for this type of employment.
> 
> ...


when u file u r EOI, it prompts if u want a state nomination & state name..the points are calculated considering the SS as positive..so 5 points will automaticly b added..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

I also have applied for ACT SS on 29 April, 13. My Occupation is Call Center Manager. Eagerly waiting for response.

Does anybody there from the same Occupation.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I also applied for the same job code...... Where are you based at


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh!!!! Great , I am in Baroda. Where are you from? Have you started to apply job in ACT.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Help Needed... I have + skill assessment from ACS (ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator) IELS 6.5 in each 4. I have 8 years of experience. If I am calculate my points I am getting 55, shot of 5, I tough of applying to NSW SS but quota is reached. Don't know next year NSW may ask again for IETS 7, which is not possible for me. Please guide me to which state I can apply for SS with above IELTS score.
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


Have a check on link
https://www.acacia-au.com/ss_nsw.php


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey I am from mumbai... how can we look for a job unless you know we get ss and visa is granted..... Which call centre you work for in baroda


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

OK. How much amount did you show in your Fund declaration?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

7 lacs cash, my property, gold etc


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

m with Airtel..i manage the contact experience MnG


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Where are you located


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Devang ! m carrying operations activity based out of Vadodara and my hometown is Ahmedabad.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Do let me know once you receive any notification on CO assigned by ACT .....I


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

:focus: Applied ACT SS :ranger: for CO
TIMELINES : IELTS: 7 || VETASSESS +ve April 2013 || SS APPLIED 29/Apr/2013


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

*Invitation Time*

Dear Senior Members,

I am hoping to get state sponsorship soon. My total point is 60. I submitted EOI for 190 Visa. After 6 months my point will be reduced to 55 due to losing point for age. So, I am too much worried. 

Is there chance to get invitation within 6 months with 60 points? So, if you have information concerning invitation time for 190 visa with 60 points, please share.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> I applied for western Australia SS 3 weeks ago. I have not not got any response yet. As par I know WA very fast. So, worried very much because i have no other option except WA SS. My total point is 60 (including SS).
> 
> I am thinking to contact them, but confused.
> Anyone can suggest me what should i do?


HI, i also applied, but no news. what is ur occupation and application number for WA SS?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me whats the standard rejection time Victoria takes ? As I am aware that they take about 12 weeks for approvals ? Do they reject the application early so that applicants may file the SS for other states ? Please clarify this doubt for me.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the standard rejection time Victoria takes ? As I am aware that they take about 12 weeks for approvals ? Do they reject the application early so that applicants may file the SS for other states ? Please clarify this doubt for me.


Vic rejection time varies according to occupations. For ICT currently they are taking 3-4 months to give +ve ss. On other hand recently a member with occupation 'life scientist' got +ve SS within a month period. Even I have came across members with ICT occupation getting rejected after say around more than 3 months.
Since the year is ending, don't know how the Vic is going to handle the remaining SS applications.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the standard rejection time Victoria takes ? As I am aware that they take about 12 weeks for approvals ? Do they reject the application early so that applicants may file the SS for other states ? Please clarify this doubt for me.


So finished with your Commitment Statement ??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> So finished with your Commitment Statement ??


Yes, shared that with my agent. He is going to file today.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Vic rejection time varies according to occupations. For ICT currently they are taking 3-4 months to give +ve ss. On other hand recently a member with occupation 'life scientist' got +ve SS within a month period. Even I have came across members with ICT occupation getting rejected after say around more than 3 months.
> Since the year is ending, don't know how the Vic is going to handle the remaining SS applications.


Can we apply for other states in the middle ? like for ACT etc


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Vic rejection time varies according to occupations. For ICT currently they are taking 3-4 months to give +ve ss. On other hand recently a member with occupation 'life scientist' got +ve SS within a month period. Even I have came across members with ICT occupation getting rejected after say around more than 3 months.
> Since the year is ending, don't know how the Vic is going to handle the remaining SS applications.


Yar, how did you apply EOI before SS ? As oer my understanding we need to file SS and than if thats approved we get an EOI ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Can we apply for other states in the middle ? like for ACT etc


Provided it satisfies each states terms and conditions. 
For eg. SA does not allows this. U can check for Refusal reasons in the link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Need to check for other states.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Yar, how did you apply EOI before SS ? As oer my understanding we need to file SS and than if thats approved we get an EOI ?


I have discussed his with you before. Repeating once again

1. File for EOI which requires skill assessment and IELTS.
2. Apply for SS and mention in it your EOI Id.
3. Once u get +ve SS, u automatically get invitation as your state has ur EOI details.

Note: Without EOI details invitations cannot be issued. Your total points are with EOI.

Now take the other case ie. u have not filed for EOI and applied for SS.

The state will give +ve SS but won't be able to give invitation as it is not having ur EOI details. After +ve SS, the state then gives some time period for u and within that u have to file for EOI. After that invitation is given.

Overall there is wastage of some time in this sequence.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I have discussed his with you before. Repeating once again
> 
> 1. File for EOI which requires skill assessment and IELTS.
> 2. Apply for SS and mention in it your EOI Id.
> ...


Thanks for clarification, my agent said he is going to file Vic SS today. He did not mention anywhere he is going to file EOI. However point taken.

Also, aint you planning to file ACT as well ? As Vic will take 3-4 months as per current timeline


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for clarification, my agent said he is going to file Vic SS today. He did not mention anywhere he is going to file EOI. However point taken.
> 
> Also, aint you planning to file ACT as well ? As Vic will take 3-4 months as per current timeline


Currently limited seats are available for ACT and under such conditions some additional procedures comes before applying for ACT SS. Another issue is showing proof of funds for ACT.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Currently limited seats are available for ACT and under such conditions some additional procedures comes before applying for ACT SS. Another issue is showing proof of funds for ACT.


Can you tell me the procedure or filling the ACT as well and what are the additional procedures ? and How much proof we need to show ?

Can any successfull applicants tell me, how much fund do i need to show for 4 of us like me my wife and 2 kids ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Can you tell me the procedure or filling the ACT as well and what are the additional procedures ? and How much proof we need to show ?
> 
> Can any successfull applicants tell me, how much fund do i need to show for 4 of us like me my wife and 2 kids ?


Some verification is required before u file for ACT SS. Check http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf

Check with 'Ishaanchal' who has already received +ve SS from ACT.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Some verification is required before u file for ACT SS. Check http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf
> 
> Check with 'Ishaanchal' who has already received +ve SS from ACT.


Thanks, I would check with him.

Its such a long wait - ACS -> IELTS -> SS -> PCC/ Medical -> Grant


Wish Vic does it quickly


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

anybody applying WA SS and waiting now?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

What will happen to applications which are filled before July changes ?

1. Will victoria release letters by June end ? or will they take full time.
2. What if occupation moves out of the list from July ?


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Query:
I was filling up the State sponsorship in Victoria
What should be the ans for the question: 
Where in Victoria you plan to live if you are successful for Victorian state Government sponsorship?
- Metropolitan Melbourne 
- Regional Victoria


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> What will happen to applications which are filled before July changes ?
> 
> 1. Will victoria release letters by June end ? or will they take full time.
> 2. What if occupation moves out of the list from July ?


I would really like the answer to the above question as well - may be somebody here knows what the trend has been.

I was trying to look at the Google spreadsheet timelines, really did not help much.

I however believe that as with every other queue in the world, i would imagine it to be first come first served basis here as well therefore if we applied before July, even if it is on June 30, the July changes should not be applicable. Please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Do we need to show proofs of financial statement along with the application. When we file the Victoria State Sponsorship ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

abhisve said:


> Query:
> I was filling up the State sponsorship in Victoria
> What should be the ans for the question:
> Where in Victoria you plan to live if you are successful for Victorian state Government sponsorship?
> ...


Metropolitan Melbourne
Assuming u are are going for 190 option


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. yes I am applying for 190.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

can anyone answer my query, with regards to the fund proof for Victoria. Are they really required ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> can anyone answer my query, with regards to the fund proof for Victoria. Are they really required ?


No need to show proof of funds.

Check FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

How much money do I need to migrate to Victoria?

The amount of money you will need to bring with you to migrate to Victoria will depend on your individual circumstances and the type of visa you apply for. As part of the application for Victorian Government nomination you will be required to provide a real estimate of the total funds you have available for migration purposes. 

We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment. We expect that applicants will answer the question completely and accurately and failure to do so may result in an unsuccessful application. Failure to completely and accurately answer this question is a common reason for refusal of state nomination applications. Applications completed incorrectly will not be given consideration.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> No need to show proof of funds.
> 
> Check FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


So no need to show nice  I was worried. You should be getting your results real soon.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> So no need to show nice  I was worried. You should be getting your results real soon.


Seems very difficult task for me since the ceiling is reaching for 2613 and moreover Vic SS takes around 3-4 months for ICT professionals.
Things might get very clear after 20th May.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems very difficult task for me since the ceiling is reaching for 2613 and moreover Vic SS takes around 3-4 months for ICT professionals.
> Things might get very clear after 20th May.



what happens after 20th May?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> what happens after 20th May?


Hardly few slots are left in 2613 and ceiling for it is expected to reach very soon say on 20th May (2nd Invitation round of May).

No need to worry for you as many seats are left in your occupation code 2621 and it highly unlikely that the quota of ur occupation will be filled completely for this year. There is high probability for u getting SS for you.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Hardly few slots are left in 2613 and ceiling for it is expected to reach very soon say on 20th May (2nd Invitation round of May).
> 
> No need to worry for you as many seats are left in your occupation code 2621 and it highly unlikely that the quota of ur occupation will be filled completely for this year. There is high probability for u getting SS for you.


Hmmm. I just checked there are close to 200 left in your occupation, but buddy like I said earlier, first come first served, thus since you have been in queue longer there is a strong probability for you as well! 

Let's hope we both get good news, and soon!

Let's keep each other updated.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> Hmmm. I just checked there are close to 200 left in your occupation, but buddy like I said earlier, first come first served, thus since you have been in queue longer there is a strong probability for you as well!
> 
> Let's hope we both get good news, and soon!
> 
> Let's keep each other updated.


Thanks for encouraging response, should be in a position to update the result soon.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Thanks for encouraging response, should be in a position to update the result soon.


Was wondering did you submit a commitment report ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Was wondering did you submit a commitment report ?


No. Declaration submitted.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No. Declaration submitted.


Me too, only a declaration submitted based on the format provided, no detailed report


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Vic2013 said:


> Me too, only a declaration submitted based on the format provided, no detailed report


What do we need to send in the declaration ? Please guide me I am filling it.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> What do we need to send in the declaration ? Please guide me I am filling it.


have mailed u the soft copy. Please cross check with some one before going ahead.
Even u can download from http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

I have just started the process for victoria for 261314 code. is this the right time to start.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would advise you to wait till July now, the ceiling for your occupation has almost been reached


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

abhisve said:


> I have just started the process for victoria for 261314 code. is this the right time to start.


Check with Victoria, whether pending applications will be able to get invitations for next year. Since very few seats are available for 2613, there will be many pending applications once the quota is completed. 

I have written mail to them on this and expecting their reply within 1-2 days. But I think they will not respond will full clarity.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. I will also send them a mail and will wait for response.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Check with Victoria, whether pending applications will be able to get invitations for next year. Since very few seats are available for 2613, there will be many pending applications once the quota is completed.
> 
> I have written mail to them on this and expecting their reply within 1-2 days. But I think they will not respond will full clarity.


Recently inquired with Vic regarding the nominations at this year end, and got reply from them which i am posting here with my mail to them.

=====================
Thank you for your enquiry to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. 

If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government to DIAC, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If the occupation ceiling has been reached for your particular nomination occupation, we hold hold the nomination open until such time that the occupation ceiling(s) has been reset, which will be at the start of the new program year (1 July 2013). If you meet Victoria's current minimum eligiblity requirements, we would encourage you to lodge a free online application here: https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination 

Points to note
Current nomination processing time is approximately 12 weeks.
Should the nomination application be successful, the nomination will be valid for four months from the date of the approval notification. 
The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to DIAC: Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation 
GPO Box 4509, Melbourne, Victoria 3000
LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au __________________________________________________________
T: 03 9651 9756 | [email protected]




"madhukar j. rokade" <[email protected]> 
Sent by: [email protected]
15/05/2013 04:33 PM

To
<[email protected]>
cc
Subject
Victoria State Sponsorship and Occupation Ceiling





Dear Sir / Madam

Since the year is ending and occupation ceiling are getting met, there are some queries with 
me and many like me regarding Victoria State sponsorship for 190 visa. These queries are 
regarding Occupation 'Software and Applications Programmers' - 2613.

At this final moment when the occupation ceiling is going to met in few days time for code 
2613, many are still applying for State sponsorship.

Q1. What will happen to state sponsorship applicants who have applied and not received 
positive state sponsorship because the yearly quota was completely filled? 

Q2. Will these pending state sponsorship applications be considered for the next year's quota? 

Q3. Or remaining applicants who have not received state sponsorship will simply be rejected? 

Q4. Is it possible that the application gets positive state sponsorship but will be invited 
the next year due unavailability of quota.

Waiting for your update on this as there is no explanation on these queries on the website.

Best regards,
Madhukar


Best regards,
Madhukar Jaysing Rokade
Cell - 9820613894

====================


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> If the occupation ceiling has been reached for your particular nomination occupation, we hold hold the nomination open until such time that the occupation ceiling(s) has been reset, which will be at the start of the new program year (1 July 2013).


Great, so first come first served it is. This is good news for everyone!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> have mailed u the soft copy. Please cross check with some one before going ahead.
> Even u can download from Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria


Thanks saw it, I am making it in the same way.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot. with this reply I going ahead with my application.


----------



## aananddesaii (May 16, 2013)

Hi Guys - I have 50 points without IELTS. My IELTS Score is over all Band 7 ( LISTENING 7.5, WRITING 7, SPEAKING 6, READING 6.5)

For WA, I qualify to apply with my above IELTS score but total points for STATE Sponsorship required is 60 points , mine will be 50+5 = 55 since for above IELTS , I will get Zero points).

My skill assessment are positive. I request if someone can help or provide suggestion on what can be done to gain the 5 points. 

What about Regional Sponsorship Visas? Can it help fetch me 60 points?


----------



## sandy76 (May 2, 2013)

good job done. it was helpful


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

aananddesaii said:


> Hi Guys - I have 50 points without IELTS. My IELTS Score is over all Band 7 ( LISTENING 7.5, WRITING 7, SPEAKING 6, READING 6.5)
> 
> For WA, I qualify to apply with my above IELTS score but total points for STATE Sponsorship required is 60 points , mine will be 50+5 = 55 since for above IELTS , I will get Zero points).
> 
> ...


If you have 50 points, you can apply for 489 state sponsorship from WA which fetches you 10 points. Note that you need to live and work in regional WA except Perth for 2 years and after that you can apply for the permanent visa. 

I would recommend you trying IELTS again to get 10 more points so that you can go the 189 route.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

aananddesaii said:


> Hi Guys - I have 50 points without IELTS. My IELTS Score is over all Band 7 ( LISTENING 7.5, WRITING 7, SPEAKING 6, READING 6.5)
> 
> For WA, I qualify to apply with my above IELTS score but total points for STATE Sponsorship required is 60 points , mine will be 50+5 = 55 since for above IELTS , I will get Zero points).
> 
> ...


yes, you will get 10 points for regional sponsorship which will bring your total points to 60. Good luck.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Today I have received positive mail from Western Australia. After getting agreement paper, I have sent back the singed paper by email.

It took exactly 1 month (not 3o working days).

Thanks to everyone for good advice and suggestion.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

raminbdjp said:


> Today I have received positive mail from Western Australia. After getting agreement paper, I have sent back the singed paper by email.
> 
> It took exactly 1 month (not 3o working days).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for good advice and suggestion.


Congrats and wishing good luck for visa process ahead.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Congrats and wishing good luck for visa process ahead.


Mroks I heard that some people got a Vic +ive result in 1 weeks time. Is this possible ?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Today I have received positive mail from Western Australia. After getting agreement paper, I have sent back the singed paper by email.
> 
> It took exactly 1 month (not 3o working days).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for good advice and suggestion.


Congs...have you received the invitations? or


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Mroks I heard that some people got a Vic +ive result in 1 weeks time. Is this possible ?


Vic SS process duration varies as per occupation. Currently it is taking 3-4 months for ICT. For Ph. D's the process duration is 2 weeks.

Long back I came across a member who got his SS in 7 days, but couldn't recollect from which state. This is a very rare scenario.

As per my understanding Vic are taking their own time in processing SS as they have their own quota within the total quota for 2613.

So its better to assume under current scenario that Vic will take 3-4 months, making the process to continue beyond current year and sending invitation for next year.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

The delay I read is also due to the high volume of applications in ICT as well.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

If send back the state sponsorship agreement letter back to WA migration, how soon will we receive the invitation for 190 Application? Thanks.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wanna clarify with you guys, which state can I apply for sponsorship? My job code is 263111 Computer Networks and System Engineer.

Please let me know,

Thanks,

Zak


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanna clarify with you guys, which state can I apply for sponsorship? My job code is 263111 Computer Networks and System Engineer.
> 
> ...


Victoria - State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

ACT - http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf
Limited seats available

South Australia
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
U have to wait till July 2013

Check ur eligibility for the mentioned states regarding IELTS, etc.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Mroks,

i dont think so i can go ahead, because My Ielts is 6.5 Overall.. I think i need to go for 489 instead...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> i dont think so i can go ahead, because My Ielts is 6.5 Overall.. I think i need to go for 489 instead...


489 is not an easy option.
u require a 
1. family member residing in regional area of the applicable states to sponsor u
2. Offer of employment from company residing in regional area of the applicable states

Easy option is to put extra efforts on IELTS.
Achieving 6.5 band in each is not a difficult task and will make u eligible for SA when its quota gets reset in July 2013 provided SA criteria does not change on higher side regarding IELTS requirement.


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

hi all,

if there is someone who can help me on NT sate sponsorship .... wandering for someone to clear my doubts and queries about it.

regards,
Neetika


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

neetikavikas said:


> hi all,
> 
> if there is someone who can help me on NT sate sponsorship .... wandering for someone to clear my doubts and queries about it.
> 
> ...


Business and Skilled Migration
Hoping this will works for u.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Moderators, 
Need your help!!!

My occupation 262111 Database Administrator was in High Availability (Green) till first week of Jan 2013 fir South Australia. Now it is move to off-list occupation. Is there any chance it will move to normal (Highly Availability) on July 1 2013?

If you have any idea if such thing happened in the past for any other occupation.

Please advice.

Thanks
Harman


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheema said:


> Moderators,
> Need your help!!!
> 
> My occupation 262111 Database Administrator was in High Availability (Green) till first week of Jan 2013 fir South Australia. Now it is move to off-list occupation. Is there any chance it will move to normal (Highly Availability) on July 1 2013?
> ...


The quota will get reset on 1st July 2013.

I hope below link will help u.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Mroks said:


> The quota will get reset on 1st July 2013.
> 
> I hope below link will help u.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan


Thanks Mroks for useful link.

I have another query, if I include my spouse in the application, then her occupation must be exactly same or it could fall in same division like ICT?
In my case my occupation is Database Administrator 262111 and her's is Developer Programmer 261312?
Can I get points for her if I do the assessment?
Please advice.

Thanks in Advance
--Harman


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheema said:


> Thanks Mroks for useful link.
> 
> I have another query, if I include my spouse in the application, then her occupation must be exactly same or it could fall in same division like ICT?
> In my case my occupation is Database Administrator 262111 and her's is Developer Programmer 261312?
> ...


Below text taken from diac site

======================
*Partner Skills*

You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

age
English language ability 
a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.

You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.
=====================

Ur occupation is on CSOL and ur spouse occupation is also on CSOL, so this should work. To be on safer side cross check with someone else also.

Spouse should have skill assessment and 6 band in each.

Ur spouse occupation is on SOL, so if spouse becomes a main applicant then things will be straight forward with 189 option. No need of State sponsorship (SS) if there is no points issue.

For u as a main applicant SS is must since ur occupation is not on SOL.

*Note:* When ur spouse becomes main applicant she cannot claim partner points as her occupation is on SOL (189 option) while ur on CSOL. But the other way round will works.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Mroks

My partner as main applicant has 65 points
Age: 30
Education (MCA): 15
IELTS (8 each): 20
Total: 65

But her work experience is just 10 months.
Do you know if there is any clause for minimum work exp, as she make 65points without it.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheema said:


> Mroks
> 
> My partner as main applicant has 65 points
> Age: 30
> ...


Gone through the DIAC site, but didn't came across any minimum work experience condition. Have check with other senior members as this option seems very much straight forward for u.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone recently got act ss approved my documents were received on 29th april


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

anyone got state sponsorship but not receive invitation, do you know the reason?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Got mail from act today that case officer is assigned please advise what us the next course of action


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I got approval mail today from act and invitation from DIAC


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Devang said:


> I got approval mail today from act and invitation from DIAC


Congrats and good wishes for the smooth 190 proceoss ahead.
Would like to know how much minimum fund one has to show for ACT.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

It me and my spouse and we showed 7 lacs liquid funds


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Devang said:


> It me and my spouse and we showed 7 lacs liquid funds


Congrats devang...wish u all the best for future


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats and good wishes for the smooth 190 proceoss ahead.
> Would like to know how much minimum fund one has to show for ACT.


Mork from ur signature seems that ur approval date is nearing - max a month more or July beginning.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ujbanj said:


> Mork from ur signature seems that ur approval date is nearing - max a month more or July beginning.


If they continue processing my SS then I should get result by 1st or 2nd week of July 2013. If they have halted the processing till July, then additional around 40 days. Don't have complete idea about their internal working.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Devang said:


> It me and my spouse and we showed 7 lacs liquid funds


Thanks for the update.
If some one burrowing the said fund, how long the applicant has to hold the fund in his account? Till Visa is granted or there after also?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure I never had these funds in my acct


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> If they continue processing my SS then I should get result by 1st or 2nd week of July 2013. If they have halted the processing till July, then additional around 40 days. Don't have complete idea about their internal working.


whoa man don't say July end! that will officially make your application the one with the longest timeline

I hope they speed up instead of slowing down! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

i do hope your assessment is not based on last year's timelines...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vic2013 said:


> i do hope your assessment is not based on last year's timelines...


Don't have any idea about last year's situation.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> I got approval mail today from act and invitation from DIAC


Congratulations Devang. :clap2:
Hope i will receive my CO in this week. :spider:


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

*job opportunities in SA*

Is there anyone trying for South Aus for software tester (261314).

Any idea howz the job opportunities for this in SA?


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Case officer assigned Today


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey,

I applied for visa today paid the money any idea how much time for case officer to be assigned


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

No I dont have any Idea. In future U can help me out either.
My CO raise a query to show 6 more vacancies for the same occupation with in 7 days. 
How much fees did you pay for Visa? Do you have dependent family with you included in application?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I just have my spouse and paid $3060


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Devang said:


> It me and my spouse and we showed 7 lacs liquid funds


You showed cash or fund in some other form?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Cash


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Devang said:


> Cash


Thanks for reply.
Is 7 lacs the minimum amount or one can show less than that?
Can the same amount be shown through bank account?


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

VISA GRANTED.......VISA GRANTED >>>VISA GRANTED.........Thank you lord for evrything...its all the blessings and prayers of my parents and friends like you all...thank you for all the assistance.....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

monty83 said:


> VISA GRANTED.......VISA GRANTED >>>VISA GRANTED.........Thank you lord for evrything...its all the blessings and prayers of my parents and friends like you all...thank you for all the assistance.....


Congrats. Good wishes for a new life.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Please advise do we have to fill form 1221 for spouse while uploading documents..... Please advise


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Need help in filing the VISA*

Hi,
I received NSW statesponsorhip invitation.
Could someone help in proceed with next steps.
Do I need to make the payment and submit the VISA first?
and need to send all the required documents later and then PCC and medicals. 
looking for Inputs.


----------



## Deee (Apr 19, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise do we have to fill form 1221 for spouse while uploading documents..... Please advise


Hey Devang, Do you receive any query regrding????
CO assigned or not???


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi every1,

I have applied for skills assessment and now want to prepare for ACT SS.

Please guide me about the documents to prepare for the same. I have below given list with me. Kindly guide me point by point and also if something else is required.

1. EOI details.

2. Research into current ACT employment opportunities (5 job vacancies)

3. Skill assessment result

4. Delcaration of nomination Obligations (I guess this must be filled online without any proof).

5. IELTS Score card

6. Work Exp.: Can statutory declaration as given to VETASSESS be used for the same alongwith salary slip and form16???

7. CV: (Same as given to Vetassess alongwith refrees mentioned in it???)

8. Work experience references ( can the refrences given in CV is sufficient)

9. Declaration of financial capacity (as per annexure-B).

10. Settlement statement: As given on site: "If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is part of the online application." 

Should i prepare anything for it???

11. Commitment to Canberra statement ( Unaware of the format... need your help).

12. Passport copy

13. service fees.

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thank you all !!!*

Allright Friends !!
so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.

Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
Wish you all luck and prosperity.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## drshk (Jun 9, 2013)

*Victoria/Queensland SS*

Hello everyone, I have just received my positive assessment from Vetassess. The next step for me is to apply for state sponsorship. I have two options - Victoria or Queensland as they are the only states that sponsor my occupation. Victoria is our preferred state but since I am in NSW at the moment, job offer is mandatory with application which I don't have right now. For Queensland, I cannot submit any application - I need to put in Queensland as preferred state in EOI and wait for invitation if they are interested. I am very much inclined towards trying for Victoria SS once (before putting in Queensland in EOI) even though I will most probably be rejected, anyone here who is aware of a state sponsorship approval from another state without job offer? Please advice, thanks.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations... and thnx fr ur advice.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats subhadip...yes it a great pleasure to know that you have finally landed a job...wish u all the best for your future...do keep in touch and let us know your job experience.


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am applying for state sponsorship and have heard that if we provide all the proofs for the declarations in EOI and have State Sponsorship then it is almost confirmed that DIAC will grant the visa (off course after MC and PCC)

I just have one query. Is there anyone who would have received state sponsorship, satisfying minimum 60 points and still have not granted with PR/visa.

Kindly mention the reasons henceforth.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am applying for state sponsorship and have heard that if we provide all the proofs for the declarations in EOI and have State Sponsorship then it is almost confirmed that DIAC will grant the visa (off course after MC and PCC)
> 
> ...


I think State just review your applications in very simple way while DIAC is different and they will review every details against the points you had claimed in EOI. 

For example, DIAC might call to your employer for verifying the employment details. IF anything not satisfy DIAC's requirement, they will contact you for further information. In other words, state approval actually doesnt mean much to DIAC, DIAC review your applications as they did for other visa types and this means ppl might get 'rejected or not granted' for example if medical failed or false / misleading information been found out.


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> I think State just review your applications in very simple way while DIAC is different and they will review every details against the points you had claimed in EOI.
> 
> For example, DIAC might call to your employer for verifying the employment details. IF anything not satisfy DIAC's requirement, they will contact you for further information. In other words, state approval actually doesnt mean much to DIAC, DIAC review your applications as they did for other visa types and this means ppl might get 'rejected or not granted' for example if medical failed or false / misleading information been found out.


Thank you very much for the information Harish. I hope you are having a comfortable stay in Australia.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

what happens to the ICT applicatons who applied for ACT SS before 1st of Aug ? any change for them will they not be assessed ?

Also, I had 55 points without the SS ...

Can someone guide this is all so confusing now


----------



## ztuxuan (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I am applying WA SS at this moment while staying in WA for my post-grad study simultaneously. I just received Email from an WA immigration officer requesting me to provide a full time job offer to support my nomination application. Since i'm here with student visa, the work limitation is 20hour per week, which means it's impossible for me to get a full time offer. Have sent an Email to the officer while no reply...

It there anyone who has been facing the same problem as mine? Could you give me some advice?

Thank you guys!


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*VIC State Sponsorship declined*

Hi Guys,

I had applied for VIC SS on 1st August 2013 & it was rejected today. ( See below )

Next I was hoping to apply for NSW SS & was wondering if anyone has any guidance and probability given the recent changes to the golden six categories. It seem States now have 50% of the quota of remaining VISA's for these six categories. 

My ACS Assessment is for Analyst Programmer 261311

ACS: Applied 28/03/2013 Result +ve 18/07/2013
IELTS : L(8.5),R(8.0), W(7.5), S(7.5) 
EOI Submitted: 18 July 2013 - 189 & 190

I am at 60 points for Analyst Programmer 261311 on 189 VISA EOI.

Cheers

B





Dear XXXX,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria 

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) website:.

You are entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and you meet any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: 

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2013-01506 in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Trade and Industry Development
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation
GPO Box 4509, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000



*****************************************************************************************
Department of State Development, Business and Innovation, Government of Victoria, Victoria, Australia.
This email, and any attachments, may contain privileged and confidential information. If you are not the intended recipient, you may not distribute or reproduce this e-mail or the attachments. If you have received this message in error, please notify us by return email.
*****************************************************************************************-


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Mroks I heard that some people got a Vic +ive result in 1 weeks time. Is this possible ?


I waited for a month & got a rejection from VIC SS. 261311 - I have 60 points + 5 for the state if they nominated. I had Positive ACS and IELTS score of 7+ in all. 

But it seems 2613 in general has very low chance of success even for state sponsorship.

If anyone got sponsorship, please update!

I want to apply for NSW but it seems they still have not started accepting any new applications. Anyone got their old applications with positive results for 2613 from any state? 

Cheers

B


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was rejected for my ACS application. Now I need to go through visa 190 and need to be assess by TRA. I wasn't that sure yet on how the application goes for 190 as I thought I could passed with 189, so I will be needing your help guys. Can you guys validate if below are correct.

- If I go for code 312412 which is on SOL2, I should therefore go for visa 190?

- Assessing body will be TRA. I should be positive there first then apply for state sponsorship which offers availability under code 312412. Is this right?

Hope to here from you guys. Thank you.


----------



## hemanthmathad (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Looking for some tips for "Supply and Distribution Manager" skill. Which SS would be advisable. Please guide


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need a small clarification.

I'm an Electrical and Electronics Engg degree holder with 5 years experience in IT.

ACS has given positive assessment result but they have deducted 4 years experience and left with 1 year exp.

For Victoria State Nomination, I should have 3 years Paid experience post qualification.


Can I still apply for state Nomination since I have 5 years total experience?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a small clarification.
> 
> ...



VIC seems to be very strict. I had positive 8+ years from ACS with 2 years deduction. But still did not get the nomination.


----------



## gr33nb0y (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, quick question,

If my occupation is on NSW occupation list but my spouse's occupation is only on SOL list, can I still apply for Partner skill qualifications when applying for Visa 190?

Thanks


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Seniors, 

I have got 55 points with skill as System Analyst. For which state I can apply for the state sponsorship to get 5 points. Please help me out. 

thanks,


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Seniors, 

I have got 55 points with skill as System Analyst with 6 in IELTS. For which state I can apply for the state sponsorship to get 5 points. Please help me out. 

thanks,


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

pappu123 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have got 55 points with skill as System Analyst with 6 in IELTS. For which state I can apply for the state sponsorship to get 5 points. Please help me out.
> 
> thanks,


261112 ?? I guess there are very few positions left to fill for this year. Try other occupation that better suits your current job role.

Get another ACS assessment or apply for re-assessment if its within a certain period of your last ACS result.

Cheers

B


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Lovebt, 

Thanks for your response. 

Yes, it is for 261112. But which other assessment should I do. 

How to know how many seat are left for this year?

I am trying for IELTS again. If I will get 7 in all my score will be 65 altogether. 

With 65 points what is the chance of getting invitation again. 

regards,

Pappu


----------



## Amader (Dec 10, 2013)

monty83 said:


> My assesment had the same message and then after almost 40 days they requested FOR SOME MORE DOCUMENTS MY SALARY SLIP FROM ALL PREVIOUS COMPANIES which i submitted and then after 1 month n 10 days of submission i got my positive result...
> I applied under HOTEL/MOTEL MANAGER


Mate, can you please tell me that, what educational qualification do you have?? It will help me decide to apply for Vetassess. Thanks


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Occupation Ceiling*



pappu123 said:


> Hi Lovebt,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...



Here you can see the status as of last invitation round.
SkillSelect


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi expats 

I am going to apply for Northern Territory state sponsorship. But in form which has to submit queries
I have completed all queries but stucked on a query "provide evidence of your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience"

I searched from various sites for job i.e seek.com
But no result found
Now what should I do in that case
I am frustrated by this
Plz help


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Plz help guys I m in annoying situation


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Bank Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been assessed for software engineer(261313).
I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship but as per NSW website, currently they are not accepting applications for 261313.

Now my Dilemma is, whether my application will be rejected or it will be kept in queue and processed once NSW starts nominations for this occupation.

Shall i go ahead and apply for NSW state sponsorship now.

Already got rejection from Victoria 

Regards,
Punj


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been assessed for software engineer(261313).
> I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship but as per NSW website, currently they are not accepting applications for 261313.
> ...


what i suggest you is to hold your application till July 2014 and as soon as new program is announced, lodge your nomination application to NSW, btw what was the reason VIC gave you for rejecting your application?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I applied for NSW SS on 13th dec and got acknowledgement on 17th. I hope i get nomination from them


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

*Victoria SS (190)*

Any one recently applied for Victoria SS under 261313. I applied for this about a month back. No response yet after the ACK


----------



## deepu (Feb 3, 2014)

Dreamingoz said:


> Any one recently applied for Victoria SS under 261313. I applied for this about a month back. No response yet after the ACK


Hi me too an applicant of VICTORIA SS for 263111. Applied in Feb 2014..... Still waiting Hopefully for Positive Outcome...... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Dreamingoz said:


> Any one recently applied for Victoria SS under 261313. I applied for this about a month back. No response yet after the ACK


Hi,

I am on the same boat, with same occupation. No response after ACK. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys, any good news???
I'm still waiting..
Now it's almost 11th week. 
Hope at least they respond on 12th (and last) week


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys, any good news???
I'm still waiting..
Now it's almost 11th week. 
Hope at least they respond on 12th (and last) week


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship South Australia) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

AOA. I am applying for Sub-class 190 (State Sponseship South Australia) I have just paid my fee of 6000$. Can any one please tell me how long it will take to get visa from now onward?


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

guys any updates about nsw occupation list 2014


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Please advise ...Wt are the documents needed for SA State nomination ?

I have around 10 yrs of Exp, However relevant occupation from last 5 yrs only which ACS has assessed and is valid till September 2014 only - Please clarify this limited validity period will affect my application if submit for SA sate nomination. ?

Should I submit all my experience certificate though it says not relevant occupation ?

SA processing time which mentioned in the site is 3 weeks - generally wt would be the tentative time line ?

Need you help Experts...I am really going mad as my occupation (System Analyst) has met the ceilings last year...I don't want to delay further..

It would be grateful if someone could revert at your most convenient time.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> guys any updates about nsw occupation list 2014


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

check the following link for the updates!


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> guys any updates about nsw occupation list 2014


NSW has announced that they will open the occupation category on 14th july and start accepting applications.

They will have all the occupations open which were available for the last season + the new ones added to the SOL.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Western Australia Update: *


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralian-states-sponsorship-csol-lists-16.html


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey 

Has anyone applied for SA SS this July 2014, someone who hasn't been to SA and never studied there ??


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone got invited recently for Victoria SS?


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

*visa 190 and child birth later in Ozi land ?*

Guys

So if i receive 190 visa grant today, migrate to Australia tomorrow and my wife gets to have a baby 9 months down the road, will i be eligible for full time medicare benefits from start till the end ( pre birth, birth, post birth ) medical charges end to end ??

Are their any conditions attached to medicare in general and in conjunction with the case discussed above ??.

I'm asking this because when we filed for our visa 190 the declaration required from us that we won't seek any financial assistance from the state SA or the first 2 years wheras if you go onto immigration Australia website its says visa 190 lets you enroll into medicare 

Thanking you in advance.

Regards


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys, any updates?


----------



## HarishInOz (Jul 1, 2014)

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> So if i receive 190 visa grant today, migrate to Australia tomorrow and my wife gets to have a baby 9 months down the road, will i be eligible for full time medicare benefits from start till the end ( pre birth, birth, post birth ) medical charges end to end ??
> 
> ...



How many children do you have? and why do you want to claim for Australian benefits, even before contributing to their economy?


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have applied for Victoria State Sponsorship on 06-Jun-2014 under 262111(Database Administrator) occupation. It was instructed to me in an email saying that the whole process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. Now 13 weeks has been completed but I haven't receive any reply so far. Could someone advise me whether this is normal scenario and how long it might take approximately at the max. Thank you all.

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Any update news?


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Request to assist in getting info for code 149914 - Financial Institutional Manager. 

1)does Money exchanges comes under financial Institution
2) Can applicant living outside australia can apply for this code. 
3) what is the ceiling for this profile in aus
4) where can i get format for experience certificate and pay slips of all years.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## georgestanley032 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think state sponsorship entirely depends on luck..Most of the people who apply will definitely have experience and qualifications..but whoever will get nominated its all about timing and luck


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi guys,
Any hope for Human Resource Advisor State Sponsorships? I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points. Any update or info will be appreciated.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Need advise from Seniors and all other members,

Currently, I am doing my PhD from one of good Australian university ( currently on 574 visa with my wife).

i believe that, we have two pathways to apply for 189 visa.

First Pathway if i am main applicant
------------------
Education
BS in electronics engineering (SOL)
Master in Electrical and Electronics Engineering 
PhD in Electrical Engineering (Currently enrolled).
Experience

1.9 years Lab Engineer at a university
1 year Lecturer at University 

Problem is that, EA doesn't consider university teaching and paid Phd duration as engineering work experience!
So points will be like this if i am the main applicant age 30, education 15, IELTS 10, (i am not how i can get 5 point as my wife have qualification as given below?)

Second Pathway if my wife is main applicant
------------------

My wife did her PhD in chemistry.

Education:

BS hons in Chemistry (Comes under cSOL)
MS lead to PhD in Chemistry

Work Experience.
(Jan. 2011 to Feb 2016) Research assistant on part time basis (20 hours per week)

So points will be like this if am the main applicant 
age 30
education 20,
IELTS 10 (if she work hard and it woks then)

But chemistry does't come under SOL.

I am looking for advise to seek the right pathway to choose the Australian PR on 189 or 190.


----------



## nishesh.koirala (Jul 7, 2016)

When is NSW inviting this month.. Any idea guys


----------

